#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-28
<endriu> ale lipa
<endriu> pierwszy raz w życiu wszedłem na irc a tu cisza :)
<Pitek> heh
 * PoKrAk vita
<Wizard> cześć
<banex> mornin
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> yio
<wlosio> w ubu 10 10 niema już " aptitude" <- samej komendy
<wlosio> ?
<PoKrAk> ma
<PoKrAk> a jak nie ma wystarczy apt-get install aptitude
<lisu> re!
<PoKrAk> spozniony
<lisu> PoKrAk: a skad, zapierdziel od rana
<lisu> najlepsze, ze na serwerze svchost.exe wypluwa x)
 * lisu wniebowzięty z butami
<PoKrAk> na moim spokuj narazie i niech tak zostanie
<lisu> daj spokoj pierwszy raz sie zalowowalem na ten serwer w zyciu i juz "jebut" svchost
<PoKrAk> zaktualizowany ?
<lisu> przez 3 lata mialem inny serwer na 2003 i nic mi takiego nie wyskoczylo nigdy, a ze juz go nie mam to pewnie nie wyskoczy
<lisu> dobra ide pogrzebac przy nim bo nie ma to jak posiedziec w serwerowni
<lisu> o/
<PoKrAk> ja mam koncówki na serwery na biurku
<PoKrAk> nie musze w serwerowni slęczeć
<lisu> PoKrAk: ja tez mam, ale tam mam chwile spokoju bo komrka dziwnym trafem traciu zasieg :D
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> chyba czajnik sobie tam przemyce i konsumowal bede w spokoju i pieknym spiewie wentylatorów, a to czasme który zajęczy, przytnie
<mati75> lisu: klimy nie masz?
<lisu> dobra, jeszcze jakiego usera przegonie, ze nie aktualizuje
<lisu> mati75: a skąd, ta klima to "luksus a na luksusy nas nie stać" ... i kupili windows serwer 2003 ;/
<lisu> zamiast kuźwa klimatyzatora
<banex> ;d
<lisu> dobra ide o/
<banex> "Polska"
<mati75> lisu: skąd ja to znam
<fbu> witam witam i o zdrowie pytam
<kevinek> siemanero
<fbu> ktoś słyszał o sposobie generowania miniaturki strony bez użycia x'ów?
<fbu> *strony www
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> nie wiem
<banex> ja tez
<fbu> no to czapka ;-/
<fbu> wszystko co wygooglałem to sie opira o serwisy typu shringweb webshot itp
<fbu> *opierają :)
<kklimonda> fbu: jest parę rozwiązań
<kklimonda> fbu: najłatwiej odpalić Xvfb który zaemuluje Xy
<kklimonda> wtedy można napisać skrypt który korzysta z QtWebkit na przykład
<karol> cześć :P
<karol> kto mi podpowie
<karol> jak za pomocą grepa przeszukać zawartość plików tekstowych
<fbu> kklimonda: hmm.. nie pomyślałem,
<nemek> fbu: cat nazwa pliku | grep 'slowo_kluczowe'
<kklimonda> bez cat też można - grep "słowo" plik
<karol> a jeśli w wszystkich plikach ?
<nemek> albo samo grep "slowo_kluczowe' nazwa pliku
<kklimonda> no to grep "słowo" plik1 plik2
<nemek> albo samo grep "slowo_kluczowe' adres np /var/log/*
<karol> super
<karol> dzięki
<lisu> kurde, wpadłem na głupi pomysł
<PoKrAk> az sie boje
<lisu> mam głupie pytanie: można dla eth1 i eth0 przypisać ten sam ip?
<lisu> chyba mozna
<lisu> ... gdzie 1 i 0 pracują w 2 różnych sieciach...?
<dziadu> czołem
<lisu> czołgiem
<dziadu> powiedzcie mi prosze w jakim pakiecie znajde biblioteke libfreebl3.so
<dziadu> probowalem wyszukiwarki na stronie ubuntu ale nie wskazuje nic
<PoKrAk> debian.org packages
<PoKrAk> przeszukaj zawartosc
<dziadu> PoKrAk: wlasnie probowalem
<dziadu> PoKrAk: a sorki, proboelame inne jwyszukwarki
<lisu> dziadu: w google wpisz, ten skubaniec moze znajdzie
<dziadu> ta mi pomogla, dzieki
<winter> lisu: bridge
<lisu> winter: nie! własnie chce odseparować
<lisu> iptables też pewnie sie przyda...
<lisu> kurde, durny pomysł, ale wart świeczki...
 * lisu myśli (co sie mu czesto nie zdarza ;)
<lisu> dobra juz 12 zmykam
<lisu> o/
<gjm> \o
<PoKrAk> \o/
<gjm> /o\
<gjm> pająk!
<wlosio> ta, pająk :P
<gjm> 12:02  12:02:54 up 147 days, 10:48, 10 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.02, 0.00
<gjm> nieźle
<wlosio> gjm , co to za statyu?
<wlosio> staty?
<gjm> uptime
<wlosio> serwera?
<uczen> siema
<gjm> wlosio: shell'a
<banex> \o
<gjm> uczen: witaj
<wlosio> uczen: cześć
<uczen> jak mozna w linuxie zmienic haslo administratora ?
<gjm> uczen: passwd root
<banex> yyy
<banex> chyba nikt nie bedzie wiedzial
<banex> ;/
<uczen> ale jak nie znam hasla roota to jakos mozna zmienic ?
<gjm> nie?
<wlosio> nie... ;P
<uczen> kurde, bo nam w szkole linuxa dali ;c
<uczen> i nowe haslo zalozyli ..
<wlosio> nareszcie....
<gjm> uczen: łączymy się w bólu
<banex> windows ftw
<uczen> hehe :D
<wlosio> to nie wida :) że wiszesz sobie NET USER Administrator nowehaslo ;]
<gjm> uczen: a po co chcesz zmieniać hasło root'a?
<uczen> trzeba w koncu na innym systemie popracowac ;d
<uczen> bo chce zainstalowac flasha ;c
<uczen> a zeby zainstalowac musze miec dostep do admina
<gjm> to powiedz nauczycielowi
<gjm> hakerze
<uczen> on nie ogarnia :D
<banex> uczen: nie powinienes na lekcjach grac w gry online
<uczen> nieee ;d
<uczen> nie powinienem ;p
<gjm> uczen: ogarniam
<wlosio> no no , powiedz niech zarzuci hasło do roota , albo nie doda usera do sudomerów
<wlosio> sudoers
<gjm> i dostęp do serwera
<gjm> a co tam
<uczen> dobra dzieki ; D
<banex> rm -rf /
<gjm> niech rozwala co chce
<gjm> banex: sudo potrzebne
<banex> fakt
<banex> spalilem
<banex> ;/
<gjm> giń!
<wlosio> Ciekawe. czy jak usunę wszystkioch użydkowników z grupy "admin" to jak bd chciał wyłączyć komputer lub uruchomić ponownie to będzie wołał o hasło jak w Debcu :D
<gjm> dobra, lecem
<wlosio> pa
<wlosio> 3m się
<wlosio> a ja ide pociipać w alien arene
<szymon_g> witam
<banex> czesc szymon_g
<szymon_g> cze banex
<dziadu> takie pytanie, jak zainstalowac konkretna wersje pakietu, np chce zainstalowac libc-bin-2.11-0ubuntu7
<Pitek> dziadu: synaptic, menu Pakiet -> Wymuś wersję ?
<bezdobry> witam
<bezdobry> jak tam ze wsparciem dla:
<bezdobry> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 19d2:2000 ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF627/MF628/MF628+/MF636+ HSDPA/HSUPA
<dziadu> Pitek: z lini polecen moge tylko
<Pitek> dziadu: np. sudo apt-get -u install libc-bin-2.11-0ubuntu7
<Pitek> aj nie tak, co ja wypisuje
<Pitek> sudo apt-get install libc-bin=2.11-0ubuntu7
<dziadu> Pitek: pisze mi, ze ta wersja nie istnieje
<dziadu> wiec kolejne pytanie
<dziadu> da sie gdzies recznie zmienic baze danyc hzainstalowanych pakietow aby system myslal, ze ma zainstalowane to co chce?
<jacekowski> da sie
<jacekowski> nie rob tego
<dziadu> jacekowski: system jest zepsuty, i raczej czeka go reisntalacja
<dziadu> jacekowski: jesli sie nie uda to po rpostu przeistaluje ale sprobuje powalczyc
<dziadu> jacekowski: w gentoo zawsze sie udawalo, licze na szzcesice w ubuntu :)
<jacekowski>  /var/lib/dpkg/
<jacekowski> a jaki problem masz?
<dziadu> jacekowski: cos sie zepsulo na etapie upgrade'u
<jacekowski> jaki blad
<jacekowski> bo to sie aptem i dpkg da naprawic
<jacekowski> bez recznego ruszania bazyu
<jacekowski> bazy*
<dziadu> jacekowski: i teraz mam zlamana zaleznosc, ze glibc mam w wesrji 2.11 a libc-bin-2.13
<jacekowski> no to force go
<jacekowski> a ja w sumie nie mam nic do roboty
<jacekowski> naprawie sobie to X w koncu
<jacekowski> bo mnie wkurza to ze nie dziala tak jak powinno
<mati75> re
<banex> qm
<rbl> Czy wiecie w jaki sposób skonfigurować sudo aby można było jedno polecenie wykonywać bez podania hasła dla tego usera? Problem jest tylko w tym, że nie mogę zmodyfikować pliku /etc/sudoers a podana regółka musi znajdować się w pliku /etc/sudoers.d/myCustomConfig. Problem polega na tym, że w pliku /etc/sudoers po lini includującej wszystkie pliki w katalogu /etc/sudoers.d/ jest linia, która nadpisuje wszystkie regóły, któ
<kklimonda> rbl: ucieło ci pytanie w połowie "która nadpisuje wszystkie regóły, któ"
<kklimonda> rbl: nie powinno być nic po #includedir /etc/sudoers.d
<rbl> No to jeszcze raz wyślę.
<rbl> Czy wiecie w jaki sposób skonfigurować sudo aby można było jedno polecenie wykonywać bez podania hasła dla tego usera? Problem jest tylko w tym, że nie mogę zmodyfikować pliku /etc/sudoers a podana regółka musi  znajdować się w pliku /etc/sudoers.d/myCustomConfig.
<rbl> Problem polega na tym, że w pliku /etc/sudoers po lini includującej wszystkie pliki w katalogu /etc/sudoers.d/ jest linia, która nadpisuje wszystkie regóły,  które napiszę dla usera test, bo user test znajduje się w grupie admin.
<kklimonda> to usuń go z grupy admin
<rbl> Kontynuując, niestety domyślny plik /etc/sudoers po instalacji sudo zawiera po lini includedir /etc/sudoers.d jeszcze linię która nadpisuje mi wszystko czyli %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rbl> Jak usunę go z grupy admin, to spraci wykonywanie innych poleceń używając sudo.
<banex> usun linie ktora to wszystko nadpisuje?
<kklimonda> rbl: to musisz przesunąć #includedir na koniec (tak jest standardowo)
<rbl> Ogólnie moim celem jest utworzenie takiego pliku w /etc/sudoers.d/ który będzie działał pod wszystkimi używanymi przeze mnie wersjami ubuntu (od 9.04 do 10.10), tak aby można było bez wachania zrobić upgrade sudo i nadpisać plik /etc/sudoers
<rbl> Muszę to zrobić tak, aby nie modyfikować pliku głównego /etc/sudoers
<kklimonda> kurde, to nie jest kostka rubika tylko system operacyjny - co ty, w zagadki się bawisz?
<kklimonda> sudo bierze ostatnią pasującą regułę
<rbl> To właśnie wiem, dlatego mam ten problem z nadpisywaniem.
<kklimonda> więc jeżeli masz na końcu %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL  to to się dopasuje do wszystkiego
<kklimonda> nie, masz problem z dziwnymi założeniami.
<rbl> Ok, rozumiem. Dzięki za pomoc.
<banex> zrozumial?
<kklimonda> nie mam pojęcia
<matrox1> witam
<matrox1> czy po kompilacjii kernela powinno się w jakiś sposób rozwiązać sprawę  modułów?
<matrox1> zaktualizować je czy coś takiego
<kevinek> http://www.varlog.pl/2011/03/mysql-com-shackowane/
<kevinek> widzieliscie?
<banex> matrox1: pytales przed chwila o to samo na gentoo
<matrox1> odpaliłem właśnie po kompilacjii system ,prawie wszystko dział ,ale nie mogę załadować modułu zd1211rw
<matrox1> i zainstalować zamknietych sterów
<banex> kevinek: tak, http://techie-buzz.com/tech-news/mysql-com-database-compromised-sql-injection.html
<matrox1> i nie uzyskałem odp
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6apd79m> (at techie-buzz.com)
<matrox1> jak to jest z modułami po kompilacji ? należy je zaktualizować albo przebudować ?
<dziadu> jacekowski: wyedytowalem co nieco, czy trzeba teraz jakos przebudowac jakis cache?
<jacekowski> nie
<matrox1> można załadować moduł z starego kernela 2.6.32 na nowy 2.6.36?
<matrox1> zd1211rw - obsługuje wifi
<jacekowski> nie
<PushUpek> ave ;]
<matrox1> w nowym kernelu nie było go - przeszedłem przez wszystkie opcje
<matrox1> był zd1110 ---czy coś takiego - ale przeczytałem że jest niekompatybilny
<matrox1> z zd1211rw
<jacekowski> nacisnij / i wpisz to zd1211rw
<jacekowski> albo samo zd1211
<matrox1> tzn jak ?
<matrox1> jestem teraz na starym kernelu
<matrox1> moduł znajduje się w /lib/modules/2.6.32-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw
<szymon_g> zegnam
<matrox1> modprobe zawsze korzysta z katalogu /lib/modules ?
<kklimonda> matrox1: nie
<kklimonda> korzysta z tego co mu podasz, domyślnie z /lib/modules
<kklimonda> ale nie da się załadować modułu ze starszego kernela na nowszym
<dziadu> jacekowski: pogrzebalem troche,wyedytowalem plik /var/lib/dpkg/status i jak teraz uruchamiam apt-get -f install to mam:
<dziadu> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held pckages.
<spass> exit
<s_h> czesc
<s_h> czytalem poradnik jak zrobic dzielenie lacza internetowego ale wszedzie pisze o jakims ipmasq pakiecie
<s_h> nie ma takiego pakieto
<s_h> pakietu
<s_h> ktos wie o co biego ?
<s_h> *biega
<qermit> s_h: kup lepszy internet nie będziesz musiał dzielić
<s_h> nie dzieki qermit , zostane przy tym ktory mam obecnie, chce tylko zrobic sobie router na ubuntu i nie wiem jak
<s_h> na normalnym linuksie dodajesz regulke do iptables i sysctl i bangla a tu nie dziala
<s_h> to co z tym ipmasq, ktos ma pojecie ?
<qermit> eeeeee
<qermit> s_h: znaczy chcesz zwkły NAT
<s_h> qermit: zgadza sie
<banex> ubuntu to nienormalny linux?
<qermit> no to robisz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<qermit> s_h: wszystko robisz tak samo
<s_h> qermit: BBBFirst, install the packages dnsmasq, ipmasq,
<s_h> qermit: nie ma ipmasq o to chodzi, nie ma takiego pakietu
<s_h> a wyglada na to ze jest niezbedny
<s_h> byl chyba w starszym ubuntu :/
<qermit> o czym ty mówisz
<qermit> gdzieś ty to wyczytał
<s_h> o ipmasq jest we wszystkich howto ktore czytalem na ten temat
<s_h> Pakiet ipmasq nie ma dostępnej wersji, ale odnosi się do niego inny pakiet.
<s_h> Zazwyczaj oznacza to, że pakietu brakuje, został zastąpiony przez inny
<s_h> pakiet lub nie jest dostępny przy pomocy obecnie ustawionych źródeł.
<s_h> dnsmasq to chyba zeby byl serwer dns na tym routerze nie ?
<s_h> kurna niech ktos pomoze bo bede bez neta ;-]
<qermit> s_h: przeczytałeś to co ci podesłałem?
<qermit> nie? to spadaj
<s_h> qermit: no przeciez Ci wkleilem stamtad przed chwila, ze chca, zebym zainstalowal ipmasq
<Pitek> ipmasq to stary pakiet, bodajże ostatnia wersja była w hardym, ale czy coś go zastąpiło, to nie wiem
<s_h> no wlasnie widze i pytam o to, co mam zainstalowac zamiast tego
<s_h> zeby mi chodzilo to wszystko
<s_h> do tej pory uzywalem firestarter ale sie zjebal po wczorajszym update :/ od tamtej pory nie mam NAT
<winter> s_h: masz pierdylion howto dla iptables NAT na sieci
<s_h> winter: to jest tylko jedna regulka, ale nie dziala
<Pitek> s_h: przylukaj pakiety network-config lub/i dhcpd
<winter> to robisz coiś źle, że nie działa
<s_h> Pitek: dhcpd tez nie ma
<winter> ja nie mam kryształowej kuli (została w serwisie)
<winter> to są raptem 2 linijki
<s_h> Pitek: a w network-config nie ma ipmasq niestety
<winter> idę od was
<s_h> (juz zainstalowalem)
<s_h> obczaje co ten network-config potrafi, zaraz wracam ;)
<winter> zobacz też wartość /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<winter> bo to tez istotne
<winter> musi być 1
<sysek> .
<winter> sysek: o/
<qermit> s_h: powiedz mi w którym miejscu bo slepy jestem
<sysek> winter: o/
<winter> odciął się od neta :-D
<sysek> O:
<s_h> qermit: nie bede sie z Toba klocil, poszukaj sobie po slowach kluczowych w tym tekscie tego co wkleilem wczesniej
<s_h> Pitek: niestety ten aplet jest jakis beznadziejny, popsul mi cala konfiguracje ppp0
<s_h> Pitek: glowine zalezy mi na tym zeby dzialala ta glupia regulka do iptables ale jak widac bez ipmasq sie nie da
<s_h> (sysctl ipv4 forwarding oczywiscie jest na 1)
<Wizard> o, s_h
<Wizard> ty żyjesz
<s_h> o Wizard
<s_h> no mam problem z glupim ubuntu
<Wizard> było zostać na freebsd
<Wizard> :P
<s_h> ;-)
<Wizard> fixed, next
<s_h> wiesz jak zrobic nat na ubuntu ?
<s_h> bo dodalem regulke do iptables, zarzucilem sysctl i nie dziala, we wszystkich howto pisze o jakims pakiecie - ipmasq, ktory jest tylko w starych wersjach
<qermit> lol, chyba mamy inną wersję internetu, a mój ctrl+f nie działa
<s_h> bosz
<s_h> Wizard: w ogole to co tam ?
<Wizard> walki z jbossem ciąg dalszy
<s_h> no coz powodzenia
<s_h> mam nadzieje ze uda mis ie postawic ten glupi nat w koncu
<DarkWolf448> Witam wszystkich :)
<DarkWolf448> Mam pytanie... :D
<DarkWolf448> Jak mogę edytować menu (Programy) tak, żeby naprzykład przenieść katalog Wine do katalogu Narzędzia systemowe ? Bo nie za bardzo wiem jak zrobić to w systemowym edytorze :/
<bdfhjk> kliknij prawym
<bdfhjk> na tej ikonce na górze :-)
<bdfhjk> tam masz opcję zmodyfikuj menu
<bdfhjk> usuwasz i dodajesz od nowa
<bdfhjk> 'DarkWolf448
<DarkWolf448> To jest właśnie ten systemowy edytor, ale znalazłem jak w nim to zrobić ^^. Po lewej jest "drzewo", wystarczyło przeciągnąć "gałąź" Wine do Narzędzi systemowych :)
<NightWish`> mam nietypowe pytanie
<NightWish`> czy pod ubu znajde program do konwertowania filmów na ormat apple lub mp4? ;>
<Psotnick> tak
<NightWish`> ale do .mov czy do mp4? ;)
<NightWish`> bo szykuje mi sie wyjazd za jakis czas, i niekoniecznie mam miejsce na dysku widnowsowym na zwykle ilmy i na te po konwersji
<Psotnick> memyślę, że mencoder może to do obu zrobić
<NightWish`> o :-)
<NightWish`> dziękuję
<NightWish`> znalazłam jeszcze to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395695
<kevinek> czesto wchodza tutaj kobiety?
<kevinek> bo 1 raz sie spotykam
<Psotnick> żony tutaj raczej nie znajdziesz ;D
<kevinek> :(
<NightWish`> Psotnick: apffffff
<kevinek> żona linuksiara
<kevinek> "Lukasz wynies smieci, a ja skompiluje jadro"
<NightWish`> 2 razy kompilowałam jąderko
<NightWish`> podziękowałam
<NightWish`> wole sie nimi zajmować w inny sposob :P
<kevinek> wow :D
<kevinek> w jaki?
<Psotnick> a wtedy Ty 'mv /home/Lukasz/smieci /podworko/kontener/'
<Psotnick> ja też raz kompilowałem jajko ;D
<Psotnick> "Słyszałem, że nowy IE potrafi jeszcze szybciej pobrać Firefox'a."
<NightWish`> :D
<kevinek> xD
<NightWish`> Psotnick: jak już tu jesteś i mogę Cię wykorzystać
<s_h> o Potwor ;)
<NightWish`> to jakiś program do wklejania napisów do filmu...?
<Psotnick>  w sensie chcesz je wtopić w film?
<Psotnick> na pewno się coś znajdzie
<Psotnick> ale nie jestem w stanie Ci nic podpowiedzieć
<NightWish`> mhm, ok
<NightWish`> wlasnie konwertuje sie zielona mila ;)
<s_h> :-D
<NightWish`> hej hej
<NightWish`> -target pal-dvd gives a .mov container with mpeg2
<NightWish`> but if you just want to convert dv .avi to .mov than use -target pal-dvvideo
<NightWish`> like:
<NightWish`> $ ffmpeg -i input.avi -target pal-dvvideo output.mov
<NightWish`> cheers
<NightWish`> o co tu dokladnie chodzi?
<NightWish`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4273727&postcount=5 dokladnie to
<Barthalion> Ty tak poważnie?
<NightWish`> tak ;]
<NightWish`> tzn bardziej sie zastanawiam czy to zrobi jakas roznice iphone'owi
<Psotnick> na iphonie nie możesz odtworzyć *.avi? jak tak to niezłe gówno ten ajfon
<NightWish`> no niezłe gówno :)
<NightWish`> właściwie nie widze rózncy, na nokii trzeba bylo konwertowac do odpowiedniego rozmiaru, tu inny format
<NightWish`> telefony to niezłe gówna ;]
<Psotnick> jakoś na żadnego mojego padalca nie konwertowałem filmów "bo nie działały"
<Psotnick> raczej z oszczędności miejsca
<NightWish`> ;]
<NightWish`> są aplikacje do odtwarzania avi
<NightWish`> muiałabym poszukać
<Psotnick> 112MB aktualizacji o.O w sobotę aktualizowałem ;D
<DarkWolf448> Mógłby mi ktoś podesłać logo Ubuntu (pomarańczowe) z przeźroczystością ?
<gjm> kom bek
<Admc> DarkWolf448, w gimipie sobie przerób
<DarkWolf448> Admc: Nie trzeba, znalazłem na wiki ;)
<DarkWolf448> Admc: Kanał uległ drobnym zmianom ^^: http://www.livestream.com/ubuntupolska
<Admc> DarkWolf448, chce ci się to robić?
<DarkWolf448> No :)
<Admc> to czemu jest offline?
<DarkWolf448> Bo narazie muszę wszystko rozplanować :)
<DarkWolf448> Ale ambicje mam takie, żeby zrobić sieć kanałów - co z tego wyjdzie - nie wiem :P
<Admc> DarkWolf448, a w ogóle nie muli ci to?
<gjm> DarkWolf448: pajęczyna
<DarkWolf448> Nie muli wogóle, ale muszę coś z rozdzielczością wykombinować ;)
<DarkWolf448> gjm: Jaka pajęczyna Oo ?
<gjm> DarkWolf448: sieć = pajęczyna :)
<DarkWolf448> Co z tą siecią ^^
<DarkWolf448> ?
<gjm> dżołk miał być
<DarkWolf448> Admc: Dobrze by było, gdyby ten ich program był na Linuksa też :)
<DarkWolf448> gjm: Nie wyszedł coś :D
<gjm> ach ten fejzbuk ;)
<gjm> reklama po prawej
<gjm> "Snork36 Syntax Error - Share yourself! Album Release of CD and Digital on 1st of April. Vinyl Part 1 and Part 2 are already out now!"
<gjm> nazwać album Syntax Error
<gjm> brawo
<DarkWolf448> lol
<gjm> noo
<DarkWolf448> Nie lubię tego tekstu :D
<DarkWolf448> Kojarzy mi się z Pascalem
<DarkWolf448> Jeszcze nie udało mi się zrobić w Pascalu programu bez tego błędu :D
<gjm> mi z BASIC'iem
<DarkWolf448> To jest chyba błąd składni, nie ?
<gjm> DarkWolf448: tak
<gjm> brak ';' np.
<DarkWolf448> Właśnie - zazwyczaj brak ; :)
<gjm> stare dobre czasy BASIC'a na moim starym IBM'ie \o/
<DarkWolf448> Ja ogólnie programuję w VB.NET, ale przez Pingwinka muszę się uczyć C++ :D
<Admc> DarkWolf448, napisałem ci na privie, odpowiesz?
<gjm> DarkWolf448: nie Visual Basic'a
<gjm> starego, oryginalnego
<DarkWolf448> Wiem, o którego Ci chodzi :)
<gjm> to sorry
<DarkWolf448> Ten stary fajnie wyglądał w DOS'ie ^^
<gjm> nawet na buzzerze się dawało melodyjki wygrywać
<bdfhjk> Potrzebuję testera
<bdfhjk> do programu
<bdfhjk> launchpad.net/as
<bdfhjk> znajdzie ktoś 5 min czasu?
<gjm> bdfhjk: coś więcej o tym programie?
<bdfhjk> jest to program do nauki programowania
<bdfhjk> tzn.
<bdfhjk> są krótkie zadania
<bdfhjk> i sprawdzarka
<bdfhjk> która kompiluje programy itp..
<bdfhjk> można go pobrać z mojego PPA
<bdfhjk> na stronie jest wszystko napisane
<Ciaho> a komputer nie wybuchnie?
<bdfhjk> nie
<bdfhjk> już kilka osób testowało
<bdfhjk> i było ok
<bdfhjk> ale zanim go włączę do repozytoriów ubuntu musi być dobrze przetestowany
<bdfhjk> poza tym szukam pomysłów
<bdfhjk> na nowe funkcje oraz wygląd
<bdfhjk> najlepiej jakby przetestował ktoś ze znajomością c++
<bdfhjk> chociaż taką na poziomie 'hello world'
<bdfhjk> :-)
 * spass umie hello world
<bdfhjk> instaluje się prosto
<Psotnick> dla kogo prosto dla tego prosto ;)
<bdfhjk> 3 komendy
<Psotnick> nie każdy ma tu Ubuntu
<BlessJah> co za flood?
<bdfhjk> no chodzi tylko na windowsie
<bdfhjk> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bdfhjk/ppa-daily
<bdfhjk> sudo apt-get update
<bdfhjk> sudo apt-get install as
<BlessJah> wyglada mi to podejrzanie, ppa jest jakos autoryzowane czy na wlasna odpowiedzialnosc?
<gjm> bdfhjk: jaką mam gwarancje że nie ma tam żadnego syfu?
<bdfhjk> możesz skompilować ze źródeł
<bdfhjk> gwarancja jest taka, że firmuje to swoimi danymi osobistymi
<BlessJah> bdfhjk: wątpię żeby komuś się chciało sprawdzać
<bdfhjk> i kluczem PGP
<BlessJah> kluczy gpg to ja ci na pęczki miałem
<spass> ...i własnymi jajami :D
<BlessJah> ale pogubiłem i musiałem nowe generować
<bdfhjk> wiem o tym
<bdfhjk> ale tak zawsze jest
<BlessJah> więc co to za gwarancja?
<BlessJah> gdybys miał klucz potwierdzony przez kogoś wyżej
<bdfhjk> to tak samo jak niektóre pakiety na ubuntu
<BlessJah> kogoś komu ufam
<bdfhjk> których też jestem współautorem
<BlessJah> jakiś verisign czy ktoś
<bdfhjk> i możliwe że chcąc nie chcąc z nich korzystasz
<bdfhjk> hm...
<BlessJah> bdfhjk: to da się sprawdzić, wiesz o tym?
<bdfhjk> verisign?
<bdfhjk> spójrz na pakiet CLICompanion
<BlessJah> Sorry, your search gave no results
<gjm> BlessJah: ppasearch?
<bdfhjk> ?
<BlessJah> gjm: nie, szukam w repozytoriach
<bdfhjk> o czym mówisz?
<BlessJah> on mówi pakiety na ubuntu
<BlessJah> bdfhjk: CLICompanion jest w ppa czy w repozytoriach?
<bdfhjk> https://launchpad.net/clicompanion
<bdfhjk> w repo ubuntu
<bdfhjk> z resztą dlatego wolę osobę ze znajomością C++
<BlessJah> You can install CLI Companion in two ways. You can go to the projects Launchpad page and download the deb, or you can add the PPA to receive the latest updates automatically.
<bdfhjk> która skompiluje sobie ze źródeł
<bdfhjk> to jest stare
<bdfhjk> 'stary tekst
<BlessJah> trochę
<bdfhjk> z resztą nie wiem
<bdfhjk> ja to na natty zainstalowałem z repo
<BlessJah> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=CLICompanion&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4tply66> (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<BlessJah> wiesz oczywiście o tym że dodając ppa do repo możesz instalować z repo bo w twojej lokalnej liście znajduje się repozytorium ppa?
<bdfhjk> nie wiem, być może
<bdfhjk> nie dlatego nie upieram się przy ppa :-)
<bdfhjk> '-
<bdfhjk> jak ktoś ma chwilę czasu przejrzy źródła
<bdfhjk> i ma pewność
<BlessJah> niestety nie mam pod ręką żadnego rozsądnego sandboksa
<bdfhjk> :-)
<gjm> bdfhjk: jedno pytanie. GTK+ czy QT?
<BlessJah> o phun w AUR
<bdfhjk> QT
<bdfhjk> QCreator
<gjm> to nawet nie ruszam
<bdfhjk> z myślą o kompatybilności
<bdfhjk> i przenośności
<Ultralisk> Witam
<bdfhjk> Witaj Ultralisk
<Ultralisk> utf czy iso macie krzaczki?
<bdfhjk> ?
<Ultralisk> polskie znaczki :)
<gjm> Ultralisk: jak mamy mieć krzaczki jak nie dałeś żadnego polfonta?
<gjm> Ultralisk: UTF-8 obowiązuje
<Barthalion> Ultralisk: Na Freenode używa się utf
<Ultralisk> okej dzieki :)
<gjm> -.-
<Ultralisk> czyli będą działać.
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> masz
<bdfhjk> inaczej się spytam
<bdfhjk> jakie macie pomysły
<bdfhjk> na aplikację do nauki programowania/algorytmów
<bdfhjk> jak mogłaby wyglądać, jakie funkcje posiadać itd...
<Psotnick> żadnych, książki ftw
<Psotnick> z resztą było już coś takiego jak EFI, miałem nawet wątpliwą przyjemność tego używać
<DarkWolf448> http://wezsietato.pl/8702
<Ultralisk> bdfhjk: może coś jak w "ćwiczeniach z matematyki dla szkoły podstawowej" czyli fragmęt czegoś i niech dokładaja a wrazie co sprawdzają
<gjm> 'fragmęt'
<gjm> fragment* !
<Psotnick> http://peb.pl/inne-programy/114753-rapidshare-laboratorium-informatyki-eli-2-0-a.html
<Ultralisk> fragment sry
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63bz9dw> (at peb.pl)
<Psotnick> o, to ;)
<gjm> żadny program Ci nie pomoże jak mózgu nie masz
<gjm> a jak masz mózg to połowa sukcesu
<BlessJah> whoah, generowanie debów na archu?
<gjm> to jak emulator NES'a na GBA
<BlessJah> gjm: jest checkinstall
<bdfhjk> Psotnick: no to wóglnie co innego
<BlessJah> gjm: jak będe chciał, to sobie zbuduje deba checkinstallem
<bdfhjk> 'w ogóle
<BlessJah> gjm: a potem zasadzę deb2targz i zainstaluję
<BlessJah> juhuuu!!!
<bdfhjk> nie polecam checkinstallem
 * gjm kołuje sobie robotę DJ'a !
<bdfhjk> debuild jest lepszy
<gjm> BlessJah: wszystko można, tylko po co?
<BlessJah> po nic
<gjm> no właśnie
<BlessJah> będę wkładał złośliwy kod do debów i słał je w świat
<BlessJah>  Welcome to Arch Linux World Domination Inc.
<BlessJah> topic #archlinux
<BlessJah> naughty deb packages FTW!
<gjm> BlessJah: botnet sterowany po IRC
<gjm> moje marzenie
<BlessJah> tak!
<gjm> oł je
<Ultralisk> gjm:  nie lepiej przez icq/gg?
<gjm> IRC ftw
<gjm> najprościej
<gjm> imho
<Ultralisk> ale ludzi botów mniej.
<gjm> a po polsku?
<gjm> macie jakieś eye-candy progsy do ubu?
<Ultralisk> superkaramba?
<gjm> tfu!
<gjm> byle nic związanego z KałDeE
<BlessJah> znowu dirty hack muszę użyc
<Ultralisk> conky wiecej nieznam
<gjm> dobra, zamienie gnome panel na awn
<Ultralisk> narazie Panowie.
<gjm> joł
<gjm> zaszaleje
<gjm> nie chce mi się bawić z konfigiem tint'a
<gjm> na razie
<Psotnick> to sobie weź gotowca ;D
<gjm> ale tint2 nie wyświetla mi np. ikony od wifi
<Psotnick> traya nie ustawiaj w tintwizardzie
<Psotnick> bo nie będzie działał ;)
<gjm> ee. podoba mi się
<gjm> chmod -x /usr/bin/gnome-panel
<Psotnick> po co? :)
<Psotnick> gjm: to do Ciebie było ;D
<gjm> Psotnick: w ramach testów
<gjm> przełącze na sesje Openboxa to nie będzie
<gjm> a jak robie killall gnome-panel to zaraz się wraca
<Psotnick> nie można po prosu zakomentować w autostart.sh ;)?
<gjm> Psotnick: ale to jest sesja GNOME/Openbox
<gjm> tak tylko testuje
<gjm> btw autostart.sh
<gjm> jak to leciało?
<Psotnick> ~/.config/autostart.sh
<gjm> ale jak ten plik ma wyglądać mniej więcej
<gjm> pokaż swój
<gjm> dobra. nevermind
<Psotnick> aj, sorki ;) byłem w kuchni zrobić sobie kanapki
<Psotnick> ja mam powpisywane tylko parę linijek mniej więcej tak: (sleep 2 && conky) &
<gjm> dobra, lecę
<mucha090> siemka
<mucha090> jest tu ktoś?
<kevinek> jestem
<mucha090> acha
<kevinek> ale ja jestem tylko pylkiem w tej machinie
<TheNumb> Nie ma nikogo
<mucha090> o.O
<mucha090> Admc też tu jest:P
<ea4t> znalazł by się ktos miły i pomógł mi ogarnąć proces tworzenia programu [c++] do pierwiastkowania?
<TheNumb> ea4t: w sensie?
<ea4t> (tzn i ja jestem)
<TheNumb> ea4t: pierwiastek którego stopnia masz liczyć?
<Admc> mucha090, i co z tego?
<ea4t> 6
<mucha090> Admc: a nic takiego :P
<ea4t> tzn. najlepiej dla wielu stopni
<BlessJah> załaduj liby matematyczne
<BlessJah> i wsio
<Admc> mucha090, to po co to piszesz?
<TheNumb> ea4t: masz funkcję pow()
<ea4t> tak
<mucha090> Admc: chciałbym pogratulowac nowej odsłony forum :P
<ea4t> wię
<kklimonda> ea4t: ale z czym masz problem? czy ogólnie ze wszystkim? Jak tak to pozostają książki i nauczyciela spytać
<TheNumb> ea4t: zrób sobie to na strumieniach i gitara.
<TheNumb> Tak będzie najszybciej...
<mucha090> Admc: ale tak na poważnie to mój kolega ma problem z squid`em
<Admc> mucha090, czy jesteś kolejną osobą która nie wiadomo dlaczego uważa mnie za admina forum ubuntu?
<ea4t> hmm... poprobuje sie jeszcze pobawic tym pow()...
<TheNumb> mucha090: z kałamarnicą?
<mucha090> Admc: oj tam, od razu uważać za admina
<spass> ls
<mucha090> TheNumb: ?? z jaką kałamarnicą?
<Psotnick> <facepalm>
<TheNumb> mucha090: no, kałamarnica, squid...
<mucha090> .....
<kevinek> mozecie mi zdradzic co musze zrobic zeby tez miec tak bshellz/user/kevinek
<bdfhjk> ea4t
<mucha090> kolega się mnie pytał jak zrobić w squidzie szyfrowanie ssh2
<kevinek> a nie tak jak mam teraz
<kevinek> gateway/shell/bshellz.net/x-toaqquiajxfiwomu
<bdfhjk> int b = sqrt(a) to dla kwadratowego
<bdfhjk> int b = pow(x, 1/s); gdzie s to stopień pierwiastka
<bdfhjk> dla wszystkich
<TheNumb> kevinek: musisz sobie załatwić koakę
<TheNumb> kloakę*
<ea4t> piękna sprawa. dzięki
<ea4t> zaraz obacze
<mucha090> TheNumb: znasz odp. na me pytanie
<kevinek> TheNumb: ?
<TheNumb> mucha090: google na bank zna odpowiedź
<TheNumb> mucha090: http://johnbrahy.blogspot.com/2007/07/encrypt-your-web-traffic-with-ssh-and.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4k7a3oo> (at johnbrahy.blogspot.com)
<TheNumb> kevinek: napisz do kamcia na #bshellz-pl
<bdfhjk> ea4t: jedna uwaga, s musi być typem zmiennoprzecinkowym
<ea4t> ok
<TheNumb> nosferatu
<bdfhjk> no i b oczwyście też, te int to oczywiście błąd
<bdfhjk> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cmath/pow/
<bdfhjk> w razie czego tutaj jest więcej info
<tar-gz> Joł.
<lisu> re
<l3niwi3c> witam
<l3niwi3c> czy ktoś w was instalował kqemu?
<l3niwi3c> nie odnajduje mi pakietów kqemu-common i kqemu-source
<kklimonda> l3niwi3c: kqemu dawno już w repozytorium nie ma
<l3niwi3c> to jak mam zainstalować?
<BlessJah> nijak
<BlessJah> ze źródeł
<l3niwi3c> :(
<kklimonda> l3niwi3c: najlepiej przenieść się na kvm
<l3niwi3c> nie muszę na tym
<l3niwi3c> tak na uczelni mamy
<Fogel> szukam kogoś kto umie i ma chwilę żeby zrobić mały pentest mail servera
<Diabelko> Fogel: :p
<Fogel> siemasz diab ;p
<kklimonda> l3niwi3c: tzn. uczelnia ma w programie instalację kqemu?
<Diabelko> Fogel: no cześć. Dlaczego usunąłeś mój komentarz o lapsangu na fb? :[
<l3niwi3c> nie poprostu działamy z wykorzystaniem qemu
<lisu> kklimonda: wiesz... nie każdy idzie z duchem czasu x)
<Fogel> Diabelko: ja nie usuwałem
<l3niwi3c> zwłaszcza uczelnie :(
<Fogel> Diabelko: fb ostatnio sam troche usuwa :x
<l3niwi3c> a przydałoby się jakieś przyspieszenie zwykłego qemu
<Fogel> Diabelko: i tak, to był istotnie lapsang :D
<l3niwi3c> to co mam pobrać ze strony kqemu i zainstalować?
<Diabelko> Fogel: hahaha
<Diabelko> Fogel: to istotnie wyglądało jak torebka od herbat na wagę
<Diabelko> ale myślałem, że to zbieg okoliczności
<kklimonda> l3niwi3c: nie jest wspierane na nowszych systemach, i w ogóle od dawna nie rozwijane
<Fogel> Diabelko: nie, to był lapsang :D
<Fogel> da best tea ever :}
<kklimonda> l3niwi3c: jeżeli ci jest potrzebne to zainstaluj 8.04 - to ostatnia wersja Ubuntu która jeszcze kqemu wspiera
<l3niwi3c> a inaczej nie da rady?
<l3niwi3c> nie chce mi się instalowac ubuntu od nowa :(
<kklimonda> l3niwi3c: kvm zastąpił kqemu
<Diabelko> Fogel: ja do tej pory cisnę Gunpowderem :P
<Fogel> l3niwi3c: eee... jakby to było gentoo to rozumiem, ale ubuntu? toż to 20 minut :x
<l3niwi3c> tak ale ja mam swoje na pendrive
<l3niwi3c> nie da hdd
<Fogel> Diabelko: ja jeszcze bardzo Banchę lubię, albo Oolong Milky
<Fogel> genmaiche
<Fogel> ech, dużo jest herbat, które lubię ;p
<l3niwi3c> dobra wpisałem w centrum oprogramowania kvm i znalazło 2
<l3niwi3c> aqemu i Uruchomienie testowe Ubuntu z obrazu ISO
<l3niwi3c> to rozumiem, ze aqemu mam zainstalować?
<Diabelko> Fogel: ja dorwałem w Auchanie super Earl Graya, całkiem przypadkiem. Potrzebowałem kupić herbatę na mini-prezent komuś i to kupiłem w takiej ładnej metalowej puszce, bo pasowało na prezent. Herbata zwie się Ahmad Tea London Earl Gray i jest naprawdę super. Jest też wersja bez tej puchy, prawie 2x tańsza :P
<Fogel> Diabelko: hum, ciekawe
<Fogel> ahmady sągeneralnie niezłe
<kklimonda> l3niwi3c: masz zainstalować qemu-kvm
<l3niwi3c> spoko
<l3niwi3c> pobawię się zobaczę czy wystartuje
<Diabelko> Fogel: i jest mocna jak na herbatę fusiastą. Ma małe fusiki i ich mała ilość wystarczy na całkiem mocną herbatę
<KelThuzad> czesc mam sprawe czy jak mam na virtualbox putty to moge sie polaczyc z ubuntu
<BlessJah> to zalezy od paru rzeczy
<BlessJah> najprawdopodobniej nie, bo:
<BlessJah> 1. masz zle skonfigurowana siec w VBoksie (tutaj 50:50, mozliwe ze masz dobrze)
<BlessJah> 2. nie masz uruchomionego demona sshd na ubuntu
<BlessJah> 3. nie masz zainstalowanego demona sshd na ubuntu
<BlessJah> poza tymi 3 teoretycznymi przeszkodami nic nie powinno ci przeszkodzic w laczeniu sie przez putty
<BlessJah> ale latwiej by bylo po prostu emulator terminala uruchomic
<KelThuzad> a jak bym mial router i 2 komputery to dalo by rade??
<KelThuzad> dobrze prubowalem w host wpisalem nazwe komputera i nie odnalazl
<BlessJah> juz teraz mozesz, wystarczy tylko zmienic ustawienia
<BlessJah> zainstaluj i uruchom na ubuntu openssh-server
<KelThuzad> dalej nic
<BlessJah> a sproboj z ubuntu sie polaczyc
<BlessJah> z 127.0.0.1
<KelThuzad> a mam pytanie wypakowalem ale nie mam pojecia jak to odtworzyc
<BlessJah> apt-get install, a nie wypakowywac!
<KelThuzad> ok
<lisu> BlessJah: co psujecie?
<BlessJah> lisu: włamuję sie na kompa KelThuzada
<BlessJah> lisu: odpala właśnie sshd
<lisu> o0, a po co?
<BlessJah> i ja będę wbijał
<BlessJah> nie wiem, go spytaj
<BlessJah> ale jest okazja, to korzystam
<KelThuzad> :):)
<lisu> też nie masz ciekawszego zajęcia o0
<KelThuzad> putty polaczy mi sie z win ale nie moge nic pisac
<lisu> KelThuzad: to skąd pewność, że się połączył?
<KelThuzad> juz mi dziala
<KelThuzad> jeszcze nie moge sie polaczyc z ubuntu na virtualbox (xp)
<KelThuzad> ale odwrotnie dziala
<TheNumb> KelThuzad: jupi!
<BlessJah> KelThuzad: windows nie ma sshd
<BlessJah> nie polaczysz
<BlessJah> chyba ze odpalisz telneta, ale to nie ma najmniejszego sensu
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a ten openssh z cygwina?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: czy to ma jakikolwiek sens?
<BlessJah> to bedzie proteza
<Wizard> Caemyr: gratulacj!
<TheNumb> BlessJah: tak jak cmd.exe? :P
<BlessJah> TheNumb: cmd.exe to proteza, zaszlosc historyczna z dosa, niewygodne, niemal nieuzywalne
<BlessJah> wiem bo czasami usiluje scp.exe uzywac w terminalu
<BlessJah> konczy sie na kopiowaniu na pena i poszukiwaniu kompa z linuksem
<Caemyr> Wizard?
<Caemyr> BlessJah: sam jestes proteza
<Caemyr> http://blog.commandlinekungfu.com/
<BlessJah> Caemyr: czesto masz stycznosc z cmd.exe?
<Wizard> Caemyr: wydania nowej wersji reactosa
<Caemyr> dosc
<Caemyr> Wizard: aa
<BlessJah> Caemyr: czemy wydaje mi sie ze ten koles uzywa tych wszystkich narzedzi ktore znam i lubie?
<Caemyr> BlessJah: moze to nie jest pelny shell z linuxa ale pisac ze nieuzywalne to znaczy nie uzywac
<Caemyr> BlessJah: sprawdz:>
<Caemyr> ciekawie sie czyta
<BlessJah> Caemyr: jesli wyposazysz cmd.exe w narzedzia gnu i zrobisz cos z dopelnianiem
<BlessJah> to pogadamy
<BlessJah> tab nie dziala
<BlessJah> a pliki ze spacjami albo dziwnymi znakami lubia sie wykrzaczyc
<Wizard> uh, o czym trolicie?
<BlessJah> Wizard: o wyzszosci cmd.exe nad bash i innymi protezami wiersza polecen
<Caemyr> BlessJah: tab nie dziala?
<Caemyr> a co w nim nie dziala?
<Caemyr> Wizard: BlessJah twierdzi ze nieuzywalne
<Diabelko> dopełnia tylko ścieżki, a nie polecenia
<Wizard> ja tam nie wiem
<Wizard> nie używam windows
<BlessJah> dziala, ale jesli w sciezce jest spacja, to on sie wylozy
<Diabelko> BlessJah: kłamstwo
<Wizard> w sumie basha też nie
<BlessJah> dopelni poprawnie i przekaze do polecenia jako oddzielne argumenty
<Caemyr> BlessJah: nie wylozy
<BlessJah> nie ucieczkuje spacji
<Caemyr> ucieczkuje
<Diabelko> BlessJah: bo się daje ciapki?
<Caemyr> sam daje ciapki
<BlessJah> Caemyr: masz inne cmd.exe
<Caemyr> zobaczmy 2003
<BlessJah> mowimy o winXP?
<TheNumb> cjipki?
<Diabelko> Tak
<Diabelko> dasz ciapek na początku i końcu ścieżki
<Diabelko> i działa
<Diabelko> zero problemów.
<TheNumb> Mi brakuje ls w cmd.exe
<KelThuzad> a tak sie jeszcze zapytam czy moge w ten sposob kopiowac pliki
<lisu> jakie cipki? normalnie ucieka i daje spacje ;p
<KelThuzad> z mojego kompa na inny
<KelThuzad> ??
<BlessJah> chodzi wam o cudzyslowy?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> to ja je daje, ale musze dawac na koncu
<TheNumb> BlessJah: tak podejrzewam ;p
<BlessJah> inaczej nie chce dopelniac
<Diabelko> BlessJah: ja często na ;':",. mówię ciapki
<Caemyr> w 2003 dziala i ucieczkuje
<Diabelko> BlessJah: nie zawsze trzeba dawać na końcu
<TheNumb> w 7 też działa i ucieczkuje.
<Diabelko> w WXP czasem sam ciapkuje
<Caemyr> nawet jak jest wewnatrz sciezki
<lisu> łżesz. ja tam normalnie wklepuje tabem dopelaniam i jest tralala, a w *.bat \[spacja] i gra muzyka
<Diabelko> TheNumb: nie wiem czy ls jest takie potrzebne w cmd
<Diabelko> TheNumb: zawsze można wpisać dir
<TheNumb> Diabelko: ale takie przyzwyczejenie ;p
<TheNumb> Szkoda, że nie ma aliasów...
<BlessJah> dobra, nie bede sie klocil
<Diabelko> co prawda cmd jest stosunkowo ubogi i niewygodny, ale nie odmawiajcie mu elementarnych kwestii
<Diabelko> aż tak zły nie jest
<TheNumb> Wow, windows powershell ma aliasy =D
<BlessJah> dosyc dlugo usilowalem toto zmusic do wspolpracy, a na koniec kopiowalem sciezke przez explorera wsadzajac ja od razu w cudzyslowy
<Diabelko> TheNumb: no powershell ma aliasy, ale powershell jest woolny
<TheNumb> lol
<BlessJah> Caemyr: wyjasnij mi tylko jedno
<TheNumb> i w powershellu jest od razu alias "ls"
<TheNumb> =D
<BlessJah> Caemyr: skoro to tak proste latwe i przyjemne, to czemu nikt tego nie uzywa?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: używa się cmd.
<Psotnick> Diabelko: a w Win jest coś szybkiego? Chyba tylko pady
<Caemyr> BlessJah: nikt kogo znasz osobiscie != nikt
<BlessJah> ja uzywam
<BlessJah> do pingowania
<Caemyr> Psotnick: hibernacja
<Caemyr> Psotnick: i btw, dziala
<Diabelko> BlessJah: tylko tacy zadufani w dupie linuksiarze nie używają wcale cmd
<lisu> kto bedzie sie w jakies tam powershele bawił
<BlessJah> do shutdown czasami
 * lisu na co dzien cmd uzywa i jakos jeszcze zyje
<Diabelko> dzięki cmd i skryptom w bacie błyskawicznie zakłada się profile użytkownikom i tego typu rzeczy
<BlessJah> bash też umie
<Caemyr> do czego uzywam? nmap, nslookup, aplikacje sysinternals konsolowe, skrypty cmd i vbs, shutdown i AD
<TheNumb> BlessJah: w winzgrozie?
<lisu> Diabelko: ja tam konta przez mmc :) ale juz niedługo x)
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> nie w windozie
<Diabelko> lisu: mmc? ja zakładałem konta w cmd, bo miałem 1200 sztuk do założenia
<Diabelko> i tak w rezultacie używane są 2-3, ale uniwersalne miało być
<Caemyr> lisu: sprobuj z mmc zrzucic liste kont wg zadanych kryteriow do pliku tekstowego
<lisu> Diabelko: e? i powiedz jeszcze, ze wszyscy mieli konto o loginie: 1 do 1200
<Caemyr> lisu: nie?
<Diabelko> lisu: nie, byl jeszcze %m-pietro-%n :P
<Caemyr> kombinacja imienia i nazwiska? albo pierwszych liter chociazby?
<Caemyr> albo:P
<Caemyr> lisu: albo sprobuj pareset kont z AD sparowac z lista emaili
<Caemyr> w mmc:P
<lisu> Caemyr: a to nic nie mówiłeś, ze miałeś juz bazę wzceśniej. tak to się zgodzę
<Caemyr> jaka baze...
<Caemyr> wystarczy ci dowolne zrodlo danych
<lisu> baze ludzi
<Caemyr> byle obrobione
<lisu> Caemyr: o tym mówię.
<Diabelko> ale dzieki glupocie windowsa xp to ja sobie po calym obiekcie szybko pozbieralem adresy mac wszystkie
<Diabelko> puscilem jednego frajera z pendrivem z autorunem
<Caemyr> lol
<Diabelko> i zapisywal do pliku :P
<Caemyr> nieuadnie
<Caemyr> nie blokujecie autoruna po domenie?
<Diabelko> tam jest taki burdel, ze domeny nie ma
<Caemyr> auc
<lisu> Diabelko: u mnie wywaliłem autoruna na części kompów
<Caemyr> a jedna siec lokalna chociaz?
<Caemyr> czy posegmentowana?
<Diabelko> Caemyr: kazde pietro jest w innej podsieci
<Caemyr> chujnia
<Diabelko> ale siec przechodzi przez jeden super duper komputer
<Caemyr> ale moznaby segmenty nmapem poskanowac
<Diabelko> ktory wyje jak gwalcona 12-latka
<Caemyr> :>>
<Elench_> jest tu ktoś z UJ?
<Diabelko> Caemyr: miałem wafelka
<lisu> który jak klęknie to obiekt nie ma sieci
<Diabelko> Caemyr: poza tym on na bank zrobi wszystkie, nawet te wyłączone
<Diabelko> bo przyjdzie, włączy, wsadzi, wyjmie, wyłączy, pójdzie
<Caemyr> Diabelko: no tak
<Caemyr> ale trzeba miec takiego co pochodzi
<Diabelko> no miałem wafelka
<Caemyr> u mnie sie wiekszosc juz wycwanila
<Diabelko> sam bym nmapem przez miesiąc skanowal w poszukiwaniu różnic
<lisu> stażystę jakiego się wysyła i biega
<Caemyr> :>
<Diabelko> Jest taki jeden koleś na 2 piętrze
<Caemyr> Diabelko: access lista po MAC?
<Diabelko> bo całe noce siedzi
<lisu> ...a ze tydzien mu zajmuje, to tym lepiej
<Caemyr> bo chyba nie dla frajdy posiadania
<Diabelko> Caemyr: ta
<Diabelko> Caemyr: iptables dopuszcza tylko konkretne adresy mac u nas
<Caemyr> Diabelko: heh
<Diabelko> z uwagi na generowanie niepotrzebnego ruchu sieci przez pracownikow przez komorki :p
<Diabelko> zarzadzenie takie i tyle
<TheNumb> Diabelko: a macchanger? :P
<TheNumb> tudzież ifupdown
<Diabelko> TheNumb: oni się nie znają na tym
<lisu> Diabelko: komórki? wifi macie? uciachac mace na ap i po sprawie
<Diabelko> to biurowcy
<Caemyr> ano
<BlessJah> ciszej
<BlessJah> na komorce MAC nie zmienisz
<BlessJah> ale na lapku wbijesz po cichu i masz darmowego neta
<BlessJah> xD
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> co za bida
<Caemyr> BlessJah: na andku chyba sie da
<Dreadlish> 1 mbit i to jeszcz escina
<Diabelko> TheNumb: poza tym, jest cmd poblokowane i jak ktorys jest troche kumaty to juz sie zgubi
<Diabelko> na androidzie mozna zmieniac mac bez problemu
<Dreadlish> ale trza mieć antka ;d
<BlessJah> TheNumb: w czym macchanger jest lepszy od ifdown ifhwether ifup
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ja w iPodzie Touch mogę zmienić mac xD
<lisu> BlessJah: inaczej się robi: powiedziec takiemu klientowi, ze przypisanie komorki do sieci to tak bez fantów się nie obejdzie i na drugi dzien jest z dobrą kawą, albo nowymi odcinkami hausa ;)
<TheNumb> BlessJah: jedno polecenie ;p
<BlessJah> TheNumb: poza tym ze mozna ustalic producent, ja patrze teraz na manuala
<BlessJah> lisu: tez mozna
<Diabelko> lisu: każdy podpisuje papier, że jest świadomy, że jego ruch w sieci będzie monitorowany i wypełnia adres mac urządzenia
<Diabelko> tylko tyle trzeba
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jeden skrypt, wlasnie usiluje zbudowac baze z MAC, zeby nie musiec pamietac pod jaka siec z jakim MAC sie wpinalem
<Diabelko> a jak wie, że będzie monitorowany, to nie przynosi papiera :)
<Diabelko> a ten monitoring to jeden wielki pic
<Diabelko> nikt z tym nic nie robi
<BlessJah> ojtam, moze jakies logi sa robione
<lisu> Diabelko: ja tam czasem looknę w statsy kto tam ciągnie za duzo
<Diabelko> na pewno my nie robimy.
<Diabelko> lisu: to to tak, ja mam pliczek z zablokowanymi stronami już 3MB
<Diabelko> i ciągle rośnie
<Diabelko> banda starych głupków a komiksy, 4chany, demotywatory i kwejki ogląda
<BlessJah> Diabelko: i same pornole pewno? cos ciekawego?
<lisu> i juz takiemu delikatnie sie sugeruje, zeby z fantami przyszedł ;)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> komp z dwoma kartami
<Dreadlish> i masz prościej :D
<Caemyr> Diabelko: fukung jeszcze
<Caemyr> i kungpao
<Diabelko> Caemyr: no naturalnie, że fukung
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: 3 karty
<Diabelko> kungpao nie pamiętam
<lisu> Diabelko: ja bym musiał połowę pudelków wyciachać i tym podobnych, szkoda mojego wklepywania w router
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: czego 3? :D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: wifi, lan i internet
<Dreadlish> mi chodzi o wifi -> wifi
<TheNumb> Diabelko: kwejk.tv
<Dreadlish> client + ap
<BlessJah> ano chyba ze tak
<Diabelko> lisu: ja znalazłem jakiś pliczek z adresami pornoli i kolejny z dzieciarskimi sajtami w necie
<Diabelko> zlaczylem w jeden i tyle
<Diabelko> A, no i pliczek z proxy
<Diabelko> pieprzone cwaniaki biurowe
<TheNumb> Diabelko: a zootube365.com zablokowałeś? :P
<Diabelko> TheNumb: ;D
<lisu> luks, tyle ze mi router nie przyjmuje pliczków, tylko z reki moge wpisywac, a o proxy moge pomazyc
<TheNumb> lisu: rzyć
<lisu> co zrobic, ale mam swój tajny sposób na delikwentów ;>
<TheNumb> lisu: a jak cwaniaki zaczną tunelować to co?
<lisu> ... telefon i cos tam dzis sciagnales ;>? ... zaklopotanie... ... mogę przymknąc oko, jeśli dasz skopiowac... :D
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jak zaczna tunelowac to juz nas to nie interesuje
<lisu> TheNumb: wlasnie dlatego powycinalem bramki proxy, a z tunelikami, to ciachu ciachu nie mamy połączeń do nieznajomych prachu (bo zwykłe tunele co lecą, to adresy znam)
<BlessJah> TheNumb: my nic nie widzimy, na zewnatrz nie widac ze to nasza firma sciaga
<BlessJah> niech sobie ciagna co chca
<lisu> BlessJah: byle ciebie później nie ciągali
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ale w robocie i tak się opierd...ziela taki delikwent.
<BlessJah> lisu: no wlasnie o to chodzi zeby mnie nie ciagali
<BlessJah> lisu: jesli tunel wychodzi gdzies hen daleko, to beda ciagac tylko tamten koniec tunelu
<TheNumb> BlessJah: i o to żeby były dobre transfery, co nie? :P
<BlessJah> TheNumb: traffic shaping
<TheNumb> BlessJah: bullshit
<TheNumb> BlessJah: u siebie też masz sztywny limit?
<BlessJah> wlasnie, zna ktos moze narzedzie do traffic shapingu? ktore bedzie sprawiedliwie dzielilo lacze?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: u siebie nie mam zadnego limitu, to nie ja adminuje
<TheNumb> BlessJah: jakie masz tam łącze? oc3? :P
<BlessJah> niby ze 10 mega
<BlessJah> mam tam serwer
<BlessJah> i 10 mega w zyciu nie widzialem
<ari-tczew> 10 MB/s czy Mb/s :>
<TheNumb> ja widziałem 10 MB/s przy aktualizaowaniu debilniana ;p
<firemark> TheNumb: Wyjdź.
<TheNumb> firemark: :<
<TheNumb> firemark: dlaczemu? :(
<BlessJah> chyba po lanie
<BlessJah> ari-tczew: Mb
<firemark> TheNumb: zgadnij : d
<TheNumb> firemark: nie mam pojęcia...
<ari-tczew> BlessJah: to szału nie ma, ja na downloadzie w domu mam 16mbit :p
<BlessJah> no widzisz
<TheNumb> firemark: http://wklej.org/id/501916/
<TheNumb> :*
<Caemyr> LOL
<Caemyr> stronka mysql hacknieta
<Caemyr> za pomoca sql injection...
<Dreadlish> :D
<firemark> TheNumb: nie oto mi chodzi
<Dreadlish> nieźle
<TheNumb> Caemyr: śmieszne, co nie? ;d
<firemark> Caemyr: LOL?
<firemark> TheNumb: chodzi mi o debiana
<TheNumb> firemark: wstyd?
<firemark> TheNumb: bardzo
<TheNumb> firemark: i tak to na serwerze siedzi.
<TheNumb> Na laptopie przecież, że mam windowsa.
<firemark> Caemyr: sauce
<Caemyr> sek
<firemark> Caemyr: sauuuce
<Caemyr> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/security/366352/mysql-sites-hacked-with-sql-injection
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6jxy7wr> (at www.pcpro.co.uk)
<TheNumb> Aż dziw bierze, że nie napisali o tym na niebezpieczniku ;x
<firemark> TheNumb: albo fake
<TheNumb> firemark: raczej nie.
<firemark> TheNumb: a ty się nie odzywaj debianowcu
<TheNumb> firemark: ale niezła wtopa ze strony oracle, co nie? :P
<firemark> oO?
<TheNumb> firemark: przecież mysql było suna, a sun należy do oracle.
<Caemyr>  hdmoore It seems MySQL.com was compromised through SQL injection: http://bit.ly/fFUA2Z Passwords dumped: http://bit.ly/hDoTTT
<Caemyr> about 24 hours ago via TweetDeck
<Caemyr> Retweeted by ioerror and 100+ others
<firemark> TheNumb: ale oracle != mysql
<Caemyr> "The leaked data didn't reflect well on the site's security. "Most embarrassingly, the director of product management's WordPress password was set to a four digit number... his ATM PIN perhaps? Several accounts had passwords like 'qa'," he said. "
<BlessJah> `seen kklimonda
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: kklimonda was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 hour, 15 minutes, and 22 seconds ago: <kklimonda> l3niwi3c: masz zainstalować qemu-kvm
<kklimonda> BlessJah: co tam?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: eleftero
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mówi ci to coś?
<TheNumb> hasło podobno 6661 miał x)
<wlosio> są lekksze środowiska graficzne od openboxa i fluxboxa?
<Fogel> wlosio: dwm
<Enlik> Lżejsze
<Diabelko> lekksze? :D
<wlosio> dzięki d
<TheNumb> dal mnie dziwne są takie wm bez obramować ;x
<TheNumb> obramowań*
<ntat> No właśnie, w temacie lekkich środowisk. Ostatnio wpadł mi w ręce laptop z 32 MB ramu. Muszę mu znaleźć, po pierwsze jakiegoś Linuksa a po drugie, jak się uda, to środowisko graficzne
<ntat> Na razie ma zainstalowany Win 98 i śmiga;]
<TheNumb> ntat: i co chcesz na nim robić?
<TheNumb> ntat: klient irc i tyle? :3
<ntat> TheNumb, programować
<TheNumb> ntat: chyba że tak ;d
<Diabelko> ntat: gołe iksy
<Diabelko> to będize podobny efekt do windows klasyczny - wysoki kontrast :P
<ntat> :]
<ntat> Tak myślę, że tam na siłę to już nie co pchać GUI
<TheNumb> ntat: directfb
<Diabelko> najgorszy komputer ktory ja mialem i pamietam
<Diabelko> mial 64 mega ramu
<Diabelko> i tam w prehistorica gralem ;P
<ntat> ALe jest ciekawie zrobiony, bo pod ekranem ma wyświetlacz lcd monochromatyczny na którym są wyświetlane czynności odpowiadające zapalaniu się diod od różnych urządzeń - dysk, ładowanie, zasilanie, itp
<TheNumb> Diabelko: taka giera z helikopterem?
<ntat> ;)
<TheNumb> czy coś?
<Diabelko> TheNumb: fstyt nie znać tego
<ntat> Diabelko, to taki prehistoryk z pałką
<Diabelko> TheNumb: wpisz w google Prehistorik
<ntat> Na Amigę był chyba
<ntat> czy już na pc`ta
<TheNumb> Łe, to kolorowe.
<Diabelko> na pewno na W98 był
<Diabelko> TheNumb: był też chyba jakiś czarno-biały
<TheNumb> Mój pierwszy pee-cet miał monochromatyczny ekran...
<Diabelko> albo to mój monitor był
<Diabelko> :D
<ntat> A mój pierwszy to C64
<Diabelko> mój pierwszy pecet był z odzysku trochę ;)
<ntat> i miałem do niego zielono biały monitor
<Diabelko> zielono biały?
<Diabelko> a nie zielono czarny?
<ntat> tzn monochromatyczny ale zielo biały zamiast czrno białego
<TheNumb> oO
<Diabelko> zielono białego nigdy nie widziałem
<ntat> Łe
<ntat> Były takie kiedyś popularne
<ntat> Głównie w biurach
<Diabelko> wiem, że popularne były zielono czarne z uwagi na niskie zużycie oczu ;)
<ntat> Diabelko, wydaje mi się, że mówimy o tym samym
<ntat> ale inaczej to nazywamy:)
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b46U3IYJMvc
<TheNumb> Graliście w to? :D
<Diabelko> ntat: ja mówię o takim, który wyświetla tylko kolory czarny przechodzący w zielony
<wlosio> dwm to jakaś lipa
<wlosio> :P
<wlosio> nie da sie w tym nic zrobić
<ntat> wlosio,  z czym?
<wlosio> dwm
<wlosio> flux boxbox jest nawet ok
<wlosio> ;]
<firemark> a rozwijają go dalej?
<wlosio> nie wiem
<wlosio> ;]
<wlosio> obczaić jeszcze XFCE musze  ;]
<Diabelko> lol
<Diabelko> xfce na pewno będzie lżejsze od openboksa
<TheNumb> wlosio: chyba żartujesz, co nie?
<TheNumb> wlosio: xfce to teraz krowa, mniejsza bo mniejsza od gnome, ale krowa.
<wlosio> nie , będzie cięższe :D
<wlosio> tak sie bawie menagerami okien
<Diabelko> TheNumb: lżejsza może i jest, ale nie szybsza ;P
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie, a powinno?
<wlosio> ma ktoś server na FBSD?
<TheNumb> wlosio: samu.pl ma
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mXM-oGggrM&feature=related
<ntat> :]
<wlosio> samu.pl? ke?.... mniejsze... mam serv na fbsd i najczęściej wydawaną komenda jest" fsck -y"
<TheNumb> ntat: ale bajera =D
<firemark> ~23:22:56~  TheNumb : wlosio: xfce to teraz krowa, mniejsza bo mniejsza od gnome, ale krowa.
<firemark> hm?
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls4fCvlrbg8
<ntat> 8)
<firemark> nie wygląda mi na krowę :(
<Dreadlish> ale co
<krzakx> witam, czy ktos z was wie
<krzakx> czy mozna przegladnac kopie google danej strony ?
<scuud> j archlinux.pl
<Enlik> krzakx: chociażby przycisk „kopia”
<Enlik> Odnośnik w sumie
<krzakx> ale nie chodzi mi o to, chce przegladnac kopie calej strony a nie pojedynczej pod strony
<wlosio> zna ktoś program do : ripowania z dvd na avi , i konwert rmvb na avi?
<krzakx> wlosio: sprawdz Transmageddon
<Enlik> krzakx: web.archive.org
<Enlik> 5 zł
<krzakx> a dziala Ci to ? bo u mnie nie
<Enlik> Ostatnim razem jak używałem ślimaczyło się, ale działalo
<scx> czy istnieje dla GNOME oprogramowanie podobne do Dashboard z OS X?
<Enlik> Compiz chyba
<scx> chodzi mi o przestrzen robocza, gdzie moge sobie umieszczac widgety
<scx> Enlik: chyba nie
<Enlik> krzakx: zrąbali coś
<scx> ale chcialbym tak jak w oryginale: widgety nie sa umieszczone na pulpicie/panelu/sidebarze, tylko osobnej przestrzeni roboczej, ktora zaslania wszystko inne (pulpit i okna)
<scx> z gory mowie ze gdesklet i superkaramba mnie nie interesuja
<wlosio> a do ripowanie filmów na dvd? ( wyj dvdrip bo beznadziejny jest0
<scx> chodzi mi o cos takiego: http://media.arstechnica.com/images/tiger/dashboard.jpg
<Enlik> scx: no to jakieś widżety na osobnym, pustym obszarze roboczym i jest prawie to samo, programu nie znam
<scx> Enlik: chodzi o to, ze wciskam np. F12 a ta przestrzen zaslania mi wtedy caly ekran
<ea4t> scx: o ile dobrze pamiętam to takie coś było w compizie...
<Enlik> scx: no mówie, nie wiem, dalem wiec coś zastępczego
<scx> ale widze co jest pod spodem (bo jest pol przezroczyste)
<wlosio> juz wiem czemu mi nie ripuje
<r_a_f> braf ffmpg?
<r_a_f> brak *
<r_a_f> generalnie z rmvb trudno jest dobrą jakosc wyciągnąć
<wlosio> łe.. brak mp3codek i xvid... dostepne funkcje to : Vorbis/FLAC/Speex/Celt Utra | Audio: Theora / Dirac i On2 VP8
<wlosio> szare ( zablokowane) : MP3/AAC/AC3/ARM-NB / WMA2  / , a Video : H264 /MPEG2 MPEG4-DivX5/ xvid
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: jestes moze on-line?
<kklimonda> adasiek_abix: tak :)
<wlosio> bynajmniej tak Transageddon mówi
<r_a_f> wlosio: czasem więcej/lepiej z konsoli mencoderem albo ffmpg zrobisz
<r_a_f> tylko jak nie siedzisz w tych ustawieniach to z neta coś trza poszukać
<wlosio> chyba tak będzie najlepiej , juz odblokowałem xvid'a , ale... nadal nie wiem jak zripować  dvd do avi i dalej w googlach szperam
<kklimonda> jezu, ale debian ma zrypaną dokumentację dla deweloperów - poszedłem złym procesem o zostawanie deweloperem..
<Enlik> ;)
<Enlik> kklimonda: rozszerzasz horyzonty?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: i co teraz nie ma odwrotu czy jak :>
<dKc> poleci ktoś jakąś książkę o drzewach i grafach?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: odwrót jest ale kurde, pomieszane to strasznie :)
<kklimonda> Enlik: rozszerzam jak rozszerzam - Debian to dla mnie część Ubuntu.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: też zamierzam coś porobić dla Debiana. od małych uploadów zacznę.
<ari-tczew> sponsora już  mam. ;-)
<Enlik>  No tak je
<Enlik> O co chodzi z tym sponsorem? Widziałem coś takiego w świecie Ubuntu
<Enlik> Przy Gentoo jest mentor, ale to raczej co innego
<ari-tczew> Enlik: ktoś musi uploadować twoje patche. ten ktoś ma status developera i ma chmod +x na daną sekcję.
<Enlik> ari-tczew: rozumiem
<kklimonda> Enlik: na początku, jak nie masz prawa nic wrzucać samemu, to musisz znaleść deweloperów, którzy będą sprawdzać twoją pracę, i wrzucać ją do repozytoriów w twoim imieniu
<ari-tczew> Enlik: mentor to w sumie Debianowe takie, ale w Ubuntu wyłoniło sie sponsor.
<Enlik> No to dobra sprawa. Autorstwo patchy oczywiście zaznaczone ;)
<ari-tczew> Enlik: w patchu są tagi DEP3, tam jest (powinno być) wszystko opisane
<Enlik> mhm
<kklimonda> Enlik: patche, aktualizacje paczek - wszędzie masz swoje imię
<ari-tczew> zresztą to launchpad pokazuje, kto ci debdiffa zasponsorował
<kklimonda> po prostu ostateczny upload jest podpisany kluczem dewelopera
<ari-tczew> tak jest.
<Enlik> A przy mniejszych projektach sam commit access do systemu kontroli wersji czasem moze byc wystarczajacy, bo na bieżąco jak ktos ma ochotę to może zweryfikować pracę
<Enlik> Niemniej, logiczne toto, o czym piszecie.
<kklimonda> no, w debianie bardzo łatwo dostać prawo do commitowania do ich repozytoriów, w których są paczki
<Enlik> Jaki system kontroli wersji?
<kklimonda> tam można wrzucać wszystko bez sponsorów, i tam przeglądają twoją pracę
<Enlik> Z ciekawosci
<kklimonda> różne
<kklimonda> svn, git najpopularniejsze
<kklimonda> chyba już z cvs nie korzystają
<Enlik> Hmm, wrzucać jak wrzucać, ale i tak automatycznie nic się z tym nie robi, bo ktoś to musi potem z tego zrobic paczkę, przy czym chociaż okiem czasem zerknie
<kklimonda> możliwe, że z hg ktoś korzysta - ale gros zespołów korzysta z svn i gita
<Enlik> Z bzr nie? ;)
<kklimonda> oczywiście w Debianie nie wszystkie paczki zarządzane są przez zespoły
<kklimonda> w przypadku paczek które mają jednego opiekuna system kontroli wersji może być właściwie każdy, albo bez
<kklimonda> z bzr chyba nie
<ari-tczew> kadu ma jednego maintainera i ma gita. ;-)
<Enlik> No ale rozwijaczy zapewne więcej niż jeden ;] czemu nie, zresztą, ja jakieś dwa głupie toolsy małe na githubie trzymam, a co tam
<bt4> re
<lisu> nara
<trabbit> witam
<trabbit> jak cofnac zmiany w systemie?
<trabbit> odinstalowalem jakas paczke i wywalilem system
<trabbit> sorry za brak polskich znakow jestem na systemie z plyty startowej
<xcv> jak odinstalowałeś jakąś paczke to coś zrób
<xcv> i jak coś zrobisz to sie naprawi.
<trabbit> gdzies przy okazji czytalem o czyms takim jak cofanie zmian w systemie ale nie moge teraz tego znalezc
<DaZ> jesteśmy z ciebie dumni.
<DaZ> znajdź sobie w /var/log logi z apta, czy co tam u was zostawia logi i zobacz co wyrzuciłes.
<trabbit> history log to z dzisiejszego dnia to chyba cale ubuntu zawiera
<trabbit> Daz: libxml2 to dalem do odinstalowania
<trabbit> z plyty dam rade przywrocic stary system?
<kklimonda> trabbit: ale jak to zrobiłeś? przecież to ci ponad pół systemu musiało usunąć.
<kklimonda> trabbit: nie ma cofania zmian w systemie, z płyty możesz system przeinstalować
<trabbit> kklimonda: ale na sformatowanej partycji czy z zachowaniem plikow starego systemu?
<kklimonda> chyba, że masz płytę alternate - wtedy możesz doinstalować brakujące paczki - ale usunięcie libxml2 pociągnęło za sobą prawie cały system, więc musiałbyś i tak wszystko doinstalować, przeinstalowanie systemu będzie szybsze
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-29
<kklimonda> trabbit: nie musisz formatować, instalator Ubuntu wykryje /home i użytkowników, i pozwoli ci ich zachować.
<trabbit> czyli standardowa instalacja z plyty tylko bez formatowania dysku?
<kklimonda> tak
<trabbit> chlera zachcialo mi sie instalowania yafaraya ze zrodel i kosola wywalala blad
<DaZ> tam przeinstalować
<DaZ> przeparsować jakoś to co wywaliło, chrutnąć i wrzucić od nowa :f
<kklimonda> to można zrobić sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kklimonda> i też wrzuci od nowa
<kklimonda> ale to jest praktycznie cały system
<DaZ> tak też można
<kklimonda> instalator z livecd będzie szybszy ;)
<trabbit> ale plikow istniejacych tonie usunie  - zona by mnie zamordowala
<DaZ> a większość paczek nie powinna być w keszu?
<kklimonda> trabbit: lepiej zrobić backup, ale u mnie nic nie skasowało.
<DaZ> to ubuntu, ja stawiam 50/50, ze usunie
<trabbit> doba skopiuje home i z plyty pociagne
<trabbit> jeszcze zabezpieczenie przed kopiowaniem
<trabbit> da sie to obesc?
<kklimonda> jakie zabezpieczenie przed kopiowaniem? z roota kopiuj
<DaZ> ubuntu cannot into root
<trabbit> kklimonda: DaZ: kopiuje z konsoli
<trabbit> root@ubuntu:/# cp /media/1fdbe524-0ed2-41ce-8ba8-33daa15aa07b/home/ /media/242466B32466879E/
<trabbit> i wywala mi
<trabbit> omitting directory `/media/1fdbe524-0ed2-41ce-8ba8-33daa15aa07b/home/'
<DaZ> cp -r
<trabbit> chyba idzie bo dysk mieli
<trabbit> kklimonda: DaZ: dzieki, skopiowalo teraz proba instalacji
<trabbit> dobrej nocy winszuje
<bartek_> hop
<foreste> down ;d
<bartek_> rozumiem, że wszyscy śpią
<bartek_> :)
<foreste> nie :P
<bartek_> he he
<bartek_> to trzeba spać
<bartek_> jest 4 rano
<bartek_> :)
<bartek_> wg starego czasu o 3
<foreste> http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/
<foreste> do 8 jeszczeczas :p
<bartek_> a co jest o 8??
<foreste> ide spac ;d
<bartek_> masz nocną zmiane?
<foreste> nie ;d
<bartek_> no to juz nie wnikam
<lisu> re
 * PoKrAk vita
<g4bi> \n
<harloczek> dzień dobry
<banex> mornin'
<Pitek> siem
 * lisu ziewa
 * lisu lubi zabawy firewallem, tu uciacha, tam sesje na 60 sek ustawi ... x)
<lisu> mam prośbę do was, może mi ktoś oblookać taki adres: 200 200 200 230, gdzie on się mieści? bo z mojego niuchania wychodzi ze, gdzies w brazylii, albo na zachodnim brzegu afryki
<Nerihsa> mhm
<lisu> hmm, a moze bya tak traceroute?
<Nerihsa> ja tam patrze w utrace.de
<Nerihsa> traceroute nic nie mowi o brazylii
<lisu> proxy ... imo
<Nerihsa> ktos spamuje na twoim blogu :?
<lisu> skąd, informacje ciekną na ten ip na port 135, niewiele co prawda, ale na czerwono alerty mi lecą
<lisu> trase urywa mi w rzeszowie i kaplica
<lisu> o chwila, ip zarejestrowane w texasie
<lisu> o a nawet brazylia
 * lisu drapie sie po glowie... cos ktos kobminuje
<lisu> uciacham ip, zobaczymy co bedzie
<PoKrAk> whois ??
<lisu> probowalem - texas - midland
<lisu> na apnicku nic nie mają
<PoKrAk> a co ci robią ??
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<spass> crap
<PoKrAk> parc
<lisu> PoKrAk: z 1 kompa sukcesywnie lecą pakieciki, ale tylko nieduze, co jakis czas kapnie garsc informacji, niewiadomo jakich, klienta juz zlokalizowałem i pewnie skrobanko(format) będzie
<PoKrAk> zablokuj całą sieć na wyjściu i po sprawie
<lisu> hehe
<PoKrAk> lisu czego uzywasz do diagnostyki co ci sieje ?
<lisu> spokojnie uchiachałem tylko ip na firewallu, zobaczymy gdzie od klienta poleci
<lisu> PoKrAk: logów
<PoKrAk> router sprzetowy czy programowy ??
<lisu> sprzetowy
<PoKrAk> zdalne logowanie ?
<lisu> wykluczone
<PoKrAk> zdalne zapisywanie logóþł znaczy sie
<lisu> tylko z 1 ip na 1 interfejsie
<wlosio> co tam?
<wlosio> w końcu udało mi zripować DVDika ( k9copy)
<lisu> o prosze, spokój, zobaczymy co dalej.. bedzie, pewnie odczeka godzinke i znowu bedzie próbował do tego ip sie dostac ...
<lisu> czas na posiłek
 * PoKrAk tez je
<lisu> smacznego
<PoKrAk> thx
<wlosio> lisu: a co ? włamać ktoś próbuje do cb?
<lisu> wlosio: dane kapią
<lisu> (wyciekają) i nie wiem jakie, pewnie hasla do gier online x)
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<wlosio> uuuu , to słabe zabesepieczenia masz :D
<lisu> wlosio: windows xp --> jakie zabezpieczenia x) 2 miesiac opanowuje grajdoł
<wlosio> hahaha  , Windows XP i wszystko jasne :D
<wlosio> Całe szczęście że nie Win 98 ;)
<GronX> macie pośmiejcie się http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Netbooki-dla-uczniow-jeszcze-w-tym-roku,Aktualnosc,24102.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/64ax3ne> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<wlosio> Ciekawe czy ja też dostane ;d
<GronX> to kiełbasa przedwyborcza :D
<wlosio> napewno
<wlosio> wszyscy złyszali nikt nie widział
<wlosio> słyszeli
<suitch> wlosio: ty do pierwszej klasy dopiero sie wybierasz?
<wlosio> tja P... nie no żarcik taki :P
<spass> spadek "dochodów z podatków"
<spass> żart sam w sobie
<lisu> GronX: czytałem na innych newsach, żenada i tyle
<wlosio> kurczak! jak mnie te apache ostatnio zaczęły wk...ać -.- . Pewnie to też sie nie uda, bo Tusk wymyśli inny powód ....
<suitch> i po co dzieciom komputery
<suitch> skoro nie wolno dzieciom siedziec przed komputerem
<suitch> :|
<lisu> juz jest powód, ... miały być laptopy, będzie łatanie dziury, której i tak to nic nie pomorze, ale zawsze można czymś mydlic oczy
<suitch> lepiej niech sobie dzieci poczytaja ksiazke
<lisu> suitch: gdzies ktoś ładnie napisał... po co uczyć dzieci... lepiej steruje się bałwanami
<suitch> nic nie wiem
<spass> zatrzymaliśmy się na 1984 ot co
<GronX> lisu a co z dziećmi w szkole średniej w klasach technicznych gdzie brak komputera to ostrzegawczy strzał w tył głowy
<lisu> w tej chwili widzę tylko i wyłącznie ogłupianie zdolnej młodzierzy, która musi sobie dupę zawracać tołstojami i czytać inne pierdoły, zamiast wyksształcić np zdolność logicznego myslenia i czytania ze zrozumieniem
<PoKrAk> piekny przykład młodzierzy jest na wiocha.pl
<lisu> GronX: masz racje, zgadzam sie w 100%
<spass> GronX co innego dawać ludziom w trudnej sytuacji, a co innego wszystkim pierwszakom
<GronX> dajmy im laptopy będą cool :D (tym z wiochy.pl)
<suitch> lisu: czyta sie teraz w szkole tołstoja?
<suitch> jako lekture?
<suitch> o_O
<jacekowski> lisu: czytanie tolstoja uczy cierpliwosci i wytrwalosci
<spass> wątpliwe
<jacekowski> lisu: i samozaparcia
<jacekowski> ale niektore lektury sa fajne
<suitch> imo niektory pierwszak zdepta tego laptopa i nawet nie zauwazy
<suitch> :>
<GronX> spass dzieciakom w szkole podstawowej i gimnazjum komputer nie jest potrzebny
<jacekowski> w pustyni i w puszczy
<spass> GronX właśnie
<jacekowski> i takie tam
<spass> ale słitaśnym pierwszakom chcą dać...
<lisu> jacekowski: masz racje i dysmózgowia... chyba ze pomyliłem autorów... kurde ... mozliwe, w koncu tez uczeszczalem do szkoly swego czasu i tez mi 'musk' wyprali
<GronX> znam podstawy programowe dla szkół  średnich i zawodowych i dopiero od szkół średnich na kierunkach technicznych jest potrzebny komputer a na kierunku tech inf jest bardzo potrzebny a wiele osób nie stać, to im trzeba pomóc a nie dawać nieświadomym dzieciom :/
<suitch> czlowiek ze szkoly sredniej ktorego nie stac na starego pc to musi byc jakis ciezko myslacy
<suitch> -_-
<GronX> suitch z patologicznej rodziny z wiochy z... przyczym może by ć wiele
<suitch> tym bardziej tacy sami na siebie zarabiaja
<spass> ...jak są kumaci i mają farta
<spass> bo z pracą tak łatwo nie jest
<spass> chyba ze na kase za 500zł
<spass> to po miesiącu uzbiera na p4
<suitch> a ile stary pc kosztuje
<suitch> wlasnie
<spass> ale mu crysis 2 nie pójdzie :)
<GronX> tak jasne już to widzę jak sobie kupuje kompa jak w domu nie ma co do gara wrzucić po starzy są nieudolni życiowo i z nałogami pewnie
<suitch> GronX: to rownie dobrze zamiast chodzic do technikum moze uprawiac brukiew zeby bylo co jesc
 * spass zawsze twierdzil że nie każdy musi mieć wyższe wykształcenie
<GronX> suitch no niby może ale czy to jakich mamy starych musi determinować czy będziemy uprawiać brukiew czy się uczyć w technikum?
<jacekowski> spass: z praca jest latwo
<jacekowski> spass: mc donald zawsze szuka
<wlosio> Niewiecie dlaczego jak : wpisze http://192.168.1.5/ , to pokazuje It works ,a jak http://192.168.1.5/~wlosio ( tam jest skrypt php) to chce zapisywać?, zamiast wyświetlić skrypt
<jacekowski> wlosio: bo nie masz parsera php
<lisu> dobra ide coś popsuć / coś naprawić sie zobaczy które pierwsze ;)
<wlosio> tzn php5-mysql jest wrzucone... :P , wiec powinno działać...no i php-cgi , czy jakoś tak też jest
<jacekowski> a skonfigurowales
<wlosio> nie , nigdy nie konfigurowałem a  działało .. dopiero po przejsciu na 10.10 cos sie powaliło P.. no nic.. dzienki poszukam jeszcze rozwiązania
<GronX> ok koniec pracy na dzisiaj :D zmykam do domu 3mcie się ^^
<wlosio> pa
<suitch> ale sie napracowal
<wlosio> http://wklej.to/iny4V, obadaj ktoś to
<shpaq> mornin'
<wlosio> yo
<wlosio> a to ja mały spamik : http://wklej.to/iny4V    ;)
<winter> o/
<DaZ> eh, ubuntki vs linux :f
<wlosio> he?
<wlosio> http://tech.wp.pl/_action,inccount,idDuel,125,idImage,160,page,0,pojedynek.html      o.O
<harloczek> ten pojedynek nigdy nie zostanie rozstrzygnięty
<wlosio> ta... 99,2% to windowsy ... wg. jakich statystyk?....
<wlosio> ja łyszałem że 9% to Linuksy w polsce.. więc pytam sie skąd... Windowsy w PL mają aż 99,2 .. P
<dziadu> czołem
<dziadu> pytanko: jak zablokowac upgrade jakiegos pakietu
<dziadu> mam foo-1, aw repo jest wersja -9 ale nie chce jej aktualizowac
<dziadu> czyli zeby zostalo -1
<dziadu> oczywsicie wszystko z lini polecen, czyli apt-get :)
<dziadu> jest jakis plik gdzie mozna dodac maskowanie wersji?
 * lisu w koncu usiadl
<dziadu> arobilem trick: echo "libc6 hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<dziadu> ale po tym apt-get chce mi usunac wszystkie pakiety
<winter> a ty jeszcze
<winter> daj se spokój z natty
<ntat> Dlaczego Ubuntu One, jak wybiorę folder do synchronizacji kopiuje na serwer tylko katalogi (nawet te zagnieżdżone) ale żadnych plików już nie?
<dziadu> winter: coz, ja tam wole rozwaizac problem niz dac se spokuj
<dziadu> winter: poza tym chyba zablokowanie pakietu to nie jest nic co wykracza poza mozliwosc ubuntu?
<winter> męcz się jak chcesz
<winter> ale jak chcesz zablokować zależność to psujesz sobie resztę
<winter> ja bym tam robił apt-get update && apt-get -f install co jakiś czas
<dziadu> winter: hah, no i udalo mi sie naprawic, obeszlo sie bez blokowania
<dziadu> winter: troche musialem sie nagimnastykowac ale w mysla zasady "dobrze poznac swojego wroga" (a niegdy nie bylem fanem debian-based systemow) troche sie przez to naczylem
<winter> no to gratz
<winter> a co zrobiłeś?
<dziadu> winter: problem byl bo sie zepsulo wszystko na istalacji glibc
<dziadu> wiec recznie rozpakowalem archiwa do systemu, uzupelnilem brakuajce pliki, potem recznie wyedytowalem baze dpkg aby myslal, ze sam zrobil upgrade i potem ruczylem z instalacja reszty
<dziadu> to tak w skrocie
<winter> no to ładnie zachaczyłeś
<winter> zahaczyłeś*
<dziadu> winter: wezme to jako komplement :)
<winter> weź to na klatę!
 * winter je śniadanie
<dziadu> na klate to wzialem ubuntu
<dziadu> w sumie ktos mi doradzal abym po protsy tak rozwalony system przeinstalowal
<dziadu> ale mialem tam za duzo softu istalowanego recznie, potem mialbym w cholere roboty odtwarzajac cale srodowisko pracy
<winter> ja bym w ogóle nie instalował natty na czymkolwiek innym niŻ vm
<winter> bo potem takie cyrki wychodzą
<dziadu> winter: ja nie jestem ubuntowiec, nie wiedzialem ze takie cyrki moga sie pojawic, poza tym pospulo sie cos tydzien temu, wczesniej bylo ok
<dziadu> winter: poza ty, natty zainstalwoalem daltego, ze potrzebowalem jakis nowych wersji bibliotek i one byly wlasnie w natty a we wczesniejszych ich nie widzialem
<winter> trzeba było poczekać, jeszcze tylko miesiąc
<winter> potem aktualizować z mavericka
<dziadu> winter: poaz tym, ja gentoowiec, mi nie starszne wersje testowe ;)
<winter> no jak ustawisz ~arch to masz prawie bleeding edge
<winter> o, nowy vlc wyszedł (:
<winter> 1.1.8
<lisu> :D ale ładnie: DROP... DROP... DROP... user odciety, twardy zawodnik, 5 minut i nie mam telefonu x)
<wlosio> ta? nowy VLC?
<banex> \o
<clarnist> witam
<clarnist> orientuje się ktoś w awn lucido?
<banex> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> 15 minut zanim telefon miałem :D hehe
<lisu> kurde mam na sieci windowsa 98... do skubańca ani razu przez 2 miesiące nie musiałem chodzić, działa, windowsy xp - co jakiś czas problem ;/
<lisu> tylko czekac az win 7 przyjdzie, to bedzie tragedia ;/
<wlosio> albo Windows 8 RC :D
<firemark> nie będzie 8
<firemark> będzie inna nazwa.
<wlosio> Windows Eight! xD
<kklimonda> lisu: a jakie problemy z xp masz, które w 98 się nie pojawiają?
<wlosio> dobra ide googlować by wylogowywanie było jak w Debianie
<firemark> bedzie windows `12 :>
<wlosio> może coś znajde... :P
<lisu> kklimonda: użytkowników, którzy nie wiedzą co czynią, albowiem nie słuchają głosu pana
<wlosio> heh... :P
<wlosio> Jak nadać "root"owi hasło? ;] w Ubuntu , domyślnie nie jest nadane
<spass> ls
<spass> sudo passwd root
<lisu> hehehe
<spass> tylko po grzyba
<banex> sudo su
<banex> ;]
<wlosio> temu bo chce usunać wszystkich użydkowników z grupy " admin /root/" w sudoers
<wlosio> wiec jak wpise su - root .. to zapyta hasło d o roota ;]
<wlosio> wpiszę*
<Wizard> no to ci już napisali
<wlosio> w tedy moge walić komendami d.
<Wizard> ale jak to desktop, to się nie opłaca wywalać użytkowników z sudoers
<Wizard> bo wtedy przestaną ci działać takie dobrodziejstwa, jak okienko podaj hasło przy okienkach administracyjnych
<wlosio> yhym
<wlosio> ja tylko chce , że jak klikne " Wyłacz Komputer " " Uruchom Ponownie " to zawoła o hasło ;]
<wlosio> czyli jak w Debcu ;D
<Wizard> uh, to nie wiem jak to zrobić
<wlosio> no właśnie :)
<Wizard> możesz w sudoers zrobić grupę, która musi podawać hasło do shutdown i reboot, ale nie wiem czy gdm cię nie oleje
<Wizard> i poszukaj tego w konfiguracji/dokumentacji gdm
<wlosio> ktoś mi ciągle wyłącza komputer ( server www jak mam Infe) , to ściagam dane z servera na pulpit.. .a nie raz jest tak że jest Informatyka...a serwer wyłączone i świece oczami ;]. Temu chce zablokować wyłaczanie komputera bez hasła
<wlosio> zainstaluj debca jeszcze raz nawirtualce i porównam :P
<wlosio> moja siostra walneła że napewno się sam wyłaczył.. ( ta... chociaż jakim cudem wyłaczyła kompa spod trybu graficznego to nie wiem)......
<spass> wywal tryb graficzny ot co :)
<wlosio> aj! źle napisałem
<wlosio> jak wyszedłem z domu ... włączyłem calowo tryb textowy ( CTRL+F1)
<PushUpek> może zwyczajnie wtyczkę wyciągnęła ;D
<spass> albo korki...
<wlosio> apc chroni kompa ;P , samo by pszeszło na baterie
<spass> ...i po 5 min by padło
<PushUpek> nacisnęła reset na obudowie?:P
<wlosio> jak zostaje 3% baterii to przechodzi w stan wstrzymania ...
<matrox> witam
<matrox> musze powiedziec ze szczesliwie rozwiazalem swoje problemy
<wlosio> słuchamy
<banex> czesc matrox, gratulacje
<matrox> po przejsciu na nowy kernel odczulem znaczny wzrost wydajnosci
<Wizard> matrox: który?
<matrox> kernel.org tj chyba Vanilia
<matrox> z kernel.org tj chyba Vanilia
<matrox> wyrzucilem w nich cala galaz Sata
<matrox> wyrzucilem w nim cala galaz Sata
<matrox> jedyne zmartwienie to teraz pl czcionki
<banex> apt-get install polskie_czcionki
<firemark> jak to brzmi :D
<wlosio> aptitude purge banex
<DaZ> a tam, powinni to zmetapaczkować, chociaż nie wiem co by miało robić
<Wizard> znacie jakiś programik i wm, co działają jak progman.exe? :>
<Pitek> że jak ?
<Wizard> no czy jest jakiś program, który jest klonem Program Managera z windows
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_Manager
<Pitek> heh
<Pitek> stare dzieje, jeszcze czasy mojego 286 xD
<Wizard> no właśnie
<Wizard> ale to przecież było dobre :>
<Wizard> znaczy dość wygodne
<Pitek> pamietam, jak z dosa na 3.11 wskoczyłem xD to było coś !
<Wizard> http://lxde.org/lxlauncher
<Wizard> hmm, ale to wciąż nie to samo :/
<Pitek> hm...nie orientuję się, ja tam uwielbiam mojego gnoma heh
<Pitek> Wizard: może amiWM ? ale to bardziej amigowe chyba...
<lisu> nara
<Dreadlish> elo
<Wizard> Pitek: ta, bardziej
<Wizard> ale amiwm nie działa z xrandr i dwoma monitorami
<Pitek> IceWm miało kiedyś taki theme al'a Win 3.11 z tego co pamietam
<Wizard> a pieprzyć wm, bardziej mi na progmanie zależy :>
<winter_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<winter_> żółć
<winter> syci
<Wizard> Pitek: i nie chodzi o temat, może być to nawet w javie z jgoodies, byle działało jak trzeba
<Wizard> :>
<Pitek> Wizard: to pal tam 3.11 z dosboxa i kij xD
 * harloczek idzie do domu
<mati75> re
<banex> qm
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zimbra jest po http czy https?
<jacekowski> i tak i tak
<BlessJah> kk
<sysek> :o
<BlessJah> coś jeszcze chciałem, ale zapomniałem
<sysek> buzi
<BlessJah> sysek: nie przy ludziach
<sysek> :(
<Kryniu> hej, szukam ciekawego odtwarzacza muzycznego pod ubuntu
<Nerihsa> audacious
<winter> exaile
<Pabl0Escobar> deadbeef
<Kryniu> dzieki
<gtriderxc> instalował ktoś kiedys sklep na OScommerce?
<gtriderxc> audaciousa mozna fajnie zminimalizować. wlasnie robi u mnie robotę
<DarkWolf448> gtriderxc: Lepszy ZenCart
<DarkWolf448> :)
<gtriderxc> moowisz...
<gtriderxc> czemu lepszy?
<Kryniu> QuickCart
<manio> cześć
<manio> jakiego gruba ma instalator archa 2010.05?
<BlessJah> jeden
<manio> a ma patche na obsługę ext4?
<peter_felching> Witam. Czy Istnieje możliwość użycia 'zewnętrznego' spellchecka, zamiast standardowego używanego przez przeglądarke?
<BlessJah> ma
<manio> ok dzięki
<DaZ> tylko i po co
<tar-gz> Nie wie ktoś czy ICECast nadal jest rozwijany?
<blessjah_> BlessJah: ping?
<BlessJah> pong
<BlessJah> bywa
<Diabelko> tar-gz: nie jest
<Diabelko> zakończyli w 2008 chyba
<Diabelko> albo po prostu www porzucili
<tar-gz> Znacie jakies fajne gry wyścigowe prócz TORCS?
<fi9o> lego races
<fi9o> racers
<fi9o> pod wine
<fi9o> ;d
<lisu> o/
<fi9o> No i na psx gralem w toy story racers
<fi9o> lisu: Elo elo
<lisu> co psujecie?
<fi9o> kebaba na frytkach
 * fi9o weeeeeeeeeeeee
<Diabelko> fi9o: zjadłbym kebaba i frytki :P
<fi9o> ;]
<fi9o> A ja jem.
<Diabelko> fi9o: kutas!
<Diabelko> Dobrego kebaba u mnie otworzyli w mieście
<fi9o> ;)
<Diabelko> wersja XXL kosztuje 13zł i jest naprawdę xxl
<sysek> hm
<sysek> u mnie jest mega kebab z baraniny
<sysek> wlasnie za 13 zl i XXL
<DaZ> i tak z kota
<winter> a u mnie zamknęli w zeszłym roku dobrą kebabownię/pizzerie
<winter> mega kebaby robili a teraz ich nie ma :[
<Diabelko> bo robili mega kebaby
<winter> za dobre?
<sysek> DaZ: z kota najlepsze.
<sysek> mm
<sysek> scifon
<g3man> czesc Wam
<g3man> kupuje nowa plyte glowna i mam pytanie
<g3man> czy warto kupic plyte z SATA i uzywac na niej dysku ATA?
<g3man> czy to sie mija z celem
<TheNumb> g3man: mija się z celem?
<lisu> g3man: czy warto kupić 3.6L auto tylko po to aby jeździć po piwo do sklepu oddalonego 2 kilometry?
<TheNumb> g3man: teraz 500 GiB sata kosztuje 200 pln
<g3man> ok dzieki :)
<TheNumb> g3man: albo... za 200 pln to nawet możesz upolować 1TiB
<TheNumb> g3man: http://www.arest.pl/produkt/Dyski-twarde/4,14,,,0,0,0,,/17244/SAMSUNG-500-GB-16-MB-7200-obr-3-5-SATA-HD502HJ/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4f7d3jv> (at www.arest.pl)
<TheNumb> Spinpointy podobno są niezłe.
<Diabelko> awaria dysku samsung -> Około 119,000 wyników (0,22 s) 
<Diabelko> awaria dysku seagate -> Około 25,700 wyników (0,16 s) 
<TheNumb> Diabelko: chodzi o szybkość.
<TheNumb> Te spinpointy w raid0 podobno zapitalają.
<Diabelko> tak, te szajsungi są szybciaśne
<Diabelko> ale i tak bym wolał caviar blacka
<TheNumb> Diabelko: a google nie jest wyznacznikiem awaryjności.
<Diabelko> TheNumb: podejrzewam, że nawet adata ma mniej awarii niż samsung
<TheNumb> Diabelko: mam seagate 1TB w obudowie i jużsię pierdzieli a ma ledwo 6 mc.
<Diabelko> pewnie 7200.11 :s
<TheNumb> Diabelko: nie, właśnie nie ;f
<Diabelko> to dupnie trafiłeś
<Diabelko> wszystkim zawsze składam z 7200.12
<Diabelko> i żaden nie wrócił
<TheNumb> Diabelko: od razu pizdnęli przez okno ;-)
<Diabelko> TheNumb: tja :>
<g3man> no tanie te dyzie
<Dreadlish> seagate 11 i 12 sie troche pieprzą
<Dreadlish> jak masz na gwarancji to oddaj na gwarancje - naprawią ;d
<Diabelko> 12 nie
<Diabelko> 11 to czarna seria
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: tak tak :D
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Diabelko> srak srak
<sysek> no dajecie znawcy
<Dreadlish> z 11 kolegi włożyli elektronike do 12 i było fajnie
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Diabelko> jakbym na tym nie pracował to bym faktycznie propagował te teorie ;P
<Dreadlish> do 11 z 12
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> albo to 11 była?
<Dreadlish> kij wie
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> to sie nie kłucę
<Dreadlish> kłócę
<Dreadlish> kurde
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w 11 była spieprzona.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ludzie na odwrót robili :P
<Dreadlish> no
<Diabelko> ale nawet "sprawny" 7200.11 strasznie wył i był wolny
<Dreadlish> ale narazie jest ok
<Diabelko> mam na filmy i muzykę go
<Diabelko> tylko na to się nadaje
<Diabelko> i oczekuję kiedy mi zdechnie w końcu
<Dreadlish> narazie tzn. 8 miechów
<Diabelko> w sumie to ja na to oczekuję 3 lata już prawie
<Diabelko> może trafiłem dobry egzemplarz? ;p
<TheNumb> Ja mam na (chyba) 7200.12 dysk 1 TiB i czasem robi click of death
<TheNumb> Dobrze, że przestaje ;f
<Diabelko> click of death?
<TheNumb> Diabelko: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FbC3MT07yM
<TheNumb> Diabelko: głowica się gubi.
<Diabelko> u mnie na razie jest ok
<Diabelko> jest szybko i cicho
<TheNumb> Diabelko: u mnie czasek klika kutafon... Ale 30MiB/s leci po USB.
<TheNumb> czasem*
<Diabelko> TheNumb: ale za to jest cichszy od WD
<Diabelko> który brzęczy jak traktorek
<BlessJah> recordmydesktop pokazuje mi brzydka ramke wokol ekranu podczas nagrywania, wie ktos jak sie jej pozbyc?
<TheNumb> Diabelko: i tak jest głośny jak się rozpędza.
<Diabelko> TheNumb: mój nie
<Diabelko> zerowa głośność
<TheNumb> Diabelko: jak masz absolutną ciszę w domu to usłyszysz ;p
<Diabelko> miewam niejednokrotnie
<Diabelko> tego nie słyszę, tylko 7200.11
<Diabelko> ale on się wyłącza po 15 minutach bez używania
<Diabelko> więc mam ciszę :)
<TheNumb> Diabelko: no, 7200.12 też po 15 minutach robi off.
<Diabelko> to kwestia dostarczenia zasilania do dysku przez system operacyjny
<Diabelko> ale skoro tak twierdzisz ;D
<TheNumb> Diabelko: ja tam nie wiem. Wiem tyle, że jak nie używam to po jakimś czasie się wyłącza.
<TheNumb> brb
<Mussious> Dobry
<Mussious> Jak się zwie ten open sourcowy heroes3?
<TheNumb> Mussious: 0 a.d?
<TheNumb> A nie, to nie to.
<Admc> Mussious, chyba nie ma
<Admc> z tego po pamiętam jest Free Heroes 2
<Mussious> jest, pamiętam
<Admc> ale 3 nie ma
<Mussious> gdzieś na IRCu ktoś kiedyś gadał o trójce
<Mussious> screeny nawet widziałem, więc jestem pewien, że to 3
<Mussious> chyba mam, openHoMM
<witkol> siemanko wszystkim :))
<Mussious> cześć
<witkol> kto mi podpowie jak sprawdzić jaki dana partycja posiada UIID
<Mussious> to chyba jednak nie to, jakoś mało o tym projekcie jest
<Mussious> witkol: właściwości partycji bodajże
<Diabelko> witkol: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<jacekowski> blkid
<witkol> o jakim projekcie ??
<jacekowski> pffffffffffffffff
<jacekowski> blkid jest od tego
<Diabelko> jak ktoś ma
<witkol> to jest polecenie ???
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> blkid
<witkol> jacekowski,  dzięki o to mi chodziło :)
<sysek> :o
<Diabelko> jacekowski: moja pomoc została zlekceważona z uwagi na jej długość :(
<Mussious> MAM! To jest VCMI http://forum.vcmi.eu/portal.php
<witkol> po zainstalowaniu ubuntu w debianie mi jednej partycji niewidzi niewiem czemu pokazuje że uiid mu niepasuje a parycji nie formatowałem
<jacekowski> witkol: to nie jest uiid
<jacekowski> witkol: tylko uuid
<witkol> jacekowski,  :)  no fakt
<witkol> kurde ale mam zwałę numer uuid jest taki sam jak w fstabie teraz ju ż niewiem o co mu chodzi
<witkol> Diabelko, dzięki Twoje też teraz sprawdziłem :))
<Diabelko> Ha, a jednak
<Diabelko> Długość tak nie odstrasza
<witkol> Diabelko,  he he no zależy niektórych odstrasza he he ;))
<witkol> a zwłaszcza kobiety he he ;))
<witkol> :))
<witkol> ale tak poważnie kto mi podpowie o co może chodzić że debian przy starcie się do jednej partycji czepia i jej nie montuje mimo że jest uuid dobry i system plików też
<jacekowski> initrd
<jacekowski> pewnie
<jacekowski> albo cos
<TheNumb> witkol: bo to debian?
<witkol> nie nie już startuje system i w czasie sprawdzania pokazuje że jest jakiś błąd i albo mogę jako root się logować abo CRTL-D i dalej i chodzi normalnie tylko tej jednej partycji nie montuje
<witkol> TheNumb,  tak debian
<TheNumb> witkol: jak już się wkurzysz, to postaw coś innego niż debiana ;-)
<fi9o> witkol: Nie sluchaj.
<fi9o> Sprawdz dlaczego ten blad jest. Masz jakis komunikat?
<witkol> TheNumb,  he he nie spoko ubię zagadki i mimo to mi się podoba niedawno go zainstalowałem
<fi9o> Pewnie namieszane cos w fstab
<witkol> fi9o,  no właśnie wszystko jest jak należy
<witkol> robiłem recznie sprawdzanie dysku i dalej dziwnie się czepia
<fi9o> Jesliby bylo jak nalezy to by nie bylo errora.
<witkol> fi9o, teoretycznie tak ale jak uuid jest oki i system pików też to co jeszcze ??
<fi9o> Ten blad cos Ci mowi?
<fi9o> Jaka jest jego tresc?
<witkol> musiałbym się przeresetować spisać i powiedzieć. ogólnie że  fsck niemoże sprawdzić systemu plików
<fi9o> Wiec musiales cos jebnac sie w fstab/brak odpowiedniego programu dla systemu plikow
<fi9o> np
<fi9o> e2fsprogs
<fi9o> czy cos
<witkol> fstab jest dobry chyba że wartości zaiast default wstawić mu do zapisu odczytu ale przed instalacją ubuntu było oki a nie robiłęm nic z tą partycją
<witkol> to jest ext4 jak wszystkie inne zresztą innych niemam
<witkol> fi9o, coś Ci przychodzi na myśl o co może chodzić ??
<fi9o> Niestety nic.
<witkol> dobra robię reset i zobaczę jeszcze raz dokładnie zaraz wracam :))
<tomash> Witam, mam problem z Zenity, pomoże ktoś?
<fi9o> zniety --help man zenity
<fi9o> I po problemie.
<fi9o> No chyba, ze ktos wie wiecej ode mnie ;p
<wlosio> o ;P
<wlosio> witam :)
<tomash> bo odpaliłem skrypt, zbudowany na zenity i za chiny nie da się go zamknąć. Tzn. zamknąć się da, ale odpala ponownie
<tomash> i to trochę irytujące
<tomash> próbowałem już z killall, w managerze procesów się bawiłem i nic
<wlosio> zmień mu prawa...
<wlosio> by się nie odpalał
<tomash> -.- najprostsze pomysły są najgenialniejsze :D
<tomash> dzięki bardzo
<tomash> uhuhu, nic z tego
<tomash> nadal sobie kpi
<wlosio> a to żartowniś :P
<tomash> zdecydowanie, czarny humor :
<tomash> ze skryptu mi sie wirus zrobił ;)
<wlosio> a poprostu skadować go sie nie da?
<wlosio> skasować :P
<wlosio> albo zmienić mu kod... :P
<TheNumb> tomash: reboot? ;x
<TheNumb> tomash: po windziarsku.
<tomash> spróbuję za chwilę, jak sie nie uda
<wlosio> CTRL+F1..... nie da sie?
<tomash> tyle że jeśli chodzi o kod, to ja w ogóle się na zenity nie znam
<witkol> fi9o, jeżeli chcesz to Ci mogę wysłać loga z fsck może coś Ci podpowie ??
<TheNumb> tomash: xkill! x)
<tomash> po prostu ściągnąłem skrypt, onlitor, może ktoś kojarzy?
<TheNumb> tomash: ten do pleja?
<wlosio> aaa ludki ... Debian sam sobie ściąga jajka jak w Ubu?
<TheNumb> wlosio: ubu sobie nie ściąga jajek. Chyba, że ma protezę.
<tomash> shit, nieśmiertelny, skasowałem i tak działa.
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-3K6g69lh0
<tomash> TheNumb: tak, ten to playa, chciałem podejrzeć smsy
<wlosio> TheNumb: Aj! waj! , miałem namyśli to co w grubie jest podczas bootowania :P ( 2-xx-x-generic) ble ble.....
<tomash> TheNumb: no i odczytałem, ale mam problem z zamknięciem
<tomash> dobra, reboot, może to coś da
<TheNumb> wlosio: pewnie, że ściąga, ale nie tak często jak w bubuntu.
<wlosio> aaaha... :P, pobawie się Gentoo xD mówią że fajny xD
<wlosio> I jak walka z tym żartownisiem?
<TheNumb> wlosio: have fun.
<gtriderxc> lubicie zasyfione strony?
<gtriderxc> ktoś się znajomym włamał i zrobił na serwerze jesien sredniowiecza
<wlosio> TheNumb: co nie tak z Gentoo? :P
<gtriderxc> gdybym miał Widowsa, już by było po systemie
<TheNumb> wlosio: time is money
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: ja mam windowsa, nawet aktualnie odpalonego!
<TheNumb> gimme! :D
<gtriderxc> chcesz adresik?
<gtriderxc> www.firanki24.pl
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: tak
<witkol> Log of fsck -C -R -A -a
<witkol> Tue Mar 29 21:28:23 2011
<witkol> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<witkol> kto mi podpowie coś ????
<wlosio> TheNumb:Czemu piszesz w taki sposób? :P..., co masz namyśli z 'Czas to Pieniądz' w stosunku do Gentoo
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: meh, antywirus od razu zblokował :(
<gtriderxc> Windows Security has found  critical process activity  on your  system
<gtriderxc>  and will perform fast scan of system  files
<TheNumb> wlosio: długa kompilacja - dużo prądu
<gtriderxc> na LINUKSIE:))
<gtriderxc> wierzysz w antywirusy?
<wlosio> hhym
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: jasne =D
<gtriderxc> ok:)
<Wizard> gtriderxc: co mi tu jakieś gówno wklejasz
<Wizard> a ja to klikłem
<gtriderxc> a wiesz ze z nimi jak z prezerwatywą
<gtriderxc> ee
<gtriderxc> przeciez pisałem
<gtriderxc> ostrzegałem
<witkol> Wizard,  he he i co żyje jeszcz Twój system ??
<TheNumb> http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/report.html?id=ea0a8496a3bf627be5ff3d22043d668ec106b5bc27ab7ff551c9b37ff486c707-1301427787
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4elgxt8> (at www.virustotal.com)
<wlosio> yhym... czyli Gent to strata czasu... aa to może Susełek ... :P
<Wizard> witkol: żyje
<Wizard> ale muszę go przeinstalować
<Wizard> bo kiedyś wywaliłem przypadkiem QTKit i się to źle skończyło
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: odpaliłem i nic się nie dzieje ;x
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: liczyłem na to, że pierdzielnie :(
<TheNumb> Tak, to bym zaczął funtoo stawiać. Zawiodłem się.
<gtriderxc> co to funtoo
<gtriderxc> ?
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: odmiana gentoo
<TheNumb> gnight
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$ /etc/init.d/lighttpd
<wlosio> chown: zmiana właściciela `/var/run/lighttpd': Operacja niedozwolona
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$
<wlosio>    Kurde....
<wlosio> z/w
<witkol> Wizard, myślałem że teraz się załatwiłeś tym czymś co ześ kliknął sobie  ;))
<Wizard> witkol: nie
<Wizard> kiedyś
<witkol> spadam na moment sprawdzić co teraz system zrobi po mojej interwencji he he :))
<Wizard> jak qt chciałem wyrzucić i się okazało, że nie ma deinstalatora :)
<witkol> Wizard, :))
<Wizard> wlosio: $ na końcu sugeruje, że nie jesteś rootem ;)
<wlosio> skapłem sie... zmęczony po robocie jestem ;p
<wlosio> zmieniałem ścieżkę z /var/www na /home/wlosio/public_html/
<wlosio> czy jakos tak
<wlosio> i listing z 80 na 81
<wlosio> i teraz myśle i się zastanawiam dlaczego mam ' 403 - Forbidden ' po wpisaniu 'localhost:81'
<wlosio> kurde , dziwne .. jak dam na /var/www jest ok ,a jak na ~/public_html to nie xD
<Dreadlish> wlosio: chmod +x /home/wlosio
<Dreadlish> chmod +rx /home/wlosio/public_html
<Dreadlish> i od razu wszystko działa
<wlosio> +rx? , co robi +r? , bo +x to wiem
<Dreadlish> r - read
<Dreadlish> x - execute
<Dreadlish> przy folderze x - dostęp do tego co jest w środku
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie można przeczytać katalogu
<Dreadlish> ale to co jest w nim tak
<wlosio> 403 - Forbidden... dupa dupa i... dupa
<Dreadlish> to zresztartuj apacha
<Dreadlish> i włącz sobie userdira
<Dreadlish> i go skonfiguruj
<wlosio> używam lighttpd
<Dreadlish> a działa ci w ogóle php?
<wlosio> działa działa
<Dreadlish> na pewno? :D
<wlosio> a a btwe. katalog jest pusty, wiec powinien zadziałać Listing
<Dreadlish> nie musi
<Wizard> :)
<wlosio> czekaj
<Dreadlish> u mnie nie działa
<Dreadlish> poprostu wywala 404 Not FOund
<wlosio> kurde.. masz chopie racje.. to moze php szwankować
<Dreadlish> u mnie działa ładnie
<Dreadlish> tylko apgrejda musze walnąć
<wlosio> do servermodukles dopisywało się chyba php-cgi , ja dobrze pamiętam
<wlosio> server.modules
<Dreadlish> php-cgi?
<Dreadlish> to sie dopisywało zupełnie co innego :D
<Dreadlish> na wiki archa masz
<wlosio> kurde . aj waj! , no.. php5 zainstalowane jest ( w synapticu widze)
<kklimonda> musisz włączyć php dla ~/public_html
<wlosio> php5-cgdi
<wlosio> cgi i zwykłę
<kklimonda> ogólnie warto czytać dokumentację paczek w /usr/share/doc/
<wlosio> no to już wyższa szkołą jazdy :D
<kklimonda> często ciekawe rzeczy tam piszą
<wlosio> ale pewnie nie po polskiemu  :P
<kklimonda> wlosio: no nie - ale bez znajomości Angielskiego to dzisiaj trudno coś bardziej zaawansowanego z komputerem zrobić.
<kklimonda> wlosio: zawsze pozostaje google translate
<wlosio> nie no ,, znam angielski na poziomi rozumowania :P
<wlosio> już chyba nawet mam P
<wlosio> Edit  : 10-fastcgi.conf
<Dreadlish> mój lighttpd.conf wygląda tak: http://pastebin.com/QWhGrKPH
<Dreadlish> mało i działa
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Wizard> może mi ktoś wyjaśnić czemu netbeans zżera 100%cpu po wstanięciu i nie przestaje?
<Wizard> mało mnie to bawi
<Dreadlish> bo to netbeans
<Dreadlish> vim lepszy
<Psotnick> miałem to pisać ;D
<Psotnick> albo geany jak chcesz coś z GUI
<Dreadlish> albo gvim :D
<Wizard> ta, jasne
<Psotnick> gvim to nie do końca to co geany, ale co tam ;D
<Wizard> i vim mi będzie umle generował na podstawie kodu i generował testy jednostkowe
<Dreadlish> ni
<Dreadlish> rozleniwił się człowiek
<Wizard> będzie również umiał podłączyć się po jpda do jbossa
<Dreadlish> i zżera mu 100% procka ;d
<Wizard> Dreadlish: nie, czas to pieniądz
<Wizard> już przestał
<Wizard> :)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to jedź na tych fasolkach
<Wizard> znaczy ja rozumiem tych, co mówią vim albo geany
<Wizard> rozumiem, bo nigdy nie programowali w pracy pewnie
<Dreadlish> ja jak kodze to kodze
<Dreadlish> mam czas na to
<Dreadlish> wiem co gdzie jest
<Dreadlish> nikt mi nie miesza
<Wizard> kklimonda: ping
<wlosio> woohoo! działa!!!
<wlosio> Bądzi i ty bochaterem swego serwera D
<wlosio> bohaterem*
<wlosio> zresztą...
<wlosio> ;]
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> ja byłem wczoraj, ratowałem jbossy
<kklimonda> wlosio: co tam?
<kklimonda> argh
<Wizard> kklimonda: to ja pytałem
<kklimonda> głupie dopełnianie
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> głupie, ale wygodne
<kklimonda> Wizard: wiem, Quassel ma dopełnianie z pupy
<kklimonda> zamiast w kolejności alfabetycznej, to w kolejności użycia
<wlosio> kklimonda: a nic :)... nowe lighttpd mnie wk****a :D
<Wizard> (use irssi, solved, next)
<kklimonda> muszę zmienić klienta
<Enlik> telnetem!
<Dreadlish> kij ni telnetem
<Wizard> kklimonda: może ty znasz jakiś program, co emuluje program managera z windows 3? :>
<wlosio> o.O.... coś źle się ściągło chyba :D
<Dreadlish> przekaźnikiem
<Wizard> pod x11
<kklimonda> Wizard: nope
<Wizard> i błagam, tylko nie xfm albo jakieś jego przeróbki
<Wizard> ehh
<kklimonda> Wizard: btw vim się nadaje do programowania - ale zależy w czym piszesz.
<kklimonda> Javy czy C# to w tym nie okiełznasz ;)
<Wizard> no ja wiem, że się nadaje, bo go używam codziennie w robocie
<Wizard> ale do javy to średnio
<Wizard> ale do skryptów perl/sh/csh - jak najbardziej
<kklimonda> Wizard: do Javy to się nic nie nadaje
<Wizard> :)
<kklimonda> ale pomijając moje opinie o Javie
<Wizard> kklimonda: póki mi na chleb daje, to jest dobra
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> to faktycznie Javy czy C# nie da się bez pełnoprawnego IDE używać
<kklimonda> ale Java i C# to nie są jedyne języki z którymi można pracować.
<kklimonda> na szczęści
<kklimonda> e
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> no tak, c i gtk są
<kklimonda> też - ale można powoli znaleść pracę z Pythonem, Ruby w PL też.
<Wizard> mam znajomego w moskwie, co w ruby robi
<Wizard> znaczy ruby/rails
<Wizard> i od czasu do czasu python/django
<Wizard> zarabia kupę forsy
<Wizard> zainteresowany? :>
<kklimonda> ja? zawsze
<Wizard> tam tylko czasem metro wysadzają jakieś burasy
<kklimonda> ale trochę ciężko do Moskwy się przeprowadzić
<Wizard> no, drogo
<kklimonda> i Rosyjskiego nie lubię
<Wizard> i zmieszkaniami problem
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> no cóż
<Wizard> a ja nie lubię windowsa
<kklimonda> nie no - ale głupio przeprowadzić się gdzieś gdzie nie można się dogadać z miejscowymi.
<Wizard> a straszy mnie na każdym kroku
<Wizard> kklimonda: ruski jest prosty do nauczenia ze słuchu
<Wizard> 3 miesiące i byś говорил!
<kklimonda> Wizard: nie trawię i tak - pozatym znam dobrze Angielski, gdybym miał się teraz czegoś uczyć to pewnie jakiegoś mandaryńskiego.
<Psotnick> Swahili się naucz :D
<kklimonda> Psotnick: ale po co mi jakiś afrykański? Mandaryński by się przydał, jeżeli obecne trendy się utrzymają ;)
<Psotnick> będziesz w Kenii nawracać serwery
<GronX> polećcie jakiś program coś jak iotop ale żeby pokazywało ile neta jaki proces używa
<Wizard> Psotnick: i dostawać kulkę w łeb
<Wizard> GronX: polecamy
<kklimonda> Psotnick: sądze, że by mi styknął angielski.
<Psotnick> od serwera?
<Wizard> GronX: nettop (byćmoże)
<kklimonda> tam gdzie są komputery, to są ludzie mówiący w normalnym języku.
<Wizard> kklimonda: niestety nie :(
<kklimonda> a przecież bym po bezdrożach nie łaził, bo by mnie zaraz pozbawili głowy ;)
<Wizard> wszyscy tylko angielski i angielski
<Psotnick> kklimonda: Hakuna matata ;D
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> Wizard: lingua franca tej epoki.
<Wizard> to akurat naprawde jest w ki-swahili
<GronX> Wizard nie ma takiego pakietu
<kklimonda> Wizard: serio nie znasz?
<Wizard> kklimonda: czego? angielskiego?
<kklimonda> nom
<Psotnick> Wizard: wiem, a cierpliwość jest saburi, a dobrze jest mzuri ;D
<Wizard> to bym żwir żarł z dżdżownicami
<Psotnick> tyle z głowy wiem ;D
<Wizard> kklimonda: nauczylem się płynnie gadać w akademiku
<Wizard> jak trza się było z inastrańcami dogadać
<kklimonda> Wizard: no to chyba dobrze, że wszyscy tylko angielski i angielski?
<Wizard> kklimonda: nie, wolałbym jakiś nie-germański język
<Wizard> najlepiej słowiański
<kklimonda> Wizard: no ale skoro go znasz dobrze, to lepiej, że jest on a nie jakiś, jakiego nie znasz ;)
<Wizard> no może i masz rację
<Wizard> ale nie znam angielskiego perfecyjnie, a mój akcent jest nadal daleki od ideału
<Psotnick> Wizard: płynnie w akademiku? to znaczy pod wpływem ;D
<kklimonda> ale to piękno Angielskiego - mało kto ma idealny akcent, mało kto zna go perfekcyjnie, a nie ma problemu się dogadać.
<Wizard> Psotnick: też
<GronX> coś jak iotop ale do neta jest mi potrzebne znacie może coś takiego?
<Psotnick> GronX: ntop?
<kklimonda> a większość akceptuje to, że nie mówisz płynnie bo zna takich jak ty przynajmniej tuzin
<Wizard> kklimonda: a gadałeś z franzuzami?
<kklimonda> Wizard: gadałem
<wlosio> łe.. skasować całe lighttpd musze i całę php wraz z sqlem .. wszystkie sie spier... :)
<Psotnick> GronX: jak jesteś na Debianie to nie instaluj, bo paczka jest zwalona
<GronX> Psotnick dzięki
<Psotnick> chyba, że naprawili
<Wizard> kklimonda: :)
<Wizard> o, właśnie dostałem maila od jednego
<Admc> No, nareszcie yaaic mi działa
<Wizard> ale to z listy mailingowej, to się nie liczy
<GronX> Psotnick na ubuntu tez chyba jest zwalona
<Psotnick> no cóż poradzę
<Wizard> zaraz, kklimonda, przecież quassel jest z qt/gtk!
<Psotnick> skompiluj
<kklimonda> Wizard: no jest z qt - wygląda okropnie
<Admc> Już myślałem że aktualizacja coś zrypała
<kklimonda> nie sprawdza pisowni
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> ale testuję i tak
<Wizard> nawet ksirc na kde3 sprawdzał
<Wizard> i na kde2 chyba też
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> quassel odpada, smuxi też
<kklimonda> zostanę przy Xchat pewnie
<Wizard> irssi!
<kklimonda> chcę graficznego klienta
<Wizard> jest graficzny, chcesz screenshot?
<kklimonda> Wizard: no ale jak już mam używać czegoś graficznego, to użyję czegoś co jest graficzne :)
<Wizard> :S
<kklimonda> irssi miało kiedyś wersję Gtk+
<kklimonda> nie wiem nawet czy dalej to rozwijają
<kklimonda> weechat też miał wersję gtk+
<kklimonda> też nie wiem czy jest
<Wizard> irssi było kiedyś nawet na windows
<witkol> podpowie mi ktoś jak dodać po instalacji ubuntu w debianie ubuntu do gruba weszem na debiana dałem grub-setup -f i wywaiło mi ubuntu zosta sam debian :(
<Psotnick> grub-update?
<kklimonda> kto wie czy Debianowy grub potrafi inne systemy wykrywać
<Wizard> potrafi, ubuntu używa tych samych osdetectów itd
<Wizard> ale nie wiem jak jest z linuksami
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> ja mam przeważnie jeden sytem/komputer
<witkol> Psotnick,  niema tego wąśnie w debianie
<witkol> :((
<Psotnick> musisz mieś Grub2 do tego
<Psotnick> jak masz starszy to musisz dopisać
<witkol> kiedyś się ręcznie klepało w konsoli i byo dobrze wolaem lilo
<witkol> będę kombinował
<Psotnick> możesz zainstalować lil
<Psotnick> s/lil/lilo/
<witkol> i tak mi się przyda obsługa grub :) juz sciągam myślaem że to jest 2 niesprawdziłem wersji
<Wizard> hmm, lilo dobra rzecz
<Wizard> w sumie slackware chyba nadal tego używa
<Wizard> bo działa
<witkol> Wizard, i dobrze zrobili he he na slackim wklepiesz w plik co chcesz dajesz lilo i dziękuję a tu nawet ręcznię niepowinno się nic robić
<witkol> Psotnick, jak się grub2 wywołuje grub2 ??? czy normwlnie bo dalej niemam update :((
<Psotnick> nie pamiętam, ale najpierw wypadałoby go zainstalować
<witkol> no już apt-get instal zrobiłem i jest
<witkol> :)
<Psotnick> albo możesz się chrootować na Ubu i stamtąd zainstalować
<witkol> włąśnie bym chciał żeby ten debianowy mi ruszał systemy chyba że się nie da to niebędę miał wyjścia
<Psotnick> do się tak, ale nie potrafię wytłumaczyć bez Debiana
<Psotnick> ja spadam
<Psotnick> na razie
<witkol> niewiem czemu niemam update się przeresetuję może coś załapie po resecie choć wątpię
<Wizard> witkol: slack ciągle istnieje
<Wizard> więc jedziesz ;P
<witkol> Wizard, wiem wiem niedawno wróciłem do branży he he nadrabiam zaległości się bardzo dużo zmnieniło prze e lata debiania sobie przypomnę i wchodzę na slacka :))
<Jakis-yiffny> Znacie jakieś wady morph osa?
<Jakis-yiffny> Bo toczę wojenkę linux vs. morph os
<jacekowski> morph os jest stabilniejszy
<jacekowski> i dziala
<jacekowski> przez co nie ma z czym sie bawic ani naprawiac
<Jakis-yiffny> Ale mało kto tego używa
<jacekowski> linuxa tez malo kto uzywa
<witkol> jacekowski, co to morph ???
<jacekowski> witkol: system operacyjny
<Jakis-yiffny> Jeszcze mniej popularny niż linux
<witkol> inny linuks
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> chodzi na amidze i na efice
<witkol> ale coś z unixa ??
<jacekowski> i paru innych
<witkol> a he he to chyba nie damnie
<jacekowski> nie
<witkol> niedawno się pozbyłem amigi miałem dwie
<Jakis-yiffny> Szkoda, że amigi już nie ma
<Jakis-yiffny> Była by konkurencja dla pc
<wmp> cześć
<wmp> sshd[25544]: fatal: setresuid 1013: Resource temporarily unavailable
<wmp> dwóch userów tak ma
<wmp> reszta nie
<wmp> nie przekoczyli limitu procesów
<wmp> jakieś pomysły?
<witkol> ktoś mi popowie jak lilo zmusić żeby się uruchamiało ???? cały skrypt trzeba pisać ????????
<wmp> lilo jest stare i nie jare
<witkol> wmp to mi powiedz jak zrobić na debianie żeby grub widział ubuntu też żebym miał wybór
<witkol> ;)
<wmp> jaki grub?
<witkol> grub2
<wmp> ło matko
<witkol> :)
<wmp> grub-mkconfig
<witkol> wmp no dobra zobaczymy czy się coś  wogóle urucomi :)) zaraz wracam
<witkol> mam nadzieję
<witkol> wmp, niestety dalej tylko debian się mi pokazuje
<witkol> :((
<Pitek> witkol: a os-prober masz ?
<witkol> tak wyświetlił mi właśnie ubuntu
<witkol> i jeszcze raz go poszczuć grub-mkconfig
<firemark> debian cię zniewoli : d
<Pitek> haha xD
<firemark> ~23:07:21~  Jakis-yiffny : Szkoda, że amigi już nie ma
<firemark> Admc: ↑ jakto nie?
<firemark> Admc: jest tylko produktem niszowym
<Admc> Ale chyba już nie produkują
<firemark> Admc: chyba dalej produkuję, ale nie na procesorze m96k : d
<firemark> Admc: na power pc chyba.
<Pitek> taa. only power pc
<witkol> i dalej kupa aaaaaaaaaaa aż w caym boku zaraz będzie smierdzieć ha hah ha
<witkol> Pitek, wywołać os-prober i grub-mkconfig po tym czy jakieś parametry trzeba podać??????
<witkol> partycję z ubuntu mam zamontowaną oczywiście
<Pitek> witkol: a dałeś update-grub2 ?
<Pitek> po instalacji os-prober
<witkol> .... właśnie daję
<Pitek> hah
<witkol> no niby poszło zobaczę co wyszło
<Pitek> powinno być git
<witkol> Pitek,  żebyś był bliżej bym Ci piwo postawił działa jak trzeba
<Pitek> heh
<witkol> ostatnie moje pytanie męczące czy komuś się zwiesza komp jak już się pokaże ubuntu tło pulpitu ?? czy tylko ja mam takiego pecha
<Pitek> tzn. zawiesz i stoi ? czy ma zmułę, ale po jakimś czasie idzie dalej ?
<witkol> Pitek,  nie stoi jak drut he he nie idzie raz czekałem chyba z 20 parę minut i co Ty zapomniej
<witkol> musze go wyłączyć i włączyć jeszcze raz i jest oki
<Pitek> hm, nie wiem, nie mam ubuntu
<witkol> a co masz ciekawego ???
<Pitek> Debian sid
<witkol> tylko niemów że winzgroze
<Pitek> btw. przepatrz logi
<Pitek> no co Ty, jaką wingorze xD
<witkol> Pitek,  ja mam też debiana ale chcę i mnieć ubuntu z debianem zaczynam ale mi się podaba
<witkol> debi mi się wógole szybciej uruchamia jakoś lepiej to chodzi niż ubu 10.4 i 10.10 ale nie jak 9.10 to ubu jest leprzy :))
<witkol> lepszy*
<Pitek> kwestia optymalizacji
<Pitek> aj, znowu repo sida się wywaliło...wrr
<witkol> w ubuntu jest chyba na mój sprzęt za dużo nawalone w 10 bo z 9.10 niemiałem żadnych problemów mimo że mieem dysk z bedami
<witkol> co to jest sida ??
<wmp> wersja debiana
<konraddo> hi
<Pitek> Sid
<witkol> ja mam 6.0.0.1 czy jakoś tak niewiem która to jest z nazwy
<wmp> cat /etc/debian-version
<Pitek> to masz stable
<Pitek> wmp: a nie czasem cat /etc/debian_version ?
<wmp> mozec
<wmp> z pamieci pisze
<Pitek> :)
<witkol> no właśie ;)) mam 6.0.1
<witkol> czyli raczej nie stable
<Pitek> stable
<witkol> ale narazie chodzi no drugi dzień ale trochę go wymęczyłem he he i sie trzyma
<witkol> to jakie wersje nieparzyste są tetowe ??
<witkol> testowe*
<Pitek> 6.0.1 = Squeeze
<witkol> hmmmm ???
<Pitek> testing = Wheezy
<Pitek> unstable = Sid
<witkol> he he czyli popolsku to jak to b ędzie ?? :))
<wmp> ?
<Pitek> tak, jak napisałem :)
<witkol> :)
<witkol> Pitek,  masz może zainstalowanego skeypa ??
<Pitek> niet
<witkol> niedobrze he he bo ja bym chciał mnieć ;))
<witkol> może wiesz jak to zrobić sciągałem już ale błedy mi wywaliło
<Pitek> masz x86 ?
<witkol> nie normalnie niewierzę przechwaliłem debiana iceweasy mi się zawiesił niewyrobię dzisiaj jak nie urok to ............
<witkol> gnome
<witkol> chyba
<witkol> :)
<witkol> tak gnome
<Pitek> witkol: dodaj sobie repo deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Pitek> dalej już chyba wiadomo ? :) aptitude update i aptitude install skype
<witkol> a no widzisz niewiadomo nie apt-get tylko aptitude ??
<Pitek> tzn. na stable polecane jest używanie aptitude, ale to juz według własnego uznania
<Pitek> najlepiej nie mieszać, jak już używałeś apt-get, to używaj dalej
<witkol> czyli można tego i tego takie same wyniki dają tak znaczy się do tego samego słóżą
<witkol> tylko  gruba instalowałem a to coś by się mogło namieszać w systemnie jak raz tego raz tego bym urzywał
<Pitek> czasem może się namieszać, pogoogluj, mnóstwo jest o tym na necie
<Pitek> czasem może się namieszać, pogoogluj, mnóstwo jest o tym na necie
<witkol> oki idzie skype :) ja mam niewielkie wymagania narazie he he tylko filmy gg skeyp no i żeby się system zachowywał jak trzeba nic więcej zmnienię sprżęt będzie miał więcej do roboty na tym nie próbuję
<witkol> :))
<witkol> a google chrome można też pewnie zainstaować co
<witkol> dobra dzięki Pitek za pomoc spadam spać jutro cięzki dzień
<Pitek> nie ma sprawy, 3m się
<wmp> chromium-browser
<Pitek> z tym, że w stable chromium jest mega stare
<Pitek> bodajże wersja 6.x
<wmp> atam
<wmp> 10.0
<wmp> ja mam
<Pitek> z sida :)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-30
<lisu> powitac
 * PoKrAk vita
 * lisu mysli jak rozwiazac problem kont mobilnych
<witkol> siemanko :))
<witkol> powie mi ktoś która wersja 10.04 czy 10.10 lepsza na lapciaka ????
<lisu> imho 10.10, ale sam wypróbuj
<witkol> no własnie zgłupiałem miałem obie i jedne w wersji notebook ale ona mi sie bardzo niepodoba a z tamtych jedna wieszaa niepamietam która a juz bym chciał zainstalowac i zapomiec :))
<banex> \o
<lisu> daruj sobie wersje netbooka - dno (imno)
<PoKrAk> i polski remiks
<lisu> dokladnie, polski remiks tez nie jest idealny, najlepiej dziala ubuntu desktop, bez remixów, najbardziej dopracowane (jesli mozna tak powiedzec)
<PoKrAk> a najlepiej debiana zainstalowac
<lisu> PoKrAk: a tam debian, bsd! x)
<univac_> pierw opanujcie ubuntu moze :)
<PoKrAk> testowałes nową wersje ?
<PoKrAk> co tu do ogarniania
<PoKrAk> z wersji na wersje coraz gorzej ")
<lisu> hehe, ogarniac to mozna windowsa x)
<univac_> jak dziala linux ;p
<PoKrAk> wlasnie lapka robie z niebieskim ekranem
<PoKrAk> okazało sie ze wjebało partycje z systemem
<PoKrAk> nieznana partycja
<lisu> e? a co BSOD?
<PoKrAk> :)
<univac_> po dluzszej przerwie zainstalowalem ubuntu i jednak wole bardziej prostzsze dystrybucje
<lisu> univac_: gentoo?
<univac_> np
<PoKrAk> debian i poinstalować to co potrzeba
<univac_> tylko nie wiem czy gentoo jeszce zyje :)
<lisu> podobno, ale pomysl nad slackiem, ciekawy
<lisu> ja uzywam ubuntu dlatego, ze po zainstalowaniu mam wszystkie stery, wszystko smiga! w innych distro tak fajnie nie bylo
<univac_> to chyba maly problem, jak sie ma swoj config do jadra
<lisu> swego czasu przekopalem sie przez wszystkie chyba dystrybucje i na kazdej mialem problem, ubuntu i debian jako jedyne poszły bez zająknięcia na standardowym jaju
<witkol> PoKrAk, debian tez u mnie gosci na dysku ale na wszelki wypadek chce miec ubuntu teraz w domu jestem mogę wszystkie aktualizacje i programy posciagac w robocie nie zawsze mamy neta w delegacji
<lisu> univac_: leniwy jestem, wolalem przetestowac distra niz skompilowac 50 razy jajo
<PoKrAk> na wszelki wypadek porzadnie skonfiguruj debiana  to wystarczy
<PoKrAk> a jak chcesz swieze pakiety to sida zainstaluj
<lisu> witkol: debian tylko 50 płyt, zabiersz ze soba i masz wszystko
<PoKrAk> zawsze sie znajdzie frajer z niezabezpieczona wifi
<witkol> lisu, he he mam hak w aucie ale przyczepki juz nie hehe ;)
<lisu> joke ;)
<witkol> PoKrAk, no nato zawsze licze ale nieraz na wsi gdzies mieszkamy i kupa jest
<lisu> witkol: na wsi jeszcze latwiej, tam czesto, gesto wifi isp leci
<PoKrAk> witkol, ale ciagle nie qmam czym ddobrze postawiony debian bedzie gorszy od bylejak ubu?
<witkol> lisu, ja mam czesto pecha i niema nic a aircracka nierozgryzłem do konca ;)
<lisu> PoKrAk: w niczym nie bedzie gorszy, bo to prawie to samo
<PoKrAk> lisu prawie robi wielka roznice a ubu ma mnostwo smieci
<witkol> PoKrAk, sadze ze debian jest bardziej stabilny jest mi śmiga bardzo ładnie jestem zadowolony że go zainstalowałem jeszcze slacka sobie postawię
<witkol> PoKrAk, tak jest tu się zgodzę z Tobą :)
<lisu> poradźcie, jak rozwiązac mobilne konta / profile ?
<lisu> mam koncepcje, ale ... zw obowiazki
<Wizard> mobilne konta?
<PoKrAk> lisu jest jedno proste rozwiazanie
<PoKrAk> windows server
<lisu> PoKrAk: domena + serwer windows + drugi serwer? testowałem.... ch*nia jeśli chodzi o to, ze jak padnie to mam dupe zbitą bo dostępu do kont mobilnych nie mam
<PoKrAk> lisu wbij sie do mnie na tlena
<lisu> e?
<PoKrAk> albo na gadu
<lisu> nie mam
<PoKrAk> moje gadu na stronie
<lisu> znaczy mam, ale klienta nie mam zainstalowanego
<PoKrAk> niemoże byc
<lisu> a po co mi klient gg?
<PoKrAk> po to by rozmawiac z ziomalami :)
<witkol> PoKrAk, co masz za stronke ??
<shpaq> mornin'
<witkol> PoKrAk, wiesz może co zainstalować do iceweasel żeby filmy z youtuba zgrywać ??
<mati75> witkol: tak samo jak do ff
<gtriderxc> odpalał ktoś kiedyś Tora?
<lisu> gtriderxc: a czytales, ze wszystkie info z tora podobno lecą do fbi (albo nsa) nie pamietam
<gtriderxc> nie:)
<witkol> to co to jest te Tora ze tam to idzie ??
<gtriderxc> to jeszcze pogoogluje
<DarkWolf448> Warto rozmawiać :D
<DarkWolf448> ...
<foreste> jak zabic proces uspiony na dysku ?
<jacekowski> to jest zombie
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> on nie jest uspiony
<foreste> w monitorze systemu
<foreste> kde4
<jacekowski> to jest zombie
<foreste> w kolumnie
<foreste> cpu
<jacekowski> ta, bo to zombie
<foreste> ;)
<foreste> ,w starym kde3
<foreste> pisalo zoombi :P
<wlosio> siema d
<foreste> pozbylem sie procesu zombi :P
<wlosio> łoł
<foreste> zrobiles ten dysk ? :>
<foreste> wlosio:
<foreste> xd
<wlosio> dawno ;]
<wlosio> ten kod PHP-Fusion 7 jest coś zjechany
<wlosio> nie poprawnei wszystko mi wyświetla...
<wlosio> Kurde, jakiś wredny amin na tym polski suporcie php fusion.... od razu posty kasuje , pewnie laska mu nie dała ... xD
<bastetmilo> wlosio: pewnie nie umiesz postów pisać
<wlosio> bastetmilo: Umiem :)
<bastetmilo> wlosio: taa, jasne.
<bastetmilo> jakbyś umiał, to by Ci postów nie kasowali
<wlosio> to wytłumacz mi dlaczego na przemo.org.pl nie kasują mi? ;]
<wlosio> znaczy bez .pl
<foreste> wlosio:
<foreste> pieka ?
<wlosio> na początku tylko kilka trafiło do kosza,a tak to jest ok ;)
<wlosio> taa Pieka... jedyne forum na którym znikają posty :P
<wlosio> jakiś nie ogarnięty ten Pieka...
<wlosio> największa zabawa jest jak odsyła do działów , które nie istnieją ;D
<foreste> xd
<wlosio> ;P
<wlosio> pewnie go matka wałkiem tłukła ..... mniejsza
<Diabelko> wlosio: jakież to dojrzałe podejście
<GronX> witam system mi coś pobiera i wysyła potrzebuję dobry program coś jak iotop tylko że do neta (nie piszcie tylko że to apt :P )
<PoKrAk> wireshark etherape
<GronX> <PoKrAk> thx
<lisu> ether... to stara nazwa wiresharka
<PoKrAk> mozliwe to mi sie przypomniało na szybko
<GronX> PoKrAk nie wykrywa mi on interfejsów sieciowych
<PoKrAk> a to juz nie wiem co masz poustawiane
<PoKrAk> googla uzyj
<CarnophagePL> iftop
<winter> GronX: odpal z roota
<wlosio> czym otworzyć .sql pod pingwinem ?
<foreste> m,i padl          zas od anteny ;)
<lisu> wlosio: vimem?
<Diabelko> wlosio: mysqlem
<lisu> Diabelko: on chce otworzyc, a nie importowac etx
<lisu> etc*
<foreste> microsoftem :>
<Diabelko> poza tym pliki .sql to nawet notatnik windowsowy poprawnie otwiera
<Diabelko> bo tam nie ma nic skomplikowanego
<Diabelko> lisu: a cholera go wie
<lisu> Diabelko: po warunkiem, ze dobrze znaki konca wiersza dobrze zapisał wczesniej
<foreste> notatnik samo zlo xd
<Diabelko> tró
<Diabelko> a ja ostatnio jestem katowany w szkole SQLem w Accessie 2007
<Diabelko> to dopiero dowcipny program
<foreste> zresta caly microsoft jest hasmulcem w infe :)
<lisu> Diabelko: a co zamiast accessa polecali? bo wiesz, access to jest tylko program, nie mówią, ze istnieją alternatywy?
<Diabelko> tak tak, microsoft to zło
<foreste> nawt gry fatalnie chodza przez nich ;d
<Diabelko> lisu: nic, MSO jest w programie i tak ma być
<Diabelko> foreste: to na pewno przez nich, że udostępnili super środowisko DirectX, a nie przez linuksa, który do tej pory wieje openglem, którego nikt nie chce dotykać
<Diabelko> lisu: poza tym libre i open nie otwierają plikow accdb
<foreste> wlasniie direct jest przyczyna fatalnych gier na pc
<Diabelko> foreste: fajnie masz
<lisu> Diabelko: dlatego w szkole wciskają wam wielkie G... (pisze wam, bo ze szkołą to miałem juz daaawno do czynienia i wracac nie chce)
<foreste> bo gra ta sama na konsoli duzo slabszej lepiej chodzi niz na nowszym pc
<Diabelko> foreste: przyklad?
<Diabelko> lisu: nie wiem czy to wielkie G, poza accessem to ja uwazam, ze MSO to jedyny sensowny pakiet biurowy
<Diabelko> poza tym wszedzie z niego korzystaja, wiec bledem byloby uczyc czegos innego
<foreste> Diabelko: http://pclab.pl/news45286.html
<foreste> tu masz wszystko
<Diabelko> foreste: tak, i ewidentnie wina tego, że gry na pc działają gorzej od gier na xboxa to wina directx
<Diabelko> który jest na iksboksie
<Diabelko> schowaj się z tym ;)
<GronX> to proste jest rynek konsol nie jest tak napędzany jak pc
<lisu> Diabelko: nie mówiłem, ze mso jest G, tylko że wam w szkole wciskają G i każą się tego trzymać i tego uczyć, bo to ma być poprawne politycznie i etycznie
<GronX> na pc musi ci mulić żebyć po nowe podzespoły poleciał :D
<Diabelko> foreste: jest wiele czynników odpowiedzialnych za "mulenie" gier na PC: potrzeba napędzenia rynku, kwestia uniwersalności silników (silnik ma chodzić na tysiącach modeli kart graficznych, a w konsolach na 1), importowanie gier żywcem z konsol i brak optymalizacji
<lisu> GronX: dobrze mówisz, wyciagajki kasy z portfela
<Diabelko> lisu: jedyne uwagi do poprawnych politycznie i etycznie programów to ja mam do polskiego i historii
<Pitek> w ogóle co to za porównanie, pc vs konsola, phi
<lisu> Diabelko: i dobrze, widze ze ludzie z ciebie będą ;)
<Diabelko> lisu: ja chodzę do technikum informatycznego i mam całkiem szeroki program z zakresu informatyki
<Diabelko> i jest on zrobiony naprawdę porządnie
<GronX> jest porządny ale sporo w nim nierealnych rzeczy
<BlessJah> jest w bashu PID procesu przezuconego wlasnie do background w jakiejs zmiennej?
<Diabelko> na specjalizacji graficznej uczysz się płatnych zastosowań graficznych typu corel i photoshop, a na multimediach i grafice masz gimpa i inkscape zamiast tego :p
<GronX> ale jest linux i dużo godzin na niego
<BlessJah> chodzi mi o pid procesu ktory w skrypcie rzucam w tło przez &
<Diabelko> nierealnych rzeczy?
<foreste> tez racja
<lisu> tylko pozazdrościc, ja w technikum elektronicznym miałem ... tu niespodzianka... biologię 3 razy w tygodniu ... x) tak dla odmiany
<Diabelko> lisu: ja mam 3 godziny w ciągu całego programu
<Diabelko> a mam z taką suką, że aż szkoda gadać
<GronX> Diabelko trudnych do realizacji programowej dla nauczyciela
<foreste> ale directx jest do dupy ;)
<Diabelko> foreste: umrzyj
<lisu> Diabelko: każdy musi dźwiać swój krzyżyk
<lisu> zmykam
<lisu> o/
<GronX> Diabelko czasami na bzdurny temat program przewiduje dużo godzin a na potrzebne rzeczy nie :/
<Diabelko> foreste: ludzi z tak zaawansowaną argumentacją powinno się wieszać za jaja i chłostać brudnymi skarpetkami
<Diabelko> GronX: ale z jakiego przedmiotu? bo ja nie widzialem jeszcze takiej sytuacji
<Diabelko> lisu: bb
<GronX> Diabelko bo mądry nauczyciel robi tak żebyś nie widział
<Diabelko> GronX: ja oglądam programy nauczania, więc to żadne wytłumaczenie ;p
<GronX> Diabelko z so np nierealnie duża ilość godzin na wyszukiwanie informacji w internecie. WTF!
<Diabelko> dla mnie jedynie bzdurny jest ten najnowszy program
<Diabelko> w którym zaczynasz PHP
<Diabelko> przed htmlem
<GronX> Diabelko też oglądam programy nauczania bo to moja praca :P
<Diabelko> w 1 klasie od razu jest PHP, a w 1 klasie na technologii HTML i JS dopiero w 2. semestrze
<Diabelko> GronX: jesteś nauczycielem? :p
<GronX> Diabelko w tech inf
<Diabelko> GronX: a czegoż uczysz?
<Diabelko> Sysopów?
<GronX> Diabelko so utk ob mult grafika technologia informacyjna
<Diabelko> łokutwa
<Diabelko> wszystkiego uczysz
<Diabelko> orkiestra :>
<foreste> a zwolenikow microsoftu chlostac logiem microsoftu ;P
<GronX> nie uczę programować :P
<GronX> ale generalnie to jest łokutwa sam jeden nie powinienem mieć tyle tego na głowie
<Diabelko> GronX: ale jako nauczyciel OB to chyba uczysz SQL i PHP, nie?
<foreste> Diabelko:
<foreste> co ty tu gadasz jaka nauka infy ?
<GronX> Diabelko tak niemniej w tej szkole to nowy kierunek tech inf i narazie max 3 klasa jest
<foreste> w polsce jest zabawa a nie nauka xd
<Diabelko> GronX: aaa, to dlatego wszystkiego uczysz, bo mało klas jest
<Diabelko> GronX: to wiele wyjaśnia :P
<foreste> polska edukacja infy jest tragiczna ;]
<Diabelko> u nas mamy takiego gościa, który każdego przedmiotu uczy i jeszcze mechatroniki :P
<GronX> Diabelko ok skończmy bo nie lubię się uzewnętrzniać gdyż społeczeństwo lubi po belfrach jeździc
<Fogel> ktoś może ogarnia nss_ldap i dbus?
<Diabelko> GronX: bo społeczeństwo głupie jest
<jacekowski> Fogel: a co kombinujesz?
<Diabelko> ja sam mam zamiar zostać nauczycielem, bo to przyjemne :p
<foreste> jak bym mial kasy to do usa pojechal bym :)
<Fogel> jacekowski: mam zrobione logowanie na system over remote LDAP
<GronX> Diabelko ja mam w cholerę leniwych uczniów :D nie wiem jak oni to zrobią ponoć mają się w 4 klasie zacząć uczyć ^^
<Fogel> jacekowski: z podpiętym NFSv4
<foreste> placil za nauke infy :P
<Fogel> jacekowski: i generalnie local userzy z dbusa mogą korzystać
<Fogel> jacekowski: a ldap'owi nie
<foreste> nawet kevinowi mitnikowi xd
<jacekowski> jaki blad?
<Diabelko> GronX: ja jestem strasznie leniwy i to całkiem skutecznie przeszkadza mi w pracy na lekcji
<Fogel> jacekowski: ibupower-glib-WARNING: Couldn't connect to system bus: Did not receive a reply.
<Diabelko> GronX: w przeciwieństwie do moich kolegów czasem nawet nie chce mi się grać, tylko bym tak siedział :P
<jacekowski> to w pamie cos popsute
<GronX> sprawdźcie sobie iftop dobry program do monitoringu sieci
<Fogel> ubu 10.10
<GronX> z konsoli działa
<jacekowski> w session
<foreste> GronX: czego wy uczyta w szkole ?
<foreste> jak taki niski poziom programowego szkolnistwa informatycznego w polsce jest ?
<GronX> zaczyana się :D ja nie pracuję w szkole :P
<Diabelko> GronX: mówiłem, że społeczeństwo głupie jest
<GronX> ok ja wiruję na chatę :D 3mcie się
<Diabelko> nie puszczamy się
<Diabelko> miłego
<GronX> miłego
<foreste> Diabelko:
<foreste> unas nauka infy program ma z lat 90
<Diabelko> to się stąd wyprowadź
<foreste> dokladnie 93- 95 xd
<Fogel> jacekowski: generalnie nieźle pozozpierdzielany jest config pam w ubuntu :x jakby nie mógł być prosty i przejrzysty
<Diabelko> Fogel: porzuciłeś żętu?
<Fogel> Diabelko: teraz robię system na pracownię
<Fogel> Diabelko: ale generalnie tak, za dużo czasu mi zajmuje
<Diabelko> Tylko ja zostałem wierny swym ideałom?
<Diabelko> do tej pory na tym klocu co Ci opowiadałem stoi debian
<Diabelko> zaktualizowałem do 6.0, ale dalej działa :D
<Fogel> wiesz, ja nie mam czasu bawić się 3 dni na dobre postawienie systemu
<Fogel> serwery też powoli migrujemy z gen2 na debiana
<Fogel> bo po prostu gen2 zajmuje za dużo czasu
<wlosio> na jakim porci działa shell?
<wlosio> porcie
<wlosio> ssh root@bleble.blrble ?
<michal_s> 22
<michal_s> domyslnie, ale często jest zmieniany
<michal_s> wtedy ssh -p numerportu aaa@bbb.ccc
<wlosio> 22?... jak 22 to sFTP
<wlosio> a można tak ? : ssh okienko@host -p 24 ( p to port?)
<michal_s> 22 ;)
<Psotnick> bry
<Skrzypu> DREADLISH!!!
<Skrzypu> Kurde, zapomniałem se hasła na serwer...
<Skrzypu> A chciałem sobie newsy nna tin'ie poczytać
<mati75> re
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: newsy na czym? xD
<gtriderxc> qrde do dupy ten cały komputrerowy biznes
<gtriderxc> siedzi czloweik na czyms dwa miesiace a potem przychodzi mlody na gotowe i zgarnia smietanke
<gtriderxc> ide na kase do supermarketu pracować
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: ambitnie
<gtriderxc> wqrzony jestem maksymalnie
<gtriderxc> i jeszcze gosc sobie do prywatnych biznesów moj kod firmowy uzywa
<gtriderxc> i bezczelnie pyta jak co działa
<gtriderxc> a ja mu muszę mowic
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: szef? :P
<gtriderxc> "kolega" z pracy
<gtriderxc> ladmin
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: ;f
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: z jakiej paki on bierze Twój kod? ;f
<gtriderxc> ma do niego dostęp
<gtriderxc> tylko rozwala mnie bezczelność
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: zgłoś komu trzeba.
<gtriderxc> jak ktoś się pyta czemu tak a nie inaczej
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: niech pijawa nie ssie.
<gtriderxc> i jeszcze nie ukrywa ze to dla kogos komu po pracy cos tam stawia
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: skoro to taki ladmin, to jakim sposobem dalej się utrzymuje w robocie?
<gtriderxc> bo tu wszyscy są znajomymi
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: współczuję.
<gtriderxc> nikt tu nie pracuje chyba z ogłoszenia o pracę
<gtriderxc> także nawet głupio mi się kłócić
<PoKrAk> aaa tam
<gtriderxc> to sobie na chata wpadłem się wyżalić:)
<PoKrAk> podłóż mu świnbie i po sprawie :D
<gtriderxc> trzeba będzie :)
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: no to wrzuć jakiś shellcode <:
<gtriderxc> najgorsze ze większość tej pracy to html
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: ;F
<gtriderxc> ale krolewsko duzo pracy mnie kosztowal
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: no to lipa :<
<gtriderxc> mam nadzieję ze sobie z nim nie poradzi:)
<gtriderxc> bo wodotryski są konkretne:)
<gtriderxc> i wszytsko zagnieżdzony CSS:)
<PoKrAk> odetnij mu neta :D
<gtriderxc> takze czaasem są dwie linie kodu zeby jeden wyraz byl zielony:) ale tak trzeba było
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: lepiej palce
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: żeby nie pchał gdzie nie trzeba
<gtriderxc> kiedys widziałem na filmie jak pianiście przytrzaskują palce klapą od pianin
<gtriderxc> a
<gtriderxc> ciekawe czy w laptopie tez się tak da:)
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: też =D Upierdzielisz mu przy okazji matrycę <:
<gtriderxc> będzie miał fingerprinta po całości:)
<TheNumb> Jest może jakiś użyszkodnik funtoo/gentoo na kanale? :P
<TheNumb> :<
<gtriderxc> wiosna... <s>ptaki</s> <u>MOTORY</u> spiewają za oknem... :)
<sysek> :
<sysek> ;o
 * PoKrAk wlasnie skonczyl instslowac winde
<PoKrAk> i pomyka do domu odebrac przesyłke z allegro :D
<sysek> PoKrAk: :(
<PoKrAk> i mpo drodze skasuje klienta za naprawe lapka
<PoKrAk> :)
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: windę? W sensie że w bloku?
<PoKrAk> ta w blogu
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jaka jest szansa, że kdebase-meta postawione w gentoo będzie szybsze niż kdebase w archu ;f
<Diabelko> jakieś 90%
<Diabelko> o ile nie spieprzysz flag
<TheNumb> Dobra, zmierzę się z funtoo
<winter> będzie szybsze o ile się skompiluje
<winter> bo z tym bywają czasem problemy
<winter> wysypujące się pyqt
<TheNumb> winter: problemy też da się rozwiązać ;=)
<winter> tego nie mogłem to jakiś bug był
<TheNumb> winter: z sipem
<winter> ale juśli lubisz problemy to faktycznie, zapoznaj się z gentoo
<TheNumb> winter: też pamiętam ;p
<TheNumb> winter: nie mogłem postawić
<TheNumb> winter: muszę gentoo, bo inne distra mają już sterowniki nvidii z serii 270
<TheNumb> A 270 u mnie nie działa jak należy.
<winter> czaje, czaje
<winter> no to gl
<winter> idę zapalić
<TheNumb> ubuntu livecd w ruch! xD
<winter> ostatnio jak chciałem gentoo to działały tylko stery hardmasked
<winter> także tez się nie zdziw
<TheNumb> winter: nie no, u mnie działały te bez hardmaska.
<TheNumb> Dobra, formatowanie partycji x)
<winter> ubuntu livecd posysa
<winter> nie ma gparteda
<TheNumb> winter: chyba żartujesz
<TheNumb> winter: pewnie, że ma
<winter> ma?
<winter> od kiedy
<TheNumb> winter: 10.04 już miało
<TheNumb> nie wiem jak wcześniej
<winter> nie zauważyłęm
<tar-gz> Użśywa ktoś z Was playdeb.net ?
<tar-gz> Używa*
<TheNumb> kuuu... ale wolno ciągnie się snapshot portage ;z
<Slodki_wilczek> Hej :)
<TheNumb> Slodki_wilczek: ema
<Slodki_wilczek> To ja, DarkWolf448 ;)
<TheNumb> Slodki_wilczek: widać.
<Slodki_wilczek> Bo siedzę teraz, w pokoju dla futrzaków ^^
<TheNumb> :3
<Slodki_wilczek> Hę ?
<Slodki_wilczek> Coś się nie podoba :D ?
<gtriderxc> odpalał ktoś z Was kiedyś vidalię?
<Nerihsa> meow
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: meh
<gtriderxc> Vidalia nie mogła uruchomić Tora. Proszę sprawdzić ustawienia, aby upewnić się co do ścieżki dostępu do pliku wykonywalnego Tora.
<gtriderxc> o co chodzi?
<gtriderxc> bo ja całkiem zielony w temacie jeste,m
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: przecież masz napisane.
<TheNumb> :|
<gtriderxc> ale o co chodzi z plikiem wykonywalnym?
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: tor, masz go zainstalowanego?
<gtriderxc> chyba tylko vidalię
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: no to instaluj tora?
<gtriderxc> ok, dzięki, już wiem mniej wiecej nieco więcej:)
<gtriderxc> czasem trzeba tylko kogos spytac ile ma kół auto którym sie ma jechac:)
<gjm> Re
<Dreadlish> o/
<Galahad> dobry :D
<Galahad> heh ale system :D
<Admc> Może ktoś zweryfikować czy to prawda?
<Admc> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=141804&start=40#p830080
<Admc> bo ten pan ciągle propaguje AMD i chwali i za to że robią coś dla linuxa
<BlessJah> streść problem
<Admc> a wszyscy wiedzą że karty ATI/AMD działają gównianie
<BlessJah> chodzi o maksona?
<Admc> Rzekomo w nowym fglrx wprowadzono obsługę dynamicznego przełączania się pomiędzy kartą ati a intel w laptopach z hybrydową kartą graficzną
<Admc> ta
<BlessJah> wiesz
<BlessJah> wszyscy wiedza ze ati jest do dupy
<Admc> Makson to w ogóle chyba jakiś pracownik AMD
<BlessJah> kto ma ati niech podniesie reke
<BlessJah> dziękuję, przechodzi jednogłośnie
<Admc> no więc?
<BlessJah> szukam
<Admc> ok
<BlessJah> nie da się ot tak stwierdzić
<Admc> :)
<BlessJah> mozesz wbić na #ati
<BlessJah> i spytać
<jacekowski> Admc: szczerze mowiac jakby nvidia zbojkotowala KMS to bym ich poparl
<jacekowski> Admc: jesli by przy nastepnej zmianie psujacej API by zbojkotowali ze albo bedzie jak bylo albo driverow nie bedzie to bym ich poparl
<jacekowski> moze by sie cos zmienilo na dobre
<jacekowski> a nvidia umie RandR
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chce screencasta, mam recordmydesktop i logkeys, znasz cos do rejestrowania klikniec muszą?
<jacekowski> Admc: wiec tak, KMS nikomu jest nie potrzebne tak na prawde, optimus jest od nvidii i tylko nvidia to umie, a poza tym, malo ktory laptop ma podwojna karte graficzna, a XRandR dziala
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie znam
<BlessJah> trudno
<jacekowski> Admc: a wole dobre zamkniete sterowniki od nvidii niz gowno od ati
<Admc> racja
<Admc> jacekowski, ty jesteś na forum pod nickiem jacekalex czy tylko zbieżność?
<jacekowski> zbierznosc
<jacekowski> zbieznosc*
<patrykr> hej
<patrykr> pytanko mam, co to hest MARTIAN SOURCE i co jest jego źródłem
<didek> Żródłem jest MARTIAN
<didek> jacekowski, No rzeczywiście, pomysł z KMS to raczej niepotrzebna standaryzacja imho
<kklimonda> bez przesady, standaryzacja jest potrzebna
<kklimonda> problemem będzie, jak za dwa lata ktoś wpadnie na pomysł, że jest coś lepszego od kms, i trzeba znów wszystko przepisać
<didek> Nie no, KMS powinien się rozwijać przez parę dobrych lat, jak opuszczą projekt to będzie dupa zimna
<GronX> hej miał ktoś z was problem z empathy taki że ciągle coś wysyłał i pobierał z serwera gg?
<Galahad> mi wifi nie łaczy się :(
<GronX> galahad broadcom?
<didek> GronX, Co to znaczy wysłyłał i pobierał CIĄGLE?
<didek> Cały czas jakieś pakiety masz czy co?
<Galahad> nie nie coś z kluczami w bazie danych po awarii uaktualnienia
<GronX> didek dokładnie to co napisałem generuje ruch sieciowy jakiego nei powinien
<didek> A nawet się nie interesowałem jak nowa wersja protokołu gg działa.
<didek> Może rzeczywiście się komunikuje
<didek> Ale nie to bez sensu by było
<GronX> file:///home/grzegorz/Pulpit/gg%20empathy.png
<GronX> lol
<dami4n> Witam, gdzieś zgubiłem pendriva i się zastanawiam czy jest możliwość sprawdzić kiedy był ostatnio podłaczony :) w jakimś dziwnniku takie informacje są zbierane?
<GronX> didek http://gronx.pl/GRONXOWE/gg%20empathy.png
<winter> dami4n: /var/log/messages przejżyj
<winter> ew grepuj
<Galahad> lol wystarczyło choć nie wiem czemu ,stworzenie nowego polączenia sieciowego :(
<didek> ?
<Galahad> ok spadam do pracy
<Galahad> :( cześć wam debranoc wszystkim
<dami4n> winter: znalazłem po rozmiarze :) dzięki
<Dreadlish> o/
<winter> \o
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> winter
<Dreadlish> ;d
<winter> :-P
<winter> jak tam Dreadlish
<winter> jak szkołą
<Dreadlish> żyje
<Dreadlish> mam za małe biurko
<Dreadlish> zabiłbym babke od polaka
<winter> ja mam za liche
<Dreadlish> ja  mam za małe ze względu na szerokość i długość blatu
<winter> moje się po mału rozpada przy każdym przesówaniu
<winter> u*
<dami4n> a czy ktoś się orientuje czy w windowsie też jest taka opcja?:)
<dami4n> są tam jakieś logi?
<winter> logi są
<winter> ale czy loguje podłanczanie urządzeń nie wiem
<winter> zaraz sprawdze
<dami4n> ale czy takie szczegółowe;/
<kevinek> wiecie moze jak taki pasek sobie sprawic? https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-wJTnzHnaC1I/TXZwng4fpaI/AAAAAAAAZEY/NGCcMoBgtFg/s1600/elementary_gtk_theme.png
<kevinek> ten u gory
<winter> dami4n: nie loguje tego na xp
<dami4n> winter: to kiepsko:( dzięki za odpowiedź
<Carnophage> kevinek: przeciez to wyglada jak zwykly panel, tylko z data na srodku
<kevinek> lepiej niz zwykly panel, bo nie ma rendera
<kevinek> a jak zapodaje zeby byl 1 kolor to lipnie wyglada
<wlosio> są aktualnie jacyś wygarniacze fbsd?
<TheNumb> Ludziki, używa ktoś kernela innego niż vanilla? Dają coś te patchsety?
<Dreadlish> gdzie?
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jak gdzie? No w Linuksie...
<Dreadlish> patchset to patchset
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jakiś ck czy coś
<Dreadlish> prędzej czy później dodadzą to do mainstreama
<Dreadlish> ck jest dobre dla 1-2 rdzeni
<TheNumb> No, mam 2 rdzenie ;f
<Dreadlish> gentoowskie są ogólnie dobre
<Dreadlish> mm lubi eksperymentować
<TheNumb> Właśnie ssę vanilla-sources
<Dreadlish> a vanilla to vanilla
<TheNumb> Zawsze miałem vanilla ;z
<Dreadlish> ja tam zawsze git-sources ssałem :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: na to samo wychodzi ;p
<TheNumb> Też waniliowe
<Dreadlish> git troche bardziej niestabilny ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: no, pomijając ten fakt ^^
<TheNumb> a do git-sources nie mam cierpliwości.
<TheNumb> Za długo z gita ssie.
<Dreadlish> to samo co vanilla
<Dreadlish> u mnie porównywalnie jest
<TheNumb> find: `/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.38.2/image/usr': Bad file descripto
<TheNumb> ;]
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> numb: natchłeś mnie
<Dreadlish> to wrzucenia jakże dobrego gientka
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: bawię się funtoo.
<Dreadlish> funtoo - gentoo - who cares kurwa?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: fajny ten boot-update i reszta skryptów <:
<Dreadlish> ja nie mogłem go zabootować
<Dreadlish> nie wiem why
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: :f
<TheNumb> Pabl0Escobar: daj spokój, to była tylko jedna kurtyzana -.-'
 * qermit przeczytał PedoBer
<Dreadlish> z pxelinuxa odpaliłem memdiska, który odpalił isolinuxa, który odpalił pxelinuxa
<Pabl0Escobar> o jedną za dużo TheNumb
<Dreadlish> kurdwa
<Dreadlish> nie idzie odpalić tego dziadostwa
<TheNumb> Jestem 'miszczem'... Wkompilowałem FUSE zamiast zrobić z niego modół -.-
<TheNumb> moduł*
<TheNumb> omfg, ale sadzę byki...
<Dreadlish> ;d
<gjm> sadź kfiatki
<TheNumb> make && make modules_install && make install and... we're ready ;f
<Dreadlish> no i dupa normalnie panowie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: dupa zbita!
<gjm> łot hapens?
<Dreadlish> gentoo nie może znaleść siebie w pamięci i uporczywie szuka napędu cd
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: woot
<Dreadlish> a to freebsd nie zostanie tam na pewno
<Dreadlish> to o jedno freebsd w chacie za dużo
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie podchodzi? :P
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> trza mi jakikolwiek live, który da sie używać
<Dreadlish> i nie będzie to DSL
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w git-sources masz już 2.6.39-rc1
<Dreadlish> 39?
<Dreadlish> ok
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ubuntu livecd śmiga <:
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: nie mam tyle miejsca
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: partition magic?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: z tego też stawiałem giento :P
<Dreadlish> wcześniej stawiałem z slacka
<TheNumb> A nie, inna nazwa
<Dreadlish> to sie urąbał
<TheNumb> ;f
<Dreadlish> szokda że drugiej dyskietki nie mam
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: core linux? ;f
<TheNumb> tiny core linux ofc
<Dreadlish> wiem
<Dreadlish> a dupa
<Dreadlish> mam napęd dvd od czegoś panowie
<Dreadlish> emerges i jazda
<Dreadlish> z pentoo :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: pentoo stawiasz? :O
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> z pentoo postawie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: chyba że tak :P
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie masz żadnego livecd? x)
<TheNumb> Innego...
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a próbowałeś kiedyś pf-sources?
<Dreadlish> i urypałem mechanizm
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<Dreadlish> oops
<gjm> lol
<Pabl0Escobar> nie zostanie Ci wybaczone
<Tyczek> Poziom tego kanału czasami przeraża. ;)
<Dreadlish> normalny
<TheNumb> Tyczek: widzisz jakieś anomalia?
<Tyczek> "Kiedyś było lepiej."
<TheNumb> Tyczek: lepiej, czyli?
<Dreadlish> s/kiedyś/ZA KOMUNY/
<Dreadlish> i masz stare babki
<TheNumb> Zdefiniuj.
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Dreadlish> co jeszcze mamy do wyboru
<Dreadlish> http://pastebin.com/sA9fkAis
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> nie dużo
<TheNumb> ^^
<TheNumb> ale syf
<Dreadlish> w etc jest /etc z openbsd
<Dreadlish> więc plx not kill
<Dreadlish> syf jest bo do pxelinuxa robi sie syf
<DarkWolf448> Hej :)
<Dreadlish> elo
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: cześć Slodki_Wilczek
<Dreadlish> hmm
<DarkWolf448> Cześć :)
<DarkWolf448> Zna któryś z Was angielski ?
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: jawohl!
<Dreadlish> a może wygrzebie gentoowe initrd i kernel z iso?
<Dreadlish> JABOL!
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: da rade ;d
<Dreadlish> u mnie jawohl = JABOL!
<TheNumb> hack: nie chakieruj mnie plisplisplisplisplis!1111
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: czyli ktoś mówi: JABOL, a Ty na to: jawohl!
<Dreadlish> plisisiisisisplisplsipsllisplsiplosilspipslislplsioidjfqgybveinyoureiski,ytroskv,',,!
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ktoś mówi jawohl to mówimy jabol
<Dreadlish> nie na odwrót
<Dreadlish> ale na odwrót też można
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: zobacz ostatnie 40 znaków jakie wyklepałeś
<DarkWolf448> Tłumaczę program na LaunchPad'zie i nie jestem pewien jednej rzeczy. Mianowicie czy: Valid values are 0.0 through 1.0. to będzie: Prawidłowe wartości to od 0.0 do 1.0 czy Prawidłowe wartości to od 0.0 przez 1.0
<Dreadlish> miało być plis plis potem mi sie klawa zwisła
<Dreadlish> heanet - powered by apache, ubuntu
<TheNumb> Tam jest 'in your'
<Dreadlish> are they kidding me?
<Dreadlish> In YOUR EI SKI
<Dreadlish> ;d
<DarkWolf448> Co z tym tłumaczeniem ?
<Dreadlish> DarkWolf448: tak.
<Dreadlish> pierwsze
<witkol> siemanko :)
<Dreadlish> tak.
<TheNumb> witkol: kolanko
<DarkWolf448> Dzięki :)
<witkol> TheNumb, :))
<witkol> skończyłem wkocu walczyć z nowym dyskiem ufffffff ale było fajnie
<Dreadlish> a ja zaczynam z pxelinuxem
<Dreadlish> podejście milyjon
<Dreadlish> ale debiana za całą japonie nie postawie
<witkol> Dreadlish,  czemu nie ??
<Dreadlish> bo nie lubie
 * Dreadlish idzie po hierbatke
<witkol> ja wywalczyłem debiana ubuntu i slackware na dokładkę
<Dreadlish> a ja mam 30gb
 * Dreadlish i na dodatek się kompać idzie
<witkol> Dreadlish, ile ???
<witkol> może dać dyska jakiegoś
<witkol> Ci dać *
<witkol> kto mi przypomni jakie jest polecenie w konsoli do przeróbek jajka ????
<witkol> :((
<witkol> jak wywołać polecenie żeby jajko zrobić po swojemu ??
<TheNumb> DEFAULT > Funtoo Linux - vmlinuz-2.6.38.2
<TheNumb> =)
<Diabelko> o, masz 38
<Diabelko> nie robi Ci problemów?
<gjm> witkol: opuść ten lokal
<gjm> witkol: ubu?
<TheNumb> Diabelko: wi wil si
<witkol> TheNumb,  hmmm chciałbym sobie przerobić ale że nierobiłem tego bardzo dawno to niepamiętam
<witkol> gjm bo ??????
<gjm> bo san francisco
<gjm> OR sarajewo
<gjm> OR sth
<witkol> gjm,  woow aż mnie zatkało
<witkol> takie kakało
<witkol> TheNumb,  mówisz że poprostu już nikt się nie bawi w takie rzeczy ??
<TheNumb> witkol: ale co z czym jak?
<TheNumb> witkol: że sam kernel kompiluje?
<witkol> no już niebawi się nikt w kompilację aż tak wszystko śmiga ??
<gjm> witkol: sudo rm -rf /*
<TheNumb> witkol: ja sobie sam kompiluję kernele ;z
<witkol> TheNumb,  no i właśnie potrzebne mi polecenie jak się zaczyna resztę może sobie przypomnę mam nadzieję he he ;))
<TheNumb> witkol: make menuconfig?
<gjm> witkol: podałem Ci
<gjm> TheNumb: or xconfig
<TheNumb> gjm: ja tam wolę curses
<gjm> TheNumb: racja
<witkol> oki dzięki faktycznie miałem cały czas to gdzieś blisko w pamięci ae skleroza robi swoje
<TheNumb> Fcuk, plasma-widget-network-manager jest tylko w overalyu sabayona :(
<witkol> menuconfig wolałem niż xconfig
<gjm> witkol: masz kierwa dylemat życiowy'
<witkol> no wszystko fajnie ale w debianie niema tego :(( ale na slackim się pobawię :))
<gjm> czego nie ma?
<gjm> weź się walnij w czoło
<witkol>  gjm dylematów życiowych
<mati75> witkol: czego nie ma?
<witkol> mati75, menuconfig
<gjm> witkol: http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu/Kompilacja_j%C4%85dra
<mati75> jest
<TheNumb> Japa już tam. Spokój kufa.
<TheNumb> Nie kłóćcie się ;]
<TheNumb> Pacanowie.
<witkol> eee dobra to mi TheNumb  dałeś już do kompilacji ale jak się tworzyło sam początek gdzie się wklepuje co ma być a czego nie
<TheNumb> witkol: w sensie?
<TheNumb> Wybierasz sobie w menu i jazda.
<TheNumb> Albo ręcznie z configu jak chcesz być l33t
<TheNumb> s/z/w/
<gjm> TheNumb: pewnie jeszcze źródeł nie rozpakował
<TheNumb> gjm: możliwe =D
<TheNumb> witkol: rozpakowałeś źródła? :P
<witkol> z tego co pamiętam najpierw jakieś polecenie dawałem w slacku tam ustawiałem moduły co ma być czego niema być i dopiero make menuconfig
<TheNumb> witkol: nie wiem jak to było w slacku. Nigdy tego czegoś nie miałem.
<TheNumb> Pity :(
<gjm> w menuconfig się kurde moduły ustawia
<witkol> TheNumb,  no myślę że raczej tak mam zainstalowany cały system
<gjm> omgrotflwtf
<witkol> ale same menuconfig niema u mnie takiego polecenia :((
<wlosio> co tam spamernio?
<TheNumb> witkol: wszedłeś do katalogu ze źródłami? ;]
<gjm> witkol: bo to nie jest kierwa polecenie systemowe
<TheNumb> >>> Emerging (1 of 322) sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5
<gjm> baranie
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> ;f
<gjm> poniosło
<gjm> no ale kozaczy a nie wie
<TheNumb> witkol: lepiej nie bierz się za coś, o czym nie masz do końca kojęcia
<TheNumb> witkol: w ubuntu masz fajny program kmkpkg - poczytaj o nim
<witkol> TheNumb,  niepamiętam wszystkiego rozumniesz kiedyś robiłem sam jajka
<gjm> TheNumb: może dla niego kompilacja jajek == masturbacja?
<gjm> 'rozumniesz'!
<TheNumb> Czy jakoś tak....
<witkol> ale widzę że kazdy zadziera nosa więc nic się i tak niedowiem
<witkol> sam se zwal gjm
<gjm> witkol: dałem Ci link
<gjm> http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu/Kompilacja_j%C4%85dra
<gjm> tam masz opisane
<gjm> Łopatologicznie
<gjm> więc mnie nie denerwuj
<gjm> albo z zabawą jajkami poczekaj do wielkanocy
<TheNumb> Jupi, czeka mnie jakiś 1GB źródeł do zassania ;]
<gjm> powód do radości? czy ja wiem?
<TheNumb> 45 minut kompilowania qt-webkit
<gjm> dobra, lecę
<TheNumb> 240 minut kompilowania libreoffice
<TheNumb> gjm: cya
<gjm> joł joł
<Dreadlish> no nie no
<Dreadlish> urwali mnie od vpsa
<DarkWolf448> Witkol, z czymś mi się to kojarzy... :)
<pi00> cześć, mam problem, a właściwie to mój system ma. Klikam z panelu na wyłącz komputer i nic się nie dzieje. Co robić? Jak to naprawić i jak to się zepsuło? Znam shutdowny i inne...
<pi00> nawet  10.04 takie niespodzianki robi
<pi00> :(
<wlosio> CTRL+F1
<wlosio> zaloguj się
<wlosio>  i wpisz
<wlosio> shutdown -h now
<wlosio> i po problemie
<wlosio> Dobranoc
<pi00> wlosio: genialne, ale na koncu pierwszego zdania napisalem, ze to znam w wlasnie
<pi00> po to aby nikt tego nie pisal
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-31
<mati75> 1st
 * PoKrAk vita
<Dreadlish> o/
<wlosio> jak włączyć obsługę formatu kompresji .uha pod pingwinem ?
<Wizard> nie znam takiego formatu kompresji
<Wizard> to jest jakaś modyfikacja lha?
<lisu> siema
<wlosio> hej
<wlosio> nie wiem
<wlosio> ponoć kumpel na windows kopmpresowął Winuha... :P ale ona mi pod wine nie hula :P
<lisu> pytales google?
<wlosio> Nic nie wiedzą ;(
<lisu> porazka
<wlosio> wyskakuje LHA
<wlosio> tu jedynie coś jest
<wlosio> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Unpacking_UHArc%27s_.uha_archives
<wlosio> ale "  Error 503 Service Unavailable "
<wlosio> aa juz wiem
<wlosio> " the uha format appears to be supported under windows only. "
<Wizard> lol
<wlosio> a szkoda ma to niezłą kompreche,,, :P
<wlosio> archiwum które miało 9,2MB spakowało w 1,6mb
<wlosio> bo ja mam server gier i mało miejsca na dusku na "auto aktualizacje" :P
<wlosio> to kumpel  w .uha klepnoł patche
<wlosio> bo 72mb nie zauploaduej na serv :P
<wlosio> a szkooda :P
<lisu> kiepski serv
<wlosio> 2gb przestrzeni dyskowej :P
<wlosio> dobrą darmówke mamy.. :P
<lisu> dropbox ma tyle
<wlosio> ;P
<wlosio> i każdy potem może z tego ssać?
<lisu> próbuj
<lisu> ja nie uzywam dropboxa
<wlosio> najwyżej wrzuci sie zwykłą paczka 72mbową na jakiś upload.
<lisu> wlosio: http://www.spinics.net/linux/fedora/fedora-users/msg378730.html
<wlosio> "I got UHARC.EXE by googling ... and it works fine with wine" , taa  " Out of memory" , zajebiście działa ;]
<lisu> nie mówiłem, ze bedzie działać
<Wizard> wlosio: nie wiem, niech ci to zipnie, rarnie albo najlepiej xzetnie
<Wizard> ;>
<Wizard> xz ma niezłą kompresję
<Dreadlish> 7z :D
<wlosio> ale nie skosi 72 mb do ~18
<wlosio> sprawdzałem :P
<Wizard> 7z obsługuje xz
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> japierdole
<Dreadlish> kto wymyśla te nazwy
<Dreadlish> film "jestem bogiem"
<Dreadlish> jakiś kurde egoista
<wlosio> dobra.. ostania faza.. przenieść userów do PHP-Fusion ^^
<Dreadlish> lol.
<wlosio> Co Lolujesz?
<Dreadlish> php-fusion ;p
<dziadu> czesc
<dziadu> zauwazylem, ze niektore pakiety instaluja mi biblioteki do folderu /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu, np libX11.so
<dziadu> i przez to programy ktore kompiluje ze zrodel maja problemy ze znalezniem ich
<dziadu> czy to jest normalna lokalizacja?
<dziadu> i nie rozumiem czemu mam i386 skoro system jest teoretycznie i686, np mam i686-...-gcc
<Dreadlish> no i co z tego?
<Dreadlish> i386 działa na i686, i486 działa też, i586 działa też
<Dreadlish> poza tym troche dystrybucji jest zoptymalizowane na i386
<Diabelko> arch i debian glownie
<Dreadlish> wystarczy dodać do LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Dreadlish> i będzie
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: arch jest na i686 ;p
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: x86 :>
<Dreadlish> i686
<Dreadlish> na pentiumie 200 nie udało mi sie go odpalić
<Diabelko> wiesz, że to nie ma różnicy, bo i tak chodzi na 386?
<Diabelko> lol, "nie pitol" :P
<Dreadlish> nie pitole
<Dreadlish> debian działa
<Diabelko> ja odpalałem na jakimś starym pentiumie
<Diabelko> chyba 300mhz
<Dreadlish> a arch protestuje :D
<Dreadlish> ale ok
<Diabelko> ale nie wiem, moze nie dziala
<Dreadlish> "Currently we have official packages optimized for the i686 and x86-64 architectures."
<Dreadlish> bla bla bla
<Dreadlish> strona główna archa
<Diabelko> z zalozenia te wszystkie systemy to i tak kwestia napisania pierdolamenta
<Diabelko> zamiast pisac x86_64 pisza amd64
<Dreadlish> tak.
<wlosio> Dreadlish: a co złęgo w php - fusion ?
<Diabelko> i zamiast pisac x86 pisze sie i686 czesto
<Dreadlish> wlosio: kiedyś miałem fun z nim
<Dreadlish> i to niezły :D
<wlosio> z jaką wersją?
<wlosio> może i fun .. ale jest strasznie modyfikowalny
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dlatego jest fun :D
<wlosio> z Joomli przenosze :P
<wlosio> Jommla  za dużo transferu żre
<Dreadlish> bo joomla to jest żumla
<Dreadlish> jak to ktoś kiedyś nazwał
<Dreadlish> albo żula
<Dreadlish> słyszałem takie :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<wlosio> dobra.. 450 userów przeniosłem że większością danych ... teraz pozostało kolejne 460 ;d
<Dreadlish> musze sobie zrobić jakąś konsole szeregową com -> usb
<wlosio> do czego potrzebujesz?
<Dreadlish> a chciałoby ci sie cały czas przełączać monitor i klawiature?
<Dreadlish> a najlepiej to jeszcze zrobić z ethernetem i bym nie musiał w ogóle nic podpinać
<wlosio> aaa P
<Dreadlish> trza wywalić troche tego syfu
<wlosio> Obsługa minitora jest zależna od systemu?
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<wlosio> no bo kusi mnie Monitor na USB ;]
<wlosio> jedna wtyczka mniej :D
<Dreadlish> ale musisz mieć drivery
<wlosio> 17' :p
<wlosio> a ubunt ma je w sobie? czy bd trza kombinować
<Dreadlish> jak to china - trza kombinować
<wlosio> nie  : Korea , Republic Of
<michal_s> bry
<Dreadlish> a jakaś znaniejsza marka?
<michal_s> to tutaj też zapytam: znacie kogoś, kto jest na czasie z gnome3 i się tym interesuje?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<wlosio> Samsung
<wlosio> ja mam GMOME3 obok GNOME2 ;]
<Dreadlish> wg mnie i tak będzie problem
<wlosio> i lipa straszne ( jak narazie)
<wlosio> Czemu Dread?
<michal_s> szukam chętnych do przyłączenia się do bloga/strony na temat gnome3
<Dreadlish> wlosio: bo nikomu nie będzie sie chciało tego pisać, a jak jest to lipa w stagingu
<wlosio> michal mam wlasny server ( nie o ubuntu) i na 2 nie mam juz czasu , jeszcze jest praca i szkola ]
<wlosio> całę szczęście że Ubunt widzi mi monitor na złaczu HDMI ;]
<Dreadlish> łaski nie robi =.=
<wlosio> ^^ :P.
<wlosio> i działa poprawnie na rozdzielce 1920x1080 ;]
<Dreadlish> powtórzę się: łaski nie robi =.=
<wlosio> wcześniejsze wersje miały problem strasdzny z tym
<wlosio> 9.04 robiło jaja , a 8.10 nie mówić ;P
<Dreadlish> mój pc jakoś tak od roku ładnie działa
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - jak dajesz stare distro to sie nie dziw
<fi9o> Ehh
<fi9o> Wszedzie Ci sami specjalisci ;/
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> za mało ludu w polsce
<Dreadlish> wszyscy wyemigrowali :D
<fi9o> Mam jednego znajomego
<fi9o> Co jak zadaje pytania na temat linuksa to cisza sie rozlega
<fi9o> Ale co sie dziwic koles 15 lat w tym siedzi
<fi9o> Zarabia i zyje z tego
<Dreadlish> no
<fi9o> I to bardzo dobrze zyje
<Dreadlish> no i dobrze
<fi9o> Trzeba zagrac w jakas gierke flash
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> koniecznemu się nudziło
<Dreadlish> powsadzał pare wpisów na fejsbuga
<wlosio> no
<dziadu> Dreadlish: wiem ze 386 dziala na 686, pytalem sie by dowiedziec sie, czy to normalne zachowanei czy cos moze sie z profilem/architektura pomiseszalo u mnie
<Dreadlish> jak już to z profilem
<dziadu> a czy ktos kto uzywa i686 moze potwierdzic, ze tez posiada ten katalog /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu a w nim biblioteki, np libX11.so ?
<harloczek> re
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:/usr/lib$ cd i386-linux-gnu
<wlosio> bash: cd: i386-linux-gnu: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:/usr/lib$
<wlosio> to ja nie podtwierdzam
<wlosio> p;]
<Wizard> dziadu: nie potwierdzam
<wlosio> a więc teza obalona
<wlosio> Szkoda że w polsce niema takich hostinów jak bplaced.net :P..
<Diabelko> szkoda, że mało osób w polsce używa smf
<Diabelko> fajna rzecz
<dziadu> gdzie zatem konfiguruje sie cos w stylu profilu/arch w ubuntu? Sorki, ze pytam, pewnie znalazlbym to na necie ale zabardzo nie mam czasu sie tym zajmowac
<wlosio> nom ,fajna żecz... nie zaaktualizowana fajnie pada atakowi SQL Iniection ;]
<Diabelko> injection :P
<Diabelko> rzecz
<wlosio> aj :P
<Diabelko> wlosio: ale to z tego co pamiętam tylko SMF1, a SMF2 już tyle czasu jest
<wlosio> sprawdzałem czy zareagujesz D
<Dreadlish> lol
<wlosio> na celowe błędy :D
<Dreadlish> wyłączyłem tv telefonem
<wlosio> :D
<wlosio> jako model fona?
<Dreadlish> wysłałem irdą jakąś mp3
<Dreadlish> i bum
<Dreadlish> wyłączył sie tv :D
<wlosio> xD
<wlosio> hahah xD nie no zwała :P
<wlosio> Irda..  teraz tego w telefonach za bardzo niema ;p
<Dreadlish> nokia e51
<wlosio> całkiem możliwe... podobnie dzieje się na Nokii N95 , wysyłać IRda na stary telefon obrazki , Wieża mi się wyłaczyła :P
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Mialem e51 ;)
<fi9o> Tylko na baterie moglem narzekac.
<fi9o> Dalem bratu on mi dal kp500i i baterie mam po 5 dni lekko
<Dreadlish> ja tam nie narzekam
<wlosio> ja sie przwyczaiłem że moja N95 trzyma nie całe 2 dni ;]
<Dreadlish> mi trzyma 5 dni
<Diabelko> fi9o: kp500? :D
<Dreadlish> przy normalnym używaniu
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: cookei
<fi9o> Diabelko: Ta
<Diabelko> za darmo bym chyba nie wziął :C
<Dreadlish> sie nie opłaca
<fi9o> Diabelko: Bo co? Dzwoni? Sms;y pisze?
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: wiem co to jest
<fi9o> To jest kurde telefon.
<Diabelko> fi9o: irytuje
<fi9o> A nie...
<fi9o> Diabelko: Moze Ciebie.
<Dreadlish> telefon zwis
<Dreadlish>  :D
<fi9o> Mnie dziala elo
<Dreadlish> co ma dotyk do dupy
<fi9o> Karte 4gb z muzyka
<Diabelko> fi9o: no sorry, ja wolę nokię 5230, ktora ma mniej funkcji od tego
<fi9o> I smiga.
<fi9o> (:
<Diabelko> więc nie mów, że nie szukam telefonu :p
<fi9o> A powiedzialem, ze nie szukasz?
<Diabelko> no stwierdziłeś, że to jest kurde telefon
<fi9o> Bo to jest.
<Diabelko> a więc zasugerowałeś, że ja nie szukam telefonu
<fi9o> Spelnia podstawowe funkcje, wiec jest.
<Diabelko> tylko zabawki
<fi9o> To sa Twoje domysly.
<fi9o> Ja nic nie powiedzialem takiego.
<Wizard> używa ktoś ROX?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem :<
<Wizard> tak spytałem
<Wizard> ale pewnie wśród klik-klik-ludków to nie są popularne rozwiązania ;)
<Dreadlish> ;d
<winter> o/
<banex> \o
<winter> o/
<qermit> "Barack Obama podpisał tajną dyrektywę zezwalającą amerykańskim służbom wywiadowczym na pomaganie libijskim rebeliantom."
<winter> nic nowego/zaskakującego
<wlosio> ta :P
<Wizard> heh, kuwa, dobrze, że nasz włazidupski rząd nie ma kasy i nie pcha się w to bagno
<Wizard> sojusznicy, kuwa
<Wizard> demokraci!
<Wizard> przypomina mi to interwencję w Czechosłowacji
<m477_> jaka jest komenda na podglad procoesow zamiast 'top' zeby nie obciazalo to komputera? chyba na 'l' cos bylo
<PoKrAk> htop
<Dreadlish> ps ?
<GronX> witam znacie jakiś dobry patent na ograniczenie prędkości łącza ubuntu? chcęograniczyć sam sobie bezpośrednio w systemie bo mi często ruter restartują  jak oglądam coś
<PoKrAk> quota
<Wizard> na łącze?!
<Wizard> GronX: kolejki na firewallu
<PoKrAk> aaa łącze
<m477_> ps wyswietla tylko 'ps i bash
<PoKrAk> nie doczytałem
<Wizard> ale nie wiem jak to się w iptables robi, więc odsyłam do dokumentacji :)
<PoKrAk> ps -aux | more
<Wizard> na pewnie w necie znajdziesz milion działających konfiguracji
<Dreadlish> matko
<Dreadlish> mnie chyba coś rypło mocno
<PoKrAk> bywa
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> sie zastanawiam co kolegi skrypt robi
<Dreadlish> 23% ramu zawala
<Dreadlish> i tak czasem łapie niezłego zwisa i sie forkuje sam :D
<Dreadlish> ale limity pomagają
<PoKrAk> moze sie gdzies zapetla ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tylko nie ma biblioteki
<Dreadlish> a przy włączeniu potrafi zeżreć 70% procka
<Dreadlish> i tak jak się zapętli to potrafi przez 3h zżerać 70% procka
<Dreadlish> dopóki kolega sie nie zroientuje
<PoKrAk> rm skrypt
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> to tylko przy updacie pythona
<winter> \o/
<PoKrAk> wlasnie dostałem propozycje rozmowy o prace w luksemburgu ;/
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: płacą za przejazd? ;)
<PoKrAk> tego nie wiem
<PoKrAk> 3000 euro mieszkanie i benzyna
<PoKrAk> lecz mam inny problem
<kklimonda> problem, officer?
<PoKrAk> ta oficer żona :/
<kklimonda> no tak
<PoKrAk> jak tylko wspomniałem heh to juz problem
<kklimonda> i po klockach ;)
<PoKrAk> heh
<PoKrAk> zaryzykuje i rozmowe na łaczach przeprowadze
<kklimonda> spakuj żonę do plecaka, i ruszaj w drogę :}
<PoKrAk> a co mi szkodzi
<kklimonda> pewnie
<PoKrAk> kklimonda, zona i 2 ogry
<kklimonda> :)
<PoKrAk> praca w banku
<PoKrAk> heh powrociłbym do dawnych klimatów
<kklimonda> kurde, klasyk - skończyłem cały interfejs klikać w glade i, zanim go zapisałem, to się bydlak wywalił
<winter> w luksemburgu najwyższe zarobki w europie
<winter> jeśli nie na świecie
<PoKrAk> daja 3000 ojro za miesiac + 1000 na mieszkanie i leja do baku
<winter> bierz żonę i zapierdalaj
<PoKrAk> zywcem nie da rady
 * DaZ sobie klika w designerze i sie nie wywala
<PoKrAk> narazie jeszcze nie ma co dzielic co sqry bo jeszcze nie było rozmowy
<kklimonda> http://programming-motherfucker.com/ zed shaw jak zwykle na poziomie :D
<wlosio> lol jakie staty wg. google analitycs mojej strony xD
<wlosio> 97,83% - Windows  , 2,09% Linux , 0,08 SymbianOS .. wow
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> jes
<Dreadlish> widać że na diyaudio są ludzie a nie parapety
<wlosio> To forum odwiedzono już 49824 razy .. wow... sporo [...] tu było xD
<wlosio> boty nie raz nie źle rank potrafią nabić
<Dreadlish> a co to za sajcik?
<wlosio> Forum mojej gildii :)  w Terra-Militaris
<wlosio> ja pitam , bd potam
<wlosio> potem
<bastetmilo> co to znaczy "pitam" ?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> nie wiemy
<Dreadlish> nie mamy słownika mmałopolskowatego
<bastetmilo> Po słoweńsku to pies...
<bastetmilo> a po serbsku "zastanawiam się"
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<Diabelko> ja bym zaczął od czeskiego
<bastetmilo> Wizard: cześć
<bastetmilo> Hiszpański - odtwórz mnie. Korzystam z google translator, więc nie czy tak faktycznie jest.
<bastetmilo> Chyba najciekawsze znaczenie jest po indonezyjsku: apopleksja.
<Diabelko> a może chodziło mu o "spitalam"?
<bastetmilo> Diabelko, no to jest ciekawa interpretacja.
<DaZ> spitaj go
<DaZ> :f
<Psotnick> bry
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> apopleksja ftw
<DaZ> też mam i sobie chwale.
<firemark> co jest w tym fajnego?
<Psotnick> apopleksja to nie jest udar mózgu przypadkiem?
<kklimonda> szczegóły
<kklimonda> ważne, że ftw!
<kklimonda> ;)
<Psotnick> ;D
<Psotnick> jak dam </h1> to automatycznie przechodzi do linijki niżej, czego użyć, zeby tego nie robił?
<firemark> młotka
<bastetmilo> display: inline
<Psotnick> bastetmilo: dzięki ;)
<GronX> witam mam problem wywali?o mi ca?? zawarto?? pulpitu, wrzuci?o te? j?zyk pl dla systemu (menu... itd) kto? wie co si? mog?o sta?? Okoliczno?? zdarzenia to pod??czanie projektora i jaki? zonk x serwera
<kklimonda> GronX: popraw kodowanie, albo pisz bez użycia polskich liter.
<GronX> skasowalo mi jezyk pl z systemu i zawartosc pulpitu
<kklimonda> GronX: co to znaczy "wywaliło całą zawartość pulpitu"? Czy, po przelogowaniu wszystko wraca do normy?
<GronX> nie
<kklimonda> to pokaż wynik ls -l $HOME/
<kklimonda> i zawartość plików $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs i $HOME/.config/user-dirs.locale
<kklimonda> tylko nie wklejaj tego na kanał
<GronX> wiem lol
<Psotnick> a nie wie ktoś może jak to zrobić, żeby jednocześnie działało text-align: right?
<GronX> mam siano w g?owie
<GronX> problem to tylko j?zyk bo przecie? zmiana j?zyka zmienia scierzk? dost?pu
<DaZ> jednocześnie? :f
<Psotnick> DaZ: tak
<DaZ> GronX: kup słownik, kup normalny klient.
<DaZ> jednocześnie z? >:
<Psotnick> aha, muślałem, że to do mnie ;)
<DaZ> ad jednoczesności raczej tak.
<Psotnick> żeby jednocześnie działało text-align: right i display: inline
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: display: inline-block
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> nudy
<TheNumb> Dreadlisz, postawiłeś już giento? :P
<Dreadlish> stawiam
<Dreadlish> ciągnie się kernelik ;d
<Dreadlish> na szatańskim megahercu troche to idzie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ja kompiluję kdebase-meta
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: szatańskim?
<Dreadlish> 666MHz
<Dreadlish> :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: fuck yeah ;f
<Dreadlish> oryginalnie było 800mhz ale musiałbym lutować troche
<Dreadlish> ale ważne że działa
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jakiś arm?
<Dreadlish> i że było za free
<Dreadlish> p3 :D
<Psotnick> bastetmilo: dzięki, ale nie działa, zrobiłem inny układ
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: wooow... ja może postawię funtoo na celeronku 1.2
<TheNumb> Ciekawe ile będzie się kompilowało jajko i czy nie spłynie procesor <:
<Dreadlish> miałem kiedyś na 1,7 p4 ale odechciało mi sie
<Dreadlish> za dużo pierdzielenia
<Dreadlish> i migrowania kolegi :D
<Dreadlish> fajnie było do pierwszego upgradu
<Dreadlish> tak co do tego "spływania"
<Dreadlish> na 466mHz bez radiatora kompilował się ok 3h i działał
<Dreadlish> ten szatański ma tylko radiator
<Dreadlish> bez wentylatora
<Dreadlish> i przeżył 3 kernele
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: przy 4 się poddał?
<Dreadlish> i upgrade fbsd :D
<Dreadlish> czwarty teraz
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: masz taki sprzęt, czy 4fun stawiasz? :P
<Dreadlish> 4fun
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a normalnie masz coś mocniejszego? :P
<Dreadlish> mam 2x2 2x3,33 i 3x3,33
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: no to distcc! :D
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dreadlish> na żadnym nie siedzi linoza :D
<TheNumb> ;f
<Dreadlish> w jednym dysk z linuchem siadł
<Dreadlish> drugi ma windowsa z premedytacją
<Dreadlish> a trzeci ma za mało miejsca ;d
<TheNumb> wywal troche pr0n to się zrobi <:
<Dreadlish> i tak mam już na zewnętrznym wszystko ;d
<Dreadlish> więc nie ma co zbytnio wywalać :D
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: u mnie działa...
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: aleeee zawsze moge postawić na trzech 1,5ghztkach
<Dreadlish> tylko zasilacz musiałbym odzyskać
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: odbierz swoje ;p
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> czekam na odsetki
<Dreadlish> bo wujek mi wisi zasilacz + 100zł
<Psotnick> bastetmilo: no cóż, moze źle to robię ;D
<Psotnick> w każdym razie spadam, na razie
<GronX> kklimonda wszystko naprawione thx ^^
<kklimonda> super
<winter> "Stężenie promieniotwórczego jodu nad Polską znacznie wzrosło"
<winter> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/kraj/stezenie-promieniotworczego-jodu-nad-polska-znaczn,1,4228275,wiadomosc.html
<TheNumb> Oj tam, oj tam. Sensacji szukają.
<winter> co nie zmienia faktuy, że poziom promieniowania wzrósł
<GronX> według mnie to już się tak rozwiało że nam nie zaszkodzi
<kklimonda> winter: wzrosło z ilu do ilu?
<winter> pisali, że pięćdziesięciokrotnie
<Dreadlish> oj tam, oj tam. a u mnie w pokoju śmierdzi - i to nie z okazji promieniowania
<winter> i że nadal to nie zagraża ludzkiemu zdrowiu
<winter> Dreadlish: fajnie masz
<DaZ> wszyscy wiemy, że to spisek żydów i nwo
<DaZ> i chcą nas wszystkich wymordować.
<GronX> zawsze są jacyś oni :P niema jak teorie spiskowe
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/K9WH7.jpg
<winter> jedno z moich kont na xp
<winter> jak widać cis ma z tym problem
<Wizard> winter: ale brzydkie :/
<Diabelko> marna podróbka W7
<winter> sam jesteś brzydki
<Wizard> temat ikon to se ustawiłeś taki, że aż szkoda gadać :D
<winter> domyślny
<Diabelko> no właśnie
<Diabelko> :C
<winter> nie chce mi się 3rd party p~appsów do ikon in stalować
<Wizard> a, pewnie nie da się zmienić
<Diabelko> Wizard: da się
<winter> da się z 3rd party aplikacjami
<Wizard> prawie jak w makosie :)
<Wizard> instalujesz program, to się da
<Diabelko> nawet kursory można zmienić ręcznie
<Diabelko> bez żadnych aplikacji
<Wizard> !
<winter> styl też wymaga patchowania uxtheme
<winter> ale to jeszcze zdzierżę
<Diabelko> styl tak, ale ikonki i kursory nie
<Wizard> śmierdzi komuną
<Diabelko> ja wiem, czy komuną
<winter> a F: to mój /home na archu
<Diabelko> oficjalny theme microsoftu sam patchuje uxtheme
<Diabelko> wszystkie te royale i zune to same robią
<winter> wystarczy uxtheme patcher
<winter> multi-patcher
<winter> i po problemie
 * harloczek idzie
<Diabelko> wystarczy uxtheme.dll zamienić, a nie jakieś aplikacje
<Wizard> uh
<winter> to właśnie robi uxthememultipatcher
<winter> nioe miałem spatchowowanego uxztheme.dll to użyłem mutipatchera
<winter> patchuje też vistę, server i w7
<Diabelko> do w7 nie potrzeba patchowania żadnych pierdów
<winter> a tego to nie wiem, nie mam już
<TheNumb> Mhmm... ludziki, czym robicie backupy?
<winter> ja rsync
<winter> ale ja się nie znam
<michal_s> TheNumb: polecam DejaDup, chyba, że na serwerze, wtedy wystarczy rsync ;)
<TheNumb> michal_s: a coś dla KDE? :P
<michal_s> TheNumb: no to nie pomogę :)
<michal_s> TheNumb: a nie ma KDejaDup? :P
<TheNumb> michal_s: a to robi backup całego fs?
<TheNumb> Bo ja bym najchętniej robił inkrementalne...
<michal_s> TheNumb: nie, z tego co pamiętam, to nie
<michal_s> TheNumb: do całego fs to lepiej już jakiś skrypt z dd
<michal_s> TheNumb: albo clonezilla
<krzakx> da się w najnowszym FF 4 wyłączyć pasek systemowy?
<krzakx> zeby było tak jak w chromie ?
<Admc> krzakx, jest jakiś dodatek co tak robi
<Admc> ale nie pamiętam jak się nazywa
<krzakx> kurcze przeciez mogli to od razu zrobic
<krzakx> po ludzku
<Admc> krzakx, właśnie nie, rozwiązanie w google chrome jest do kitu moim zdaniem
<Admc> właśnie firefox ma normalnie zrobione
<krzakx> mi odpowiada, poniewaz obszar roboczy jest zmakysmalizowany
<krzakx> wow... nowy firefox jest odczuwalnie szybszy niezle, niezle
<Diabelko> każdy firefox był odczuwalnie szybszy od poprzedniego
<Diabelko> i to wcale nie była zasługa nieprawdopodobnej szybkości przeglądarki
<fleinhardt> witam
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> http://networkedblogs.com/g5FP4 dobre :>
<gracz> hi to all :)
<gracz> tfu
<gracz> witam wszystkich :D
<gracz> jak sprawdzic jakiego Ubu uzywa aktualnie menadzera okien?
<gracz> (jestem newbie w ubuntu)
<gracz> to jest bardzo wazna kwestia :)
<gracz> potrzebuje to bo mam problem z pewnym bugiem
<kklimonda> gracz: Ubuntu, czy jakiś remx?
<gracz> normalny
<gracz> ubu 10.10 od canonicala
<kklimonda> to albo metacity, albo compiz - zobaczyc możesz w liscie procesów
<kklimonda> (ew. compiz to menadżer który się odpala, kiedy włączasz efekty pulpitu)
<gracz> efekty pulpitu to znaczy?
<gracz> te obrotowe kostki?
<gracz> nie uzywam tego
<gracz> ale w liscie procesow jest compiz
<gracz> tylko
<gracz> tzn, ze mam pisac ze uzywam compiza?
<kklimonda> tak
<kklimonda> compiz to nie tylko kostka
<gracz> kklimonda: a co on jeszcze ma czego nie ma metacity
<gracz> ?
<gracz> bo moze przez to mi sie sypie jMP
<gracz> pa
<DarkWolf448> Hej :)
<DarkWolf448> Pamiętacie jak mówiłem, że w V**c*e jest domyślnie tapeta z Ubuntu ?
<DaZ> ah, oh
<mati75> uh
<mati75> yeah baby!
<DarkWolf448> Zrobiłem screena: http://www.tnij.org/vistaubuntu1234
<DarkWolf448> Zwróćcie uwagę na ostatnią linijkę w dymku :/
<DaZ> no to w ubuntu jest tapeta z wisty.
<DarkWolf448> Albo odwrotnie
<DaZ> ta jest w srubuntu od niedawna
<DarkWolf448> Ale raczej to pierwsze ze względu na (c)
<DaZ> ©
<mati75> http://www.tnij.org/vistaubuntu1234
<mati75> durne putty
<DarkWolf448> @DaZ: Dobrze, że mi przypomniałeś :D. Mianowicie jak w Ubuntu używać kodów znaków ???
<DaZ> nie mam ubuntu.
<DaZ> kombinuj i wyklikaj.
<DarkWolf448> W w*******e wystarczyło ALT+ID_ZNACZKA
<DaZ> no widzisz, a tu nie jest tak łatwo
<DaZ> bo to nie jest jakiś gówniany w*****s żeby było łatwo
<fleinhardt> bzium
<mati75> DarkWolf448: u mnie też jest
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vODF4cw
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> win 7 4 ftw
<DaZ> ze wy o tym http://i.imgur.com/LRJzb.jpg ? :f
<DaZ> paskudne te tapety są, zresztą
<DaZ> 8.10 i 9.04 było fajne, a reszta ssała.
<mati75> DaZ: 8.04 też była całkiem
<DaZ> hm, własnie
<Dreadlish> w ogóle to /dev/tty0 najlepsze
<DaZ> 8.04 i 8.10 chciałem chyba
<Dreadlish> albo /dev/console
<DaZ> Dreadlish: jesteś taki fajny
<Dreadlish> bardzo
<kklimonda>  natty ma fajną tapetę jedną: http://compixels.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Aubergine_Sea_by_Wyatt_Kirby.jpg
<Dreadlish> bo taka to wazelina z tapetami
<Dreadlish> pierwsze co robie to ją zmieniam =.=
<Dreadlish> ale ta jest fajna
<Dreadlish> tylko w kolorystyce 10*
<DaZ> jakaś taka prosta :f
<Dreadlish> no
<DarkWolf448> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyWxW4dqD_g&feature=player_profilepage#t=505s <-- posłuchajcie tego fragmentu XD
<DarkWolf448> Chodzi o to (cytuję ten fragment): Z około kilograma cukru za 3 złote...
<DarkWolf448> 3 złote :O
<Dreadlish> lol
<Diabelko> domorosły suchar dla 12-latków wychowanych przez demotywatory
<TheNumb> :(
<TheNumb> Dalej nie działają u mnie te drivery nvidii :(
<TheNumb> Bu
<TheNumb> A jednak do Funtoo nie mam cierpliwości. Za dużo czasu to zajmuje.
<DaZ> jak coś zepsułeś to nie działają
<TheNumb> DaZ: nie ja zepsułem. Nvidia spieprzyła sprawę.
<sysek> co popsuliscie?
<TheNumb> DaZ: znalazłem parę osób którym też nie działa.
<DaZ> TheNumb: to dziwne, jakoś nie było wysypu rantów w internetach
<TheNumb> DaZ: tylko paru osobom nie działają. Podobna karta do mojej.
<TheNumb> Geforce Go 7400/7300 ma problemy z 270.xx
<DaZ> może już was nie suportują [;
<TheNumb> DaZ: raczej supportują.
<DaZ> ty sie już na bety rozpędziłeś?
<TheNumb> Jest napisane, że od serii 7 w górę.
<winter> TheNumb: a extra/nvidia-173xx? supportuje to twój chip?
<TheNumb> DaZ: ta "beta" jest już w repo archlinuxa.
<TheNumb> winter: to jest za stare.
<DaZ> ja nie wiem, ja nie używam repowej paczki
<winter> działa tylko czy supportuje twój chp
<winter> chip*
<TheNumb> winter: supportuje, ale nie działa. ;]
<winter> sam nie działasz :[
<TheNumb> winter: w sensie, efekty pulpitu nie działają, compiz się wykrzacza, ale tak to 3d chyca. W Minecrafta itd. normalnie się gra.
<winter> nvidia wspiera te starsze wersje sterowników dla linuksa
<winter> te starsze linie
<TheNumb> winter: te starsze nie są dla mojego chipu.
<winter> no to o to się pytałem
<winter> ale dobra
<winter> :x
<DaZ> i żadnego outputu nie? :f
<TheNumb> Chociaż... w sumie wspiera.
<TheNumb> DaZ: no, żadnego.
<TheNumb> Nic a nic.
<winter> /var/log/Xorg.0.log ??
<TheNumb> winter: nic ciekawego nie było.
<TheNumb> No nic, Chyba będę musiał jednak postawić to Funfoo =F
<DaZ> a niebety z ignoreabi ci nie ruszą?
<DaZ> ew. możesz sobie cofnąć xorga i cieszyć sie życiem
<TheNumb> DaZ: tego nie próbowałem.
<TheNumb> DaZ: ten sam xorg z 260.x działał ok.
<TheNumb> DaZ: 1.10 nie jest jeszcze stable w repo a pomimo tego wrzucili tam 270.30
<DaZ> to sobie wrzuć 260 :f
<carramba> czesc, mam pytanie, udalo mi sie zrobic z mavaricka live przez pxe, ale nie chce mi montowac jako persistent casper-rw, jest jakas opcja zeby wskazac sciezke do tego pliku?
<razdwa> hi
<DarkWolf448> Mam pytanie z innej beczki: mianowicie, czy był tutaj dzisiaj tutaj Admc ?
<TheNumb> `seen Admc
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> .seen Admc
<TheNumb> ?
<TheNumb> `utftest
<TheNumb> Gdzie wcięło bota? -.-
<DarkWolf448> Jakiego bota :D ?
<TheNumb> Przekliniaka
<SimonPHOENIX> ktory pakiet nadaje sie najlepiej do obrobki zdjec dla stron internetowych pod ubuntu?
<DarkWolf448> GIMP
<DarkWolf448> InkScape
<jacekowski> inkscape jest do grafiki wektorowej
<jacekowski> wiec sie nie nadaje w ogole
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ++
<jacekowski> a gimp to syf
<TheNumb> SimonPHOENIX: Photoshop CS5 pod wine
<Diabelko> gimp jest tylko dziwny z tymi swoimi panelami, a tak to dobry program
<bdfhjk> spróbuj narysować trójkąt w gimpie
<bdfhjk> albo prostokąt
<Diabelko> bdfhjk: chyba nie rozumiem dowcipu
<Diabelko> aż taki problem zafarbować zaznaczenie?
<bdfhjk> trochę okrężna droga
<bdfhjk> wiem bo niedawno sam to próbowałem zrobić :-)
<Diabelko> on ma sporo rodzajów pędzli
<Diabelko> i pełno dodatków
<bdfhjk> wiem
<bdfhjk> nie narzekam, bo ogółnie to dobry program
<bdfhjk> '-ł
<bdfhjk> w zasadzie jeden z najlepszych OS
<wlosio> hejo heja
<Psotnick> ramek się teraz też nie używa? czy nie weszło nic w zamian?
<DaZ> ze w internetach?
<BlessJah> nic
<BlessJah> ramki są złe
<BlessJah> ale chyba jeszcze można pływające używać
<BlessJah> chyba
<BlessJah> poza tym wystarczy transitional ustawić w doctype
<BlessJah> transitional pozwala na ramki i inne takie, ale w html5 juz nie mozna
<Psotnick> BlessJah: a czego się powinno używać?
<Diabelko> wlosio: co znaczy "ja pitam"?
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: ^
<Psotnick> Diabelko: kolega chyba ze śląska ;D pitać - uciekać czy coś ten deseń
<wlosio> Nie wiesz?!
<BlessJah> Psotnick: divów
<Dreadlish> hmm
<PoKrAk_> re
<Dreadlish> udar mózgu?
<wlosio> Psotnick: bardzo dobrze :)
<Psotnick> tego się mogłem spodziewać
<PoKrAk_> kogo odmuzdzacie ?
<Dreadlish> kij
<wlosio> pitać - lecieć :) <- bardziej temu bliżej
<Dreadlish> ja podkarpacie
<Dreadlish> ja druga strona polski
<Dreadlish> kartofle, pantofle i sznycle
<Psotnick> wiem, tutaj kiedyś było katowickie(w sensie tu gdzie mieszkam) ;D
<PoKrAk_> tam kartofle przeciez kazdy przedzkolak wie ze pyry lepsze
<Psotnick> kartofel to i po ślonsku jest ;D
<Dreadlish> pyry to w poznaniu pałenko
<Diabelko> Psotnick: ślunsku :P
<Diabelko> i powinna być taka kropeczka nad u
<PoKrAk_> nie w poznaniu lecz w krainie kopcowanej pomarańczy :D
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie kłam o ramkach
<Psotnick> Diabelko: przepraszam, nie chciałem już więcej nie będę ;(
 * PoKrAk_ je obiad
<Dreadlish> lol.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: chodzi o pływające?
<Dreadlish> teraz?
<PoKrAk_> ta
<bastetmilo> w html5 jak najbardziej są iframe
<PoKrAk_> wlasnie teraz tortille z biedronki
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jak wiesz lepiej to odpowiadaj, ja sie tym nie zajmuje na co dzien
<Psotnick> PoKrAk_: jesteś ubogi ;)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie mogę patrzeć co tu wyczyniasz cały czas.
<BlessJah> też cię kocham
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie publicznie, proszę Cię.
<PoKrAk_> psotnick i to bardzo
<PoKrAk_> nawet niezłe te tortille
<PoKrAk_> ostre nawet
<PoKrAk_> i mieso jest
<Diabelko> kłamiesz
<Diabelko> tam nie może być mięsa
<PoKrAk_> ok to kurczak
<PoKrAk_> prawie jak mieso
<Diabelko> kurczak to też mięso
<Diabelko> tam nie może być mięsa
<Diabelko> tam mogą być najwyżej pokrojone parówki
<Diabelko> w przyprawach do kurczaka
<PoKrAk_> smakuje jak mieso
<PoKrAk_> :D
<Dreadlish> mięso smakujące jak mięso - awangarda w kuchni
<Psotnick> PoKrAk_: jestem głodny przez Ciebie, a miałem się nie obżerać po 21
<Diabelko> jak już ustaliliśmy
<Diabelko> to nie mięso
<Diabelko> Psotnick: ja stwierdziłem, że po 19 nie będę
<Diabelko> a że nieraz siedzę do 3 w nocy
<Diabelko> to trochę ciężko
<Diabelko> :P
<Psotnick> no ja jadłem ~20:20
<PoKrAk_> :) heh znajomek opowiadał jak w dzungli byl w woju to mieli kucharza co sie pytał na co maja ochote
<PoKrAk_> znikał w dzungli i pozniej mieli cos o smaku wieptzowiny itp :D
<Nerihsa> dla przypomnienia - jutro prima aprilis :F
<Psotnick> a po jutrze caturday ;D
<Dreadlish> ta
<wlosio> ale bd sypał jutro kawałami ;D
<Psotnick> kur ja mam same chamskie ;/
<fbu90_> witam
<fbu90_> i o zdrowie pytam
<fbu90_> pytanie
<fbu90_> ubuntu 10.10 +Wifi + WPA2 = wolne wczytywanie stron
<fbu90_> ktos pomysła ma?
<fbu90_> nikogo nie ma
<fbu90_> zabieram zabawki i idę do odmu
<wlosio> prawda... WPA2 na Ubu jest ciut wolne , ale na 150mbps routerze i 20mbpsowm łaczu to nie odczuwalne;]
<wlosio> a ja się bawię na ReactOS , bawi się ktos w tym?
<Dreadlish> ja keidyś - odechciało mi sie
<Admc> ja mam na VirtualBoxie
<Admc> testuję co jakiś czas
<Admc> kiedyś próbowałem odpalić z pendrive bo zainstalowałem jak na dysku twardym, system ładował się 10 minut i zobaczyłem bluescreena przy ładowaniu środowiska graficznego
<wlosio> hahah ;D
<wlosio> ja zainstalowałem na Starym lapku :)
<wlosio> z jabuszka
<wlosio> 512 ram .... fajnie chodzi :P
<wlosio> ale mam wrażenie że to chodzi na oparciu o wine ;P ( takie tylko wrażenie mam )
<spass> `utf
<spass> hmm... Przeklinak zrejterował ?
<spass> ł a ś ć ń
<wlosio> ale ma jeden plus... odpala się w  sekunde i wyłacza w milisekunde
<Admc> Kto powinien robić coś ważnego a zamiast tego się obija niech napisze :D
<wlosio> Admc co sugerujesz? ;]
<Admc> A nic, tak chciałem sprawdzić pracowitość naszego narodu
<wlosio> hehe ;P
<wlosio> ja już po :P
<Admc> Testowaliście już Ubuntu 11.04
<Admc> ?
<wlosio> a nie , jeszcze nie
<wlosio> ja testuje ReactOSa
<Admc> ja tak i muszę powiedzieć, że jest duży wzrost stabilności w porównaniu do alphy3
<Admc> przypominam że dziś wyszła beta1
<Admc> tylko denerwuje mnie brak możliwości klikania prawym przyciskiem na panel w unity i brak przełączania okien scrollem
<Admc> a, no i jak włączyłem kostkę pulpitu do unity się wywaliło
<Admc> i już nie chciało wstać
<patryk_> siemacie
<patryk_> mam wielka prośbę
<patryk_> chce zainstalowac original war pod playonlinux
<patryk_> i wywala mi bład
<patryk_> znajdzie sie ktos tak pomocny
<patryk_> hallo
<Admc> zobacz tutaj: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13702
<patryk_> robie tak jak jest podane na strone tej
<patryk_> http://wikigames.ubuntu.pl/wiki/index.php?title=Original_War
<patryk_> i wywala mi błąd przy otwierania pliku setup.exe
<patryk_> taki
<patryk_>  The file '/media/OW_DISK1/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<kklimonda> musisz albo nadać plikowi atrybut wykonywalności, albo uruchomić go ręcznie, z konsoli
<kklimonda> wpisując /media/OW_DISK1/Setup.exe
<kklimonda> wine /media/OW_DISK1/Setup.exe
<kklimonda> o
<patryk_> a jak nadac plikowi atrybut wykonwalnosci?
<kklimonda> klikasz prawym, w wybierasz właściwości, ale może to nie działać na płycie (i pewnie nie działa)
<patryk_> nie działa
<kklimonda> no to pozostaje konsola
<patryk_> przez konsole zadziało
<patryk_> :)
<patryk_> za pomoc bardzo dziękuje
<patryk_> jednak aby korzystać z linuxa to tylko i wyłącznie konsola
<patryk_> tylko tak jak widziałes
<patryk_> to ze strony jakiej podałem był inny sposób instalacji
<kklimonda> wine to po prostu straszny hack, i nie jest wspierany
<patryk_> i czemu mu działo
<kklimonda> bo to było dawno
<kklimonda> w międzyczasie dodano wymóg by wszystko co odpalasz miało bit +x
<patryk_> znaszy się "straszny hack?
<kklimonda> bo to zwiększa bezpieczeństwo
<Admc> Najlepiej zmodyfikować aktywator wine, żeby można było odpalać bez bitu wykonywalności
<Admc> tak jak kiedyś
<patryk_> a pokierujecie?
<patryk_> aby nie było tego bitu wykonawalnosci
<patryk_> o kurcze teraz nie chce mi drugiej płyty odpalic
<patryk_> :(
<patryk_> mam niby naped z
<patryk_> lecz nie odpala go
<patryk_> co mam teraz zrobic
<kklimonda> musisz odmontować pierwszą płytę, i zamontować drugą w systemie
<patryk_> odmontowałem i zapmontowałem
<patryk_> podałem scieżke taka
<patryk_> "/media/OW_DISK2/"
<patryk_> lecz nie odpala
<patryk_> a musi byc    z/media?OW_DISK2/
<kklimonda> no to to jest to samo chyba, bo z jest mapowane do / ?
<patryk_> no nie wiem az tak bardzo to nie oganiram lecz poszlo  z/media/OW_DISK2/
<patryk_> i pytanie muszę instalowac directa
<patryk_> ?
<patryk_> bo pod koniec instalacji mam
<kklimonda> nie musisz, a jak musisz to lepiej przez winetricks
<patryk_> a gdzie jest ten winetricks
<patryk_> ?
<kklimonda> gdzieś na wiki wine jest link
<patryk_> http://winetricks.org/winetricks wget  nie moge pobrac z tej komendy
<wlosio> zna ktoś konwerter rmvb do mkv?
<Pitek> wlosio: mencoder
<Admc> tak sobie siedzę i słucham muzyczki z herosów trójki, to normalne?
<wlosio> Admc: ja uwielbiam muzyka z Rainbow Six i Medal of Honor : PA :)
<wlosio> muzykę
<wlosio> mencoder jest konsolowy?!....
<Admc> ta, ale jest pierdyliard nakładek na niego
<Admc> Wie ktoś czy napisanie silnika do Heroes3 od podstaw było by dużym problemem dla grupy doświadczonych programistów?
<Admc> Bo napisano implementacje do Herosów 2 i 1
<wlosio> Pewnie nie
<wlosio> ;]
<Admc> to może i do 3 dało by radę
<Admc> pytam się bo chciałbym mieć Heros3 w telefonie
<wlosio> sądzę że tak :P, ale to tylko sądzenie
<Admc> Mam dwójkę ale trójka jest 100 razy lepsza
<wlosio> potem obczaje tego mencodera , ale ciekawi mnie że ReactOS w Necie jest rozpoznawany jako "WIndows Server 2003"
<Admc> ReactOS to jest wine + jądro napisane na podstawie dokumentacji windows 2003
<Admc> może za jakieś 10-15 lat ten system będzie używalny
<wlosio> ;P
<wlosio> Linux w bardzo szybkim czasie stał się używalny..... :P
<Admc> Dzięki społeczności GNU
<Admc> która portowała programy UNIXowe na Linuxa
<Admc> co dało dużą bazę oprogramowania w stosunkowo krótkim czasie
<Admc> Czy AMD ma coś do powiedzenia na rynku Smartphoneów?
<wlosio> ;) i dobrze, teraz nie muszę bulić 350zł za OEMa MSa a najgorszej wersji
<Admc> Bo Nvidia ma Tegrę i konkuruje głównie z Qualcommem
<wlosio> szczerze nie wiem , nie siedze w smarfonach
<wlosio> ew. sam mam Symbiana w tel
<kklimonda> wlosio: 350zł za system to właściwie za darmo
<univac> amd ...
<Admc> kklimonda, to daj mi 350 zł, z chęcią wykorzystam je na lepszy cel niż kupowanie windowsa
<kklimonda> Admc: zarób
<Admc> który nadaje się co najwyżej do odpalania gier
<patryk_> a co do gier
<patryk_> to jak zainstalowac directx na wine
<Admc> kklimonda, jak dla ciebie 350 zł to właściwie nic to czemu nie przekażesz?
<kklimonda> patryk_: prawnie na pewno nie musisz instalować.
<Admc> patryk_,  nie instaluje się directx na wine!
<patryk_> oo
<kklimonda> Admc: dlaczego mam przekazywać tobie? Zrobiłeś coś wartego dla mnie bym ci je przekazał? MS zrobił, nie miałbym problemu zapłacić im za system.
<Admc> to daje więcej szkód niż korzyści
<wlosio> kklimonda, jesli uważasz że to za darmo to mi je daj , inaczej je skonsumuje
<univac> do pracy ;]
<kklimonda> stwierdzenie, że Windows nadaje się tylko do gier jest po prostu zakładaniem sobie klapek na oczy.
<Admc> Wine ma własną implementację directx która jest w tym momencie zgodna w 95% z tą od microsoft
<wlosio> dla mnie MS to tylko do gier..
<wlosio> ja żadko odpalam MS
<wlosio> bo dużo działą na wine
<patryk_> a oka zobacze bo ciagam teraz patha do original war i zobacze czy tez mi się gra zatnie i bedzie tylko dzwiek
<Admc> kklimonda, ja tam nie mam windowsa i dla mnie jedyna rzecz która kuleje w linuxie to właśnie mało gier
<Diabelko> ciapy jesteście, jeśli uważacie że windows tylko do gier
<Diabelko> na windowsie się takie kokosy robi
<Admc> ta ta
<patryk_> ja sam mam na drugim kompie windowsa 3 lata i wszystrko gra
<Admc> pewnie zaraz z Photoshopem albo autocadem wyjedziesz
<patryk_> i nie ma ze zawiesza sie czy cos
<Diabelko> nie, ale nikt nie zapłaci za naprawę ubuntu
<univac> linuksa nie chca nawet za darmo urzedy i inne .. hehe
<Diabelko> a za windowsa zawsze
<patryk_> z linux mam problem połączeniem sie do sieci d hd2
<Diabelko> dobra, idę
<Diabelko> pozdro szejset
<patryk_> a na win działa bez ale
<Admc> univac, a w Rosji migrują wszystko na Linuxa :P
<univac> a w monachium wrocili na windows
<patryk_> jest stabliny i dobry pod serwy bo nie ma wirów
<patryk_> ale to tez wkestia czasu
<Admc> patryk_, zainstaluj słownik do klienta irc, bo tego nie da się czytać
<Admc> popełniasz mnóstwo literówek
<Admc> i przez to nie wiadomo co masz na mysli
<patryk_> wybacz, po prostu szybko i od niechcenia pisze wybacz:P
<kklimonda> Admc: ja jestem zainteresowany trochę szerszym zastosowaniem Linuksa niż mój Desktop, i dlatego patrzę uważanie co Microsoft robi, i co warto od nich brać. Osobiście nie uważam, by można było promować FOSS poprzez ignorowanie MS i Windowsa.
<JamJamPoland> Witam
<JamJamPoland> Jest tutaj ktoś?
<Admc> ta ta
<JamJamPoland> Cześć
<patryk_> ba
<JamJamPoland> Mam mały problem z virtualbox
<m477> dlaczego konsola mi wyswietla ze po zainstalowaniu emacs bedzie 80 mb zajmowac?
<kklimonda> m477: bo tyle będzie pewnie zajmować wraz z zależnościami
<JamJamPoland> Ostatnio bawię się w towrzenie sieci - na razie wirtualnie
<m477> jakimi zaleznosciami
<m477> kklimonda: przeciez to jest edytor tekstu
<JamJamPoland> Zainstalowałem na VB Ubuntu - skonfigurowałem 2 karty siciowe(jenda NAT druga Sieć izolowana)
<JamJamPoland> skonfigurowałem serwer dhcp na tej maszynie
<JamJamPoland> teraz zainstalowałem drugie ubuntu
<patryk_> vb ubuntu znaczy>
<JamJamPoland> i chciałbym aby pobierało ip z tego pierwszego
<patryk_> ?
<JamJamPoland> ubuntu 10.04
<kklimonda> m477: ale dostarcza cały własny język programowania, w którym go możesz modyfikować, jak tylko zechcesz.
<JamJamPoland> Wyłączyłem DHCP z VirtualBox
<JamJamPoland> żeby nie przydzielał sowjego IP
<Admc> Z jakiej firmy płyty główne polecacie?
<m477> to chyba zbyt mocno powiedziane
<JamJamPoland> chcę aby Ubuntu 2 brało adres ip z serwera dhcpz  ubuntu 1
<Admc> Dodam że obecnie mam w drugim kompie ASUSa A8N-SLI i jestem zadowolony
<kklimonda> m477: czemu? Możesz zmienić właściwie wszystko w emacsie korzystając z elispa.
<Admc> więc myślałem, żeby brać coś właśnie z ASUSa
<Admc> ale może istnieją lepsze alternatywy
<kklimonda> m477: możesz pisać dla niego gry, czytniki poczty, przeglądarki www etc.
<kklimonda> więc całość musi swoje ważyć
<patryk_> a abit ,gigabyte?
<JamJamPoland> Może mi ktoś pomóc?
<Admc> z Gigabyte to mam GeForcea i też jest dobry
<patryk_> jak bym jeszcze wiedział jak CI pomóc to chętnie
<patryk_> to pewnie głupie lecz wysokie modele gigabyte stasznie mi się wizualnie podobają:)
<Admc> przecież to i tak jest w środku więc nie ma różnicy
<Admc> no chyba że sobie obudowę ściągasz specjalnie żeby popatrzeć na płytę główną
<patryk_> tak dlatego głupie lecz w testach wydajnościowych gigabyte wypada lepiej
<JamJamPoland> To jak pomożecie ?
<Admc> JamJamPoland,
<JamJamPoland> ?
<Admc> lepiej zapytaj na kanale virtualboxa albo ich forum
<Admc> obawiam się, że mało kto tutaj bawi się w ten sposób
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: a obie maszyny dodałeś do tej samej sieci? U mnie to działało bez problemu.
<bastetmilo> Admc: asus ma do bani serwis.
<Admc> bastetmilo, w sensie?
<JamJamPoland> Karty wewnętrzne ustawiłem na tryb host-only
<Admc> kurde, ktoś spamuje na naszym kanale
<Admc> a op akurat jest nieobecny
<Admc> da się jakoś zyskać opa jak nie ma ChanServa postawionego?
<bastetmilo> Admc:  w sensie: długo trwa, często wracają niesprawne, wymieniają na używki, ogólnie olewają sprawę.
<Admc> bastetmilo, doświadczyłeś tego czy opowiadał ci znajomy kolegi kuzyna wujka?
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: no to powinno powinno działać (chociaż ja ustawiałem internal network) o ile obie maszyny mają ustawioną tę samą sieć.
<kklimonda> ach, no i poszedł
<bastetmilo> Admc: pracowałam kiedyś w sklepie komputerowym, więc wiem jak to wygląda od tej strony.
<Admc> ok, dzięki za info
<Admc> ta płyta raz się spaliła (komp nie był odkurzany chyba z rok) i na nową czekałem dwa tygodnie więc to nie jest strasznie długo. Dodam że dali mi wtedy jakiegoś zastępczaka
<patryk_> jeżeli chodzi o serwis asusa to nie powiem nic złego bo naprawde szybko naprawiaja sprzety
<bastetmilo> Admc: dał ci sklep płytę zastępczą czy sam serwis asusa?
<Admc> już nie pamiętam dokładnie jak to było, bo to było z 5 albo 4 lata temu
<JamJamPoland> Chłopaki poradziłem sobie
<JamJamPoland> Dzięki za próbę pomocy:)
<JamJamPoland> Także jak byście kiedyś chcieli zrobić to co ja robiłem dajcie znać :)
<patryk_> jak wyłączyć szybko compiz
<patryk_> do grnaia
<Admc> metacity --replace
<Admc> robisz sobie aktywator i masz
<patryk_> a aby uruchomic ponownie
<Admc> compiz --replace
<Admc> był też programik który automatycznie wyłączał compiza przy uruchomianiu wybranych aplikacji ale musisz poszukać, bo nie pamiętam jak on się nazywał
<Admc> Okej, ja spadam bo już późno, do zobaczenia :3
<wlosio> mnie w OpenSuśle wnerwiał menager okien to wpisywałem właśniue " compiz --replace"
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-01
<foreste> kto ma acelaracje sprzetowa w przegladarce ?
<kklimonda|erc> no, emacs ma chyba faktycznie wszystko
<kklimonda|erc> ciekawe jak się jego klient sprawuje..
<kklimonda|erc> klienta IRCa ;)
<Pitek> xD
<kklimonda|erc> będę musiał trochę skonfigurować, ale dałbym radę używać..
<PoKrAk> first ?? :D
 * PoKrAk vita
<Barthalion> Nie, nie first
<GronX> Powitał :D
<PoKrAk> ma moze ktoś mozliwosc wystawic obraz iso vista home premium 64 ???
<GronX> na torrentach jest
<GronX> :D
<PoKrAk> to zapodaj mi jakis torrent co działa
<PoKrAk> ja znalazłem jeden i 0 0 :/
<GronX> zaraz poszukam
<PoKrAk> a musze lapka reinstalnąc i sie okazało, ze mam tylko 32 bit :/
<PoKrAk> ok
<GronX> musi być home premium?
<PoKrAk> musi
<PoKrAk> zgodnie z licencją
<GronX> ok
<GronX> i pl koniecznie?
<PoKrAk> no koniecznie
<GronX> bo puki co mam ale en
<PoKrAk> en tyz znalazłem
<PoKrAk> wiec dlatego o iso pytałem czy ktos ma :D
<shpaq> mornin'
<spass> o/
<gtriderxc> na torrentach jest vista
<gtriderxc> owszem
<gtriderxc> tylko nie wiadomo co ma gratis
<gtriderxc> i w jakiej wersji jezykowej
<gtriderxc> ja wlasnie zassałem businessa ale nie jestem zadowolony specjalnie bo nie wiem czy nie ma gratisów
<manishe> simka z rana
<manishe> gtriderxc: no gratisy moga byc zawsze:D
<manishe> ostatnio firma Samsung instaluje keyloggery na preinstalowanych systemach windows, poczytajcie http://www.wykop.pl/ramka/685309/samsung-zainstalowal-keyloggery-na-laptopach/
<gtriderxc> :))
<PoKrAk> jak masz viste buissness 32 bit pl to udostepnij mi iso
<PoKrAk> ma moze ktoś mozliwosc wystawic obraz iso vista home premium 64  pl???
<Carnophage> gtriderxc: chcesz business bez gratisow to znajdz kogos znajomego z dostepem do msdnaa
<gtriderxc> mialem kiedyś
<gtriderxc> musze poszukać danych dostępu
<gtriderxc> ale fakt dziełi za wskazówkę
<gtriderxc> http://www.wykop.pl/ramka/685309/samsung-zainstalowal-keyloggery-na-laptopach/
<wlosio> siem
<wlosio> a'
<michal_s> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/
<PoKrAk> zassałem ultimate i zobaczym co z tego będzie
<wlosio> wow... ubu 11.04 beta ma aż 4gb :D
<GronX> to co oni tam wcisneli
<GronX> cale repo? :P
<michal_s> może pornola jakiegoś dorzucili, bo się miejsce na DVD marnowało :P
<GronX> taki z specjalną opcją jak ogarniesz konsolę to będziesz mógł uruchomić :D
<GronX> na zachętę żeby się ludzie uczyli i nie bali konsoli :D
<wlosio> co bd mógł uruchomić?
<manishe> wie ktos, co oznaczaja pakiety ze statusem 'id' wsrod wynikow aptitude search?
<foreste> http://img823.imageshack.us/i/kolob.jpg/
<winter> o/
<PoKrAk> Ultimate z kluczami home proff sie zainstalował
<GronX> czyli miałem rację ? :D
<foreste> PoKrAk:  bo na jednej dvd jest all  systemu
<foreste> tylko cd ogranica wersje
<foreste> cd kkey
<Diabelko> foreste: kto ci takich głupot naopowiadał?
<foreste> sam sprawdzilem :)
<Diabelko> szczególnie, że CD-key wprowadza się po instalacji (:
<foreste> instalowalem viste
<foreste> moglem busines wybrac jak cd key nie podalem
<foreste> jak poda key to instalator sam wybierze edycje
<Diabelko> nie miałem styczności z tym czymś
<Diabelko> ale w normalnym systemie czyt. 7 i xp nie ma takich rzeczy
<Diabelko> chociaż mogłeś też mieć jakiś nośnik administratorski
<Diabelko> widziałem takie pierdoły
<PoKrAk> wiec gra gitara z buissnes bede musiał tak samo porobic
<foreste> w xp nie bylo
<foreste> kazda wersja ma to nawet dvd oem
<foreste> tylko zaalezy od cd key jaki zainstaluje ci system tzn edycja
<foreste> lub jaki wybierzesz
<foreste> ale wtedy po wpisaniu cd key innej edycji nie przyjmie
<foreste> zeby nie wpisywac keya przy instalacji trza wybrac edycje co jest cd key
<foreste> i po instalacji wpisze sie
<wlosio> Ludki
<wlosio> Internet Pobieram z USB WiFi... ,mam karte sieciową... czy dasię zrobić by karta sieciowa z której wczęsniej pobierałem internet , teraz przekazywał go dalej innym użądzeniom?
<gjm> najpierw to ortografie se do glowy przekaz
<wlosio> oj...
<wlosio> a da się tak? , czy muszę ciągnąć 15 metrów kabla od Routera? do DVD?
<gjm> pewnie ze sie da
<gjm> jak sie pomysli to sie wszystko da
<gjm> chcesz wykorzystac komputer jako router po prostu
<wlosio> wiem że w windowsie od karty sieciowej , ciągło się do innego urządzenia i dawało się " udostępnij te łącze innym użytkownikom", czy coś takiego
<wlosio> czy urządzeniom i działało , ale od kilku lat nie używam ten funkcji , bo jest router :P., ale router zaś jest za daleko i na pingwinie zabardzo niewiem jak to zrobić P
<wlosio> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2009/03/udostepnianie-poaczenia-internetowego-w.html , ten poradnik jest ok ?
<gjm> wlosio: ofc, tylko go przystosuj pod siebie
<gjm> dobra, afk
<wlosio> moze uda się z WiFi na karte sieciową puścić .. :P
<wlosio> nie czaje tego , n iuc posukam innych
<wlosio> poszukam*
<wlosio> $ ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.155
<wlosio> SIOCSIFADDR: Brak dostępu
<wlosio> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Brak dostępu
<wlosio> na 1.1 to samo
<wlosio> i eth0 to samo ... xP zwała
<BlessJah> wlosio: z sudo strzelaj
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> wiem to bez googlowania
<BlessJah> a sekunda googlowania daje mi wyniki
<BlessJah> masę wyników
<Dreadlish> yo
<wlosio> nie działą mi to , pobrałem "network-config" i dupa dupa duoa
<wlosio> dupa
<wlosio> eth0 NAT Client : 192,168,5,2 / Net: 255.255.255.0/ Gate: 192.168.5.1
<wlosio> wlan0 NAT Server: IP:192.168.5.1 / N: 255.255.255.0 : Gate: Nic ,. ( i za chczone NET by sie dzielić)
<wlosio> General: AutoDNS , Default Device : wlan0
<wlosio> i nie wiem co tu źe ljest
<wlosio> jest*
<BlessJah> wlosio: z roota musisz, to raz
<BlessJah> wlosio: dwa, to wystarczyloby poswiecic dziesiec sekund na poszukanie z google
<wlosio> z roota robie ;)
<wlosio> teraz jeszcze raz zrobiłęm z roota i nic to nie daje... psia krew
<BlessJah> root ma # w prompcie
<wlosio> odpalam su - root i wskakuje mi root@wlosio# i dale sobie wklepuje komendy
<wlosio> pewnie mam tak nawalone że ho ho ;P
<BlessJah> pewnie tak
<wlosio> lipa kirde
<BlessJah> google
<wlosio> nie działa .. jak to rozwiązać to już nie wiem
<wlosio> prościej kabel będzie ciągnąc chyba
<wlosio> google już mi  nie pomagają ;(
<BlessJah> nie szukałeś wogóle
<BlessJah> gdybyś szukał to byś od razu wiedział że ifconfig z roota
<wlosio> nie pisało sudo na pocżatek ;] , temu mnie to zmyliło..
<PushUpek> ave ;D
<winter> D; eva
<BlessJah> wall-e
<PoKrAk> qwa hp pawulon na viscie
<PoKrAk> toz szybciej moja babcia biega wrrrrr
<GronX> jak ma 1gb ramu to muli
<GronX> mój tez miał dostał 2 i smigało
<PoKrAk> od pol godziny 0% z pobierania aktualizacji
<GronX> na win7 tez byl szybki a na ubunto to jest demon predkości :P
<PoKrAk> no ma 1 giga
<PoKrAk> nie moj kumpeli robie
<winter> to za mało na ten bloatowaty system
<PoKrAk> wrr chciałem jej dis go zdac ale chyba nic z tego
<winter> w ogóle było kiedyś tak
<PoKrAk> oo zapomniałem przy ty,m go aktywowac
<winter> że sprzedawano laptopy "designed for vista" z 1gb ramu
<winter> what the fuck
<BlessJah> GronX: ubuntu z win7 ida leb w leb
<BlessJah> jedno i drugie ciezkie i brzydkie
<PoKrAk> wtf wpisany klucz produktu jest nie[rawidłowy
<PoKrAk> :/
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: wywal windowsa
<BlessJah> walnij freedosa
<BlessJah> bedzie szybciej
<GronX> BlessJah ja twierdzę że ubuntu jest lepsze od w7
<PoKrAk> zebym mogł :/
<PoKrAk> debiasn jest lepszy od ubuntu
<GronX> w w7 mnie wnerwiało jak kończyłem pracę i musiałem gasić lapka a on aktualizacja 1 z 50 nie wyłączaj komputera !
<PoKrAk> LD
<GronX> a w ubuntu klikasz i wyłączony
<PoKrAk> ooo przepisałem klucz i sie aktywował
<BlessJah> GronX: wylaczaj z opcja nie instaluj aktualizacji
<PoKrAk> hmm czy to mozliwe ze bez aktualizacji mulił ??\
<GronX> BlessJah ja nie mam z tym problemu  używam ubuntu
<PoKrAk> tfu aktywacji
<BlessJah> bardzo prawdopodobne
<GronX> BlessJah poza tym w d mam polityke microsoftu i ich zdzierstwo
<BlessJah> ja czekam az mi z msdnaa dadzą za darmo
<GronX> BlessJah miałem na zucie msdnaa ale ciekawe czy dalej ważne jest
<GronX> raczej nie
<BlessJah> długa licencja której nikt nie czyta
<GronX> bo licencja powinna być prosta a nie na..bane wtym zawsze tyle bzdur że się pociąć idzie
<GronX> to ja już wole czytać jakąś książkę przynajmniej czas miło spędzę
<GronX> czekam aż dyski ssd stanieją bo do lapka chcę sobie zapodac
<GronX> myślę ze debian 6 będzie chodził jak diabeł
<BlessJah> wszystko na ssd będzie chodziło jak diabeł
<BlessJah> no moze poza vista
<PoKrAk> ciekawe ile aktualizacji pociagnoł w czasie jak pokazał ze 0% pobranego
<GronX> koniec pracy :D 3mcie się
<PoKrAk> 3 aktualizacje :/
<winter> to na początek
<BlessJah> Your window manager appears to be awesome
<BlessJah> whoah, recordmydesktop to zwrócił
<SimonPHOENIX> moja kolumna faktura_paid jest typu enum
<SimonPHOENIX> chce usunac rekordy starsze niz 16 dni niezaplacone, 'DELETE FROM `faktura` WHERE `faktura_date` < NOW() - INTERVAL 16 DAY AND `faktura_paid` = "no";'
<SimonPHOENIX> i co tu zle mam ze nie dziala?
<flejm92> skoro starsze to znak '>'
<gtriderxc> instalowau ktos U11.04 beta1 x64 ??
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: ROTFL
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: faktura_paid
<jacekowski> czemu nie faktura_zaplacona
<jacekowski> albo invoice_paid
<jacekowski> jak sie decyduje na nazwy to sie robi je w jednym jezyku
<SimonPHOENIX> jacekowski, bo po szwedzku faktura to tez faktura
<jacekowski> ale paid to nie jest po szwedzku
<SimonPHOENIX> tak, ale w tym przypadku to jest wymagane
<flejm92> poradziłem sobie z tym zapytaniem?
<flejm92> poradziłeś*
<SimonPHOENIX> jestem w trakcie
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: to sobie zrob selecta najpierw
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: i zobacz ktora czesc sie psuje
<jacekowski> czy to pierwsza nie lapie tego co trzeba
<jacekowski> czyli robisz SELECT  FROM `faktura` WHERE `faktura_date` < NOW() - INTERVAL 16 DAY;
<jacekowski> i masz
<jacekowski> a potem to samo dla drugiej czesci
<jacekowski> i enum o ile dobrze pamietam ma byc nie "no" tylko 'no'
<grappas> kurfa
<grappas> jak mi się nie chce uczyć
<grappas> :(
<grappas> że tak z ciekawości spytam
<grappas> z jakiego klienta IRC korzystacie??
<en0x> bitchx
<en0x> x;d
<grappas> nie żebym się pytał, bo nie wiem, tylko tak dla statystyki
<grappas> LD
<grappas> :D
<Diabelko> aaa
<Diabelko> jak dla statystyki
<Diabelko> to z mIRCa
<en0x> no dlatego mowie ze z bitchx
<en0x> ;D
<SimonPHOENIX> no zrobilem nawet osobne zapytanie i dupa :/
<grappas> ja sam mam na pidginie
<SimonPHOENIX> where = 'DELETE FROM `faktura` WHERE `faktura_id` = '+str(row[0])
<grappas> :)
<en0x> grappas: ogolnie to statystyki klamiw
<en0x> klamia
<grappas> no przecie oglądam wiadomości
<grappas> :D
<grappas> ale się przydają jak się chce oszukiwać
<grappas> :D
<grappas> ludzi znaczy
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: zle
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: zrob tego selecta
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: w konsole mysql wpisz
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: i zobacz ile wynikow dostajesz na jednego
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: ile na drugiego
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: i dostaniesz blad albo bedziesz wiedzial ze cos z selectem nie tak jak ci 0 wynikow wypluje
<grappas> mając do dyspozycji plik txt w którym są dane tablicowe/znaki sprawdzić ile ma wierszy i kolumn, tak abby można było je wrzucić do tablicy dynamicznej (c++)
<grappas> jak??
<jacekowski> liczyc znaki
<jacekowski> tzn. znaki nowej lini
<jacekowski> i dlugosci lini liczyc
<grappas> hmm
<grappas> chodzi o to
<grappas> w sumie dobrze
<grappas> :D
<grappas> jacekowski: tak
<kklimonda_> no, chyba znalazłem idealnego klienta IRCa ;)
<Diabelko> kklimonda_: irssi?
<kklimonda_> Diabelko: emacs!
<kklimonda_> ;D
<Diabelko> kklimonda_: to się chyba ERC nazywa, nie?
<kklimonda_> Diabelko: nom
<Diabelko> kklimonda_: ja się ostatnio strasznie leniwy zrobiłem i na piździnie siedzę, bo i tak nie widzę głębokiego sensu jakichś magicznych skrótów i takich rzeczy
<Diabelko> a jest wygodny, bo wszystko w nim ma
<Diabelko> m
<Diabelko> nawet nicki koloruje ;)
<kklimonda_> Diabelko: ech, dla mnie pidgin odpada - niewygodnie mi się z niego siedziało na większej ilości kanałów.
<Diabelko> kklimonda_: ja siedzę chyba na 8 na dwóch sieciach
<Diabelko> jest wygodnie
<Diabelko> można nawet ustawić, że jak zamkniesz okienko to i tak jesteś na kanale
<kklimonda_> Diabelko: może po prostu nie lubię graficznych klientów
<Diabelko> i potem ci wyświetla na liście kontaktów jak ktoś beepa
 * jacekowski ma otwarte prawie 40 okienek w irssi
<kklimonda_> ja miałem w pewnym momencie ponad 100
<kklimonda_> ale to dlatego, że nie zamykałem ich nigdy
<Diabelko> ja kiedyś nie umiałem, to tyle ile było to miałem :D
<kklimonda_> więc w sumie się nie liczy - wszystkie privy miałem pootwierane
<jacekowski> te najwazniejsze mam od 1-20
<jacekowski> a reszta to rozne niezamkniete
<kklimonda_> no, to ja miałem podobnie
<SimonPHOENIX> jacekowski, doszedlem o co chodzilo, i nie bylo bledu w zapytaniu tylko w kodzie pythona byka zrobilem dlatego nie dzialalo
<Diabelko> używał ktoś accessa 2007 i SQLa?
<Diabelko> kklimonda_: może Ty?
<kklimonda_> Diabelko: nope
<Diabelko> za nic nie mogę na cholerze wymusić autonumerowania
<wmp> hello
<wmp> da się apt-get bądx aptitude wypisać binarki pakietów które chce zainsatlowac?
<bdfhjk> da się poprzez dpkg na pewno
<bdfhjk> dpkg --listfiles
<bdfhjk> ale to już po zainstalowaniu :-)
<kklimonda_> wmp: apt-file potrafi coś takiego
<wmp> kklimonda_: pokazzać tylko binarki?
<kklimonda_> wmp: też - programy siedzą w odpowiednich katalogach w końcu
<wmp> czyli jakiś mądry awk?
<wmp> to to samo co dpkg
<kklimonda_> wmp: dpkg musi najpierw zainstalować paczkę
<kklimonda_> apt-file potrafi bez instalacji
<Galvatron> Witam
<wmp> kklimonda_: ok, i tak musze te pakiety zodinstalowac
<Galvatron> Mam dwa problemy z plikami logów w Ubu 10.10: 1) "messages" i kern.log bardzo szybko puchną do rozmiarów rzędu kikaset MB/1GB/ponad 1GB i 2) Po ty, jak ostatnio wyczyściłem folder /var/log, bo brakowało mi już miejsca na partycji systemowej (było w nim 3,2GB logów), teraz wbudowany w GNOME Log File Vieewer przestał w ogóle pokazywac logi, mimo że system juz je odtworzył.
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: co to znaczy "bardzo szybko" ?
<Galvatron> Przedwczoraj wywaliłem "messages, a dziś już ma koło 400MB
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: no to coś się dziać musi
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: a przy okazji logrotate się pewnie popsuł
<kklimonda_> pokaż ls -l /usr/bin/logrotate
<kklimonda_> ls -l /usr/sbin/logrotate
<Galvatron> Wyskoczyło tylko takie coś: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 50828 2010-08-05 23:04 /usr/sbin/logrotate
<Galvatron> A przy pierwszej komendzie: ls: cannot access /usr/bin/logrotate: No such file or directory
<kklimonda_> to wpisz /usr/sbin/logrotate -d /etc/logrotate.conf 2> /tmp/logrotate.out
<kklimonda_> i wklej zawartość pliku /tmp/logrotate.out na http://wklej.org/ a tutaj linka
<Galvatron> Proszę: http://wklej.org/id/504222/
<kklimonda_> wyedytuj /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<kklimonda_> po /var/log/messages jest sekcja zamknięta w { }
<kklimonda_> możesz zmienić weekly na size 1M
<kklimonda_> ale one nie powinny tak rosnąć, więc warto by było zobaczyć czemu się tak dzieje
<kklimonda_> wklej kawałek /var/log/messages na wklej.org
<Galvatron> Moment
<Galvatron> Wlasnie mam obiad na stole :P
<Galvatron> Wrócę za +/- 20 min ;)
<dKc> http://planeta.jakilinux.org/2011/04/01/ten-pan-juz-nikogo-nie-spinguje/
<wmp> lul
<Diabelko> ARTUR DITUR
<Diabelko> świetne nazwisko (:
<Diabelko> i imię
<kklimonda_> kurde, fajny ten lisp.. tylko strasznie szybko mi się nawiasy w klawiaturze zepsują ;)
<wmp> się upewniam - żadnych bibliotek nie ma w /usr/bin?
<Galvatron> Jestem
<kklimonda_> wmp: nie w paczkach oficjalnych
<wmp> kklimonda_: czyli nie w paczkach spoza ppa?
<Galvatron> Własnie usiłuję otworzyć "messages", ale to trochę potrw, bo bydlę ma ponad 360MB
<onedeep69> czesc
<wmp> Galvatron: a czego szukasz?
<onedeep69> czy ktos z was szyfrowal kiedys cala partycje wraz z systemem truecryptem?
<onedeep69> pytanie czy to mocno muli potem
<kklimonda_> wmp: nie, tylko paczki z oficjalnych repozytoriów muszą trzymać się reguł
<jacekowski> onedeep69: zalezy
<jacekowski> onedeep69: jak masz dwurdzeniowe cos to tego praktycznie nie czuc
<Galvatron> wmp: Przedwczoraj usunąłem z /var/log 3,2GB logów, a dzisiaj juz jest kolejne kilkaset MB
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: wpisz tail -100 /var/log/messages
<kklimonda_> będzie szybciej
<wmp> Galvatron: to coś ci syfi
<wmp> zrób to co kklimonda_ mówi
<jacekowski> ja mam ponad 100G logow
<jacekowski> skompresowanuch
<kklimonda_> albo head -3000 /var/log/messages |tail -100 -
<jacekowski> skompresowanuch*
<wmp> obczaja może ktoś awk?
<wmp> awk albo sed
<wmp> bo mam co linie sciezkę i chce zmienić chmod
<wmp> i nie wiem jak sie zabrac za to
<kklimonda_> wmp: ech, coś ty u siebie zrobił? ;)
<kklimonda_> wmp: a jak wygląda linia?
<Galvatron> http://wklej.org/id/504257/
<wmp> /usr/bin/pkaction
<wmp> /usr/bin/defoma-psfont-installer
<wmp> /usr/bin/udisks
<wmp> Galvatron: jakie jadro?
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: nie używaj dziwnych kerneli
<kklimonda_> 2.6.39-020639rc1-generic jakieś wymysły
<wmp> o, nie zuawąyzłem tego
<wmp> Galvatron: zainstaluj oficjalny kernel
<wmp> bo chyba nie potrzebujesz feature w tym
<wmp> kklimonda_: to chyba jakieś z gita jest ;)
<kklimonda_> nom
<Galvatron> Kernele biorę stąd: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<wmp> Galvatron: i po co?
<Galvatron> To teraz po kolei
<wmp> to teraz po ptakach
<wmp> wywal to repo
<wmp> cd /etc/apt/sources.d/
<wmp> i poparz które to
<wmp> następnei rm
<Galvatron> Poczekaj
<Galvatron> Bo chcę wyjasnić ogólna sytuację, która mam i przez która używam najnowszych wynalazków
<kklimonda_> mainline chyba nie ma repozytorium ściąga się tylko paczki
<Galvatron> Dokładnie
<Galvatron> Jest chyba jakieś nieoficjalne PPA znajnowszymi kompilacjami jajek, ale wole go nie tykać
<wmp> Galvatron: więc, po co używasz kernela z gita?
<onedeep69> jacekowski: czyli na i3 powinno byc nie odczuwalne?
<jacekowski> i3 jest powolne
<jacekowski> ale i tak nie powinno byc odczuwalne
<jacekowski> a i3 nawet chyba ma sprzetowego aesa
<kklimonda_> onedeep69: po co chcesz całą partycję szyfrować?
<fi9o> Ukryc porno chce ;)
<fi9o> Innej mozliwosci nie ma.
<jacekowski> ja mam cala szyfrowana
<jacekowski> caly dysk
<jacekowski> bo prosciej
<jacekowski> niz sie bawic w kawalki
<onedeep69> tez tak uwazam
<onedeep69> fi9o: juz za stary na porno jestem
<Galvatron> W skrócie
<onedeep69> jacekowski: no oczywiscie, ze nie ma sprzetowego aesa
<onedeep69> jacekowski: potrzebuje to zrobic na kompie 13,3 cala z ktorym caly czas sie gdzies przemieszczam, na wypadek jakby zginal, nie moze nic wyjsc na jaw :)
<jacekowski> onedeep69: ma
<Galvatron> Mój Ubu 10.10 (GNOME + Compiz) stoi na Celeronie 3,4Ghz (Northwood, 128KB L2), Chipsecie VIA i Radeonie 9200SE.
<jacekowski> onedeep69: i3 ma sprzetowego aesa
<Galvatron> *2,4Ghz
<fi9o> onedeep69: Ale tu nie jest gadka o mnie
<onedeep69> jacekowski: mozliwe, aczkolwiek mam tu pewnie jakas wersje mobile
<onedeep69> gdzie to ujebali w skrocie mowiac
<onedeep69> ;)
<Galvatron> Do tego bardzo intensywnie korzystam z Compiza, zwłaszcza z narzedzie do okien i pulpitów - w zasadzie GNOME czy KDE to tylko dodatek do niego.
<onedeep69> przepraszam za bluzg
<jacekowski> onedeep69: watpie
<wmp> Galvatron: i? bo na razie nie dales zadnego argumentu
<jacekowski> onedeep69: ale nie wazne
<onedeep69> az sprawdze
<jacekowski> onedeep69: ja nie mam sprzetowego aesa i dziala to sprawnie
<Galvatron> Moment
<jacekowski> onedeep69: bo przewaznie soft ktory duzo dysku uzywa nie wymaga duzo procesora
<jacekowski> onedeep69: a ten ktory wymaga duzo procesora wymaga malo dysku
<onedeep69> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=49020
<Galvatron> Po primo, od kilku miesięcy komp wiesza mi się przy każdym starcie, tuż po pokazaniu się pulpitu i mogę go jedynie twardo zresetować, bo nic innego nie działa.
<onedeep69> aes new instructions - no
<onedeep69> no ale kij mu z tym w oko
<onedeep69> dzieki za info
<Galvatron> Dopiero niedawno odkrylem,, ze to przez obecność compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<jacekowski> onedeep69: i tak, dziala to sprawnie bez aes sprzetowego
<jacekowski> onedeep69: a zawsze mozesz sobie odszyfrowac
<onedeep69> a jednym szyfrowaniem lecisz?
<onedeep69> czy jakims kombinacyjnym
<Galvatron> PO secundo, jeśli ustawię radeon.agpmode na więcej niz -1, to maszyna traci stabilność - gaśnięcia monitora, zwiechy etc.
<wmp> Galvatron: jakie masz sterowniki?
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: ale skąd pomysł, że akurat 2.6.39 będzie działać lepiej ze sprztem sprzed 5-6 lat?
<Galvatron> Otwarte ("radeon")
<kklimonda_> jak nie więcej
<wmp> Galvatron: to uzyj zamkniętych, i normalnego kernela
<kklimonda_> wmp: nie ma zamkniętych sterowników do ati 9200
<Galvatron> Nie ma zamkniętych
<kklimonda_> ale kurde, ta karta jest stara
<wmp> yhy
<kklimonda_> jakie 5-6, z 8 najmarniej
<wmp> Galvatron: wymień kartę/zrezygnuj z bajerow pulpitu
<Galvatron> To równie dobrze mogę wracac do XP
<wmp> tak
<wmp> linux idzie za postepem, za sprzętem
<wmp> a ty masz sprzęt stary
<wmp> na xp będzie ładnie działac
<wmp> ale myślę ze tylko do sp1
<kklimonda_> ech, jeżeli jedyną różnicą między XP a Linuksem ma być Compiz, a Compiz ci dobrze nie działa, to nie ma sensu na Linuksie siedzieć.
<wmp> chyba że wywalisz compiza
<Galvatron> W ogóle, ta jazda ze zwiechami przy starcie zaczęła się nagle
<Galvatron> Chyba jeszcze na 9.10
<Galvatron> Pamiętam, że punktem granicznym był uszkodzony MBR
<wmp> sprawdź dysk
<Galvatron> I totalny format dysku
<wmp> sprawdź ram, cpu, płytę główna
<Galvatron> Wykluczyłem już HDD, system plików
<kklimonda_> Galvatron: może po prostu sprzęt ci pada? Ma z 10 lat
<wmp> http://www.benchmark.pl/testy_i_recenzje/Najglupsze_gadzety_do_komputera_i_nie_tylko-3736/strona/13832.html#gallery
<wmp> Galvatron: smartcrl -H /dev/*da
<wmp> bo nei wiem czy masz sda czy hda...
<wmp> tylko ze jeszcze wejdą tty...
<wmp> smartcrl -H /dev/sda; smartcrl -H /dev/hda
<Galvatron> smartcrl: command not found
<Galvatron> Instalacja nie pomaga... >.>
<wmp> smartctrl -H /dev/sda; smartctrl -H /dev/hda
<wmp> mje pisanie dziś...
<Galvatron> === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
<Galvatron> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<wmp> niby dobrze
<wmp> ale nie wierzę
<Galvatron> Mówię, że już doszedłem do Compiza ;)
<wmp> smartctrl -all  /dev/sda; smartctrl -all  /dev/hda
<wmp> na wklej.org wynik
<Galvatron> Jak wyinstaluję głowne wtyczki przed załadowaniem X'a, a potem przywróce, to nic się nie wiesza
<Galvatron> błąd w komendzie: http://wklej.org/id/504269/
<wmp>  smartctrl --all  /dev/sda; smartctrl --all  /dev/hda
<Galvatron> http://wklej.org/id/504274/
<Galvatron> I to miało być "smartctl", Bet "r"
<Galvatron> System mnie poprawił
<wmp> wymień dysk
<Galvatron> Aż tak xle?
<wmp> jak na jego wiek to całkiem dobrze
<wmp> ale bałbym sie uzywac
<wmp> jakieś errory ma, zaraz przecyztam co one oznaczaja
<Galvatron> Jak już będę zmieniał, to raczej całego kompa
<wmp> na teraz: zainstaluj normalny kernel, wylacz compiza
<wmp> na jutro: idź do biedronki kup komputer za 500zł
<Galvatron> Nowego kompa planuję, ale już na pewno nie stacjonarnego
<qermit> Galvatron: dysk ci zdycha
<qermit>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       26
<wmp> qermit: mało
<wmp> qermit: jak na tile godzin
<krzakx> ktos wie jak wywalic z FF 4 ramke systemowa?
<krzakx> ala Chrome ?
<Diabelko> krzakx: jest dodatek na addonsie z tego co wiem
<krzakx> ok sprawdze
<qermit> wmp: ale to pierwsza ozaka tego że trzeba zbierać na dysk
<wmp> qermit: jesli by zaczęło rosnąć, to w trymiga trzeba dysk kupić
<wmp> qermit: http://forum.ovh.pl/showthread.php?t=13685
<krzakx> znalazlem addsona "Hide Caption Titlebar Plus" ale to nie dziala w UBuntu
<krzakx> tzn. sa zmiany ale pasek systemowy wciaz jest
<qermit> wmp: masz serwer w OVH?
<wmp> tak
<wmp> nie jeden
<qermit> jak ci sie tam mieszka?
<wmp> qermit: mój pierwszy problem
<wmp> serwerry mam od dwóch lat
<wmp> 6 serwerów
<wmp> troszkę sie z ipv6 jebie
<Dreadlish> jak wszyscy
<qermit> wmp: troszke, to mało powiedziane
<qermit> wmp: ostatnio coś chyba robili tam w infrastrukturze wkońcu w związku z IPv6
<wmp> tak
<wmp> były problemy
<wmp> ale mówiac jebie, maiłem na myśli to w dmesg: IPv6 addrconf: prefix with wrong length 56
<wmp> i logi rosną... ;)
<qermit> a to standard
<qermit> gorzej że często jest tak że IPv6 nie działa przez kilka minut raz na godzine czy dwe
<qermit> przynajmniej jeszcze ostatnio tak było
<Wizard> cześć
<Dreadlish> ćśezc
<Galvatron> Dzięki za pomoc
<Dreadlish> e?
<Galvatron> To za wcześniejszą rozmowę ;)
<wmp> lul
<Galvatron> Chyba i tak postawię ten system od nowa, bo coś jest za bardzo namieszane
<Galvatron> Nawet jak na moje standardy
<wmp> Galvatron: linuxa sie nei reinstaluje
<wmp> wywal compiza
<wmp> wywal ten kernel
<wmp> i jush
<Galvatron> Mam lepszy pomysł
<Galvatron> Popracuję nad opóźnieniem startu Compiza o jakieś. 30 s.
<Galvatron> Będe musiał wyłączyć efekty systemu i dodac odpowiednia komendę do autostartu
<Galvatron> Tak żeby nie startował równo z X/GDM
<Galvatron> Jaka jest komenda na opóźnienie startu?
<winter> man sleep
<Galvatron> Dzięki
<Galvatron> To teraz sobie poeksperymentuję
<Galvatron> Narazie
<sarinian> witam . Jak umozliwic zwyklemu userowi uzywanie dhclient ?
<wmp> sarinian: ls -la `which dhclient`
<wmp> i powidz co pokazuje
<sarinian> -rwxr-xr-x
<sarinian> nadalem prawa na samym poczatku do /sbin/dhclient
<wmp> całosć pokaż
<sarinian> ale odlozylem sprawe na miesiac
<wmp> chłopacy, jak sprawdzić wykorzystanie max locked memory dla usera? Bo coś mi blokuje i nie wiem który limit
<Enlik> wmp: ulimit albo zajrzyj bezpośrenio do pliku
<wmp> Enlik: wiem jakie ma mlimity
<wmp> ale nei wiem który przekraczam
<Enlik> Rozumim
<Enlik> W /proc/meminfo moze jest? Jest jakies mlocked, ale nie wiem czy to to, poszukamm w sumie sobie
<lisu> re
<wmp> Enlik: jakies pomysły?
<wmp> Enlik: w meminfo mam globalnie podane tylko
<Enlik> Nie wiem, trzeba by moze znalezc program, ktory to umie wyliczac, bo zakladam, ze powinno sie dac...
<Enlik> (wylicza albo pobiera od jadra)
<wmp> http://wklej.org/id/504351 - który z tych limitów może psuć?
<lisu> jaką paczką zainstaluje całe lxde pod debianem/linux mint debian edition?
<wmp> aptitude install lxde
<lisu> wmp: to zainstaluje całość, czy czegoś może brakować jeszcze?
<wmp> całość
<lisu> np: menedżer plików?
<lisu> dziex, wypróbuje
<lisu> o 14 mb tylko do sciagniecia, juz mi sie podoba to lxde :D
<Enlik> lisu: to mnie tez, jak zobaczylem kiedys, dziwilo i zaciekawilo, o ile pamietam
<Skrzyp_> Dreadlish: PING!
<Enlik> wmp: jeśli to soft limit, sprobuj podniesc dla powłoki i czy pomoże
<Skrzyp_> Heh, dla mnie to taki MOTD może zostać :P
<lisu> Enlik: ja juz bawiłem się lxde, ale distrami z zainstalowanym lxde, teraz dociagam do pudła (desktopu) i ladnie smiga
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp_: pong wtf
<wmp> Enlik: czyli że jak?
<Enlik> lol
<Enlik> wmp: w8
<Skrzyp_> lisu: XFCE ftw
<lisu> xfce ssie
<lisu> za ciężkie
<lisu> ... chociaz teraz mam gnome
 * lisu hides
<DaZ> a tam, kde najfajniejsz.
<lisu> DaZ: kurde no masz racje, zachowuje się jak windows, same niespodzianki, z nim nie można się nudzić x)
<DaZ> nie zachowuje i nie ma żadnych niespodzianek
<DaZ> chociaż dla kogoś, kto ma aplikacje z góra dwoma przyciskami tak to może wyglądać [;
<lisu> DaZ: uzywalem dosc dlugo kde i mialem z nim same problemy, różne rzeczy nie działały, opcje dostępne, niby można zmienić, ale okna co jakiś czas trzeba było ubijać... nie wiem jak teraz, ale coś koło pół roku temu to tragedia byla
<Enlik> wmp: no, w miare mozliwosci podwyż ktorys limit (az do przekroczeniu hard limitu o ile sie orientuje, tzn. jego nie mozna przekroczyc) i sprawdz, czy nadal cos blokuje - jednak moze to sie nie sprawdzic, bo ulimit z konsoli dziala tylko dla tego shella i programow uruchomionych z niego, jesli dobrze kojarze
<DaZ> cóż, pare rzeczy nie działało, ale nic nie trzeba było ubijać.
<wmp> Enlik: ale jak podwyzszyć limit dla powłoki? Dałem teraz 512KB w limits.conf
<wmp> i na razie działa
<wmp> ale nie wiem dlaczego to tak się dzieje
<DaZ> lisu: ale generalnie jaki admin, taki system [;
<wmp> na desktopei mam 64 i jest ok
<Enlik> wmp: masz dostep do roota i sie martwisz :>
<lisu> DaZ: no wlasnie ze trzeba było niekiedy nawet całe x'y, bo po wyjściu z uśpienia x'y nie reagowały, za to na gnomcu chodziło i chodzi ok.
<wmp> ;) Moich userów to boli
<Enlik> wmp: np. ulimit -u 4738029 ;)
<DaZ> nie jestem dość fajny na używanie uśpienia, toteż nie wiem.
<wmp> Ahhh
<wmp> zapomniałem o tej opcji na śmierć
<lisu> DaZ: masz racje, ze tym jaki admin taki system, tyle ze system mi chodzi bardzo dobrze i na niego nie narzekam, tylko na srodowisko graficzne ;p
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: istniejesz?
<Dreadlish> Ping timeout
<soee> ma ktos z Was n-ke w domu ?
<Skrzyp_> Mój kuzyn ma, bawiłem się tym.
<Dreadlish> nothing special
<grappas> hi
<foreste> dobranoc
<foreste> 24h dociagnelem i teraz zzzz
<NightWish`> dobrywieczor
<Pitek> siem
<Enlik> Jak mi wyraznie wolniej skrypt dziala, jak flash przygrywa
<wmp> ma ktoś wejscie do bazy numerów VIN?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-02
<qermit> wmp: jak duze?
<wmp> takie aby powiedzeic czy buty
<wmp> bity
<qermit> wmp: a to widać
<qermit> jedziesz na kanał i sprawdzasz czy jest prosty czy nie
<bikstopa> Hiho
<bikstopa> kto chce sie posmiac? :D
<firemark> bikstopa: ?
<bikstopa> firemark: przyszla dzis do mnie klientka ktora kupila sobie laptopa do neta
<bikstopa> firemark: i padly jej stery od fiwi
<firemark> nom i?
<bikstopa> firemark: chciala w sklepie typu komputronik kompa do neta. najlepszego jakiego sie da
<bikstopa> zgadnij co kupila :D
<firemark> hp?
<bikstopa> icore 5, 8gb ddr3, geforce 325gt
<firemark> o kurwa.
<firemark> ale procesor na 8gb
<firemark> słaby słaby : d
<bikstopa> monitor 16 blyszczacy
<bikstopa> dodatkowo osobno win 7 :D
<firemark> i7 powinna wziąć
<bikstopa> kupiony, bo komp domyslnie bez os :D
<bikstopa> ...
<firemark> chyba że to laptop a nie pc
<bikstopa> dala 7 tys za PC do przegladania neta, bo nawet skype nie umie zainstalowac :D
<firemark> bo napisałeś kompa : d
<bikstopa> to jest laptop
<bikstopa> sory, niedopsialem :D
<firemark> ale i5 w 8gb się mija z celem =D
<bikstopa> i5 do przegladania www mija sie imho z celem :D
<firemark> why not
<firemark> ja mam
<firemark> i blenderuję na wykładach <:
<bikstopa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne4/P1010161.JPG :D
<firemark> lol co
<firemark> brakuje tam jeszcze ipada
<bikstopa> moje biurko ;d
<firemark> lol
<firemark> nie podam ci ręki burżuju jebany
<bikstopa> why burzuj? :D
<bikstopa> PC nie moj
<firemark> no nie sądzę żeby mnie było stać : d
<bikstopa> tzn laptop
<Ultralisk> Witam
<firemark> na 3 rzeczy
<firemark> Ultralisk: czego nie umiesz zainstalować że się witasz : d
<bikstopa> laptop po lewej nie moj, tylko klientki ;d
<bikstopa> firemark: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne2/P1000877x.jpg
<bikstopa> lepiej? :D
<Ultralisk> firemark hmmm a jak powiemze problem mam w czym innym?:)
<firemark> i psp
<firemark> Ultralisk: a jaki?
<bikstopa> firemark: o. 1 os ktora nie popatrzyla ze 2 takie same fony mam :D
<Ultralisk> bawie sie z avr'ami i cos niechce sie jedynka na portach pojawiac
<bikstopa> Ultralisk: tez tak mialem, walnij na wejscie 50v 2A
<bikstopa> Ultralisk: odrazu ci sie pojawi
<firemark> Ultralisk: o
<Ultralisk> to sie zaspawa :)
<firemark> Ultralisk: zawsze chcialem sobie kupic, ale kasy nie mam
<bikstopa> o czym sie zapomina zainstalowac jak sie reinstaluje windowsa? :D
<Ultralisk> antywirus
<bikstopa> zainstalowalem :D
<bikstopa> ³ot els? :D
<Ultralisk> sterowniki chipset, grafika, dziwek, gadu gady :)
<bikstopa> zainstalowane wszystko poza gg
<bikstopa> gg babka nie miala ;d
<bikstopa> btw. u mnie na uczelni
<Ultralisk> kodeki!
<bikstopa> jest taki patent zrobiony
<bikstopa> zainstalowane ;d
<bikstopa> taki patent na uczelni ze jest zainstalowany debian. na nim virtualbox w ktorym startuje win 7
<bikstopa> i co reboot kompa, win 7 sie czysci
<Ultralisk> javaki, kamerki,
<bikstopa> jak wcisne kombinacje klawiszy do wyjscia z ful screena
<bikstopa> to mam samo tlo ubuntu, bez paskow
<bikstopa> ma ktos pomysl jak to jest zrobione?
<bikstopa> Ultralisk: o. java - true :D
<Ultralisk> hmmm
<Ultralisk> kiedys byly patenty z kartami co "przywracaly" system
<bikstopa> tak. dalej jest
<bikstopa> to sie zwie gholiat
<bikstopa> jakos tak. czyta sie goliat :D
<Ultralisk> w szkole z tym problem byl.
<bikstopa> ale to jest zrobione softwarowo
<bikstopa> dlaczego?
<Ultralisk> moze cos jak ghost co sie w vb wczytuje?
<bikstopa> u mnie w kafejkach zawsze goliaty ladnie smigaly :D
<bikstopa> jaki ku.wa ghost?!
<bikstopa> normalnie virutal box jest
<bikstopa> na ubuntu. ktory startuje razem z systemem
<Ultralisk> problem byl taki ze jak sie cos pisalo a komputer sie zawiesil to trzeba bylo nadganiac
<bikstopa> :D
<Ultralisk> ooo dzis swieto wojny na poduszki
<bikstopa> O! :D
<Ultralisk> o 14 na placu zamkowym bitwa <lol>
<DaZ> szkoda mi poduszek
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> a nawet jeśli, to sądze, że poszedłbym siedzieć za wsypanie do mojej kamieni
<bikstopa> DaZ: ja bym wsadzil do swojej cegle :D
<Ultralisk> DaZ to z gazeta byl patent :)
<bikstopa> przyjebal jakiejs fajnej lasce w leb a potem zaciagnal do swojej nory :D
<DaZ> gazeta?
 * DaZ by sie przydził tak ciągnąć jakieś polactwo do swojego domu
<DaZ> s/p/b/
<Ultralisk> rure w gazete zawijasz i w sadzie mowisz zes goscia gazeta bil - a co w sierodku - niewiem nie czytalem
<DaZ> [;
<DaZ> tak suche, że aż zapomniałem
<Ultralisk> to ta godzina chyba
<Ultralisk> bikstopa javka jest?
<drozdak> siemacie Ludzie
<Ultralisk> czesc
<drozdak> potrzebuję odrobiny pomocy z moim ubuntu
<drozdak> otóż:
 * DaZ sie boi referatu
<drozdak> no dobra :p
<drozdak> w dużym skrócie:
 * Ultralisk nie takie rzeczy pisal ze szwagrem:)
<drozdak> w dużym skrócie potrzebuje sposobu na usunięcie oprogramowania przywrócenie domyślnych repo i zostawienie samego czystego base systemu (konsola)
<drozdak> oraz ocalenie zawartości dysku z tej katastrofy oprogramowania :D
<DaZ> a po co?
<drozdak> zaraz zacznie się referat Xd
<drozdak> xubuntu -> ubuntu -> kde3 na 10.10
<drozdak> =bałagan
<DaZ> jak duży?
<Ultralisk> ./ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<drozdak> no może nie jest tragicznie
<drozdak> ale chcę od nowa zacząć :)
<Ultralisk> dajesz oficjialne repo
<drozdak> gdzie takowe znajdę?
<Ultralisk> i moze z apt-get install ubuntu , forum ubuntu
<drozdak> wiem wiem google
<Ultralisk> z xubuntu jak zainstalujesz ubuntu to moze sie ogarnie
<drozdak> ale proszę o szybką pomoc jutro do roboty a niedługo wychodzę jeszcze
<Ultralisk> a reszte smiecia z synaptica wywalaj
<drozdak> ehh nie ma prostszego sposobu
<drozdak> (mniej czasochłonnego)
<drozdak> ?
<DaZ> a tam, powinna być jakaś opcja do wylistowania nierepowych paczek jakimś aptem czy czymś
<drozdak> dobra dzięki będę miał czas to nad tym siądę
<drozdak> jedna sprawa jeszcze: korzystał ktoś z tego lubuntu-desktop?
<Ultralisk> DaZ apt-get install ubuntu powinno zainstalowac gnomy itp tak?
<DaZ> wiesz, połowa tego kanału nie używa ubuntu, a reszta sie nie zna
<drozdak> daje radę?
<drozdak> :)
<DaZ> a tych dwóch co używa i sie zna to śpi
<DaZ> z lxde
<drozdak> :D
<DaZ> jak lubisz to daje
<DaZ> Ultralisk: dunnolol.
<drozdak> tzn. nie chodzi mi o kwestie gustu lecz użyteczności
<drozdak> np. lubię xfce baaaardzo :)
<drozdak> ale miałem problemy
<drozdak> wine gryzło się z menu
<drozdak> znikało samoistnie
<drozdak> + nie trzymało ustawień
<DaZ> wiesz, lxde ma ze 20 mega, więc fajerwerków sie nie spodziewaj
<drozdak> korzystało się z icewm
<drozdak> w porównaniu z tym lxde to kombajn :)
<bikstopa> firemark: jestes? :D
<DaZ> icewm to wm
<firemark> ano jestem
<firemark> opengluję
<drozdak> chodziło mi o to czy nie ma jakichś oczywistych błędów
<DaZ> lxde korzysta z openboksa chyba, przynajmniej mam w zaleznosciach
<drozdak> typu jak ten powyżej z xfce
<DaZ> oczywistych błędów nie ma w niczym [;
<drozdak> tak openbox
<bikstopa> firemark: specjalnie dla ciebie http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne4/P1010165.JPG
<bikstopa> firemark: by cie podenerwowac :D
<drozdak> @DaZ :P
<DaZ> woo
<firemark> bikstopa: jesteś żydem
<DaZ> zostałę opę
<firemark> DaZ: ?
<bikstopa> firemark: opowiem ci dowcip :D
<DaZ> firemark: ?
<firemark> ~02:25:43~  DaZ : zostałę opę
<drozdak> @biskstopa zabawne
<bikstopa> firemark: jestem w 25% niemcem i 25% zydem a 50% polakiem :D
<DaZ> firemark: eh [;
<firemark> bikstopa:  i 5% gruzinem
<bikstopa> xDDD
<bikstopa> nie, juz bez przesady :D
<firemark> no tak
<firemark> lepsze 5% gruzina niz 25 zyda : d
<drozdak> dobra narazie Ludzie
<bikstopa> :D
<DaZ> idź i walcz.
<Ultralisk> 5% gruzina 20% pingwina ?:)
<firemark> gatunku żentu!
<bikstopa> ;'d
<czester> Re.
<czester> Co tam, knury?
<Ultralisk> witaj
<czester> Co za wieczór.
<Ultralisk> zly.
<Ultralisk> gn
<szymon_g> witam!
<szymon_g> hm... nawet wygodne to unity :)
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<magic663> siema wszystkim
<fi9o> Siema Tobie.
<lisu> re
<Kasia> ktoś z was już testował ubu 11.04 beta?
<TheNumb> Kasia: byli tacy, nie przeżyli.
<Psotnick> siema
<Kasia> TheNumb: to znaczy?
<lisu> to juz beta jest?
<TheNumb> lisu: bejta łan
<lisu> podobno mialo nie byc...
<lisu> eee a moze rc mialo nie byc
<manishe> yuupi! w koncu pushneli libcairo2 do debian testing;p mozna iceweasel 4 instalwoac
<TheNumb> lisu: rc ma nie być :P
<TheNumb> manishe: :O
 * Psotnick ma ochotę pozmieniać coś w swoim openboxie
<TheNumb> Psotnick: :O
<manishe> dev zlamal zasade 10 dni kwarantanny wersji z sida i do tego wydali specjalna wersje libcairo bez jakiegos tam buga z opengl
<lisu> jesli unity będzie tak pie*ć się jak w 10.10, to p... i debiana instaluje
<manishe> i jest;p
<manishe> lisu: ja juz od dawna przeszedlem na debiana, w koncu dziala jak ja chce;p
<TheNumb> lisu: albo coś innego a nie debiana <:
<lisu> TheNumb: sie zobaczy, to nie windows, ze jeden słuszny kolor na pulpicie mozna mieć
<TheNumb> Hehe ^^
<TheNumb> Fcuk, w sumie to nigdy nie miałem debiana z prawdziwego zderzenia. Zawsze tylko na serwerze ^^
<lisu> dobra ide partcjonowac twardziele, bo za duzo ich jest i tak bedzie sie tasowac 2 dni.
<Kasia> bo stable 11.04 chyba pod koniec tego misiąca ma być... tak?
<manishe> Kasia: za 26 dni
<Kasia> trzeba będzie poczekać :/
<Psotnick> to Ubuntu jest kiedykolwiek stable o.O?
<Kasia> nie
<TheNumb> Psotnick: _as_stable_as_boontoo_can_be_
<Kasia> ale bardziej stable niż beta :)
<manishe> ha, i iceweasel 4 zainstalowany :D
<Psotnick> TheNumb: nie mów tak, bo mi sie skojarzyło z fun/gentoo ;D
<Kasia> ale ten galaxy tab muuuuuuuli (nie kupujcie galaxy taba)
<Psotnick> i tak mnie nie stać na taką zabawkę(bo do niczego innego to się nie nadaje)
<TheNumb> Psotnick: fun/gentoo 4 evah! :P
<Kasia> Psotnick: do pracy
<Psotnick> 2young
<Kasia> ale już by chyba lepszy ipad był
<Kasia> nie wiem nie znam się
<TheNumb> Kasia: ale dwójeczka, żeby można było w gry jeszcze pyknąć :P
<Psotnick> 2 dni uptime'u, but how? wczoraj wyłączałem
<TheNumb> Psotnick: wczoraj był pierwszy, nie wyłączył się ;-)
<Kasia> TheNumb: mi i tak potrzebny byłby komunikaotr, przeglądarka, jakiś quick office lub inny i kilkadziesiąt innych programów
<TheNumb> Kasia: masz quick office na ipada, komunikatory są, przeglądarka - safari
<Kasia> no ale ten brak flasha, to ipada niszczy w moich oczach
<TheNumb> Kasia: a no widzisz, dla mnie to jest plus. Po co mi ten syf?
<Kasia> TheNumb: nie mówię o reklamach, ale czasem muszę zawitać na flashowe stronki (co za idioci robią strony internetowe we flashu)
<TheNumb> Kasia: no to masz problem :P
<Psotnick> TheNumb: na sępa piłem to wszystko pamiętam, pamiętam też, że wieczorem włączyłem tego grata ;D
<karmelek> hmmm nie wie ktos gdzie jest opisana jakos przyzwoicie obsluga argumentow wywolania programu w C?
<Kasia> TheNumb: ja nie mam :) ja tylko mam wypłaty odbierać :P
<karmelek> Kasia: jak klient idiota koniecznie chce flasha :PP
<TheNumb> Kasia: to może macbook air zamiast ipada/galaxy tab? :P
<TheNumb> Waży ledwo ponad 1 kg.
<Kasia> TheNumb: jakbym miała kupić sobie coś za 5tys zł to bym sobie kupiła 2 laptopy :P
<TheNumb> Kasia: tak też można :P
<TheNumb> Kasia: mba to 4200 pln ;p
<Kasia> tyle że tablet poręczniejszy
<Kasia> dłużej mu bateryjka trzyma
<TheNumb> Kasia: czy ja wiem? MBA 11,6" też jest poręczny.
<Psotnick> mba na żywo robi wrażenie ;D
<Kasia> mac to sprzęt dla pedałka a nie do pracy (zaraz mnie ktoś pokara)
<sysek> odrazu dla pedalka -_-
<karmelek> dla geja, pedalka nie stac :P
<TheNumb> Kasia: nie no, trochę przegięłaś.
<TheNumb> Kasia: sprzęt jak każdy inny. Masz kasę to kupujesz.
<Kasia> w  mac są flaczki ze zwykłego lapka, ceną tylko się różni i to duzą
<TheNumb> Kasia: a widziałaś kiedyś tak dobrze zrobioną obudowę? :P
<Kasia> i tak w domu mam ThinkPada ale w robocie muszę z tabletem biegać
<Kasia> TheNumb: a widziałeś ThinkPada?
<Psotnick> a w MBA to z jakiego lapka bebechy siedzą?
<TheNumb> Kasia: widziałeś.
<sysek> tablet dla lesbijek
<Kasia> to jes dobrze zrobiona obudowa
<Kasia> sysek: wiem, nie wstydzę się :P
<TheNumb> Psotnick: c2d, dysk ssd
<Psotnick> tak wiem ;D ale chodziło mi o to, żeby mi ktoś powiedział producenta i model tak małego lapka ;D
<karmelek> maca jako kompa osobiscie bym nie kupil, ale juz iPada tak
<sysek> ja bym tam kupil iMac
<TheNumb> To ja jakiś dziwny jestem :< na macbooka ciułam.
<Dreadlish> happy caturday
<dKc> czemu przez 'c'?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> bo mi sie wcisnęło?
<Dreadlish> wiesz jak blisko jest c i s?
<Diabelko> kurwa mać
<Diabelko> dlaczego count nie może być w wherze? :/
<Diabelko> przecież to jakieś chore zasady
<kklimonda> Diabelko: możesz zrobić podzapytanie
<Diabelko> kklimonda: zrobiłem to za pomocą "having"
<Diabelko> ;D
<kklimonda> też dobrze
<Diabelko> kklimonda: ale dzięki za zainteresowaniem :P
<Diabelko> bez m *
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: wiesz może do czego jest ten crossing co robi hrw dla Canonical?
<AdmcPL> mam pytanie do użytkowników Ubuntu 11.04
<AdmcPL> da się włączyć kostkę pulpitu w unity?
<AdmcPL> bo jak ja próbowałem to mi się unity wywaliło
<ari-tczew> ja używam Ubuntu 11.04, ale nie odpowiem ci, bo używam kde
<AdmcPL> ari-tczew, to nie używać Ubuntu tylko Kubuntu
<AdmcPL> używasz*
<ari-tczew> AdmcPL: oj tam, zwał jak zwał
<AdmcPL> kiedyś testowałem kde, działało jeszcze woniej niż aero na viście
<AdmcPL> testowałem bodajrze 4.5 lub 4.4
<bdfhjk> cześć
<bdfhjk> mam pytanie
<Diabelko> kklimonda: mogę Ci coś niedużego wrzucić na wkleja i wytkniesz mi błąd? też chodzi o sql
<bdfhjk> czy da się uruchomić program z konsoli za pomocą ścieżki bezwzględnej?
<bdfhjk> w stylu ./home/user/program
<lisu> bdfhjk: sh sciezka/do/pliku.sh
<bdfhjk> lisu: to jest plik binarny
<lisu> bdfhjk: sh sciezka/do/pliku.run
<lisu> tfu
<bdfhjk> już rozwiązałem :-)
<bdfhjk> tej kropki wystarczy nie pisać
<bdfhjk> jak jest ścieżka bezwzględna
<bdfhjk> mimo wszysto dzięki za pomoc
<kklimonda> Diabelko: meh, możesz wkleić ale ja nie jestem wielkim fanem sql akurat :)
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: crossing?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: http://wklej.org/hash/dff3ccbfa2e/
<Diabelko> kklimonda: to pierwsze pokazuje mi małysza, bo podejrzewam, że jest na A, a to drugie wszystkich z jakimś wynikiem najlepszego gościa
<Diabelko> ale wszystkich wyświetla
<Diabelko> nie wiem czemu tak to jest
<Diabelko> kklimonda: a zadanie jest takie:  "zrób kwerendę SQL która znajdzie informację kto i w jakim mieście osiągnął największą sumę długości obu skoków"
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: no zobacz jego uploady https://launchpad.net/~hrw/+related-software
<kklimonda> Diabelko: nie chciałeś tam jakiegoś joina zrobić przypadkiem?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: no zrobiłem where zawodnicy.nr=wyniki.nr
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: a, to to jest cross toolchain dla arma - dzięki niemu możesz kompilować dla arma na normalnym komputerze.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ok thnx
<Diabelko> kklimonda: ok, zrobiłem sam, ale tak dziko, że aż wstyd
<Diabelko> zrsztą sam zobacz
<Diabelko> http://wklej.org/hash/8231b68c415/
<wmp> chłopacy, kiedy 11.04 wychodzi?
<lisu> wmp: nie wcześniej, niż za jakiś czas.
<wmp> yhy
<flejm92> wmo: pod koniec kwietnia
<flejm92> wmp:*
<wmp> myślałem że na dniach
<flejm92> nie warto aktualizować
<flejm92> unity to porażka
<karmelek> nie ma ktos pod reka strstr() w C z ignorowaniem wielkosci liter?
<Psotnick> jest jakiś program do odzyskiwania z FAT32 pod Linuxa?
<Psotnick> albo inne dobry program, w ostateczności pod Windowsa, bo nie pomyślałem i wywaliłem sobie kontakty wszystkie ;/
<Psotnick> any1?
<sysek> hm
<sysek> hm jest jakis program dzieki ktoremu ogarne, po jakim czasie monitor gasnie?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> idk
<sysek> bo kurcze. ogladam film
<sysek> i mi monitor gasnie :/
<sysek> jak mialem gnome, to okej bylo cos.
<Psotnick> też by mi się to przydało
<Pabl0Escobar> sysek: w opcjach zwykle jest coś do wyłączenia
<Pabl0Escobar> opcjach programu
<sysek> a w xorg.conf czegos nie ustawic?
<^krzyshtof> jak w KDE to w ustawieniach systemu/zarzadzanie energia
<Psotnick> kolega ma pewnie tak jak ja *boxa
<^krzyshtof> xset -dpms
<shiira> sysek: polec cos wartego obejrzenia ;)
<Psotnick> shiira: mogę ja?
<shiira> pewnie
<Psotnick> a na co masz ochotę w sensie gatunek?
<shiira> obojetnie najchetniej sci-fi
<Psotnick> TRON?
<firemark> że co?
<Psotnick> co, co?
<shiira> tron widzialem
<shiira> ale sjakies slabe ;)
<Psotnick> ale 1 czy 2 ;)?
<shiira> obie
<firemark> że to sci-fi jest? :D
<shiira> a la sci-fi
<bastetmilo> Gwiezdne Wojny
<Psotnick> nie wiem, nie znam się na gatunkach
 * Psotnick nigdy nie oglądał StarWars ;D
<firemark> znaczy ja szanuję pierwszego Trona
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: weź się nie przyznawaj nawet :P
<Psotnick> wiem, wiem ale ja tu na podryw nie przyszedłem więc mogę ;D
<Diabelko> Psotnick: STAR WARS OR GTFO :D
<Diabelko> wstyd nie obejrzeć nigdy SW
<Psotnick> dobra dobra jak się kumpel wyloguje ze wspólnego konta to pomyślimy
<Psotnick> tak btw. która część najlepsza?
<Diabelko> IV,V,VI
<Diabelko> :P
<Diabelko> czym młodsza tym gorsza
<Psotnick> ;)
 * bastetmilo czeka na SW na blu-ray
<Psotnick> ściepy na konto to głupoty jak można być zalogowanym tylko z 1 IP i jest się zalogowanym ~2 dni
<foreste> http://www.geforce.com/
<Dreadlish> e?
<foreste> czy mi tylko ta strona zbyt obciaza kompa ?
<mati75> normalnie działa
<Dreadlish> a już na nvidia.com nie było wejść? :D
<gjm> Bry
<foreste> moge i wchodze :)
<foreste> .tylko wczoraj patrzylem logo
<foreste> 3dfxz ich :P
<foreste> ale jak wlazlem to opere zamrozilo xd
<sysek> shiira: co ?
<sysek> shiira: aa. cos obejrzenia hm
<shiira> jeden a konkretny tytul ;)
<sysek> shiira: a nie wiem, dawno nie nie ogldalem
<sysek> jedynie serial
<shiira> luuz poszukam cosik
<Diabelko> shiira: widziałeś podróże guliwera?
<shiira> nie
<Diabelko> warto, nawet śmieszne i całkiem energiczne
<shiira> dzieki
<shiira> juz lokalizuje
<Psotnick> a właśnie StarTreka też nie widziałem ;D
<Diabelko> jak się uchowałeś w XXI wieku?
<Psotnick> normalnie ;D
<Psotnick> jeszcze jakieś obowiązkowe pozycje są?
<bastetmilo> Czas Apokalipsy
<Psotnick> nie widziałem ;D
<gjm> Lubię Placki
<Psotnick> widziałem to akurat :D
<bastetmilo> A Łowcę Androidów Psotnick widziałeś?
<bastetmilo> A Obcego?
<Psotnick> Obcego tak
<winter> blade runner?
<winter> KULT!
<gjm> a Versus'a i Predatora? :P
<Psotnick> blade runnera nie całego
<winter> Psotnick: przepadnij!
<Psotnick> ;)
<gjm> sekciarze df
<gjm> sf*
<winter> no ale blade runner był mega
<sysek> no
<Psotnick> a  Alien vs Predator widziałem
<sysek> jutro ide monitor kupic
<sysek> :)
<winter> gl
<Skrzyp_> Hej, jest problem
<Psotnick> BTTF też ;)
<Skrzyp_> Mam płytkę z Archem netinstalem
<bastetmilo> A Odyseje Kosmiczną?
<gjm> Skrzyp_: no
<winter> odyseja też mega
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp_: dalej nie działa
<Dreadlish> ?
<Skrzyp_> I mam modem WiFi usb realteka 8192SU
<Psotnick> komiczną widziałem ;)
<winter> a oba solarisy?
<Skrzyp_> skopiowanie rtl8192sfw.bin do /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU nie działa
<Dreadlish> depmod
<Dreadlish> wklep pan
<Skrzyp_> Dreadlish: no, logowanie na serwa nadal tajmałtuje
<Dreadlish> kurdwa
<Dreadlish> ty masz coś do dupy
<Dreadlish> bo z kremla właże
<Skrzyp_> Dreadlish: w /lib/modules/kernel/bla-bl.a/net/wireless nie ma modułu od realteka
<bastetmilo> winter: a jest sens to oglądać? Zakładając że się czytało.
<winter> fajne są
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp_: to go doinstaluj jak na debianie
<Skrzyp_> a dmesg wyświetla tylko "new high speed usb device"
<winter> chociaż amerykańską psuje trochę dupa georgea clooneya
<winter> ale jak kto woli, dziewczyn ą się może podobać ;-P
<Skrzyp_> Dreadlish: na debianie kopiwałem właśnie ten firmware do libów
<winter> dziewczynom*
<Skrzyp_> a nie mogę znaleźć skompilowanego *.ko
<Dreadlish> to poszukaj jakiejkolwiek rtl* paczki w repo
<Dreadlish> Pabl0Escobar: e?
<Skrzyp_> Dreadlish: ale paczkman nie działa chyba na lajwie
<Dreadlish> działa
<gjm> ema Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> kapuje
<Dreadlish> ok
<winter> Skrzyp_: olej netinstalla i użyj normalnego iso
<Skrzyp_> winter: no, ale wtedy mogę zostać na lodzie, bez netu, bez windy, żeby zapytać na irc'u...
<BlessJah> co sie dzieje?
<Skrzyp_> BlessJah: spójrz do góry
<BlessJah> wolfgame
<BlessJah> jak nic nie bede pisal to mnie zlinczuja
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> mnie już zlinczowali wczoraj
<Skrzyp_> chcę uruchomić realteka 8192su na usb w livecd archa
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<Skrzyp_> a tam nie mają modułu kerna odpowiedniego
<Skrzyp_> a skopiowanie rtl8192.bin do /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU ni działa (bo nie ma modułu)
<Dreadlish> na genericu nie ma tego modułu?
<Skrzyp_> co co co?
<BlessJah> jest roznica miedzy 8192su a 8192se?
<Dreadlish> no bo na live masz jądro generic nie?
<BlessJah> w repo jest se
<Dreadlish> pewnie nie ma =.=
<Skrzyp_> no... jak wkładam to mi wyskakuje tylko "new high speed device bla bla bla"
<Dreadlish> i?
<Skrzyp_> załadowałem wszystkie modułt rtl* z modułów
<Skrzyp_> i nadal nic
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp_: działa?
<Skrzyp_> no
<Skrzyp_> nie
<Skrzyp_> chyba chello ma coś zrypane
<Skrzyp_> Dreadlish: albo jednak u ciebie
<Skrzyp_> bo na kreml i unix mogę wejść
<bieluch> siemacie ludzie - zna się ktoś na tej wersji netbook edition ? od wczoraj walcze z paskiem - jak go przenieść z góry na dół
<Skrzyp_> i co? pasek wygrywa?
<Skrzyp_> to musi być czarny pas
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp_: u mnie wszystko działa
<bieluch> pomożecie ?
<Skrzyp_> przeszukaj może wszystkie pliki w systemie pod kątem "*.chello.pl" to może znajdziesz :P
<Skrzyp_> je*ane serwery AUR'a
<Dreadlish> sourceforge?
<mmackus_> cos jest nie tak z wtyczka flasha, ze niektore filmy na youtubie nie chodza ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<mmackus_> mam tylko znaczek play, wciskam do i laduje sie w nieskonczonosc ?
<Dreadlish> tylko z youtube coś źle
<Dreadlish> to przesuń kawałeczek dalej
<mmackus_> nie da rady
<sysek> ale wpadlem na glupi pomysl
<sysek> zeby wgrqac font ubuntu do windowsa
<Diabelko> nic niezwyklego, sysek
<Dreadlish> i co w tym głupiego?
<Skrzyp_> lol
<sysek> bo mi sie w sumie spodobal
<Dreadlish> u mnie win2000 ładnie wygładza fonty
<Dreadlish> tzn. w ogóle tego nie robi
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: w W7 wymyślili poprawione wygładzanie cleartype
<Diabelko> i naprawdę ładnie wyglądają te czcionki na LCD
<Diabelko> bo na CRT to i tak chusteczkę widać ;)
<Dreadlish> ;d
<sysek> 5.000.000:1
<sysek> to dobry kontrast ?
<Dreadlish> fajf milions to łan
<bieluch> jest tam kto :P?
<gjm> nie
<mati75> nie ma
<firemark> ja jestem
<winter> firemark: zepsułeś
<firemark> tak <:
<winter> nikogo nie ma
<gtriderxc> 8
<bieluch> macie jakis sposob na to netbookowe ubuntu ?
<gtriderxc> ja
<gtriderxc> od 11.04 nie bedzie juz netbookowego Ubuntu
<bieluch> słyszałem ale pewnie dadzą coś w zastępstwo
<gtriderxc> ja chccę zapytać
<gtriderxc> nie dadzą
<gtriderxc> po prostu 11.04 bedzie tak genialne ze nie potrzeba bedzie wersji netbook
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> ja nadal chcę zapytać
<gtriderxc> czy\
<gtriderxc> duży syf się robi
<bieluch> juz w tą genialnosc to nie wierze bo ostatnio co wersja to jest coraz gorsze
<gtriderxc> gdy instaluje program dla KDE pod GNOME?
<gtriderxc> 10.04 jest gorsze od 9.10?
<winter> co masz na myśli przez syf
<gtriderxc> gdzies kiedys na forum czytałem
<gtriderxc> ze lepiej tego nie robic
<winter> zazwyczaj więcej zależności musisz dociągnąć
<Laif> gtriderxc:  doinstaluj kde nie ebdzie syfu
<winter> nie widzę powodu dlaczego nie
<Laif> nie bedzie*
<gtriderxc> bo się robi "niezły syf"
<winter> bzdury
<winter> nie wierz we wszystko co piszą w internecie
<gtriderxc> no właśnie nie wierzę dlatego pytam
<gtriderxc> a na czym polega doinstalowanie kde?
<bieluch> no dobra ale ja pytałem o pasek a nie o to czy bedzie wersja nebookowa czy jej nie bedzie
<winter> ja mam i gnome i kde i xfce na archu
<winter> i żadnego "syfu" nie ma :-D
<winter> jak bedę chciał się tego pozbyć
<winter> to odinstaluje metapaczkę wraz z zależnościami
<winter> i tyle
<winter> ale nie widze powodu
<gtriderxc> ja tez używam programów dla kde np k3b pod zwykłym Ubuntu i że niby syf się przez to ribi ktos kiedys gdzies na forum pisał
<winter> a na debianie usówać sieroty można jeszcze łatwiej
<winter> za pomocą autoremove
<gtriderxc> *usuwać:)
<winter> no
<winter> błąd się wkradł
<gtriderxc> no fkrat siem
<gtriderxc> :)
<winter> :-P
<gtriderxc> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/langpacks-by-inst.html
<bieluch> faktycznie nikogo powaznego tu niema
 * karmelek napisal wlasna wersje grepa
<kklimonda> bieluch: oidp nie da się modyfikować tego paska, ani go przesuwać
<bieluch> ale kicha :/
<foreste> http://pclab.pl/news45423.html
<firemark> gtriderxc: wtf?! gdzie english?
<gtriderxc> no pierwszy jest
<gtriderxc> tylko ze enghlish
<gtriderxc> sie klonuje
<gtriderxc> bo wykorzystują je tez inne distro
<gtriderxc> nie tłumaczone
<gtriderxc> także angielskiego nie można brać na poważnie
<gjm> wiecie co musze zainstalować żeby mieć nm-applet ?
<kklimonda>  network-manager-gnome
<gjm> a jakiś tego zamiennik?
<gjm> wicd może?
<kklimonda> może
<kklimonda> albo connman
<winter> http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/16767842
<szymon_g> witam
<jacekowski> witaj
<jacekowski> szymon_g: kupilem sobie mysz nowa
<jacekowski> szymon_g: logitecha, performance mouse NX z darkfield
<jacekowski> szymon_g: MX*
<jacekowski> szymon_g: i potrafi nawet po szkle
<Caemyr> to ta z tymi ich nowymi laserami?
<Caemyr> taa
<Caemyr> duzo wyszla?
<jacekowski> 79
<Caemyr> GBP?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> troche wiecej niz poprzednia moja
<Caemyr> na razie mam G500 i nie zmienie
<jacekowski> w ktorej mi sie popsul odbiornik
<Caemyr> przedtem G5:>
<Caemyr> bezprzewodowa?
<jacekowski> a znacznie lepiej sie zachowuje
<jacekowski> bezprzewodowa
<szymon_g> gratulacje jacekowski
<Caemyr> chwala te nowe lasery
<szymon_g> jestem z ciebie dumny ;)
<Caemyr> :>
<szymon_g> a tak swoja droga- mam razer salmosa, sprawuje sie dobrze
<jacekowski> mam ta z blutrakiem microsoftu w pracy
<szymon_g> 2 przyciski + kolko
<jacekowski> i o ile lepiej sie zachowywal od laserowych normalnych myszy
<jacekowski> to ten logitech radzi sobie wszedzie gdzie microsoft sie zesral
<Caemyr> szymon_g: probowalem do Razera sie przekonac, na Lachesis
<Caemyr> ale po prostu nie lezy
<Caemyr> za duze lapsko mam
<jacekowski> a ogladalem filmik z logitecha jak prototypy wygladaly tego
<jacekowski> takie wielkie najpierw
<jacekowski> potem mniejsze
<Caemyr> seria G5xx akurat
<jacekowski> potem na tyle male ze sie w myszy miescilo
<jacekowski> a potem jeden malutki sensor z 1cm na 2cm
<szymon_g> Caemyr, nie mialem lachesisa, ale salmosa daje rade. prosta, solidna mycha
<jacekowski> akumulatorek w komplecie
<jacekowski> kabelek usb zeby moc ladowac
<jacekowski> ladowarka sieciowa
<jacekowski> ogolnie wypas
<jacekowski> no i ten ich maly odbiornik
<szymon_g> hm... nie lubie rzeczy bezprzewodowych
<jacekowski> co ledwo co z usb wystaje
<jacekowski> czemu?
<szymon_g> zawsze takie latwo mozna zgubic
<szymon_g> albo sie bateria rozladuje w najgorszym momencie
<jacekowski> dlatego to ma kabelek
<jacekowski> opcje
<szymon_g> zreszta- do stacjonarnego kabelki sa ok
<szymon_g> a, chyba ze tak
<jacekowski> zwykle micro usb
<jacekowski> i wysyla stan baterii do komputera
<szymon_g> hm... sprawdzaliscie bete ubuntu? to menu mi sie podoba
<szymon_g> w sensie: jedno menu, zamiast standardowego aplikacji, miejsc, systemu
<szymon_g> ciekawe czy daloby sie cos takiego wyklepac na fedorce, bez grzebania w kodzie gnoma
<jacekowski> i ma taki fajny seksowny app switches
<jacekowski> switcher
<jacekowski> ze sie guzik na myszy naciska i sie okienka pokazuja
<szymon_g> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5oDwPkS8KDY/TZReN650qcI/AAAAAAAAAsk/_pb9FMPLx2Y/s1600/Screenshot-1.png takie cos
<szymon_g> jakie okienka?
<szymon_g> sa jakies wiesci, by sie ubuntu dorobilo moze obslugi pakietow deltowych /roznicowych?/?
<jacekowski> nie
<szymon_g> :|
<szymon_g> szkoda- bo takie cos potrafi, w niektorych przypadkach, oszczedzic ponad 90% sciagania /moj rekord to 94%/
<szymon_g> z reguly- ok 70%
<szymon_g> wiec, nawet po kablu, oszczednosci sa spore
<szymon_g> btw, jaki jest sens uzywania jednoczesnie apparmora i selinuksa o.O?
<m477> urwal mi sie pasek od pokrowca na laptop gdy szedlem i upadl na ziemie kiedy byl w trybie wstrzymania, czy mam sie martwic?
<szymon_g> zalezy jak mocno walnal o ziemie
<szymon_g> ale dyskowi nic nie powinno sie stac imo
<szymon_g> talerze sie nie krecily, wiec ryzyko zniszczenia nie jest takie wielkie
<m477> dyski niby ~600g wytrzymuja ale ile to jest w praktyce?
<m477> no dziala, ale czy np za pol roku mi nie padnie
<szymon_g> m477, zrob mu testy smarta. a czy za pol roku nie padnie? ciezko powiedziec :|
<m477> nowy dysk ~~
<szymon_g> witaj w klubie. po tym jak przypadkowo j*bnalem mojego lapka, ubuntu robi mi fsck przy kazdym bootowaniu :/
<szymon_g> ze o jednym z dyskow w stacjonarnym nie wspomne- czasami sie wywala podczas posta, w sensie krzyczy za nie przeszedl smarta
<JamJamPoland> Witam
<JamJamPoland> Mam problem w mojej sieci
<JamJamPoland> W VirtualBox mam postawiony serwer dhcp(ubuntu 10.04)
<JamJamPoland> Przydziela on IP innym wirtualnym klientom
<JamJamPoland> też na systemie Ubuntu
<JamJamPoland> Jednak nie mogę udostępnić połączenia internetowego:(
<JamJamPoland> Może mi ktoś pomóc?
<JamJamPoland> ?
<JamJamPoland> jest tu ktoś?
<m477> tak
<szymon_g> re
<JamJamPoland> POmożecie mi?
<JamJamPoland> Ustawiał ktoś z was dhcp na Ubuntu?
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Korzystasz z newtork managera?
<JamJamPoland> tak
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: I czy znasz firestarter - a ?
<JamJamPoland> Mam problem z maskaradą
<JamJamPoland> Za pomocą firestarter mogę ustawić udostępnianie łącza dla klientów?
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Ja nie jestem expertem w tym, jednak kiedyś udostępniałem łącze dla sieci lokalnej
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: w domu
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: I za pomocą firestartera możesz włączyć udostępnianie sieci
<JamJamPoland> Możesz mi powiedzieć jak to zrobić?
<JamJamPoland> Kiedy chcę połączyć się z jakimś serwerem(klient)
<JamJamPoland> firestarter nie pokazuje mi że blokuje to połączenie na serwerze
<JamJamPoland> jednak ciągle dostaje "unknow host "
<JamJamPoland> :(
<szymon_g> http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2011-March/150031.html o.O
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=65783
<szymon_g> nowy katalog, /run o.O
<Barthalion> I?
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Firestarter zaczyna swoją robotę dopiero po nawiązaniu połączenia
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Tzn. jak komputery sie pingują
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Jeżeli się nie pingują, to musisz zacząć od poprawnego skonfigurowania sieci
<JamJamPoland> serwer z klientem pingują sobą
<JamJamPoland> serwer poprawnie przydziela ip
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: W obie strony?
<JamJamPoland> Jednak internet mam tylko na serwerze
<JamJamPoland> tak
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Ok, napisałeś, że dostajesz unknow host
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Być może jest to problem z ustawieniem dns-ów
<JamJamPoland> ale jak próbuje się połaczyć np>; ping poczta.wp.pl
<JamJamPoland> z klienta
<JamJamPoland> I tutaj moje pytanie
<JamJamPoland> Mam dwie karty sieciowe na serwerz
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Aby to sprawdzić, wpisz u klienta ping 209.85.143.99
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: <- To jest ip google - jeżeli to zadziała to znaczy że problem leży po stronie dns-ów
<JamJamPoland> działa
<JamJamPoland> Mam pytanie
<JamJamPoland> kolego
<JamJamPoland> do dns
<JamJamPoland> W konfiguracji karty eth1 - do niej łączą się wszyscy klienci
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Tzn po IP się poprawnie pinguje
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: ?
<JamJamPoland> muszę przypisać dns np.: tp ?
<JamJamPoland> pokażę ci moje ustawienia sieci
<JamJamPoland> Tylko ja to robię na maszynie wirtualnej
<JamJamPoland> także nie wkleje :/
<JamJamPoland> W konfiguracji dhcp domain-name-servers
<JamJamPoland> muszę wpisać dns mojego usługodawcy?
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Tak myślę
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Chociaż DNS nie jest ściśle powiązany z usługodawcą
<JamJamPoland> no tk
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Możesz spróbować ustawić np. OpenDNS lub DNS googli
<JamJamPoland> ale pinguje po ip dobrze
<JamJamPoland> a mimo to firefox nie odczytuje
<JamJamPoland> :/
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Tzn. spróbuj wpisać powyższy adres IP w firefox-ie ?
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: i napisz czy zobaczysz stronę googli
<JamJamPoland> :/
<JamJamPoland> Niestety
<JamJamPoland> po wpisaniu 209.85.143.99
<JamJamPoland> dalej nic
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Czyli pinguje IP, nie pinguje domen a firefox w ogóle nie działa?
<JamJamPoland> tak
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: W jaki sposób klienci w twojej sieci mają ustawiany adres DNS?
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Czy może on być wpisany ręcznie? Ilu jest tych klientów?
<JamJamPoland> 1 kleint
<JamJamPoland> pobiera z serwera dhcp zainstalowanego na iinej maszynie wirtualnej
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Wpisz mu ręcznie DNS
<JamJamPoland> DNS'y mojego usługodawcy?
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Obojętnie jaki, byle sprawny
<JamJamPoland> Szukam
<karmelek> JamJamPoland: cat /etc/resolv.conf i jakies dnsy beda :P
<JamJamPoland> Już znalazłem
<JamJamPoland> z home.pl
<JamJamPoland> :)
<JamJamPoland> Ale i to nic nie pomaga
<JamJamPoland> :/
<JamJamPoland> mimo że ponguje nic nie chce załapać w przeglądarce :(
<karmelek> wpisz te ktore masz na kompie/urzadzeniu z dhcp
<karmelek> JamJamPoland: pinguje po domenach tez?
<JamJamPoland> nie
<JamJamPoland> tylko po ip
<karmelek> zrestartuj mu networking
<JamJamPoland> serwerowi? czy klientowi?
<karmelek> klientowi
<karmelek> co za OSa na kliencie masz?
<JamJamPoland> Ubuntu 10.04
<JamJamPoland> na serwie to samo
<JamJamPoland> Dostaje komunikat209.85.143.99
<JamJamPoland> sorry
<JamJamPoland> Ignire unknow interface eth0=eth0
<JamJamPoland> *Ignore
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Łączysz się po kablu?
<JamJamPoland> To jest wirtualna sieć w VirtualBox
<bdfhjk> emulująca eth0?
<JamJamPoland> tak
<karmelek> hmmm dziwne rzeczy... na wirtalizacji sie nie znam specjalnie, ale to z kopa na ubuntu szlo zawsze
<JamJamPoland> :)
<JamJamPoland> Doszliśmy do tego że komputery klienckie pingują
<JamJamPoland> ale tylko po ip
<JamJamPoland> znaczy kontakt ze światem jest
<JamJamPoland> serwer też jest wirtualizowany
<karmelek> cat /etc/resolv.conf na kliencie
<JamJamPoland> nameserver 212.85.112.37
<JamJamPoland> nameserver 213.25.37.166
<JamJamPoland> i ping po tych adresach śmiga
<karmelek> dzialajace?
<JamJamPoland> tak
<karmelek> hmmm, ja bym zrebootowal maszyne :P
<JamJamPoland> przydziela mi to z serwra dhcp
<JamJamPoland> Rebootuje:)
<bdfhjk> przeklej ifconfig eth0
<JamJamPoland> Zaczynam bawić się z tworzeniem sieci ale nie mam sprzętu więc radzę sobie wirtualizacją...
<JamJamPoland> Niestety reebot nie pomaga
<JamJamPoland> Uruchomie jeszcze raz całe środowisko
<JamJamPoland> Nie za bardzo mogę ci pokazać cały wynik tej komenty
<JamJamPoland> na maszynie wirtualnej nie mam nets :)
<JamJamPoland> *nata :
<JamJamPoland> *neta
<JamJamPoland> Co dokładnie chcesz zobaczyć?
<m477> czy da sie z komorki polaczyc z jakims serwerem przez ssh?
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: RX packets:201 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Coś takiego, jakie masz liczby
<bdfhjk> m477: Tak, jest to możliwe
<JamJamPoland> na serwie czy kliencie?
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: na kliencie
<JamJamPoland> RX packets:100 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<m477> a probowal ktos na androidzie?
<JamJamPoland> mam takie coś
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Na mój gust albo źle ustawiłeś DNS-y na swoim kliencie, albo network manager przesłania je swoimi danymi
<m477> a czy da sie zrobic zeby laptop robil za wifi i zebym neta komorka odbieral, niby ustawialem cos takiego ale komorka nie wykrywa sieci
<bdfhjk> JamJamPoland: Ustaw DNS-y zarówno w pliku resolv jak i w ustawieniach network managera
<bdfhjk> m477: Tak, da się
<m477> bdfhjk:  a wiesz jak?
<bdfhjk> m477: Ogólnie robisz sieć wifi ad-hoc, ustawiasz firestartera i powinno działać
<bdfhjk> m477: Jest jednak wiele przypadków szczególnych itd.. Polecam Tobie znalezienie odpowiednich informacji w googlach na początek
<m477> ok dzieki
<JamJamPoland> Ustawiłem jak kazałej
<JamJamPoland> niestety nie pomaha
<JamJamPoland> *pomaga to
<JamJamPoland> :/
<JamJamPoland> Macie może jeszcze jakieś pomysły ?
<szymon__g> witam
<JamJamPoland> A może polecacie jakąś dystrybuje Linuxa odpowiednią dla początkującego administratora?
<gtriderxc> "_Pokaż Banshee w meniu dźwięku";)
<szymon_g> o, tak lepiej
<Nerihsa> windows server
<szymon_g> JamJamPoland, fedora
<JamJamPoland> Widnows Server :)
<JamJamPoland> Fedora miałem
<JamJamPoland> odpada
<szymon_g> czemu?
<JamJamPoland> Chodzi mi o jakieś dis. do serwera..
<szymon_g> no to centos
<Dreadlish> debian
<Dreadlish> albo centkowaty
<szymon_g> badz rhel- ale on jest platny
<Psotnick> Każde może być na serwer jakby nie było ;)
<JamJamPoland> centos
<JamJamPoland> co to za distro?
<Dreadlish> takie coś rhpodobne
<Dreadlish> aka fedora na serwer
<szymon_g> Psotnick, tak, ale z niektorymi trza sie bardziej badz mniej bawic
<JamJamPoland> Chodzi mi o to żebym nie miał takich problemów jak teraz
<JamJamPoland> że pinguje
<JamJamPoland> a strony nie działają...
<Psotnick> żeby być adminem to trzeba mieć jakąkolwiek wiedzę o Linuksie
<szymon_g> bierz centosa. tylko- ze on dosyc starawe paczki ma. najnowsza wersja to 5.5 badz 5.6 zdaje sie. 6.0 miala wyjsc... tygodnie temu
<Psotnick> albo postawić Windows Server
<JamJamPoland> Mam Windows Server 2003
<JamJamPoland> Ale tam wszysko wydaje mi się trudniejsze :)
<JamJamPoland> Linux mam ok 2 lata
<JamJamPoland> ale tylko do multimediów i www go miałem
<JamJamPoland> I teraz chcę coś więcej zacząć z tym robić
<JamJamPoland> ale już się przyzwyczaiłem że mi się rzadko coś udaje :)
<gtriderxc> "Stacje dostępne tylko dla odpłatnych abonentów Last.fm"
<gtriderxc> chce ktos zostać "odpłatnym abonentem"?;)
<szymon_g> no to wez swoja ulubiona dystrybucje, i na niej sie baw JamJamPoland
<JamJamPoland> Ubuntu :)
<szymon_g> nie ma sensu szukania osobnego dystra tylko do tego, przynajmniej nie na poczatku
<JamJamPoland> Ale widzisz
<JamJamPoland> 1 tydz zajeło mi postawienie dhcp
<gtriderxc> jak sie koledze bardzo nudzi
<Psotnick> co?
<JamJamPoland> teraz próbuje z netem i nie mogę tego rozgryźć..
<gtriderxc> niech się zapozna z komendami terminala i do dzieła z ubuntu serwer
<gtriderxc> ale trzeba się bardzo nudzić:)
<szymon_g> czemu od razu do serverowej wersji? czy poza dosymslnym zestawem pakietow rozni sie toto od zwyklej wersji?
<JamJamPoland> Znam podstawowe komendy...
<JamJamPoland> A więc oc jeszcze mogę zrobić?
<JamJamPoland> *co
<JamJamPoland> klient i serwer pingują między sobą
<JamJamPoland> klient pinguje tylko po ip
<JamJamPoland> serwer ma internet
<foreste> http://download.bitdefender.com/SMB/Workstation_Security_and_Management/BitDefender_Antivirus_Scanner_for_Unices/Unix/Current/EN_FR_BR_RO/Linux/
<foreste> oo
<szymon_g> http://img291.imageshack.us/i/ssspyy.jpg/ jak wam sie podoba ;)?
<szymon_g> szkocka dziewoja. calkiem mila :P
<JamJamPoland> :(
<magic663> czesc
<JamJamPoland> Co jeszcze może pomóc?
<magic663> jaki jest dobry i latwy w obsludze firewall na ubuntu??
<Psotnick> firestarter?
<Psotnick> właściwie to jest nakładka na iptables
<magic663> dlatego sie pytam iz jestem poczatkujacym uzytkownikiem linuxa wiec
<Skrzyp> hahahaaa!!!
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: DZIAŁA!!!!
<Skrzyp> (Wina Windy 2k była)
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: a mi sie dysk piprzy
<Skrzyp> z kim/czym?
<Dreadlish> z windą
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> 2 letni dys
<Dreadlish> k
<Skrzyp> NET MI W ARCHU DZIAłA!!!
<Dreadlish> i już sie wali
<Skrzyp> <3 ndiswrapper
<Dreadlish> ndis sux
<Skrzyp> ale..
<Psotnick> to śmieszne, że pies po 1 km jest zmęczony, a ja nie
<Skrzyp> lepszy rydz niż nic
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: powino być odwrotnie
<Psotnick> wiem ;D
<Psotnick> i to jeszcze takim wolniejszym biegiem
 * Skrzyp przeszedł 13 kilometrów w ~2h
<Skrzyp> przez 2/3 Krakowa
<Skrzyp> i się nie zmęczyłem :P
<Skrzyp> dobra, 3h
 * Dreadlish jak sie pośpieszy to przejdzie 10km w 1,5k
<Dreadlish> 1,5h*
<Skrzyp> a ja to pewnie dlatego, bo mnie koleżanka obok zagadywała
<Skrzyp> i zagięła czasoprzestrzeń
<Skrzyp> spod Cracovii na Mydlinki teleporcik był :P
<Skrzyp> bezautobusowu
<Skrzyp> *wy
<Skrzyp> Arczyk się stawia, i w ogóle heppi
 * szymon_g zapuscil kompilacje :)
<szymon_g> tak swoja droga- jak najlatwiej zobaczyc, ktore procesy najwiecej z dysku kozystaja?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> lsof
<Nerihsa> iotop
<Dreadlish> albo
<Dreadlish> o elo Nerihsa
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<Dreadlish> zna ktoś jakieś dobre dyski 2,5" na SATA?
<Nerihsa> `g jakieś dobre dyski 2,5" na SATA
<Nerihsa> .g jakieś dobre dyski 2,5" na SATA
<szymon_g> dzieki Nerihsa
<Nerihsa> nie znam :<
<Dreadlish> #g jakieś dogre dyski 2,5" na SATA
<Dreadlish> a dupa
<winter> `ping
<Dreadlish> przekliniak padł
<Dreadlish> qermit: przekliniak padł :(
<Skrzyp> No... Arczyk zainstalowany
<Skrzyp> Teraz tylko konfiguracja
<grabarz> witam
<Skrzyp> grabarz: mam się bać?
<grabarz> spokojnie, nie musisz
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: `g
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: znam wielu grabaży
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie ma przekliniaka
<Dreadlish> do y hnow?
<grabarz> mam za to niewielki problem i mam nadzieję, że mi pomożecie
<Dreadlish> no
<Skrzyp> `g Dobre dyski 2,5" na SATA
<Dreadlish> wal śmiało
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: PRZEKLINIAKA NIE MA CIOTKO
<Skrzyp> przeklaniaka nie ma
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: :P
<Skrzyp> Wiem, że myślimy tak samo, ale nie musisz się afiszować.
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> ale sie wkurzyłem
<Dreadlish> 40 badów
 * Dreadlish klaska
<Dreadlish> *klask* *klask* *klask*
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: bo się nie defragmentuje
<Skrzyp> i w ogóle boo
<Psotnick> zaklaskam z Tobą ;) *fap* *fap* *fap*
<Dreadlish> :DDD
 * Skrzyp *klask *klask *klask* *klaska*
<Admc> panowie, da się zainstalować gentoo w jeden weekend?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Psotnick> tak
<Dreadlish> na 2rdzeniowym da sie
<Skrzyp> Admc: tak
<Dreadlish> w 5h da sie
<Skrzyp> nawet w jeden wieczór
<Admc> Ja mam jednordzeniowy
<Admc> I to złom
<Dreadlish> no to z 6h poświęć na to
<Skrzyp> A musisz mieć GNOME?
<jacekowski> Admc: da sie
<Dreadlish> a będziesz miał podstawkę
<Skrzyp> Fluxboxa se daj
<jacekowski> ja na duronie w nocke i troche system od zera do kde
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: :P
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: 4 czy 3.5 :> ?
<Skrzyp> KDE1
<jacekowski> 3.5
<Skrzyp> Właśnie, apo Fluxa
<Dreadlish> ?
<Skrzyp> Można zrobić ikonki na pulpicie we Fluxie
<Skrzyp> ?
<Admc> Musisz mieć menadżer plików ZTCW
<Dreadlish> a po co komu ikony na pulpicie?
<Admc> np. Rox
<Skrzyp> Albo wbara dam
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: w sumie ikony na pulpicie to taki proniony wynalazek
<Skrzyp> *poroniony
<Admc> Tak się zastanawiałem, nad Gentoo+LXDE+Compiz+Conky
<Admc> na pewno działało by szybciej niż ubuntu
<Skrzyp> -Compiz
<Dreadlish> wyjdzie
<Admc> od Compiza jestem uzależniony
<Skrzyp> s/LXDE/Awesome :P
<Dreadlish> compiz =.=
<Skrzyp> Admc: to się oduzależnij jak lubisz wydajność
<Skrzyp> znasz xcompmgr?
<Dreadlish> cairo-compmgr
<Dreadlish> np.
<Skrzyp> xcompmgr szybszy
<Skrzyp> i lżejszy
<Admc> to daje tylko badziewną przeźroczystość i cienie pod oknami
<Dreadlish> czego "badziewną"?
<Skrzyp> a pluginy, pluginy człeku
<Dreadlish> prawdziwą
<Admc> bo to nawet już w Windowsie XP było
<Dreadlish> realną
<Dreadlish> przynajmneij
<Dreadlish> realna przeźroczystość w xpku GDZIE?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: taki hack był
<Admc> Mój brat ma przeźroczystość na XP
<Admc> więc jest
<Psotnick> ja mam na Archu i co :D
<Skrzyp> Admc: Y'z Transparency :P
<grabarz> gotta love wireless keyboards
<Skrzyp> Taki hax
<Dreadlish> tylko musisz haxować
<Dreadlish> a tu masz bez haxowania
<Skrzyp> nom :P
<grabarz> piszesz se w spokoju na ircu, a tu siada bateria
<grabarz> :/
<Skrzyp> grabarz: ty ją podsiądź
<mati75> Admc: o to ci chodzi http://ompldr.org/vODM0dQ ?
<Skrzyp> Czekink pakaż integriczy...
<grabarz> właśnie posiadam takową, aczkolwiek sądzę, że zaraz ją, za przeproszeniem, wyp***dolę przez okno
<Admc> Mi nie chodzi o cienie i przeźroczystość
<grabarz> i nienawidzę, jak na klawie są podzielone litery na dzie części
<gjm> ajem bek
<Admc> kostka, animacje przy otwieraniu okien jak w Androidzie/iOS czy galaretowate okna
<Admc> te efekty mnie najbardziej interesują
<grabarz> Compiz
<grabarz> mam pytanie, czy jak mam płytę CD z muzyką i ją zgram na kompa by nie musieć wtykać płyt kiedy tylko chcę posłuchać to będzie to legalne czy nie?
<mati75> legalne
<Dreadlish> legal
<Dreadlish> full
<grabarz> dzięki :)
<grabarz> bo ostatnio po mej makrowsi chodzą ci kolesie co kompy przegrzebują, i postanowiłem powrócić do Ubuntu (stęskniłem się za fortunkami :)
<grabarz> nyan~!
<grabarz> a słucha ktoś tu Metalliki?
<Psotnick> nie, ale ja pompowałem kiedyś rower dla szatana
 * mati75 Now Playing: Тату - Я сошла с ума 0:27 - 3:52
<Admc> wie ktoś jaki procek jest potrzebny do emulacji PS2?
 * Psotnick NP: PIH - Dobry Wieczor Polska ft. Miodu (Kwiaty Zla)
<Admc> bo na jutube widziałem filmiki z działającymi grami ps2 na kompie
<Psotnick> Admc: szybki 2 rdzenie pewnie trzeba
<Skrzyp> jakikolwiek
<gjm> Skrzyp: ta. Pentium II
<Skrzyp> równy procowi PS2
<Skrzyp> zobacz se na wikipedziu
<Admc> Skrzyp, chodziło mi emulację z prędkością 100%
<Skrzyp> jaki ps2 miało proc
<Admc> lub zbliżoną
<Admc> Skrzyp, 400 MHz miało kartę
<Skrzyp> kwestia dobrej konfiguracji emulatora
<Admc> graficzną
<gjm> Admc: nie da rady
<Skrzyp> i priorytetu proca
<evelan_> jak bedzie rowny procowi w ps2 to nic z tego nie bedzie
<evelan_> emulacja jest zasobożerna ;0
<Psotnick> proc w PS2 to ~400Mhz o ile wiem
<evelan_> przynajmniej 2ghz, dwurdzeniowy
<Skrzyp> e...
<Skrzyp> jak jest dobrze emoolator napisany
<Skrzyp> to pojdzie wszedzie
<evelan_> dobrze czy nie dobrze nigdy do emu ps2 nie wystarczy 400mhz
<Skrzyp> ale 1ghz już tak
<evelan_> zalezy jeszcze jaka rozdzielczosc
<evelan_> ale i tak malo
<Skrzyp> rozdziałka domyślna PS2 to jest chyba PAL
<Skrzyp> czyli pińćset na szejset z groszami
<evelan_> tak
<evelan_> ale mozesz przeciez skalowac
<evelan_> 576i
<evelan_> gdyby bylo jak mowisz do emu xbox360 powinien wystarczyc jakis procesor 3rdzeniowy 3,6ghz
<foreste> gentoo.pl
<Skrzyp> a ps3? nie ma emu :P
<firemark> 3 rdzeniowy?
<evelan_> xbox360 tez nie bo za slabe komputery sa
<firemark> albo 2 albo 4 : d
<evelan_> ps3 ma 7 + 1 do ochorny
<evelan_> Cell
<Skrzyp> x360 jest suaby
<Skrzyp> ale na CUDA może by ps3 pociągło
<Skrzyp> Fajnie się musi gentoo na ps3 kompilowac :P
<Dreadlish> no
<Skrzyp> w godzinkę cała spóła z KDESC4.6 włącznie :P
<evelan_> na ps3 nie mozna instalowac linuxa
<szymon_g> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HARLEY-DAVIDSON-MT350-Ex-Army-Motorbike-/320679841949?pt=UK_Motorcycles&hash=item4aaa02109d to sie nazywa motorek :)
<Skrzyp> evelan_: w jakim ty świecie żyjesz
<bastetmilo> evelan_: można
<szymon_g> evelan, mozna, o ile masz firmware stary
<evelan_> no własnie
<evelan_> stary fw trzeba miec;)
<Skrzyp> można można, albo jak masz zhackowane
<evelan_> mniejszy niz chyba 3.4 nie pamietam juz
<Skrzyp> albo CFW
<szymon_g> wiec niestety- albo PSN, albo linuch
<Skrzyp> Czyli nówka shackowana
<Skrzyp> albo Geohot :P
<evelan_> ale linux i tak był beznadziejny na ps3
<Skrzyp> łaj?
<evelan_> uzywalem YLD i pokazywalo chyba 2rdzenie  po 800mhz
<Skrzyp> ubuntu na penwno
<evelan_> tragedia byla :)
<Skrzyp> GENTOO SIE UZYWA!
<Skrzyp> (albo archa, fedory, BSD)
<evelan_> bo ja mialem czas na instalacje gentoo
<evelan_> YLD byl specjalna dystrybucja dla PS3
<Skrzyp> (ew win2k/nt5.0)
<Dreadlish> stawiam archa
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish++
<Dreadlish> tylko jaieś dvd wytrzase
<Skrzyp> to jedt nas dwóch
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: pendrive boot?
<Dreadlish> *trzask
<Dreadlish> *
<Dreadlish> *trzask*
<Dreadlish> wytrzasłem dvd
<Dreadlish> pendrive boota nie zrobie na p3
<Skrzyp> PLOP!
<Skrzyp> http://plop.at
<Dreadlish> nie mam wolnej dyskietki
<Skrzyp> zanim wywalisz windę
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: boot.ini!
<Dreadlish> nie mam windy
<Skrzyp> albo syslinuxem
<Skrzyp> plopa bootuj
<Skrzyp> a nawet grubem
<Dreadlish> mam dvd i płyte z archem
<Skrzyp> Ratuj świat oszczęsdzaj płytki
<Dreadlish> postawie z pacmana
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ostatnio nagrałem płyte jakiś rok temu
<Dreadlish> reszta na pxe/pendrive
<sysek> :o
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> bardzo sugestywny nick i host
<evelan_> :D
<evelan_> ale wiek zły
<Dreadlish> no
<evelan_> zamiast 9 dac 0
<evelan_> ma tu ktos skrypt do pokazywania stanu konta orange?
<czester> Re.
<czester> Siema Słupca.
<Tyczek> Siema Poznań.
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś czy jest dzisiaj coś ciekawego w TV?
<flejm92> o Słupca.
<czester> Nie ma.
<flejm92> kto ze Słupcy?
<czester> TV nie jest ciekawa sama w sobie.
<Tyczek> Jooo.
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: a co nie ma programu dostepnego w sieci?
<flejm92> Matrix klub, ogarniasz?
<Tyczek> Łomatko.
<czester> LOL
<Psotnick> bastetmilo: mam, ale jest dużo kamałów i nie za bardzo miałem ochotę przeglądać
<czester> Ćpają tam w Słupcy i pewnie im się wydaje, że matrix widzą :D
<Psotnick> z resztą jak nic nie będzie to pożyczyłem sobie blair witch project
<Tyczek> czester: Było nad jeziorem takie ocś.
<Tyczek> coś.
<Tyczek> ;P
<flejm92> zawsze mi się wydawało że to największe zadupie na tej planecie.
<flejm92> Tyczek było, było
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: na TVP kultura jest http://www.filmweb.pl/Gra.Wstepna
<Tyczek> czester: Jak tam jabłka ugryzione?
<Psotnick> o 23, a ja mam ochotę na teraz ;D
<czester> Tyczek: Właśnie się bawię Developer Preview 2
<Admc> kolega na skype pyta się czemu tak się jaram linuxem, co mu odpowiedzieć?
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: Hit na sobotę - Jan Paweł II
<czester> Admc: Że nie masz co robić i nie masz dziewczyny.
<bastetmilo> na TVP1
<Admc> :D
<bastetmilo> Admc: a dlaczego się jarasz Linuksem?
<czester> Tyczek: Bardzo poprawili wydajność 3D. Znowu mogę grać w Torchlight
<Tyczek> O, patrz.
<Admc> nie mam dziewczyny, ja mam tylko skunksa
<Psotnick> dobra, zassam sobie te napisy i obejrzę BWP
<czester> BWP jest spoko
<Psotnick> Admc: znam parę dziewczyn, które nie dbają o higienę ;D może zapoznasz je ze skunksem ;D
<Psotnick> czester: wiem ;)
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: jak skonczysz oglądać, to powiedz ja się skończył.
<bastetmilo> jak
<szymon_g> wszyscy zgineli
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: jak?
<szymon_g> nie wiem. zgaduje tylko ;)
<bastetmilo> pff
<Psotnick> bastetmilo: normalnie ;D
<czester> Ej
<Psotnick> zginą wszyscy
<czester> Ale wszyscy zginęli
<czester> ;-P
<czester> Nie wiadomo jak.
 * Psotnick idzie się położyć przed 42" ;)
<szymon_g> hm... isc na miasto, czy nie isc :?
<Psotnick> isc, bedzie spokoj
<bastetmilo> gra ktoś w Motorstorm 3 online?
<czester> Co to jest?
<czester> Gra na linuksa?;-P
 * czester kupił HL2:EP2 za 4 zł
<evelan_> jedynego motrostorma jakiego znam to na ps3 ;)
<Diabelko> a ja oręż boksa za 25
<czester> Hehehehe
<szymon_g> [szymon@charlotte SPECS]$ time rpmbuild -bb --target=`uname -m` kernel.spec real 63m56.174s k*rwa, a procek 4 rdzeniowy...
<czester> I właśnie przenoszę swoje zdjęcia do Aperture...
<szymon_g> co to jest 'aperture'?
<sysek> ciekawe kiedy bedzie ep3
<flejm92> otwór ;-)
<czester> Raczej termin fotograficzny
<czester> Obiektyw
<czester> ?
<flejm92> czester: cholera wie ;-)
<Tyczek> Bardziej migawka. :P
<Psotnick> ale ktoś dostanie za tego jacka rozwalonego
<czester> Ognisko
<czester> W sensie fotograficznym
<czester> szymon_g: A tak na serio to jest program do katalogowania zdjęć, tyle, że bardziej pro niż iPhoto.
<czester> Kosztuje jakieś 800zł
<bastetmilo> omg
<Psotnick> jak sprawdzić ilość fps?
<bastetmilo> znalazłam za 849 zł
<czester> W Mac App Store jest za 250zł ;-)
<bastetmilo> za program do katalgowania zdjęć.
<czester> bastetmilo: To jest profesjonalny program do obróbki zdjęć, coś jak Lightroom
<Diabelko> czester: kup mi ajfona :[
<Diabelko> będziesz miał zniżki dla pracownika ajszopa
<czester> Nie mamy takich zniżek.
<bastetmilo> Mam nieaktualny system żeby miec Mac App Store
<szymon_g> hm... jest lightroom na macosx?
<Psotnick> szymon_g: na 90% jest
<czester> Jest na 100%
<Psotnick> no widzisz ;D
<czester> szymon_g: Wszystko Adobe jest na Mac OS X
<szymon_g> ... ale nie wszystko w 64 bitach ;)
<czester> Hmmm
<czester> Nie wiem nawet szczerze mówiąc
<czester> Zaraz zobaczę Photoshop CS5
<Diabelko> czester: naprawdę w ajspocie nie ma zniżek pracowniczych? W prawie każdym sklepie są. :P
<czester> szymon_g: Photoshop jest 64bit.
<czester> Diabelko: Nie mamy.
<czester> Powiedzieli, że dadzą mi 6% zniżki to powiedziałem, że pierdolę i wziąłem fakturę na firmę kumpla.
<bastetmilo> czester da się zmienić, żeby kółko myszy na Maku działało tak jak w reszcie systemów?
<czester> bastetmilo: Tzn?
<czester> Działa tak jak w reszcie systemów przecie.
<bastetmilo> żeby kliknięcie działało
<bastetmilo> kółkiem kliknięcię
<czester> To zależy od myszki.
<bastetmilo> Mam zwykłą, bo ta applowa mnie do pasji doprowadzała
<czester> Mighty Mouse jest chujowa.
<bastetmilo> chcę, żeby mi otwierały się zakładki w Fx kółkiem tak jak wszędzie.
<czester> Magic Mouse zresztą też.
<czester> bastetmilo: To zmień myszkę.
<czester> Logitech się nada.
<bastetmilo> Mam Logitecha....
<bastetmilo> najzwyklejsza
<Psotnick> jakieś pomysły czemu mi S-vvideo nie działa?
<czester> To zainstaluj do niej sterowniki. Wtedy będzie działać jak trzeba.
<bastetmilo> Do zwykłej oemowej myszki sterowniki...
<bastetmilo> LOL
<bastetmilo> Myszka działa jak trzeba na windowsie, na Ubuntu.
<czester> No cóż.
<Tyczek> czester: Kupiłem ostatnio myszkę iBox, buehe.
<czester> Tyczek: Co to za myszka?;-P
<bastetmilo> czy da się zmienić, żeby się durne widgety nie włączały jak kliknę kółkiem myszky?
<bastetmilo> myszki.
 * czester nie używa myszek.
<Tyczek> A nie wiem. Jakaś tania, napewno. :D
<czester> bastetmilo: Da się.
<bastetmilo> Jak?
<czester> bastetmilo: Poszperaj w ustawieniach Expose i Spaces.
<czester> Nie lubię jak ktoś narzeka, zamiast poszukać.
<czester> Logitech na swojej stronie oferuje sterowniki do Maca.
<Tyczek> czester: Bo to wasze jabłko się samo powinno domyśleć wszystkiego. ;D
<czester> Jabłko się domyśla jak masz same jabłka.
<bastetmilo> czester: jest "aby właczyć spaces"
<bastetmilo> i tyle z ustawień
<czester> bastetmilo: A co masz za system?
<bastetmilo> dobra! znalazłam
<czester> Brawo, Sherlocku ;-)
<szymon_g> dzizas, ja pier*ole. teraz system sie burzy przy probie "bezpiecznego usuniecia" BB podlaczonego kabelkiem
<szymon_g> no, oczywiscie- obrazek sie nie skopiowal
<bastetmilo> ależ ten system jest nie intuicyjny.
<czester> bastetmilo: Jaka wersja systemu?
 * czester nie mial potrzeby tam niczego zmieniać.
<linc0ln> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mXzqCCEmRg
<linc0ln> ;]
<czester> Ale to Macbook, nie ma myszki ;-p
<bastetmilo> czester Mac OS X 10.5.8
<Diabelko> heh, gdyby nie trzeba było klikać całym padem
<Diabelko> to te ichnie laptopy byłyby ciekawe
<Diabelko> a tak są dla mnie useless ;p
<czester> Kolejny, który nie zajrzał do ustawień.
<czester> Nie trzeba niczym klikać.
<Diabelko> Może i masz racje
<Diabelko> w sklepie nie ma za bardzo czasu na grzebanie w opcjach
<Diabelko> jak za tobą jest banda fanbojów które też chcą dotknąć
<czester> Do nas przychodzą raczej bandy bezdomnych dzieci.
<Psotnick> czester: a gdzi pracujesz?
<Dreadlish> a ja nic nie mam :<
<czester> Psotnick: W iSpocie.
<Diabelko> w sensie, że stoją na ajpadach i grają w angry birdsy albo inne takie?
<czester> Diabelko: Tak.
<Psotnick> czester: ja kiedyś byłem, nawet ze 2 razy zobaczyć co tam Apple oferuje
<Psotnick> jestem bazdomny?
<Diabelko> czester: kiedyś jak byłem w ajspocie to po 5 minutach podszedł do mnie jakiś cholernie przemiły koleś i spytał czy czegoś konkretnie szukam
<Diabelko> normalnie to bym powiedział, że mam tylko 3 tysiące i nie stać mnie na nic
<czester> Diabelko: Bo mamy taki obowiązek.
<Diabelko> ale był tak miły, że powiedziałem, że dziękuję :P
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> polak porządny
<Psotnick> 5 minut to chyba w sumie nie spędziłem w iSpocie 5 minut
<Dreadlish> nie to co te kibole na zachodzie :D
<bastetmilo> pan w iSpocie był upierdliwy .
<Diabelko> czester: każdy sprzedawca w każdym sklepie ma taki obowiązek
<czester> Psotnick: Nie. Jeśli nie łazisz po sklepach bez celu...
<Tyczek> czester: Byłem w mediamarkcie z kumplem po laptopa, to laska 3 godziny w asasina grała. ;D
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: nie był upierdliwy, bo spytał tylko raz
<Diabelko> są tacy co pytają kilkukrotnie w odstępach czasowych
<Dreadlish> ja jakbym miał kasę
<Dreadlish> to bym coś kupił
<Diabelko> pytania typu "czy już się Pan namyślił?"
<Dreadlish> ale nie mam kurde kasy
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: ale ten którego ja spotkałam był.
<Dreadlish> a musze dysk kupić
<czester> Drugi raz się nikt nie pyta.
<Dreadlish> s/a/i
<Psotnick> czester: w sumie byłem bo czekałem na kolegę i mi się nudziło
<bastetmilo> I dał mi wizytówkę.
<czester> Musimy być mili bo może trafić na audyt
<czester> Od audytu zależą wypłaty
<Dreadlish> no
<czester> Dla każdego zjeba trzeba być miłym.
<Dreadlish> lepiej zapiprzać cały czas
<Dreadlish> niż żeby zjebać i być do dupy
<Diabelko> czester: to nie robota dla mnie, ja zbytnim chamem jestem
<Diabelko> dużo pieniędzy bym nie dostał
<czester> Ja też jestem.
<Dreadlish> ja sie za szybko wkurzam
<czester> Ale od audytu jednej osoby zależą wypłaty całej załogi.
<Diabelko> czester: zdarzało się, że ktoś nie chciał wyjść ze sklepu?
<czester> Diabelko: W sensie?
<Diabelko> no po wyproszeniu takiego
<czester> Zdarzają się matoły, które siedzą w sklepie bez celu godzinę.
<Diabelko> że ciągle napierdala na ajpadzie
<Diabelko> i jak prosisz go o wyjście to on zostaje i już
<czester> Diabelko: To idę po ochronę.
<Diabelko> no to wiadome, ale czy się zdarzali?
<czester> Nie.
<Diabelko> Łe, to jednak nie jest tak źle
<Diabelko> w Niemczech 3x widziałem taką sytuację
<czester> To pewnie polak nie chciał wyjść ;-P
<Diabelko> a szwędałem się po sklepach tylko 1 dnia
<czester> Muszę zrobić mojemu Macbookowi upgrade.
<Dreadlish> rób
<czester> W sensie sprzętowym.
<Dreadlish> a.
<Diabelko> czester: nowe spoilery? :P
<czester> Trzeba ram zmienić na 2x4G i dysk ssd + wywalić dvd i wsadzić tam 500G dysk ;-)
<Dreadlish> po co ci 8gb?
<Pitek> czester: macbook pro ?
<czester> Dreadlish: Bo jest tani.
<czester> Pitek: Tak.
<Pitek> ja mam Air'a, ram wlutowany, dysk wlutowany, zero rozbudowy xD
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Dreadlish> a ja nic nie mam i czekam na stypendium
<Dreadlish> o właśnie
<Dreadlish> maj sie zbliża :D
<Pitek> xD
<czester> Pitek: Ale którego Aira?
<Pitek> czester: nowego
<szymon_g> czesmir, macbooki maja jakos latwo usuwalny dvd? w sensie: jak np thinkpady?
<czester> Pitek: To nie potrzebujesz więcej ramu na dobrą sprawę.
<szymon_g> w sensie: ultrabay
<Mhrok> Dobry!
<czester> szymon_g: Nie. Trzeba trochę pogrzebać.
<Dreadlish> wieczór
<Diabelko> Zły.
<Pitek> czester: wiem, po to wziąłem z 4 gb
<szymon_g> czesmir, no, przy braku mozliwosci dolozenia ramu, to on sie musi sam przekonac, ze nie potrzebuje
<szymon_g> ;)
<czester> szymon_g: Nie nie
<Diabelko> hm, czy macbuce już mają tego thunderbolta?
<czester> Akurat te nowe Airy mają jakieś dziwne podłączenie dysku do płyty
<Admc> Naleśniki?!
<czester> Nie wiem czy to właśnie tam po raz pierwszy nie użyli Thunderbolt
<Pitek> czester: tak w zasadzie, to zamista dysku jest pamięć flash...
<czester> Bo Mac Pro z dyskiem SSD niektóre rzeczy robi wolniej niż Air nowy.
<czester> Pitek: Nie do końca.
<czester> Pitek: Wcześniej też były SSD i nie działały tak szybko
<czester> Dużo lepszy Macbook Pro z SSD nie uruchamia się tak szybko jak Air
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> sie zastanawiam nad jednym
<czester> Cuda jakieś porobili w Airach.
<Pitek> taa
<Dreadlish> przecież apple wszędzie robi cuda
<czester> Taaaaa. I się usb 3.0 osrało przy TB ;-P
<Dreadlish> wzieli se dobrą architekture rozwalili
<szymon_g> o ppc mowisz? czy o m68k ;)?
<czester> PPC było bez przyszłości i przesadnie drogie.
<czester> Poza tym teraz można na Macach włączyć Windows
<szymon_g> zeczywiscie zaleta...
<czester> Nie wyobrażacie sobie ile zjebów kupuje Maka tylko po to, żeby zainstalować na nim Windows
<szymon_g> *rzeczywiscie
<Dreadlish> lol.
<czester> Jebać ideologię. To jest sprzedaż, marketing i Apple wie co robi.
<Dreadlish> czester: a takie pytanie - a opłaca sie to w ogóle kupić?
<czester> Dreadlish: Ja jestem zadowolony. Ale trochę drogo jest.
<szymon_g> czester, wiem. co nie zmienia faktu, ze za taka sama kase dostaniesz cos lepszego /z windowsem/
<bastetmilo> Jakbym mogła, to bym Ubuntu na iMaku zainstalowała :)
<Dreadlish> bo bym miał 4k na całość
<czester> Mnie się podoba system operacyjny i to jak to wszystko jest razem zgrane.
<czester> szymon_g: No i właśnie. Z Windowsem ;-P
<Dreadlish> zakładając że apple i tak nie zrobi obniżki
<czester> szymon_g: A jak wejdzie nowy Windows to kupujesz nowy komputer bo już jest słaby ;-P
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: czyżbyś nicka zmieniła?
<Dreadlish> no :D
<szymon_g> czester, wiesz- co kto lubi.
<szymon_g> czester, no, jasne. upgrade kompa z upgradem systemu
<Dreadlish> ja akuratnie tak miałem
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: zmieniła... to zalezy
<czester> Przejście z Leo na Snowa zaowocowało wzrostem wydajności starych kompów do 15% nawet.
<Dreadlish> czyli tu idzie spadająco
<Dreadlish> co upgrade systemu kupujesz starszy :DDD
<szymon_g> czester, czyli niedlugo bedzie dzialac na 486 z 8mb ramu ;)
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Po prostu jest bardziej zoptymalizowany.
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: jak już to 32mb ramu :D
<Dreadlish> albo 640kb
<szymon_g> Dreadlish, burżuj
<Dreadlish> jak to bill gadał
<Dreadlish> szymon_g: mam 2gb
<czester> Windows dużo traci na tym, że w swojej zamkniętej architekturze jest dość otwarty na sprzęt.
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze troche w szafie
<szymon_g> czester, nie wiem czy tak traci. jak dla mnie to zaleta
<czester> I ma mnóstwo pierdół do sprzętu, którego nie masz.
<Dreadlish> tia
<czester> szymon_g: Oczywiście rozmawiamy o laptopie.
<Dreadlish> np. drivery do dysków scsi pod win xp home ...
<szymon_g> czesmir, a, chyba ze tak
<bastetmilo> czester ile w tym twoim ispocie kosztuje aktualizacja systemu?
<czester> bastetmilo: 129
<szymon_g> dobra, my tu gadu gadu a bar przyjmuje ludzi juz
<Dreadlish> osx jest akuratnie tani
 * szymon_g myka
<Psotnick> razem z systemem?
<Dreadlish> w przeciwieństwie do msa
<bastetmilo> no to jeszcze mogę przeboleć
<Dreadlish> system kosztuje gdzieś 180zł? (o retailu mówie)
<czester> Dreadlish: Retail 700zł
<czester> Upgrade 129
<Dreadlish> no to źle patrze
<czester> Ale po wuj Ci retail jak dostajesz system z komputerem i sobie robisz aktualizacje?
<Dreadlish> dawno temu w trawie istniał osx86
<czester> Wiem. Miałem to. ;-P
<czester> I dlatego po tym jak zobaczyłem jak działa OS X - kupiłem Maca.
<sysek> Dreadlish: caly czas istnieje
<sysek> jakbym mial milion to bym odrazu kupil iMac
<czester> W ogóle to mój kolega ostatnio wsadził SSD do iBooka :D
<lisu> re
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Dreadlish> chciało mu sie? :D
<czester> Do Clamshella
<lisu> zmieścił?
<czester> Tego takiego biało-kolorowego
<lisu> ;)
<czester> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IBook_redjar.jpg
<Dreadlish> dobra - chciało mu sie
<czester> Rozkręcanie tego to jest jak siadanie na gwoździach ;-P
<Dreadlish> tak boli? :D
<czester> No jest masakrycznie zbudowany.
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> mam wybór na stypendium
<czester> Jak mi się przeniosą zdjęcia to Ci pokażę jak trzeba rozwalić MB Pro 15 sprzed unibody, żeby wymienić dysk ;-P
<Dreadlish> albo upgrade pc + literatura albo mb :D
<Dreadlish> czyli mamy 4k
<czester> Dreadlish: http://ployer.com/archives/macbook%20pro%20exposed-thumb.jpg
<czester> Mniej więcej tak
<Dreadlish> ok :D
<Dreadlish> przypomina to rozbieranie mojego asusa
<Dreadlish> czyli zdejmij wszystko żeby widzieć mainboarda
<czester> Maca Mini się otwiera... SZPACHELKĄ
<karmelek> ..bany windows
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Dreadlish> wykałaczka starczy
<Dreadlish> let's ban windows!
<czester> Nie wystarczy. Metalowa szpachelka.
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wierze na słowo
<Dreadlish> nie mam dostępu do sprzętu jabłkowego
<czester> I to trzeba siły niezłej ;-P
<Dreadlish> prócz aj fona
<czester> I ostrożnie bo można połamać i pizda.
<karmelek> mace sie fajnie rozkreca :P
<Dreadlish> które ostatnio notorycznie odblokowuje
<czester> karmelek: Ty coś o tym wiesz. Fajna zabawa, nie?:D
<karmelek> zaaajebiaszcza :D
<Dreadlish> milion tasiemek
<czester> Jak pierwszy raz otwierałem MBP to się trochę bałem
<Dreadlish> polecam ten styl życia jak zaczep sie urwie
<czester> Bo nie wiedziałem co robię a komputer był klienta.
<Dreadlish> najlepiej to jak ktoś wszystkie śróbki odkręci a potem szuka serwisówki
<czester> Idę poczytać artykuł, niech ten Aperture się skończy robić...
<czester> A.
<czester> Będę czytał na iPadzie ;-P
<sysek> czester: ech :P
<Dreadlish> Matko Boska
<karmelek> Dreadlish: eMaca sie kapitalnie rozkladalo
<karmelek> a juz zdecydowanie wolalem dlubanie w macosie niz w windach
<Dreadlish> w matce boskiej też jest coś z macbooka
<czester> Unibody?;-P
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> przeczytaj sobie oba 2 xrazy
<czester> No widzę, widzę.
<Dreadlish> ok nie wiem co widzisz
<Dreadlish> czy redtube czy tapete
<gtriderxc> http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/33652_485099584602_747759602_7130318_1073619_s.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3z63fzt> (at photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net)
<gtriderxc> :)
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Recenzja-iPada-2-okiem-milosnika-Windows,Aktualnosc,24179.html#komentarze
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ggznmq> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<czester> :-)
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USDlhWJGinI
<karmelek> dobry iPad nie jest zly
<gtriderxc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmn5EExfbvY&feature=relmfu
<karmelek> mamy na uczelni w labie chyba nawet
<gtriderxc> tylko trzeba go podgrzać:)
<karmelek> gtriderxc: szczerze? nie rozumiem takich palantow.
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> też wielu rzeczy nie rozumiem
<karmelek> bogate dzieciaki zapewne, ktorym sie w tylkach przewraca
<gtriderxc> np. jak mozna zrzucać bomby za kilka milionow dolarów
<karmelek> w imie ropy :P
<gtriderxc> jak mozna przepalac tysiące litrów paliwa na marne za kilkadziesiat tysiecy zlotych w samolotach wartych kilk amilionów w jednostce wojskowej na balicach
<gtriderxc> gdzie z 13 samolotów trzy są sprawne
<karmelek> ;]
<gtriderxc> taki iPad to pikuś
<gtriderxc> to tylko z nas są biedaki
<karmelek> no tak :/
<karmelek> wkurza, ze czlowiek sie nazasuwa zeby miec, a jakis pajac kupuje zeby rozwalic
<karmelek> powinno sie eksterminowac slabe intelektualnie jednostki w sumie
<gtriderxc> jak za wlasne to niech sobie rozwala. bardziej wkurza gdy z Twoich podatków ktos sobie ognisko pali a Ty nie mozesz pojsc do lekarza
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> walone araby
<Dreadlish> jak mają za dużo kasy to by dali
<karmelek> a tam araby...
<karmelek> ile w tym kraju sie kasy marnuje
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jakiś kij i jeszcze więcej
<Dreadlish> od ropy im sie we łbach poprzewracało
<karmelek> to my rope mamy?
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> nie mówie o nas
<Dreadlish> mówie o arabach
<Dreadlish> a że u nas sie marnuje
<Dreadlish> to inna robota ;d
<czester> E tam
<Dreadlish> co e tam?
<czester> No nic
<czester> Takie pierdolenie
<Dreadlish> zawsze jest
<czester> Niepotrzebne
<karmelek> konczyc studia i jechac tam gdzie kasa bedzie
<scx> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> scx: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 weeks, 0 days, 1 hour, 34 minutes, and 0 seconds ago: <webnull> A ja głodny jeszcze bardziej się robię
<scx> foreste: ^^
<czester> Ale czad.
<czester> Irc z ipada:)
<karmelek> heh
<czester> W sumie nie bylem nigdy fanem ale coraz bardziej mi sie podoba...
<Diabelko> a co? kupiłeś se ajpada?
<czester> Jeszcze nie...
<czester> Ale w sumie o tym myśle:)
<Diabelko> czester: ja już od roku myślę, czy ajfona 3G nie kupić
<Diabelko> ale żal mi wydawać więcej niż trzy stówy
<czester> 3G się nie opłaca
<czester> Slabiutki już jest
<Diabelko> prędzej desire albo desire z kupię
<Diabelko> bo będę miał za jakieś 100zł w abonamencie w playu tą zetkę
<czester> Aha:)
<czester> No spoko
<Diabelko> nie widzę jakiegoś sensownego telefonu w abonamencie
<Diabelko> a ajfon to stanowczo za drogo
<Diabelko> chociaż w UK mój znajomy miał do wyboru w abonamencie telefony i miał ajfona 3GS 16GB w takiej cenie jak Desire Z
<Pierniczek> Czy ja wiem. Ten htc tez bez rewelacji...
<Pierniczek> iPhone ma ten plus ze jest mnóstwo aplikacji.
<Pierniczek> Lok
<Pierniczek> Lol
<Diabelko> Pierniczek: ądroid też
<Pierniczek> Hahahaha
<Pierniczek> Jaki nickname
<Dreadlish> piernika bym zjadł
<Dreadlish> dupa
<Dreadlish> nie ma sprzętu
<Dreadlish> nie ma softu
<Dreadlish> nie ma co robić
<jarekpp107> jest tu ktoś kto chce poczytać moje wypociny ??
<Mhrok> jakie?
<Dreadlish> właśnie
<jarekpp107> piszę ebooka  o ubuntu
<jarekpp107> więcej powiem przy innej okazji
<jarekpp107> oczywiście  ebook  nie komercyjny  dostępny dla każdego :)
<gtriderxc> sudo
<gtriderxc> shutdown -h now
<Diabelko> gtriderxc: /quit najpierw
<Mhrok> :D
<Diabelko> :D
<Mhrok> 1st
<Diabelko> szkoda, że nie było sudo su
<jarekpp107> ??
<Mhrok> jarekpp107: po sudo su podaje się hasło
<Mhrok> zresztą, po sudo też, jak nie jest zapamiętane
<Mhrok> także to raczej bez różnicy?
<konraddo> hi
<Diabelko> Mhrok: do sudo su chyba podaje się za każdym razem
<Diabelko> tak to jest chyba zrobione
<Dreadlish> su -i
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> sudo -i
<Dreadlish> i podajesz raz
<Dreadlish> i heja
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> klimonde wywaliło
<Dreadlish> co za święto
<Mhrok> Diabelko: ja preferuję sudo -s
<Dreadlish> ja ide spać
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-03
<kklimonda> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<marcin_> cześć, mam pytanie, jaki jest najlepszy klient torrenta dla Gnome'a aktualnie? bo nie chcę się wypowiadać o Deluge czy Transmission... przy windowsowych uTorrencie czy BitComecie po prostu wymiękają (chyba, że to kwestia konfy). kiedy uTorrent już dawno by coś ściągnął deluge czeka i czeka i czeka, a jak zacznie to z prędkością 1/50 tego co uTorrent na windzie
<Barthalion> No to masz linuksowego µTorrenta
<marcin_> hm?
<marcin_> przez wine, czy natywnie?
<sysek> marcin_: webUI
 * qermit uzywa rTorrenta
<marcin_> jakoś mi się nie marzy sysek korzystać z torrenta przez www
<marcin_> nie ma normalnych download & install?
<qermit> marcin_: nie ma
<qermit> marcin_: wracaj na windowsa
<sysek> marcin_: a co za roznica ?
<marcin_> no thanks qermit
<qermit> albo napisz swojego
<sysek> nei widze nic dziwnego z korzystaniu z webui
<Barthalion> Jakie webui? Natywny jest chyba
<Barthalion> A nie, faktycznie sam serwer
<marcin_> co do webui, po prostu dziwnie jest korzystać w przeglądarce z torrenta
<Barthalion> Ale to nie szkodzi, rtorrent z webui kosi wszystkie śmieszne desktopowe klienty
<Barthalion> Co jest w tym dziwnego?
<sysek> lol
<sysek> no wlasnie
<Barthalion> To zainstaluj sobie luakita i odpalaj tylko w nim webui, będziesz miał "osobną" aplikację
<marcin_> jest jakaś wyraźna różnica w ściąganiu pomiędzy klientem webui i desktopowych?
<sysek> nie?
<sysek> revolution, the only solution !
<sysek> C'MON IT'S ON!
<marcin_> ?
<TheNumb> marcin_: jesteś nierozgarnięty czy niedorozwinięty? Jakoś nie mogę tego wychwycić.
<marcin_> ani jedno, ani drugie... co jest dziwnego w zapytaniu o nic nieznaczące tekstu typu "revolution, the only solution!" ? -_-
<TheNumb> marcin_: chodzi mi o całokształt Twoich wypowiedzi.
<reffolucja> transsmition jest dobry a jeszcze lepszy rtorrent
<sysek> marcin_: znasz angielski?
<marcin_> co to ma do tego?
<sysek> to, ze ten tekst ma znaczenie
<sysek> LUL
<sysek> Barthalion: ZŁOTYDWAJŚCIADZIEWIĘC
<marcin_> no to kontynuuję, mam problem, bo nie mogę znaleźć dobrego klienta torrenta na linuxa. przychodzę z problemem tu i dostaję odpowiedź z webui. nie jestem do tego przyzwyczajony i  zwykłe desktopowe klienty wydają mi się wygodniejsze. a tutaj, zamiast pokazać newbie jakie są zalety webui ludzie zachowują się jak zwykłe linux kidy) ... ma tak głębokie znaczenie jak polskie "co by kózka nie skakała, to by ślimak pokaż
<marcin_> rogi"
<sysek> wypraszam sobie. mam 20 lat
<sysek> wiec nie jestyem kidem
<sysek> a to, ze nie umiesz obslugiwac programow, to nie moja wina.
<reffolucja> wszystko dziala tak jak to sobie skonfigurujesz
<reffolucja> i nikt tego za ciebie nie zrobi
<sysek> ano
<TheNumb> marcin_: śćiągnij sobie vuze -.-
<TheNumb> ściągnij*
 * sysek @ 166. Korn - [Untouchables #01] Here To Stay
<reffolucja> poszukaj troche i sproboj od transsmition najpierw
<sysek> po za tym
<sysek> transmission chyba jest najlepszym lekkim programem do torrentow
<sysek> torrentuff
<TheNumb> marcin_: http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/
<reffolucja> powinno byc slitasnych torrencikuffff chyba ??
<marcin_> transmission próbowałem, uTorrent przez wine wypada lepiej od niego, sysek, właśnie coraz bardziej wyglądasz na kida , @TheNumb: azureusa nie lubie, to już nie jest torrent, tylko misz masz
<TheNumb> Widziałem gdzieś gui dla rtorrenta które wyglądało prawie tak jak utorrent.
<reffolucja> pamietaj ze natywny program dziala wydajniej od emulowanego :]
<sysek> lol
<sysek> jajebie
<TheNumb> reffolucja: wine nie emuluje :)
<sysek> marcin_: a ty wygladasz na lysego pedzia.
<marcin_> mam więcej włosów niż ty
<marcin_> :)
<marcin_> dobra
<sysek> zalosne.
<sysek> ale co tam, polskie spoleczenstwo.
<marcin_> reffolucja, to raczej oczywiste, ale pokazuje, że nawet emulowany uTorrent jest lepszy od natywnego Transmission
 * sysek @ 260. Korn - [Korn III: Remember Who You Are #02] Oildale (Leave Me Alone)
<sysek> <3
<Barthalion> marcin_: wine is not emulator, btw
<sysek> o taaak. za 2 miechy korn.
<sysek> Barthalion: idziesz ze mna misiu na korna?
<Barthalion> sysek: Ale to w Wawie, nie? :(
<sysek> no :(
<sysek> koncert bedzie jakies 500 m od mojego domu
<sysek> Barthalion: wiesz za ile bilet kupilem :D?
<Barthalion> No, od mojego z jakieś 500km
<TheNumb> W październiku within temptation :3
<sysek> TheNumb: toto jeszcze istnieje :D?
<Dreadlish> elo
<sysek> jol Dreadlish
<TheNumb> sysek: mhm
<TheNumb> sysek: w stodole będzie koncert.
<marcin_> ile bilet kosztował?
<TheNumb> marcin_: na ircu jeśli masz do kogoś pytanie, to poprzedzasz je nickiem osoby.
<TheNumb> Takie zasady.
<TheNumb> Inaczej nie wiadomo czy pytasz się kogoś czy koło kogoś.
<marcin_> sysek ile bilet kosztował, pochwal się
<MatKill[PL]> sysek:
<MatKill[PL]> powinno być
<TheNumb> marcin_: 100% klientów IRCA ma autouzupełnienie nicka klawiszem <TAB>
<Barthalion> Od kiedy?
<MatKill[PL]> używaj dopełnienia za pomocą klawisza Tab
<Barthalion> MatKill[PL]: Równie dobrze może być przecinek albo triforce
<TheNumb> Barthalion: triforce?
<TheNumb> `g triforce
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Universe of The Legend of Zelda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universe_of_The_Legend_of_Zelda>
<TheNumb> To chyba nie to :P
<marcin_> sysek, pochwal się, ile bilet kosztował
<Barthalion> TheNumb: Jest tam znaczek
<reffolucja> Barthalion:
<Barthalion> reffolucja:
<MatKill[PL]> Barthalion: no może być inny znak interpunkcyjny, który ma w przybliżeniu działanie ":"
<reffolucja> Barthalion: sory sprawdzalem tab i mi dzieciak w klawiature uderzyl
<sysek> MatKill[PL]: wyjdz?
<MatKill[PL]> Barthalion: ale to sprawy estetyki :D
<sysek> TFU
<TheNumb> Barthalion: nie skojarzyłem triforce z 4chana :z
<sysek> marcin_: wyjdz
<marcin_> sysek: czym sobie świat metalu zawinił takim fanem
<sysek> ide stad
<sysek> bo mnie glowa boli.
<sysek> marcin_: tym, ze jestem socjalista
<marcin_> na razie
<marcin_> tym gorzej -.-
<TheNumb> marcin_: tutaj wszyscy są socjalistami.
<reffolucja> wcale nie bo ja jestem nazi hipisem
<TheNumb> reffolucja: fpyertol?
<reffolucja> TheNumb: ??
<TheNumb> reffolucja: fryj kcemsz?
<TheNumb> reffolucja: natzee
<reffolucja> TheNumb: no miseczka DD
<TheNumb> Fuck yeah, poszedł sobie.
<reffolucja> ale wroci , oni zawsze wracaja
<sysek> no i co zrobiliscie?
<sysek> poszedl sobie :(
<webnull> cześć
<mati75> sysek: wyruchali go wiertarką
<sysek> mati75: :((
<Skrzyp> ellou
<wlosio> yo
<Psotnick> whois Psotnick
<Psotnick> fuck ;D
<wlosio> ?
<Psotnick> nvm
<wlosio> ;P
<wlosio> co tam chodoki?
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<m_> ĸ
<Ultralisk> Witam panow.
<Skrzyp> Rę
<Dreadlish> elo
<Pitek> cze
<Skrzyp> Kurde, slrn ssie
<Skrzyp> tin starszy, a lepszy
<Dreadlish> to ja bootuje z dyskietki
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ja tu mówię o czytnikach NNTP, a ty o jakichś dyskietkach
<Dreadlish> no :D
<Skrzyp> A właśnie, co bootujes
<Dreadlish> liva archa
<Dreadlish> bo wczoraj już mi sie nie chciało chrootować
<Dreadlish> trza dorobić go ;d
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> nie lubie tej dezorganizacji archa zaraz po konfiguracji
<BlessJah> jakiej dezorganizacji?
<Skrzyp> no rozlazłe to, jak się nie ogarnie
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem
<Dreadlish> przecież tu nie ma co ogarniać
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: jest
<BlessJah> cale 3 pliki musisz skonfigurowac!
<Dreadlish> niby co :D
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Skrzyp> Trzeba przelecieć wszystkie konfigi, skonfigurować wszystko, zrobić porządek w plikach, postawić pacmana do pionu
<BlessJah> rc.conf localegen i mirrorlist
<Dreadlish> te 3 pliki to ja na pamięć ci moge wyrecytować
<Dreadlish> co ja diffa robie ;d
<Skrzyp> ja mówię potem
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: masz doslownie 3 pliki
<Skrzyp> jak stawiasz wszystko
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: no ja wiem
<BlessJah> nadal nie rozumiem
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: co xorg.conf?
<BlessJah> mi sie nie podoba fizyka ubuntu
<Skrzyp> no na przykład
<BlessJah> po zainstalowaniu demona
<BlessJah> demon dziala
<Skrzyp> albo pacman.conf
<BlessJah> z defaultowym configiem
<Dreadlish> ubuntu odpala wszystkie daemony
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: tam nic nie musisz ruszac
<Dreadlish> i to jest do dupy
<Skrzyp> gconf ssie!!
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: w ubuntu to jest bajzel
<BlessJah> po zainstalowaniu dhcp, dhcp sie uruchamia
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ja muszę zmienić driver z fbdev na trident
<Dreadlish> czekam aż mi sie kernel wykończy
<BlessJah> z configiem defaultowym
<BlessJah> i ofc wlacza sie w autostart
<Dreadlish> bo parsuje scsi....
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ty mi nawet nie mów o łubuntu
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: bacz gdzie jesteś ;d
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: jesli bys powiedzial ze ubuntu jest rozlazle to bym ci uwierzyl
<BlessJah> ale arch?
<BlessJah> nic ci sie nie uruchomi jesli nie bedziesz chcial
<Dreadlish> arch rozlazły
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: nie o to mi chodzi
<Dreadlish> to ja moge powiedzieć że slackware bez żadnej paczki jest rozlazły
<BlessJah> jakis dupek z rosji nie twierdzi ze wie lepiej jaki potrzebujesz config
<BlessJah> masz ladne wiki gdzie jest wszystko opisane
<BlessJah> i 3 pliki do zedytowania zeby system postawic
<Skrzyp> na początku, jak postawisz pakiety to nic nie dziala jak ty chcesz, więc musisz to konfigurować
<BlessJah> chyba ze chcesz jakies lvm, szyfrowania czy cos
<BlessJah> wtedy jeszcze jeden plik musisz zedytowac
<BlessJah> albo i dwa, bo mozliwe ze config gruba jeszcze zechcesz podrasowac
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: skad paczkujacy australijczyk ma wiedziec co ty chcesz?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: wiem z doswiadczenia ze automagiczna konfiguracja sprawdza sie, ale nie u mnie, bo ja jestem błąd statystyczny
<sysek> o tak
<sysek> nowy monitor
<Skrzyp> hmm... a jak w Archu zrobić ładne xdg-menu (bo we fluxboxie mi wyświetla to co nie trzeba. a tp cp trzeba nie wyświetla)
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: :P
<Skrzyp> na rofla daj
<BlessJah> jak chcesz
<BlessJah> to dam
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Psotnick> zna ktoś jakiś używalny klient MPD na Win Mobile?
<Dreadlish> myśle co napisałem
<Dreadlish> w /etc/fstab eth2
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: razem z ruskiem wiedzacym lepiej czego mi trzeba?
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: putty mobile?
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ano
<Psotnick> klient MPD nie SSH, SSH będę kombinował w ostatecznośći
<Skrzyp> Hmm... jest możliwość zmiany trybu graficznego konsoli bez rebootowania (coś jak mode con w DOSie)
<Skrzyp> ?
<Skrzyp> Żeby np z vga792 przejść na 80x25
<winter> fbset?
<Skrzyp> hm?
 * Skrzyp jest stuknięty - na starym lapku do NESowania i czytania newsow i pisania tekstów robi wszystko na roocie
<winter> o ile masz framebuffera
<Skrzyp> winter: no, ale jak chce wyjść z framebuffera, a potem go np. znowu włączyć
<winter> to moduł odładuj a potem załaduj
<winter> tylko to może ci skaszanić konsole tak, że nawet reset nie pomoże
<winter> ale nie musi
 * Skrzyp arczyk
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> ale kreml muli
<Skrzyp> dlatego już tam nie mam konta :P
<BlessJah> jaki format przy screencastingu nie bedzie mi zbytnio kompa obciazal?
<BlessJah> moze nawet generowac duze pliki, byleby w locie kodowanie bylo niezbyt uciazliwe
<Skrzyp> hmm... mpeg-4 ?
<BlessJah> odpowiadasz na pytanie czy wymieniasz nazwe kodeka jaka znasz?
<Skrzyp> łiii... kompilacja na P666...
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: sugeruję
<BlessJah> smieszne
<BlessJah> poprzednio w avi mialem drastyczny spadek jakosci przy avi
<BlessJah> prz 15fps
<Diabelko> mpeg-4 to kontener :>
<BlessJah> a teraz sobie dal rade
<BlessJah> ale obydwa i tak pozeraja niemal 100% proca
<BlessJah> (mam dwa rdzenie na szczescie)
<BlessJah> ogv potrzebuje jeszcze troche czasu po zakonczeniu nagrywania
<BlessJah> i ma jakosc do dupy
<Diabelko> 3gp
<Diabelko> najlepszy format na komórki
<Skrzyp> :P
<BlessJah> 1366x768
<BlessJah> mowie ze screencasting
<Skrzyp> Hm... pacman ma możliwość pobrania źródła paczki i kompilacji na hoście?
<BlessJah> yaourt
<BlessJah> z repozytorium archlinux-fr
<Diabelko> yaourt? yet another useless repository tool?
<Skrzyp> mam yaort'a
<BlessJah> swietnie sobe z AUR radzi
<BlessJah> lepiej niz ja, bo mi sie nie chce bawic
<Skrzyp> ale chcę przekompilować paczkę z [extra], a nie z AUR
<BlessJah> nie ma takiej opcji
<Skrzyp> no to du..a
<BlessJah> szukaj PKGBUILD tej paczki, chyba powinna gdzies byc udostepniona
<Psotnick> a właśnie. Który mi nawciskał, że Ipla nie łączy się z internetem jeśli się nie jest na Gnome/KDE?
<BlessJah> sprawdz na stronie archa, tam powinno byc
<Skrzyp> chciałem zsnes przekompilować na swoją maszynę
<Skrzyp> podobno wtedy szybciej działa
<Dreadlish> hah
<Skrzyp> i fceux
<Dreadlish> mam padake ;d
<Skrzyp> co z nią?
<BlessJah> avi odpada
<BlessJah> mp4 wygralo, wyciagnalem 30 klatek grajac w xmoto
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie właził na nią żaden bootloader
<Skrzyp> mówiłem? :P
<Dreadlish> po bsdkowaniu
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: z bootloaderami są jaja po BSD
<Skrzyp> weź DBAN'em dysk przejedź
<Skrzyp> i na świeżo zarzuć
<Dreadlish> po co dbanem?
<Dreadlish> wystarczyło mbr wyzerować
<Dreadlish> i już działa
<Skrzyp> w sumie dban ma opcję wyzerowania MBR :P
<Dreadlish> a ja to z netinstala archa zrobiłem
<Dreadlish> i od razu bez reboota zarzuciłem archa ;d
<Skrzyp> o, jest w aurze zsnes-svn ;)
<dziadu> cześć
<dziadu> jaj problemik z grub
<dziadu> albo z initramfs
<Skrzyp> a co 'ę sta'o?
<dziadu> w grubie laduje mi system rozpoznajac dyski po UUID
<dziadu> probelm w tym, ze dla kernela -2.6.38-{7,6,5} ti nie dzuala, a dla -3 dziala
<dziadu> jako, ze wpisy sa identyczne w grubie to moze byc jednak wina initramfs
<dziadu> bo jak ladowanie sie wywali i wrzuci mnie do shella
<Skrzyp> primo - grub2 ssie
<Dreadlish> o jest
<dziadu> Skrzyp: mam grub1
<Dreadlish> grub sie powoli ładuje
<Skrzyp> secundo - lepiej ładować po /dev/sdX
<Dreadlish> tak powoooooooliiiii jak działa mój net
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: a syslinx?
<dziadu> Skrzyp: ale problem w tym, ze w shellu po tym jak sie wywali, nie mam /dev/sdaX anie /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxx
<Dreadlish> mówie o mnie
<dziadu> wiec to albo tak jakby brakowalo modulow wkopmilowanych w kernel albo co s w ten desen
<Skrzyp> dziadu: a czego ty używasz?
<dziadu> Skrzyp: w jakim sensie?
<Skrzyp> No na jakim distro siedzisz
<dziadu> kubuntu
<Skrzyp> To się nie dziw, że się sypie
<dziadu> tzn problem mam na kubuntu, bo na codzien uzywam gentoo
<dziadu> Skrzyp: tyle wiem, tylko ze ja chce wiecej, cche to naprawic :)
<Skrzyp> A spróbuj zabootować kubuntu przy użyciu kernela gentoo
<Skrzyp> i inita kubuntu
<Skrzyp> a potem se zrób w kubuntu update-initramfs
<Dreadlish> i dma jest git
<Dreadlish> bootuje
<Dreadlish> i bum
<Dreadlish> FREJMBUFER mamy
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i xorg będzie :)
<BlessJah> ^C to jaki sygnał?
<BlessJah> jakbym killem chciał wysłać
<Skrzyp>  control-c to chyba sigterm
<BlessJah> 15
<Skrzyp> a, nie ^D to sigterm
<BlessJah> hum...
<Skrzyp> a ^C to sigkill
<BlessJah> nie
<Skrzyp> <chyba>
<BlessJah> raczej sigint
<Skrzyp> heja kklimonda
<BlessJah> na pewno nie sigkill
<Skrzyp> heja kklimonda
<BlessJah> kklimonda: hej
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ty bedziesz wiedzial
<BlessJah> ^C to jaki sygnal?
<amkrankruleuen> sigint to jest.
<wlosio> co jest?
<BlessJah> wlosio: chyba ^C
<Dreadlish> ctrl+c to sigint
<Dreadlish> bodaj
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tak jak amkrankruleuen mówi
<Dreadlish> tfu
<BlessJah> nie do konca wiem jak sformulowac zapytanie do wujka
<BlessJah> bo mi smieci zwraca
<wlosio> nie czaje ale ok
<wlosio> ;]
<BlessJah> wlosio: nie bawiles sie nigdy kill/
<BlessJah> ?
<wlosio> jaki k.a kill?! xDD, :P
<Dreadlish> kill -SIGNAL pid
<wlosio> tzn ew. kill <pid> ;]
<BlessJah> Received signal 2: terminating.
<BlessJah> damn
<BlessJah> miałem w ostatniej linijce podpowiedź
<amkrankruleuen> BlessJah: "Signals in POSIX"
<wlosio> kill -SIGNAL pid, i to sie na irc wklepuje i działa to jako jakaś tam gra?
<BlessJah> w terminalu
<wlosio> aha P
<Skrzyp> o lol
<wlosio> ale Zajebisty ten ElementaryOS :D
<Skrzyp> głupi config openboxa
<Skrzyp> wlosio: arch lepszy
<Skrzyp> w nim można se elementary zrobić
<Skrzyp> najwyżej tylko dpkg nie będzie
<wlosio> jasne!, nic sie na nim nie da sie zrobić
<TheNumb> Orientuje się ktoś czy unity śmiga na nouveau?
<kklimonda> TheNumb: tak
<Skrzyp> I CZEMU CI IDIOCI WALA GNOME JAK MA BYC ELEMENTARY!?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: a jakoś przyzwoicie?
<Skrzyp> wlosio: no, jak się nie umie to się nie da
<kklimonda> TheNumb: tak, działa bardzo dobrze
<wlosio> Skrzyp:  mnie sie tylko udało zainstalowaći skonfigurowac archa
<TheNumb> kklimonda: bo wygląda na to, że nvidia nie zamierza naprawić swoich sterowników zbyt szybko...
<wlosio> ale wydawanie komend to juz porażka... ;]
<kklimonda> TheNumb: tzn?
<wlosio> łatwiem mi by byłko na apt-get cie
<TheNumb> kklimonda: chipsety 7300 i 7400 mają błędy przy sterownikach 270.xx
<TheNumb> Tyle wiem jak na razie.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ach, spoko, ja też mam jakieś problemy na swoim g84 czy tam g86
<TheNumb> Pisanie na forum nvidii mało daje.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ale nie takie, że masz zamrożony pulpit i tylko kursor się rusza, co nie?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: i tak za każdym razem.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: no faktycznie aż tak to nie
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy sterowniki z serii 260 skompilują się pod kernel .38 i .39
<TheNumb> :<
<kklimonda> TheNumb: pod kernel może tak, ale nie pod nowe Xy
<TheNumb> Tfu, moduł a nie sterownik ;p
<TheNumb> kklimonda: no właśnie ;/
<TheNumb> Same kłody pod nogi :(
<wlosio> dobra.... trza zrobić update distro :D
<wlosio> z 10.10 na 11.04 beta
<Skrzyp> wlosio: jak się nie umie wydawać komend, to się zawsze będzie gniło w zawszonym ubuntu z bajzlem w...wszędzie
<TheNumb> krw...
<TheNumb> http://wklej.org/id/505068/
<TheNumb> Chciałem przetestować to całe nouveau pod archem i dupa...
<wlosio> Skrzyp: wydałem pod archem komende aktualizacji wg. toturiala.. i nie ruszyło ;]. sypło pare błędów... i hej ;P
<sysek> i dupa
<TheNumb> Połowe systemu mi wywali z zależnościami ;/
<TheNumb> wlosio: Arch jest fajny :3
<TheNumb> wlosio: trzeba go tylko oswoić.
<wlosio> spróbóje potem jeszcze raz ;P , jak konfigurować sieć WiFi już wiem... :P co może wkoncu uda sie go oswoić :P
<wlosio> fajnie że mam  /home osobno :P , bo zaś bawię sie distrami ;p
<Ultralisk> panowie te adapterku usb:::> rs232 tanie made in korea czy tam wietnam maja na wysciu standart cmos czy ttl?
<TheNumb> Ultralisk: mam taki koło siebie ;P
<Skrzyp> wlosio: To może czytać nie umiesz
<Skrzyp> albo nawaliłeś za dużo syfu
<TheNumb> Ultralisk: jak sprawdzić? :<
<Skrzyp> i się konflikty zrobiły
<Skrzyp> co za problem wpisać pacman -Syu
<Ultralisk> TheNumb no rxt i txd mu zwarlem i echo mam za max232 juz tego echa brakuje
<wlosio> nie pamiętam Skrzyp jakie były probpey , pobiore archa , wrzuce i ci powiem , może zatrybi .. kij go wie
<wlosio> a czytać umiem :)
<Ultralisk> i sie zastanawiam czy nie podlaczyc tego prosto do avr'ka
<Skrzyp> wlosio: Lecz pisac to już nie za bardzo
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: ?
<wlosio> Skrzyp , pisanie to co innego ;]
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: czyli ze twoj max232 nie dziala?
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: a masz napiecia odpowiednie na kondensatorach?
<jacekowski> czy pompa ladunkowa dziala?
<wlosio> ciągle mnie zastanawia czymu Ubu 11 ma aż 3,9gb :P....a inni distra , po 300-800mb
<wlosio> inne*
<jacekowski> debian to jest 70GB
<jacekowski> ponad
 * Skrzyp uważa, że w 6 klasie podstawówki wszystkie dzieci z ocenami z polskiego <4 powinno się kierować na przymusowy kurs poprawnej polszczyzny i ortografii.
<jacekowski> to kwestia tego co dostajesz na instalacyjnym CD
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: 100GB
<wlosio> Co wam tam dużo systemy zajmują?! xD
<jacekowski> jak sprawdzalem rok temu to bylo tylko 70G
<Skrzyp> wlosio, pacanie
<Skrzyp> mowię o wszystkich CD Debiana
<Dreadlish> ocb? nie chce mi sie przesuwać okno
<Skrzyp> zawierających wszystkie pakiety
<wlosio> a..
<Ultralisk> jacekowski masz jakis pomys³ jak sprawdzic czy daje w cmosie czy ttl'u ?
<Skrzyp> a ludzie z gaktunku _homo_sapiens_ robią debootstrapa
<wlosio> Skrzyp w 6tej klasie nie uczy się ortografi już , tylko Literatury , od 4rtej klasy chyba :) , Ortografia żadkość.
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: datasheet
<Diabelko> a ludzie z gatunku homo sapiens sapiens mają gentoo
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: ale ty chyba nie rozumiesz problemu
<kklimonda> wlosio: kup sobie słownik..
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: jakiego to max232 dokladnie masz?
<Ultralisk> N ke
<jacekowski> dokladnie
<jacekowski> max232N?
<jacekowski> od kogo?
<jacekowski> maxim?
<Ultralisk> i uF
<jacekowski> czy jakis klon?
<wlosio> kklimonda, nie stać mnie ^^
<wlosio> kklimonda, w ogóle zbędny wydatek ;d
<Ultralisk> maxima 232N
<Mhrok> max232
<fi9o> Diabelko: Wyzsza warstwa spoleczenstwa, trudniej spotykana przez co okreslana mianem prawdziwej arystokracji uzywa PLD.
<Skrzyp> wlosio: no, widać, że rzadkość :P
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: a nie TI?
<firemark> ~13:20:07~  Diabelko : a ludzie z gatunku homo sapiens sapiens mają gentoo
<Dreadlish> pld - omg
<firemark> potwierdzam :D
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: masz woltomierz?
<wlosio> Skrzyp, ;P
<Dreadlish> me too
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: albo caly miernik
<Dreadlish> firemark++
<Ultralisk> mam mam:)
<kklimonda> fi9o: arystokracja ci u nas na wymarciu ;)
<fi9o> firemark: A co, nie zainstalowales i wyklinasz PLD? <:
<Dreadlish> nudy
<Dreadlish> poprsotu
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: cat log_z_ostatnich_10_minut.log | grep wlosio
<fi9o> kklimonda: Wydawac sie tak tylko moze.
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: to zmierz najpierw czy masz zasilanie
<firemark> fi9o: gentoo nie da się instalować : d ten system się kopiuje
<Ultralisk> ok
<fi9o> firemark: A po co kopiowac takie obsysadlo?
<fi9o> <:
<Dreadlish> log_z_ostatnick_10_minut.log not found
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: sprawdz napiecia na 1-3 4-5 2-6
<firemark> fi9o: a co ci w nim źle!
<fi9o> firemark: Nie musze chyba mowic, argumenty od zawsze sa te same ;]
<fi9o> Strata czasu.
<firemark> fi9o: że wszystko kompilujesz?
<firemark> no jak to woli
<fi9o> Choc ludzie ktorzy nie uzywaja maja gorzej niz genntowcy
<fi9o> Musze sie z takimi gentowcami trolujacymi i wychwalajacymi szybko swojego systemu uzerac ;/
<wlosio> Gento jest ok :)
<fi9o> musza^
<fi9o> szybkosc
<Diabelko> fi9o: bez przesady, gentoo w niektórych sytuacjach jest do dupy
<Dreadlish> ja nie musze :D
<fi9o> Ehhh, ale pisze.
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: i co masz?
<fi9o> Diabelko: Jak kazde inne distro. Ale dla mnie po calej lini.
<Dreadlish> dla mnie gentoo to jest dobre distro
<fi9o> (:
<Dreadlish> jak każde onne któro nie jest na rh ani debianie
<fi9o> To zalezy czy wolisz uzywac programow/systemu czy kompilowac programy/system
<Diabelko> fi9o: bo masz przedwojenny komputer
<wlosio> Dreadlish, też tak uważam , siedziałem troche na gentoo ostatnio i wg. mnie jest wporzo system
<Dreadlish> ja wole to i to
<fi9o> Diabelko: Nie narzekam.
<Dreadlish> bo mało używam
<Diabelko> fi9o: jak masz nowoczesny komputer to gentoo naprawdę nie jest tragedią.
<Dreadlish> mi do życia starczy opera, ssh, vim, jakiś odtwarzacz i xorg
<fi9o> Diabelko: Przedwojenny? ;) Nie jest tak zly
<fi9o> Stawialem an nim gentoo ze 2-3 lata temu
<Ultralisk> tak 4.5 ; 8 ; 14
<Dreadlish> a ja stawiałem wczoraj na "przedwojennym"
<Dreadlish> aka padaka
<Diabelko> trza mieć nasrane żeby gentoo na jednym rdzeniu stawiać ;)
<fi9o> Co tu duzo mowisz, wolalbym ubu niz gentoo ;f
<fi9o> Ale kazdy ma jak chce
<Dreadlish> czego nasrane :D
<Dreadlish> distcc
<Diabelko> na b. starych maszynach to ja wattosa instaluję
<fi9o> Ja na stara i tak bym wzial Debiana.
<Diabelko> wattos fajna rzecz, bez problemu na thincliencie chodzi
<wlosio> ja mam na baaardzo starym laptopie ReactOs'a postawionego i śmiga ;P
<fi9o> Wbrew tollom jakie padna zaraz.
<Skrzyp> Kurde, co jest
<fi9o> Skrzyp: Chyba niedziela.
<firemark> wlosio: ale Reactos działają gorzej niż windowsy
<Dreadlish> na bardzo starych to próbuje wsadzić slacka z negatywnym skutkiem zazwyczaj
<Skrzyp> Czemu menu.xml Openboxa nie chce się zatwierdzać
<fi9o> Skrzyp: Jasniej mozna?
<fi9o> Skrzyp: Co to znaczy zatwierdzac?
<wlosio> firemark, ale do przeglądania neta jest idealny, gizuk , firefox i heja ;P , muzyke odtwarza i jest ok :0
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: masz te numerki?
<Skrzyp> fi9o: no, restartuję Openboxa
<Skrzyp> A ten nadal wyświetla domyslne menu
<fi9o> Ii?
<fi9o> Wiec sprawdz
<fi9o> Czy napewno dobrze jest wszystko.
<Skrzyp> To globalne ze wszystkimi pozycjami
<fi9o> ~/.config/openbox/ tutaj powinno lezec
<Ultralisk> Jacekowski tak - 4.5 volt , 8, 14 volt
<Skrzyp> Dobrze, jest
<fi9o> Widac nie jest dobrze.
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: czyli pompa dziala
<fi9o> Skoro nie dziala jak nalezy.
<Ultralisk> tak
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: to teraz, wez kabelek dotknij do masy
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: i do 11 i do 10
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: i zobacz jakie masz napiecie na 14 i 17 jak dotykasz
<jacekowski> i puszczasz
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> openbox/fluxbox/gnome/kde/xfce/whatever wsadzić
<Dreadlish> trza
<Dreadlish> tylko co
<Ultralisk> ale jest tylko 16 nozek:)
<jacekowski> 7
<jacekowski> mialo byc
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: jak co jak openbox ;)
<Ultralisk> czyli t in i t out
<Ultralisk> tak?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> do t in dotykasz mase
<jacekowski> a na t out mierzysz czy sie zmienia
<Ultralisk> wzgledem +vcc?
<jacekowski> gnd
<jacekowski> napiecia sie zawsze wzgledem gnd mierzy
<Ultralisk> ok
<jacekowski> chyba ze powiedziane inaczej
<jacekowski> a ja wychodze
<jacekowski> do sklepu
<jacekowski> musze troche elektroniki kupic
<jacekowski> bede pozniej
<Ultralisk> ok dzieki
<wlosio> aa właśnie , są tu jacy ś wymiatacze fbsd?
<Skrzyp> wlosio: na #freebsd-pl są
<Skrzyp> ale cię zgniotą
<Skrzyp> i nie zostanie po tobie nawet pasek od zegarka
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> zwolniłem 2gb z mp3sków
<wlosio> ale to chyba nie znam znaczenie... pisze "  /usr:wirte failed , filesystem is full , jak go powiększyć , nie tracąc danych z /usr? pod fbsd?
<wlosio> nie ma *
<Dreadlish> wywal pan coś z /usr/src
<Dreadlish> albo /usr/ports/distfiles
<wlosio> src? , może być wszystko? xD nie rozp.. nic? :P
<Dreadlish> a masz coś w /usr/ports/distfiles?
<wlosio> czekaj , wejde jeszcze raz na serv przez shell
<Skrzyp> lol, taki idiota, a mu rodzice serwer kupili.
<Dreadlish> ...
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: :)
<Psotnick> ;D
<wlosio> sam sobie kupiłem :)
<Psotnick> i na co Ci ten odkurzacz?
<Dreadlish> i ma priva do metina (*żal*)
<wlosio> i GTA:SA ....i ten GTA SA jedyny problemów nie robi ;]
<Psotnick> Chociaż sam bym coś sobie kupił z xeonem
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: mam hp dl380 g3
<Dreadlish> chcesz?
<Psotnick> nie chcę odkurzacza ;D chcę 'normalny' piecyk
<wlosio> Skrzyp, nie widze powodów dla których miał być mnie wyzywać od najgorszych.
<Dreadlish> stary - rozprawić sie softem z wiatrakami i nie ma odurzacza
<winter> wlosio: skrzyp ma 13 lat
<Dreadlish> hehlol
<Tyczek> Dreadlish: Fan target i po co soft? :P
<winter> albo 14 już
<Dreadlish> Tyczek: może i
<Dreadlish> ja sie nim nie zajmowałem
<wlosio> o kurde , Dreadlish : w distfiles sam syf :P
<Skrzyp> wlosio: Niestety, ja widzę
<Dreadlish> wlosio: to wywal...
<Skrzyp> I dinozaury też zobaczą.
<qermit> powiem wam że na desktopa atom starcza
<Dreadlish> qermit: potwierdzam
<Skrzyp> Hmmm... Zna się ktoś na pierdułkach w GTK
<Dreadlish> s/pierdułkach/pierdółkach/
<Psotnick> nie pomagamy 13latkom ;D
<Skrzyp> chcę komendę, która otworzy mi okno "otwórz plik", który będzie argumentem dla polecenia
<winter> ...się pociąć
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: wiem, że nie pomagacie, ale ja mam więcej lat
<Psotnick> wiedziałem, żeby użyć <joke> </joke>
<wlosio> Nom i czysta tam już , zerkne jeszcze do /usr/src
<wlosio> czystka*
<qermit> Dreadlish: byle by grafika typu ION albo jakiś mały ATI był
<Dreadlish> no
<Skrzyp> To co? Da się wywołać jakoś to okienko?
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: da się
<Skrzyp> qermit: Na grafice ja bym nie sczędził
<Dreadlish> bo z intelem to szajs wychodzi
<Dreadlish> wiem coś o tym :D
<Skrzyp> W Minecrafta można grać po robocie :P
<wlosio> Dreadlish, z /usr/src , skasowac wszystko?
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: naprawiłeś netbooka?
<Dreadlish> a ile masz wolnego
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: jeszcze nie
<Psotnick> ;/
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: Wiem, że się da. Lecz pytanie - jak?
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: nie mam kasy
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: tego już nie wiem ;)
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: skąd ja to znam
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: najchętniej to bym kupił mu płytę główną z 1201n na przykład
<Psotnick> ale bierzmowanie i święta niedługo to coś się kupi
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: już znalazłem
<Skrzyp> Xdialog
<Dreadlish> części do laptopów -> płyty głowne
 * Dreadlish patrzy
<Dreadlish> a może bym do acera jeszcze kupił
<TheNumb> kklimonda: rzeczywiście, dobrze działa to Unity z nouveau :3
<Dreadlish> kurrr... 350zł
<Psotnick> ale mi fotel skrzypi *idzie po WD40*
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: w laptopie nie ma sensu wymieniać niczego poza dyskiem/ramem
<kklimonda> u mnie g-s i Unity działają lepiej z nouveau niż z nvidia, ale bardziej się gpu grzeje
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ^
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: znam takich co wymieniają wszystko ;d
<Diabelko> potem się okazuje, że bateria jest za mała i trzeba nową i wyjdzie tyle samo
<Diabelko> co nowy laptop
<Dreadlish> zostawiają tylko kadłubek
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: to są idiotami
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - mi chodzi tylko o wymiane na płyte z mxm2 :D
<Dreadlish> wtedy byłby prestiż i vintage i w ogóle fajerwerki
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: dziwki koks firefox?
<Dreadlish> tia
<TheNumb> kklimonda: a czym sprawdzasz temp gpu? :P
<Dreadlish> narazie trzeba kupić dysk i w tyk
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> gniazdo
<kklimonda> TheNumb: tzn?
 * Skrzyp się kiedyś zastanawiał, jak odpalić unity bez muttera, bo mu mutter krzaczył
<kklimonda> TheNumb: na oko widać, że całość płynniej u mnie działa
<kklimonda> TheNumb: w g-s wystarczy otworzyć overwiew i widać, jak miniaturki okien skokowo się na zamkniętych sterownikach przesuwają
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: unity nie jest na mutterze.
<qermit> Skrzyp: za grafikę więcej jak 300pln nie ma co dawać
<qermit> właściwie za 300pln ma się już fajną zintegrowaną w płycie głównej
<kklimonda> TheNumb: w 10.10 było na mutterze
<kklimonda> w 11.04 na compiza przepisali
<Psotnick> qermit: ale nie można wymienić, ew. wsadzić nową ;D
<TheNumb> kklimonda: tiaa, w 10.10 na mutterze, dokładnie.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: a teraz ekipa od gnome z mutterem się bawi ^^
<kklimonda> deweloperzy gnome, i red hat mają długofalowe podejście
<kklimonda> "dzisiaj nie działa? meh, za parę lat zacznie działać"
<TheNumb> nouveau-pci-0100
<TheNumb> Adapter: PCI adapter
<TheNumb> temp1:       +69.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +110.0°C)
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> 69 stopni...
<kklimonda> u mnie, na nvidia, karta ma 54 jak nic nie robię (a mało kiedy co robię)
<kklimonda> a na nouveau przynajmniej z +5 stopni
<kklimonda> nouveau ciągle nie ma zarządzania energią zrobionego do końca
<TheNumb> Moja karta ma już parę lat, tak jak cały laptop...
<Diabelko> ha, u mnie nvidia ma 35 stopni jak nic nie robię
<kklimonda> warto może przeczyścić :}
<Diabelko> tylko niestety wyje, bo to asus
<TheNumb> kklimonda: Ja nie mam wyjścia, muszę siedzieć na nouveau :(
<TheNumb> kklimonda: czyściłem, nic nie dało.
<TheNumb> Prędzej wymiana pasty by się przydała.
<TheNumb> W tym roku raczej będzie wymiana laptopa a nie pasty ^^
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: jak nie jak tak?
<kklimonda> bah, i się compiz wywalił
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: no... nie...
 * Skrzyp się nie zna na Ubuntu
<Skrzyp> (i nie chce się znać)
<Dreadlish> heh
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: ja zrobiłem się ostatnio leniwy ^^
<TheNumb> Dobra, zaraz zobaczę jak nouveau radzi sobie z 3d ^^
<kklimonda> z 3D jako takim radzi sobie średnio
<kklimonda> jest spora strata wydajności w grach na przykład
<TheNumb> Minecraft jakoś szczególnie wymagający nie jest.
<kklimonda> ja pierniczę, jak compiz się wywali to stacktrace ma 300M
<kklimonda> nawet po spakowaniu to ciągle 30M, i muszę to na LP wrzucać..
<kklimonda> ale przynajmniej crash wygląda sensownie
<TheNumb> kklimonda: zauważyłem że na tych nouveau znacznie ciszej chodzi mi laptop.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: to niedobrze ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: no, bardzo źle.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: gdyby chodził ciszej, i chłodniej, to by było fajnie
<kklimonda> a tak to układ chłodzenia zgłupiał?
<kklimonda> tylko to w sumie dziwne, bo w laptopach gpu nie steruje chłodzeniem swoim bezpośrednio raczej.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: temperatura jest raczej taka sama.
<TheNumb> Nawet powoli spada.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: dunno.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: no to pośledź :)
<TheNumb> Albo mi się wydaje, albo w 11.04 dpkg trochę przyspieszyło...
<kklimonda> raczej ci się wydaje
<kklimonda> ja polecam zainstalowanie eatmydata
<kklimonda> i potem uruchamianie apt-get/aptitude przez niego
<kklimonda> wtedy całość działa jak za starych dobrych czasów
<kklimonda> a na laptopie ryzyko jest niewielkie, że prądu zabraknie
<TheNumb> kklimonda: chyba, że nie masz bakteryjki włożonej ;-)
<kklimonda> TheNumb: no tak
<NightWish`> kklimonda: :)
<TheNumb> Bo ja np nie mam.
<kklimonda> NightWish`: o/
<TheNumb> Laptop służy za desklaptopa
<kklimonda> NightWish`: co tak cicho siedzisz ostatnio? :)
<NightWish`> kklimonda: bo mam tyle nauki i pracy
<NightWish`> ze nie ogarniam
<NightWish`> a ubuntu stoi stabilnie, nie robi problemów ;>
<NightWish`> a... no i kupiłam sobie iphone'a :>
<kklimonda> czwórkę?
<TheNumb> Luls, 540 MiB ramu w cache ;s
<NightWish`> no
<kklimonda> NightWish`: nice, używasz go z Ubuntu, czy masz obok Windowsa do pomocy? ;)
<TheNumb> NightWish`: i czym synchronizujesz muzykę?
<TheNumb> ;z
<TheNumb> kklimonda: clementine + gtkpod ogarniają mi idealnie iPoda touch.
<NightWish`> kklimonda: mam obok winde
<NightWish`> a da sie jakos pod jebuntu?
<Diabelko> Ktoś tutaj może wie, czy instalator archa poprawnie będzie działał z pendrive'a?
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ponoć się da
<NightWish`> kklimonda: wole nie ryzykowac synchro i utracenia danych oO
<Psotnick> Diabelko: on nie działa z niczego ;D
<kklimonda> NightWish`: do odważnych świat należy! ;)
<NightWish`> kklimonda: ale nie z ip
<NightWish`> nawet JB nie zrobilam
<NightWish`> chucham na niego strasznie
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> i mam nfsa
<kklimonda> NightWish`: hehe :)
<Diabelko> Psotnick: no wiem, że się psuje grub na nim
<Diabelko> ale to sobie ręcznie wrzucę
<Diabelko> chodzi mi o sam fakt, czy działa ten instalator :>
<Psotnick> mi nie działał nawet z płytki ;D
<kklimonda> Diabelko: na stronie na pewno jest napisane
<Diabelko> Psotnick: to masz coś spsute, bo ten instalator działa, tylko ma problem z bootloaderem
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: MINECRAFT NIEWYMAGAJĄCY?!
<Diabelko> kklimonda: szukałem szukałem i nie znalazłem :(
<Skrzyp> karta CO NAJMNIEJ 256 i ponad 600 mega wolnego RAMu
<Dreadlish> chyba kogoś popieściło pisząc że jest niewymagający
<Dreadlish> "karta 256" czego? kolorów?
<Skrzyp> mega vramu
<Dreadlish> je tam
<kklimonda> Diabelko: serio? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Putting_installation_media_on_a_USB_key
<Skrzyp> TheNumba popieściło
<NightWish`> kklimonda: ale bede miala do Ciebie prośbę ;>
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: jakoś działał na driverach nvidii...
<NightWish`> nawet dam Ci wejście do mnie ;>
<Dreadlish> można mieć 16 i dobry procek graficzny
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: no chyba, że bez smooth lighting i na fast
<kklimonda> NightWish`: co mam ci zepsuć? ;)
<Diabelko> kklimonda: łe, wiki
<TheNumb> Na nouveau są bardzo niestabilne fps :(
<TheNumb> Szkoda.
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: no
<Skrzyp> Dlatego $me ma ATI
<Dreadlish> po co komu cienie w takiej pixelozie?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> openboxa wrzucam
<Dreadlish> nie ma lipy
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ładnie to w lesie na przykład wygląda
<NightWish`> kklimonda: bo ostatnio musiałam ubu od nowa stawiać bo mi miejsca na roocie braklo, wiec teraz przed updatem potrzebuje pomocy w posprzataniu roota zeby znowu nie zabraklo miejsca
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: jak dasz HD TexturePack 256x256 to to będzie pixeloza? :P
<Dreadlish> nie
<kklimonda> NightWish`: hmmm, jak dużego roota masz?
<NightWish`> 9 gb
<NightWish`> w tej chwili 6 juz zjada
<Dreadlish> ale będę wywalał paczek
<kklimonda> no to sporo faktycznie, dużo instalujesz?
<NightWish`> kklimonda: nie, wlasnie ja nic nie robie
<NightWish`> tylko aktualizacje
<NightWish`> programow tez nie mam za duzo
<kklimonda> NightWish`: pokaż du -hs /var/cache/apt /var/log
 * Dreadlish df -h | pastebinit
<Dreadlish> http://pastebin.com/usmP4r9i
<NightWish`> 265M	/var/cache/apt
<NightWish`> 7,6M	/var/log
<kklimonda> hmm
<Dreadlish> lol
<kklimonda> kurde, fajna ta tapeta z narwalami
<Dreadlish> taki mały /var/log?
<NightWish`> jestem kobietą ;>
<NightWish`> nie musze miec wszystkiego dużego :P
<Dreadlish> ale tak mało?
<Dreadlish> czyścisz go czy co?
<NightWish`> nic nie robie
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: u mnie ma 15
<NightWish`> bo wszystko ładnie chodzi
 * Dreadlish [root@dead ~]# du -sh /var/log
<Dreadlish> 157M    /var/log
<NightWish`> kklimonda: coś jeszcze czy cuś?
<kklimonda> NightWish`: to daj mi dostęp jak będziesz miała czas, i się rozejrzę
<Dreadlish> wszystko gzipowane
<NightWish`> spoko ;)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: bazę pacmana pokaż du
<Dreadlish> bez gzipa było ~0,7gb ;d
 * Dreadlish [root@dead ~]# du -sh /var/cache/pacman/pkg/
<Dreadlish> 459M    /var/cache/pacman/pkg/
<kklimonda> NightWish`: tzn. parę rzeczy - du -h -x --max-depth=1 / ale to może poczekać
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> czyszczone było na nowy rok
<NightWish`> kklimonda: to cie dorwe za tydzień czy za dwa :)
<Dreadlish> omg...
<NightWish`> nie bedziesz zły? :P
<Dreadlish> startx: nie znaleziono polecenia
<Dreadlish> WTF?
<Skrzyp> 398M	/var/cache/pacman/pkg/
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: =D
<kklimonda> NightWish`: najwyżej będę zajęty i powiem, że nie mam czasu. Ale czemu od razu zły? ;)
<Dreadlish> cały xorg jest
<NightWish`> kklimonda: apfyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<julek> xorg-utils, czy cos...
<kklimonda> ja tam mam stoicki spokój
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: xorg-xinit
<Dreadlish> nawet te wszystkie śmieciste drivery które wywale
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: xorg-xinit
<NightWish`> no chyba ze teraz chcesz wejść ;>
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: 1st!
<Dreadlish> a to lewaki
<Dreadlish> nie mieli xorg-xinit w zależnościach
<Dreadlish> NA POCHYBEL
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: mwahaha.
<kklimonda> NightWish`: mogę teraz, nie mam nic ważnego do zrobienia
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: postaw sobie ooboontooo :)
<NightWish`> kklimonda: prv?
<julek> pacman -S xorg-server
<Dreadlish> nieeeeeee
<Dreadlish> openbox-sesion: command not found
<Dreadlish> ok wiem ocb
<Dreadlish> seSSion
<Dreadlish> yummy
<Skrzyp> ssion
<Skrzyp> bez session lepsze
<Dreadlish> ja wole z sesją
<Dreadlish> wiedziałem że padaka jest mała
<Dreadlish> ale nie że sie koło niej dead zmieści
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> zrób focię
<Dreadlish> nie mam czym
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> zmieniam w nim grafike
<Dreadlish> bo na tej rivie to tak śmiesznie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: core i7 i tnt riva? ;d
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> p3 i riva
<Skrzyp> jak zmienić globalną czcionkę w openboksie?
<fi9o> Odpal obconf
<fi9o> I pozmieniaj co chcesz zamiast zadawac glupie pytania.
<Dreadlish> on nie lubi 9200 se
<Skrzyp> Tam nie ma
<Skrzyp> Czcionkę we wszystkich progsach na terminusa chcę zmienić
<wlosio> ja piernicze, ale te Midori na eOS się sypie :P
<sysek> mmm
<sysek> wow w fullhd
<sysek> mmmm
<Dreadlish> heh
<BlessJah> do zmuszenia ps do pokazywania procesow tylko jednego usera potrzebuje grsec???
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> meh
<BlessJah> ukryc procesu tez sie nie da bez przerobek?
<BlessJah> nie da sie
<BlessJah> szczegolnie takiego żrącego 90% proca
<Drathir> Witam wszystkich...
<twilly> part
<NightWish`> kklimonda: :*******
<NightWish`> otrzymuje on oficjalnego buziaka w podziekowaniu
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ile wolnego miejsca masz teraz? :)
<NightWish`> 4.8/9 zajete
<Drathir> Miałbym małe pytanko odnośnie jabbera w domenie ubuntu.pl , czy byłby obecny ktoś obeznany w tym temacie?
<Dreadlish> re
<Skrzyp> re^2
<Skrzyp> kurde, jak ustawic domyslna plkeymape w Xach?
<Dreadlish> /etc/X11/xorg.conf =.=
<Dreadlish> generuj to bicz
<Skrzyp> :P
<Stirlitz> Drathir, pytaj, a nuż
<Skrzyp> mam ustawiona w konsoli
<Dreadlish> a ja sy pajpanelza zainstalcze
<Skrzyp> a w Xach niet dziala
<Skrzyp> a nie tin2?
<Dreadlish> no bo to sie w xorg.conf ustawia
<Dreadlish> a może tinta
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> pypanel ma mniej libów
<Dreadlish> w ogóle to było wrzucić fluxa :D
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Oboks atwiejszy w konfiguracji
<Drathir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514984
<Drathir> Mianowicie czy były dokonywane dzisiaj jakieś zmiany w transporcie?
<kklimonda> Drathir: jabber na ubuntu.pl korzysta z google talk
<Stirlitz> bezedura
<kklimonda> nie korzysta?
<kklimonda> hmm
<Drathir> chodzi chyba na ejabberd
<kklimonda> nie korzystali kiedyś?
<Drathir> interesuje mnie czy były wykonywane jakieś zmiany w konfiguracji s2s... Bo niestety połączenia odrzuca...
<Stirlitz> Drathir, jaki klient?
<Drathir> przerzuciłbym się całkiem na ubuntu, lecz niestety brak kompresji zlib zmusza mnie do korzystania z transportu przez serwer obsługujący kompresję...
<Drathir> bombus
<Skrzyp> jabberzysz z komorki? ;)
<linc0ln> http://b.linc0ln.pl/?p=37
<Dreadlish> według he.neta już się nam ipv4 skończyło jakieś 2 m temu
<Stirlitz> ustaw mu jesli mozna w konfiguracji ubuntu.ubuntu.pl zamiast ubuntu.pl
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Mio
<Skrzyp> A ja chcialem miec stale IP... :)
<Drathir> zawsze z kom, świetna sprawa tylko tak jak wspomniałem minus w ubuntu brak kompresji choć to parę literek w configu i to zawsze mnie dziwiło, możliwe że wzrasta wykorzystanie zasobów systemowych podczas kompresji... Ale tego nie jestem pewien...
<jacekowski> jakiej kompresji?
<jacekowski> po co ci kompresja?
<Drathir> dobrze spróbuje... Choć do wczoraj było wszystko ok... Dzisiaj z rana dopiero zaczęło odrzucać...
<Skrzyp> Drathir: nie lepiej skompilowa bombusa bez zliba?
<Drathir> po co kompresja ? o.O minimum 10krotne mniejsze zużycie transferu?
<jacekowski> emm
<jacekowski> zamiast 100kb masz 10kb
<jacekowski> jakby to jakas roznica byla
<jacekowski> gadajac z toba przez kilka sekund zuzylem 100kb
<Drathir> posiadam z zlibem tylko takiego preferuje, oszczędność i to znaczna....
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: ALE ON MA KOMORKE!
<Skrzyp> Transfer kosztuje!
<jacekowski> ja tez mam komorke
<jacekowski> i transfer za darmo
<jacekowski> nielimitowany
<Skrzyp> Bodajze w heyah 2gr/100kb
 * Skrzyp tez ma
<Skrzyp> 9zl/mies
<kklimonda>  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/67986538/Screenshot.png :D
<Skrzyp> ale po 100mb spada predkosc
<jacekowski> a mi nie spada
<Tyczek> jacekowski: Nie każdy w UK mieszka. ;P
<Drathir> tak jest różnica nie każda sieć liczy za 100kb niektóre mają bardziej dokładne naliczanie więc nawet jeśli płacisz czysto prosto z konta za połączenie są to ogrome różnice w kosztach...
<Drathir> ja rozmawiając przez cały dzień zużyje z kompresja 100kb więc różnica jest spora... A jeśli jest możliwość zaoszczędzenia i odciążenia łącz sieciowych dlaczego z tego nie skorzystać?
<Skrzyp> Drathir: nie lepiej zalozyc konto na jabber.org?
<Stirlitz> Drathir, może wystarczy poprosić ladmina
<Skrzyp> tam jest zlib
<Drathir> dodatkowo plus zaczął naliczać stała opłatę za rozpoczęcie połączenia nieważne czy 5kb czy 50kb zapłaci się za rozpoczęcie chyba za 100kb. Więc jeśli komunikator jest źle skonfigurowany i nie trzyma sesji łatwo można zobaczyć jaksię na koszta można narazic
<Skrzyp> Tak est w kazdej sieci
<Skrzyp> Trzeba sobie ustawic np. pinga co 5 sek.
<Skrzyp> albo w ust, telefonu polaczenie caly czas
<Drathir> co do ery się nie wypowiadam co do jakości bo nie znak, ale z oferty jak dla mnie za bardzo żerują na użytkownikach i jest najdroższa siecią...
<Drathir> jabber.org sprawdze ofertę,czy coś się u nich zmieniło...
<Drathir> spróbuje zapytać góry odnośnie kompresji możliwe, że po prostu nie włączona, bo nikt nie pytał...
<Drathir> pinga albo socket jeśli telefon obsługuje z moich testów kiedyś przeprowadzanych na sockecie zużycie najmniejsze było...
<Skrzyp> ale z socketem sa jaj np. w nokiach s40
<Drathir> to tak jakby ktoś był zainteresowany takimi informacjami. Oczywiście Dziękuję ślicznie za pomoc.
<Drathir> dlatego tel musi wspierać i co się spotkałem czasem zależy też od konfiguracji serwera niektóre serwery dziwnie współpracują z socketem...
<Skrzyp> Najlepsza obsluga wszystkich rodzajowa dzindzibolow to byla w S.P Siemesnach]
<Skrzyp> Siemensach*
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ja mam, tylko na ipv6 ;d
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: a ipv6 to dla kowalskiego na razie corna magja
<Drathir> siemens z tego co pamiętam jak nie pierwszy to jeden z pierwszych telefonów z szerszym dostępem do wewnętrznego systemu plików telefonu...
<Drathir> stare sl45i o ile dobrze pamiętam ?
<Skrzyp> nie, c65/ct65/sl65
<Skrzyp> x65/75 to w ogole byly masterskie  telefony
<Skrzyp> Najbardziej modowalne
<Skrzyp> V-Klay, WinSwup, mozliwosc dostepu z telefonu do 0:/, wypakowywanie jar'ow...
<Drathir> na sl to nawet wideo szło odtwarzać hrhr
<Drathir> nie byłoby w tzn nic dziwnego... Tylko że to monochromatyczny wyświetlacz miało... ;p ale działało mp3 karta pamięci a video chodź działało to tylko ruch i zarysy było widać ale jak na taki stary sprzęt to dużo...
<Skrzyp> a w ct65 mozna bylo na kolorowy 128p ogladac mp4 po modowaniu :P
<Drathir> i te stare miały takie aparaty podłączane... Z lampa...
<Drathir> to były czasy... Ale muszę przyznać że sl miała niezły dźwięk i na słuchawkach muzyki słuchając długo trzymała... A telefon niezniszczalny żeby się dostać do środka młotka użyć trzeba...
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> webnull: wejdz #dobreprogramy.pl
<Skrzyp> nie, ja srubokretem i okularami wszedlem :P
<Skrzyp>  /j #dobretrojany.pl ? :P
<foreste> no
 * Skrzyp rznie w nes'owki
<Dreadlish> heh
<Skrzyp> no, fajnie sie gra na archu + fceux + complete nes romset (U) ;)
<Skrzyp> nie liczac japonskich, bo by bylo kilka giga :P
<wlosio> skąd moge dorwać kde2?
<Drathir> o właśnie a aktualizację do ati w nowszych wersjach ubuntu się pojawiają?
<Skrzyp> 2?
<Skrzyp> jacekowski bodajze mial kde1
<Drathir> bo w 10.04 już nie pamiętam kiedy coś było...
 * Skrzyp by chcial CDE dorwac
<foreste> Drathir:
<foreste> bedziesz mial mega problem z ati
 * Skrzyp stawia fglrx i niet problema
<foreste> ati(amd) jest anty linuc ;d
<foreste> linux
<Ultralisk> jacekowski jestes?
<foreste> zresta
<jacekowski> ta
<Ultralisk> jestem debilem
<Ultralisk> wiesz czemu niedzia³o?
<foreste> amd nie robi doskonalych sterow nawet na winddows
<Ultralisk> niedzialalo
<Ultralisk> zenski rs232 ma przeplot miedzy 2 a 3
<Ultralisk> 20 godzin na to poswiecilem
<foreste> a mialem ochote przetestowac hd5xxx
<foreste> ale zycie znam
<foreste> to mnie odpycha(sterowniki)
<Stirlitz> Drathir, powinna działać kompresja.
<Dreadlish> mater dej
<Dreadlish> ale pierdzi
<foreste> wczoraj zainstalowalem  na linux bitfendera ;d
<mati75> re
<Drathir> no podobno słyszałem że ostatnio ati wypuszcza częściej nowe stery na swojej stronie do linuksa...
<Drathir> tylko co do tych sterowników nie wiem jak wygląda ich instalacja czy wszystko śmiga jak należy....
<foreste> co z tego
<foreste> jak jakosc fatalna
<foreste> amd 10 lat do tyulu w linuxie jest
<Dreadlish> mpd ma gdzieś tempa?
<Skrzyp>  /tmp/mpd ?
<Dreadlish> bad answer
 * Skrzyp ps -ux
<Skrzyp> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Skrzyp> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<Skrzyp> root         1  0.0  0.1   1872   552 ?        Ss   14:44   0:01 init [3]
<Skrzyp> root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    14:44   0:00 [kthreadd]
<Skrzyp> root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    14:44   0:01 [ksoftirqd/0]
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Skrzyp> root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    14:44   0:00 [kworker/u:0]
<Skrzyp> root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    14:44   0:00 [migration/0]
<Dreadlish> ktoś cie kicknie zaraz
<Skrzyp> root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:44   0:00 [cpuset]
<Skrzyp> root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:44   0:00 [khelper]
<Dreadlish> albo klimonda albo pablo wpadnie
<Skrzyp> root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:44   0:00 [netns]
<Dreadlish> o wilku mowa :D
<Drathir> no właśnie nie wiem jak wygląda grafika na oficjalnych amd bo się trochę obawiam że się wszystko sypnie po instalacji...  korzystam z systemowych...
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> u mnie działa
<Dreadlish> że tak powiem
<Skrzyp> no sorki, przesadziem
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: to wszystko na tym zuomie
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: pastebinit
<Dreadlish> ja nic nie widziałem
<Skrzyp> i si *lekko* tnie
<Dreadlish> doszło do netnsa :D
<Dreadlish> bo to wkleja po linijce
<Skrzyp> bash: pastebinit: command not found
<Dreadlish> zainstaluj sy
<Dreadlish> z aura
<foreste> http://img859.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranu121.jpg/
<foreste> antywirus na linuxa xd
<Dreadlish> po co ci to?
<Dreadlish> poza tym - brzydkie kde
<Skrzyp> :P
<foreste> ta
<Skrzyp> windowsowanie na sile jest ZUE
<foreste> a gnome jest paskudniejsze :P
<Skrzyp> openbox ftw!
<Skrzyp> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Skrzyp> http://pastebin.com/duuXGZCp
<Skrzyp> lol
<GlupiJas> Czy w OOo można edytować skrypty w pythonie?
<Skrzyp> GlupiJas: jako makra?
<krzakx> witam, gdzie warto poszukac inspiracji do zrobienia loga? chodzi mi o jakis stock z logami
<Skrzyp> vima sie uzywa!
<Skrzyp> krzakx: goooooooooogle images ;)
<GlupiJas> no tak
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> du + NFS = Unicestwiony
<Dreadlish> dmesg - Out Of Memory
<GlupiJas> A dlaczego nie można edytować makr w pythonie  z pod OOo.
<GlupiJas> A dlaczego nie można edytować makr w pythonie  z pod OOo?
<GlupiJas> Skrzyp: A dlaczego nie można edytować makr w pythonie  z pod OOo?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: ^
<GlupiJas> Skrzyp: A może być Gvim?
<kklimonda> GlupiJas: chcesz pisać makra dla OOo w pythonie, czy skrypty pythonowe w OOo?
<Skrzyp> bo sie nie rozumiemy
<fi9o> 6:19 |        Skrzyp | vima sie uzywa!
<fi9o> Na glowe upadles Skrzyp ;p
<fi9o> Ja swoje vima juz sie nauzywalem.
<fi9o> wole mcedit ;)
<Skrzyp> :P
<GlupiJas> Skrzyp: Makra dla OOo w Pythonie!
<fi9o> Skrzyp: Ty jestes uzyszkodnik aptosida?
<Skrzyp> fi9o: nie
<Skrzyp> archa
<fi9o> A to speedvin.
<fi9o> Mieszaja mi sie juz te ludziki
<fi9o> Skrzyp: Poka desktopa
<fi9o> A powiem Ci kim jestes ;DDD
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> scrota zainstaluje...
<fi9o> :D
<fi9o> Skrzyp: pw
<kklimonda> GlupiJas: nie da się ich edytować afair
<Skrzyp> albo... jak sie nazywa ten programik do archa, co pokazuje parametry pc?
<kklimonda> GlupiJas: musisz je edytować spoza OOo
<Skrzyp> na skrinszocie?
<Drathir> użyć do edycji mc też zawsze można...
<Dreadlish> ha
<Dreadlish> równo 8gb mp3
<Szycha> Skrzyp, archey
<GlupiJas> kklklimonda: a gdzie znaleźć np. HelloWorldPython.py bo szukam już dość długo?
<Drathir> swoją droga dlaczego każde mp3 fata używa...
<Drathir> exta by dali...
<Szycha> bo kazda mp3 jest robiona z mysla o podlaczeniu do windowsa?
<Drathir> coraz więcej urządzeń pod kontrola linuksa chodzi...
<kklimonda> GlupiJas: dla LO jest to /usr/lib/libreoffice/basis3.3/share/Scripts/python ale OOo będzie miało podobną ścieżkę
<Drathir> tylko że linuks praktycznie każda partycje z dowolnym systemem plików obsłuży a win nawet ukrytych z reinstall systemem nie widzi...
<Drathir> o i co zauważyłem gedit nie otworzy pliku jeśli nie zna kodowania...
<Drathir> moim zdaniem duży minus, powinien chociaż pozwolić otworzyć mimo wszystko  w wybranym przez siebie kodowaniu...
<Skrzyp> Drathir: emacs/vim/jed
<Drathir> Dziękuję przyjrze się... Bo w hexie trochę mało wygodnie...
<krzakx> umie ktos robic grafike wektorowa? mam bardzo prosto logo do zwektoryzowania
<Skrzyp> krzakx: Inkscape i jazda
<Skrzyp> proste ja but
<Skrzyp> ąćęłńóśżź
<Skrzyp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Skrzyp> o, git
<Dreadlish> no
<krzakx> tak wiem ale szukam kogos kto zrobi to sprawnie
<kklimonda> a ile płacisz? ;}
<Dreadlish> nho :P
<Dreadlish> no*
<GlupiJas> kklimonda: Jest wielkie dzięki!!! Ścieżka /usr/lib/openoffice ...
<krzakx> ile place? ja chce tylko to zwektoryzowac http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17392916/plus-highway-logo.jpg
<Dreadlish> to ile płacisz?
<Skrzyp> o, archey sie sypie
<firemark> krzakx: ja ci to za piwo zrobię :D
<Dreadlish> wot?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: bluźnisz! ;)
<Dreadlish> arch sie nie sypie
<firemark> jemu chyba chodziło o archa
<Dreadlish> on tylko sie nudzi
<Dreadlish> 3gb w 10 min
<Dreadlish> coś słąbo idzie mu dzisiaj kopiowanie
 * Skrzyp nie mowi o archy
<Skrzyp> *archu
<Skrzyp> tylko o archey'u
<Skrzyp> tym bajerku do screenow
<Skrzyp> o, przyszlo wlosio
<Skrzyp> http://i.imgur.com/x2g8S.jpg
<firemark> czcionkę masz tylko dla masochistów : d
<Dreadlish> mater dei
<Dreadlish> co to za czcionka
<sysek> http://i.imgur.com/LQu89.jpg
<Dreadlish> w7
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> prawie jak w8
<Skrzyp> ??
<Dreadlish> w8 = wait
<Dreadlish> w7 = win 7
<Dreadlish> kapisz?
<Skrzyp> aa..
<Skrzyp> :P
<Psotnick> jak wyjdzie Windows 8 to pewnie się będą mylić ;D
<Admc> wiecie jak w xchacie ustawić automatycznie wykonywane komendy po połączeniu z serwerem?
<Admc> widziałem coś takiego w yaaic a w xchacie nie mogę znaleźć
<Admc> anyone?
<Psotnick> po połączeniu z serwerem, hmm..
<Psotnick> po połączeniu z kanałem się da na pewno
<Admc> mi chodzi o to aby automatycznie łączył się z wybranymi kanałami
<Psotnick> dodaj do ulubionych ;)
<Admc> lol
<Admc> nie wiedziałem że to takie proste
<Admc> dzięki
<Psotnick> np
<Admc> czas na test
<Admc> działa :)
<Psotnick> wiem ;D
<Admc> ehhh...
<Admc> Właśnie dowiedziałem że nasz główny developer przechodzi do elementary os, no to szanse na wydanie naszego distro spadły do minimum
<Psotnick> Admc: a czego deweloperem jesteś?
<Admc> W sumie to nie jestem delveloperem tylko kimś kto aktywnie wspiera projekt i stara się go promować
<Psotnick> a jaki projekt? ;)
<Admc> Projekt powstał z fuzji Ubuntu Furry Remix i CreatureS, na razie pracowaliśmy pod nazwą kodową Furry Linux, ale teraz praktycznie straciłem nadzieję, że uda nam się to wydać
<Psotnick> a co zakłada dystrybucja?
<Dreadlish> nic.
<Dreadlish> zapewne
<Psotnick> to na kiego ona?
<shiira> :P
<kklimonda> Admc: kurde, Furry Linux? ;)
<PushUpek> ave
<Dreadlish> elo pushupek
<PushUpek> ;]
<Admc> To miała być dystrybucja bazująca na Ubuntu, miała określony target. Była kierowana do miłośników zwierząt i tzw. futrzaków. Zasadniczo to miał być remix Ubuntu ale Cannonical zmieniło politykę i nie pozwoliło nam na wydanie remixu.
<Admc> Głównie chodziło na pewne modyfikacje interfejsu użytkownika i lepszy wybór domyślnych programów
<Psotnick> tak samo jak Jewbuntu miało być dla Żydów
<Dreadlish> tia
<PushUpek> może głupie pytanie zadaje, ale na kij dystrybucja kierowana do miłośników zwierząt?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> przecież oni nic nie wnoszą
<Admc> nie planowaliśmy niczego co było by było bardzo innowacyjne bo przy projekcie pracowało kilka osób
<Admc> a teraz jest jeszcze mniej
<kklimonda> Admc: "lepszy wybór domyślnych programów"? W czym lepszy?
<Dreadlish> Admc: stary - pisz normalnie - nie piszesz maila ani nic do ministerstwa
<PushUpek> PornBuntu proponuje stworzyć, dystrybucja skierowana do miłośników porno ;D ich jest pewnie więcej :DD
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> z redtube w startupie
<Dreadlish> i passami do brazzersów codziennie
<kklimonda> ech, kiedyś Ubuntu miało ładne tapety
<Admc> chodziło żeby dać więcej programów do rysowania i sterowniki do tabletów na starcie
<Admc> instalacja niektórych tabletów na linuxie to katorga
<kklimonda> Admc: to nie lepiej byłoby w ramach Ubuntu Studio pracować?
<Psotnick> niektórzy miłośnicy porno lubią też futrzaki ;D
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<Admc> a my chcieliśmy to uprościć
<PushUpek> Psotnick: chyba tacy, co retro oglądają ;D
<Psotnick> Vintage ;p
<PushUpek> :D
<Psotnick> teraz to jest modne podobno
<Admc> ja się tu wyżalam a wy o porno gadacie
<Admc> *facepalm*
<Psotnick> dobre porno nie jest złe
<Admc> nie warto było nawet pisać
<Admc> co za ludzie
<PushUpek> Admc: ciekawszy temat ;D
<Dreadlish> co za człowiek to pisze *facepalm*
<Dreadlish> po polsku
<Dreadlish> OGARNIJ
<cheester> Re.
<Dreadlish> elo czester
<Dreadlish> zmień nicka
<Dreadlish> przy okazji
<czester> W sumie racja.
<PushUpek> bo po co dyskutować o kolejnej próbie tworzenia kolejnej bezsensownej dystrybucji?:> Gdyby tak wszyscy skupili się przy tych kilku głównych, to by lepiej to wyglądało :D
<Dreadlish> ta
<czester> PushUpek++
<czester> On ma rację.
<Dreadlish> jakby wszyscy siedzieli na debianie, gentoo, archu i redhacie to by było fajnie
<kklimonda> Admc: ale ja miałem całkiem poważny komentarz - dlaczego nie chcieliście pracować w ramach Ubuntu Studio?
<czester> Dystrybucje są niedoruchane.
<Dreadlish> wszystko jest niedoruchane
<Dreadlish> ceny cukru rówież
<Admc> kklimonda, Ubuntu Studio ma inne założenia
<kklimonda> Admc: stworzenie remiksu to kupa roboty (moim zdaniem Elementary OS upadnie, brakuje im deweloperów którzy potrafiliby zaprogramować ten cały design jaki mają)
<czester> Skupiają się na gównach zamiast poprawiać userfriendly i nadać programom finalny kształt.
<Admc> i nie da się tam dać futrzastych tapet
<Dreadlish> po co komu userfriendly?
<shiira> futrzaki rzadza ;)
<Admc> kklimonda, my wydaliśmy dwa remixy Ubutnu przed połączniem z CreatureS
<Dreadlish> im bardziej userfriendly tym trudniej namierzać błąd
<kklimonda> Admc: ale wg. ciebie wasze założenia to był "inny dobór programów i łatwiejsza instalacja tabletów" - to drugie z pewnością pod Ubuntu Studio podpada.
<czester> Dreadlish: To niech będzie tak dopracowane, że nie będzie błędów
<Dreadlish> czester: teoretycznie - możliwe, praktycznie -  never
<czester> Dreadlish: To chujowy soft.
<Dreadlish> każdy soft jest chujowy na swój sposób
<Admc> nie tylko, była też pewna filozofia ale nie chce mi się przekopywać grupy dyskusyjne
<kklimonda> Admc: Ubuntu Studio ma w sobie masę softu do robienia grafiki, więc na pewno by byli zainsteresowani pomocą w instalacji sterowników.
<Admc> dyskusyjnej*
<czester> Filozofia+komputery to największe gówno o jakim się tu gada ;-)
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: jak się nie da?
<czester> To nie jest bożek tylko maszyna.
 * Dreadlish wraca do psucia .Xdefaults
 * Psotnick wraca do książki
 * PushUpek idzie poczytać Diunę
<czester> hehe
<czester> Ja jeszcze 2h w pracy.
<Dreadlish> on ma jakiegoś bota czy co?
<czester> Pabl0Escobar: Za co, kurwa?!
<Dreadlish> ujć
<Drathir> prawdopodobnie za słownictwo...
<Drathir> automat...
<czester> Pabl0Escobar: Stary dziadzie, nie rób sobie jaj ;-P
<Dreadlish> czester: autojoin men
<czester> Nie mam autojoina.
<Dreadlish> to sy zrób
<czester> Rozmawiam z nudnym klientem to patrzę na irc.
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> niezła robota
<ventisangel> jhuiop[;'
<Dreadlish> ile dają?
<czester> Odtwarzam mu iPhone'a bo zjebał.
<Dreadlish> omg...
<czester> Durnie takie tu non stop przychodzą.
<Dreadlish> 50zł sie należy
<czester> Nie no, nudzę się.
<czester> Przynajmniej maszyna pracuje.
<Dreadlish> :)
<czester> BTW, Developer Preview 2 Liona jest słitaśny... ;-)
<Dreadlish> nie widziałem
<czester> Wygląda normalnie, ale fajnie działa
<Dreadlish> ale może będę miał tego mb
<Dreadlish> jak mi ojciec kase odda
<czester> Naślij na niego komornika
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> za dobry jest ;d
<czester> Pabl0Escobar: To za co mnie kochanie kopiesz?
<czester> Pabl0Escobar: Bo chyba nic nie zrobiłem.
<winter> klnąłeś
<winter> cześć czester
<Pabl0Escobar> czester: misiu, tak jak winter napisał, język, polska być piękna język
<PushUpek> przekleństwa należą też do niego ;) przecież nie bluzgał po ang
<Tyczek> Kuwa, kuwa, tylko. :>
<Drathir> ups... czyli przepraszam nie automat...
<grabarz> ohayo
<grabarz> mam mały problem
<grabarz> posiadam stary komputer, procesor coś koło 400 Mhz i 256 MB RAM, tylko że bez dysku twardego i chłodzenia
<Dreadlish> i co?
<grabarz> czy poszedłby na tym jakiś Linux LiveCD, żeby, że tak powiem, nie zjarało staruszka?
<Dreadlish> ja mam 666mhz 512mb ramu, system z pendriva i siedze na nim
<Dreadlish> stary - na tym to można wszystko stawiać
<grabarz> dodam, że nie mam żadnego wiatraka, ale jest na strychu i, że tak powiem, piździ
<Dreadlish> no to załóż mu radiator
<Dreadlish> jak ma to nie będzie sie grzał
<grabarz> ni mam :(
<Dreadlish> no to załóż mu
<Dreadlish> jakikolwiek
<Pabl0Escobar> grabarz: często dmuchaj na procka zatem
<grabarz> chodzi mi o taką dystrybucję, która będzie miała małe obciążenie procesora i żeby się nie spalił bez chłodzenia
<grabarz> Damn Small Linux pójdzie tak?
<Dreadlish> "małe obciążenie"
<Dreadlish> ludu kochany
<Dreadlish> to to żaden ci tam nie wbije
<Dreadlish> nawet kawałek blachy mu daj na procka
<Dreadlish> tylko żeby jakikolwiek radiator miał
<grabarz> a, radiator to te metalowe blaszki!
<Dreadlish> ta
<grabarz> myślałem, że wiatraczek -_-
<Dreadlish> =.=
<grabarz> to ma takie coś
<Dreadlish> no to sie przy niczym nie zjara
<grabarz> to pójdzie?
<grabarz> dzięki, wiedziałem że mogę na was liczyć!
<Dreadlish> starsze procki mają niską temperature pracy
<Dreadlish> ;d
<PushUpek> podpieprz komuś dużo miedzi i zmontuj sobie duży radiator :DD
<Dreadlish> :DDDD
<Dreadlish> albo prolimatech megahalems mu wsadź
<Dreadlish> i do lodówki :D
<grabarz> a co byście polecali do nagrywania dźwięku i edycji, co by nie zamulało?
<Dreadlish> audacity?
<Dreadlish> albo sox :D
<Dreadlish> sox ftw
<grabarz> chodziło mi o dystrybucję
 * Dreadlish hides
<Drathir> poldek czy jak on tam ma, ale to serwerówka
<Dreadlish> pld?
<grabarz> aha, dzięki
<Dreadlish> zdurniał?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: ty chcesz go zabić?
<grabarz> w nagrodę opowiem wam suchar tysiąclecia: Chuck Norris montuje film Emacsem
<Drathir> stare celerony na samym radiatorze nawet pod xp nie paliły się...
<Dreadlish> Drathir: mi chodzi o pld ...
<Dreadlish> tosz to jest autodestrukszyn dystrybucja
<Dreadlish> fi*o sic
<Dreadlish> !
<grabarz> dobra tam, Slaxa postawię, tylko znajdę jak zrobić, żeby zapisywał dane na pędrakodrajwa
<Drathir> podobno to na chipsetach zintegrowanych uruchamiane jest pod karta pamięci flash... Bez chłodzenia...
<Drathir> Czyli dużych wymagań nie może mieć...
<Dreadlish> bez chłoidzenia to ja mam telefon
<Dreadlish> stary - wszystko tam będzie działać
<Dreadlish> tylko zatrzeć liczy
<Dreadlish> liczby*
<Drathir> jaki procek jeśli celeron 433 to spokojnie xp ciągnie podkrecony na ok 550 pod samym radiatorem więc linuksa na bank uciągnie bez nagrzewania...
<grabarz> jak zrobić, żeby Slax z LiveCD zapisywał ustawienia na USB?
<grabarz> zresztą nm, zbuduję z zainstalowanymi rzeczami :>
<Drathir> to nie są semprony czy Athlony stare których temp robocza to 90*C
<grabarz> adiós!
<Drathir> A ktoś może zna jakiś kontakt do osób zajmujących się jabberem na ubuntu?
<Stirlitz> a co znowu?
<Dreadlish> o stirlitz
<Jerzek> witam serdecznie, mam pewien problem
<Dreadlish> pisz
<Jerzek> wchodzę w menu [programy] i chcę otworzyć [Centrum oprogramowania Ubuntu]. Naciskam, pojawia się na pasku [Otwieranie Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu...] (czyli jak zawsze), ale po kilku chwilach znika
<Jerzek> A okno z Centrum Oprogramowania się nie otwiera
<Jerzek> Da się otworzyć przez Terminal?
<Jerzek> Albo w jakiś inny sposób?
<fi9o> Moze proces wisi w tle i dlateog nie otwiera?
<Jerzek> od kilku dni tak mam
<Jerzek> W [Procesy] nie ma otwartego tego
<Jerzek> da sie to przez terminal otworzyc?
<Drathir> skopiuj sobie na pulpit właściwości zobaczysz nazwę jak się nazywa znajdź i zabij uruchom ponownie...
<Jerzek> dzięki
<Drathir> spod terminala sudo apt-get update
<Drathir> może jakieś błędy były i nie chce otworzyc...
<foreste> robi nowy avatar z tego obrazka http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/ImagePublications/News/20110402133232.jpg
<Dreadlish> herh
<Psotnick> kurde, byłem dzisiaj w kościele i ksiądz miał taki ornat(nie wiem czy tak się to nazywa w każdym razie ta szata), że do pełni słitaśności brakowało tylko HelloKitty
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Dreadlish> niezle go ktos pral
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie mam polskich znakow
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<foreste> airborn:
<foreste> patrz http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/ImagePublications/News/20110402133232.jpg
<foreste> niezle na avatar^^
<airborn> aj bym go z papierem tealetowym zamienił :P
<Jerzek> omg. najpierw zrobiłem sudo apt-get remove, potem chciałem apt-get install software-center i.. się nie da
<Dreadlish> Jerzek: jeszcze takie pytanie - jaka masz wersje
<Dreadlish> `utg
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> widze utfa
<Dreadlish> ale nie moge nim pisac
<Jerzek> 10.10 Malinowa
<foreste> airborn:
<foreste> kto   na tej fotce jest ?
<foreste> docent            cebula czy tomick ?
<Dreadlish> jakis fag
<foreste> docent wyglada jak by mial 18 lat ;d
<Dreadlish> ąęśćżłóź FĄK JĘĄH!
<Jerzek> áààâã
<Jerzek> i teraz już w ogóle nie mogę otworzyć - nawet tak, żeby się nie otwierało
<Drathir> screen -U
<Dreadlish> nie tu ;d
<Drathir> wtedy uruchamiaj programy w utf
<Dreadlish> co wtedy uruchamiaj
<Dreadlish> nie miałem ustawionej mapy klawiatury
<Dreadlish> poprsotu
<Drathir> programiki które w konsoli nie chcą w utfie pracować...
<Drathir> aha...
<Dreadlish> bz obrazy
<Drathir> ja z irssi miałem problemy drobne... Ale już jakoś śmiga...
<Drathir> nie no spoko rozumiem...
<sysek> lol
<sysek> to prawda, ze gnome3 bedzie we wrzesniu?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Drathir> unity
<Dreadlish> sprawdź na stronie devowej gnoma
<Drathir> czy jak go nazwali teraz chyba w zamian ?
<Dreadlish> unity to jest
<Dreadlish> od ubuntu
<Dreadlish> na zasranym launchpadzie =.=
<Drathir> ja 10.04 jak narazie...
<Drathir> 11 podobno już ma...
<Drathir> tylko że to beta czy alfa...
<Jerzek> uhm, inne mogę zainstalować, a software-center się nie da zaisntalować, nie wiedzieć czemu
<Jerzek> Wam działa Centrum Oprogramowania?
<Dreadlish> Jerzek: którą wersje ubuntu masz...
<Jerzek> 10.10 Malinowa Mandarynka
<Dreadlish> pamiętajcie! w conkym sie najpierw zmienia wielkość fonta, potem środkuje
<Psotnick> why?
<Dreadlish> bo krzywo wychodzi szerokość potem
<Dreadlish> i zamiast na środku jest na boku
<Psotnick> może dla tego mi się walił ;D
<Dreadlish> ja to tak myśle
<Dreadlish> wtf to jest krzywo
<Psotnick> ale wyrównałem do prawej i było cacy
<Dreadlish> myśle - to hcyba najpierw czcionke trza zmienić
<Dreadlish> i worksuje
<Dreadlish> potem wrzuce screena
<Dreadlish> bo myśle że to dłużej będzie stało
<Dreadlish> znowu klimonda poszedł
<Dreadlish> niedobrze sie u niego z nietem dzieje
<Jerzek> software-center mi znikło :(
<Dreadlish> wiemy
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get install software-center
<Dreadlish> co pokazuje
<Dreadlish> wklej na wklej.to
<Jerzek> http://wklej.to/4RJT5
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get update
<Dreadlish> i wtedy spróbuj'
<Jerzek> http://wklej.to/lTWiJ
<Jerzek> Gdzie ****** to moje hasło
<Dreadlish> /etc/apt/sources.list na wklej.to
<Jerzek> http://wklej.to/h6SEA
<Jerzek> W 62 wygwiazdkowałem hasło
<Dreadlish> wywalaj te ostatnie 8 linii
<Dreadlish> i to już
<Jerzek> z pliku?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jerzek> łącznie z tym hasłem?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> bo to jest przypadkowy śmieć
<Jerzek> Wielkie dzięki, Bóg Ci wynagrodzi w dzieciach. Zainstalowane i działa :)
<Dreadlish> ;p
<gjm> re
<Psotnick> siema gjm
<gjm> emano
<Drathir> najnowsze wine ma drobne problemy z padem bo zauważyłem...
<Drathir> co*
<Drathir> touchpadem dokładnie...
<Stirlitz> oj trole będa zawiedzione
<Stirlitz> Trying "dobreprogramy.pl"
<Stirlitz> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Tyczek> U mnie tyż. :<
<Stirlitz> nie ma jak to trzymać wszystkie dnsy w jednej firmie
<Stirlitz> wszystkie dwa
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/w/qRm/
<Stirlitz> okropne fonty w tych konsolach
<Psotnick> powie mi ktoś czy z równania z dwoma niewiadomymi można obliczyć obie niewiadome?
<gjm> Stirlitz: zwróć uwagę na tint'a
<Psotnick> nie no nie róbcie sobie jajec, że na informatycznym kanale nikt mi nie może odpowiedzieć na banalne pytanie
<Stirlitz> nie obrazaj informatyków
<Psotnick> nie obrażam ;D
<Psotnick> po prostu chciałbym uzyskać odpowiedź na to nurtujące mnie pytanie
<gjm> Stirlitz: to jaki font polecasz?
<dancios> ktos wie jak poprawnie zamknac pipline gstreamera jak jest strumien rtsp ?
<Drathir> o właśnie a ostatnio hack jakiś był na ubuntu?
<gjm> Drathir: fake
<Drathir> jak dobrze pamiętam nie mogłem wejść bo jakiś obrazek był...
<dKc_> help
<gjm> lol
<dKc_> odwiedzilem stronke, ktora zostala zedytowana
<dKc_> i chcialbym odwiedzic jej stan sprzed momentu edycji
<dKc_> mozilla gdzies to sobie zapisuje?
<Drathir> jest archiwum stron www
<Drathir> tylko zależy jak długo ta strona istnieje...
<Stirlitz> gjm, ja używam dejavu http://wstaw.org/w/qRw/
<dKc_> wiesz, ze takie strony sa ale mi chodzi o to, czy na dysku jest gdzies zapisywana 'stara' wersja strony
<dKc_> odwiedzam strone o 20
<dKc_> potem o 20.15
<dKc_> i czy moge sobie poogladac wersje z 20
<Psotnick> jak przetrwa to tak
<dKc_> but how?
<Drathir> na dysku mozilla cache ma, ale czy strony też zapisuje czy tylko grafiki to nie wiem...
<dKc_> a w jakim katalogu?
<Drathir> domyślnie cache nie jest dużo, ja zawsze na 700minimum zmieniam, choć cache sobie postawiłem ostatnio pod linuksem więc to nie jest potrzebne...
<Drathir> sprawdź w katalogu użytkownika w windows application data
<dKc_> windows application data?
<dKc_> /home/$USER/.mozilla
<dKc_> ?
<Drathir> Jabber ubuntu powstał z martwych hrhr
<Stirlitz> :>
<Stirlitz> i nawet ze zlibem
<jacekowski> a na co komu zlib
<Stirlitz> po to zeby sie mozna było przypierd..ć
<Drathir> już sprawdzam, bo zapewne teraz się podłącze wcześniej problemy z uwierzytelnieniem,..
<firemark> ~22:30:37~  jacekowski : a na co komu zlib
<firemark> a png jak ma działać? <:
<Drathir> a co do hacku to nie miałem na myśli prima aprilis
<Drathir> wcześniej jakoś coś takiego miałem...
<Drathir> po co zlib to prawie jak zapytać po co ssh moim zdaniem...
<Stirlitz> no skoro jesteś jedyny, który tego potrzebuje...
<Stirlitz> ssh jest zdecydowanie bardziej oblegane
<Stirlitz> http://ubuntu.pl/hacked.jpg
<Stirlitz> to chyba to ;)
<Drathir> zlib jest praktycznie wszędzie tylko nie jest widoczne przeważnie...
<Drathir> tak dokładnie ten obrazek...
<Ciaho> nie potrafie naprawić systemu plików ext4
<Ciaho> fsck.ext2: Superblok błędny, próba użycia zapasowych bloków...
<Ciaho> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block podczas próby otworzenia /dev/sdb
<Stirlitz> odmontowałeś?
<Dreadlish> "podczas próby otworzenia /dev/sdb"
<Dreadlish> a nie /dev/sdb1?
<Dreadlish> fsck.ext4 do tego puścić
<Ciaho> a no sdb1
<Ciaho> thx
<winter> 1st
<amikot> czesc
<winter> o/
<amikot> czy używasz może emphaty do czatowania na facebooku ?
<winter> nie
<Drathir> a tak z ciekawości co się dzieje?
<winter> pakiety latają w te i we wte
<amikot> no jak się łączę pojawia się komunikat, że certyfikat nie jest prawidłowo podpisany czy coś
<amikot> i że jest niebezpiecznie się tak łączyć
<Drathir> powinno być pokaz certyfikat...
<Drathir> z ciekawości chyba przy okazji będę musiał zobaczyć jak to wygląda...
<amikot> tam jest ... i można go niby zaakceptować (zaptaszkować) dla późniejszych połączeń ... ale mimo to po restarcie systemu dalej wywala ten komunikat
<amikot> to trochę denerwujące
<Drathir> nie ma podanych szczegółów certyfikatu?
<amikot> są
<Drathir> przyjrzyj się nim do jakiej strony kierują
<amikot> www.digicert.com
<amikot> chat.facebook.com
<Drathir> jeśli po zaznaczeniu zapamiętania dalej pyta to może znaczyc że inny certyfikat jest...
<amikot> piszą że certyfikat został samodzielnie podpisany
<Drathir> dziwne nie znam stron z dynamicznymi certyfikatami chyba że self-signed a to tylko cookes mogą się zmieniać a one nie mają nic do certyfikatu raczej...
<amikot> ten emphaty jest trochę za bardzo windowsowy
<amikot> niby dużo może ale możliwości konfiguracji mizerne
<Drathir> szczerze to wątpię żeby facebook w jakimiś digicert self signed robił to raczej pokroju verisign czy cacert jak one mają....
<amikot> dla mnie to chinszczyzna :)
<Drathir> gwiber w standardzie też jest...
<amikot> no ale gwibber to raczej nie do czata
<amikot> tylko do czytania
<Drathir> ewentualnie pidgin... Osobiście wolę psi...
<bastetmilo> pidgin sie dobrze sprawdza przy facebookowym chacie
<amikot> pidgin wiem że dobry
<amikot> ale na linuxie nie instalowałem go nigdy
<bastetmilo> amikot: na Ubuntu jest w repozytoriach
<amikot> zapewne
<Drathir> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<amikot> btw. czemu nikt nie mówi, że VM to po ptostu emulator ? :D
<amikot> t=r
<winter> bo wirtualizacja to nie emulacja
<Drathir> albo przez ubuntu tweak
<Drathir> vm czyli ?
<amikot> no wirtualna maszyna
<winter> virtual machine
<amikot> hmmm ludzie się boją się słowa emulacja
<Drathir> virtualizacja równa się większą wydajności i mniejsze obciążenie od emulacji
<winter> tak bo bezpośrednio przydziela zasoby sprzętowe
<amikot> na amigę był kiedyś taki emulator PC-TASK ... też tworzył wirtulny sprzęt, a system się instalowało ... masochiści nawet windowsa95 :D
<winter> przynajmniej ja tak to rozumiem
<foreste> winter:  czemy masz tu multi konto ?
<amikot> to przydzielanie sprzętu to nie do końca ... bo to chyba tylko dotyczy CPU
<foreste> u
<amikot> jakoś nie wierzę, żeby VM na zmianę z ubuntem korzystał z sieciówki ... to by było bez sensu, czy z grafiki
<Drathir> i dobrze, że się boją... Emu będzie zawsze miało mniejsza wydajność...
<Drathir> teraz maszyny wirtualnych na zwykłym serwerze można spore ilości uruchamiać kiedyś openvz robiło chyba test taki ile maksymalnie uda im się jednocześnie maszyn uruchomić o dziwo największym problemem była ilość miejsca na dysku w następnej kolejności ilość
<Drathir> ramu...
<winter> foreste: 2 wintery? a bo konfigurowałem shella na bsd i wprowadziłem go tu żeby przetestować utf przekliniakiem
<winter> potem nie chciało mi się już wychodzić
<winter> i został
<Drathir> maszyny virtualne potrafią korzystać z ramu bardzo wydajnie...
<Drathir> vm łącząc się zdalnie przez neta miałbyś osobnego kompa...
<amikot> a z emulowanym kompem to niby nie ? :D
<Drathir> korzysta wirtualnie z zasobów sieciowke ma swoją... X-y też vnc na bank jakiś idzie uruchomić...
<foreste> ogladam film
<Drathir> życzę powodzenia w płynności korzystania z emulowanego hrhr
<foreste> smierc w gigabajtach
<amikot> grafika i tak jest emulowana
<amikot> gdyby było inaczej to na VM lepiej by się grało w gry windowsowe niż na wine
<Drathir> prędzej wyrzucisz z nerwów kompa przez okno...
<Drathir> wine to też z tego co się orientuje to nie emulator...
<amikot> to wrapper :)
<jacekowski> amikot: virtualbox potrafi natywne opengl
<jacekowski> amikot: a xen jak sprzetowa wirtualizacje masz i dwie graficzne karty to potrafi miec dostep do jednej z tych kart
<amikot> znam to z amigi ... jak miałem PowerPC na amidze to były 2 biblioteki do obsługi tego procka ... na jedną z nich napisali wrapper drugiej i soft z tamtej drugiej normalnie działał  pod pierwszą :)
<jacekowski> a grafika nie do konca jest emulowana
<jacekowski> wirtualizacja wykonywana jest prawie natywnie
<Drathir> moim zdaniem teraz chyba problem w maszynach wirtualnych to bardziej zaawansowany dostęp do zasobów fizycznych komputera...
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-26
<dweller>             ⸬                   ⸬
<m477> jebac chuj chuj pizda
<dweller> za grosz kultury
<dweller> kurwa
<dweller> o, działą
<m477> jebac chuj chuj pizda
<m477> jebac chuj chuj pizda
<m477> gowno chuj pzida
<drathir> bastetmilo: mobile wroclaw i tam zakladka mpk powinna byc przed wyjsciem warto sprawdzic...
<m477> :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<grek> NORMALNY_FACET:  mpeg2 nie ma slabej jakosci tylko slaba kompresje dlatego 1 film miesci sie na dvd w dobrej jakosci
<jacekowski> mpeg jest gowniana kompresja
<jacekowski> ale lekka na procesorze
<tuzim> a x264 to mpeg4?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> h.264 to mpeg4
<tuzim> nie jest takie zle to 264, jakosciowo to chyba zalezy od metody kompresj, widzialem sporo filmow po 1h30m ladnie skompresowanych z dobra jakoscia po 700mb i sporo po 1.gb z gorsza
<tuzim> 1.4gb
<tuzim> kompresja wymaga duzo wiecej czasu procesora niz dekompresja, moze t odlatego?
<Dreadlish> a co to ma do rzeczy?
<tuzim> imho nikomu sie nie chce kompresowac jednego filmu tydzien lub dluzej
<tuzim> nie wiem, nigdy nie robilem kompresji materialu wiekszej niz 30m, pozatym wychodzila mi slaba jakosc
<bastetmilo> drathir: dzięki :>
<jacekowski> zeby miec dobre efekty h264 to wychodzilo okolo 1m czasu rzeczywistego na 1m filmu na dosyc szybkim core 2
<tuzim> to nie tak zle, myslalem ze jakos 10h dluzej
<tuzim> 10x, nie 10h :]
<ryoshu> siema, ma ktoś domenę w ovh?
<bastetmilo> ryoshu: ja mam kilka
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: więc tak mam serwer, znam swoje ip. kupiłem domenę i jak to teraz podpiąć? :)
<ryoshu> ogólnie początkujący jestem jeśli chodzi o serwery :)
<bastetmilo> ryoshu: gdzie masz ten serwer?
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: vps u kolegi
<bastetmilo> U. To ja nie wiem jak to zrobić. Ale chyba w panelu domeny mozesz ustawic zeby wskazywał konkretny adres IP, jak nie masz serwerów DNS
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: właśnie nie mam własnych serwerów DNS
<panx> ryoshu, IP servera -> A/CNAME -> domena
<panx> o poczekać do 24h
<ryoshu> momencik, zaraz tam się zaloguję
<panx> chyba że masz na nameserver :)
<panx> to po stronie servera dodajesz tylko domene :P
<ryoshu> panx: "strefa dns" ? "zarządzaj plikami strefy DNS np. rejestrując pola A, MX, CNAME" tutaj?
<ryoshu> panx: i tam mam Pole A, DynHost, NS, CNAME, TXT, NAPTR, SRV, LOC, SSHFP, MX, SPF, DKIM :D
<ryoshu> (jak coś piszę od rzeczy to śmiało mówić..) tam dodaję pole A, subdomena "www" mogę wpisać?
<ryoshu> podmieniłem typ A, i tam moje ip.. zobaczymy :)
<ryoshu> o super działa :)
<m477> http://boards.420chan.org/b/src/1332642577256.png
<Ozil1> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> Ozil1: jestem
<tajwanuser> cze
<BlessJah> `seen Quintasan
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Quintasan was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 2 days, 18 hours, 2 minutes, and 13 seconds ago: <Quintasan> Meh, dobra, ja lecę, tym razem na poważnie :P
<BlessJah> `seen Quintasan_
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Quintasan_ was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 22 weeks, 0 days, 3 hours, 48 minutes, and 36 seconds ago: <Quintasan_> jussi: pong :O
<krajator> Witam, mam niemaly problem z dzwiekiem
<karoles> witam mam maleo penisa :))0
<karoles> krajator: co tam z dzwiekiem? :D
<krajator> ulamala mi sie koncowka od sluchawek
<krajator> zostala w gniezdzie
<krajator> za chiny jej nie wyciagne
<karoles> To
<karoles> wyjmij : D
<krajator> ciezko bedzie
<krajator> a da sie gdzies w ustawieniach zmienic
<karoles> No ale jak Ci mamy pomoc ;S?
<krajator> zeby dzwiek byl przez slkluchawki i glosnik
<karoles> eee ?
<krajator> jednoczesnie
<karoles> a.
<karoles> dunno.
<krajator> mam ubuntu11.04
<bastetmilo> krajator: wyjmij na gume do żucia, albo super glue
<krajator> tak tez myslalem zeby kropelki uzyc
<krajator> coz
<krajator> sprubuje
<krajator> zepsuc juz bardziej chyba nie dam rady:D
<karoles> ale to nie rozwiazuje problemu czy da sie jednoczesnie miec dzwiek w sluchawkach i glosnikach : D?
<bastetmilo> karoles: kiedyś taki bug był w Ubuntu, ale wystepowal tylko w kilku modelach Acerów :)
<karoles> : D.
<dweller> krajator: w laptopie?
<krajator> tak
<dweller> to lipa
<krajator> nawet nie mam jak penseta jej wyciagnac
<krajator> sprobuje z tym glue
<krajator> w kazdym razie dzieki
<lisu> re
<amsh> potrzebuję pomocy przy mpd
<Thorbjorn> ;p
<foreste> czesc
<amsh> potrzebuję pomocy przy programie mpd
<Dreadlish> co sie stało
<amsh> chciałem go odinstalować, bo coś namieszałem korzystając z jednego tutoriala znalezionego w sieci
<amsh> i było tam aby usunąć plik mpd.conf
<amsh> teraz nie mogę odinstalować mpd, aby ponownie spróbować coś zdziałać
<Dreadlish> apt-get install --reinstall mpd
<amsh> konsola pluje błąd że nie można bo właśnie brak tego mpd.conf
<Dreadlish> jezou
<Dreadlish> sudo touch /etc/mpd.conf
<Dreadlish> i po sprawie
<amsh> Dreadlish, nie pomogło, mpd nadal siedzi w systemie a ja nie mogę nic zrobić
<Dreadlish> ja pier dzie le
<Dreadlish> killall mpd
<Dreadlish> to 1
<Dreadlish> dwa - wywal paczkę
<Dreadlish> wszystkimi możliwymi metodami
<Dreadlish> nawet zezwalam na dpkg -r
<Dreadlish> i ręczne wywalanie plików z paczki
<amsh> przez synaptica i konsolę próbuję i to samo
<amsh> jak wywalić ręcznie?
<kklimonda> dpkg -r mpd
<kklimonda> ale jeżeli nie możesz apt-get odinstalować, to dpkg też nie odinstaluje - skasuj /var/lib/dpkg/info/mpd.{pre,post}rm i zobacz czy pomoże
<m477> mam skreta ;/
 * qermit wita wszystkie misie
<amsh> Dreadlish,  ręczne usunięcie też nie daje rady
<amsh> f***
<amsh> co robić?
<m477> format c
<Dreadlish> idk
<amsh> idk?
<EsmD> yo
<guest-nj1wEe> siemanko, mam problem
<guest-nj1wEe> mam 3 konto na łubuntu, 2 działają - siostry i takie dla gości, i mam problem ... kiedy wchodze na swoje konto widze czarny obraz i mnie wylogowywuje
<guest-nj1wEe> tak 2-3 sec czarny obraz i autologout
<guest-nj1wEe> nikt nie wie?
<panx> Cześć
<panx> Jak pisałem mam problem, z tym logowaniem , nie mogę się zalogować na moje konto. Coś tam się pokazuje ale za szybko leci
<panx> http://wklej.to/uI5Ay << błedy
<panx> wywiało wszystkich?
<bastetmilo> nie
<bastetmilo> ale ja nie wiem jak Ci pomóc
<karoles_> tak
<panx> skasowanie katalogów .Xauthority i Xdefault i nvidia defauls pomogło by?
<karoles_> nie wiem, nie kasowałem
<panx> pokasuje troche i po sprawdzam
<panx> żałuję że aktualizowałem do 12.04 :F
<panx> problemy z Xami są , sterami i przełączaniem usera ( xscreensaver)
<panx> no to log put... zobaczymy czy zadzialalo
<panx> szlag!
<panx> nic to nie dało
<panx> ciągle nie mogę się zalogować na moje konto
<dweller> xorg jest uwalony imo
<panx> na jednym koncie?
<panx> a jak go od uwalić?
<panx> dweller, coś czuję że wiesz
<dweller> to jest ubuntu, to nic nie jest wiadome
<dweller> panx: rzuć jeszcze /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dweller> chyba że xorg się uruchamia
<dweller> tzn ekran logowania i w ogóle
<panx> dweller, uruchamia się, mogę się zalogować na każde konto tylko nie na swoje
<dweller> a
<dweller> no to wyjeb configi i powinno być git
<panx> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg < pomogło by?
<panx> ew. skasowanie wszystkich sterów nvidii
<panx> i rec.
<panx> i reboot
<kklimonda> panx: skoro dzieje się to tylko na jednym koncie to nic nie da rekonfigurowanie Xów
<panx> kklimonda, jak bym wiedział jakie pliki/katalogi  z kropkami  pokasować było by fajnie
<kklimonda> z loga, który wkleiłeś, to nie wynika
<panx> aktualnie siedzę na koncie siostry :F
<dweller> panx: .config/xfce4/
<dweller> o ile tam jeszcze trzymają, ale chyba tak
<panx> dweller, kurde dzięki :D sprawdzę
<panx> a wyrżnąc tylko katalog  .config/xfce4/, czy mogę cały .config
<dweller> jak chcesz sobie roboty narobić to możesz cały
<dweller> chociaż nie
<dweller> bo tam chyba pliki chromium są
<dweller> albo były kiedyś
<panx> chromium to szpieg :D
<panx> wole Firefoksa ;)
<panx> dodatki wymiatają
<panx> moje ulubione to AdBlock NoScript TrackMeNot
<panx> i oczywiśćie Greasmonkey ;]
<dweller> https-everywhere sobie wrzuć
<dweller> i bettercache
<panx> ok
<panx> nie pamiętam jaka była aplikacja na robienie screenów całej strony
<panx> znaczy dodatek
<panx> uh.... szybki dziś net mam 69% [56 gnome-panel 66 kB/485 kB 55%]   i stoi.... głupia Netia
<karoles_> :D
<panx> nie będzie dalej Netii ,wezme sobię nie wiem.... UPC???
<panx> netia tak gra w h... ;]
<panx> ze masakra
 * karoles_ radiówka
<karoles_> ssijcie z tymi swoimi problemami przy mojej radiowce ; D
<panx> karoles_, ile bulisz? :D za radiówe??? przy jakiej szybkości
<karoles_> 512/50PLN
<panx> aj!
<karoles_> Nie, nie moge nic innego
<panx> drogo!
<karoles_> oh, rly?
<panx> kompletnie nic ??? :D
<karoles_> Nic
<panx> ani Neo ani Netii ani kablówy?
<karoles_> Cyfrowy polsat
<karoles_> mobline internety ; D?
<karoles_> kablowka niet
<karoles_> Neo niet
<panx> nie.. mobilne ssą
<karoles_> Netia niet
<karoles_> Wiec wybralem radiowkenajlepsze co moge tu miec
<dweller> satelite weź
<dweller> 100zł z 1mbit symetryk
<karoles_> 50zł > 100zł
<karoles_> tfu
<karoles_> <8
<karoles_> <*
<karoles_> : D
<dweller> 1mbit > 512kbit
<karoles_> daj mi 50zł
<karoles_> raz w miesiacu
<karoles_> na papierosy nie mam.
<dweller> pal cudzesy
<dweller> taniej
<karoles_> :/
<panx> kurna
<panx> skasowałem ten config.xfce
<panx> i nic ... dalej to samo
<panx> szlag!
<panx> wie ktoś jakie jest domyślne dm w ubuntu 12.04
<panx> ??
<panx> bo napewno nie lightdm bo niema w repo
<dweller> panx: lightdm
<dweller> :>
<panx> aaj źle wpisałem , to temu
<panx> hmmm jest zainstalowane... no kwas
<dweller> panx: z terminala odpal
<dweller> z palca
<dweller> tylko xinit musiałbyś doinstalować
<panx> czemu nie jest domyślnie??? dpkg-reconfigure lightdm nie reaguje
<dweller> who knows
<panx> xinit jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<panx> dweller, a co do mojego problemu to zrobienie nowe konto i przeniose odpowiednie pliki
<dweller> no to dajesz echo "exec startxfce" >> .xinitrc
<panx> zrobie nowe konto
<dweller> i startx i patrzysz co się dzieje
<panx> dweller, wale to zrobie nowe konto, a zamiast okna logowania xfce wole lightdm :P
<panx> czyli stare dobro :D
<dweller> whatever
<dweller> ja tam olewam te wszystkie dm'y
<panx> dweller, debianowiec?
<panx> btw. w gnome jest GDM, w KDE jest KDM.... to co jest w XFCE?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> startxfce4? :D
<panx> Dreadlish, ale to jest komenda.... xD
<panx> Dreadlish, mam XFCE4, i wybraź sobie że menager logowania chce zmienić na gdm lub lightdm , co powinienem zrobić?
<panx> wiedząc że po wpisaniu sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm nie daje nic.
<Dreadlish> może slim tam jest
<Dreadlish> (grzyb wi)
<panx> -,- dzięki...
<dweller> panx: nie
<dweller> apt ssie, co dzisiaj mi człowiek na archowym kanale udowodnił
<panx> Dreadlish, a może wiesz dlaczego mogę się zalogować do każdego konta w systemie, a do swojego nie mogę?? bo jak się loguję to na 3sec robi się czarny ekran i na 0,5 sec pokajawią się jakieś napisy i mnie wylogowywuje?.
<panx> dweller, pokaż (znaczy skopiuj rozmowe z nim)
<Dreadlish> yhm
<panx> yhym znaczy że wiesz?
<Dreadlish> yhym znaczy, że albo masz popieprzone w plikach konfiguracyjnych nie Xorgowych
<Dreadlish> albo masz zrąbany system plików
<kklimonda> dweller: jak ci to udowodnil?
<dweller> kklimonda: powiedz mi, czemu apt przy próbie usunięcia mpd z niepoprawnym configiem nie pozwala go usunąć
<kklimonda> dweller: skrypt prerm próbuje coś zrobić przed usunięciem pakietu, ale nie może bo wymaga do tego działającego mpd.conf?
<dweller> yep
<kklimonda> i apt dlatego ssie?
<dweller> czy tam dpkg
<dweller> używałem kiedyś debiana
<dweller> dobry rok by się uzbierał
<dweller> ale pacman jest imo lepszy
<dweller> prostrzy
<kklimonda> dpkg jest bardziej skomplikowany bo rozwiązuje więcej problemów
<panx> uuu wywaliło
<panx> kklimonda, aa , za chiny nie wiem jak zmienić te p... dm -.-
<dweller> kklimonda: np?
<kklimonda> dweller: za dużo tego by wymieniać - na przykład instalacja paczek dla różnych architektur w jednym systemie
<kklimonda> w przypadku mpd problemem jest błąd w skrypcie init, który trzeba zgłosić
<dweller> instalacja paczek dla różnych architektur to nie jest filozofia
<dweller> dwie różne bazy i trzymanie się ustalonych ścieżek
<kklimonda> dweller: nie
<kklimonda> dweller: na przykład paczki -dev powinny być takie same w 99% przypadków
<dweller> pacman sobie też z tym radzi poniekąd ;f
<kklimonda> ew. różne rzeczy w stylu grafiki, pliki dźwiękowe
<dweller> to nie są skomplikowane rzeczy
<dweller> tylko po rozbijane paczki
<kklimonda> dweller: ale pacman tego nie robi
<dweller> jak nie
<dweller> arch ma pseudoarchitekture any
<dweller> i tam lądują wszystkie niezalezne
<kklimonda> dweller: ale nie możesz zainstalować na przykład jednocześnie gtk dla i386 i x86_64
<dweller> tyle że nie ma -dev i jest mniejszy burdel
<Dreadlish> multilib?
<dweller> no tak, bo arch ma multiliba inaczej rozwiązanego
<kklimonda> multiarch
<dweller> czy tam multiarch
<kklimonda> dweller: ale jak?
<dweller> oddzielne repo z paczkami 32bitowymi dla 64bit
<dweller> żeby się nie robił właśnie taki burdel jak w debianie
<panx> 1211 kb/s woohoo :]
<kklimonda> dweller: ale właśnie to jest burde
<dweller> imo nie jest
<dweller> i zdecydowanie nie jest debian-way
<panx> szybciej niż na umowie
<kklimonda> dweller: sorry, ale używałeś debiana rok i mówisz o debian way? ;)
<dweller> nie mogę używac mądrych zwrotów? :<
<dweller> gdyby nie apt, to bym uzywał debiana
<dweller> ale debian to głównie apt, poza filozofią :>
<kklimonda> ale nie umiesz za bardzo napisać co ci w apt przeszkadza ;)
<dweller> jest powolny, skomplikowany, budowa paczek jest udręką, budowa czegokolwiek ze źródeł jest udręką przez rozbicie na biblioteki i pliki nagłówkowe
<panx> oo rozwiązałem problem " XFCE4 doesn't have a graphical login. You need to use GDM or KDM for that. "  :)
<qermit> dweller: gadasz gupoty
<qermit>  /mode +q dweller
<dweller> oh
<dweller> ah
<Dreadlish> oh
<dweller> ale sie boje
<Dreadlish> za wyrażanie własnych myśli dostać +q
<Dreadlish> like totalitaryzm
<kklimonda> dweller: jest powolny bo stara się być bezpieczny, budowa paczek jest skomplikowana dlatego, że paczki debianowe zawierają znacznie więcej rzeczy niż paczki z archa
<qermit> znajdź mi menadżer pakietów który działa szybciej niż apt
<dweller> pacman
<dweller> ;f
<qermit> a budową pakietów zajmuje się dpkg raczej
<Dreadlish> qermit: wyjrzyj poza dystrybucje debianowe
<kklimonda> dweller: kiedy sam budujesz paczkę nie musisz nic rozbijać
<qermit> Dreadlish: pacman to pseudomenadżer
<Dreadlish> pacman, yum, nawet sam emerge szybciej działa
<Dreadlish> qermit: "pseudo"
<qermit> nie ma nawet 1/4 opcji apta
<kklimonda> yum?
<kklimonda> yum jest strasznie wolny
<kklimonda> nawet pomijając to, że co chwila aktualizuje bazę
<dweller> qermit: opcji l
<dweller> aj
<Dreadlish> czego nie masz w pacmanie
<Dreadlish> pacman nie ma być emacsem
<qermit> emerge jest fajne bo buduje wszystko ze źródeł. tylko co z tego
<Dreadlish> pacman ma działać
<BlessJah> qermit: oczywiście sprawdziłeś obydwa menegery i sumiennie przeanalizowałeś to jak funkcjonują i jakie mają możliwości, a nie pieprzysz trzy po trzy
<BlessJah> :]
<qermit> po co to wszystko
<Frst21> w archu pacmanem też nie budujesz paczek
<Dreadlish> no
<qermit> BlessJah: nie, kurde gadam to co mi ślina na język przyniesie
<qermit> BlessJah: pewnie dlatego bo mam opa
<Dreadlish> ciągniesz, rozpakowujesz, kopiujesz pliki, ew. jakiś skrypt
<Dreadlish> done
<Dreadlish> a nie kurde menadżer pakietów z mocami super krowy :f
<BlessJah> oj źle działa na was władza panowie, źle działa
<kklimonda> debian ma bardziej skomplikowany format paczek bo rozwiązuje znacznie więcej problemów, i tyle
<Dreadlish> tak
<qermit> anyway, czy jakaś poważna dystrybucja używa pacmana?
<Dreadlish> problemy z zależnościami same się robią
<Dreadlish> co?
<qermit> (poważna = mająca wsparcie biznesowe)
<Dreadlish> i teraz zaczyna się pieprzenie trzy po trzy
<dweller> nie bo mają apta, który jest superduper :>
<qermit> a ja myślałem że mają rpm'a
<Frst21> a co innego robi apt poza zarządzaniem pakietami?
<BlessJah> qermit: czy ktokolwiek poza archem używa pacmana?
<kklimonda> dwellerowi chodzi raczej o wszystko - apta, dpkg, format paczek source i binary w debianie
<kklimonda> ot taki ogólny rant bez sensownych argumentów ;)
<qermit> podejrzewam że poz parchem nikt nie używa acmana
<qermit> poza*
<BlessJah> i masz rację
<BlessJah> czy to cokolwiek zmienia?
<dweller> frugalware uzywa!
<dweller> forka
<BlessJah> frugal sam forkiem aby nie jest?
<dweller> nie
<dweller> frugal to slack z pacmanem
<dweller> nie wiem na ile to zmienia cokolwiek
<theq_> Siema, wie ktos jak rozwiazac problem z brakiem mozliwosci polaczenia sie z lokalnymi uslugami po upgrade do ubuntu 11.10, podczas gdy te uslugi sa dostepne z zewnatrz?
<Voldenet> że... jak
<Voldenet> jak to, możesz dostać się do http z sieci, a nie możesz po localhoście?
<theq_> do http moge normalnie
<theq_> do mysql juz tez
<theq_> jak zmienilem adres w configu
<theq_> ale np. do couriera nie moge
<theq_> czy do postfixa
<theq_> czy do binda :|
<Voldenet> zapomniałem, że pytał ktoś o coś ;D
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-27
<Thorbjorn> popsułem widnwosa ;p
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<shpaq> mornin'
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/zrzutekranu170.jpg/
<foreste> przegladarki na moim forum
<karoles> hmmm i?
<panx> cześć :D
<karoles> czesc
<panx> konto samo mi się naprwiło ... hurra! :D
<panx> adduser: Ostrzeżenie: katalog domowy "/var/lib/gdm" nie należy do właśnie tworzonego użytkownika < to źle ??
<panx> http://wklej.to/juoPE < zwykły chown pomoże?
<panx> chown gdm:gdm /var/lib/gdm
<panx> ?
<bastetmilo> Grzebał ktoś w Prestashop kiedyś?
<m477> ;/
<cojack> oO /var/lib/gdm masz ustawiony jako katalog domowy panx ? :F (kozak)
<cojack> kto wie jak sie dobrac do sciezki relatywnej w bashu w przypadku gdy robie source some_bash_script.sh i w tym pliku chce pobrac sciezke relatywna w ktorym on sie znajduje
<cojack> dirname $0 zwraca mi sciezke pliku glownego
<cojack> $(pwd) zwraca sciezke absolutna pliku glownego
<cojack> jakis inny pomysl?
<dweller> getcwd?
<cojack> nie ma takiego polecenia
<panx> cojack, http://wklej.to/juoPE <<<
<panx> nie nie mam moje to home/panx/
<panx> dziewne wpisałem dpkg-reconfigure gdm i ustawiłem lightpd ,po resttarcie nadal mam coś innego xD
<Voldenet> cojack: realpath
<Voldenet> a jak chcesz rel. do pliku to możesz np. realpath plik|sed s,^$ścieżka,,
<Voldenet> use Cwd qw/abs_path/;print $1 if abs_path(plik)=~m,(?<=^$ENV{PWD})(.*?)$,
<Voldenet> :D
<cojack> Voldenet: bez kitu, to juz wole absoluta parenta -_-
<Ozil1> bastetmilo: ping
<panx> The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files < -wtf?
<cojack> Wizard: ;>
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> cojack, urlopuję
<Wizard> będę w przyszłym tygodniu
<Wizard> :]
<BlessJah> Quintasan: j
<Wizard> cześć BlessJah
<BlessJah> hej Wizard
<BlessJah> jak leci?
<gjm> bry
<Blondyn> wit
<tajwanuser> cze
<panx> Cześć
<Ozil1> elo panowie bo mam problem jak dojechać do ulicy warszawa ul. kowalczyka
<karoles> samochodem
<Ozil1> na jakiej stacji wysiąść w warszawie pkp
<karoles> sprzeglo, bieg, gaz
<karoles> a, w taim razie autobusem
<Ozil1> aby było tam jak najbliżej
<Ozil1> patrze na jak dojade ale nie umiem się tu ogarnąć
<karoles> ej, ale maps google dziala
<panx> Ludki, wie ktoś jak wywalić ekran logowania z Xubuntu, a wgrać lightdm?
<Ozil1> remove xdm
<panx> Pakiet xdm nie jest zainstalowany, więc nie zostanie usunięty.
<panx> :(, a liczyłem na cud
<panx> Cosik czuję że sciągne  sobi Ubuntu 12.04
<gjm> wszyscy tutaj tak kończą :>
<panx> bo wiem jedno z Ubu.Kubu da się przejść na jedno i drugie.... ale Xubu już nie
<panx> gjm wbrew pozorną ubuntu jest ok , ale niemogę pozbyć się ekrana logowania jaki został użyty w Xubuntu (XFCE)
<panx> ani gdm nie mogę ustawić, ani lighdm... masakra..
<panx> zastanawiam się czy xów nie wywalić i zainstalować na nowo xd
<gjm> lol
<TheNumb> panx: misiu, zobacz co masz w runlevelach może, co?
<gjm> po co instalować taką kobyłę skoro się chce wszystko zmieniać
<panx> TheNumb, jak sprawdzić te "run levele"
<TheNumb> panx: Twoje ubuntu. Sprawdzaj <:
<gjm> a jak uruchomić google?
<TheNumb> `g ubuntu runlevel
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Debian and Ubuntu Linux Run Levels: <http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html>
<TheNumb> `g ubuntu list boot services
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: UbuntuBootupHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto>
<gjm> Let Me Google Than You
<panx> http://wklej.to/wh2i5 < wszystkie run levele mam xD,
<gjm> mamo, nie
<panx> http://wklej.to/KQAka < zawartośc tych run leveli
<TheNumb> panx: drugi link od Przekliniaka.
<panx> TheNumb, orzeczytałem i dalej nie czaje
<TheNumb> panx: przeczytaj jeszcze raz.
<panx> a jak on się ma xfce?
<panx> ew. do panelu logowania xfce ew. 4 lub 3 itery czego używa?
<gjm> a po polsku?
<TheNumb> panx: xfce chyba nie ma menedżera logowania.
<panx> TheNumb, to czego on używa?!
<panx> znaczy Xubuntu
<panx> .... nie wiem jak to wyp... wywalić
<panx> na gnome - nie działą (gdm) LightDM - nie działa... ( dpkg-reconfigure gdm)
<TheNumb> panx: nie wiem.
<panx> znaczy nie ładuje się
<gjm> boże, postaw se debiana, do tego slim + openbox, fluxbox, xfvm, whatever i masz spokój
<TheNumb> panx: na ślepo nie znajdziesz.
<panx> debiana..... hmmmm jakiego?
<gjm> testing
<panx> SIda?
<TheNumb> panx: zaraz ściągnę xubuntu i sprawdzę.
<gjm> TheNumb: lol, nie możecie w google sprawdzić?
<TheNumb> gjm: przejrzałem pierwszy wynik i nie był trafiony.
<panx> TheNumb, oo  dziękuję że w ogóle fatygujesz, ja sam nie wiem , wiem że Ubuntu ma Lightdm / gdm, Kubuntu kdm, LXDE ldm...
<TheNumb> Dalej nie chce mi się sprawdzać :D
<gjm> panx: http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2011/10/13/ubuntu-11-10-%E2%80%9Eoneric-ocelot%E2%80%9D-wydane/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d3cmn5s> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<gjm> umrzyjcie
<panx> LightDM zastąpił GDM jako domyślny menedżer logowania, fake, lightdm musiałem doinstalować
<gjm> to ja nie wiem
<gjm> ;f
<panx> no nic, pokombinuje jeszcz bardziej ...a debiana testing i tak postestuje :P
<panx> obok
<panx> Pastebinit domyslnie umieszczony w systemie, umożliwia bezpośrednie kopiowanie z konsoli na serwis http://paste.ubuntu.com/ << lol największa ściema
<panx> Mousepad zastał zastąpiony przez Leafpad w roli domyślnego edytora tekstu << fake leafpad dalej jest ;]
<panx> dobra.. robię reboota
<panx> btw. w Debian Testing jest gnome2?
<bastetmilo> O. Wizard
<gjm> cześć bastetmilo
<panx> OMG!!! ILE DEBIAN MA PŁYT......... 17!
<panx> TFU! 52!
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> panx: nie zesraj się
<gjm> gdzie ja żyję
<conseil1> 6 płyt DVD bodajże
<panx> 8 DVD...
<panx> muszę wszystkie ściągać?
<gjm> tylko że wystarczy pierwsza cd, poza tym od czego jest netinstall
<panx> co na nich jest?
<gjm> panx: naucz się sam szukać informacji
<conseil1> wystarczy pierwsza do instalacji
<TheNumb> panx: na wszystkich płytach jest całe repozytorium.
<panx> TheNumb, serio?! :D
<panx> spróbuje net install użyć
<panx> z pendrive o ile odpali z pendrive
<gjm> panx: wiesz że używając google, nie dość że oszczędziłbyś kupę czasu to i przy okazji kupę naszych nerwów?
<gjm> moich przynajmniej
<panx> gjm, oj wybacz <pociesza>
<LeonZ> Witam wszystkich.
<LeonZ> Czy ktoś wie jak przełączać układy klawiatur w Ubuntu 11.04?
<LeonZ> ... np. z polskiego na niemiecki, rosyjski, czeski itp.
<TheNumb> LeonZ: podejrzewam, że gdzieś w ustawieniach klawiatury.
<foreste> czesc
<Blondyn> hey
<sarbies> hej ktos moze pomoc mi z wi fi
<sarbies> rozlacza sie non stop
<sarbies> mozna ustawic czas odswiezania new access point czy jest to wartość wychodząca od serwera ?
<sarbies> zyje ten czat ?
<Blondyn> może to wiatr?
<Blondyn> xD
<BlessJah> to nie czat, jeśli możma się czepiać
<sarbies> ok
<BlessJah> sarbies: jaka jest siła sygnału?
<sarbies> 61
<BlessJah> na?
<BlessJah> Blondyn: mówisz o tym, co ci szumi między uszami?
<sarbies> signal-77dbm
<sarbies> link quslity 30/70
<BlessJah> nie wiem co to wartosc odswiezania new acess point, ale przypuszczam, ze rozlaczanie powoduja zaklocenia
<sarbies> a steroe niki m am b43
<BlessJah> zeby sie polaczyc na nowo, najpierw musisz sie rozlaczyc, wiec szukanie nowych AP i laczenie na nic sie nie zda
<sarbies> blesjah>> łączysz sie po wifi ?
<BlessJah> co to ma do rzeczy?
<BlessJah> lacze po wifi
<sarbies> mnie pomaga modprobe -r bm43
<sarbies> mnie pomaga modprobe bm43 i w ciagu 2 sec jestem znowu polaczony
<sarbies> d
<sarbies> jak przegladam iwevent
<BlessJah> nie mam problemów z wifi
<sarbies> to nie moze dostac nowego acces pointa dlatego spyta
<sarbies> ken
<sarbies> czy mozna wydluzycz czas zapytania ?
<BlessJah> niestety nie mam pojecia
<sarbies> thx
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to wybierasz się z Quintasanem na wykład Bjarne?
 * BlessJah ratował dziś świat (znowu)
<Szatan> tia
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<m477> ryj
<Ozil1> no masz ryj
<m477> morda smieciu
<Szatan> </kulturalna rozmowa ircowa>
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-28
<m477> moj synek nie zyje :(
<Ozil1> sam jesteś śmieciem
<Ozil1> nie pozwalaj sobie
<Ozil1> kurwa
<m477> morda plebie
<m477> bezczelne scierwo
<Ozil1> smutki  wypisuj gdzie indziej
<m477> nie masz kurwo nic mięsni ani masy kurwa jak pierdolne w ten głupi nobksi pysk to w sciane sie chuhro jebane wbijesz
<shpaq> mornin'
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ping
<bastetmilo> hello
<panx> cześć
<panx> nie wiecie może jaki system plików / katag jest potrzbny do wyszukiwarki obrazów ( instalacja z HD), bo mam taki obraz że przeszukuje obraz płyty z dysku i go tj. odpala :P. , ale nie znajduje mi ich ;'/
<Ashiren> huh
<m477> \o]
<bastetmilo> m477: o/
<termi>  architektury mikroprocesorów CMP/SMT mowi komus to cos?
<termi> :_)
<termi> dzem dobry tak w ogole
<termi> :P
<buharin> kurde doradzcie mi cos
<buharin> mam projekt z gosciami ktorzy i mowia ze all okej
<buharin> itp
<buharin> przychodzi co do czego
<buharin> to nic nie ma
<buharin> czas idzie
<buharin> a ja PHP nie znam
<buharin> wziasc sie samemu za to czy co?
<bastetmilo> buharin: a chcesz zaliczyc project?
<buharin> no chcialbym :d
<bastetmilo> to rób
<buharin> heh
<bastetmilo> php nie jest takie trudne
<buharin> a przyda mi sie?
<bastetmilo> to zalezy
<bastetmilo> mnie sie przydaje
<bastetmilo> :)
<buharin> kurde moglem powiedziec by robic cos w Javie
<buharin> znalazlem taki kurs po ang.
<buharin> CakePHP
<bastetmilo> cakePHP to framework
<buharin> bo myslale ze z frameworkiem szybciej pojdzie
<bastetmilo> nie :)
<buharin> bo i tak nie znam PHP:D
<bastetmilo> hehehe
<bastetmilo> co to za projekt?
<bastetmilo> co masz napisać?
<buharin> bastetmilo, trzeba zrobic sklep internetowy
<bastetmilo> uuuu
<bastetmilo> ile masz czasu?
<buharin> jeszcze ze 2 miesiace
<bastetmilo> a. To zdarzysz jak zczniesz teraz
<buharin> ale robimy we 3 nie
<buharin> tylko ze jeden typ widmo jest podobno pracuje i gdzies jezdzi
<buharin> a jego kolega mowi mi ze fajnie fajnie
<buharin> :D
<buharin> mozesz cos zrobic
<bastetmilo> We trzech: jeden odpowiada za baze, jeden za backend, ostatni za frontend
<buharin> bastetmilo, no to mam pytanie od czego zaczac?
<buharin> http://book.cakephp.org/1.3/pl/view/876/Podr%C4%99cznik
<bastetmilo> a upierasz sie na cakePHP robic?
 * buharin  z którym pisanie kodu jest łatwe jak bułka z masłem!
<buharin> :D
<bastetmilo> to zacznij od przerobienia kursu
<buharin> bastetmilo, nie no nie wiem
<m477> @_@
<buharin> bastetmilo, doradź coś :P
<bastetmilo> wiesz. A musisz ten sklep pisac od podstaw?
<buharin> niby tak
<bastetmilo> OK. Czy on musi miec duzo produktów?
<buharin> no kategorie produkty
<bastetmilo> OH.
<buharin> + magazyn
<bastetmilo> Tp bez bazy sie nie obejdzie
<buharin> hehehe
<buharin> to wiem
<buharin> + logowanie sie
<buharin> ;P
<bastetmilo> W sumie zaczelabym od napisania bazy
<bastetmilo> porzadnie
<m477> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/marilize-legajuana.jpg
<buharin> projekt bazy danych w mysql?
<bastetmilo> tak
<buharin> kurde nigdy tego nie robilem
<bastetmilo> nigdy tez nie pisałes sklepu w php
<bastetmilo> :)
<buharin> ale mysql laczylem z java :P
<buharin> djbc :P
<bastetmilo> OK :) czyli cos wiesz :)
<bastetmilo> Baza -> Backend -> Frontend
<buharin> bastetmilo, jest jakas literatura?
<bastetmilo> buharin: ja mam ksiazke :)
<buharin> bastetmilo, to zapodaj :D
<buharin> zaczne dzis edukowac sie :P
<bastetmilo> buharin: ja mam tą http://helion.pl/ksiazki/php-i-mysql-tworzenie-stron-www-vademecum-profesjonalisty-wydanie-czwarte-luke-welling-laura-thomson,phms4v.htm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cov2snz> (at helion.pl)
<buharin> bastetmilo, nie lubie AJAX'a
<buharin> to jest gowno z Micro$oftu
<bastetmilo> buharin: a kto mój o ajaxie?
<buharin> w tej ksiazce jest
<bastetmilo> na samym koncu...
<bastetmilo> i jako dodatek
<buharin> bastetmilo, ok :D
<bastetmilo> dobra, idę do dentysty :(
<m477> :-)
<Ozil1> m477:  za durzo ćpasz
<m477> durzo?
<Ozil1> dużo ^
<m477> kurator jest innego zdania
<Ozil1> co żałoby już nie masz dziś i smutki ci odeszły ?
<m477> :-)
<Ozil1> jestem pełen podziwu że można mieć tak styrany łeb
<Ozil1> bo do wczoraj myślałem że po trawce to też mam styrany ale ty mnie uświadomiłeś że mam normalny
<m477> wkrecaj sobie dalej
<panx> zainstaliwałem sobie KDE4 :D super jest, wygoąda jak MS 7 ;]
<panx> ino jest bardzije kongurowalny ;]
<dweller> to żeś porównanie dał
<panx> dweller, wiem... głupie :p
<panx> ino nie wiem jak KDE Accesible wyłączyć , no samo się włącza po wyłaczeniu xD
<panx> ale nie przeszkadza mi to ;d
<panx> zastanawia mnie dlaczego KDE4 nie chce minimalizować mi okien klikając na pasku zadań na aktywne okna, tylko muszę klikać _ w oknie
<TheNumb> panx: a szukałeś w internecie jak włączyć to minimalizowanie paskiem tytułowym? ;]
<panx> ino gnome znalazłem że się tego pozbywa.... :P ale ciągle szukam
<bastetmilo> re
<foreste> czesc
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ping
<jarekpp107> witam
<jarekpp107> bawił się ktoś może kiedyś IPcop
<jarekpp107> bo mam problemik z ustawieniem domeny hosta
<jarekpp107> witam mam pytanie jak zrobić by w sieci lokalnej zamiast ip wpisywać domeny komputerów ,  trzeba jakiś serwer dns  wewnątrz sieci postawić ?
<kklimonda> jarekpp107: możesz użyć dnsmasq jako serwera dhcp i dns i rozwiąże sprawę
<kklimonda> jarekpp107: ew. jeżeli potrzebujesz większej kontroli to normalny serwer dhcp, bind i trochę konfiguracji
<jarekpp107> kklimonda,  no dobra a co  domenami zewnętrznymi będą działać czy muszę jakoś dnsmasq skonfigurować
<jarekpp107> chyba że dnsmasq  zapiszę jako 1 dns  a  mój właściwy jako alternatywę
<kklimonda> nie, dnsmasq robi za dns forwarder
<kklimonda> i nie możesz swojego jako alternatywy, musi być na pierwszym miejscu ;)
<kklimonda> nie wiem ile konfiguracji dnsmasq wymaga
<kklimonda> sam stawiam raczej dhcp i binda
<ntat> Witam
<kklimonda> (podejrzewam, że niewiele bo to prosty demon)
<ntat> O! Fajny tablecik będzie w Biedronce - Goclever a73
<ntat> za 367 PLN
<kklimonda> ntat: musi być świetny za tę cenę ;)
<kklimonda> jakie parametry?
<ntat> kklimonda, akurat relacja cena/jakość wypada całkiem dobrze
<ntat> poczytaj
<ntat> Oczywiście zależy, na czym komu zależy:]
<kklimonda> linka jakiegoś sensownego daj ;)
<kklimonda> chociaż z tego co widzę to na androidzie siedzi - bleh
<kklimonda> wolałbym tego nowego tableta z KDE
<ntat> http://tablet-online.pl/2012/01/06/android/goclever-tab-a73-test-urzadzenia/
<ntat> pierwsze z brzegu. Na YT znajdziesz filmy;)
<kklimonda> wywaliłbym KDE, wrzucił Unity, i mógłbym potestować jak się sprawuje ;)
<kklimonda> siedzę teraz na netbooku, nie chcę go obciążać bardziej niż muszę ;)
<kklimonda> fakt, nawet niezłe parametry
<kklimonda> tzn. spodziewałem się gorszych
<foreste> kklimonda:  kde zostaw
<kklimonda> foreste: żartujesz? ;)
<kklimonda> nie cierpię kde
<foreste> nie baw sie w unity ;p
<kklimonda> foreste: używam na netbooku, na desktopie, chętnie zobaczę jak się na tablecie sprawuje ;)
<ntat> ponoć nawet full hd odtwarza :|
<kklimonda> to żaden wyczyn tak naprawdę
<foreste> unity = metro ;p
<gjm> bry
<foreste> nie uzyteczne ;p
<kklimonda> foreste: widać, że nie używałeś dłużej niż parę godzin ;)
<foreste> nie cierpie ;p
<ntat> kklimonda, może i nie ale ja mam 3 kompy i żąden full hd nie rusza
<ntat> *żaden
<kklimonda> ntat: to raczej świadczy o twoich kompach, niż o tablecie ;)
<ntat> kklimonda, tak, są dosyć leciwe
<ntat> Ale wszystkie parametrami są lepsze od tego tabletu
<kklimonda> foreste: no to się nie wypowiadaj jak nie wiesz o czym ;)
<foreste> jak gnome to tylko klasyk
<foreste> to samo z kde
<ntat> foreste, jak gnome to tylko xfce:P
<foreste> nalapku mam gnome
<foreste> ubuntu 10.10
<kklimonda> jeszcze antyków używasz ;)
<foreste> przynajmniej wiem jak odchudzic go bo trick odkrylem na archu ;p
<kklimonda> foreste: masz drobne, kup sobie lepszy komputer ;)
<kklimonda> kurde, unity chodzi dobrze nawet na tym netbooku
<foreste> niemam
<foreste> za rok bede mial pc
<kklimonda> jaki ty masz sprzęt, że musisz odchudzać starego gnome?
<kklimonda> ja dopiero na antycznym laptopie z P3 1Ghz, 512 ramu i padniętym dyskiem skapitulowałem
<kklimonda> tam wrzuciłem po prostu lxde
<foreste> 4x 2,5 ghz bede miec
<foreste> w lapku mam intel core 2x1,7 ghz
<kklimonda> bez przesady, na netbooku z atomem 1.6, 2GB ramu i strasznie słabą kartą graficzną unity śmiga ;)
<kklimonda> no, Firefox nie śmiga ale to już raczej wina kobyły
<foreste>  etc/xdg/autostart/ tutaj ubuntu trzyma smieci
<kklimonda> no trzyma, ale ja z nich korzystam więc trudno mi je wyłączyć ;)
<foreste> to ustawiasz w rcconf
<kklimonda> ale to nic nie zmieni - mam wolny dysk, szyfrowanie $HOME, więc Fx będzie działał jak działa
<kklimonda> poza tym wszystko działa bardzo sprawnie
<foreste> i zera nie potrzebnie zasoby ;p
<kklimonda> zasoby są po to by były wykorzystywane ;)
<kklimonda> skoro i tak tego używam, to czemu wyłączać
<foreste> ale nie w pracu w idle
<kklimonda> tzn.?
<foreste> tylko jak dostane pc nowy to bedzie jazda
<foreste> mowie ze system uzywa zasobow wczasdie idle
<kklimonda> nie do końca, jak demon nic nie robi to śpi
<kklimonda> zużywa trochę pamięci, ale to można spokojnie przerzucić do swapa w razie problemów
<foreste> naprawilem wieczny problem dzialania softu gtk na kde
<foreste> brak dwu kliku myszy
<kklimonda> pewnie, można wszystko wyciąć
<kklimonda> ba, przerzucić się na awesome
<foreste> dodalem do gtkrc-kde
<kklimonda> i montować ręcznie dyski nawet
<foreste> gtk-theme-name="oxygen-gtk"
<foreste> gtk-font-name="Serif 10"
<foreste> gtk-double-click-time = 1000
<TheNumb> kklimonda: oj tam ręcznie :P
<TheNumb> kklimonda: regułka w udev styknie
<foreste> i pidgin wzyty do kde ;p
<foreste> kadu ble
<TheNumb> kadu fuj
<foreste> kopete okrojony brak tlenu
<kklimonda> TheNumb: pfft, udeva też trzeba wyrzucić ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: w sumie to masz rację
<TheNumb> :z
<kklimonda> bo to zbyt automatyczne i zużywa zasoby siedząc w tle
<foreste> psi tylko jabber
<TheNumb> kernel też przeba wyrzucić
<kklimonda> stary dobry, statyczny /dev to było to
<TheNumb> *trzeba
<foreste> TheNumb: ++
<TheNumb> Za dużo pamięci zabiera
<TheNumb> Dużo miejsca na dysku
<karoles> ,karma
<karoles> %karma
<TheNumb> `karma
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Highest karma: "qermit" (14), "cycki" (13), and "jacekowski" (10).  Lowest karma: "BlessJah" (-4), "avalan" (-3), and "lisu " (-2).  You (TheNumb) are ranked 151 out of 178.
<karoles> hmm
<karoles> o
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<foreste> tracerdrucer ;d
<foreste> jestem zadowolony z swego archlinuxa <3
<kklimonda> ja jestem zadowolony ze swojego ubuntu, w którym nie muszę grzebać na desktopie by ustawić podstawowe rzeczy, zwalniając czas na robienie ciekawszych rzeczy ;)
<foreste> ja tez ;p
<foreste> chodzi lepiej niz dziadek debian ;p
<kklimonda> foreste: to teraz archlinux staje się starosłowiańskim słowem na "nie umiem skonfigurować debiania"? ;)
<foreste> nie
<foreste> debian to sarocie
<foreste> starocie
<kklimonda> foreste: no to mówię, nie umiałeś skonfigurować i dorabiasz teorię ;)
<foreste> nie
<foreste> bo debian stoi w np kde
<foreste> rok czekac na 47 a juz 4,8 jest i ma sie niezle
<foreste> debian to distro in server
<foreste> nawet versji sid ;p
<foreste> jedyny plus to byl synaptic
<kklimonda> ach, bo ty KDE używasz - wtedy faktycznie lepsze Kubuntu
<foreste> bo tu mam  zwyklego appera kde ;p
<foreste> nakladke na pacmana
<foreste> a w konsoli yaort ;p
<foreste> z obluga aur ;d
<bastetmilo> Ale miałam wczoraj ROTFLa w pracy. Mamy mieć reorganizacje stanowisk. Nie mogę się przestać śmiać, bo mam "awansować" na programistkę.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: a kim teraz jesteś?
<foreste> umiesz c++ ?
<kklimonda> foreste: nikt nie umie c++ ;)
<kklimonda> każdy umie jakieś jego części, ale ten język zaskakuje podobno nawet wprawionych ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: jestem teraz front end web developerem. I na to stanowisko składałam CV, bo programistka ze mnie żadna :)
<foreste> ja tego cholerstwa nie rozumie
<foreste> istny balagan w c++
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: wiesz, może to po prostu fikuśna nazwa na kogoś kto pisze w JS? ;)
<kklimonda> foreste: bo to zły język jest
<foreste> php juz rozumem bardzie uporzadkowany
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: nope. Z JS tez u mnie nie bardzo. Miało być wdrażanie stron głwonie na WOrdpressie. A oni mi, że będę siedzieć na backendzie.
<kklimonda> foreste: bez przesady ;)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: hyhy
<foreste> ja szybciej php nauczylem niz c++
<bastetmilo> uzasadnienie mojego cołorkera: bo wyglada na to że ty to lubisz, a pozatym jesteś w tym lepsza odemnie.
<kklimonda> foreste: to zrozumiałe, php to znacznie prostrzy język
<bastetmilo> foreste: nawet ja umiem troche php
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: powinnaś się cieszyć :)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: nie :) bo ja wole front-end
<foreste> ja po 1 dniu mialem cos prostego napisac
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: olaboga ;)
<bastetmilo> chciałam sie skupić na JS, a nie bawić się z php.
<kklimonda> foreste: łatwość php jest niestety pozorna
<foreste> jak  juz  c++ to qt
<kklimonda> bardzo łatwo zacząć, ale potem trudno oduczyć się złych nawyków - szczególnie jak nie masz doświadczenia z innymi językami
<foreste> prosty ;p
<foreste> uwielbiam go
<foreste> i co wazne do php nie potrzebu stosu softu do kompilacji
<foreste> potrzebuje*
<kklimonda> ech, bez sensu porównujesz
<bastetmilo> dokładnie
<bastetmilo> przezciez php ma zupelnie inne zastosowanie
<bastetmilo> niż c++
<ntat> Ja zauważyłem, że często w php, żeby coś osiągnąć, to trzeba stosować "tricki". W innych językach tego nie doświadczyłem
<foreste> i kod jest krotszy
<ntat> wolę pythona
<foreste> ide po wnerwia dev kadu ;d
<foreste> albo nauczyc sie c
<foreste> da potrzeb robotyki
<foreste> do
<julek> bastetmilo: o/
<julek> bastetmilo: nie bylo mnie ostatnio... rozgladalas sie za gramofonem?
<bastetmilo> julek: tak. Ale nic już nie mieli. Wybiore sie w sobote z samego rana, może coś będzie. Podejrzewam, że najlepszy towar mają raniutko :)
<julek> :)
<bastetmilo> ale za to dostałam zakaz chodzenia tam, bo kupiłam nowe miseczki, kubeczek i pucharki :)
<bastetmilo> wszystko z lat 80'
<julek> heh
<julek> ja u mnie w miescie ciagle latam po jakichs graciarniach:)
<bastetmilo> mam ogromną słabość do takie designu
<julek> ja mam slabosc do ladnych rzeczy;)
<bastetmilo> też lubie ładne rzeczy... tylko nie mam gdzie tego trzymać
<bastetmilo> :)
<julek> jak np. ostatnio znalazlem ladna, mosiezna lampe na biurko to juz wiedzialem, ze zmarnuje na nia pieniadze
<bastetmilo> Ooo.
<julek> i jak zwykle... pare dni lazilem "zastanawiajac sie" (w nadziei, ze ktos kupi i nie wydam)
<julek> ale wiedzialem, ze i tak wydam;)
<bastetmilo> ja bym chciała takie stare, drewniane radio.
<julek> ladna lampa, mosiadz+dębowe wstawki
<bastetmilo> poka fotke
<julek> ni mam aparatu:(
<bastetmilo> w ogóle?
<bastetmilo> nawet w telefonie?
<julek> w ogole
<bastetmilo> szkoda
<julek> no w telefonie jakis mam...
<karoles> julek: foto
<bastetmilo> no to rób :)
<karoles> z aukcji foto wystarczy :}
<julek> omg... uczepili sie:P
<bastetmilo> no pokaż :)
<julek> karoles: nie sluchasz, to nie z aukcji
<julek> bastetmilo: zrobie i pokaze, nie chce mi sie wstawac i lazic:P
<bastetmilo> julek: OK :)
<julek> bastetmilo: mam w domu sporo rzeczy kupionych za grosze:)
 * kklimonda jest szczęśliwym wyznawcą zasady "przedmioty to zło wcielone, nie kupować" ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: nie znasz się :)
<julek> moge wam powiedziec ciekawostke... mam biurko po zbrodniarzu wojennym;)
<kklimonda> dopiero jak się nie da inaczej to się łamię
<kklimonda> julek: mówisz? lepiej się na takim pisze ? ;)
<julek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odilo_Globocnik
<julek> dokladnie po tym panu
<julek> on tu mieszkal w czasie wojny, biurko to jedna z rzeczy, ktora po nim zostala
<bastetmilo> julek: to niezła pamiątka.
<julek> czy ja wiem...
<julek> ja bym to raczej nazwal ciekawostka;)
<bastetmilo> heh
<bastetmilo> a ładne chociaż?
<julek> zalezy co kto lubi...
<julek> duze i wygodne
<julek> ale to jest taki typowy okres miedzywojenny
<julek> wiec proste, bez zadnych bajerow
<julek> tego fote akurat mam na kompie:P
<bastetmilo> pokaż
<kklimonda> ech, ja chciałem sobie kupić fajne biurko z IKEA, ale przestali produkować ;/
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: DIY :>
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: taki mam zamiar, ale nie mam czasu się za to zabrać ;)
<kklimonda> już miałem nawet wymierzone wszystko
<bastetmilo> ja też potrzebuje jeszcze jednego biurka
<kklimonda> teraz zima się kończy, to może w końcu będę mógł się za to zabrać
<kklimonda> ale musiałbym jednocześnie przenieść modem między pokojami
<kklimonda> więc musiałbym zadzwonić do UPC i się umówić
<kklimonda> bleh
<bastetmilo> a czemu musisz dzwonic do UPC zeby przeniesc modem?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: bo muszą kable przenieść by ich nie ciągnąć po całym domu
<bastetmilo> czemu wogole musisz modem przenosic?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: bo tam gdzie teraz stoi nie ma sensu, szczególnie jak zabiorę stamtąd komputer
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: wifi?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: strata kasy i wydajności
<bastetmilo> ja mam modem z routerem w sypialni gdzie nie ma żadnego komputera
<kklimonda> musiałbym kupić APka który wspiera N
<kklimonda> do tego kartę wifi do komputera bo to desktop
<bastetmilo> cóż. Ale kable już możesz sam przenieść :)
<kklimonda> a i tak nie miałbym pewności, żeby mi przez te PRLowskie ściany dość sygnału przeszło by te 25Mbitów wykorzystać ;)
<julek> bastetmilo: http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/tmp/0619.jpg
<Szatan> a 2 sprawa to sterowniki dla pingwina w livecd ;p
<julek> lampa bedzie teraz inna
<bastetmilo> julek: ładne
<julek> jak kupie jakis klosz/abazur
<bastetmilo> zgrabne
<julek> nie mam pomyslu narazie
<julek> a fotel sam obijalem:)
<bastetmilo> i krzesełko stylowe
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/tmp/0808.jpg
<bastetmilo> Oh. Mój starszy się zajmuje meblami
<bastetmilo> i odnowił pare krzeseł ładnie
<julek> krzeselko stalo bez poduszki w piwnicy kilkadziesiat lat
<julek> no i bez oparcia
<kklimonda> o, na wsi matka ma podobne ;)
<kklimonda> julek: dobrze ci się w takim krześle pracuje przy komputerze?
<julek> tak
<bastetmilo> ja używałam dłuuugo zwykłego drewnianego krzesła
<julek> ja i tak zwykle rozwalam sie gdzies na kanapie:P
<bastetmilo> julek: ja nie mogę sie na kanapie z iMakiem rozwalić niestety :(
<kklimonda> hyhy
<bastetmilo> Mój szef powinien mi jakąś premie dać za pracę po godzinach.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: powinnaś mieć to zapisane w umowie ;/
<julek> bastetmilo: hehe
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: nie... nie mam. :/
<bastetmilo> ale dziś nie jechałam do pracy z powodu dentysty i obiecałam ze popracuje z domu.
<julek> a ja nie mam listew przy podlodze w dalszym ciagu...
<julek> zdjecie robione z rok temu
<julek> w ogole jakas dziwna perspektywa na tym zdjeciu...
<julek> zaburzona
<antek2k> ktoś z 12.04 ?
 * karoles z giżycka
<antek2k> UahAUaHaua
<julek> 2k?
<julek> urodziles sie w 2000?
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: hej
<gjm> 21:01 < antek2k> ktoś z 12.04 ?
<gjm> że co?
<gjm> ja z 24.01
<bastetmilo> no przeciez chodzi mu o najnowsze Ubu :)
<bastetmilo> a wy sie nabijacie
<bastetmilo> z biedaka
<gjm> hihi
<bastetmilo> co nie umie sfromułować normalnie pytania
<julek> heh... ja sie urodzilem 12 kwietnia
<bastetmilo> a ja mam ładną date urodzin :)
<julek> ?
<bastetmilo> dwie piąteczki :)
<julek> urodzilas sie w 1955?;)
<bastetmilo> hehe. Zgaduj dalej :)
<karoles> 31 sierpien :/
<ntat> heh, ktoś na DP umieścił zrzut ze zużycia pamięci prze GG
<ntat> http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/3766/beztytuuhza.png
<ntat> :|
<BlessJah> `seen Quintasan
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Quintasan was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 4 days, 21 hours, and 1 second ago: <Quintasan> Meh, dobra, ja lecę, tym razem na poważnie :P
<tajwanuser> cze
<antek2k> <bastetmilo> nie zrozumiałeś pytania ;-( ?
<bastetmilo> antek2k: serio?
<BlessJah> antek2k: nie zrozumiała
<BlessJah> i się nie dziwię
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: czemuż się nie dziwisz?
<tajwanuser> ;>
<Szatan> karmel ciaastkooo czeeekoooolaaaadddaaa :D
<BlessJah> nie ma to jak błyskotliwy żart sytuacyjny
<gjm> tak
<bastetmilo> zjadłabym czekolade.
 * gjm je frytki
<bastetmilo> znów frytki masz?
<bastetmilo> ja dostałam od tesciowej pierożków :)
<gjm> znów pierożki masz?
<gjm> hyhy
<Matan[M]> pewnie jedyne co potrafi sobie zrobić z jedzenia :D
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> zresztą, nieważne
<m477> hrhrh
<bastetmilo> gjm: no, dostałam. Ale tym razem z mięsem i kapustą. Całkiem dobre.
<bastetmilo> ogólnie robienie obiadu przez teściową jest bardzo fajne.
<bastetmilo> jak wracam po pracy to nie musze stać przy garach :)
<julek> bastetmilo: heh...
<julek> ja ostatnio jem jak swinia
<julek> byle co
<Matan[M]> julek: ja ostatnio jem świniaka :D
<julek> jakies parowki tanie, czy cos
<bastetmilo> julek: buee.
<Matan[M]> julek: widzę przygotowania do postu pełną parą
<julek> czasem sobie robie jakis konkretny obiad
<Matan[M]> zero mięska
<julek> ale jakos nie ma motywacji
<julek> Matan[M]: hehe
<m477> do czego? :D
<karmel> Szatan: :p
<bastetmilo> julek: konkretny może byc tez obiad jednogarnkowy :) nic trudnego i szybko sie robi
<julek> sieto jest wtedy kiedy nie ma co robic, post jest wtedy kiedy nie ma co jesc
<Matan[M]> m477: takie dziwne katolickie coś
<julek> bastetmilo: ja robie glownie takie jednogarnkowe
<julek> bastetmilo: ja teraz zyje sam, to mi sie troche nie chce...
<Matan[M]> każą ci paść z niedożywienia bo bóg tak chce
<julek> bozia
<BlessJah> julek: u, sam, co sie stalo?
<bastetmilo> julek: ja też :) ostatnio miałam curry z kurczakiem i mlekiem kokosowym :)
<m477> Matan[M]: obchodzisz post i nawet nie wiesz co to? smutne
<julek> BlessJah: heh...
<Matan[M]> m477: jestem niewierzącym praktykującym
<m477> ciekawe
<gjm> ...żydem
<julek> Matan[M]: jak wiekszosc w polsce
<Matan[M]> wiem, że to śmieszne ale cóż... katolickim rodzicom nie wytłumaczysz, że encyklopedia mówi więcej prawdy niż biblia
<m477> ateista ale jak mama kaze isc do kosciola to idziesz?
<bastetmilo> lol
<Matan[M]> m477: idę...
<karmel> m477++
<m477> bez komentarza
<Matan[M]> ale ze względu na to że potem do babci skikam
<Matan[M]> raz w tygodniu odwiedzić można
<karmel> co to ma do rzeczy?
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: a bacia kasiorką rzuca za chodzenie do koscioła?
<bastetmilo> dobre
<m477> a jak
<Matan[M]> a na takim zadupiu mieszkam to przy okazji po prostu jadę
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: zasadnosc twojego postepowania jest zasadniczo zwiazana z wiekiem
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: a cieżko odwiedzić babunie bez okazji?
<BlessJah> wczesne gimnazjum. pozne gimnazjum? szkola srednia?
<Matan[M]> babuszcze nie powiem, że wielbię wikipedię i chwalę teorię kwarków
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: babcia sypie kasą
<Matan[M]> na radyjko... ·_·
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: uuu
<bastetmilo> to lipa
<Matan[M]> miliony miliardów
<bastetmilo> a chociaż dobre pierogi robi? :)
<Matan[M]> tak
<Matan[M]> ale robię lepsze
<Matan[M]> przerobiłem jej przepis
<julek> Matan[M]: teorie kwarkow?
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: ja też dla siebie robię najlepsze pierogi. Ale nie lubie lepić.
<bastetmilo> wole zjeść troche gorzej, ale nie mieć bolącego kregosłupa
<julek> hwh
<julek> ja nie mam komu gotowac narazie
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: ze szpinakiem są dobre, z truskawkami, z jabłkami, jagodami, standard kapusta kiszona i grzyby
<bastetmilo> i dlatego babcie i teściowe się przydają.
<Matan[M]> julek: dziewczynę znajdź
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: nie, no co Ty :)
<julek> Matan[M]: ty znajdz
<Matan[M]> moja poleciała na to że umiem gotować i mam zawsze posprzątane :D
<bastetmilo> faktycznie... bardzo atrakcyjne umiejetnosci
<julek> ja tez umiem gotowac czasem
<julek> w gnoju nie zyje...
<Matan[M]> julek: tyle że ja w swojej się kochałem od podstawówki :P
<Matan[M]> tyle że jej tego nie mówiłem
<Matan[M]> cóż, warto było czekać te lata :D
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: to znaczy ile lat?
<Matan[M]> 13
<julek> Matan[M]: mieszkasz z nia?
<Matan[M]> julek: nie
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: a Ty nie jesteś w gimnazjum czy co?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: chciałbym :|
<bastetmilo> Liceum?
<julek> no wlasnie mi sie wydaje, ze jest mlodszy ode mnie
<bastetmilo> Technikum?
<karoles> Jestem bez szkoly; D
<Matan[M]> przynajmniej nie wyglądałbym teraz na 30 lat :|
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: tech ostatni rok
<julek> omg...
<Matan[M]> więc 20 jest
<Matan[M]> słabo
<Matan[M]> wiem
<bastetmilo> omg. Młodzież.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: ;]
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: ty się śmiejesz...
<karoles> : D
<Matan[M]> ale ja już siwieć zaczynam :|
<karoles> na jajkach tez?
<Matan[M]> ponoć to rodzinne u mnie
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: proszę Cię. Ja jak miał 19 lat miałam pierwsze siwe włosy.
<bastetmilo> żadne ajwaj
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: tyle że mi nie przystoi farbować :|
<bastetmilo> przejmujesz sie
<bastetmilo> ... ale mnie by się farbowanie przydało :/
<Matan[M]> jeszcze okularki założę i wyglądam jak ojciec mojej dziewczyny
<Matan[M]> tym bardziej, że ona filigranowa jest i wygląda jak jej 13 letnia siostra :|
<julek> pedofil
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: to śliczna z was para :)
<Matan[M]> julek: dokładnie tak to wygląda...
<Matan[M]> ale żeby nie było
<Matan[M]> 19 ma :P
 * BlessJah nie bedzie sie silil na komentarz
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no dawaj. Widzę że chcesz coś napisać, to nie krępuj się.
<BlessJah> julek: ty nie wyjasniles, jak to sie stalo ze mieszkasz sam, a nie mieszkales
<julek> kiedy gadalismy ostatnio?
<BlessJah> dawno
<BlessJah> koncowka 2011?
<julek> no dawno
<julek> wlasnie
<BlessJah> bardzo dawno :/
<bastetmilo> co trzeba zrobić, żeby dostać opa tutaj?
<karmel> bastetmilo: wiele :P
<bastetmilo> karmel: wiele? Dokładnie co i ile? :)
<karmel> siedzialem tu kiedys mase czas i sie nie doprobilem :P
<bastetmilo> ale ja mam Ambicje ;)
<julek> heh
<julek> ja juz chyba z 5 lat siedze
<Ozil> to długi wyrok xD
<bastetmilo> Ozil: wróciłeś. Jak było?
<m477> nie ma sie czym chwalic
<karmel> julek: tez chyba tyle bedzie z jakas przerwa
<Ozil> bastetmilo: tak sobie przeszedłem do 2 etapu rakrutacji teraz część praktyczna
<julek> karmel: karmelek byl
<karmel> julek: karmel=karmelek
<julek> no tak kojarze
<Ozil> właśnie zamuwiłem książkę o windows server 2008
<Ozil> trzeba wiedze uzupełniać
<gjm> widzę że ten dalej na bakier z ortografią, można się było tego spodziewać
<bastetmilo> O. Ja sie bede musiała podszkolić... Może weźmiemy do firmy w koncu jakiegoś porzadnego VPSa
<karmel> gnuplota ktos ogarnia? :>
<bastetmilo> jak ja nienawidzę ludzi, którzy pisali preste i jej dokumentacje. I smarty też już nienawidzę.
<foreste> yupi ;d
<foreste> w poniedziae k bedzie terminator 4 :)
<crusty> yay
<tajwanuser> o łaaaaaał
<tajwanuser> :D
<panx> witam :)
<bastetmilo> cześć panx  :)
<m477> pijemy kuwa
<bastetmilo> m477: co pijemy?
<m477> wóde ofc
<m477> i winko
<bastetmilo> tfu. Co Ty pijesz, bo ja kawe inkę....
<bastetmilo> i tak bedziesz mieszał?
<bastetmilo> wóde z winem?
<m477> no lepiej siepnie
<panx> hej bastetmilo :)
<dweller> m477: kociołek panoramixa sobie zrób ;f
<gjm> http://www.satellite-sightseer.com/id/14558
<gjm> hihihi
<m477> 0LD
<gjm> ty też
<panx> o co chodzi z "Input/output error during read on /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/disc  /n /n EROR  "Retry/Ignore/Cancel /n Wstecz
<gjm> chodzi o to że masz input/output error
<panx> yhy , kurde ... szał
<panx> pewnie płyta zjechana
<gjm> bingo
<gjm> angielski trudny język
<panx> debian źle się ściągnoł chyba
<panx> bo takie coś pokazało się przy partycionowaniu dysków.... :P mam taki jeden stary xD 5gigowy :P
<dweller> odpal z pendrive'a
<gjm> sprawdź md5
<gjm> albo dysk do dupy
<panx> albo dysk do pupci :P, zobaczymy ściągam jeszcze raz :P
<panx> ściągam sobie jeszcze Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog), na Virtualbox zainstaluje, ciekawi mnie jak wyglądał  w tedy ubuntu :P - tak z ciekawości :P
<panx> wtedy-
<panx> co ja widzę... emulator aplikacji androida na PC... -.-
<panx> http://www.komputerswiat.pl/blogi/blog-redakcyjny/2012/03/android-na-pececie-z-bluestacks-app-player-beta-pograj-w-angry-birds-za-darmo.aspx
<m477> O MATKO, co za nowosc!!!!!!!!!
<bastetmilo> przeciez Angry Birds sa za darmo na chrome...
<Ozil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XugIw1yTFWg
<Ozil> cała prawda o tp
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-29
<rafalmi_> hej wiecie może jak użyć wgeta żeby pobrać rekurencyjnie katalog ?
<rafalmi_> z jakiegos ftpa
<bastetmilo> cześć
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: czesc
<Quintasan> Bedziesz na tym wykladzie?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: ^
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: niestety. Na 99% mnie nie będzie :(
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: ew. innym razem zrobimy nieoficjalne regionalne spotkanie #ubuntu-pl :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<mati75> bastetmilo: zlocik?
<bastetmilo> mati75: ano :) taki mały. To tylko propozycja na razie.
<mati75> niedobrzy faceci ciagną do ładnej dziewczyny
<mati75> :D
<bastetmilo> mati75: nie :). To nie to :>
<bastetmilo> niech mi ktoś przypomni jak mam zainstalować na Ubuntu fonty od MS?
<bastetmilo> Centrum Oprogramowania wyrzuca mi jakąś wielgaśną paczkę z dodatkami. W Synapticu jakoś to było inaczej.
<mati75> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<bastetmilo> mati75: dzięki! Już się instalują :)
<cojack> niech mi ktos przypomni jak sie nazywala ta ksiega programowania co kiedys na ircu krazyla
<cojack> taka bekowa ksiega z ing i jang itp :D
<karoles> oO
<cojack> tao programowania
<jacekowski> k&r
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g k&r
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: K&R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%26R>
<mati75> cojack: kozio linux
<cojack> mati75: ?
<mati75> 09:22 < cojack> niech mi ktos przypomni jak sie nazywala ta ksiega  programowania co kiedys na ircu krazyla
<cojack> wtf koziolinux?
<mati75> `g koziolinux
<Przekliniak> mati75: 10:03 -!- kozio [n=IceChat7@156.17.18.42] has joined #ubuntu-pl ...: <http://dl.pakos.biz/ubuntu/koziolinux>
<cojack> http://dl.pakos.biz/ubuntu/koziolinux
<cojack> aaa to samo znalazlem
<cojack> :D :D
<cojack> 10:15 < kozio> DaZ mnie zna
<cojack> 10:15 < kozio> naprzyklad
<cojack> 10:15 < pakos> daz to troll
<cojack> +1
 * cojack padl
<tajwanuser> cze
<panx> cze
<m477> ;o
<bastetmilo> cze tajwanuser
<bastetmilo> m477: jak sie czujesz
<tajwanuser> m477 znowu na kacu?:D
<m477> ;/
<bastetmilo> było nie mieszać
<m477> dopijam co zostao
<bastetmilo> m477: czyli jak wczoraj zacząłeś to dziś dopiero konczysz?
<tajwanuser> m477: Ty jestes z moich okolic:) chcialbym sie z Toba napic:)
<karoles> Ejj jakas wojna sie zaczela?
<bastetmilo> karoles: wojna?
<karoles> No, samolocik mi przeleciał nad domem
<karoles> a nigdy nie lataja tak nisko :/
<bastetmilo> ah. Rosja i Dagestan?
<karoles> do Ruskich spory kawaęłk ~100km
<cojack> http://zmianynaziemi.pl/wiadomosc/wegetarianizm-zostal-uznany-za-chorobe-psychiczna
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d594bu2> (at zmianynaziemi.pl)
<cojack> widzieli? :D
<tajwanuser> nie
<karoles> cojack: gupoty
<cojack> who care ja mam beke ;D
<karoles>  Ten tekst
<karoles>  haha
<karoles>  who wydało opinię kilka mc temu
<karoles>  że istnieje takie zaburzenie psychiczne
<karoles>  które polega na tym
<karoles>  że się przesadnie dba o czystość jedzenia
<karoles>  i ktoś nie przeczytał ze zrozumieniem
<karoles>  i wrzucił bzdury na rosyjski serwis
<karoles>  informacyjny
<karoles>  skąd przekopiowano również nieudolnie info
<karoles>  do polskich mediów jakichśtam
<karoles>  a że poziom cia jaki jest każdy widzi
<karoles>  to tak to wygląda.
<karoles> o, z kanalu obok
<cojack> link or it didint happen
<cojack> 5 akapit niszczy
<karoles> do czego link :/
<qermit> no to teraz już tylko geje i lezby muszą zostać uznani za chorych psychicznie i świat będzie zdrowy
<BlessJah> Quintasan: tak
<LUK> witam, czy ktoś może pomóc przy ustawieniach  compiz oraz ssterowniki ATI  ?
<drathir> lol kto siedzi na 11.04 i ostatnio obraz pobieral?
<drathir> bry tak w ogole...
<drathir> czy oni do obrazu wepchali unity?
<BlessJah> nie bylo w 11.04 unity iirc
<drathir> ja 11.04 mam jeszcze z gnomem2  wiec jesli ktos posiada prosilbym o potwierdzenie jak jest w ostatnim obrazie...
<drathir> BlessJah: a to dzieki czyli ktos musial sobie inna wersje pobrac niz ta co podalem grrr... ;p
<TheNumb> Jak to w 11.04 nie było unity?
<TheNumb> ;]
<bastetmilo> drathir: w 11.04 można było włączyć przy starcie klasyczny pulpit czyli Gnome2 - ale Unity było jak najbardziej
<bastetmilo> drathir: w najnowyszym 11.11 masz defaultowo Unity i już.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: 11.10 (:
<bastetmilo> tfu. 11.10 :)
<bastetmilo> racja
<LUK> ktoś podpowie jaka może być przyczyna, że compiz nie śmiga na 10.10 ?
<LUK> sterowniki od ATI były najnowsze , wróciłem do wersji 10.1o
<drathir> bastetmilo: tak tak podczas logowania byl wybor z listy gnome classic u mnie na 11.04
<drathir> domyslnie bylo unity ale gdm byl gnomowo 2kowy
<drathir> bez zadnych przelacznikow unity unitu 2d
<bastetmilo> drathir: tak. Tak było.
<drathir> LUK: alt f2 wpisz compiz nastepnie konsola i sudo killall compiz pozniej alt f2 z listy compiz i uruchom
<drathir> moze restart pomoze
<bastetmilo> erm. Gdzie w Ubu 11.10 jest jakiś manager procesów?
<LUK> dzięki, sprawdzę
<LUK> najgorsze, że przez live śmiga ładnie
<drathir> bastetmilo: zassaj sobie htop
<LUK> a po zainstalowaniu (powróz z 11.10) coś się ####3
<bastetmilo> drathir: ale w starych coś takiego było, okienkowe i można było sobie klikiem skillować proces, chce to samo
<Ozil> to się nazywa qps
<bastetmilo> nie umiem tego htop obsługiwać
<drathir> bastetmilo: wiem o jaki Ci chodzi o ten co po wlaczeniu polowe procka zabiera hrhr
<bastetmilo> pewnie ten :)
<drathir> bastetmilo: to prosciutkie na dole legenda lista to procesy
<drathir> bastetmilo: tylko system sie gryzie ze skrotami f10 np ale to myszka naciskasz...
<drathir> bastetmilo: wybierasz proces do zabicia f9 i enter procesu nie ma...
<drathir> jesli systemowe to dajesz sudo htop i tu z rozwaga hrhr
<bastetmilo> drathir: dzięki! zadziałało :))
<drathir> bastetmilo: tez mnie denerwowalo ze w konsoli nie przejmuje wszystkich f...
<drathir> bastetmilo: ale to jest dobre jak zawiesi Ci sie graficzne albo cos tak obciazy system ze nie da sie myszka ruszyc to wtedy alt+ctrl+f1 tam htop i zabijasz smiecacy proces...
<bastetmilo> aha
<bastetmilo> ok :)
<drathir> no i f3 jak dobrze pamietam sie przydaje czyli szukal... aha strzalkami zawsze w prawo troche przesun zebys widziala nazwe procesu jak dasz f9 to zawsze przed enter potwierdz wizualnie czy to ten proces...
<drathir> bastetmilo: milej drogi do polubienia konsoli Ci zycze... ja osobiscie jak najczesciej staram sie korzystac bo warto....
<Ozil> ja tak samo
<Ozil> prosto łatwo i wygodnie
<bastetmilo> drathir: wiesz, zauwazyłam że coraz częsciej mi sie zdarza skorzystać. Zwłaszcza jak trzeba coś w plikach poszukać czy zmienic uprawienia przy instalacji presty :)
<drathir> ja mam tak ze czesto spod tel w konsoli siedze i sobie wszystko praktycznie bez podchodzenia do kompa robie...
<bastetmilo> drathir: nie opanowałam konsoli w telefonie
<bastetmilo> :>
<bastetmilo> umiem właczyć, zalogować sie na shella
<bastetmilo> ale potem siedze na jednym kanale bo nie umiem sie przełączać miedzy nimi
<drathir> przed zalogowaniem wpisz screen -U
<drathir> i screen bedzie Ci trzymal sesje
<drathir> ctrl+a+c tworzy nowa konsole
<drathir> ctrl+a+a przelacza miedzy dwiema ostatnimi a ctrl+a+" pokazuje liste wszystkich dostepnych konsol w screenie
<drathir> jak sie wylogujesz i ponownie zalogujesz to tylko wpisujesz screen -U -r lub jak bedzie twierdzil ze nie moze ale screen istnieje to screen -U -rx
<drathir> proste i przydatne ^^...
<bastetmilo> umiem zrobić screena
<bastetmilo> i mam zresztą
<bastetmilo> ale mam dotykowy tel bez klawiatury
<drathir> bastetmilo: jakiego programu uzywasz?
<drathir> na bank jakos sie da przelaczyc... screen to podstawa devy w pierwszej kolejnosci nad tym powinni popracowac...
<bastetmilo> drathir: Terminal Emulator
<BlessJah> dobrze widzialem, mignelo mi, ze jak system sie zbiesi, to htop...?
<BlessJah> ten co polowe proca zabiera?
<BlessJah> rofl
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: masz lepszą propozycje?
<pawel__> witam
<pawel__> wie ktoś jak zarządzać repozytoriami w Kubuntu?
<en0x> tak samo jak na kazdym innym dystro
<pawel__> a mam jedno pytanie, zaznaczyć "AKtualizacje proponowane"??
<pawel__> czy lepiej nie
<drathir> bastetmilo: andek? poszukaj cos do puttu zblizonego...
<drathir> BlessJah: htop polowy procka nie zabiera i nie system a srodowisko graficzne lub obciazenie bedzie tak wysokie ze myszka nawet nie da sie ruszyc...
<drathir> pawel__: wszystko oprocz tych bacport czy jak im tam tych najbardziej ekstremalnych powinno byc bezpieczne w uzytku... ale i tak zalezy od tego co Ty sam instalujesz...
<BlessJah> drathir: psa znasz?
<BlessJah> Quintasan_: jestes?
<drathir> BlessJah: niestety nie znam...  chyba ze chodzi o zwylke ps -aux
<BlessJah> tak, tego psa
<Biszkopcik> god give me bless!
<bastet-von-milo> jak sie kopiowało wszystkie pliki z jednego katalogu do drugiego i żeby nadpisał te same?
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> cze
<pawelpc> witam
<pawelpc> wie ktoś jak przechwycić obraz z urządzenia /dev/video1 do pliku?
<gjm> bry
<gjm> pawelpc: znaczy z kamerki internetowej, tak?
<pawelpc> mam adapterek aby z vhs zgrać film
<gjm> pawelpc: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-143732.html
<Voldenet> 'mam adpterek aby z vhs zgrać film'
<Voldenet> to się nazywa magnetowid
<foreste> czesc
<karoles> cz
<blondyn> hey
<gjm> witaj
<blondyn> gjm, się masz jak leci ? ^^
<bastetmilo> re
<gjm> równo, chociaż czasem zdarzy mi się nachlapać na podłogę
<gjm> bastetmilo: cześć :)
<bastetmilo> gjm: o/
<bastetmilo> ej. Jak tam było na wykładzie Bjarne? ktoś już z niego wrócił?
<blondyn> bastetmilo, wykładzie ?
<m477> ;o
<blondyn> ;*
<m477> :*
<blondyn> m477, cześć heheh
<m477> witaj przytulasku :-)
<blondyn> hheheh ^^
<blondyn> m477, wiesz może jak zainstalować bsd z live-usb jak to nagrac na pendraka ? : .
<m477> nie wiem :(
<blondyn> ok to Wizard będzie wiedział
<blondyn> ^^
<blondyn> co dzisiaj sączymy ?
<m477> wlasnie wybieram sie do monopola :)
<ToMo> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<blondyn> ToMo, witaj ... : .
<ToMo> cześć
<blondyn> ToMo, co to za link?
<ToMo> do instalatora live'ów *nixów na pendrakach
<blondyn> aaa... no tak wiem o tym ale myślisz że PCbsd też zainstaluje ?
<ToMo> powinno, w odpowiedim oknie trzeba podać ścieżkę do pliku iso
<ToMo> http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=294733
<blondyn> ToMo, heh akurat mam w bz2 jakiś plik właśnie
<blondyn> no i w środku jest .img
<blondyn> hmm albo zamiast się pytać zwyczajnie spróbuje ^^
<Voldenet> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=37c_1332971571
<Voldenet> zostawiam to tutaj
<blondyn> o0 ale urwał
<tajwanuser> cze
<blondyn> tajwanuser, witaj
<ToMo> The IMG file format is one of the following files:
<ToMo>     A CD or DVD image file, essentially equivalent to an ISO file. On such a file, simply changing the extension from IMG to ISO can make it usable as the latter by most programs.
<blondyn> Voldenet, jakieś to się wydaje fejkowate :F
<Voldenet> to liveleak
<Voldenet> tam rzadko fejki lecą
<blondyn> ToMo, dzieki wielkie ! starałem się właśnie rozpakować bz ale wygląda na to że się źle zciągnoł heh więc dzisiaj nei sprawdzę już czy nagra
<blondyn> Voldenet, taki fejk bym zrobił bez problemu
<ToMo> sprawdzaj md5sum'em
<Voldenet> blondyn: no, nie mówię, że się nie da
<Voldenet> ale na liveleaka nie trafiają fejki
<Voldenet> raczej
<Voldenet> trafiają /rzadko/
<panx> wie ktoś kiedy jest oficialne relese Ubuntu 12.04?
<Voldenet> 26 kwietnia
<julek> rocznica katastrofy w czarnobylu;)
<panx> Voldenet, 26 IV to pewne?
<Voldenet> 100%
<Voldenet> chyba, że jakaś obsuwa będzie
<Voldenet> ale to mało prawdopodobne
<panx> i to odrazu będzie LTS...  ma być wspierane 5lat i to ma być Flagowy Produkt Canonicala, tyle wyczytałem sam ,a le nie wiedziałem kiedy będzie pewny relese
<julek> a ten rok bedzie rokiem linuksa
<Voldenet> :D
<panx> julek, ten rok Linuksa jest co rok,.. LD
<Voldenet> orly
<panx> yearly
<Voldenet> linuks nie jest na desktopy
<julek> Voldenet: ubiegles mnie;)
<panx> Voldenet, to po co używasz?
<julek> imo jest
<Voldenet> panx: nie używam
<Voldenet> na desktopach mam odpowiednio
<Voldenet> xp na pc
<Voldenet> i 7 na lapku (bo lepiej baterią zarządza)
<Voldenet> ale używam CLI z linucha, bo jest obrzydliwie wygodny i funkcjonalny
<Voldenet> przez putty
<panx> Voldenet, czyli jestem wariatem, bo mam na Desktopie Ubuntu 12.04 ;F z KDE4,  jakiś nie normalny jestem
<Voldenet> panx: moim zdaniem nie jesteś
<Voldenet> nie przeczę, że linuch jest całkiem znośny na desktopy, ale wszyscy nadal pracują jednak nad aplikacjami pod windowsa
<julek> linuksa niszcza takie twory pokroju unity, czy gnome shell
<Voldenet> przykładem tutaj są kodeki np.
<julek> kodeki akurat na linuksa sa
<Voldenet> na windowsa na tony powstają projekty typu ffdshow, madvr, lav filters
<panx> Voldenet, ja jakoś się przyzwyczaiłem do Linuksa po kilku tygodniach i częsciej siedze na Linuksie   niż Windowsie
<Voldenet> a na linucha... gstreamer
<Voldenet> panx: korzystałem na desktopie z linucha kilka lat
<julek> najgorsze jest to, ze ubuntu raczej nadaje sie na tablet, niz pc
<Voldenet> bo po odpowiedniej konfiguracji to jednak linuch wygrywał mocno z millenium np.
<julek> (nadawaloby... gdyby nie bylo takie wolne)
<julek> Voldenet: z millenium?
<Voldenet> no :)
<julek> w 2000 roku?
<panx> racja, na teblecie Ubuntu będzie mułem
<julek> miales wtedy linuksa?
<Voldenet> nie, w 2001 jakoś też
<Voldenet> bo ja na xp się nie spieszyłem wtedy jeszcze
<Voldenet> ogólnie xp był używalny dopiero po kilku latach
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<Voldenet> ^
<panx> ja się mogę pochwalić że z orginalnych systemów operacyjnym mam Windows 95 i Windows 2003 Server Edition z Komputer Świat ;F
<Voldenet> prawda, jeśli miałeś takiego kompa jak ja
<Voldenet> >.>
<jacekowski> panx: to triala dawali
<panx> jacekowski, to trial był?
<julek> a ja mam oryginalny server 2008
<panx> jacekowski, ale świenie... już nie orginał :F
<Voldenet> panx: ja się mogę pochwalić, mam 4 licencje na xp, używam jednej
<Voldenet> i jeszcze na win 2000 mam
<panx> :F
<Voldenet> i vistę, ale to był roczny trial
<Voldenet> więc w sumie się nie liczy
<panx> aa Windows 2000 SP4 też mam :p
<Voldenet> ja mam te nalepki głupie
<Voldenet> :)
<Voldenet> nie mam samych nośników
<panx> ja mam nalepke na książecce
<panx> już tak była nalepiona wiec nie będę odlepiał z książeczki, na obudowe :P
<Voldenet> w każdym razie, linuch teraz umożliwia robienie tego samego, co windows
<Quintasan_> BlessJah: Ta, sorry, że tak wyszło
<Voldenet> ale, prawdę mówiąc, na windowsa optymalizują wszyscy wszystko
<Voldenet> VLC korzysta z DXVA
<BlessJah> co ja?
<Voldenet> np.
<panx> Voldenet, masz rację, dlatego prawie nigdy na windowsa nie wchodzę... chyba że gram w gry Free2Play :P ,bo mam XBOXa  do grania :P
<BlessJah> nie teraz, to pozniej
<Voldenet> panx: ja mam ps3 z grami i i tak częściej gram na PC
<Voldenet> nie wiem dlaczego, ale granie na konsoli jest jakieś takie... popierdółkowate
<blondyn> jest dziwnie ale ma swoje uroki :F
<panx> hee ;)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jak wyklad oceniasz? poza tym ze stales i pewnie niewiele widziales?
<Voldenet> ps3 w sumie bardziej gówniana zabawka niż coś potężnego
<Voldenet> no, ale to swoją drogą
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Powiem Ci że nawet sporo zrozumiałem
<Voldenet> ps3 nie odtwarza filmów, muzyki
<Voldenet> ledwo radzi sobie z grami, a porządne gry kosztują kilka procent wypłaty
<panx> Voldenet, przecież ma niby Blueray ... :P i nie widzi filmów ? O.O
<Voldenet> panx: widzi
<Voldenet> ale 'tylko mp4'
<panx> hahaha!
<Voldenet> no i te formaty ciężkie typu dvd i blueray
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ja się wyłączyłem po ~50 slajdzie, a po 40 zaczalem miec problemy
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ogólnie to koncepcje które przedstawił obce mi nie są ale też nie mogę powiedzieć, że dostrzegłem wszystkie zalety rozwiązań tych
<Quintasan> problemów,
<panx> Voldenet, a jaki jest dysk twardy w PS3?? najnowszym ?
<panx> duży dają?
<Voldenet> 320G
<Voldenet> powiem szczerze, że wystarczy na wszystko
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Przestałem rozumieć dużą część z tego co mówił po tej przykładowej implementacji układu SI
<panx> aa do X też mi dali 320GB
<Voldenet> ja mam z 15 sporych tytułów i nawet połowa tego nie jest zajęta
<BlessJah> SI?
<panx> Voldenet, mnie zaś to zamało
<Voldenet> panx: i tak nie przeszedłem jeszcze niczego
<panx> Voldenet, bo ja zgrwa gry na HDD to wazą po 7,8GB
<BlessJah> cos przeoczylem?
<panx> żeby płyt nie niszczyć to instaluje gry na dysku
<Voldenet> no, ja ściągam z psn store
<Voldenet> więc tylko z hdd korzystam
<Voldenet> mam kilka rzeczy spoza, ale ciężko zapchać 320G
<Voldenet> musiałbym sobie przekonwertować z 1/4 mojej kolekcji chińskich bajek na 1080 mp4 z fla... AAC
<Voldenet> bo przecież retard ps3 nie potrafi bezstratnych formatów dźwięku
<Voldenet> /facepalm
<lisu> re
<Quintasan> BlessJah: No tam gadał jak to któryś z wynalazków NASY rzekomo poszedł do piachu jak chłopaki zapomnieli o konwersji z imperialnego na metryczny
<panx> Voldenet, na Xie szybko się to zapycha ja mam 5 gier więc 5x 7,6gb rob się sporo :D, + Filmy,Dema z X Live i robi się kolorowo , w szczególności jak nagrywam sobie Gameplaye w .mpeg
<BlessJah> e, lol, na samiutkim poczatku
<Quintasan> BlessJah: No, to potem rozumiałem co raz mniej
<Voldenet> panx: po co nagrywać gameplaye?
<Quintasan> Na listach i wektorach się wyłączyłem
<BlessJah> a kiedy wszedles?
<panx> Voldenet, wrzucam sobie do sieci xP
<Voldenet> panx: meh
<Voldenet> panx: ja tam nie mam się czym chwalić, w nic nie jestem tak dobry
<BlessJah> bo metryczny i si byl drugim zagadnieniem, po ogolnym wprowadzeniem co to w ogole jest C++
<panx> Voldenet, często też siedzę w poszukiwaniu programów/dodatków w X Live Market
<panx> głównie siedze an YouTube
<BlessJah> Quintasan: query?
<panx> kino domowe podpięta, net 4mbps starcza na 720p i jazda :D
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Wlazłem w momencie gdy gościu stwierdził, że Bjarna nie trzeba przedstawiać
<Voldenet> panx: ja raczej streamuje z... linucha
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Jak chcesz?
<Voldenet> mp4 normalnie
<panx> na moim kanale mam prywane filmy wrzucone  w HD 720p :D
<Quintasan> s/\?/\./
<panx> i sobie oglądam co chce xD
<panx> bo niechce miu się streamować i szukać płyt z filmami - oczwyście mam orginałki :p
<BlessJah> na kanale nie bedziemy gadali, szarpana dyskusja i nikogo nie interesuje
<Voldenet> panx: swoją drogą, jak opóźnione jest to, że na ps2 opanowałem obsługę niemal dowolnego formatu a/v i bez problemu sobie z 480p mkv radził
<blondyn> ma już ktoś diablo 3?
<Voldenet> a ps3 potrafi odtwarzać mp4 w porządnej jakości, a nie obsługuje mkv...
<panx> Voldenet, nie widzi mkv??? na Xie bez problemu :P ma na penie Władce Pierścieni 2 języki 1080p x sobie radzi świetnia, ale mam odtwarzacz sieciowy blueray, wiec żadko korzystam z Xa do Filmów
<panx> a jak w PS3 ze społecznością?
<Voldenet> panx: a jak z renderowaniem napisów w ps3?
<Voldenet> tfu, xboksie
<panx> X Live jest zaintegrowany z Windows Live , z mailem i komunikatorem + głosowo ;]
<panx> Voldenet, nie wiem :) nie mam żadnego filmu z napisami
<Voldenet> jeszcze zmianę mkv na mp4 bym rozumiał
<panx> siedzę na lektorach / dubbingach
<Voldenet> ale ja musze recode streama video robić
<Voldenet> panx: ja oglądam japońskie serie
<Voldenet> i tam muszę mieć angielskie napisy :D
<panx> Voldenet,  hehe :D
<panx> aaa czaje :P japońskie bajki spoko, czy tam anime ;d
<Voldenet> chyba, że mam zacząć にほんごです
<panx> co tam napisałeś?
<Voldenet> pierdoły
<Voldenet> nie mam pojęcia
<Voldenet> :D
<blondyn> a jakie seriale konkretnie ?
<panx> mnie ciekawi jak wygląda Społeczność PS3
<Voldenet> blondyn: chińskie bajeczki
<panx> Czy można np. w 20 siedzieć w Grupie, 20 osoób ma np. Headseta i w 20 można gadać przez Micro na PS3??
<blondyn> Voldenet, chińskie czy japońskie ?
<Voldenet> blondyn: japońskie animacje
<panx> Voldenet, ja pamięŧam za młodu Dragon Ball xD
<blondyn> Voldenet, a konkretnie można wiedzieć jakie ?
<Voldenet> panx: na pewno jest możliwość voice chata jakiegoś
<Voldenet> blondyn: jest ich za dużo, by wymieniać
<Voldenet> #anime@pirc / #animepl@rizon
<panx> Voldenet, a do PS3 można dokupić dopinaną do pada podświetlaną klawiaturą QWERTY z guzikami dedykowabymi ( Live Chat)
<Voldenet> tam możemy pogadać o bajkach, bo normalni ludzie nie lubią tego czegoś
<blondyn> Voldenet, i wszystkie oglądasz nie masz ulubionego czegoś ?
<Voldenet> panx: nie mam bladego pojęcia
<Voldenet> mi wystarczy pad/klawiatura bezprzewodowa normalna
<panx> Pad bezprzewodowy najlepszy ;d
<blondyn> dobry do rzucania ^^
<Voldenet> blondyn: ulubione mam
<blondyn> Voldenet, no pochwal się noo.
<Voldenet> Zdecydowanie Sayonara zetsubou sensei
<Voldenet> to jedna z moich ulubionych
<julek> ja bezprzewodowego badziewia nie uznaje
<panx> Ciekawostka: 75% animowców studiuje japonistyke.....
<Voldenet> + Claymore, Gunslinger Girl, Twelve Kingdoms, GTO, Cowboy Bebop
<Voldenet> to tak z tych co mi się podobały mocno
<Voldenet> panx: ja nie studiuję japonistyki
<Voldenet> ba, nie umiem pisać porządnych wypracowań po polsku
<Voldenet> jestem typowym programmerfagiem
<Voldenet> i przez 'nie umiem pisać' nie myślę, że nie umiem pisać, a że moja mowa jest zbyt zwięzła (bo po co przekazywać zbędne argumenty)
<julek> Voldenet: hehe... a ja jestem humanista
<Voldenet> julek: uuu, to grubo
<Voldenet> czyli co, studiujesz jakąś kongwistykę?
<Voldenet> kognitywistykę*
<Voldenet> trudne słowo
<julek> Voldenet: "błogosławieni, którzy nie mając nic do powiedzenia nie ubierają tego faktu w słowa"
<julek> Voldenet: gender studies:)
<Voldenet> jakie to jest humanistyczne?
<Voldenet> toż to socjologia jest
<karoles> socjologia jest humanistyczna
<Voldenet> /facepalm
<julek> heh... to nawet socjologia nie jest
<julek> Voldenet: to byl oczywiscie zart...
<blondyn> hmmm
<julek> zwykle studiuje chemie
<Voldenet> Chemia jest dobra, nie mam nawet jednej setnej wiedzy z liceum.
<julek> chemia na studiach nijak sie ma do tej licealnej w sumie
<julek> wiekszosc studiow chemicznych to fizyka
<blondyn> chemicy mnie przerażają
<blondyn> :D
<julek> chemia to kierunek dla kujonow...
<panx> a fizyka dla kogo?
<julek> panx... nie wiem
<julek> chemia to piekna nauka, ale nieststy zdominowana przez kujonow, ktorzy w ogole jej nie rozumieja
<blondyn> :D
<Voldenet> spokojnie, każde studia takie są
<julek> Voldenet: na informatyce troche lepiej
<blondyn> oglądałem takie dwie laseczki z chemii na biznes tv i chwaliły sobie ten kierunek
<Voldenet> połowa studentów informatyki nie potrafi nawet sysv
<Voldenet> nie licząc antywzorców projektowych i bardziej zawiłych rzeczy
<julek> Voldenet: 90% studentow chemii nie wie co to pH
<Voldenet> co
<blondyn> ok to ide na chemie
<Voldenet> CO
<julek> jak kaza sie nauczyc na egzamin to oczywiscie wyrecytuja jakies wzory...
<julek> ale dalej nie rozumieja
<Voldenet> 90% studentów chemii nie wie co to PH && kujony
<blondyn> jak Oni nas kształcą ?
<julek> Voldenet: tak
<Voldenet> bawi mnie jak studenciaki typowe informatyki pojmują np. wyrażenia regularne
<Voldenet> jakieś taśmy
<Voldenet> LOL
<Voldenet> coś klepią o automatach
<Voldenet> LOL^2
<blondyn> to jakas ściema jest jakieś ACTA uczelniane totalne ^^
<Voldenet> już daruję sobie dalszą rozmowę o tym
<julek> Voldenet: to pH to dobry przyklad
<blondyn> coś w stylu "nauczymy cie, ale bardziej zbajerujemy bo i tak nie wiemy jak zostać Bilem :D"
<Voldenet> 10 gigabajtów mang się nie przeczyta
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> blondyn: nie da się już zostać Billem takim
<julek> pH to skala logarytmiczna, wiekszosc studentow chemii nie odroznia logarytmu naturalnego od dziesietnego
<blondyn> hehehehe Voldenet to jesteś totalnym maniakiem mang :D
<Voldenet> zresztą to też nie jest jakieś dziecko sukces
<Voldenet> blondyn: nie
<julek> a w ogole logarytm to taki przycisk w kalkulatorze
<julek> wykresow w excelu nie potrafia narysowac...
<Voldenet> blondyn: zapuściłem bota, co mi tyle ściągnął
<Voldenet> blondyn: nawet nie wiem o czym są
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> julek: weź już skończ, bo ból pośladków mi się aktywuje
<Voldenet> jak można nie rozróżniać podstaw logarytmów
<blondyn> będzie jeszcze gorzej ....
<blondyn> dojdzie do tego ze nawet mnie wezmą na chemię :D
<julek> blondyn: wezma:P
<julek> Voldenet: w ogole mnie wkurza masa rzeczy... za dlugo zeby pisac...;)
<blondyn> będą pukać do drzwi i indeksami łomotać przez ten kryzys+niż demograficzny
<Voldenet> julek: spoko
<Voldenet> matme zaliczą na pandę
<Voldenet> fizykę też
<Voldenet> NO WORRIES
<julek> Voldenet: zaliczaja...
<Voldenet> WE ARE TAUGHT
<Voldenet> prawie jak Walter White z Breaking Bad
<blondyn> studia sa drogie a ludziów ni ma kujony wyjada do anglii i kto zostanie ?
<julek> Voldenet: laborki z elektrochemii... elektrolizery z poodkrecanymi galkami, zeby studenci nie ruszali, bo zaraz by cos rozwalili
<blondyn> tylko ja i m477 na posterunku :D
<julek> zamiast schematu jak cos podlaczyc, to kolorowe rysunki kabelkow, bo nikt nie podlaczy...:P
<Voldenet> blondyn: jeszcze jakieś 6 czy 7 lat temu na laboratoriach z fizyki na informatyce się dowiedziałem co to są lampy nixie
<Voldenet> -_-
<m477> NO BA
<Voldenet> te nowoczesne przyrządy pomiarowe
<blondyn> jedyną innowacyjność to mamy w sejmie :D
<blondyn> w ruchu palikota :D
<Voldenet> ta, 4sejm.org
<Voldenet> Ach, ta innowacyjność.
<blondyn> jak powiedziała pewna pani profesor inwestuje się w przedszkola a w środowiska akademickie zero się inwestuje
<blondyn> no każdy zombiowaty obywatel wie co to żłobek i przedszkole i jaki to piękny i słodki temat ehhh :D
<julek> blondyn: uniwersytety z osrodkow naukowych zmieniaja sie w szkoly
<Voldenet> julek: no, dokładnie
<julek> i ksztalca miernoty
<Voldenet> banda idiotów, którzy przychodzą do kolejnej szkoły, myśląca tylko o tym 'jak się napić'
<blondyn> wszytko leży i wszystkim zwisa
<Voldenet> i potem 'sesja oboże trzeba się uczyć'
<julek> ja na chemii nie znam zadnego autentycznego pasjonata
<Voldenet> zdają na pandę albo wiedzę zdobytą w 5h
<Voldenet> przyjdźcie na informatyke obecną
<julek> Voldenet: gorzej... ucza sie odpowiedzi na pytania
<Voldenet> zapytajcie ile języków programowania znają
<blondyn> Voldenet, no a druga strona profesorska inteligencka hiper ekstra wypasiona w wiedzę i co robi ?
<Voldenet> średnia około 1.2 będzie
<blondyn> nie wiem jak z tego Polska wyjdzie ale będzie ciężko oj ciężko
<Voldenet> blondyn: z tego co wiem, to nic sensownego
<julek> w ogole jesli chodzi o pracownikow uczelni to nie lepiej... sporo starych, dementywnych profesorow, a pod nimi asystenci... kujony, ktore zakuwaly na studiach i z dobrymi ocenami zostaly na uczelni
<Voldenet> blondyn: spokojnie, na każdym kierunku jest z 3-4% ambitniejszych ludzi
<Voldenet> jak zwykle
<Voldenet> julek: żeby przekazać wiedzę wcale nie musisz mieć wiedzy
<Voldenet> tylko umieć przekazywać wiedzę
<blondyn> tak i jak zwykle zostają oni za granicą :F
<Voldenet> i odwrotnie, posiadanie wiedzy nie jest gwarantem posiadania umiejętności jej przekazania
<julek> Voldenet: zgadza sie
<Voldenet> może się zdarzyć, że ktoś kto był miernym studentem, będzie dobrym prowadzącym/wykładowcą
<julek> Voldenet: a jak sie motloch pcha na 2 roku na licencjaty, to w ogole cyrk... co roku to samo
<julek> na 2 roku zawsze jest informacja, ze trzeba sie gdzies zapisac na licencjat ZA ROK
<julek> na chemii najbardziej oblegane kierunki to zawsze chromatografia i chemia organiczna
<julek> i w ciagu tygodnia jest wyscig szczurow...
<blondyn> Polska widocznie jest skazana na bycie źródłem wykwalifikowanej kadry robotników składaczy fabrykowych ^^
<julek> a te przedmioty sa dopiero w 4-5 semestrze... wiec ludzie sie zapisuja w ciemno (nwet nie wiedza co to jest)
<julek> a nie dlatego, ze ich to interesuje
<blondyn> tak byli "pokierowani" na wcześniejszych etapach to i potem wychodzi heh
<Voldenet> dajcie spokój, będę miał dzisiaj złe sny
<blondyn> Voldenet, jak trafisz na jakieś zboczone mangi to pewnie ze tak hehehhe
<Voldenet> blondyn: zależy w jaki sposób zboczone
<Voldenet> bo jest tona zboczeń
<Voldenet> niektóre wywołują uśmiech, niektóre są interesujące, niektóre są urocze
<Voldenet> a niektóre są po#$*#@olone
<Voldenet> w sumie to ostatnie to większość
<blondyn> to właśnie ta 3 kategoria : .
<Voldenet> liczysz od zera?
<Voldenet> informatykoman
<blondyn> japończycy jednak potrafią być pomysłowi :D
<blondyn> Voldenet, ja raczej nie czytam mangi ale anime od czasu do czasu oglądam
<blondyn> głównie mało wyszukane hehheheh
<Voldenet> blondyn: przykładowo co?
<blondyn> fairy tail i shippuden :D
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/C62zr.png, hihihi
<Voldenet> łe, nie tak źle
<Voldenet> ja już tego nie oglądam, zbyt to dziecinne
<Voldenet> chociaż bardziej, za bardzo się ciągnie
<Voldenet> poza tym... wpakowali tam już wszystko, od gadających zwierząt po smoki
<Voldenet> ja rozumiem baśniowość, ale niech to zna granice
<Voldenet> ale masz kozacką rozdzielczość
<Voldenet> mogę odpalić twojego screenshota w 100% trzy razy
<Voldenet> gjm: ^
<Voldenet> cholera, właśnie sobie uświadomiłem jak mały ekran ma mój laptop
<Voldenet> to ta sama rozdzielczość, lol
<Voldenet> znacie może sposób na przekonwertowanie obrazu w laptopie na inną rozdzielczość?
<gjm> Voldenet: 1366x768, 15,6 cala, nie tak źle
<Voldenet> Bo pamiętam, że dawno temu edytowałem inf żeby mieć wyższą rozdziałkę w crt
<Voldenet> a jak to się robi teraz, na tych nowych windowsach?
<Voldenet> bo mam win 7
<Voldenet> na lapku
<blondyn> Voldenet, shippuden faktycznie jest przesadzony heh ale możńa to zrozumieć bo tak jak wspomniałeś ciagnie się i już wszytko tam było ale fakt że mistykę i magię tego mangowego świata ma niezłą ^^
<Voldenet> blondyn: Fullmetal Alchemist jest znacznie lepsze
<blondyn> z resztą to chyba głównie sprawa bardzo rozbudowanej japońskiej mistyki
<Voldenet> rozwinięte bardziej, lepsze mieli pomysły na umiejętności bohaterów
<Voldenet> i ma około 50 odcinków
<Voldenet> wszystkie prócz ostatniego na youtube
<blondyn> Voldenet, tak niezłe jest widziałem niektóre
<Voldenet> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsScL3zBlwA
<Voldenet> podoba mi się, bo to oficjalny kanał i jest z napisami w każdym języku
<blondyn> Voldenet, "lepsze znaczy się całkiem inne orginalne nie japońskie wręcz :D
<Voldenet> Nie wiem
<blondyn> teraz jest kilka nurtów ... wydaje się że japońskość się przejadła jakiemuś tam procentowy społeczeństwa i zaczynają sięgać do europy
<Voldenet> anime nie-japońskie to La Maison en Petits Cubes
<Voldenet> ale... nie, nie ma takiej tendencji
<Voldenet> ale 10 lat temu przecież robili to właśnie Gunslinger Girl, tam całość dzieje się we włoszech
<blondyn> chodzi mi o sięganie po wzorce bardziej niż cos innego wiadomo że i tak zrobią coś bardziej hybrydowego niż trzymającego się w pełni kanonów
<Voldenet> no i nazwa 'fratello' to naprawdę niezbyt japońska
<gjm> od mięsnego lepszy jest taki jeż: http://tinyurl.com/cyv4bfw
<blondyn> czyli takie "japońskie spojrzenie na jakiś tam temat"
<Voldenet> gjm: fajny, tylko igły się wbijają
<Voldenet> chomik lepszy
<blondyn> ciężko tam w Japonii musi być ... :F
<Voldenet> Bo?
<blondyn> bo jest ich dużo
<blondyn> mają hermetyczne społeczeństwo masę nakazów zakazów żeby wszytko grało w takim tłoku
<blondyn> no i ciężko się wybić tam jakiś taki sub klasowy podział jak za szogunatu :D
<blondyn> znaczy się szufladkują do przesady ^^
<Voldenet> a, to tak
<Voldenet> gaijinem bym był u nich hardo
<blondyn> trochę się to zmienia ale powoooli
<blondyn> bo taki biały co chce tam być to nijak nie pasuje a tam są rodziny z pokolenia na pokolenie co coś robią :D
<gjm> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?p=10732999#10732999
<blondyn> to prawie jak ronin
<blondyn> heeeh .... a słyszałem o takim pececiku za 100 dolców ... czy cuś ...
<gjm> to zupełnie co innego
<blondyn> może kupił bym tego 20 i zrobił inteligentny dom :
<blondyn> :D
<jacekowski> za 100 dolcow to normalnego komputera kupisz
<blondyn> aha faktycznie 106 złoty
<marzin> hej :)
<blondyn> marzin, cze
<blondyn> podobno pierwszą partię wykupiła alkaida oraz iran :D
<jacekowski> sami moga takie cos zaprojektowac
<jacekowski> raspberry pi jest niesamowicie gowniane
<jacekowski> a ethernet jest zrobiony niezgodnie z wymaganiami specyfikacji
<jacekowski> i sie ogniem moze szkonczyc
<marzin_> wywalilo mnie :D
<blondyn> to alfa daj szanse projektowi jacekowski więcej optymizmu :D
<marzin_> programowal ktos w ogre?
<marzin_> tzn z ogre
<marzin_> bo to engine
<blondyn> ogre nie.... a do czego to ?
<Voldenet> engine graficzny
<marzin_> dokladnie
<marzin_> to jest ze jak robisz gierke w C++
<marzin_> to nie musisz sie meczyc
<marzin_> z buforami opengl
<Voldenet> no
<mati75> qermit, BlessJah: http://www.kretyn.com/64450
<marzin_> i masz rozne uzyteczne rzeczy
<marzin_> bo w opengl to do np kwaternionow(jak to jest po polsku?) to musisz miec albo oddzielna biblioteke
<marzin_> albo sam se zrobic
<blondyn> ^^
<asello> witam czy HT jest wspierany w core 2 duo Conroe ?
<m477> zapewne
<asello> no ...ale na innym kanale odpowiedzieli ze nie
<marzin_> i mamy dylemat :)
<Ozil> strona intela się kłania
<dweller> asello: nie jest
<marzin_> http://ark.intel.com/products/32427/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T5550-%282M-Cache-1_83-GHz-667-MHz-FSB%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cdqrvp4> (at ark.intel.com)
<marzin_> to ten?
<marzin_> bo nie
<dweller> no nie jest
<dweller> ht jest tylko w pentiumach i nowszych core
<marzin_> ta
<marzin_> zwlaszcze w pentium 2 :D
<dweller> to miało być śmieszne czy jak? ;f
<asello> w core 2 duo Conroe nie ma ht?
<marzin_> dokladnie
<marzin_> pentiumy to powoli zabytek
<asello> jest jakieœ polecenie które zmienia kodowanie czcionek ?
<asello> ircowe
<asello> bo w opcjach programu to nie mam
<dweller> w programie
<marzin_> ja pamietam
<dweller> albo w systemie
<marzin_> gazetke
<marzin_> komputerowa z przed 10-ciu (kilkunastu)lat
<marzin_> i tam bylo o hipotetycznej technologii prockow 2 rdzeniowych w PC
<marzin_> nie zartuje
<marzin_> rozwazano jakie to bedzie miec skutki
<Voldenet> und stwierdzono iż?
<julek> 2x2GHz=4GHz?
<marzin_> ze ci co programuja niskopoziomowo
<marzin_> beda musieli sie przestawuc
<marzin_> a reszcie moze zwisac :)
<marzin_> przy czym dla nich
<dweller> czyli nic nowego
<marzin_> niskopoziomowo to bylo od delphi w dol
<jacekowski> marzin_: ehhh
<marzin_> dweller: to bylo kilkanascie lat temu
<jacekowski> marzin_: gowniana gazetka
<jacekowski> marzin_: procki wielordzeniowe to tak na prawde dwa lub wiecej procki w jednej obudowie
<marzin_> ale to wiem
<jacekowski> marzin_: a plyty wieloprocesorowe istnialy od samych poczatkow PC
<marzin_> a tego to nie slyszalem
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> srsly?
<asello> mam tak¹ p³ytê g³ówn¹ lga 775 w³o¿y³em tam Prescotta 3ghz - od razu po starcie na odpaleniu pisze 90 stopni C ---kontroler jest walniety ?
<jacekowski> windows od NT mial wsparcie dla SMP
<marzin_> a to 90C to jest constant?
<asello> jedna z nozek socket 775 nie zaciska sie ...ale nawet bez chlodzenia nie powinien do 90 stopni
<marzin_> tj stałe
<jacekowski> asello: moze
<asello> jaki constant - blad kontrolera
<marzin_> chodzi o to
<jacekowski> asello: jaki blad kontrolera
<asello> na starcie 90 ?
<dweller> asello: to prescott
<dweller> czego oczekujesz
<asello> radiator jest zimny
<dweller> pewnie chłodzenie niedociśnięte
<jacekowski> asello: procesor ciagnie 100W
<asello> 100 stopni to masz w czajniku
<marzin_> dokladnie
<jacekowski> asello: jesli masz cos zle na styku radiatora z rdzeniem to sie nie chlodzi
<gjm> ano
<asello> a odpalilem na live CD 30 programow na 100% cpu - dziala bez problemu
<marzin_> jeszcze 10 i nie musisz beigac do kuchni zeby sobie kawska zagrzac
<marzin_> ja jak wymienialem spalona grafkarte
<marzin_> to oddalem menelowi radiator
<marzin_> :)
<asello> jest tam opcja IGNORE w PowerMg w biosie dt temperatury
<marzin_> bardzo sie ucieszyl
<asello> procek moze 100w ale w stresie
<asello> i to przy skomplikowanych operacjach przy jakims programie
<jacekowski> ta, czyli podczas odpalania
<marzin_> ja wam powiem ze przyszlosc to rozne VM :)
<jacekowski> procesor nie jest usypiany az do momentu kiedy system operacyjny przejmie robote
<jacekowski> a jak nie jest usypiany to ciagnie te 100W albo i wiecej
<marzin_> np masz kompa, uruchamiasz np ubuntu :> na nim qemu na nim np arche
<jacekowski> a po co
<marzin_> w arche uruchamiasz jave w nim minecrafta
<marzin_> w minecrafcie robisz z redstone procesor
<marzin_> i na nim pracujesz
<marzin_> to jest przyszlosc
<marzin_> :)
<asello> ten prescott akurat ma 89W
<asello> jacekowski jak chodzi na 100% przy skomplikowanych operacjach to idzie 89w
<jacekowski> ehhh
<asello> w biosie chyba na 100% nie idzie
<jacekowski> idzie
<jacekowski> bo nie jest usypiany
<Voldenet> '   marzin_ │ niskopoziomowo to bylo od delphi w dol'
<jacekowski> najpierw testuje ram i caly sprzet
<Voldenet> no bo delphi/c to są już tak średnio wysokopoziomowe
<jacekowski> delphi/C to sa wysokopoziomowe jezyki
<jacekowski> niskopoziomowy to jest assembler
<Voldenet> nie w porównaniu do perla
<Voldenet> albo haskella
<marzin_> ja mowie dla tych ludzi
<Voldenet> albo matlaba
<jacekowski> tak samo wysokopoziomowe
<jacekowski> tylko czesc kompilowana a czesc interpretowana
<Voldenet> c jest niższego poziomu
<marzin_> a wtedy haskell to chyba w polsce nie byl znany
<jacekowski> nie jest
<marzin_> to bylo z 12 lat temu
<Voldenet> klepanie kodu w C na jakieś AVRy bardzo przypomina kodowanie w asmie
<Voldenet> więc... jaka to różnica?
<jacekowski> ze co
<jacekowski> jakie kodowanie w asmie
<marzin_> no :)
<Voldenet> co
<jacekowski> ty chyba asma nie widziales
<marzin_> zaraz otwierasz
<Voldenet> no te napierdalanie jmp
<marzin_> asm{]
<marzin_> {}
<Voldenet> jacekowski: niestety widziałem
<jacekowski> jakie jmp w C
<Voldenet> jmp w asmie
<jacekowski> nie ma jumpow w C
<Voldenet> jacekowski: a goto?
<jacekowski> jest goto conajwyzej
<blondyn> czy assembler ma alternatywy ?
<blondyn> :D
<Voldenet> to co, jak nie jump?
<marzin_> goto?
<jacekowski> ale goto sie nie uzywa
<marzin_> hahaha :D
<Voldenet> jacekowski: jak to nie?
<Voldenet> jak masz dużo pętli zagnieżdżonych
<Voldenet> to się używa goto
<marzin_> to nie java
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nie zagniezdza sie petli
<Voldenet> Dlaczego?
<marzin_> ze goto jest ale nie kompiluje sie
<Voldenet> Dlaczego?
<marzin_> bo co?
<Voldenet> zresztą co za różnica
<jacekowski> bo jak masz zagniezdzone petle to masz gdzies algo zle
<jacekowski> a avr ma tylko 16mhz
<jacekowski> MHz
<Voldenet> no...
<Voldenet> i?
<asello> wie ktoœ coœ na temat Gt 430 1GB 128b
<asello> ?
<jacekowski> widac nie programowales nic na AVR
<jacekowski> co by musialo cos robic szybko
<Voldenet> no...i?
<marzin_> ja avr wogole nie ruszalem
<Voldenet> jacekowski: właśnie dlatego mówię, że C jest bardziej jak asm tam
<Voldenet> musisz dbać o cykle
<marzin_> moj jedyny robocik byl BEAM
<jacekowski> nie musisz
<marzin_> :D
<Voldenet> i zamiast while(1){ } lepiej użyć etykieta: i goto etykieta
<jacekowski> to juz kwestia tego ze to powolny procesor
<jacekowski> nie uzywa sie goto do zastepowania petli
<jacekowski> goto ma bardzo ograniczony zakres zastosowan
<Voldenet> Jak to nie?
<Voldenet> Ja używam i żyję.
<Voldenet> Co teras?
<jacekowski> goto nie gwarantuje integralnosci stosu
<Voldenet> goto nic nie gwarantuje
<Voldenet> tylko zmiane ip
<marzin_> Voldenet: to cie zjedza :)
<Voldenet> i co z tego?
<Voldenet> :D
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<Voldenet> Niech armageddon się rozpocznie
<marzin_> wiesz jak dziala goto w javie? :)
<asello> orientuje siê ktoœ w biosie w funkcji 2x V-link data support ?
<marzin_> wiec jest tj jest takie slowo kluczowe
<asello> czy jest niezale¿na od v-link mode 0 mode 1 ?
<marzin_> ale kompilator zabrania uzywac
<marzin_> nikt nie wie po co
<m477> co za burdel
<jacekowski> bo w javie jak rozwalisz stos to jestes w dupie
<Voldenet> m477: jacekowski uczy mnie że nie wolno goto
<blondyn> ok ja spadam ...
<jacekowski> nie ucze ze nie wolno
<Voldenet> a ja używam goto
<Voldenet> wszędzie
<marzin_> Voldenet: to propaganda
<Voldenet> Nie słuchajmy propagandy javokomuny
<jacekowski> nie mowie ze goto zle
<marzin_> z tym goto
<jacekowski> tylko mowie ze goto naduzywane jest zle
<jacekowski> bo konczy sie memleakami placzem i zgrzytaniem zebow
<blondyn> byby
<Voldenet> while(1){ while(1){while(1){while(1){while(1){while(1){while(1){ if(cośtam break; }}}}}}
<Voldenet> vs
<Voldenet> while(1){ while(1){while(1){while(1){while(1){while(1){while(1){ if(cośtam) goto dupa8; }}}}}} dupa8:
<Voldenet> LEPSZA WERSJA JEST LEPSZA
<jacekowski> i pieknie nie zwolniles zmiennych ze stosu
<jacekowski> i straciles 7 bajtow ramu w najlepszym razie
<m477> i co teraz
<asello> zna ktoœ jakiegoœ klienta irc na windowsa ktory ma kodowanie czcionek takie jak linuxie ?
<marzin_> m477: spokojnie
<marzin_> klient sie nie dowie
<jacekowski> m477: na sprzecie ktory ma 256 bajtow ramu, takie 7 bajtow ma duze znaczenie
<marzin_> przeciez nie uruchomi tego w debuggerze
<m477> jaki sens ma zagnierzdzanie while(1)?
<jacekowski> m477: psucie wydajnosci
<m477> wiec slaby przyklad
<marzin_> walić AVR
<marzin_> niech zyja BEAM-y
<marzin_> :D
<marzin_> bierzesz swiatloczujki
<marzin_> np 2
<marzin_> jakis L293
<marzin_> czy podobny
<marzin_> 2 silniczki
<marzin_> bateryjka
<marzin_> i masz zajecie :D
<Voldenet> jacekowski: co tam pisałeś?
<Voldenet> jacekowski: akurat w przypadku C nie straciłem nic
<marzin_> sa tacy co dosc zlozone rzeczy taka metoda robia
<Voldenet> bo tam while(1){ } jest przerabiany na jumpa do etykiety
<Voldenet> (przez lepsze kompilatory ofc)
<marzin_> mialem kolege co programowal AVR
<marzin_> w basicu(sic!)
<marzin_> nawet kompilator mial do tego
<marzin_> myslalem ze basic to juz wyklety
<marzin_> z kazdej platformy
<Voldenet> zresztą, c jest na tyle dobry, że tam wartość porównuje się ze stałą po chamsku
<marzin_> a to nie zalezy od kompilatora?
<kklimonda> no ba, if (c_str == "test") działa jak marzenie ;)
<Voldenet> marzin_: zależy
<marzin_> bo nowsze maja rozne dziwne udogodnienia
<Voldenet> kklimonda: działa jak marzenie
<Voldenet> zwróci zawsze 0
<marzin_> i ponoc kod czesto wyglada tak
<Voldenet> :D
<marzin_> ze czloweik by patrzac na dizasma nie doszedl do tego jak wygladalo to w C
<marzin_> ale chyba najwiekszy mix robi GHC haskella
<jacekowski> jak sie zna kompilator to sie da dojsc
<marzin_> wyznawcy mowia ze tak optymalizuje haskella
<marzin_> ze jest tylko o 20% wolniejszy od GCC
<marzin_> C
<Voldenet> spoko
<jacekowski> takie statystyki sa gowno warte
<Voldenet> goście od javy często mówią, że jest szybsza od C
<Voldenet> fizyka nie istnieje!
<Voldenet> :D
<marzin_> Voldenet: tyle ze to ponoc prawda :)
<m477> PONOC
<jacekowski> bo jest tak jakby
<Voldenet> co
<marzin_> ale w specyficznych sytuacjach
<jacekowski> wezmiesz programiste po studiach
<Voldenet> CO
<marzin_> jak kompilator C jest uowy
<dweller> Voldenet: pypy jest szybsze od c w niektórych benchmarkach
<dweller> ale to benchmarki :>
<marzin_> a niektore maszyny Javy maja wstawki w asmie
<jacekowski> i kazesz mu pisac w javie i C, to jego program w javie bedzie szybszy
<jacekowski> marzin_: gowno prwada
<Voldenet> język interpretowany/kompilowany w locie szybszy od języka kompilowanego wcześniej
<marzin_> jak nie?
<Voldenet> nobel z informatyki wyczuwam
<marzin_> ponoc byly cyrki z przenoszeniem
<marzin_> przez to
<jacekowski> marzin_: nowe JVM to JIT jest
<jacekowski> marzin_: bez sensu tam pchac asma
<m477> JIT?
<jacekowski> Just In Time
<m477> m
<jacekowski> opkody javy sa tlumaczone na opkody x86 i natywny kod x86 jest wykonywany
<jacekowski> nie ma zadnej emulacji ani innych takich
<Voldenet> jacekowski: rozumiem do czego zmierza to twierdzenie, ale to czyste lamerstwo
<Voldenet> C jest szybszy.
<Voldenet> Musi być.
<jacekowski> a jezyk kompilowany w locie moze byc szybszy
<jacekowski> ze wzgledu na znajomosc platformy docelowej
<Voldenet> nie może, chyba że zaimplementujemy inny algorytm
<Voldenet> a
<marzin_> Voldenet: C jest tez na JVM :)
<Voldenet> czyli zakładamy, że kompilator nie potrafi optymalizować kodu
<jacekowski> dlatego LLVM jest szybsze od gcc
 * Voldenet kiwa głową ze zrozumieniem
<kklimonda> Voldenet: JIT ma większe możliwości optymalizacji kodu od kompilatora bo ma więcej informacji
<jacekowski> ehhh
<Voldenet> w takim razie to twierdzenie ma sens
<m477> o szybkosci kodu decyduje umiejetnosc programisty a nie jezyka z jakiego korzysta >_>
<jacekowski> Voldenet: intel sie zachowuje zupelnie inaczej od amd
<Voldenet> m477: ale jak programista napisze ten sam algorytm w javie i c
<Voldenet> to co będzie szybsze?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: e, llvm kod C kompiluje szybciej od gcc, ale wynik ciągle gorsze o kilka procent z tego co pamiętam
<m477> zalezy co napisze....
<kklimonda> Voldenet: zależy od algorytmu
<jacekowski> Voldenet: i kompilator nie wie czy program bedzie sie wykonywal na amd czy interlu
<Voldenet> ha
<marzin_> chyba ze mu sie to ustawi
<jacekowski> Voldenet: czy moze jakims starym 386
<marzin_> (GCC ma takie coś? taka optymalizacje?)
<jacekowski> mozna
<Voldenet> a -O to niby co
<Voldenet> jak nie optymalizacja
<marzin_> ale nikt tego nie robi
<jacekowski> ale to nie takie cos
<marzin_> chyba ze dla siebie kompiluje
<jacekowski> masz jeszcze march i mcpu
<jacekowski> ustaw sobie mcpu na nocona
<jacekowski> i na p4/amd i starszych od core nie odpalisz
<marzin_> ponoc z interpretowanych to ogolnie
<marzin_> lua najszybsza jest
<marzin_> ale nie wiem czy to nie fake
<m477> :D
<m477> sam jestes fejk
<kklimonda> luajit, ale to już nie jest wtedy tak naprawdę interpretowany język ;)
<jacekowski> tak samo masz sse3, moznaby uzywac
<jacekowski> ale kupa ludzi ma procki ktore tego nie maja
<marzin_> zreszta jak ktos pogoogla to znajdzie
<jacekowski> i kompilator nie wie
<marzin_> wyniki ze python szybszy od C ;)
<jacekowski> ale JIT juz bedzie wiedzial czy moze sobie sse3 uzyc
<kklimonda> marzin_: python to język a nie jego implementacja
<marzin_> "according to your benchmark, an infinite loop in Python runs twice as fast as printing a single number in C++? That's indeed strange."
<dweller> marzin_: pypy, nie python jako taki
<marzin_> kklimonda: jedna jest sluszna: CPython
<marzin_> reszta to herezja
<marzin_> :)
<kklimonda> marzin_: pypy może być faktycznie wydajniejsze od C w niektórych benchmarkach
<kklimonda> cpython jest strasznie wolny tak naprawdę
<jacekowski> Voldenet: bo java, obecnie, dziala na takiej zasadzie, ze robi wstepna kompilacje do bajtkodu javy, i potem ostateczny etap robi na maszynie docelowej jak juz wie dokladnie co to jest za maszyna
<dweller> język nie ma nic do prędkości działania, tylko kompilator/interpreter/maszyna
<jacekowski> Voldenet: C kompiluje wszystko na uniwersalna platforme
<jacekowski> Voldenet: domyslnie
<marzin_> dweller: w sumie racja
<marzin_> C tez jest na np perlowego Parrota
<kklimonda> dweller: nie do końca - nie każdy język da się zoptymalizować w takim samym stopniu
<marzin_> :)
<marzin_> ale np haskell
<marzin_> GHC go b. dobrze optymalizuje chociaz haskell chyba jest skrajnie egzotyczny z punktu widzenia procka (tj najbardziej rozni sie od kodu maszynowego)
<Voldenet> jacekowski: tak
<marzin_> to zalezy ile pracy wlozyl ten co robil kompiler
<Voldenet> jacekowski: to jak policzymy, że java użyje jakichś operacji na wektorach powiedzmy
<Voldenet> a c nie zna takich rzeczy
<Voldenet> to tak, java będzie szybsza
<jacekowski> tu tez chodzi o optymalizacje pod specyficzny procesor
<marzin_> Voldenet: i sie pojawi kwestia przy tescie
<marzin_> co dokladnie w C jest odpowiednikiem danego algorytmu w Javie
<jacekowski> gdzie sie zdarza ze pojedynczy kawalek kodu jest kilkukrotnie wolniejszy w zalezniosci od tego jak go zapiszesz
<jacekowski> w zaleznosci od procesora
<qermit> mati75: jestem sławny \o\
<jacekowski> mam kawalek kodu ktory na amd jset prawie 10x szybszy niz na interlu
<jacekowski> intelu*
<jacekowski> dolozenie jednego NOPa powoduje ze wyniki sa prownywalne
<qermit> wniosek - nop jest zepsuty na amd
<marzin_> ale od jednego NOP
<marzin_> zwalnia?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> intel przyspiesza
<marzin_> czy moze jakims cudem przyszypsza?
<marzin_> :D
<m477> co robi?
<marzin_> jaja czy jakis dziwolag?
<qermit> wniosek 2 - nop - nadnormalna optymalizacja procesura
<marzin_> sobie robisz?
<qermit> marzin_: pewnie pipeline sie nie zapycha
<jacekowski> bo zamiast 100% missrate na branch prediction sie robi 0%
<marzin_> albo ktos cos skopal ten kto projektowal procesor
<jacekowski> marzin_: da sie napisac cos takiego w dokladnie druga strone
<marzin_> tak jak "nieoficjalne" instrukcje na starszych
<jacekowski> tylko trzeba poczytac manuale
<marzin_> w 80-tych
<marzin_> to bylo tak ze wiele prockow
<marzin_> mialo nieudokumnetowane instrukcje i nie dlatego ze producent zrobil to
<marzin_> tylko jako skutek uboczny implementacji tych "normalnych"
<jacekowski> dalej tak jest
<jacekowski> poza tym, procesory maja teraz cos co sie nazywa mikrokod
<jacekowski> zeby jak sie okazalo ze jest bug jakis to zeby mozna bylo go zalatac
<jacekowski> tylko ma to taka wade ze instrukcja ktora jest emulowana przez mikrokod jest wolniejsza
<marzin_> bug w procku?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> zdarzaja sie
<marzin_> cos jak soft w dekoderze TV? :)
<jacekowski> bardzo czesto
<marzin_> ale to kazdy wie
<jacekowski> prostsze
<marzin_> tylko glupek mysli ze procki sa doskonale
<marzin_> a bugi sa tylko w sofcie
<m477> marzin_: ale ty madry jestes
<jacekowski> wiele tych bugow nie wychodzi
<jacekowski> ale sa takie ktore maja ciekawe historie
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g intel floating point cpu bug
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Pentium FDIV bug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_FDIV_bug>
<jacekowski> z powodu tego buga intel wprowadzil mikrokod
<marzin_> znam to :D
<marzin_> tego z 1994
<marzin_> to byla sprawa glosna prawnie
<marzin_> bo chcieli intela pozywac
<jacekowski> byl tez jakis bug w amd wzglednie nie dawno
<jacekowski> gdzie jakas konkretna sekwencja instrukcji powodowala wyczyszczenie calego cache
<jacekowski> nawet z danymi ktore jeszcze nie zostaly wrzucone do ramu
<jacekowski> ale to tylko z r2
<m477> no i jak cos takiego moglo zostac dopuszczone do sprzedazy
<jacekowski> wiec to sie nie dalo wyeksploitowac w zaden normalny spowb
<jacekowski> bo r2 jest tylko przy wirtualizacji uzywane
<marzin_> m477: pewnie intel nie zatrudnil jasnowidzow
<jacekowski> i wtedy w r2 siedzi OS
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_F00F_bug
<jacekowski> ten tez ciekawy
<m477> marzin_: mogliby ciebie zatrudnic, bys odmienil bieg historii
<Voldenet> wszystko przed 2000 rokiem to były takie same prowizorki i informatyczny dziki zachód
<Voldenet> czasy, w których jednym pingiem zabijało się winowsa 98
<Voldenet> >.>
<m477> Oo
<marzin_> moj pierwszy OS :)
<marzin_> wlasciwie 2-gi
<Voldenet> m477: windows 98 był tak przejebany, że rezerwował stałą ilość bitów na icmp pinga
<Voldenet> ;D
<marzin_> byly tez
<marzin_> pluginy do mirc
<marzin_> ze mogles ludzi z win98
<marzin_> im kompy zawieszac :)
<marzin_> jak gadales
<marzin_> a ktos ci sie nie podobal
<marzin_> to wykorzystywalo
<marzin_> jakas luke w mirc i w win98
<marzin_> ok, lece :)
<Voldenet> dobre czasy
<Voldenet> :D
<m477> malo kto mial wtedy dostep do internetu
<Voldenet> uhm, to inna rzecz
<m477> zwlaszcza w pl
<Voldenet> 0202122
<Voldenet> 10000000000000000000000000000000000 rachunku
<Voldenet> pamiętam jakieś cwaniactwo z tańszym internetem, co to uruchamiali pod stałym łączem usługi i dialback szedł
<Voldenet> nigdy nie korzystałem, więc nie wiem jak to działa
<Voldenet> ale legendy są, jakoby wtedy dało się mieć zacne internety
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-30
<denysonique> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d53FdCEVplI&feature=youtu.be 16 sekundowe video, demonstrujace moja prostą appkę ktora napisalem w Ruby, robi screenshot i natychmiast wrzuca na server.
<m477> co za debil kurwa
<denysonique> m477: ?
<Ozil> denysonique: dragi taki efekt ma chłopak niestety. siedze na koniu
<m477> :)
<Ozil> dobra lece w kimono bo puźno się zrobiło
<Ozil> bry
<m477> kup slownik po drodze
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<denysonique> bastetmilo: siemka
<shpaq> mornin'
<rfv> witam
<rfv> takie pytanie jakim darmowym programem moge otworzyc pliki lwf
<rfv> google mówi ale ja potrzebuje do firmy
<rfv> free
<rafalmi> hej czy wie ktos może jak rozwiązać następujący problem ?
<rafalmi> http://www.qtforum.org/article/32763/glibc-libc-so-6-issues.html
<rfv> aplikacja do  plikó lwf
<m477> ;o
<mati75> `seen tajwanuser
<Przekliniak> mati75: tajwanuser was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 13 hours, 31 minutes, and 23 seconds ago: <tajwanuser> cze
<Voldenet> `seen Voldenet
<Przekliniak> Voldenet: Voldenet was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 9 hours, 53 minutes, and 16 seconds ago: <Voldenet> ale legendy są, jakoby wtedy dało się mieć zacne internety
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> orly
<m477> [01:12:19] <Voldenet> ale legendy są, jakoby wtedy dało się mieć zacne internety
<m477> by sie zgadzalo
<m477> w czym problem
<m477> -,-
<Voldenet> że powinien łapać linijkę z `seen
<mati75> `seen mati75
<Przekliniak> mati75: mati75 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 16 minutes and 36 seconds ago: <mati75> `seen tajwanuser
<Voldenet> i wypisywać coś w stylu 'nie rób se jaj'
<m477> Voldenet: AHA
<m477> i po ****
<tnixAddic> witam,
<Voldenet> witamy, witamy, problemy wyczuwamy
<tnixAddic> czy cos sie zmienilo z repozytoriami ?> wie ktos cos w temacie
<Voldenet> to znaczy
<tnixAddic> juz pokazuje
<Voldenet> no... codziennie się zmieniają
<tnixAddic> mam na mysli ipki/sposoby podlaczenia
<tnixAddic> np:
<tnixAddic> ie udało się połączyć z 91.205.75.176:27960 (91.205.75.176). - connect (113: No route to host)
<tnixAddic>   Unable to connect to 91.205.75.176:27960:
<Voldenet> umm
<Voldenet> no route to host znaczy dokładnie to co jest napisane
<Voldenet> to jest akurat twój problem
<Voldenet> albo twojego ISP
<tnixAddic> czlowieku od wczoraj to mam
<tnixAddic> sprawdzilem
<tnixAddic> zkilku miejsc
<tnixAddic> (fizycznie kilku)
<tnixAddic> inne isp
<Voldenet> Ty, faktycznie
<Voldenet> 15:  router.teredo.pl                                    2033.473ms !H
<tnixAddic> d3@d3:~$ telnet pl.archive.ubuntu.com 27960
<tnixAddic> Trying 91.189.92.181...
<tnixAddic> Trying 91.189.92.182...
<tnixAddic> Trying 91.189.92.183...
<tnixAddic> Trying 91.189.92.184...
<tnixAddic> Trying 91.189.92.169...
<tnixAddic> Trying 91.189.92.170...
<tnixAddic> Trying 91.189.92.176...
<tnixAddic> Trying 91.189.92.177...
<tnixAddic> Trying 91.189.92.179...
<tnixAddic> Trying 91.189.92.180...
<tnixAddic> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<tnixAddic> :)
<tnixAddic> od wczoraj tak
<Voldenet> No to grubo
<m477> kurwa
<Voldenet> a poszukaj weź mirrorów i sobie zmień w sources
<tnixAddic> szukam jakich mirrorow ... a masz pod reka moze :)
<tnixAddic> ?
<tnixAddic> alembica potrzebuje skompilowac a ten boost liba a nie chc poza repo dodawac poki nie trzeba
<Voldenet> niestety nie mam
<tnixAddic> :)
<Voldenet> http://ubuntu.task.gda.pl/ubuntu/
<Voldenet> znalazłem
<tnixAddic> dziekuje
<tnixAddic> do 10.10 bedzie tam :P ?
<m477> pijemy panowie
<Voldenet> 10.10 to jest...
<Voldenet> lucid?
<Voldenet> a nie, maverick
<Voldenet> to jest
<tnixAddic> eee,. tych nazw to nie ogarniam
<tnixAddic> maverick
<tnixAddic> ok a apt-get z jakiegos cache korzysta ?
<Voldenet> apt-cache
<tnixAddic> w sensie sources.list podmienilem a ten dalej z ubuntu.com chce ..
<tnixAddic> apt-cache patrze
<Voldenet> apt-get update
<tnixAddic> wlasnie przy update
<Voldenet> żeby pobrać nowe repo
<Voldenet> hm...
<tnixAddic> d3@d3:~$ sudo apt-get update
<tnixAddic> 0% [Podłączanie do 91.205.75.176 (91.205.75.176)
<tnixAddic> ... a zmienilema na task :)
<tnixAddic> no nie ogarniam ...
<tnixAddic> deb http://ubuntu.task.gda.pl/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<tnixAddic> to jest dobry wpis tak ?
<tnixAddic> to jak on przy update zaciagac chce ubuntu.com ...
<Voldenet> chyba
<mati75> zmień na np. http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/
<tnixAddic> o ja
<tnixAddic> zrobilem strace na apt-get
<tnixAddic> open("/etc/apt/apt.conf", O_RDONLY)     = 4
<tnixAddic> co to :)
<tnixAddic> Acquire::http::proxy "http://91.205.75.176:27960/";
<tnixAddic> w srodku
<tnixAddic> ktos wie co to ?
<Voldenet> proxy
<Voldenet> lolwat
<Voldenet> po czo mu proxy
<tnixAddic> wyczyscic moge ten apt.cons ?
<tnixAddic> moge ...
<tnixAddic> o matko
<tnixAddic> to wpis proxy byl ?
<tnixAddic> czyli jecze bez sensu wam tutaj
<tnixAddic> przepraszam :)
<Voldenet> btw, ciekawe dlaczego to wygląda jak perl
<tnixAddic> co perl ?
<Voldenet> Acquire::http::proxy "http://91.205.75.176:27960/"; to
<tnixAddic> nie wiem kiedy i jak to sie pojawilo szczerze mowiac
<tnixAddic> dziwny dzien musial byc
<bastetmilo> hm. Czy da się czymś podejrzeć psd na Ubu?
<Voldenet> gimp chyba potrafi w psd
<bastetmilo> gimp ma tendencje do gubienia warstw
<Voldenet> spokojnie
<Voldenet> nie da się ich edytować
<bastetmilo> a ja potrzebuje tylko zwyczajny podgląd
<Voldenet> chyba
<Voldenet> ustaw sobie chmod -w
<Voldenet> i nie zepsuje gimp
<Voldenet> chociaż gnom chyba ma jakieś wtyczki do obsługi psd
<m477> esu maria grat pada
<tnixAddic> dzieki i pa
<bastetmilo> Nope. Może i gimp otwiera ale źle to robi.
<m477> ol co to ten google play
<bastetmilo> LOL. Co zrobić żeby mieć podgląd PSD na Linuksie? Nalezy otworzyć OpenOffica i wstawić do dokumentu nasz plik psd...
<Voldenet> Lol.
<m477> lOl
<Voldenet> Ale wiesz, na windowsie to też nie jest takie proste
<Voldenet> trzeba jakiegoś paint.net instalować, albo irfanview
<bastetmilo> Nie mam windowsa.
<m477> buuu
<m477> czas najwyzszy cos chlapnac
<DaZ> gimp troche wspiera psd przeciez? :f
<DaZ> ajfink.
<dweller> wspiera
<dweller> w pewnym stopniu
<bastetmilo> DaZ: słowo klucz: trochę.
<DaZ> openofis lepiej?
<bastetmilo> DaZ: perfekcyjnie.
<bastetmilo> tylko zaznaczam, że chodziło mi o zwykły podgląd pliku.
<DaZ> still
<DaZ> dziwny swiat :f
<mati75> no
<mati75> w rzeszowie śnieg pada
<mati75> a ja mam letnie opony
 * Biszkopcik chciał wyjść na dwór w sandałach a tam pługopiaskarka
<m477> co za debil
<m477> witamy lisu :-)
<mati75> m477: i co zrobiłeś?
<m477> nie bij :(
<m477> asf
<cojack> rzeszow to wiocha zabita deskami gdzie psy dupa szczekaja a bociany pionowo startuja
<cojack> dobra wiocha dla wapniakow
<mati75> gdzie się nie ruszysz to trafiasz na menela
<mati75> i każdy chce 5 zł
<mati75> a co ja jestem pomoc społeczna
<cojack> wez mi nie mow
<cojack> tych z pod dworca to juz tyle razy ganialem
<cojack> ze mi sie odechcialo, dalej tam pewnie stoja
<cojack> tam przy pksie obok zapiekanke to masz 3 typow dzien w dzien stoja
<cojack> a na przeciwko przy supersamie cale stada latem stoja
<mati75> nie jeżdzże pks
<mati75> ale na dąbrowskiego to się tylu kręci, że nie trudno na jakiegoś trafić
<cojack> przeciez tam jest komisariat nie daleko
<cojack> ba jaki tam komisariat
<mati75> komendda
<cojack> to jest glowna siedziba policji na podkarpaciu
<cojack> wlasnie, komenda
<mati75> słyszałem, że tam przystanek rozwalili
<mati75> pod samą komendą
<cojack> najciemniej pod latarnia
<cojack> nie wiem co sie tam w rzeszy dzieje bo juz od 3 lat tam nie mieszkam i nie chce tam wracac
<mati75> ja się przeniosłem
<mati75> ale widzę dalej na wschód to coraz gorzej
<cojack> skad sie przeniosles?
<mati75> z lublina
<cojack> to jedz do przemysla
<cojack> jaroslaw, tamte okolice
<mati75> tam trafić na menela to jest sztuka
<cojack> to sie zdziwisz co sie tam dzieje :D
<mati75> wiochy zabite dechami?
<cojack> to tez, ale to jest obraz Polski z przed 40 lat :D :D
<cojack> ruscy, ukraini, wszystko tak jak bylo tak jest dalej
<mati75> zzauważyłem jedną ciekawą rzecz
<mati75> ja mam w domu szybszy internet niż jak tutuaj uczelnia ma
<cojack> w rzeszowie? nie ma nic ciekawego
<tajwanuser> cze
<mati75> tajwanuser: sławny jesteś
<cojack> mati75: wzis?
<tajwanuser> tzn?
<mati75> tajwanuser: http://www.kretyn.com/64450
<mati75> cojack: polibuda
<cojack> rzeszowska?
<cojack> raczej
<cojack> nvm
<mati75> ja
<tajwanuser> a, to
<tajwanuser> stare
<tajwanuser> :P
<cojack> mati75: wydzial?
<mati75> etit
<mati75> zresztą na wszystkich jest tak samo
<cojack> etit?
<cojack> elektrotechniki i infy?
<mati75> tak
<mati75> nie pamiętam jaki oni tam skróŧ mają
<cojack> ktory rok
<cojack> enywej
<cojack> z pg mielismy na wsizie goscia z analizy matematycznej
<cojack> wyjebali go za alkoholizm :D
<cojack> hahahaha, wstawiony przychodzil do nas na wyklady :D :D z piersioweczka :D
<mati75> przepraszam zaschło mi w gardle
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> ktos sie moze orientuje jak w ubu podniesc interfejsy sieciowe przed zalogowaniem do systemu?
<cojack> drathir: /etc/init.d ?
<gjm> bry
<gjm> drathir: lewarkiem
<panx> jak sformatować pendrive z konsoli???
<buharin> moze ktos pomoc klopot z java mam
<panx> peszek :D
<buharin> Wizarda nie ma : (
<panx> buharin, wiesz może co odpiwada w KDE za gnome-panels... chodzi o ten pasek na dole + pulpit , tyle że KDeowski
<buharin> panx, nie wiem misku ja wykasowalem linux'a czasowo
<panx> a coś wmontował?
<panx> Windowsa? :D\
<buharin> tja :P
<buharin> panx, ubuntu znudzil mi sie a innego linux'a dobrego nie znam
<buharin> jeszcze by evernote na linux'a przydal
<qermit> OkropNick: a ci sue stało?
<qermit> buharin: ^^
<OkropNick> grr
<buharin> qermit, :P
<buharin> qermit, no nareszcie udalo mi sie przeslac informacje przez socket ;D
<qermit> WTF
<qermit> używaj qt
<buharin> qt?
<jarekpp107> hej bastetmilo
<fujisan> hi
<fujisan> dutch ubuntu people can be racist i experienced it :( and then i complained in the ubuntu-ops channel and they banned me
<fujisan> and racism gets treated as a joke oh it was just a joke etc
<fujisan> just wanted to let you guys know i didnt stand for it and fought it and i wont give up zero tolerance
<fujisan> thanks
<jarekpp107> mam pytanie do was mądrzy koledzy , zainstalowałem sobie IPcop na virtualbox  zbrigowałem karty  i po podaniu IP IPcop i odpowiedniego portu nie  uruchamia mi się strona a wyświetla taki komunikat http://wklej.to/yS8DA
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<karoles> cz
<jarekpp107> fajny sprzęcik http://allegro.pl/jcb-sitemaster-tp802-wodoodporny-wojskowy-i2242250725.html
<karoles> jarekpp107: a jak piwo otworzysz :/?
<jarekpp107> telefonem he
<karoles> nie
<karoles> bo ma gumowe
<karoles> takie cos
<jarekpp107> hmm
<jarekpp107> to kluczem od domu he
<jarekpp107> kolega  np ma taki http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoCZXCKledQ&feature=related
<jarekpp107> i normalnie piwko odpala
<jarekpp107> nawet kiedyś pod wodną z nim pływał he
<jarekpp107> albo filmy z pod wody :P
<bastetmilo> część jarekpp107
<bastetmilo> cześć*
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,  co tam:P
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: praca praca praca!
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,  pracoholizm he
<m477> glupi mecz mnie obudzil
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: po prostu mam jej duzo. W pracy mamy lekka obsuwę, musze siedziec do prawie 18:00 a jeszcze mam swoich klientów...
<jarekpp107> :) to widzę masz ciekawie
<jarekpp107> ja walczę z prezentacją maturalną napisałem już 4 i żądna nie została zaakceptowana
<Ozil> biore stuwe za napisanie prezentacji
<jarekpp107> yhy już 2 takich asów miałem he :)
<jarekpp107> i to 2  piątkowe polonistki z LO :)
<jarekpp107> i nie przeszło
<jarekpp107> a w mojej pracy napisała że za śmierdzi pijaństwem he :)
<BlessJah> jarekpp107: to twoja praca, nie polonistki, poza tym, przedstawiasz jej prace czy konspekt jedynie?
<jarekpp107> prace
<jarekpp107> i jak jej nie zaakceptuje to nie dopuszcza do matury  czytaj  wpisuje szamte
<jarekpp107> szmate *
<BlessJah> stara matura czy co???
<jarekpp107> nowa
<BlessJah> ciekawe macie rozwiazania, moze znowu jakas reforma byla
<BlessJah> albo i dwie
<jarekpp107> i jeszcze wymyśliła sobie że jak ktoś dziś do 9 nie odda jej bibliografii to ma 1 ze startu
<jarekpp107> a w WSO jest napisane do ze 20  kwietnia trzeba oddać
<BlessJah> nasze polonistki jedynie konspekt sprawdzaly, sam zas egzamin ustny to byla farsa
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: bardzo ciekawie. Ja tak lubię :)
<jarekpp107> nauczyciele mają dodatki niby od większej ilości zdanych uczniów chyba he
<jarekpp107> dlatego dopuszcza tylko rodzynków he
<BlessJah> nie znam nikogo, kto oblałby ustny polski
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: opowiadaj jak było wczoraj na wykładzie. Nie mogłam być, to mi sie relacja należy.
<BlessJah> chyba ze jakieś technikum/zawodówka
<jarekpp107> a czym różni się LO od technikum przepraszam bardzo :)
<BlessJah> zalezy
<jarekpp107> w technikum są takie same przedmioty jak w LO + trudne zawodowe
<BlessJah> mniej wiecej
<BlessJah> inne siatki godzinowe, mniej tych ogolnoksztalcacych, wiekszy nacisk na zawodowe
<bastetmilo> plizz, niech ktoś przeklei BlessJahowi moja wcześniejsza wypowiedź :)
<BlessJah> dlatego odsetek sukcesow wynosi mniej niz 50%, a przystepuje do matury kilka-kilkanascie procent
<elwin013> jarekpp107: macie krótko mówiąc przejebane z tą polonistką
<jarekpp107> a wiesz czemu przystępuje kilkanaście procent
<jarekpp107> bo  tylko tyle zostało dopuszczonych
<BlessJah> skoro dopuszczaja rodzynkow, to jak wytlumaczysz odsetek sukcesow ponizej 50%?
<jarekpp107> :) no może z rodzynkami to przesadziłem , ale ci co kupili dobrą prezentację to przechodzą
<jarekpp107> ale to jest przecież  BŁĄD edukacji .  Uczą tak jak  uczono 50 lat  temu  a teraz inne czasy  jakieś zmiany powinny być
<BlessJah> cke.edu.pl/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1027&Itemid=2
<jarekpp107> przynajmniej lekcje  takie co wpadną w głowę a nie
<BlessJah> technika 63%
<jarekpp107> szybko szybko robimy bo nie ma czasu
<jarekpp107> 60 % to chyba nie jest źle
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> inaczej, podstawowym celem technikum, nie jest produkcja maturzystow
<BlessJah> choc mnie zastanawia to, ze przystepuje polowa tego, co po liceum
<jarekpp107> wiesz podstawowym celem technikum powinno być przygotowanie do zawodu i do LO  bo teraz często po  samym technikum nic sie nie ma
<BlessJah> brakuje porownania ilosci uczeszczajacych do liceum i technikum ogolem
<jarekpp107> ja np po technikum elektrycznym nie mam nic
<jarekpp107> kiedyś mogłem  zrobić uprawnienia budowlane albo coś takiego
<jarekpp107> ale wycofali to  kilka lat temu
<jarekpp107> no i co teraz zostaje tylko papierek technika do teczuszki
<jarekpp107> ewentualnie studia
<BlessJah> musisz sie przyczaic i zrobic zaoczne albo jakies studium, nie wiem
<jarekpp107> ale to trzeba maturę zdać
<elwin013> Mhm, u mnie natomiast jest tak, że dobrego technikum nie ma, wiec większość idzie do liceów
<BlessJah> studia po technikum sa, przynajmniej te inzynierskie, trudne
<jarekpp107> znajomi po tym technikum  którzy poszli na elektrotechnikę chwalą sobie bo praktycznie do 3 roku  mieli większość materiału w technikum
<jarekpp107> wiec siedzą słuchają i powtarzają np
<jarekpp107> no i pracownie mieli itp   a taki po LO to amperomierza czy watomierza nie podłączy albo spali albo pozabija wszystkich do okoła
<BlessJah> elwin013: u mnie na caly powiat jest jedno liceum, do ktorego idzie kazdy, kto sie dostanie, technikum o fatalnym poziomie (do matury przystepuje kilka procent, zdaje moze 30%), zawodowka dzielaca z technikum budynek o zalosnym poziomie
<BlessJah> i jakis twor rolniczo-ogolnoksztalcacy, w ktorym nauczyciele boja sie lekcje prowadzic
<BlessJah> jarekpp107: wbrew pozorom licea sa w stanie nauczyc dokonywania podstawowych pomiarow
<elwin013> Dobra, to u mnie jest lepiej.
<bastetmilo> a Wy znów gadacie o maturach...
<jarekpp107> Ooo  w którym  ??
<bastetmilo> no ile można :)
<elwin013> Ale jeśli liceum ma przyrządy w szkole to tak, da radę nauczyć :P
<jarekpp107> na fizyce  coś takiego uczą ?
<BlessJah> jarekpp107: kazde, zalezy wlasnie od fizyka
<jarekpp107> no a jak nie ma to uczą na tablicy
<jarekpp107> i zazwyczaj  dział z elektryczności jest traktowany po łebkach :P
<elwin013> Daj spokój, w sumie najważniejszy dział w liceum, a wychodzi różnie :P
<BlessJah> na tablicy na 100% w kazdym LO jest, i to nie po lebkach, chodz tez sie duzo mowi o samej istocie pradu a nie pradzie jako takim
<BlessJah> eksperymenty i pomiary w czesci sie przeprowadza
<jarekpp107> ale pewnie fizyka  w LO  ty tylko  taka aby coś napisać na maturze
<BlessJah> zalezy od fizyka
<jarekpp107> przynajmniej tak u mnie było w technikum
<BlessJah> ja samych pomiarow elektrycznych, indywidualnie albo w 3 osobowych grupach, dokonywalem w czasie 3 lat ze 4-5 razy
<BlessJah> nie jest to duzo
<jarekpp107> ooo to miałeś szczęście he :)
<BlessJah> ale byly tez inne eksperymenty, zabawy z waga, kalorymetrem, wahadlem
<jarekpp107> ale amplidyny już byś nie podłączył co he
<BlessJah> jarekpp107: wystarczy mi instrukcja
<jarekpp107> no w sumie he :P
<jarekpp107> instrukcje do silników simensa mają po 300 stron he  i w sumie tam jest więcej  napisane niż nam mówili he
<BlessJah> no ale tez nie wymagajmy od czlowieka po LO znajomosci jakiegokolwiek konkretnego urzadzenia
<jarekpp107> no
<jarekpp107> ale powiem ci  że teraz uprawnienia elektryka może  zdobyć każdy
<jarekpp107> nawet piekarz czy ktoś po gimnazjum
<BlessJah> czterosuwy mielismy, dwusuwy, jako ciekawostka wankla
<BlessJah> jarekpp107: kwestia kasy, ile kosztuja te uprawnienia?
<jarekpp107> idziesz i robisz kurs za 500 zl na którym patrzysz się w sufit  i nic nie trzeba umieć
<BlessJah> 300? 500?
<BlessJah> u mnie na uczelni sa chyba 350
<jarekpp107> oo
<jarekpp107> ale warto he można w kotłowni pracować hehe
<jarekpp107> albo jako robol u elektryka na wakacje
<jarekpp107> BlessJah,  a na jakiej uczelni jesteś
<BlessJah> PWr
<BlessJah> i wiem, ze czlowiek po technikum musi zapieprzac jak murzyn, duzo matmy
<BlessJah> jarekpp107: te uprawnienia sa na kilka lat, chyba bardziej oplaca sie z inz przed nazwiskiem zrobic i dorzucic do cv
<jarekpp107> na 5
<jarekpp107> no ale uprawnienia nie dadzą inż he
<jarekpp107> no ale wiesz technik też ma jakąś funkcję
<BlessJah> ma
<jarekpp107> zawszę można na pisać  tech.   jan  kowalski
<jarekpp107> żadko  bo żadko ale można
<BlessJah> jak ida zawodowe tytuly?
<jarekpp107> ??
<jarekpp107> zawodowe czyli
<jarekpp107> chodzi ci  o inż  , mgr ?
<BlessJah> lol, na wiki sprawdzilem
<BlessJah> wolna amerykanka
<jarekpp107> wolna czyli ?
<jarekpp107> jaki kierunek nawiasem pytając
<BlessJah> ech, mgr jest zawodowym, myslalem do tej pory ze naukowy
<BlessJah> mgr inz arch
<jarekpp107> :P
<jarekpp107> architekturę studiujesz ?
<BlessJah> nie
<karoles> mgr inż deb
<karoles>  ;D
<BlessJah> szukam najdluzszego tytulu
<karoles> jestem paczką.
<karoles> mgr inż deb karoles
<karoles> : D
<BlessJah> deb?
<jarekpp107> doc dr  hab :)
<karoles> deb
<karoles> ; d
<karoles> albo
<BlessJah> widzialem publikacje osoby o tytulach (skroconych) dluzszych od nazwiska
<karoles> tar gz BlessJah
<karoles> :D
<jarekpp107> hehe
<jarekpp107> to chyba ktoś się  maj nazywał
<BlessJah> nie, na nazywal sie maj
<BlessJah> ale jedyne co moglismy wymyslec, zeby jeszcze tytul wydluzyc, to stopien wojskowy, bylo wszystko inne
<BlessJah> wiem, ks. moznaby
<bastetmilo> ks?
<jarekpp107> chyba kapelan jest w wojsku
<jarekpp107> chyba coś mi głośniki nie grają raz gra lewy  raz prawy na zmianę he
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: masz zepsute głosniki :)
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,  po czym to wywnioskowałaś
<jarekpp107> to jest przestrzenne stereo po prostu
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: i dlatego Twoje stwierdzenie ze nie grają brzmiał jakby coś bylo z nimi nie tak?
<jarekpp107> dokładnie he :)
<jarekpp107> mnie trudno zrozumieć he :P
<bastetmilo> no w koncu cos jest nie tak czy poinformowałeś nas tak o, zeby sie pochwalić?
<kklimonda> :D
<bastetmilo> a gdziś pożegnaliśmy grafika w pracy... mam wrażenie, że liczył na jakieś większe emocje czy "będzie nam Cie brakowało"...
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: hyhy, aż tak słaby był? ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: był średni jeśli chodzi o www, ale całkiem dobry w DTP. Ale to on się od nas zwolnił.
<karoles> BlessJah: stopien instruktorski
<bastetmilo> Od poniedziałku będzie nowy. Jeszcze go nie widziałam.
<bastetmilo> Ah. I będziemy mieli akoncicie na praktykach, hrhrhr.
<karoles> ejj
<karoles> kto to te akonty
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: "akoncicia"?
<karoles> :D  si z nich smieje: D?
<karoles> jarekpp107: graja tylko na zmiane :P
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: żenski account manager
<karoles> no i od czego to?
<bastetmilo> http://gazetapraca.pl/gazetapraca/1,74896,2973343.html
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: ach, widzę, że u was w firmie też w pełni korzystanie z angielskich nazw stanowisk?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: macie CEO i CTO? ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: no weź. Agencja merketingowa bez angielskich nazw??
<bastetmilo> :)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: hehe
<bastetmilo> nie mamy CEO i CTO bo jeszcze nie ma tak dużo osób :)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: pfft
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: ja znałem CEO firmy 3 czy 4 osobowej ;)
<jarekpp107> czyli to taki odpowiednik lizusa wyjadacza he :)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: a nie. CEO mamy :)
<jarekpp107> trzeba dobrze podejść by dużo ugryźć he
<bastetmilo> ale raczej nie jako "pan prezes" tylko szef wszystkich :)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: no tak, ale na wizytówce ma CEO? ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: nie, aż tak to nie :)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: ah, no to jeszcze nie do końca macie pomieszane ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: on raczej zajmuje sie akonceniem :)
<bastetmilo> aa. I już nie jestem na okresie próbnym. Yay.
<jarekpp107> nie szukacie elektryka w pracy może he
<jarekpp107> :)
<bastetmilo> od poniedziałku pełny etat :)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: no ja mam nadzieję, jak ci dali tak poważne stanowisko ;
<kklimonda> ;)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: czy udało ci się wywalczyć powrót do frontendu?
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: niestety :/ nadal chca mnie pchac w backend.
<bastetmilo> ale kołorker chodził dzis i powtarzał "ale ty jesteś zajebista" bo rozpracowywałam preste :)
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was teści ubu 12.04 beta 2?
<jarekpp107> w dzisiejszych czasach da się na  grafice zarobić coś ?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: taka muzyka? ;)
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: ja "testuję" (tzn. używam)
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: unity 5.8 i hud'a macasz?
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: tak
<jarekpp107> ostanio czytałem o pracy operatora stołu ze studia nagrań który jest odpowiedzialny  za odpowiednie zmontowanie  filmów z efektami , godzina pracy 2000 zł
<jarekpp107> są 4 takie stoły w polsce każdy po 4 mln
<kklimonda> brb
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: no... muzyka na moje uszy, bo przy szefie to też powiedział... ale potem próbował "oddać" mi całą relizacje sklepu...
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: jak hud w pl wersji językowej śmiga
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: #define grafika
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,   yyyyy po co to
<jarekpp107> wyganiasz mnie :(
<jarekpp107> nie no fajnie
<jarekpp107> :)
<bastetmilo> < jarekpp107> w dzisiejszych czasach da się na  grafice zarobić coś ?
<m477> pijemy
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: zdefiniuj o jaka grafike ci chodzi
<bastetmilo> m477: Ty pijesz.
<m477> nono
<jarekpp107> :) chodzi grafikę związaną  z  www i tym podobnym
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: da się. jak się to potrafi.
<bastetmilo> skoro moja firma potrafi...
<jarekpp107> ale to chyba trzeba  już w okresie prenatalnym PS  dostać :)
<jarekpp107> legalnego najlepiej :)
<bastetmilo> PS to tylko narzędzie
<bastetmilo> można znac doskonale PS
<bastetmilo> i nie miec talentu
<bastetmilo> bez tego nic sie nie zrobi
<jarekpp107> e to ja się nie nadaje bo dla mnie człowiek to z 5 kresek się składa he
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: tak. Nie nadajesz się.
<jarekpp107> :)
<jarekpp107> ale teraz abstrakcja jest modna
<jarekpp107> możesz pokazać jakieś wasze realizacje
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: jak chcesz być artystą
<jarekpp107> :)
<jarekpp107> będąc artystą nie zarobię na emeryturę
<jarekpp107> a teraz trzeba długo harować
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: nie wiem, nie testuję polskiej wersji
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: damn...
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: podejrzewam, że tak samo jak w angielskiej
<Matan[M]> no nic, poczekam jeszcze z miesiąc
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: bo się zastanawiam czy postawić dzieciakom na maszynie 12.04
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: nie wiem, musisz sam przetestować ;)
<kklimonda> u mnie działa bardzo dobrze całość
<kklimonda> huda można zawsze wyłączyć
<Matan[M]> ktoś tu z was słyszał o środowisku graficznym MATE?
<karoles> yerba
<karoles> !
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: większość zainteresowanych, ale to środowisko nie ma szans przeżycia
<marzin> hejka :D
<m477> no cze :D
<bastetmilo> hej marzin
<m477> legia bialo czerwoni
<bastetmilo> łot?
<m477> a nie?
<bastetmilo> a tak?
<m477> nom
<m477> niestety
<bastetmilo> niestety?
<Matan[M]> dafuq i just read...
<m477> nono
<m477> scierwo jest piekne
<TheNumb> ö
<m477> internety mnie chakujom
<lisu> re
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vZDZ3dw ;]
<foreste> czesc
<m477> stare
<lisu> niby 1st
<m477> gz lisu:)
<lisu> gz?
<lisu> co to oznacza?
<m477> gz=gratz :-)
<mati75> "Jadę samochodem, nagle zapaliła się kontrolka "check engine". Zatrzymałam się, podniosłam maskę, sprawdziłam - silnik jest, więc pojechałam dalej."
<karoles> ; D.
<m477> ;/
<dweller> ;f
<m477> nie smaczne
<ToMo> check engine - sprawdź silnik; engine: checked - silnik jest
<m477> ;o
<m477> a ja glupi mysalem ze chodzi o check bankowy
<dweller> thank you captain obvious!
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> za długo na nogach
<lisu> a btw, ktoś coś kombinował z firebirderm na debianie?
<ToMo> captain planet - the power is yours
<m477> powe rade - the power is back
<lisu> browar
<lisu> i humor is back
<m477> lisu++
<lisu> kurde, mozna zrobic tak, aby w gnome szelu jak ktoś plumknie nicka na irssi wyskoczylo powiadomienie?
<lisu> kaszana, raczej chyba nie ;/
<lisu> ja pierdziu, wywalili coherence z totema w 11.20
<karoles> das
<karoles> tak
<karoles> lisu: write
<karoles> mesg -y
<karoles> i musisz ustawic zeby na hajlajta
<karoles> irssi uruchamialo ./skrypt.sh
<karoles> a on write [user] [tekst]
<lisu> o
<karoles> tfu
<lisu> no prosze, powaznie? ale nie chce mi sie dzis tego juz robic
<karoles> write [user] [tty] [tekst]
<karoles> No, tak ja bym zrbił xD. Moze ktos zna lepszy pomysl
<karoles> bo domyslnie msz pts/0
<dweller> wut?
<karoles> 00:41 < lisu> kurde, mozna zrobic tak, aby w gnome szelu jak ktoś plumknie  nicka na irssi wyskoczylo powiadomienie?
<dweller> lisu: bell w irssi i terminalu włącz
<karoles> ale jest pierwsza a ja jestem chory :P.
<dweller> i screenie ew. jak używasz
<dweller> i będzie mrygało
<dweller> chyba lepsze niż powiadomienia, przynajmniej po ssh działa
<karoles> dweller: to nie rozwiazuje problemu, bo jak dzialasz bez Xów dupa
<lisu> dweller: hmm, dzwonek terminala w terminalu?
<dweller> incepcja
<dweller> urgent dla wma puszcza i mryga
<dweller> w xmonadzie działa fajnie
<karoles> Cholera
<karoles> zeby mi sie psuja
<karoles> bede musial isc do dentysty
<lisu> karoles: za dużo szczęką ruszasz
<karoles> wlasnie
<karoles> pozywna kolacja
<karoles> parowki
<karoles> musze isc zrobic
<karoles> O
<karoles> Ktos ma jakies info
<karoles> dlaczego niebezpiecznik nie dziala?
<BlessJah> DDOS
<BlessJah> szymon zdjął
<karoles> :S.
<karoles> serio pytam
<BlessJah> skończyły mi się impulsy na szklaną kulę, a okres rozliczeniowy mam od 1 każdego miesiąca
<BlessJah> jutro sprawdzę
<karoles> znaczy w sumie po jutrze
<BlessJah> w niedzielę jest 32 marca?
<karoles> jutro zaczyna sie od kiedy wstane dziś.
<karoles> wiem
<karoles> ze te zdanie jest wewnetrznie sprzeczne
<m477> jak sie parsowanie obrazu nazywa
<ToMo> http://www.kkiem.agh.edu.pl/dydakt/Im_An_Links2.html ?
<m477> ;/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-31
<m477> ale kac kupa wali
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> cze
<m477> :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> :)
<Matan[M]> bry nerdy
<denysonique> "Zaproszenia wysłane przez Ciebie (708)"
<denysonique> Trzeba troche być socjanym na NK
<pakos> co tam nk, fejsbuk teraz sie liczy
<denysonique> ja tylko testuje skrypt
<denysonique> zapraszarke
<denysonique> mam juz 17 znajomych
<pakos> ja to juz nie wchodze
<denysonique> teraz juz 19
<pakos> nie zaakceptowalem dawno temu zmiany regulaminu i mieli mi konto skasowac ale nadal jest
<denysonique> hmm
<denysonique> NK to taki cyrk
<denysonique> wesoly cyrk
<denysonique> dzieki napianiu tego skrytpu
<denysonique> zaczynam rozumiec, pewne sprawy
<denysonique> dlaczego jeszcze istnieje i po co oraz dla kogo
<pakos> dla kasy chyba :P
<Matan[M]> a dla czegoż innego
<Matan[M]> ponoć polaczki z nk to chodliwy towar
<pakos> :)
<denysonique> Matan[M]: no chodliwy
<denysonique> jest komu co sprzedac
<dweller> pakos: lepiej, jeżeli nie zaakceptujesz to wraca do tego samego okienka i musisz zaakceptować :D
<dweller> a jeżeli popatrzeć na regulamin facebooka i nk to nk jest mniej restrykcyjny
<dweller> no i możesz dochodzić swoich praw
<pakos> dweller: nie wiem czy to okienko sie ciagle pojawia, nie wchodzilem od dawna
<pakos> a na fb mam konto ale poza kilkoma znajomymi nic nie dodawalem wiec wisi mi to w sumie
<pakos> jakas mnie te portale nie wciagaja
<dweller> na ja mam w sumie po to żeby mieć kontakt z ludzmi z grupy
<Matan[M]> social networking sucks
<tajwanuser> cze
<hp> help mi
<hp>  siema
<hp> lol
<hp> co tam
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: nie będziesz mi mówiła co jest dobre a co złe!
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: nie będę?
<karoles> nie będziesz!
<bastetmilo> nie?
<karoles> nie.
<bastetmilo> to nie.
<karoles> Matan[M]: widzisz, tak jej sie mówi, o!
<Matan[M]> karoles: i tak ma to w d...poważaniu
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: masz zły dzień? idź wyzyj się na kims innym.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: mam dobry dzień
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: nie życzę sobie takich uwag na swój temat.
<Matan[M]> prawie potrącił mnie samochód, ktoś opierdzielił mi portfel z dokumentami w autobusie i siedzę przed domem bo zgubiłem klucze
<Matan[M]> tak więc dzień jest dobry jak to ujęłaś
<bastetmilo> telefonu Ci nie zbrali.
<bastetmilo> zabrali*
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: nie
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: cóż, usłyszałbym gdyby zarąbali bo bym przestał słyszeć muzyki
<Matan[M]> so it seems legit
<karoles> Matan[M]: wifi masz :)
<Matan[M]> nie mam wifi
<karoles> o
<karoles> to plac za pakiety.
<Matan[M]> nie placę
<Quintasan> Dobry
<bastetmilo> hej Quintasan
 * qermit is bak
<m477> ;o
<gentooer> Witam was. Może nie jestem użytkownikiem ubuntu, ale niedawno byłem a na chacie gentoo nie są zbyt skłonni to pomocy mi więc zapytam was. Jak zmienić czas w systemie? Wszystkie możliwości jakie próbowałem zmienialy czas tylko do następnego zalogowania a polecenie hwclock --systohc nie pomagało. Jakieś pomysły?
<gentooer> Bardzo ewentualnie mógłbym utworzyć skrypt co by mi za każdym włączeniem systemu zmieniał godzinę na o 2h większą ale wolałbym zrobić to bardziej po ludzku.
<gentooer> Ktoś pomoże?
<BlessJah> ttp://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml
<BlessJah> gentoo ma świetną dokumentację, nie dziwię się, że nie chcieli pomóc, dziwię się, że porywasz się na gentoo, jeśli przerasta cię zmiana strefy czasowej
<BlessJah> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap3
<gentooer> strefę czasową mam zmienioną na Warsaw/Europe
<BlessJah> zegar sprzętowy masz w utc czy localtime?
<gentooer> localtime
<BlessJah> gentooer: jaką godzinę ci hwclock pokazuje?
<gentooer> poprawną 18:00
<gentooer> ale date już nie
<gentooer> chociaż jest ustawione na Europe/Warsaw
<gentooer> pokazuje mi o 2 godziny wcześniej
<gentooer> a UTC widzi 4 godziny wcześniej
<BlessJah> UTC to (prawie) GMT, czyli -2h
<gentooer> no tak wiem, że w UTC są 2 godziny mniej niz u nas
<gentooer> ok jakoś to zrobię. Narka.
<Wizard> cześć
<m477> sniek pada ;o
<Wizard> :(
<karoles> u mnie ptaki cwierkaja, :)
<Wizard> a dajcie mi spokój, właśnie z urlopu wróciłem :(
<dweller> mi słońce w oczy świeci ;3
<karoles> Wizard: na nartach byłeś  ;D?
<m477> a mi sniek na ryj sypie
<Wizard> karoles, jeszcze mnie nie pojebało aż tak
<Wizard> ja lubię swoje nogi
<karoles> oO
<karoles> narty sa bezpieczne
<Wizard> mam to gdzieś ;]
<Wizard> góry interesują mnie jedynie latem
<Wizard> narty są dobre dla nowobogackich z Warszawy ;P
<gjm> tak
<m477> bc?
<Wizard> bc?
<m477> nie
<lubasowo1> to polski IRC?
<lubasowo1> this is polish IRC/
<lubasowo1> ?
<bastetmilo> lubasowo1: nie
<bastetmilo> bo wcale nie ma -pl w nazwie kanału
<m477> no, it is not
<jacekowski> wystraszyliscie go
<bastetmilo> czym?
<jacekowski> cyckami
<bastetmilo> sryckami
<jacekowski> oO
<jacekowski> lokalny sklep z elektronika mi dal rabat
<jacekowski> na stale
<foreste> czesc
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> [20:43:09] <jacekowski> oO - chyba Twoja pierwsza emotka, na tym kanale
<Ashiren> Oo
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to się ciesz
<BlessJah> duzo kupowales?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> do pracy czy lubisz polutować czasami?
<m477> jakaś zmiana ;)
<bastetmilo> ja w zoologicznym np. mam nie tyle rabat, ale zawsze dostane coś dla moich zwierzaczków w gratisie (zabawki, czy próbki karm). To jest fajne w małych lokalnych sklepach.
<tajwanuser> jakie masz... zwierzaczki?
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: koty i psa
<gjm> właśnie, przypomniałaś mi, miałem kotki dokarmić
<jacekowski> ponad polowa moje
<jacekowski> czesc to firmowe
<bastetmilo> gjm: kotki? Czyje? Przeciez Ty masz tylko jednego kota
<gjm> gdyby chodziło o mojego to napisałbym "nakarmić", koło bloku kręcą się takie 4 przybłędy i zawsze coś tam im wynoszę
<bastetmilo> gjm: oh. To miło z Twojej strony.
<tajwanuser> oh, jakie to slodkie:D
<gjm> jest taki fajny, chory trochę, gdyby nie mój to wziąłbym go do domu
<bastetmilo> gjm: to spróbuj znaleźć mu nowych właścicieli.
<bastetmilo> a poza tym dwa koty są lepsze niż jeden :)
<gjm> ciężko będzie, wygląda tragicznie, ale szukam
<tajwanuser> daj jakiemus chinczykowi;)
<bastetmilo> to może najpierw wet i kwarantanna? W Twojej okolicy napewno funkcjonuje jakiś TOZ
<gjm> siostra ma go zawieźć w tygodniu do jakiejś koterii
<Ashiren> koterii? :3
<tajwanuser> cos jak rybiarnia?:D
<gjm> http://koteria.org.pl/
<bastetmilo> Nie moge ogladać takich stron :/
<gjm> bastetmilo: czemu?
<gjm> tzn. domyślam się
<bastetmilo> gjm: bo przy 4 sztukach nie moge przygarniać więcej.
<gjm> wiem wiem
<Maciej_> Witam
<Maciej_> trochę wstyd, wchodzę i potrzebuję od razu pomocy.
<Maciej_> pomoże ktoś ?
<karoles> ale_wczym_
<gjm> Maciej_: nie pytaj czy ktoś pomoże tylko naświetl problem, zwykle pomagamy :)
<Maciej_> Zainstalowalem Ubuntu obok Win 7. po czym ubuntu zaktualizowalem do najnowszej wersji bodajże 12. czy 11.
<Maciej_> i gdy uruchamiam komputer, zamiast wyboru systemu pokazuje sie cos w stylu Grub>
<gjm> coś w stylu tzn.?
<gjm> co jest napisane?
<Maciej_> i zapomnialbym dodac, po zaktualizowaniu ubuntu do najnowszej wybralem tez zainstalowanie wersji grub sugerowanej przez opiekuna czy cos w tym stylu.
<Maciej_> no napis Grub>      i mozna pisac. ale nie bardzo wiem co mam napisac komputerkowi jestem poczatkujacym tu z dziewczyna myslimy ale jestesmy zbyt inteligentni
<gjm> a, wiesz co to chroot?
<gjm> ew. możesz sam załadować system i naprawić
<Maciej_> nie jak pisalem na poczatku jestem poczatkujacym wiadomo, ze na poczatek nie zainstaluje gentoo, wiec mam problemy jeszcze z obsluga systemu
<Maciej_> a mniej wiecej jak to zrobic, tak dla idioty he he
<gjm> Maciej_: http://www.szarp.com.pl/howto/howto/html/grub-rescue.html
<gjm> masz wyjaśnione co możesz zrobić
<Maciej_> dziekuje.
<gjm> podziękujesz jak naprawisz :)
<Maciej_> a jest mozliwosc to poprostu napisac jakos inaczej ? bo oni pisza o pobraniu i nagraniu jakiejs plyty ja jestem teraz na ubuntu live cd ale te komenty ich mi nie dzialaja na nim, wiec pogubilem sie ale ok czytam jeszcze raz.
<gjm> Maciej_: http://dug.net.pl/tekst/77/przywracanie_grub2_za_pomoca_chroot/
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> sypie mi się dpi czcionek w gtk po machaniu monitorami w xrandr o_O
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<Maciej_> hej niestety nie pomogl mi link, nadal mam problem, nie bardzo mam jak dzis nagrac plyte jak pisza, przepisalem za to, to co mi wyskakuje "error unknown filesystem     grub rescue>"
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> a cóż to za problem, że linki mają na niego pomagać?
<Maciej_> Wizard  technologia hehe
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<gjm> Maciej_: http://dug.net.pl/tekst/77/przywracanie_grub2_za_pomoca_chroot/
<Wizard> zawsze wiedziałem, że grub to zło :]
<Wizard> takie komplikacje
<Maciej_> dzieki gjm proboje nadal dzialac.
<Maciej_> probuje*
<Wizard> Maciej_, btw, ty to robisz ze zrozumieniem?
<kklimonda> Wizard: hihi
<Wizard> o, cześć kklimonda
<Maciej_> Wizard staram sie w ogole czytac co tam pisze, ale jak juz pisze na temat komputera to uruchamiam googla na lapku i proboje tlumaczyc lacine.
<Wizard> ehe
<kklimonda> tak naprawdę powinno wystarczyć odpalenie systemu z płyty cd (jest opcja "boot from first hard drive czy jakoś tak") bo potem grub-install sam powinien znaleść odpowiednie miejsce na instalację
<Wizard> dokładnie
<gjm> kklimonda: nie wiedziałem czy ma płytę
<kklimonda> ja też nie wiem, ale z czegoś musi odpalić komputer by chroota zrobić i tak :)
<Maciej_> ale ja instalowac nie chce bo mam juz systemy zainstalowane Kklimonda, a odpalic z 1 dysku juz walczylem z tym i nic.
<Wizard> Maciej_, kklimonda nie mówił nic o instalacji
<Maciej_> byc moze te problemy zaczely sie w momencie kiedy dodalem nowa partycje na win 7. moze to cos zmienilo ...
<gjm> tzn. instalcję GRUB'a
<gjm> Maciej_: tak to jest jak się nie uzywa UUID
<Maciej_> mialem dysk c:\ win 7   e, i f, i dodalem dysk D. bo mialem nie przydzielonego 400 gb.
<Maciej_> gjm poczekaj sprawdze u wuja co to UUID hehe
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> Cześć Wizard :)
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo :)
<Wizard> nn52 jeszcze tu zagląda?
<Maciej_> da sie jakos wam pokazac co wyskakuje mi w terminalu ? jakas strona lub cos ?
<Wizard> no, wklej.org
<Maciej_> dzieki
<Maciej_> http://wklej.org/id/721840/         < i co robie zle wedle poradnika ?
<gjm> Maciej_: sudo gpasswd root
<gjm> hasło
<gjm> su
<gjm> hasło
<gjm> i dopiero
<gjm> będzie ciężko
<Wizard> będzie
<Maciej_> kiedy wpisuje su i haslo wyskakuje nieudana autoryzacja :D
<Wizard> a robisz to z livecd ubuntu?
<Maciej_> tak kliknalem wyprobuj ubuntu.
<Maciej_> zaladowalo mi sie i gitara.
<Wizard> a czemu nie zrobisz tak, jak kklimonda mówił?
<gjm> kurde, nie gpasswd, passwd miało być
<Maciej_> <kklimonda> tak naprawdę powinno wystarczyć odpalenie systemu z płyty cd (jest opcja "boot from first hard drive czy jakoś tak") bo potem grub-install sam powinien znaleść odpowiednie miejsce na instalację
<Maciej_> ale ja nie chce jak ona mowi instalowac, tylko przywrocic grub, zeby mi poprostu pozwolil na wybor win 7 lub ubuntu, bo mi sie cos stalo po zrobieniu partycji na win7. dodatkowej
<bastetmilo> ona kklimonda :>
<gjm> Maciej_: nie instalować system, a przeinstalować GRUB'a
<Maciej_> a takie trampki trzeba bylo walic tak odrazu jak w dym ;P
<Wizard> my czasem oczekujemy logicznego wnioskowania
<Maciej_> ide walczyc, jak sie nie uda wroce was denerwowac. pozdrawiam.
<Wizard> spoko
<Maciej_> aaale ja jestem idiota zapomnialem, ja probowalem wlaczyc z opcji uruchom z 1 dysku, jak mówicie, i wyskoczylo mi to samo czyli "error unknown filesystem grub rescue>
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: ola boga, nie!
<kklimonda> ;/
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: to po prostu inicjał imienia i nazwisko :(
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: wiesz... ja wiem. Ja Ciebie widziałam :)
<kklimonda> chociaż nigdy nie zapomnę jak ktoś stwierdził, że "kklimonda" to mu się kojarzy z cytrynową kupą
<kklimonda> "wtf?" "no bo kaka limona" ;/
<bastetmilo> ale Maciej_ napisał o Tobie per "ona"
<kklimonda> ach
<kklimonda> nie zauważyłem ;D
<Maciej_> maciej dzis najebany jak czosnek.
<bastetmilo> hehe :)
<Maciej_> nie prawda
<Maciej_> sorki, nie sluchajcie jej wyrywa mi klawiatureiohjewf
<bastetmilo> och. I siedzi z dziewczyną...
<Maciej_> dobra mam inny pomysl.
<Maciej_> jak uinstalowac ubuntu, zainstaluje windows 7  i ubuntu od nowa. 3 godzinki i po sprawie.
<kklimonda> Maciej_: nie musisz odinstalować ubuntu
<Maciej_> jak to ?
<kklimonda> Maciej_: wystarczy, że w czasie instalacji windowsa podzielisz dysk tak by mieć oddzielną partycję na ubuntu, i po zainstalowaniu zaczniesz instalować ubuntu
<kklimonda> instalator windowsa bardzo chętnie usuwa inne systemy z drogi
<Maciej_> no ale ja nie mam dobrego boota win 7 odpalam go z systemu, wiec musze po 1 zainstalowac xp, z xp dopiero odpalam instalacje win 7 po czym robie nim formata i dopiero po zainstalowaniu 7'ki instaluje ubuntu. ... jestem cudowny prawdad?
<gjm> i tak powstało czokapik
<Maciej_> no i wszystko piraty !
<Maciej_> pogadalim, pogadalim, bedziemy chyba konczyc rozmowe, nie wiem o czym mialbym jeszcze z wami porozmawiac
<bastetmilo> omg. zgubiłam sie przy drugim win7
<Maciej_> hahahhahahhaa
<Maciej_> teoretycznie poco mi system jak mam live cd :P
<Maciej_> da sie tu zamontowac kamerke i skypa ? hehehe
<Maciej_> bo na 22 jestesmy umowieni na sex pokazik skype, i nie zdazymy z instalacja nawet jednego systemu.
<bastetmilo> jest 23:37
<Maciej_> KTORA ?
<Maciej_> nie rob mnie w konia jest 21:37
<tuzim> 23:37, przynajmniej w polsce.
<Maciej_> no w polsce w zielonej gorze
<tuzim> o 21:37 to JPII zszedl.
<tuzim> jest 23:37
<Maciej_> no zatrzymal sie czas :D
<Maciej_> czekajcie bo nie moge uwierzyc ide do kuchni po zegarek
<tuzim> ma internety i bedzie szedl po zegarek.
<Maciej_> o ja pierdziele jak ten czas zapierdziela, to juz sie spoznilismy
<bastetmilo> lol
<m477> O_O
<Maciej_> sluchaj tuzim myslalem ze mnie w konia robicie bo ja ledwo zdazylem z Kasia zjesc i wypic kawe a o 20 wrocilismy do domu, i juz 23 ... 3 godziny ? jak to mozliwe to nie wiem.
<m477> wódeczka koi
<Maciej_> ja nie pije, zaczesto prowadze.
<m477> pfff
<Maciej_> dobra chlopaki slodko bylo tez was kochamy. ale czeka nas instalacja 3 systemow, bo inaczej nie umiem jestem poprostu genialny na swoj sposob.
 * bastetmilo nie ogarnia tego o_O
<Maciej_> narka nerka i zeberka
<tajwanuser> jestes w internecie
<tajwanuser> mow, ze pijesz:P
<Maciej_> hehehe
<Maciej_> ona pije ja nie
<bastetmilo> a kto tu nie pije ;)
 * tajwanuser <
<Maciej_> ja mowie a ona pisze, polecam wam drapie sie po dupci a ona pisze w tym czasie jaki mam problem z systemem hehe
<Maciej_> sorki tego mialam nie pisac.
<karoles> e ?
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastetmilo> nudzi się niektórym widocznie
<Maciej_> dobra narazie znikam bo ten kanal mi sie przyda jeszcze moze, a zaraz zgarne bana.
<karoles> tajwanuser: o co ww tym chodzi?
<Maciej_> 3majcie sie pa
<bastetmilo> słusznie
<karoles> pa :*
<bastetmilo> bywaj
<tajwanuser> karoles: w wypowiedziach Macieja?
<karoles> No
<karoles> ze gruba spierdolil to zrozumialem
<karoles> ale dalej juz nie
<bastetmilo> a ja myślałam, że to ja jestem dziwna :/
<tajwanuser> karoles: nie wiem, dopiero sie wlaczylem
<karoles> kurcze, tu mialem nie klnac :S.
<karoles> w sumie mialem tuzima zapytac a nie Ciebie :D
<bastetmilo> karoles: w ramach kary wyjdź :)
<karoles> proszsz
<tajwanuser> jaka pogode przewidujacie na jutro?
<karoles> grad z kamieniami
<tajwanuser> na to wyglada... heh
<tajwanuser> a mialem biegac
<bastetmilo> 1st
<bastetmilo> :P
<tajwanuser> łał
<tajwanuser> szacun:D
<tajwanuser> fuck
<tajwanuser> juz polnoc
<gjm> ale fajnie
<tajwanuser> trza spac
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<bastetmilo> pchły na noc
<bastetmilo> karaluchu pod poduchy
<tajwanuser> komus sie nudzi:D
<bastetmilo> *karaluchy
<tajwanuser> dobra, narazie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-01
<m477> NA BOGA GDZIE SA MOJE PIWKA
<mILQ> m477: niech zgadne, jestes studentem i mieszkasz w akademiku?
<m477> ;o
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<gjm> cześć
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> hej bastetmilo
<tajwanuser> cze
<Zippa> hej
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> tajwanuser: powtarzasz się :)
<Zippa> czekam na 12.04 Lts narazie siedzę na XP
<Zippa> :-)
<tajwanuser> gjm: wczesniej witalem sie, teraz witalem sie z Zippa :P
<kj_> czesc
<kj_> jest tu ktos?
<karoles> nie
<kj_> oj to szkoda
<kj_> bo potrzebowalbym pomocy
<kj_> ale skoro nikogo nie ma to chyba nic z tego :(
<Ashiren> nyoro~n
<gjm> same boty
<karoles> tak
<karoles> ale mnie boli glowa
<kj_> czuje alkohol w powietrzu, czyzby powod bolu glowy? :]
<gjm> nie, to akurat od młotka
<mati75> widzieliście gnome 4?
<mati75> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120402
<lisu> mati75: dzis zarty ci sie trzymają?
<mati75> lisu: trochę
<gjm> :)
<Wizard> msg memoserv
<Wizard> uh
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<gjm> gem, set, mecz
<Ozil> witam
<finch> witam wszystkich
<gjm> wszyscy witają ciebie
<finch> mam pytanie odnosnie odtwarzania video na ubuntu 11.10
<finch> jak otwieram film
<finch> to dzwiek mi leci szybciej niz obraz
<finch> jak ze synchronizować to wszystko
<gjm> w czym odtwarzasz?
<finch> w kazdym odtwarzaczu nawet na vlc mam problem
<kklimonda> finch: jednym  z powodów może być za słaby sprzęt
<finch> aha
<finch> a jest na to jakis sposob?
<kklimonda> zależy jaki masz komputer i co próbujesz odtwarzać - czasem da się przerzucić pracę na gpu
<finch> ja mam laptopa emachines
<finch> e510
<dweller> podzespoły
<dweller> i w jakim formacie jest video
<finch> chwilka dobra zaraz podam cale pci i cpuinfo
<finch> avi, rmvb
<kklimonda> zobacz jakie masz obciążenie w czasie odtwarzania
<finch> ok
<kklimonda> jak to jest rmvb to równie dobrze może być złej jakości wersja
<dweller> finch: nie potrzeba mi całego lspci u cpuinfo
<finch> ale obraz dobrze leci
<finch> i dzwiek tez ale nie sa ze synchronizowane
<dweller> vlc ma do synchronizacji bajery
<dweller> smplayer ma
<dweller> mplayer też jeżeli wiesz co wpisać
<finch> wiem ze w umplayerze jest plus i minus
<finch> ale mi chodzi o stała synchronizacje
<finch> a kiedy ma wyjsc 12.04 ubuntu?
<dweller> w kwietniu :>
<finch> tak wiem ale ktorego?
<Wizard> wiki.ubuntu.com ;]
<finch> bo na ubuntu 11.10 mam juz jajko 3.2 zainstalowane
<Ozil> ja kożystam z bety właśnie + gnome shell i jest bardzo przyzwoicie
<Ozil> jak na bete to sbaliniejsza niż poprzednia wersja 11.10
 * Wizard ogląda Szansę na sukces
<Wizard> (z Acid Drinkers!)
<finch> ale mam problem z instalacja virtualbox na jadrze 3.2
<Wizard> u mnie działa
<Wizard> :>
<finch> ale na ubuntu 11.10
<Wizard> też
<finch> chyba ze czegos nie zainstalowalem do jajka
<gjm> Ozil: może ja ci kupię słownik, co?
<Wizard> niech on sobie zainstaluje
<finch> ja wam powiem ze unity mi sie podoba ale ma pare niedociagniec
<Wizard> finch, do roboty to sobie zainstaluj LTS
<Ozil> gjm: z miłą chęcią poproszę o słownik i jak byś był tak miły to odrazy możesz dokupić słownik wyrazów bliskoznacznych
<finch> Wizard 12.04?
<Wizard> żart?
<Wizard> jeśli tak, to słaby
<finch> oj tam oj tam
<Wizard> :P
<gjm> a czego się po nim można spodziewać?
<Wizard> tylko od razu ostrzegam, że miałem problemy z qt simulatorem nokii
<finch> to wg was oplaca sie 12.04?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> jeszcze nie wyszło!
<finch> i lepiej z plyty instalowac czy upgradowac?
<Wizard> długo używasz ubuntu?
<finch> nie
<finch> zawsze uzywalem archa
<finch> a ubuntu teraz z koniecznosci uzywam
<Wizard> rozumiem
<karoles> jak to?
<finch> ze wzgledu na neta
<Wizard> ok, no to powiem ci tak
<finch> bo nie umiem skonfigurowac sobie modemu huwaja
<Wizard> nie warto instalować ubuntu przed wydaniem, ani zaraz po
<Wizard> bo ubuntu z wersji na wersję ma coraz słabsze QA i nieciekawie wyglądają te świeże wydania
<finch> tylko?
<Wizard> tylko LTS (ale archistom się nie spodoba)
<Wizard> bo to tak jak i w debianie
<dweller> Wizard: czemu się nie spodoba?
<finch> wiem nie bardzo mi sie podoba ubuntu
<finch> ale musze go miec
<Wizard> bo oni myślą, że tam są "stare pakiety"
<dweller> ja tam lubie LTSy
<Wizard> ja też lubię
<dweller> i Ty myślisz że oni myślą, ale oni tak nie myslą :>
<gjm> finch: mogę pomóc w czymś?
<finch> tak
<finch> pomoc mi zainstalowac virtualbox-a
<gjm> chodziło mi o modem :)
<gjm> na Archu
<finch> jasne
<finch> bedzie super
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> gjm, ach wy
<Wizard> ale już was trochę rozumiem
<Wizard> W. Man++
<finch> po pierwsze zaraz po odpaleniu archa z plyty bym musial skonfigurowac sobie polaczenie
<finch> na play
<gjm> sam to kiedyś przechodziłem
<dweller> Wizard: dupa, nic nie rozumiesz :>
<Wizard> dweller, a i owszem ;)
<gjm> finch: jak masz Archa i live-cd Ubuntu, to chroot na Archa, instalujesz NetworkManager'a, modemmanager, i wsio
<finch> gjm wiesz mniej wiecej jak
<finch> a mozna zrobic tak
<gjm> ja z chroot'a cały system prawie stawiałem
<finch> ze zainstaluje sobie archa na virtualbox
<finch> i zrobie zniego livecd
<Wizard> finch, tak jest do bani
<finch> czemu?
<Wizard> ale możesz zainstalować w vboksie, potem tam podmontować dysk, cp -rpv /* /nowy, chroot i konfiguracja lilo
<gjm> finch: stawiasz Archa z płyty -> LiveCD Ubuntu -> chroot -> instalujesz X'y i resztę -> masz system
<Wizard> gjm++
<finch> gjm fajne rozwiązanie
<Wizard> tak chyba najwygodniej
<Wizard> vboks sobie daruj
<finch> wiecie super pomysl tylko sie poducze chroota
<finch> i jade z koksem
<finch> dzieki chlopaki
<gjm> już kilka razy mi LiveCD Ubuntu tyłek uratowało, np. jak sysvinit wywaliłem
<finch> bo ubuntu mnie troche irytuje
<finch> wszystkos ie za dlugo instaluje
<Wizard> Mann do Titusa: "Ale troszkę wrzeszczeć trzeba przy waszych pisoenkach"
<finch> a na archu to fajnie jest
<finch> a najbardziej mi sie podoba aur
<Wizard> finch, pff ;P
<finch> gjm też używasz archa czy używałeś?
<gjm> nie no, jak ktoś ma problemy z Ubuntu to przesiadka na Archa nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem
<gjm> finch: używam
<finch> gjm ja na archu siedzialem ponad rock
<finch> z konfiguracja nie mkialem problemu duzego
<finch> ale modem mnie przerósl
<Wizard> ja archa odkrywam ;)
<finch> sorry za błędy
<Wizard> chociaż w sumie po kilkunastu latach na linuksie to tylko kwestia przeczytania paru manów
<finch> Wizard racja
<finch> ale ja jestem zwykłym użytkownikiem
<finch> i nie potrzebuje jakis
<finch> programow do firmy
<karoles> Ogarnai ktos prawdopodbienstwo?
<finch> i potrzebuje szybkiego systemu
<karoles> finch: Windows 3.1
<karoles> : D.
<finch> ten shift
<finch> heh
<finch> jak byl windows 95
<finch> to ja juz poznalem mandrake 9.2
<finch> i od tamtej pory tylko linuks
<finch> a dzieki mojemu przyjacielowi
<Voldenet> fajna historia
<Voldenet> bracie linuksiarzu
<Voldenet> ale obecnie windowsy przeganiają linuchy
<TheNumb> Voldenet: yyyy
<TheNumb> Voldenet: nic nowego nie napisałeś :D
<Voldenet> w końcu w windowsy pakują pieniądz
<finch> Voldenet ale pod ajkim katem?
<Voldenet> ciężko, żeby były gorsze
<Voldenet> finch: wykorzystanie baterii
<Voldenet> zasobów komputera
<finch> linux wlasnie mniej wykorzystuje
<finch> to windows duzo wykorzystuje
<Voldenet> Serio?
<Voldenet> Chyba bez Xbloatware.org
<Voldenet> czas pracy laptopa na baterii 3h vs 4h
<Voldenet> to chyba nawet nie wymaga komentarza
<finch> heh
<finch> panowie
<finch> co wy gadacie
<Voldenet> ja nie muszę uprawiać szamanizmu
<Voldenet> zrobiłem testy i wyszło, że windows jest w tym lepszy
<finch> a uruchamianie programow typu gry
<finch> albo gadu z reklamami to nie zuzrycie baterii jest
<Voldenet> ga co?
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> dla mnie loonix działa
<Voldenet> dobra, koniec rozmowy, boś gimbus, finch
<finch> nikt mnie nie przekona do windowsa
<Voldenet> ja nie mam zamiaru, nie płacą mi za to
<Voldenet> wiele osób zresztą nadal używa IE
<Wizard> :D
<finch> wg upodobań
<TheNumb> Voldenet: założę się, że finch używa IE pod wine <:
<Voldenet> hipsta
<finch> szczerze to nic nie mam zainstalowane od windowsa
<Voldenet> a, hejter
<TheNumb> finch: a wiesz, że microsoft robi commity w kernelu?
<finch> wszysko mam na open source
<Wizard> TheNumb, ta, do sterowników na swój system wirtualizacji *tylko*
<Voldenet> profesjonalne programy open source są do bani
<finch> TheNumb nie ma bardzo wiem o co chodzi z tym
<Wizard> Voldenet, to kwestia upodobania
<Voldenet> tzn. do profesjonalnych zastosowań
<Voldenet> znajdź mi DWM pod linucha
<Voldenet> albo coś pokroju sibeliusa
<Voldenet> nie ma??
<Wizard> ja myślę, że mnóstwo ludzi używa netbeans, eclipse, jboss
<Voldenet> To może photoshopa
<Wizard> hibernate, spring, glassfish
<finch> mi starczy gimp :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: ja używam eklipse
<Wizard> wszystko free software nawet
<Voldenet> Wizard: a któreś z tych ide nie jest w Javie?
<TheNumb> ;p
<Wizard> Voldenet, oba
<TheNumb> Jest jeszcze IntelliJ IDEA, też w javie <:
<Wizard> ale w sumie IcedTea to też free software
<TheNumb> openjdk
<TheNumb> ;p
<Voldenet> Ale mówię o zastosowaniach pozaprogramistycznych
<Wizard> TheNumb, używam IntelliJ w pracy - jest zajebisty
<TheNumb> Wizard: ano
<finch> fakt ubuntu jave w repo ma spieprzone i musialem instalowac sun-jave
<Wizard> Voldenet, pff, teraz już po ptokach
<TheNumb> Wizard: chociaż mnie gwałcą żebym klepał w eclipse ;/
<Wizard> ja też nie mówię o zastosowaniach programistycznych
<TheNumb> Bo reszta ludzi w tym klepie.
<Wizard> jboss działa tygodniami
<Wizard> TheNumb, mnie też, ale mam to w dupie
<Wizard> dopóki tam nie będzie działającej integracji z mavenem - nie dotykam
<TheNumb> Wizard: ale to ja będę miał przejebane jak innym projekt nie będzie banglał.
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> ;z
<Wizard> TheNumb, w eclipse nigdy nie działa od razu
<Wizard> używaj mavena
<TheNumb> Wizard: do android sdk? ;/
<Wizard> mi działało
<TheNumb> To z kolei bym musiał ludzi gwałcić, żeby skonwertowali projekty na mavena...
<Wizard> rozumiem i współczuję
<Wizard> ale domyślam się, że mavena lubisz?
<kklimonda> TheNumb: powiedz im, że przejście na mavena to same plusy
<Wizard> kklimonda, nie działa
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie działa
<TheNumb> :<
<Wizard> bo maven ma konfigi w xmlu
<Wizard> i wymaga sporo nauki
<TheNumb> Wizard: średnio ogarniam mavena ale jest ok.
<Wizard> a debile po uniwerku rzadko kiedy coś potrafią
<Wizard> poza tym maven jest "z konsoli"
<kklimonda> Wizard: a da się projekty eclipse kompilować i odpalać (na przykład testy) automatycznie bez interfejsu?
<TheNumb> Idealnie nadaje się do jenkinsa :D
<Wizard> TheNumb, no ba
<kklimonda> TheNumb: no właśnie miałem rzucić jenkinsa jako powód przejścia na normalny system budowania ;)
<TheNumb> <:
<kklimonda> ale jak pracujesz z tłumokami to co poradzić
<Wizard> wszystkie porządne CI mają integrację z mavenem
<Wizard> jenkins nawet raporty z surefire czyta i generuje staty
<Wizard> ale wolę teamcity (od jetbrains)
<TheNumb> Wizard: niech zgadnę... bo integruje się z IntelliJ? <:
<TheNumb> O, milszy dla oka
<TheNumb> ;p
<Voldenet> mam wrażenie, że programiści przejęli tego flejma
<Voldenet> :>
<TheNumb> Voldenet: hr hr
<finch> czyli dzis sie biore za archa w ten sposob co wy mówiliscie a chroot montowac cala partycje czy poszczególne katalogi?
<Wizard> TheNumb, nie
<Wizard> po prostu jest lepszy od jenkinsa
<Wizard> finch, i tak i tak
<Wizard> można chrootować też na katalog na dysku
<Wizard> (ja tak robię np. w moim buildroocie)
<TheNumb> Wizard: argument przemawiajacy za Jenkinsem: yyyy... darmowy :P
<Wizard> TheNumb, raczej że wolny
<TheNumb> Wolny w działaniu też <:
<Wizard> teamcity jest darmowe do iluśnastu użytkowników
<kklimonda> Wizard: jakie ma teamcity ficzery których brakuje jenkinsowi?
<Wizard> nie wiem, jest subiektywnie wygodniejsze
<Wizard> podoba mi się integracja z svn, pozwala sprawdzać od razu kto co popsuł (oraz potencjalnie gdzie)
<Wizard> iirc, to w teamcity jest jakiś graficzny diff, od razu sobie można podejrzeć co debile naklikali, że się popsuło
<TheNumb> By default, each TeamCity installation runs under Professional Server license. This license is provided for free with any downloaded TeamCity binary, and gives you full access to all product features, with no time limit; the only restriction is a maximum of 20 build configurations.
<TheNumb> Ciekawe :D
<Wizard> 20 konfiguracji buildów to jeszcze w żadnym projekcie nie widziałem
<Wizard> TheNumb, kklimonda popróbujcie, to naprawdę dobry program
<kklimonda> Wizard: come on, jenkins też pokazuje kto commita zrobił który popsuł builda ;)
<kklimonda> i diffa na życzenie
<Wizard> dobra tam :)
<Wizard> kklimonda, a jakie projekty budujesz w jenkinsie?
<Wizard> java, czy coś innego?
<kklimonda> Wizard: nic w Javie
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> ok
<Wizard> no to w sumie żadna różnica pewnie dla ciebie
<Wizard> mnie się w teamcity baaardzo podoba przeglądarka raportów z testów
<Wizard> ale zaśmierdziało mi pracą, a właśnie kończę urlop
<kklimonda> hyhy
<Wizard> tydzień grzania dupy na słońcu, a tu człowiek wraca: śnieg i robota :(
<kklimonda> ja muszę gdzieś jeszcze gerrita z ciekawości postawić
<Wizard> a to nie znam
<Wizard> dobra, idę na spacer
<Wizard> kupę sobie piwo :)
<Wizard> przejaśniło się, czas się przyzwyczaić do temperatury
<gjm> 'kupę'?
<Voldenet> odchody sobie wino
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> znów żarłem nad klawiaturą i okruchy powpadały
<kklimonda> Wizard: odwróć klawiaturę ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: a na bhp uczyli, że tak nie można robić
<TheNumb> ;x
<Voldenet> Na bph uczyli też, żeby siedzieć ileś cm przed monitorem
<TheNumb> ta
<Voldenet> i żeby nie używać perla
<TheNumb> asdjkhasdjhkajhskDaS
<kklimonda> ani emacsa
<TheNumb> Macie perla <:
<Voldenet> to nie był perl
<TheNumb> Voldenet: a co takiego?
<Voldenet> jakiś skompresowany chyba
<gjm> 'Hello, World!' potraktowane base64
<kklimonda> emacs to chyba najbardziej szkodliwy dla zdrowia edytor ;)
<Voldenet> najbardziej szkodliwy dla zdrowia edytor to vim
<TheNumb> Voldenet: ooooo nie
<kklimonda> Voldenet: nie właśnie
<Voldenet> na czarnym tle się pisze
<TheNumb> Voldenet: czarnym? :D
<Voldenet> :haters-gonna-hate
<Voldenet> czarny jest szkodliwy dla zdrowia
<Voldenet> i żre więcej prądu w elcede
<kklimonda> Voldenet: emacsowe skróty klawiszowe wielu programistów doprowadziły do lekarza ;)
<TheNumb> Voldenet: ja mam jasny theme :<
<Voldenet> A ja mam czarny
<Voldenet> i uźywam nano
<Voldenet> u mad?
<TheNumb> iMad
<finch> a chlopaki jak juestescie juz takimi specjalistami
<finch> to powiedzcie mi jak w wammu wysylac ussd
<Voldenet> co to jest wammu
<finch> gammu
<Voldenet> co to jest gammu
<finch> a wammu to nakładka na gammu
<gjm> takie coś do obsługi telefonów bodajże
<finch> tak zgadza sie
<Voldenet> hm, to interesujące i ciekawe, nie mam pojęcia
<Voldenet> mój telefon służy tylko do irców i maila
<finch> bo wszystko mi dziala
<finch> wysylanie smsów
<finch> tylko ussd mi nie chce dzialac
<finch> a chcem tylko sprawdzac stan konta
<finch> nie wchodzac na strone operatora
<Voldenet> ja bym do tego napisał skrypt w perlu
<finch> tak?
<finch> a jak?
<Voldenet> curlem POST wysyłasz login i hasło na stronę
<Voldenet> albo LWP
<finch> heh tak ale chodzi mi o ussd jest o wiele szybciej
<Voldenet> huh, szybciej...
<Voldenet> jak masz pingi powyżej 100ms, to pewnie tak
<finch> bo wydaje takie polecenie  gammu --getussd *101#
<Voldenet> to nie może zadziałać
<Voldenet> gammu --getussd \*101#
<Voldenet> gammu --getussd \*101\#
<Voldenet> nawet
<finch> ale dostaje takie coś Naciśnij Ctrl+C, aby przerwać...
<Voldenet> gwiazdki w bashu dużo znaczą
<Voldenet> # też
 * gjm zapaliłby #
 * Voldenet zapaliłby *
 * mati75 lepszą rzecz
<mati75> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<gjm> :D
<TheNumb> :D
<Voldenet> :D
<finch_> albo jakis inny program do ussd nie wiem
<Voldenet> a jaki jest właściwie format ussd?
<Voldenet> czy przypadkiem * na początku albo # na końcu nie oznaczają formatu
<finch_> ale czego format?
<finch_> nie wiem
<finch_> pewnie na koncu
<finch_> ta kratka
<Voldenet> a sama wiadomość to np. '*101' albo '101#'
<Voldenet> albo 101
<finch_> nie nie
<finch_> raczej chyba
<finch_> tak
<finch_> bo jak wysylasz samo *# w telefonie to wysla ci i czeka na odpowiedź
<Voldenet> jak wysyłasz samo * to też
<finch_> a tresc to chyba 101
<Voldenet> no, to spróbuj tak
<finch_> nie jak wysyalsz samo * to juz sie laczy
<Voldenet> serio?
<Voldenet> Na windowsie mobile * i # działają jako ussd
<finch_> tak
<finch_> tak ale sama * to juz laczy
<Voldenet> nie na wm
<Voldenet> A typical USSD message starts with an asterisk (*) followed by digits that comprise commands or data. Groups of digits may be separated by additional asterisks. The message is terminated with a number sign (#).[1]
<finch_> ale jak mam wyslac 101
<Voldenet> gammu --getussd 101
<Voldenet> albo gammu --getusd '*101#'
<Voldenet> innej opcji nie widzę
<finch_> nie dziala
<Voldenet> no, to nie wiem, może jakoś trzeba to kodować
<finch_> bo szukałem paczki do ussd w repo i nie znalazłem
<finch_> tez patrzalem o kodowaniu ale to bezsens jest
<Voldenet> tymczasem na windows mobile: LONG WINAPI lineSendUSSD
<Voldenet> :>
<finch_> a nie wiesz czy pod wine bedzie chodzic
<finch_> albo program jakis do ussd pod windowsa
<jacekowski> a co wy robicie
<Wizard> kurde, znów dostałem wpierdziel w Mrocznych Wiekach
<Wizard> pieprzeni muzułmanie, nawet w grze irytują :D
<Wizard> cojack, ping
<Wizard> umisz symphony?
<m477> nie ma to jak pifko zaraz po przebudzeniu :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: ty się cokolwiek ubuntu interesujesz czy tak tylko siedzisz?
<gjm> nie
<m477> :(?
<BlessJah> instalując teraz 12.04 a potem robiąc upgrade uzyskam dokladnie ten sam efekt, co ściągając po oficjalnym wydaniu, czy lepiej poczekać?
<gjm> możesz uzyskać efekt wysypania się systemu, taki ficzer kanonikal
<m477> wat
<gjm> volt
<BlessJah> gjm: wszystko się może wysypać, taki ficzer fizyki
<gjm> ale to unofiszial ficzer
<m477> :-(
<m477> bardzo sie lubię i kupilem sobie osmiopaczek zuberka
<gjm> h3h3
<m477> :)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> kklimonda: #ubuntu zdążyło odpowiedzieć, ale dzięki
<BlessJah> mam pojutrze kolosa z dyskretnej, więc ogarniam ubuntu
<BlessJah> :D
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no tak, standardowy sposób ;)
<BlessJah> nie, standardowy to sprzatanie, ale tydzien temu algebre pisalem, a nie zdazylem niestety nabalaganic na tyle, zeby byl sens sprzatac
<bastetmilo> m477: tylko osiem piw? Nie będziesz dziś mieszał?
<BlessJah> muszę się zastanowić, co ogarnąć, do czasu aż się pangolin ściągnie
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<m477> a co a co
<finch> hej wszystkim
<Ashiren> moshimoshi
<finch> no przed chwila milaem male zamieszanie z uruchomieniem ubuntu
<finch> bo mi sie usruchamial do trybu zalogowania
<finch> i jak sie zalogowalem zaladowal pulpit i sie wylaczyl heh
<finch> caly komputer
<Ashiren> cool story bro
<m477> cool story bro
<gjm> cool story bro
<m477> 'p
<m477> kuwa
<m477> znofu
<Ozil> ale zanotowałem zawias
<Ozil> 1st
<gjm> ts1
<m477> jaka bieda
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-25
<defnul> witam
<defnul> chciałbym z użyciem ubuntu live cd przerobić wszystkie daty na partycji windowsa
<defnul> da się to jakoś ogarnąć?
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: siema komuchu
<|B|enedyktXVI> ;-)
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI, ! czesc emerytowany papiezu
<|B|enedyktXVI> co tam słychaś w wielkim świecie? ;) szmat czasu mnie tu nie było
<sysek> o, i poszedl
<bastetmilo> hejka
<bjfs> howg
<sysek> czesc bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> W ogólę, to chcę się pochwalić że za trzecim razem udało mi się zaorganizować event, który odniósł sukces. :>
<sysek> uau :)
<sysek> gratz
<bastetmilo> No. I jeszcze dwa przedemną/
<kklimonda_> bastetmilo: co organizujesz?
<bastetmilo> kklimonda_: WordUp i WordCamp
<kklimonda_> bastetmilo: ah, wordpress?
<bastetmilo> tak
<bjfs> ten, jak tam LoCo? :>
<kklimonda_> no tak jak widać ;)
<bastetmilo> No WordUp miał byc w załozeniu lokalny ;), a nie wyszlo :)
<kklimonda_> bastetmilo: miało być dobrze, a wyszło jak zwykle ;}
<bastetmilo> kklimonda_: erm, wyszlo dobrze, po prostu zamiast samego Wroclawia była Warszawa,a,była Warszawa, Łódź i Kalisz
<kklimonda_> nice :)
<Dreadlish> hi wam
<angi> hej, zna ktoś tu vim'a??
<angi> jak zrobic aby to polecenie: %s/\('[[:alnum:]-_ ]\+'\)/_(\1)/gc bralo pod uwage takze polskie znaki???
<kklimonda_> angi: vim nie potrafi afair
<kklimonda_> musisz zamienić :alnum: na coś w stylu \wąćĄĆ....
<angi> dzięki, działa :)
<DaZ> polskie znaki
<DaZ> kto  w tym pisze lol ;_;
<krol> witam
<krol> Panowie ktos cos wie czy cannonical wprowadzilo juz jakies poprawki do kernela jezeli chodzi o ultrabooki samsunga?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-26
<HardyTwardy> czesc
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<sysek> :(
<qermit> siema wszystkim
<pat> czesc
<qermit> ktoś umie skryptować inkscape?
<pat> mogl by mi ktos powiedziec gdzie w ubuntu znajde ustawienia pada?
<qermit> jakiego pada
<pat> od xbox'a 360
<pat> bo mam klopot w grze bo ubuntu wyjrywa mi go jako joystick i jako pad xboksowy i robi mi sie przez to cos takiego ze mimo ze ustawie w ustawieniach gry jako np gracz 2 to dziala to automatycznie na graczu 3
<pat> wie ktos jak to zrobic czy cos?
<qermit> pat: hmm, a jaki to pad dokładnie?
<qermit> standardowy do xboxa?
<qermit> pat: próbowałeś to?
<pat> tak standardowy kavlowy pad
<pat> chodzio to ze nie wiem czemu to jest widziane jako joystick i pad od 360
<pat> i w grze wychodzi na to ze jak mam dostepnych 4 graczy i nacisne grzybka w prawo aby aktywowac gracza 2 to sie aktywuje takze 3 i nie da sie tego wylaczyc
<pat> aha dla jasnosci bo zapomnialem napisac dzieje sie to jak chce pograc w gre przez pleyonlinux czyli w sumie przez wine
<qermit> wine zło
<pat> no co przez co mam odpalic gre z windowsa? nie zam innych programow
<qermit> pat: w wine chyba można konkretne urządzenia wywalić
<pat> ale jak bo szukam i nic nie widze
<pat> bo teraz pobralem aplikacje jstest-gtk i on normalnie je widzi jako pady od 360 a w wine jakies czary sie robia
<pat> a z innej beczki jest jakis program obslugujacy protokul gg i posiadajacy wideo rozzmowe?
<biju_> qermit,  :)
<biju_> masz chwile ?
<Biszkopcik> ktos stad zna lua?
<qermit> biju_: ?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-27
<Blondyn> czeŚĆ
<Blondyn> ^^
<buharin> hej
<buharin> mam takie pytanie, nie wiem czy da sie to zrobic
<buharin> ale mam 2 monitory, i np. na 1 ogladam film na youtube a na drugim cos robie czy jest taka mozliwosc ze jesli cos robie na 2 to full screen pozostaje bo na windowsie tak mialem a tutaj sie ciagle minimalizuje
<jacekowski> to youtube player robi
<jacekowski> zmienili teraz ze jak focus traci to wraca do okienka
<buharin> nie nie
<buharin> bo ogladalem tez z innego zrodla niz yt
<buharin> i to samo
<buharin> sprawdz sobie
<buharin> :P
<regedarek> hej ho ubuntowcy
<regedarek> wiecie moze jak publicznie udostepniac log z irc
<xomrk> panowie taka sytuacja tv 32 cale niby fullhd biore sample 1080p i nadal mam pasy czarne na dole i trace cenne pixele
<xomrk> skoro mam tv full hd i film hd to chyba to powinno być bez zadnych pasów
<xomrk> proporcja 16:9
<sysek> ech, ale bym wyjechal z tego kraju
<BlessJah> regedarek: z shella czy prywatnego komputera?
<BlessJah> xomrk: proporcja ekranu czy filmu?
<xomrk> filmu
<xomrk> sprawdzałem vlc informacje o pliku
<BlessJah> a ekran ma jakie proporcje?
<xomrk> 16:9
<xomrk> plik ma 1920x1080
<BlessJah> xomrk: poczytaj instrukcję telewizora, albo pogrzeb w ustawieniach
<regedarek> BlessJah: z shella
<BlessJah> masz www na tym shellu?
<regedarek> wlasnie zastanawiam sie czy zrobie to przez heroku
<BlessJah> z heroku ci nie pomoge
<sysek> :(
<BlessJah> sysek: co jest?
<sysek> a, wszystko do rzyci. nie umiem za nic sie zabrac
<jacekowski> xomrk: jaka rozdzielczosc ma film?
<jacekowski> xomrk: bo wiekszosc filmow full hd nie jest 16:9
<xomrk> film ma 1920x1080
<jacekowski> a jak go otworzysz na komputerze
<jacekowski> co to dokladnie za film?
<xomrk> testowe sample 1080p
<xomrk> sciagałem kilka
<jacekowski> link daj
<jacekowski> to sciagne i zobacze
<xomrk> http://downloads.dvdloc8.com/trailers/divxdigest/pacific_rim-trailer.zip
<xomrk> http://anon.nasa-global.edgesuite.net/HD_downloads/rbsp_launch_1080p.mp4
<jacekowski> minuta
<BlessJah> słaby net, jak aż minuta
<jacekowski> marudzisz
<sysek> szkoda, ze nie dziala mi ten pod haiku
<jacekowski> sciagam inne rzeczy tez
<jacekowski> xomrk: i ten z rakieta masz czarne pasy gdie?
<jacekowski> gdzie*
<xomrk> u góry i na dole
<jacekowski> hmm
<xomrk> wszendzie tak
<xomrk> mam
<jacekowski> masz aparat?
<BlessJah> sysek: co próbujesz zrobić?
<xomrk> mam
<sysek> BlessJah, internet uruchomic
<sysek> BlessJah, powinno dzialac ot tak
<sysek> a tak nie jest
<BlessJah> jakaś nietypowa konfiguracja?
<jacekowski> xomrk: jaki to telewizor dokladnie
<sysek> nie, normalna konfiguracja
<jacekowski> xomrk: i jak to dokladnie odtwarzasz?
<sysek> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<xomrk> poprzez dekoder mpeg4
<jacekowski> xomrk: po hdmi?
<xomrk> do telewizji naziemnej
<xomrk> tak
<xomrk> hdmi
<jacekowski> a telewizor jaki?
<jacekowski> i dekoder jaki?
<xomrk> samsung 32
<jacekowski> https://jacekowski.org/5.mp4
<jacekowski> sciagnij to
<xomrk> zaraz bbedzie wiecej szczegolow
<jacekowski> odtworz
<jacekowski> zrob zdjecie
<xomrk> ok
<BlessJah> sysek: a co konkretnie nie dziala?
<sysek> BlessJah, nie wykrywalo mi mojego sprzetu
<jacekowski> xomrk: zrob zdjecie calosci, jak rowniez tych kwadratow w prawym gornym albo lewym dolnym rogu
<BlessJah> sysek: mam w lapku ten sam problem z atherosem - jak go wylacze i wlacze to go juz nie wykrywa
<jacekowski> a potem podaj model telewizora i dekodera
<sysek> BlessJah, no ja akurat lacze sie poprzez kabel
<BlessJah> z kablem nigdy nie mialem problemu
<jacekowski> wifi ssie
<sysek> no ja wlasnie mam, nie wykrywa mi nic
<xomrk> cabletech urz0083
<BlessJah> sysek: odlacz baterie i zasilacz i daj mu chwile
<xomrk> zdjecia zaraz beda
<sysek> BlessJah, myslisz, ze to cos da?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> na moja karte pomaga
<sysek> dziwna metoda
<BlessJah> sysek: chipset lapie u mnie zwieche i potem nie wykrywa w ogole karty albo nie chce wykrywac sieci
<sysek> nie no, pod innymi systemami dziala w 100%, tylko pod haiku cos nie dziala
<xomrk> mam lekko za ciemno w pokoju
<xomrk> http://ompldr.org/vaHdqdw/S5005510.JPG
<BlessJah> sysek: a, tylko pod haiku problem jest
<sysek> no
<BlessJah> ja mam na linuksach ten problem
<BlessJah> dzialalo kiedys?
<sysek> nie wiem, to nowy lapek jest. na starym pc dzialalo jak dobrze pamietam
<jacekowski> xomrk: jaki telewizor dokladnie?
<xomrk> samsung le32a552p3r
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> no to po kolei
<jacekowski> moment znajde pilot tylko
<BlessJah> jacekowski: masz po reka samsunga le32a552p3r?
<xomrk> xd
<BlessJah> le32a552p3rxd
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ale mam e550
<jacekowski> a one sa podobne
<jacekowski> xomrk: no wiec w menu
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> jakie tam masz opcje
<xomrk> chodzi ci o dekoder czy tv
<jacekowski> tv na razie
<xomrk> obraz tv rozrywka
<xomrk> moze lepiej napisz czego szukac?
<jacekowski> obraz
<jacekowski> opcja po angielsku siedzi w screen adjustment - picture size
<jacekowski> i ma byc zmienione na screen fit
<jacekowski> mozna ustawic na takie rzeczy jak 4:3 zoom, wide zoom, 16:9
<jacekowski> a ma byc ustawione na screen fit
<xomrk> to mam takie cus na pilocie
<xomrk> sprawdze czy jest taka opcja
<xomrk> mam 4:3 / 16:9 /powiększenie
<xomrk> przytnij
<xomrk> a co to jest to screen fit ?
<jacekowski> tylko?
<jacekowski> przytnij
<sysek> :<
<xomrk> auto szerokosc / powiekszenie
<jacekowski> ustaw na przytnij
<sysek> kurcze, chcialbym sie w koncu nauczyc jednego jezyka programowania i cos w nim zrobic :/
<itman> hello world nie wystarczy?
<itman> ;p
<jacekowski> o ciekawe, jak zmienilem jezyk w telewizorze to w XBMC ktore sie komunikuje po CEC
<jacekowski> tez sie zmienil
<BlessJah> sysek: tylko dla siebie?
<BlessJah> zacznij od pythona albo basha
<BlessJah> python w sumie lepszy, ale basha latwiej sie uczyc po prostu uzywajac
<jacekowski> echo "hello world"
<jacekowski> na co komu cos wiecej
<sysek> BlessJah, nie wiem czy dla siebie. po prostu. moze nie wiem, moze chodzi mi o to, ze chcualbym sie rozwijac, a stoje w miejscu..
<jacekowski> jak sie nie rozwijasz to sie cofasz
<BlessJah> idź na studia
<jacekowski> wiec nie stoisz w miejscu
<xomrk> ok sprawdze to przytnij ( 30 minut ) dzięki
<kretu> sysek: to nie stawiaj sobie za cel nauczyc się programowania
<kretu> pomysl co ci potrzebne, a czego nikt jeszcze nie zrobił
<kretu> i będziesz miał motywacje
<jacekowski> xomrk: zapusc ten plik co ci pokazalem
<kretu> (albo przynajmniej nie wiesz, że zrobił)
<BlessJah> albo nie wiesz, że jest niemożliwe
<sysek> studia, olalem studia, moze to i zle. kurcze. nie chce isc na informatyke, nudzie mnie to. dostalem sie na filologie rosyjska, to nei dalem sobie rady
<xomrk> chwilowo nie mam dostepu do tv
<xomrk> ...
<sysek> najchetniej to bym wyjechal
<jacekowski> xomrk: jak to nie pomoze to raczej problem z dekoderem jest
<sysek> albo zmienil prace
<sysek> bo mnie szlag trafia
<jacekowski> xomrk: dobrze by bylo jakbys sprawdzil jaki sygnal telewizor dostaje
<BlessJah> sysek: a gdzie robisz?
<jacekowski> xomrk: w sensie guzik info na pilocie
<sysek> BlessJah, na prawde chcesz wiedziec ?
<xomrk> sprawdzic czy jest dobra rozdzielczośc?
<sysek> woel tutaj tego nie pisac, bo to az wstyd
<jacekowski> tak
<xomrk> ok
<BlessJah> sysek: query, jesli sie wstydzisz
<sysek> no i o tym mowilem
<jacekowski> to ze studiow w polsce sie da wyleciec?
<sysek> da sie
<sysek> sam zrezygnowalem
<sysek> bo wiedzialem, ze na pewno nie dam sobie rady
<jacekowski> przeciez to mozna miec warunki, sesje poprawkowa i inne cuda wianki
<jacekowski> w UK o ile nie masz dobrego powodu (znaczy sie byles obloznie chory) i nie pokazesz sie na egzaminie/nie zdasz to wylatujesz
<sysek> chcialbym tam wyjechac
<jacekowski> nie zlozysz jakiejs pracy w terminie, wylatujesz
<sysek> ale co, kolejny sprzedawca z polski ?
<jacekowski> plagiat zrobisz, wylatujesz
<sysek> po co znow tam jechac zeby byc sprzedawca
<sysek> ja chce cos robic.
<jacekowski> i to nawet na pracach co do domu zabierasz
<jacekowski> i o ile jest wspolpraca i zapytac sie mozna kolegi co mu wyszlo czy cos takiego
<jacekowski> to kopiowanie cudzej pracy jest nieakceptowalne
<sysek> az wstydz mnie ogarnia przez moje mysli
<sysek> wstyd*
<jacekowski> dlatego tez niestety w rankingu uczelni, top10 to sa uczelnie amerykanskie i angielskie
<jacekowski> a polskie najlepsze uczlnie sa gdzies na 150 miejscu
<jacekowski> znaczy sie UJ
<jacekowski> potem nastepna jest w okolicach 400
<sysek> trzeba uciekac, jak kiedys.
<sysek> tylko, ze mamy teraz wolna polske !
<jacekowski> ale jednoczesnie mozna pojsc do wykladowcy/nauczyciela i sie zapytac
<jacekowski> i miec godzine/dwie sam na sam
<sysek> dlugo siedzisz poza granicami demokratycznej polski ?
<jacekowski> 6 lat prawie
<sysek> ech
<jacekowski> i jest wiecej pracy niz ludzi
<sysek> kiedys bym wierzyl w polske
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza pracy specjalistycznej
<sysek> a teraz mi zle.
<sysek> jacekowski, ja bym z mila checia wyjechal. ale co ja umiem? czlowiek po technikum.
<jacekowski> jakim technikum?
<sysek> informatycznym
<jacekowski> czy mozesz zaczac prace od jutra?
<jacekowski> tak to tu wyglada
<sysek> moge
<sysek> jakbym mial, teraz okolo 1000 funtow
<sysek> polecialbym do anglii
<sysek> wynajal mieszkanie chociaz na miesiac
<sysek> i szukal pracy
<jacekowski> ja wyslalem CV w poniedzialek, (ten 2 dni temu)
<sysek> ale nie mam 1000 funtow
<jacekowski> tak wczoraj bylem na rozmowie
<jacekowski> a dzisiaj bylo tylko pytanie kiedy moge zaczac
<jacekowski> a jutro ide na jeszcze jedna rozmowe
<sysek> no ja tez ide jutro na rozmowe o prace
<jacekowski> wszystko majac dobra prace obecnie i zmieniam tylko dlatego ze moge
<sysek> i w piatek tez
<sysek> moze popracuje z rok w polsce i wyjade
<sysek> nie wiem,
<sysek> musze miec doswiadczenie jakies jezeli chce pracowac np w IT w uk
<jacekowski> no doswiadczenie sie przydaje
<sysek> kurcze. wyjechalem z dziewczyna w stycziu do londynu
<sysek> ja moglbym tam zyc
<xomrk> a można wiedzieć czym dokładniej się zajmujesz w uk?
<jacekowski> programuje automatyke przemyslowa
<jacekowski> http://mosty.inzynieria.com/cat/1/art/21560
<jacekowski> np. takie cos
<jacekowski> to jest moj ostatni projek
<xomrk> taki mialeś kierunek studiów?
<jacekowski> t
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> na co komu studia
<itman> dokladnie
<itman> teraz humanista jest programista ;p
<jacekowski> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_Sails_Bridge
<jacekowski> https://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/Poole/
<jacekowski> https://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/Poole/DSC_3241.JPG.html
<jacekowski> tak wyglada jedna z szaf w srodku (z tymczasowym komputerem)
<jacekowski> bo ten co byl w drzwi wbudowany z ekranem dotykowym sie zdecydowal popsuc
<sysek> damn jacekowski
<sysek> ale trudne rzeczy robisz
<jacekowski> tak zeby dodac jako ciekawostke
<jacekowski> tam jest ponad 300 atmosfer
<jacekowski> i to pompuje 800l oleju pod takim cisnieniem w ciagu minuty
<jacekowski> a to tylko pol mostu
<xomrk> a propo co  można robić po technikum informatycznym np w polsce?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<itman> pracowac na helpdesku
<xomrk> trzymcie sie
<BlessJah> xomrk: iść na studia
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC57rpO8ChA
<sysek> placic panstwu !
<sysek> ale co ja tam moge wiedziec
<BlessJah> sysek: ty placisz
<jacekowski> a ja dostalem zwrot podatku
<BlessJah> jacekowski: masz podwojne obywatelstwo, nie?
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> kiedys chciales sie chyba starac
<jacekowski> jeszcze nie moge
<jacekowski> 6 pelnych lat trzeba tu byc a mi jeszcze kilka miesiecy brakuje
<sysek> haha. tez dostalem zwrot podatku
<sysek> 3 PLN
<sysek> :DDDDDDD
<DaZ> tyle wygrać
<jacekowski> £324 dostalem
<jacekowski> to za uzywanie prywatnego samochodu do celow firmowych (+ do tego dostawalem z pracy £0.29 za mile)
<sysek> jacekowski, nie denerwuj mnie
<sysek> przyjechalem do londynu
<sysek> victoria station
<sysek> COCA COLA SHERRY
<sysek> SO MUCH WIN
<sysek> 89 pens
<jacekowski> drogo
<jacekowski> 2L butelka w "promocji" to £1 ("promocja" jest caly rok)
<sysek> olac to
<sysek> kupilem nokie
<jacekowski> ale londyn jest drogi
<sysek> za 170 pounds
<sysek> jakbym tego nie wydal
<sysek> to bym wrocil na plusie do polski
<sysek> BEZ KITU
<sysek> idziesz
<sysek> sorry mate
<sysek> ludzie sa inni
<sysek> nie to co tu w polsce
<beboj_> uzywa ktos weeb.tv na smart tv?
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5OgQCvqbYA SMACK MY BITCH UP
<tajwanuser> cze
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-28
<scx> ybr
<HardyTwardy> cześć
<ntat> Hej. Używa ktoś tmux'a?
<ntat> Wiecie może dlaczego tmux nie korzysta z aliasów zawartych .bashrc?
<BlessJah> `g tmux not using .bashrc
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: .bashrc/.profile is not loaded on new tmux session (or window ...: <http://tinyurl.com/cdzzd94>
<ntat> No fajnie:(
<BlessJah> przecież jest tam rozwiązanie
<BlessJah> . ~/.bashrc dodaj na koncu .bash_profile
<ntat> BlessJah, no właśnie wyczytałem
<ntat> dzięki
<ntat> BlessJah, pamiętasz jak się przeładowywało .bashrc, żeby nie wylogowywać się?
<BlessJah> . ~/.bashrc
<BlessJah> jeśli skasowałeś alias z tego pliku, to ten alias zostanie
<BlessJah> ale jeśli zmieniłeś albo dodałeś, to nadpisze stare
<ntat> BlessJah, mi chcodzi o to, jak załadować nowe wpisy w .bashr bez wylogowywania się z konta i ponownego logowania się?
<buharin> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find crt1.o: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<buharin> i jeszcze kilkad bledow wyskoczylo mi jak chcialem uzyc flagi gcc -m32
<buharin> dobra naprawione
<buharin> :D
<buharin> kto mi powie skad ten blad 0x00007ffff7a6e864 in printf () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<buharin> kompilje dla 32 bitow a biblioteke bierze z 64
<qermit> buharin: a jak kompilujesz?
<buharin> gcc -m32
<buharin> ale malo tego patrz na to
<buharin> zad1.o: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<buharin> kumplowi na debianie dziala a mi nie
<qermit> buharin: a masz zinstalowanego multiliba i inne pierdy?
<buharin> libc6-i386
<buharin> mam
<qermit> ale czy masz multiliba? tzn libc dla i386
<buharin> no to co ugory mam
<buharin> nie wiem co to multilib
<buharin> :D
<qermit> to się dowiedz
<buharin> gcc-4.7-multilib jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<qermit> to nie wiem co masz źle
<buharin> ubuntu jest zle
<qermit> buharin: może libc 32bit używa 64bitowego libc :E
<buharin> grzebalem tam
<buharin> niby nie
<qermit> buharin: najlepiej jak dodasz -g i uruchomisz przez GDB
<buharin> no wlasnie wkleilem blad z gdb
<buharin> probuje uzywac nie tej 64bit
<qermit> buharin: a jak odpalasz to gdb?
<buharin> gdb ./program
<qermit> to ja nie wiem co ty robisz
<qermit> właściwie to po co tobie 32 bitowy program?
<buharin> cpuid chcialem odczytac
<buharin> :P
<buharin> ale cos srednio mi idzie
<buharin> dokladnie
<buharin> to Performance registers
<buharin> dobra kij z tym
<buharin> :P
<buharin> jakos tam rade
<Guest6183> czesc. pomoze ktos z regulacja jasnosci na 12.10 ?
<uh4> cz
<El_Matador> Witam , jest ktos?
<El_Matador> potrzebuje pomocy z systemem ubuntu , mam problem z rozpoczęciem instalacji
<itman> z rozpoczeciem?
<itman> o co kaman?
<El_Matador> otoz dzis zlozylem sprzet
<El_Matador> specjalnie pod ubuntu
<El_Matador> oparty na intel pentium 4 , niestety musialem uzyc mega starej karty graficznej i ramu
<El_Matador> gdy bootuje wszystko, jest ok
<El_Matador> gdy bootuje wszystko, jest ok'install ubuntu" nic sie nie dzieje , opcja "try" robi sie szara i nic wiecej sie nie dzieje.
<itman> jakie ubuntu instalujesz?
<El_Matador> 12.10
<itman> ile masz tego ramu?
<El_Matador> 512MB
<El_Matador> Pc133 jednak zamierzam wziasc DDR i walnac przynajmniej 1GB
<El_Matador> bardzo zalezy mi na ubuntu poniewaz jest to swietny system a nie moge go zainstalowac :(
<El_Matador> nawet opcja try nie dziala
<El_Matador> wczoraj odpalalem opcje try na laptopie na ktorym reanimowalem windowsa (robilem kopie z dysku)
<itman> a sprobuj 12.04
<El_Matador> z tej samej plyty , wiec raczej wszystko dziala.
<El_Matador> czy to cos zmieni
<El_Matador> ze sprobuje 12.04?
<El_Matador> jakies wielkie zmiany sa pomiedzy tymi wersjami
<itman> mialem 12.10 na starym pc i chodzilo fatalnie
<itman> 12.04 chodzi w miare :D
<El_Matador> jakies wielkie zmiany sa pomiedzy tymi wersjami 12.04 uruchamialem na telefonie
<El_Matador> nie wiem jak jest z 12.10
<El_Matador> z kad moge pobrac 12.04?
<itman> 12.04 wedlug mnie jest lepsza
<itman> i ma dłuże wsparcie z tego co pamietam
<El_Matador> a czym rozni sie od nowszej 12.10, czzego nie ma lub w czym lepsza jest
<itman> ja niedawno mialem 13.04
<itman> i wrocilem do 12.04
<itman> mnie osobiscie wkurza unity
<itman> w 12.10 gnome sobie olali
<El_Matador> rozumiem , dlaczego akurat 12.04?
<El_Matador> rozumiem , dlugo juz siedzisz w ubuntu?
<itman> 4 lata
<El_Matador> ok rozpoczne pobieranie 12.04 i nagram na plyte , sadze ze potrwa to do 10 minut gorka 15 , bedziesz tu jeszcze przebywal?
<itman> pewnie tak
<El_Matador> czyli jestes obeznany widze
<itman> hymn
<itman> ciezko powiedziec :D
<El_Matador> wiesz moze dlaczego nie moge rozpocząć tej instalacji?
<itman> ale ogarniam
<itman> powiem CI ze nie bo ja mam gorszego pc
<itman> i chodzi :D
<itman> ale z 12.10 mialem mega problemy
<itman> zaisntalowalem system ale sie nie wlaczyl :D
<El_Matador> a jaka masz tam grafike?
<itman> na antyku mam 256 mb ramu :D
<itman> 128 Radeon 9200?
<itman> jako tak
<itman> 128 MB 64 bit
<El_Matador> ja dzis sprawilem sobie drugiego troszke lepszego antyka , jest tu grafika 16MB mega stara
<itman> 12.04 chodzi ale 12.10 sie nie wlaczyl
<El_Matador> to mniej niz jest u mnie.
<El_Matador> masz 128 ja mam 16 MB
<itman> nom Panie
<itman> ciezko bedzie :D
<El_Matador> dlaczego?
<itman> obsluzy 1024x768?
<El_Matador> tak
<El_Matador> obsluguje 1280x1024
<El_Matador> kiedys na xp-ku dzialala super dawno jej nie uzywalem
<El_Matador> a to ejst ciekawe bo wlasnie kliknelem na install, plytka cos robi koleczko myszki sie kreci , opcja tryb ubuntu zrobila sie szra , no i mysli , a stacja dyskow cos tam wydaje dzwieki
<itman> wlasnie
<itman> jaki ty masz dysk ?
<itman> potrzebujesz min. 5 GB :P
<itman> ha tak sie zastanawiam czy 12 da rade :D
<itman> w ostatecznosci możęsz zainstalowac 8.04 lts :D
<itman> i zrobic upgrade systemu do wyzszych wersji
<itman> słyszałem że tak niektorzy robia i ubuntu jakos jeszcze działało
<El_Matador> wybacz , rozlaczylo mnie , mozes zpowtorzyc to co pisales od mojej ostatniej wiaodmosci?
<itman> dysk CI wystarczy?
<El_Matador> mam 20GB
<itman> a powiem CI 16Mb grafike to bedzie ciezko
<El_Matador> ale przecie instalator sie wlaczyl, tylko nie chce wlaczyc sie ani try ani install
<El_Matador> do tego momentu wszystko dziala normalnie
<itman> wiesz mi sie zaisntalowalo ubuntu
<itman> a juz nie wlaczylo
<itman> moim zdaniem nie da rady ta grafika
<itman> chyba ze 8.04 LTS
<itman> moim zdaniem trzeba wlozyc lepsza grafike
<itman> choćby 64
<itman> na allegro moze za 5 zl kupic
<itman> :D
<dweller> El_Matador: używać jej można ale nie z unity
<dweller> musiałbyś minimal brać i coś lekkiego pod to
<dweller> fluxbox albo coś w ten deseń
<itman> dweller: 16MB to nie wiem czy gnome da rade
<itman> o wlasnie fluxbox :D
<dweller> itman: kde4 na starej s3 virge 4mb działało
<dweller> z efektami programowo :>
<itman> ^^
<dweller> ta karta jest nie do zdarcia
<dweller> już jest nawet pełnoletnia
<itman> dweller: ok ale problem El_Matador jest taki że wogole nie może zainstalowac systemu
<itman> pytanie czy 12.04 to obsluzy?
<itman> szczerze mowiac to nie wiem czy nie trzeba bedzie pomyslec o 11
<dweller> alternate zainstaluje
<dweller> ale instalowanie ubuntu na sprzęcie starszym niż z 2008 roku nie ma sensu
<itman> dweller: ja mam z 2003 i chodzi nawet nawet :D
<El_Matador> czyli jak w koncu
<El_Matador> instalacja ani try nie startuje bo grafika?
<El_Matador> czy moze ram?
<itman> moim zdaniem to grafika ;p
<itman> ja mam 256 i chodzi
<itman> choc ubuntu pisze ze min. 512
<El_Matador> a grafika?
<itman> 128mb
<El_Matador> a czy 64mb starczylo by?
<itman> nie wiem nie testowalem na 64
<dweller> itman: nie twierdzę że nie będzie chodzić
<itman> El_Matador: jak masz mozliwosc to sporbuj :)
<El_Matador> czyli to najpewniej wina grafiki?
<El_Matador> naczy mma tlyko 16Mb , ciezko mi bedzie wytrzasnac 64 , bo 32 moge wytrzasnąc jeszcze
<dweller> El_Matador: weź alternate to się zainstaluje jeżeli tak bardzo chcesz
<itman> dweller: nom chodzi chodzi ale trzeba miec cierpliwosc :D
<El_Matador> alternate czyli?
<dweller> itman: trzeba mieć czas
<itman> nom tez ^^
<itman> czasem wybaw ze sporo
<itman> przy kazdej aktualizacji sie sys sie zawiesza
<dweller> El_Matador: brak instalatora graficznego, tylko tekstowy
<El_Matador> jak moge go wlaczyc?
<dweller> ale z rozmowy wynika że to raczej nie dla Ciebie ;f
<itman> dweller: niech sie chlopak uczy :D
<itman> kiedys musi byc pierwszy raz :D
<dweller> pewnie, niech sobie popsuje komputer, potem naprawi, potem przyjdzie na kanał i zacznie nas obrażać a potem pójdzie i będzie siał w świecie głupoty że linux ssie etc.
<dweller> El_Matador: masz jakiś lepszy komputer po za tym jednym?
<El_Matador> mam 12 innych
<El_Matador> ale ten jeden ma miec ubuntu
<dweller> nie będzie miał bo się nie nadaje
<dweller> przynajmniej nie pod ubuntu
<El_Matador> co w nim jest co sie nie nadaje?
<dweller> wszystko, jest za słaby
<El_Matador> pentium 4 jest zbyt slaby?
<dweller> p4 jeszcze znośnie ale 1gb ramu i karta bez akceleracji
<itman> na takiego kompa to chyba tylko freespier sie nadaje
<El_Matador> rozumiem
<El_Matador> ciekawi mnie to gdyz na telefonie normalnie chodzilo 12.04
<itman> pytanie jakim telefonie?
<itman> teraz cannonical ciekawy projekty ma
<El_Matador> galaxy s3 i note 2 normalnie pyka 12.04
<itman> pfff
<itman> El_Matador: mnie to nie dziwi
<itman> ze normalnie chodzi
<dweller> jeżeli nie będziesz miał conajmniej 2gb ramu i jakiegoś radeona hd 2400 albo nvidii 7xxx to szkoda Twojego czasu
<itman> El_Matador: poczekaj jeszcze z 6 miesiecy
<itman> cannonical zaskoczy wszystkich :)
<El_Matador> czyli nie mam co probowac nawet z 12.04 na tym sprzecie?
<itman> El_Matador: mozesz zaisntalowac ale tam raczej nic nie zrobisz
<itman> moze w vim cos napiszesz
<itman> *moze*
<El_Matador> wiem o tym , i wiedzialem od samego poczatku
<El_Matador> tylko chodzi o to by komputer byl na sztuke.
<El_Matador> prawde mowiac , bedzie on kolejnym testerem systemow operacyjnych, wirusów czy tez testerem niebezpiecznych witryn albo zwyklym serverem do gry
<El_Matador> tylko zalezy mi na tym by postawic tam normalny system , nie jakis przestazaly wndows czy cos
<itman> jak masz czas sie bawic to probuj
<itman> 12.04 moze CI sie uda
<itman> jesli nie to sprobuj z 10
<itman> albo odrazu psotaw 8.04 ;D
<El_Matador> nizej niz 12 nie zejde bo podoba mi sie 12-ste wydanie
<El_Matador> jezeli mam schodzic ponizej 12 to wole spalic procesor
<El_Matador> a potem rozstrzelac go jak na codzien iphony , bo nie ma sensu tracic czas na cos starego
<El_Matador> ale dzieki ze mnie uswiadomiliscie, jutro sklece 1GB DDr , oraz karte graficzna 32 lub wiecej MB
<dweller> mam komputer na p4, 1gb ramu i 7600gt
<dweller> i OS X lepiej na nim działa niż Unity
<itman> you choose
<El_Matador> rowniez mam OSX na jednym z PC tyle ze na AMD
<El_Matador> lubie jak mam pod gorke ale uruchomilem
<El_Matador> a co jesli teraz po zaladowaniu plyty z 12.04 (obecnie sie laduje) po kliknieciu  "install" rowniez nic sie nie stanie?
<dweller> dunno
<El_Matador> nie ma logicznego wytlumaczenia na to?
<dweller> w sumie jeżeli xorg się uruchomi to powinno instalator uruchomić
<dweller> albo uruchamia tylko że tak długo
<El_Matador> stacja dyskow dziala przez jakis czas ale potem ustaje i nic sie nie dzieje
<dweller> może ramu mu brakuje czy coś
<dweller> nie wiem, ja obecnie z ubuntu mam kontakt tylko na wydziale i wirtualkach ;f
<itman> ja mam 256MB i dziala
<itman> ja tu raczej widze problem z grafika
<itman> moze jakis boss sie odezwie :D
<dweller> cóż to jest kanał ubuntu więc tutaj ubuntu nikt nie używa
<El_Matador> no coz , w takim razie gdy juz sklece lepsze czesci to sprobuje ponownie
<El_Matador> dziekuje za dotychczasowe porady/pomoc
<El_Matador> a , i wlasnie swietna nowinka , instalacja na 12.04 uruchomila sie normalnie :-)
<dweller> :>
<El_Matador> ale juz cos zchrzanilem bo dysk przemieszczalkem i ciemnosc widze
<El_Matador> ta antyczna grafika sie poluzowała :>
<dweller> lol
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-29
<El_Matador> no bywa , jak nic nie jest przykrecone
<dweller> loonix Ci komputer popuł!
<El_Matador> ok,  dziekuje bardzo za caloksztalt , za pomoc i porade
<El_Matador> 12.04 dziala
<El_Matador> Dobranoc wszystkim :-)
<dweller> gn o/
<itman> widze ze mu sie udało :)
<dweller> jak dla mnie to troche bez sensu
<Bercik> Cześć
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<Drathir> bry...
<uh4> cz, gdzie kupujecie domenki?
<Quintasan> uh4: Ja kupiłem na az.pl bo było tanio z kodem AUTH a po roku przeniosłem się do ovh
<uh4> Quintasan: bo ja kupilem domenke w 1and1 proftpd.pl i nie moge sobie poczty podpiac, maja tak glupia administracje ze niemoge zmienic MXow
<qermit> Quintasan: dokładnie, az nadaje sie tylko na promocję
<uh4> znaczy sie w 1and1 zadarmo byly
<mateusz> w nazwa.pl pamiętam tylko że kolega ostatnio dostał karę bo w tym pierwszym "promocyjnym" roku przeniósł domenę do OVH
<mateusz> biorąc pod uwagę że chcesz utrzymać domenę conajmniej dwa lata i za dużo nie kombinować to też polecam OVH
<uh4> no wlasnie sobie cos wybieram na ovh
<mateusz> mam pytanie, czy ktoś domyśla się czemu mogł mi zniknąć pasek boczny unity i pasek tytułu w oknach mi się nie wyświetla?
<mateusz> raczej nic nie instalowałem nowego, chyba po update coś się zepsuło...
<Dreadlish> może nie odpala menadżera okien?
<mateusz> jak mogę to sprawdzić?
<Dreadlish> paska tytułu nie masz
<Dreadlish> == nie ma dekoracji okien
<mateusz> ok, to co mogę zrobić żeby go odzyskać? ;)
<Dreadlish> odpalić
<Dreadlish> nie pamiętam jak to się na unity robiło
<CookieM> a unity 2D ci działa?
<mateusz> w sensie pulpit?
<mateusz> co ciekawe kiedyś probówałem zainstalować jakieś szaleństwa typu compiz ale później nie używałem ich. Teraz po odpaleniu pulpitu dostaje informacje o zakończonym compiz i wysyłaniu raportu...
<CookieM> masz najnowsze ubuntu (12.10) czy LTS-a (12.04)?
<mateusz> najnowsze 12.10
<mateusz> nie wyświetla mi się ani basek boczny, ani górny, no i w żadnym oknie nie ma paska tytułu
<mateusz> do tego sypie błędami systemu, compiz
<DaZ> to wszystok taki kąpis ;_;
<mateusz> nie wiem od czego się zabrać do zdiagnozowania usterki i naprawy ;)
<CookieM> Powiem ci szczerze, że próbowałem zmusić tę wersję do pracy na moim komputerze i niestety z miernym skutkiem, więc wróciłem do LTS-a i jestem mega-zadowolony. Próbowałeś może tej starszej wersji?
<Dreadlish> mateusz: po prostu compiz się zrąbał
<Dreadlish> mateusz: przeinstalujesz to zadziała
<mateusz> ale 12.10 używam już od dawna, tylko coś padło
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<mateusz> czyli apt-get --pure remove compiz i ponowna instalacja?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> --purge
<mateusz> purge
<mateusz> właśnie
<mateusz> ok, reset
<Dreadlish> po co reset
<Dreadlish> xorga wystarczy zrestartować
<mateusz> hmm nie pomogło
<mateusz> co ciekawe, po wyborze systemu w grubie zawsze pojawiał mi się loader, teraz mam czarny ekran dopóki nie pojawi się ekran logowania
<Dreadlish> drivery do grafiki
<Dreadlish> instaluj compiza nazat i szukaj driverów ;d
<mateusz> w jaki sposób mam ich szukać i je zainstalować?
<mateusz> nigdy wcześniej tego nie robiłem "ręcznie" ;)
<mateusz> ktoś kojarzy jak otworzyć to okno: tinyurl.com/c9uuh6f
<gjm> Łomem.
<gjm> jockey chyba to się zwie.
<mateusz> hmm mam tylko jockey-text
<gjm> To nie wiem.
<BlessJah> jockey-gtk się zwie paczka, ale bez instalacji jej można wygrzebać to
<BlessJah> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings
<qermit> BlessJah: a ja myślałem że sudo & vim
<BlessJah> qermit: z sudo i vim wszysko można
<gjm> vim /etc/urandom
<BlessJah> ale ubuntu przechodzi powoli w stan, w ktorym latwiej wytlumaczyc jak cos wyklikac, niz podac gotowa komende
<gjm> SZIEEET
<gjm> /dev/
<qermit> nowy GIjoe?
<mateusz> gnome-control-center!
<mateusz> ;)
<mateusz> w dodatkowych sterownikach miałem zaznaczone X.org X server Nouveau display driver xserver-xorg-video-novueau
<mateusz> wydaje mi się że kiedyś miałem zaznaczone jakieś nvidii
<mateusz> po instalacji sterowników też wystarczy reset X
<mateusz> czyli sudo restart lightdm?
<kklimonda> jeżeli instalujesz zamknięte to restart systemu
<mateusz> ok, wracam z moim problemem, po instalacji sterowników nvidii wybrałem chyba open source pojawił mi się pasek tytułu, ale dalej nie mam paska bocznego po lewej i tego paska na górze (ubuntu 12.10)
<Hugen_> hej
<mateusz> ok, gnome-panel otworzył mi pasek na górze z godziną, tylko zastanawiam się czemu nie włącza się automatycznie?
<mateusz> nareszcie, przeinstalowanie ubuntu-desktop pomogło
<mateusz> w sumie to instalacja, bo pakiet wyglądał na niezainstalowany
<Cyr4x> siema
<Cyr4x> uzywa ktos moze patcha infinality?
<Cyr4x> do fontconfig?
 * DaZ uzywa, trololo :v
 * dweller używał
<dweller> ale przestałem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to dziś
<BlessJah> jacekowski:  23:52:16 up 64 days, 14:52,  8 users,  load average: 3.45, 3.36, 2.46
<BlessJah> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-30
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bylo przez moment nawet 60
<BlessJah> jacekowski: okrągła liczba
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<didek> O nawet mnie rozlaczylo D:
<didek> Nie ma to jak mieć irssi na raspie :)
<didek> Co tam słychać w wielkim programistycznym świecie?
<didek> Ech, programowanie w SDL jest chyba jednym z nudniejszych zajęć na świecie... oczywiście kiedy zajęcia to tylko programowanie. :)
<Naster> Witam
<garr> http://fabianinostroza.deviantart.com/art/Linux-World-Map-358225029
<Naster> Panowie/Panie czy da się ustalić by słuchawka bluetooth działała tylko na skype a reszta przez głośniki ?
<Naster> ustawić*
<Benek_> Hej, jest jakiś tutorial na temat fixowania bugow? Bo w xchat-indicator jest bug i chetnie bym go naprawil, ale nie wiem jak...
<sysek> w co tu pograc
<Voldenet> >   Benek_ │ [17:00:08] Hej, jest jakiś tutorial na temat fixowania bugow? Bo w xchat-indicator jest bug i chetnie bym go naprawil, ale nie wiem jak...
<Voldenet> Hej, jest jakiś tutorial do fixowania bugów? Bo mi perl segfaulta wywala
<CXIV> Witam :)
<Benek> Voldenet, chodzi o paczki Ubuntu, bo z githuba bugfixing jest dosyc prosty :)
<Voldenet> ja bym powiedział, że dość skomplikowany
<Voldenet> :)
<tajwanuser> cze
<buharin> hey
<buharin> bawił sie ktos tutaj PMC?
<dweller> PubMed Central?
<buharin> dweller: Performance Monitoring Counters
<dweller> a to ni, ja tylko artykuły biomedyczne znam ;f
<buharin> dweller: kurde ;P
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-31
<buharin> : ) - ; ] P D * <- emotki do samodzielnego montazu :):)
<Actimelek> ^^
<BlessJah> -PD
<BlessJah> ./1
<scx> Dobry Ranek!
<BlessJah> nie taki ranek
<scx> Moze mi ktos podac wynik: find /usr/share/icons/ -name 'wine*'
<BlessJah> akurat na windę się przełączyłem
<BlessJah> btw, jaki jest ostatni firefox?
<biju> sec
<scx> albo powiedziec jaka jest sciezka do ikon WINE lub podac nazwe pakietu ktory je zawiera
<BlessJah> fajna metoda wyznaczania czasu przez jaki windy nie uzywalem - sprawdzanie wersji firefoksa
<scx> BlessJah: u mnie jest 17, chociaz na stronie mozilli twierdza, ze 19
<scx> 19.0.2 bodajze
<BlessJah> 5 wersji
<gjm> gjm@acer ~ $ pacman -Qi firefox | grep -i wersja
<gjm> Wersja         : 19.0.2-1
<BlessJah> muszę sprawdzić jak to na miesiące przeliczyć
<BlessJah> circa 40 dni na wersję?
<BlessJah> jakoś tak, mniej więcej się zgadza
<biju> scx, http://wklej.org/id/998246/
<scx> biju: ok, dzieki, mozesz jeszcze powiedziec z jakiej wersji ubuntu korzystasz?
<biju> ubuntu 12.04
<biju> lts
<scx> ok, dzieki
<Drathir> BlessJah: ja tam munina mam do sprawdzania czsu hrhr
<Drathir> bry...
<biju> Pany czy jezeli w manualu od lapa jest napisane ze masz 2x4 gb DDR3 SO-DIMM 1066 obsluzy to tego wzadnes sposob nie da sie zwiekszyc. Prawda ?
<biju> max *
<Drathir> nie da imho...
<Drathir> jak masz dwa sloty i kontroler max 8 obsluguje to nici z powiekszania...
<biju> obecnie mam 1x1 i 1x2
<biju> ale brakuje mi
<Drathir> to najgorszy wybor moim zdaniem, bo jedna kosc w odstawke zawsze... jakby nie mogli dac 1x4...
<biju> dokladnie ... ale nie mialem kasy w tym czasie na nic lepszego ...
<biju> 1.5 roku temu mi starczalo 3 gb teraz juz nie
<Drathir> tym bardziej ze ddr3 to grosze... :/
<Drathir> to ladnie ubu poszlo z ramem w gore... :/
<biju> imo ubuntu = win 7 jezeli chodzi o ram ...
<biju> ale pracuje na virtualnych systemach
<biju> nawet i 3 na raz musze miec odpalone ... wiec ram jest mi potrzebny
<biju> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search?category=77809&change_view=1&description=1&order=d&string=DDR3+SO-DIMM+1066
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c42u4u5> (at allegro.pl)
<biju> ktory wybrac ?
<Drathir> biju: kvm + hugepages
<Drathir> chociaz te wirtualki to jakie systemy?
<biju> kombinacje sa rozne napisze co mam :) win xp, win 7 win 2008, debian, backtrack, lamparcik :P win 98
<Drathir> a to raczej za duzo nie pomoze...
<Drathir> linux to tak do 500mb na system z graficznym srodowiskiem ramu powinien max brac normalnie to tak z 250, a i zreszta win zapewne podobnie...
<SimonPHOENIX> czy ma ktos zainstalowany normalny ubuntowski php5?
<SimonPHOENIX> potrzebuje tego co musze wrzucic w sources list, wyrzucilem i teraz nie wiem jakie zrodlo dodac
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: jest w standardowym repo
<SimonPHOENIX> przy upgrade ubuntu przez konsole cos sie popier... i nie dziala
<SimonPHOENIX> co robic?
<Dreadlish> co nie działa
<Dreadlish> i co sie zwaliło?
<SimonPHOENIX> update-rc.d: warning: decnet stop runlevel arguments (1) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (0 1 6)
<SimonPHOENIX> i nie dziala
<SimonPHOENIX> czy jak robilem upgrade i cos sie popsulo to nie bede mogl tego uruchomic?
<SimonPHOENIX> nikt nic nie napisze?
<CookieM> najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zazwyczaj 'przeinstaluj system i nie siedź na adminie jak nie musisz'
<SimonPHOENIX> ale jak teraz te dane odzyskac?
<SimonPHOENIX> to powazna sprawa
<CookieM> odpal jakiegoś fix-Linuxa po reboocie (np. Parted Magic), zamontuj daną partycję i zarchiwizuj gdzieś potrzebne ci dane
<mati75> system się naprawia
<mati75> np. przez chroot
<SimonPHOENIX> no tak, ale jak narazie calkiem nie moge sie przez ssh polaczyc, widocznie nie dziala
<SimonPHOENIX> jest szansa ze system normalnie sie odpali po restarcie?
<mati75> jest
<jacekowski> to jest warning
<jacekowski> po co masz decnet?
<Drathir> niech sprobuje update samego decnet-a zrobic cokolwiek to jest gdyby byl blad to apt powinien sie zatrzymac na danym i nie kontynuowac raczej...
<SimonPHOENIX> no server dalo sie zrestartowac ale nie mozna sie polaczyc
<biju> kto uzywa libreoffice ?
<biju> calc *
<BlessJah> ja
<BlessJah> badasz popularność libreoffice?
<Stirlitz> czeka aż sie uruchomi
<biju> BlessJah,  wiesz jak sformatowac komorke tak aby poprawial tekst na LLLL CCCCCC-C
<BlessJah> ms office się niby szybciej uruchamia?
<biju> L - litera
<biju> C - cyfra
<BlessJah> biju: limit darmowych pytań wykorzystałeś
<biju> a jezeli bedzie za malo L ablo za malo C to wywali blad
<biju> BlessJah,  powiedz, ze nieznasz odp na to pytanie a nie cwaniaka zgrywasz :)
<BlessJah> nie zrozumiałem pytania, ale owszem - nawet gdybym zrozumial, najprawdopodobniej bym nie znal odpowiedzi
<BlessJah> chyba że formatowanie warunkowe ma regexy ablo coś w deseń
<biju> chodzi o to ze jak user wpisze LLLLCCC CCCC lub L L L L CC CC CCCC lub inna kobinacje skladającą się z na poczatku z 4 liter i pozniej 7 cyfr zawsze poprawiało do takiego formatu LLLL CCCCCC-C
<biju> a Jeżeli jest za mało Liter i/lub Cyfr wywali blad
<BlessJah> az sie przeloguje i sproboje
<biju> :)
<BlessJah> mam już część zestawu funkcji za pomocą których można zrobić walidację
<BlessJah> wyjdzie potworek
<biju> :)
<BlessJah> biju: wyszedł potwór
<BlessJah> =AND(EXACT(T(LEFT(C7,3)),LEFT(C7,3)),EXACT(MID(C7,4,1)," "), EXACT(RIGHT(C7,3), TEXT(VALUE(RIGHT(C7,3)), 0)))
<BlessJah> biju: sprawdza czy tekst składa się z 3 liter spacji i 3 cyfr
<BlessJah> zwraca prawdę, falsz i błąd
<BlessJah> najprawdopodobniej się wyłoży jeśli nie da się cyfr skonwertować bezboleśnie na liczbę (np 010)
<BlessJah> biju: nie chce mi się szukać właściwiwej metody, któraś z tych załątwi sprawę: http://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/How_Tos/Regular_Expressions_in_Calc
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bt2vwqk> (at wiki.openoffice.org)
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, pojechałes do domu na świeta?
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: tak, czemu pytasz?
 * jacekowski ma internet 10kb/s jak sie rozpedzi
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, bo sie nudzisz?
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, 200Mbps zabija tego mikrotika przy routowaniu
<Stirlitz> troche słabo
<Stirlitz> właściie źle napisałem, przy forwardowaniu
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: trafne spostrzezenie :/
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: a ile ty chcesz megabitow forwardowac?
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, 3 lokalne sieci po gigabicie ;)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: a budżet, jak zawsze, starcza na waciki? ;)
<Stirlitz> nie, niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> to kup switcha routujacego
<jacekowski> mikrotik w sumie glowny targe ma wifi
<jacekowski> target*
<Stirlitz> ale i tak in +
<Stirlitz> za 8 stów ma spokój bo 2x450g jak tzreba bedzie wiecej to stawie tam normalnego linuksa ;)
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, czym sie rózni switch routujący od routera?
<jacekowski> switche sa szybsze bo maja dedykowana elektronike
<Stirlitz> jakbym mógł switchować to by nie było tematu
<jacekowski> ale za to nie potrafia niektorych bajerow ktore routery potrafia
<jacekowski> ale taki switch routujacy ci wycisnie kazdy port z pelna predkoscia w obie strony bez zajakniecia
<jacekowski> czyli takie 48 portow to masz 96Gbit ruchu
<jacekowski> i switch to zrobi ot tak se nawet sie nie grzejac
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ja potzrebuje tylko "spotkać" trzy lokalne sieci
<Stirlitz> tyle że musza się widziec mocno wybiórczo czyli nat/forward itp
<Stirlitz> i jak mi teraz poleci po sambie 1Gbit to mikrotik umiera
<jacekowski> routujacy switch to akurat zrobi spokojnie
<jacekowski> http://www.ebuyer.com/280381-cisco-catalyst-3750x-48p-s-switch-ws-c3750x-48p-s?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products&gclid=CKCAjZqAqLYCFYfJtAod2g0AhQ
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d5rodu7> (at www.ebuyer.com)
<jacekowski> taka ciekawostka
<jacekowski> switch routujacy 96 GBit przepustowosci - £7k
<jacekowski> cisco ASR1000 - sam procesor ktory robi 100GBit to £30k - do tego trzeba porty i chassis
<jacekowski> ale switch nie zrobi BGP i innych cudow
<jacekowski> £5k za wersje bez PoE
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, zwykłe c2d z dobrymi sieciówkami to obrobi
<jacekowski> 48 gigabitowych portow?
<jacekowski> z pakietami po 50 bajtow
<Stirlitz> ja mówie o moim przypadku, 48 sieciówek zakałdajac ze są nawet po 4x to lekki problem w pc
<Drathir> jacekowski: kurczaki to jak im sie to oplaca? O.o
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-24
<Ploy_> 2nd
<Marqin> 0
<m477> -1
<Marqin> m477: czyli 4294967295, przegrales
<m477> he
<Ploy_> zyjecie w ogole?
<TheNumb> nie.
<bastetmilo> nie.
<Ploy_> to bylo do przewidzenia :)
<Quintasan> ZGOOOOOOOOON
<Marqin> Ploy_: ja tylko w szczgóle
<TheNumb> Quintasan: zgona masz?
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Tak, jak widzę czego nie mam jeszcze zrobionego a kwiecień się zbliża
<TheNumb> :DDD
<TheNumb> Quintasan: a czego jeszcze nie zrobiłeś? <:
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Próbuję się rozmówić z prelegentami
<TheNumb> Quintasan: no to powodzenia :DDDDDD
<TheNumb> Quintasan: przynajmniej jednego masz na kanale ;p
<Quintasan> Mam?
<TheNumb> No, masz.
<Quintasan> a, rysiek
<TheNumb> :P
<Quintasan> TheNumb: E, spoko, damy radę.
<Ploy_> Marqin, co masz na mylisi?
<Ploy_> pytanie odrebne: Czy ktos mieszka w Swecji?
<Voldenet> ktoś na pewno
<Voldenet> chodzą słuchy, że miliony ludzi
<Voldenet> ale nie byłem tam, więc nie widziałem
<Diabelko> omg
<Diabelko> Voldenet: Ty żyjesz
<Voldenet> to równie dobrze może być kłamstwo
<Voldenet> Diabelko: o mój Boże, Ty też
<Voldenet> ;)
<Diabelko> co tam?
<Voldenet> a wiesz, zapracowany jestem
<Voldenet> jak rzadko kiedy
<Diabelko> no proszę
<Voldenet> wyobraź sobie, że ktoś ma czelność chcieć mieć coś zrobione na za tydzień
<Voldenet> skandal
<Diabelko> bydlaki
<Voldenet> od programisty, dodam
<Diabelko> co robisz i w czym?
<gjm> spoczywa
<gjm> w pokoju
<Voldenet> wbijam gwoździe kamieniem
<Voldenet> jak wolisz, asp
<Voldenet> ;|
<Diabelko> ouch :|
<Voldenet> co poradzić, płacą
<Voldenet> chociaż build systemy robię w perlu
<Voldenet> taki cichy front czarnoekranowców
<Diabelko> ano, to nie tak fatalnie
<xaxes`> Voldenet: czyżbyś był devopem?
<Diabelko> Voldenet: no to skoro tradycji stało się za dość... To poleć jakieś anime.
<Voldenet> Nie, przebranżowiłem się, xaxes`
<Diabelko> s/skoro/żeby/
<Voldenet> bo teraz wszystko w chmurze i za to barany płacą
<xaxes`> tu asp, tu build systemy, tam sql
<Voldenet> xaxes`: wszystko pasuje
<Voldenet> aplikacje asp się buduje i wykorzystują sql/asure
<Voldenet> asure jest lepszy bo czasami zrywa połączenie
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> taki sql w chmurze, /lepszy/
<xaxes`> może azure?
<Voldenet> Azure nawet
<Voldenet> zawsze źle to piszę, bo był na ircu gość o ksywie asura
<Voldenet> :|
<xaxes`> aleee
<xaxes`> azure oferuje mssql, tak?
<Voldenet> powiem Ci, że jeden pies
<Voldenet> sql to sql, różnice są minimalne
<xaxes`> postgre ma jakieś fajne ficzery z tego co słyszałem
<Voldenet> tzn.? ;)
<xaxes`> nie wiem, nie znam żadnego SQL-a
<xaxes`> tylko czytuję irce
<nvll> ja często korzystam z CHECK w postgres
<Dreadlish> każdy mówi, że postgres jest fajny
<Dreadlish> tylko ja też nie wiem czemu :/
<Voldenet> bo ma dziedziczenie
<Voldenet> :D
<nvll> każdy mówi że postgres jest fajny, bo nikt mysql nie lubi :D
<Voldenet> to nic, że to tak naprawdę w środku pokręcona hybryda tph i tpc z ładnymi widokami
<Voldenet> prawda jest taka, że wszyscy nawalają cały model w NHibernate, EF albo innych dziwnych ormów generujących potwornie brzydkie zapytania
<Voldenet> s/ormów/ormach/
 * nvll korzysta z ActiveRecord
<nvll> ale to nie java
<Voldenet> no, orm to orm
<Voldenet> w zasadzie to one między sobą różnią się szczegółami
<nvll> no tak
<xaxes`> Voldenet: nie chcę uogólniać twojej osoby, ale uogólniasz
<Voldenet> ja czekam na czasy, kiedy ormy będą zwykle szybsze niż ludzkie kwerendy
<Voldenet> to byłoby coś
<xaxes`> a były czasy, gdy gcc generowało wolniejszy kod od programisty?
<Voldenet> to jest ten moment w którym wybucham śmiechem po wybornym żarcie, czy będzie punchline?
<nvll> mi się nieraz zdarzyło, że activerecord generuje dłużej zapytanie niż baza je wykonuje
<Voldenet> nhibernate też to ma
<xaxes`> Voldenet: mamy takie ładne słówko jak pointa
<Voldenet> xaxes`: niezwykle polskie
<xaxes`> przynajmniej istniejące w naszym słowniku
<nvll> po polsku puenta
<Voldenet> po polsku panczlajn
<Voldenet> :)
<xaxes`> nvll: pointa = puenta
<nvll> wiem
<nvll> tylko puenta to jest polska pisownia
<Voldenet> (http://sjp.pwn.pl/slownik/2503353/puenta) pointa - zob. puenta.
<Voldenet> (http://sjp.pwn.pl/slownik/2573030/puenta) puenta - pointa [wym. penta] 1. «krótkie, często dowcipne, podsumowanie jakiejś wypowiedzi lub utworu literackiego», 2. «zakończenie jakiegoś procesu, działania lub jakiejś sprawy, które nadaje im szczególny sens»
<Voldenet> `wym. penta`
<xaxes`> nvll: pointa też
<Voldenet> co
<Voldenet> a, nie sjp nie umie w utf8
<Voldenet> bo tam jest u smutne
<Voldenet> http://emf.pwn.pl/emf/usmutne.gif
<Voldenet> :D
<xaxes`> Voldenet: teraz powiedz co cię tak rozbawiło ;<
<Voldenet> ano to, że rzadko który programista pisał lepszy kod od gcc
<Voldenet> i mówimy o średniej
<xaxes`> w dzisiejszych czasach to wiek
<Voldenet> a nie przejawach geniuszu, czyli genialnym algorytmie składającym się z 12 jumpów
<xaxes`> wiem*
<Voldenet> jak patrzę na aplikacje w asm, to szczerze wątpię, że są lepsze od czegoś w C
<xaxes`> aleee
<Voldenet> szczególnie gdy gcc wypluwa zwykle świetny kod
<xaxes`> tak samo było na początku istnienia kompilatorów C?
<Voldenet> może tak, w pierwszej wersji istnienia gcc, to królowały nakładki na dosa
<Voldenet> poziomem skomplikowania to one nie powalały
<Voldenet> do tego C też ma odpowiedniki rozwiązań asmowych prawie wszystkie
<Voldenet> problemem frameworków teraz jest to, że skupiają się na tym co potrafią, a nie jakie są szybkie
<nvll> nie zawsze potrzeba wydajności
<nvll> nieraz taniej jest dostawić serwery niż napisać wydajniej
<Voldenet> ^ można postawić dodatkowy serwer
<Voldenet> w jednej kompanyji co 10h zamarzał serwer losowy, to zamiast naprawić aplikację dostawili skrypt restartujący martwe serwery
<Voldenet> i dostawili +1 serwer
<Voldenet> :)
<nvll> ja w kodzie nieraz uzywałem konstrukcji typu:
<nvll> begin
<nvll> # something
<nvll> rescue
<nvll>   retry
<nvll> end
<nvll> czyli jak wywali wyjątek to się powtórzy kod od begin
<Voldenet> wow, fajna rzecz
<Voldenet> takie trochę goto ;)
<nvll> no tak
<nvll> przydatne jak musiałem pobierac dane z serwera który często nie dzialał
<Voldenet> i szybkie jak pobierasz dane z serwera który prawie zawsze działa
<Voldenet> win-win
<nvll> prawie idealne
<Voldenet> retry: try { coś-co-rzadko pada} catch { goto retry } vs while(coś-co-rzadko pada jest nie ok lub wywołanie zwraca zły wynik)
<Voldenet> to pierwsze widać co robi, to drugie jest programistycznie oldschoolowe
<nvll> ja prawie w ogóle nie używam pętli typu for, while
<Voldenet> prawda?
<nvll> tak
<Voldenet> po co jak jest foreach, where, select, aggregate
<nvll> no ja używam interatorów
<nvll> type array.each {}
<nvll> hash.map {}
<nvll> *typu
<Voldenet> to odpowiedniki są :)
<Voldenet> where to grep
<Voldenet> foreach to each
<Voldenet> select to map
<nvll> nie znam c#
<Voldenet> nie wiem czy jest odpowiednik aggregate
<nvll> co to robi?
<Voldenet> dajesz mu start, operację dla każdego obiektu i stop
<Voldenet> np.
<Voldenet> "", (poczatek,obiekt)=>poczatek+obiekt, (poczatek)=>poczatek+";"
<Voldenet> c zwraca concat wszystkich obiektów w kolekcji zakończony średnikiem
<Voldenet> bardziej sensowne wykorzystanie i intuicyjniejsze
<Voldenet> to np. sum za pomocą aggregate
<nvll> nie używam raczej takich konstrukcji
<nvll> a nie
<nvll> da się
<Voldenet> .Aggregate(0, (i,k)=>i+k);
<Voldenet> Wiesz, aggregate to taki elegancki for który mówi co Tu się dzieje
<Voldenet> do tego jako że to linq, to pewnie się optymalizuje pod architekturę, czyli jak ma jakieś cudowne zdolności, to z nich korzysta
<nvll> np. (1..6).inject(0, :+)
<nvll> wywołuje metodę + na każdym obiekcie
<Voldenet> i w sumie to to samo
<nvll> chociaż w tym wypadku prościej po prostu .sum
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> no bo możesz sobie sam zaimplementować sumę
<nvll> mogę sobie nawet dodać własne metody do klasy Array czy tam jakiej chcę
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<Voldenet> widzę, że programiści wszystkich języków na to wpadli
<Voldenet> perl, python, ruby, C#
<Voldenet> ...pewnie php tego nie ma
<TheNumb> :DDD
<nvll> można nawet w ruby sobie nadpisać każdą metodą z dowolnej klasy
<Voldenet> nvll: to prowadzi do zagłady
<nvll> no nie używa się tego
<Voldenet> w C# istnieją extension methods, ale korzystanie z nich to po prostu zła praktyka
<nvll> ale dodawanie metod ma zalety
<nvll> dzięki temu w Railsach można sobie napisać np. 3.hours.ago
<TheNumb> tak
<Voldenet> awesome syntax i w ogóle, ale jak dostaję projekt w stylu kolekcja.magicznaKraina1(k=>k.magicznaKraina2(u=>k+u));
<TheNumb> Nie wiem po co, ale można :D
<nvll> TheNumb: prościej niż pisać DateTime.now - 3 * 3600
<Voldenet> to przysięgam ubić gościa który wymyślił rozszerzanie języka
<TheNumb> nvll: a ja wolę tę drugą opcję :<
<nvll> 1. czytelniejsza
<nvll> od razu wiadomo o co chodzi
<Voldenet> ja wolę napisać DateTime.Now.AddHours(33)
<Voldenet> ja wolę napisać DateTime.Now.AddHours(-3) nawet
<Voldenet> czytelne jak cegła
<nvll> też
<TheNumb> Tak.
<Voldenet> w perlu rakiem są suby bez żadnych nawiasów
<Voldenet> wszystko fajnie, ale kod w stylu
<nvll> niektórzy mają problem w ruby bo są w nim metody z ! i bez !
<Voldenet> remove this element unless k is not defined
<nvll> np. array.reverse i array.reverse!
<nvll> pierwsza zwraca kopię a druga operuje na danej tablicy
<Voldenet> składnia rodem z perla
<nvll> są też metody z ?
<nvll> np. array.include? element
<Voldenet> nie, nie ma
<nvll> w ruby są
<nvll> na początku można się troche pogubić ale potem to wszystko wydaje się logiczne
<Voldenet> w perlu też
<Voldenet> ;)
<nvll> nigdy nie pisałem w perlu
<nvll> składnia mnie odstraszała
<Voldenet> map { my$i=$_; @c[$i..$i+scalar@k-1]=map{$k[$_]ne$c[$i+$_]?1:0;} 0..scalar@k-1 if$c[$i]; } 0..scalar@c-scalar@k;
<Voldenet> że niby co
<Voldenet> :D
<nvll> w ruby to chyba byloby ciezko cos takiego wykombinowac
<Voldenet> już pomijając setki operatorów w stylu $+ $- $; $` $' $& $_ $" $( $) $< $>
<Voldenet> jakie tam jeszcze znaczki potrafi robić klawiatura...
<Voldenet> $% $:
<Voldenet> $^ $= $~
<Voldenet> najgorsze jest to, że one wszystko coś znaczą w perlu
<Voldenet> do tego zmierza wymyślanie shorthandów dla wygody
<Marqin> o
<Marqin> perl-sensei
<Marqin> Voldenet: siema :D
<adar> witam. Szukan jakiegoś poradnika o zabezpieczeniu nginx-a ??
<adar> znacie jakiś ??
<TheNumb> adar: http://bit.ly/1dI1seX
<mati75> TheNumb: ++
<adar> ++
<TheNumb> Chyba znalazł coś dla siebie.
<TheNumb> Ten art z 2014 wyglądał całkiem, całkiem.
<Marqin> ja znam dobry
<Marqin> "wyjmij wtyczke od prądu"
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-25
<marsjaninzmarsa> o shit! wiesiek 2 na linucha!
<dweller> szybki jesteś
<marsjaninzmarsa> no bo spałem.
<dweller> 2 miesiące?
<marsjaninzmarsa> ...
<marsjaninzmarsa> dzisiaj rano pojawił się na Steamie, źą
<marsjaninzmarsa> http://steamdb.info/app/20920/
<marsjaninzmarsa> ps: to prawda
<dweller> tylko że od 2 miesięcy było wiadomo że będzie, jeżeli nie wcześniej jeszcze
<marsjaninzmarsa> taa
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale myślałem, że nie zajmie im to mniej czasu
<marsjaninzmarsa> niż Valve Portal 2
<marsjaninzmarsa> na linucha
<dweller> whatever
<dweller> fajnie jak przeportują wszystko w co gram na linuksa, ale jak nie to i tak nic sie nie stanie
<dweller> odpalenie maszyny wirtualnej nie jest już tak uciążliwe jak pełen reboot
<jacekowski> jak gra jest na opengl to nie ma az tak drastycznych roznic
<drathir> ciekawe czy nie wygodniej dev-om byloby na linuxa gry robic... pod linuxem wszystko plynniej chodzi...
<drathir> nawet w wine hrhr
<jacekn> no niedlugo nie bedzie roznicy, enginy i narzedza zaczynaja wspierac linuxa wiec z automatu bedzie i Win in Linux
<jacekowski> drathir: w linuxie dzwiek dalej jest porazka
<suore> marsjaninzmarsa, szybkośc szachisty
<suore> Wiesiek 2 będzie portowany z wersji na Windows, a nie Maca :P
<suore> z maca wezmą część kodu tylko
<suore> Wieś 2 na  lina będzie pewnie używał ToGL
<suore> Wiesiek 1 też będzie
<marsjaninzmarsa> suore: s/będzie/jest
<dweller> marsjaninzmarsa: to że jest w bazie nic nie znaczy
<dweller> half life 3 swojego czasu też był ;d
<suore> dweller, ale był dla jaj wsadzony przez steamdb
<marsjaninzmarsa> dweller: użytkownicy podobno powoli mogą go pobierać już.
<suore> marsjaninzmarsa, jak mogą
<marsjaninzmarsa> suore: część użytkowników
<dweller> suore: do tego zmierzam, wpisy w bazie są wrzucane na długo przed wydaniem, dla testów itd
<suore> marsjaninzmarsa, gówno... każdy może pobrać
<suore> kto kupił wcześniej
<suore> :D
<suore> w sumie skopiuj dane z windy i daj do lina
<suore> i daj sprawdź spójność plików
<suore> dweller, przecież w yryginalnej bazie src jest wpis o więsku 2 na lina, steadb jest tylko praserem
<suore> a Hl3 był dla jaj wsadzony na prima aprilis
<suore> i to w sumie 2 dni pred prima
<marsjaninzmarsa> suore: tak bym zrobił
<marsjaninzmarsa> gdybym miał kupionego. :)
<suore> marsjaninzmarsa,  :)
<suore> Wiesiek 1 też będzie na lina
<suore> bo wiesiek 1 na OS X to butla wine
<suore> na lina pewnie też zrobią butle wine
<dweller> suore: thank you captain obvious, please, take this rock
<suore> marsjaninzmarsa, a dlaczego wiesławe nie kupiłeś
<suore> 1,75 ojro ci szkoda na promocji steam
<suore> marsjaninzmarsa, masz, podfiduj swoje oczy na wieśka http://ubuntuone.com/1pupE4npriovoIw5iGwRpW
<marsjaninzmarsa> suore: brak części wspólnej dla zbiorów dni, w których miałem sprzęt na którym mógłbym go odpalić oraz dni, w których miałem jakiekolwiek pieniądze
<suore> yhym
<suore> szkoda
<suore> że firma od Nuclear Dawn przestała istnieć
<suore> snaczys
<suore> studio
<marsjaninzmarsa> Nuclear Dawn?
<marsjaninzmarsa> coś mi mówi ten tytuł...
<suore> ta
<suore> Nuclear  Dawn
<suore> gra na source
<suore> świtna
<suore> ale martwa
<suore> potem jeszcze studio rozwiązano
<suore> i gra została z wersją beta portu na lina
<suore> ale jeste plus że linux beta ma najnowszą wersje
<suore> 1.7, a nie beta (windows) 1.6 xD
<marsjaninzmarsa> suore: obejrzałem recenzję
<marsjaninzmarsa> wygląda naprawdę fajnie.
<suore> marsjaninzmarsa, to możesz zapomnieć bo jest martwa
<suore> chyba że jara cie granie na ecie
<suore> linux/osx becie
<suore> która defacto działa lepiej niż wersja na windows bez bety
<suore> serwerów mało
<suore> może 3-5 beta
<marsjaninzmarsa> cóż...
<suore> Ciekawe czy będzie Mount and Blade
<suore> jakiś na pinguina
<suore> i Europe Universalic III
<suore> ew. Risen
<TheNumb> Freeze 14.04 (:
<TheNumb> Zapraszam chętnych do testowania :DDDDD
<korrok> dobry wieczór ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-26
<qermit> o/
<drathir> bry...
<mati75> 3rd
<Quintasan> \o
<drathir> Quintasan: witam...
<zioper> Wow ;) IRC jednak żyje ;)
<Quintasan> Oczywiście że żyje.
<Quintasan> Tylko jak nikt nie ma nic do gadania to nie pisze.
<drathir> zioper:  raczej szubko nic go nie wykonczy...
<Dreadlish> wow.
<gjm> hrhr
<Dreadlish> hrhrhr
<zioper> Panowie nie działa mi Xara Xtrem. Instaluje się poprawnie przez centrum aplikacji ale nie da się uruchomić. Jakieś propozycje ?
<mati75> uruchomić z terminala i sprawdzić błędy
<zioper> po nazwie terminal nie odpala :/
<zioper> Podejrzewam, że problemem jest 64bitowa architektura. To samo mam za skype, a komunikat ze skype jest "error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directoryerror while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zioper> "
<dweller> brakuje mesy albo innej akceleracji
<dweller> a
<dweller> dammit
<TheNumb> Quintasan: "Pełną listę prelekcji opublikujemy w marcu."
<TheNumb> Quintasan: to już chyba nie jest potrzebne ;-)
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Gdzie
<Quintasan> aaa
<Quintasan> FAQ
<gjm> FAQ U
<zibiboniek1> Witam
<zibiboniek1> grep | kto jest dostępny
<mati75> ChanServ
<zibiboniek1> pwd
<TheNumb> /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/zibiboniek1-1.0.1-r1
<zibiboniek1> a co to za katalog portage?
<kSwit> ja mam Windows
<mati75> kSwit: łączymy się z tobom w bulu
<TheNumb> zibiboniek1: a taki tymczasowy gdzie portage buduje oprogramowanie.
<kSwit> moze czas isc  do baru
<TheNumb> bulu bulu bulu
<zibiboniek1> @kSwit  - Panie, zainstalowałem Windows.. .
<zibiboniek1>  - Tak?
<zibiboniek1>  - No i teraz mam problem.. .
<zibiboniek1>  - No, to już mi pan powiedział .
<gjm> he he he
<zibiboniek1> gra ktoś w flare?
<zibiboniek1> klon diablo2?
<zibiboniek1> jest w repo ubuntu
<Ashiren> :o
<zibiboniek1> ‏‎może kogoś zainteresuje: Google udostępniło pierwszą stabilną wersję biblioteki symulacji fizyki LiquidFun. Facebook zaprezentował nowy język programowania o nazwie HACK. Bazuje on na PHP i jest udostępniony na tej samej co PHP licencji.
<Ashiren> o:
<TheNumb> o;
<TheNumb> Ashiren: masz gotową bazę kotów na sobotę?
<zibiboniek1> a co jakiś zlot jest?
<gjm> nalot
<Ashiren> TheNumb: ja zawsze mam gotowa baze kotow
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-27
<m477_> elo :D
<marsjaninzmarsa> no siema.
<grek> czesc
<drathir> bry...
<Lakii>     hej
<Ploy_> ktos w ogole glosuje tutaj na kogos do ue?
<jacekowski> UE jako takie powinno pasc i zdechnac
<jacekowski> UE powinno polegac na wspolpracy europejskich krajow zeby utworzyc jedna silna europejska gospodarke
<TheNumb> Ja głosuję na putina.
<jacekowski> zeby moc konkurowac z usa czy chinami
<Quintasan> \o
<Bercik> Ludziska, używał ktoś bcache na dysku SSD?
<jacekowski> nom
<Bercik> jacekowski, i jak wyniki, dobrze sie to sprawdza?
<Bercik> I co w przypadku gdy nam sie SSD wyłączy/padnie i zostaną same talerze. On dalej będzie pracował czy filesystem jest niedostępny w takiej sytuacji?
<jacekowski> Bercik: zalezy od trybu
<jacekowski> Bercik: mozne byc tylko jako read cache i wtedy wylaczenie ssd powoduje ze system zwolni i tyle
<jacekowski> Bercik: jesli jako write cache rowniez, to jestes w dupie
<Bercik> znaczy to nie będzie na system, tylko to będzie na dyski dodatkowe wiec teoretycznie jak sie urwie to nie ma dramatu
<Bercik> tylko zastanawiam się co w przypadku właśnie awarii, bo jeśli wolumen zwolni / wyłaczy sie i wystarczy go podłączyć to spoko
<Bercik> ale jeśli awaria SSD uniemożliwia odczytanie HDD to bardzo niefajnie.
<marsjaninzmarsa> hej Bercik
<jacekowski> Bercik: zalezy od trybu pracy
<jacekowski> Bercik: jesli SSD ma cacheowac tylko odczyty to nie ma problemu
<jacekowski> Bercik: dobre SSD ma znacznie mniejsza szanse awarii niz normalne dyski
<Bercik> Tya.... jestem po 3 awariach swojego systemowego, ostatni raz już mi sie na gwarancji nie udało wymienić. Teraz kupiłem nowy innej firmy.... i działa w zasadzie od momentu kupna niestabilnile.... -_-'
<Bercik> Ale cóż.. takie moje szczęście, znajomi mają dokładnie te same modele i 0 awarii już ileś lat.
<jacekowski> jaki dysk kupiles?
<jacekowski> OCZ?
<Bercik> wcześniejszy był OCZ. teraz co innego.
<jacekowski> a teraz?
<Bercik> i od razu mówie, ze w momencie kupna nie było wiadomo, że te sie rypią. zresztą tak jak mówie, koledzy mają 0 problemów
<Bercik> teraz kingstona
<jacekowski> ogolnie jak chcesz dobre SSD to albo crucial m4, albo m500, albo samsungi 830 i 840
<jacekowski> ew. intele jak masz nieograniczony budzet
<jacekowski> ale realistycznie, crucial albo samsung
<jacekowski> innych firm lepiej nie dotykac
<Bercik> dziś z ciekawości patrzyłem ile kosztują jakie modele i ile by mnie nowy serwer cały wyniósł - znalazłem na PCI-E   dysk 120G   520MB/s   i 1.8W przy maksymalnym obciążeniu :3
<jacekowski> te MB/s sa nie wazne
<jacekowski> wazne jest iops
<Bercik> no też
<marsjaninzmarsa> aż sprawdzę, jaki ja mam
<marsjaninzmarsa> Toshiba
<jacekowski> ja mam OCZ petrol 64GB jako cache, pada co kilka miesiecy ale wymieniaja na gwarancji
<Bercik> no ja sie długo pałowałem z tymi gwarancjami
<jacekowski> a do uzywania mam cruciala m4 512GB w starym laptopie
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale to w laptopie.
<jacekowski> dysk juz uzywam od 2 lat
<marsjaninzmarsa> jacekowski: SSD 512 G?
<Bercik> Co ciekawe, SSDki z mojego EEE PC (takie super low budget 4GB i 16GB) działają dobrze do dziś :)
<jacekowski> a w nowym laptopie od roku mam samsunga 840
<jacekowski> marsjaninzmarsa: ta
<marsjaninzmarsa> jacekowski: zazdr
<marsjaninzmarsa> ja mam 128 SSD + 750 HDD
<Bercik> Kurcze, boje sie tych awarii bo nie dość że mam złe doświadczenia, to przy torrentowni + wirtualkach, to naprawde  się szybko może zaorać.
<jacekowski> na co mi mniejszy?
<marsjaninzmarsa> na co mi dodatkowy 1k gold w portfelu? :D
<jacekowski> jak ja go kupilem to byl £280
<jacekowski> Bercik: kup dobre SSD i wytrzyma znacznie dluzej niz kazdy inny dysk
<Bercik> Zobacze, na razie testuje na wirtualkach nową konfiguracje, bo chce mieć ten cache, plus agregacje łącza. Bo wtedy to już można by naprawde szaleć ;)
<jacekowski> marsjaninzmarsa: teraz taki crucial to £180
<jacekowski> marsjaninzmarsa: a to w dalszym ciagu jeden z najszybszych ssd
<marsjaninzmarsa> jacekowski: za jaki rozmiar? bo ja na dysk mam mSATA
<Bercik> ten na PCI-E troche drogi, ale takto bym wykorzystał slot + miał 1 więcej miejsce na talerzowy dysk do macierzy... ah jak fajnie by było mieć hajs i sie takimi rzeczami nie przejmować.
<jacekowski> marsjaninzmarsa: zwykly sata
<jacekowski> o
<jacekowski> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Crucial-M4-CT256M4SSD3-mSATA-SSD-256GB-SATA-III-6-0Gb-s-MLC-Drive-/351033076867?pt=US_Internal_Hard_Disk_Drives&hash=item51bb33ac83
<jacekowski> tutaj mSATA 256 za $145
<marsjaninzmarsa> jacekowski: jak już mam 128
<marsjaninzmarsa> + 750
<jacekowski> no ja w laptopie to mam ciezko dwa dyski wlozyc
<marsjaninzmarsa> też mówię o laptopie. :P
<jacekowski> a cdrom gdzie?
<marsjaninzmarsa> wsadziłem talerzówkę zamiast optycznego
<jacekowski> cdroma dalej uzywam czasami
<marsjaninzmarsa> i tak używam raz na ruski rok, a wymiana w ThinkPadzie to kwestia 15 sekund, pełne hotswap
<Bercik> Finkpad!   \m/
<marsjaninzmarsa> oraz kumpel ma lapka z optycznym, dyskiem 2,5" i dodatkowym, wolnym slotem na mSATA...
<marsjaninzmarsa> Bercik: T410s w jednej z najmocniejszych konfiguracji. :)
<Bercik> T420 sie kłania
<Bercik> tacie kupiłem T410
<Bercik> ale to firmowy, nie przepadam za laptopami.
<marsjaninzmarsa> drugi kumpel ma T420, za moim poleceniem.
<jacekowski> T530
<Bercik> Widze konkurs rozmiarów leci na kanale ;D
<Bercik> jacekowski, ale to już z tymi nowymi przyciskami, czy jeszcze stare?
<marsjaninzmarsa> nowe
<Bercik> czy te gejbukowe?
<gjm> T-46
<jacekowski> Bercik: czyli jakie?
<marsjaninzmarsa> wyspowe
<marsjaninzmarsa> afair
<Bercik> no włąsnie tego nie lubie, teraz w robocie dają T430-ki i te mają tak poje... niefajną klawiature że idzie umrzeć.
<Bercik> dobrze, że trafił mi się "ostatni normalny" model.
<marsjaninzmarsa> ciekawe, czy ktoś już sprzedaje alternetywne klawiatury do ThinkPadów
<marsjaninzmarsa> znaczy, te stare dla modeli z wyspowymi
<dj_oko1> Bercik: używałeś tej klawiatury z T430?
<Bercik> dj_oko1, niestety tak.
<dj_oko1> ona wygląda inaczej, ale zachowuje się identycznie
<jacekowski> i7-3630QM 8GB ramu, 1080p ekran
<Bercik> Telepie mnie po 1s używania.
<Bercik> dj_oko1, ale brakuje przycisków, ułożenie jest inne
<dj_oko1> używałem chyba z 10 różnych T430/T530
<Bercik> i nie ma przerw między F-kami.
<dj_oko1> i 3 T440p
<dj_oko1> klawiaturę czuje się identycznie, ale rozumiem cię, bo też się obawiałem, że ją zepsuli
<dj_oko1> nawet ten "clickpad" jest niezły
<Bercik> No, ja nie mówie tego na podstawie wyglądu. Miałem chwile T430-ke na szczęscie go mogłem oddać.
<dj_oko1> czyli trackpointowe przyciski złączone z płytką touchpada
<marsjaninzmarsa> dj_oko1: a co sądzisz o klawiaturze w nowym Carbonie? ;>
<Bercik> ale czasem jak siadam na kompie kolegów i musze im coś pokazać to wstaje i mówie żeby oni pisali bo tak jej nie lubie
<dj_oko1> Bercik: to może ukłąd ci nie pasował, bo mechanizm, który uwielbiam(dużo piszę), jest taki sam
<dj_oko1> marsjaninzmarsa: doytkowe Fy?
<Bercik> przede wszystkim brak przerw przy F-kach, to dla mnie jest super kluczowe.
<marsjaninzmarsa> nie tylko. :D
<dj_oko1> marsjaninzmarsa: nie przyglądałem się jeszcze, zobaczę
<marsjaninzmarsa> dj_oko1: to daj sobie minutę
<marsjaninzmarsa> i policz, ile pojebanych rozwiązań w tym czasie znajdziesz
<dj_oko1> marsjaninzmarsa: to? http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/thinkpad-x1-carbon-keyboard.jpg
<Bercik> boooooooooooooże co to jest ;O
<marsjaninzmarsa> nom. :D
<dj_oko1> tylda w miejscu przycisku Menu (którego *używam*)
<Bercik> nie ma nawet dodatkowych przycisków pod łechtaczką, nad touchpadem.
<dj_oko1> to coś jeszcze bardziej chorego, niż Print Screen
<dj_oko1> który wrzucili tam poprzednio
<dj_oko1> Bercik: ma
<Bercik> gdzie jest capslock?
<dj_oko1> są złączone z płytką i to akurat działa całkiem nieźle
<Bercik> dj_oko1, dotykowe? czy gdzie
<marsjaninzmarsa> Bercik: zintegrowany z Shiftem
<dj_oko1> Bercik: trackpoint nie ma dotykowych przycisków, one są fizyczne
<dj_oko1> używałem, działa super
<dj_oko1> ale ten układ klawiatury jest faktycznie chory
<ftpd> Zabiłbym za tyldę tam.
<Bercik> :D
<ftpd> (Używam namiętnie klawisza `)
<dj_oko1> niech oni tego dalej nie psują
<dj_oko1> bo ja bardzo lubię thinkpadowe klawiatury
<dj_oko1> nawet do stacjonarki sobie kupiłem to: http://support.lenovo.com/ContentResources/Migrated%20Assets/pc/support/site_wss/thinkpad_usb_keyboard_with_trackpoint.jpg
<dj_oko1> <3
<Bercik> jeśli dobrze pamiętam, wyzbyliśmy się całkowicie Lenovo i teraz ona jest osobną firmą. To może iść chyba tylko w jedną strone ;c
<marsjaninzmarsa> dj_oko1: też się nad tym zastanawiałem.
<Bercik> też lubie ten układ.
<marsjaninzmarsa> ftpd: większość ludzi w IT używa.
<dj_oko1> marsjaninzmarsa: fantastyczna jest, szybko się pisze
<ftpd> marsjaninzmarsa, Ja do muda.
<ftpd> :P
<dj_oko1> no i trackpoint
<dj_oko1> nie trzeba zdejmować łap z klawiatury
<marsjaninzmarsa> ++
<marsjaninzmarsa> ja bym chciał taką na BT, ale z tymi starymi klawiszami
<dj_oko1> to są "stare" klawisze
<dj_oko1> w agito.pl możesz sobie kupić
<dj_oko1> układ jak w T61
<marsjaninzmarsa> wiem, ze to są stare
<marsjaninzmarsa> i własnie z tymi starymi. :)
<marsjaninzmarsa> dj_oko1: ale tylko kablową. ;_;
<marsjaninzmarsa> hę?
<marsjaninzmarsa> jakiś dziwny split, czy zwykły zbieg okoliczności?
<gjm> a kto oprócz ftpd wypadł?
<Bercik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WgTQglGvNUs
<marsjaninzmarsa> * Mason rozłączył/a się (Ping timeout: 255 seconds)
<marsjaninzmarsa> * bastetmilo rozłączył/a się (Ping timeout: 255 seconds)
<marsjaninzmarsa> gjm: ^
<gjm> marsjaninzmarsa: mason to bot ftpd, bastetmilo ma u niego shella
<gjm> przypadek?
<TheNumb> niesondze
<marsjaninzmarsa> i wszystko jasne. :)
<TheNumb> insomniac zrobił derp
<Guest23168> E tam.
<TheNumb> Guest23168: nicka lepiej odzyskaj :P
<TheNumb> Guest23168: routing padł w ovh? :D
<marsjaninzmarsa> jacekowski: patrzę na ten link do dysku, co podesłałeś, i za dostawę życzą sobie $60 (i wcale nie ma pewności, czy w ogóle wysłaliby do Polski)
<Guest23168> Nie wiem, nie było mnie przy kompie.
<Guest23168> Pójdę przewalę znc
<marsjaninzmarsa> ZNC. <3
<TheNumb> znc dobra rzecz.
<Dreadlish> nie.
<TheNumb> Ja nie wiem jak można używać jakiegoś kłasela albo irssi w tmuxie.
<TheNumb> marsjaninzmarsa: co mnie cetecepeujesz?
<Dreadlish> ja nie lubie bancerów
<Dreadlish> weechat w screenie na zawsze
<TheNumb> marsjaninzmarsa: akurat sobie nie zmieniłem odpowiedzi na VERSION :<
<marsjaninzmarsa> TheNumb: :P
<TheNumb> Nawet nie wiem co odpowiada :D
<TheNumb> A, już wiem.
<TheNumb> Ale pedalska odpowiedź.
<Bercik> mhm, jak sobie przypomne życie PRZED odkryciem znc... D:
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Jest jeszcze psybnc
<TheNumb> :P
<Bercik> no jest kilka zamienników, ale z znc jestem tak zadowolony, że aż nie wiem czy konkurencja by mnie mogła czymś ciekawym zaskoczyć
<marsjaninzmarsa> nie ma konkurencji
<marsjaninzmarsa> znaczy się, była, a potem pojawił się ZNC.
 * marsjaninzmarsa ma fajne version
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> irssi i znc
<TheNumb> bessęsu
<Bercik> true
<TheNumb> Przecież irssi ma proxy.
<TheNumb> biacz.
<marsjaninzmarsa> TheNumb, Bercik: ale fajnie się ludzi trolluje.
<Bercik> ?
<marsjaninzmarsa> HexChat. :P
<Bercik> czyli widze wszyscy na tym samym wózku :D
<marsjaninzmarsa> :D
<TheNumb> :P
<Bercik> no oprócz mnie
<marsjaninzmarsa> XD
<marsjaninzmarsa> Bercik mój mistrz! <3
<Bercik> dziękuje ;*
<marsjaninzmarsa> aż mnie natchnąłeś
<marsjaninzmarsa> i sobie zmieniłem.
<Bercik> eeej, teraz sie czuje... okradziony!
<marsjaninzmarsa> :D
<Bercik> ale ja nie zartuje, mam stary komputer
<Bercik> co mnie palcujesz, brutalu
 * Bercik pokazuje
 * marsjaninzmarsa rumieni się
<marsjaninzmarsa> fajne jest w ZNC jak kilka klientów wysyła odpowiedź na CTCP. :D
<Bercik> no nie, znowu do mnie na gadu napisał ten szaleniec ;D
<Bercik> 18:05:00 Pucybut: Witam zajmuje sie profesjonalnym czyszczeniem i pielegnacja butow, jakby byl Pan zainteresowany to prosze pisac.
<gjm> he he he
<gjm> moroidy
<marsjaninzmarsa> :D
<Bercik> szukałem w googlach jego numeru i sie okazuje że on masowo pisze do ludzi i pyta czy wyczyścić im buty
<gjm> >gadu
<gjm> sam się prosisz
<Bercik> ojtam ojtam, jestem hipsterem i jako hipster go nie porzucam.
 * nvll korzysta z netcata
<nvll> xD
<gjm> w ogóle…
<Bercik> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1925276/expert-smieszny-i-zarazem-bardzo-smutny-skecz-eng/ :DDDDDDDDDDDDD
<gjm> wypoktwarz.bmp
<Bercik> Kurcze, wskazałem dysk talerzowy jako cache, próbuje to odkręcić a ciągle system pluje, że dysk jest używany. Próbowałem wipefs -a /dev/dysk, lsof nic nie pokazuje... hm, nie wiem jak to ugryźć.
<Bercik> Pewnie bcache gdzieś tam w tle oznaczył, że dysk zajął i koniec :c
<dweller> Bercik: odrejestrowałeś?
<jacekn> Bercik: dobry ten skecz, tez bywalem takim expertem pare razy
<Bercik> dweller, a mógłbyś podpowiedzieć jak ?
<gjm> jak najszybciej
<gjm> :v
<dweller> Bercik: echo $uuid_cache > /sys/fs/bcache/$uuid_cache/unregister
<Bercik> dzięki, obadam jutro bo idę już lulu
<dweller> uuid cache wyciągniesz z bcache-super-show
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-28
<dami_> niech ktos  mi  wytłumaczy dlaczego jest napisane na płycie DVD 4,7 GB a mozna nagrac tylko 3,4GB?
<dami_> tylko 4,3 GB?
<dami_> )
<dami_> *
<dami_> co sie dzieje z tym 400 MB?
<Lakii> chowaja sie w kacie ;)
<dami_> jak to?
<dami_> kiedyś nagrywałęm 4,6 GB a teraz nie da rady
<jacekowski> dami_: to zawsze bylo 4.7GB
<jacekowski> dami_: i w dalszym ciagu jest
<jacekowski> dami_: ale to jest 4.7GB danych + korekcji bledow
<dami_> to znaczy ze moge nagrywac 4.7 GB?
<dami_> czy tylko 4.3gb?
<jacekowski> nie
<mati75> może ngrać 4.3
<dami_> acha
<jacekowski> poza tym, duza roznice tez robi liczenie kilobajtow jako 1000
<m477_> to tez chyba zalezy od nagrywarki kiedys na plyte CD dobra nagrywarka mozna bylo 800MB nagrac
<drathir> m477_: ale to o ile dobrze kojarze 90 chyba ?
<m477_> co 90?
<drathir> da4.3 zmiescisz z overburningiem 4.4 max 4.5 na dobrych plytach...
<drathir> m477_: 90min dyski
<m477_> nie wiem
<drathir> a 4.7 na opakowaniu to chwyt marketingowy po prostu...
<drathir> podobnie jak z dyskami hdd...
<drathir> ale z overburningiem trzeba uwazac niby w teorii nagrywarki nie powinno zepsuc tylko co najwyzej plyty sie nie odczyta...
 * drathir sobie uswiadomil, ze nigdy nie nagrywal dl dvd...
 * drathir pamieta jak kiedys sie na kasetach nagrywalo piosenki z radia, czekajac godzinami i ta irytacja jak sie nagrywa prawie koniec a tu prezenter musi zaczac gadac grrr...
<drathir> i w sumie tak na jakosc samego nagrania sie nie narzekalo, bo wazne, ze bylo...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-29
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> ops http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aWZRzO4_460sa.gif
<Quintasan> Samo reklama konferencji - na Sesji Linuksowej we Wrocławiu odbędzie się keysigning party https://www.facebook.com/sesjalinuksowa/posts/684596451582325
<TheNumb> kij sajnink parti
<Quintasan> Tag
<TheNumb> A musze mnieć ubuntu zainstalowane na sesji?
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Nie.
<Quintasan> Możesz przyjść z Windowsem to wtedy Ci Gentoo zainstalujemy
<Quintasan> Albo Archa
<TheNumb> Quintasan: A jak już mam gentoo i parha to co?
<Quintasan> TheNumb: To osobiście wpiszę tam emerge world :P
<TheNumb> ;<
<gregorijus> witam
<TheNumb> gregorijus: źle.
<TheNumb> To gospodarz wita :<
<gregorijus> to dobry wleciał :)
<gregorijus> możliwe tu otrzymać pomoc?
<TheNumb> gregorijus: możliwe.
<TheNumb> Tylko zależy czy a) komuś się chce, b) ktoś wie jak pomóc ;-)
<gregorijus> przekopałem google i chyba jednak z angielskim mam problem, dlatego nie dałem radę...
<TheNumb> gregorijus: no to opisz problem.
<gregorijus> deluge mi nie seeduje na mincie...
<TheNumb> uuu, nie zaczynaj, że masz minta
<TheNumb> Szansę na pomoc spadają :D
<TheNumb> Szanse*
<gregorijus> sprawdzałem w kliencie port - czerwono
<TheNumb> gregorijus: musisz przekierować port.
<gregorijus> ups
<gregorijus> na pracy mam ubuntu
<gregorijus> (anioł)
<gregorijus> jak to robić z tymi portami?
<Quintasan> gregorijus: Na routerze musisz przekierować port
<gregorijus> mam d-link dir301
<Quintasan> gregorijus: http://setuprouter.com/ tutaj pewnie coś jest
<TheNumb> gregorijus: a inne klienty sobie radzą?
<jacekowski> a upnp nie dziala?
<gregorijus> nie
<gregorijus> inne klienty nie radzą
<jacekowski> gregorijus: i czemu nie uzywasz jedynego slusznego klienta - rtorrent
<jacekowski> gregorijus: musisz recznie port przekierowac
<TheNumb> Czyli coś nie tak z upnp na tym routerze.
<TheNumb> Albo go nie ma, albo nie działa poprawnie :D
<TheNumb> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DIR-301/Utorrent.htm
<TheNumb> Tutaj masz tutorial :)
<gregorijus> miałem windowsa - działało...
<TheNumb> gregorijus: wina minta :DDDDD
<gregorijus> :D
<jacekowski> na linuxie duzo rzeczy nie dziala
<TheNumb> na linuksie też
<drathir> gregorijus: ++ za dobry wybor klienta... hrhr
<drathir> jacekowski: upnp to security risk podobno...
<drathir> gregorijus: fw w distro...
<gregorijus> poszło!
<gregorijus> dziękuję!
<gregorijus> ten manual do faw wrzucę
<gregorijus> nie umiałem
<gregorijus> a teraz powiedzcie mi, dlaczego nie lubicie minta? :D
 * drathir upnp na wszelki wypadek wylaczone trzyma tak jak qos i wps...
<drathir> gregorijus: piata woda po kisielu, juz ubu bez urazy to taki zeby nie powiedziec ryzykowny to odwazny wybor...
<gregorijus> a porty jakie wskazać? u mnie teraz 57793
<drathir> 4me arch/debian/bsd
<gregorijus> i znowu zamknięty :D
<drathir> gregorijus: bo tam masz zakres dynamiczny, wlacz sobie statyczne i ten zakres otworz...
<drathir> opcja losuj port przy starcie programu...
<gregorijus> to losowanie właczyć czy wyłączyć?
<drathir> wylaczyc to statyczne bedziesz mial...
<drathir> przedzial 6881-6891
<drathir> outgoing możesz zostawic random...
<gregorijus> no i czerwono
<gregorijus> a może być, że w dany moment w tle działa jeszcze jeden lub nie jeden torrent program?
<gregorijus> jak sprawdzić? bo w pasku zadań nic nie ma
<gregorijus> heh, włączyłem upnp - poszło :DF
<gregorijus> ciekawie jak na długo...
<drathir> moze dla pewnosci killall -9 deluged deluge deluge-gtk
<TheNumb> bez -9
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> -9 tylko w ostateczności
<drathir> TheNumb: dziekuje to bez -9
<gregorijus> a jak zrobię killall, to zabiję i xchata? :D czy tylko torrenty?
<drathir>  caly system ^^
<drathir> zartuje ofc
<gregorijus> nie żartuj, bo strasznie :D
<gregorijus> czyli killall deluged deluge deluge-gtk?
<drathir> informacja powinna sie pojawic z mozliwymi komendami...
<drathir> tak ewentualnie ps aux |grep deluge
<drathir> czy jakos tak podobnie
<gregorijus> wybiło dwa razy no process found, ale deluge się oczyściło, włączyłem za nowo, poszło :)
<gregorijus> kurka wodna, znowu port czerwony :LD
<drathir> gregorijus: bo strzelalem w nazwe jaka dystrybucja ma...
<drathir> sprawdz dwa razy czy dobry przedzial portow dodales...
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/1315792/
<drathir> ewentualnie podziel sie ip (malo bezpieczne) to Cie ktos nmapnie ;p
<gregorijus> wewnętrzny czy routera?
<drathir> zewnetrzny, ale ktos moze sie dobijac do Ciebie jak publicznie wrzucisz ;/
<gregorijus> wrzuciłem ci na pm
<drathir> ok
<Ploy> mam problem z windows, na ubuntu wszystko dzialalo jak trzeba, a na windows nie moge sobie z tym poradzic, jaki kanal pomaga windows 8 uzytkownikom?
<Diabelko> żodyn
<Diabelko> dzwoń do microsoftu ;_;
<Ploy> oni odesla mnie do HP, bo to dotyczy drukarki HP LaserJet 1320
<Ploy> ktora na ubuntu dziala bez zarzutu, a na windows zawsze jest problem
<Marqin> http://i.imgur.com/Tz8TJ70.png
<drathir> prosciej na ubu wrocic... albo dualboot-a...
<Marqin> pytaj na jakis ##hp itp
<Ploy> no ale czy ten komp pociagnie ubuntu? to jest pytanie, to zwykly rozowy sony viao
<Marqin> tak btw to przy 236 days uptime i swapinnes 60 jak uzyte jest 72% swapu(5gb) to jest norma?
<TheNumb> swap to zuo
<ftpd> Zrób swapoffa.
<ftpd> Jak chcesz mieć 0.
<ftpd> :P
<TheNumb> hłę hłę hłę
<mati75> Marqin: trochę dużo
<Marqin> ftpd: nie chce miec 0
<Marqin> ftpd: pytam poprostu czy za szybko nie przyrasta
<ftpd> To zrób swapoffa i zejdź do 2%
<Marqin> tez srednio :D
<Marqin> bo nie mam 5GB w pamieci wolnego
<Marqin> pozostanie mi chyba reboot jak dojdzie do 90% swapu
<Marqin> pytanie skad tyle tego, moze varnish mam memleaki
<kartofelek> ~ » free | grep swap
<kartofelek> Swap:            0          0          0
<kartofelek> prawidłowo
<drathir> kartofelek: nie masz zwieszek?
 * drathir pamieta ze swojego czasu z powodu braku system freezowac potrafil od czasu do czsu... (ofc majac zapas ramu)
<drathir> Marqin: htop
<drathir> i ogladac to tyle je, albo inne ladne skrypty ps_mem
<drathir> a tak z ciekawosci ktos sprawdzal moze czy laczenie mniejszych swapow w wieksza calosc bardzo wydajnosc zmniejsza?
<drathir> w sensie zamiast 1*4 to 4*1G swapu...
<Ploy> jak wytepic idealistow? pytanie mi sie nasunelo
<zioper> szybko
<Lakii> ;]
<Ploy> kiedy PiS walczyl w ponownej kampanii o wladze, gdzie PO weszlo wtedy do wladzy, nie moge sobie przypomniec ktory to byl rok
<jacekowski> drathir: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> drathir: gowniane implementacje upnp to security risk - ale tak na prawde, gowniana implementacja czegokolwiek to security risk
<drathir> jacekowski: tylko, ze chyba najczesciej dlinki poddatne, a i najgorsze jak sprawdzic czy napewno bezpieczne, wiec w routerze bezpieczniej wylaczyc moim zdaniem...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-30
<Ploy> znacie jakies strony gdzie mozna skutecznie wymienic baner za baner, cos jak system wymiany banerow
<jacekn> drathir: 4*1G przyspieszy swap jak bedziesz mial dane na roznych urzadzeniach
<jacekn> Marqin: mozesz sobie sprawdzic co Ci swapa uzywa, dane sa w /proc/<pid>/smaps chociaz maly skrypt bedzie potrzebne zeby to zanalizowac
<Voldenet> jacekowski: upnp to dla mnie security hole
<Voldenet> dla bezpieczeństwa jedyne urządzenia upnp mają read only
<Voldenet> pozwolenie kompom otwieranie sobie portów np. na routerze to jakiś matrix
<Voldenet> nie do pomyślenia
<drathir> jacekn: a dziekuje dobrze wiedziec...
<drathir> ktos moze probowal przeniesc /etc/hosts to bind?
<drathir> Voldenet: jak ktos sie nie zna to fakt duze ulatwienie, bo grzebac nie trzeba... problem sie zaczyna jak ktos zie zna znajdzie luke i bedzie wykorzystywal...
<Voldenet> problem zaczyna się jak ktoś postanowi ją znaleźć
<Voldenet> upnp jest serem szwajcarskim czekającym na zjedzenie
<drathir> w dodatku dodatkowy problem jak komp zainfoekowany zostanie i nie wiem, ale w teori to umozliwia latwiejszy sposob dostepu do kompa bez wprowadzania stalych zmian...
<Voldenet> problem z upnp jest taki, że po upnp można zainfekować kolejne
<Voldenet> ;D
<jacekn> drathir: o co chodzi z przeniesienim /etc/hosts do bind? Checesz miec server DNS po prostu?
<drathir> jacekn: mam /etc/host ktory zawiera adresy ipv6 i nazwy hostow ten plik jest czasem aktualizowany przez skrypt i chcialbym zamiast na kazdym kompie w hosts wrzucac i recznie aktualizowac zrobic to bardziej automatycznie, bo i tak wszystko przez binda na lokalnym serwerku przechodzi z kazdego komputera w sieci lokalnej, wiec chcialem cos na zasadzie zrobic zeby ten plik hosts byl przez binda na wszystkie komputery dostarczany, bo i tak wszystkie komput
<drathir> /etc/hosts*
<jacekowski> drathir: ale po co uzywac hosts jak masz binda?
<drathir> nom wlasnie binda chcialbym uzywac, bo w teorii to wygodniejsze powinno byc...
<jacekowski> jak nie musisz koniecznie binda to dnsmasq zrobi to co chcesz
<jacekowski> bo dnsmasq domyslnie uzywa /etc/hosts
<jacekn> drathir: a jak chcesz miec w bindzie to zrob nowa strefe DNS i wrzuc tam dane
<jacekn> drathir: albo jakims puppetem /etc/hosts uaktualniaj ale DNS to raczej najlepsze rozwiazanie
<drathir> tylko tutaj lekki problem czy da rade podpiac plik hosts dynamicznie do binda?
<jacekowski> drathir: nie
<drathir> czy wszystko za kazda aktualizacj trzeba recznie od nowa wprowadzac?
<jacekn> drathir: no ale czemu musi byc hosts? przerob na DNS zone i tyle
<jacekowski> drathir: dnsmasq potrafi hosts uzywac
<jacekowski> drathir: dla binda musialbys skrypt napisac ktory to bedzie przerabial
<jacekowski> drathir: ale to nie takie proste
<jacekn> drathir: nie od nowa tylko zmodyfikowac co potrzebujesz zmodyfikowac, tak jak przy /etc/hosts tylko skladnie troche inna
<drathir> ok to teraz sprawdze czy jest jakis skrypt co z automatu na dns zone przerabia...
<jacekowski> ale to nie tak latwo
<jacekowski> bo musialbys to w . strefie miec
<jacekowski> bo jak w hosts masz aaa.dupa.pl i aaa.dupa.com to jestes w dupie
<drathir> a jeszcze takie pytanko binda z dnsmasq polaczyc to tez zapewne nie za bardzo sie da?
<quryt> witam ubuntowiczow
<jacekn> drathir: mozesz forward zone zrobic z binda do dnsmasq
<quryt> wie ktos moze jak zrobic w cairo-dock aby po kliknieciu aktywatora skype nie uruchamial sie ponownie na cairodock calkowicie po prawej stronie jak nowo aktywny element
<quryt> tylko aby dzialal jak chrome aktywatorem minimalizuje sie i przywraca aplikacje
<drathir> quryt: witam...
<drathir> jacekn: a to byloby ciekawe rozwiazanie, dziekuje musze poczytac...
<quryt> http://zapodaj.net/4588180e9cfeb.png.html
<quryt> tutaj podaje screen shoot
<quryt> aby bylo wiadomo o co mi chodzi
<quryt> wszystkie aplikacje prawie otwieraja sie ze skrotu i na nim pozostaja terminal chrome firefox gimp itd ale skype i gg w jakis sposob robi sobie nowy skrot
<quryt> czy to kwestia ustawien cairo dock czy cos w deconf editor trzeba zmienic
<Ploy> czy istnieje banknot 1000 euro i jak on wyglada bo w internecie tyle roznych widze wzorow ze nie wiem ktory jest prawdziwy
<Marqin> lol
<Marqin> Ploy: nie ma 1000 euro banktnota
<Marqin> sa tylko 500 200 100 50 20 10 5
<Marqin> + od wrzesnia 2014 beda nowe wzorki
<Marqin> Ploy: http://www.ecb.europa.eu/euro/banknotes/html/index.en.html
<pal> czesc all
<Ploy> Marqin, swietnie, tego wlasnie mi bylo trzeba
<Ploy> w google to nawet idzie 1-no milionowy banknot euro znalezc
<pal> jaki ciekawy program mi polecicie na debiana?
<TheNumb> pal: nie mamy debiana. To kanał "wsparcia" ubuntu.
<TheNumb> pal: #debian-pl zaprasza
<pal> to daj cos na ubuntu
<Ploy> pal, sproboj fslint do wyszukiwania duplikatow plikow
<pal> ok
<TheNumb> pal: sl
<xaxes`> pal: rm
<gjm> >ciekawy program
<gjm> co tu się
<Marqin> pal: paxtest
<TheNumb> pal: sudo init 0
<Marqin> TheNumb: twoj alias? ;d
<TheNumb> Marqin: tak
<Marqin> TheNumb: a zrob tak
<Marqin> echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq a potem Alt+SysRq+L
<TheNumb> Marqin: schowaj się.
<TheNumb> Marqin: a zrób tak: alias ls="rm *"
<Marqin> TheNumb: ale to nie skasuje Ci plikow
<Marqin> sprawdz sam
<TheNumb> wiem :<
<TheNumb> Sprawdzam Ciebie :D
<TheNumb> xaxes`: testowałeś 14.04?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: mi coś unity nie zapisuje poziomu podświetlenia matrycy ;/
<TheNumb> W parchu z gnome dziauauo.
<Marqin> TheNumb: alias alias="rm *"
<Marqin> :D
<TheNumb> Marqin: HUE
<Marqin> hue~
<xaxes`> TheNumb: nie
<TheNumb> Marqin: http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/uWaDmOqmoZg/maxresdefault.jpg
<TheNumb> Marqin: i to: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUSVfImfAD8
<rysiek|pl> elo
<rysiek|pl> krótka piłka z mojej strony -- czy opcja toram=yes powinna banglać na obrazach ubuntu 13.10?
<rysiek|pl> czy trzeba jakieś magie?
<rysiek|pl> nvm, "toram" działa, "toram=yes" nie działa, welp
<TheNumb> rysiek|pl: to raczej zależy od kernela ;-)
<TheNumb> no i initramfsów
<rysiek|pl> działa już
<TheNumb> oki doki
<TheNumb> rysiek|pl: you should know better :D
<rysiek|pl> TheNumb: na #hackerspace-pl bym Ci z ,abrotman pojechał :P
<TheNumb> :D
<Voldenet> wow
<Voldenet> #hacker
<TheNumb> spejs nawet
<Voldenet> czy to jest ta chwila w której ustawiam iptables na drop
<TheNumb> To jakiś myspejs dla chakeruf.
<TheNumb> Voldenet: tak.
<Voldenet> na wszystko
<Voldenet> Right away!
<TheNumb> drop the bombshell
<gjm> rysiek|pl: you should know better
<TheNumb> gjm: trol
<Voldenet> ej może to śmieszne ale jak przywrócić dostęp do zdalnego ssh jak zablokowałem sobie port 22
<TheNumb> :<
<gjm> Odbieram Ci głos.
<Voldenet> bo dropuje mi połączenie jak próbuję się podłączyć
<TheNumb> Voldenet: :DDDDD
<Voldenet> jk lol
<rysiek|pl> Voldenet: you're boned
<rysiek|pl> ah damn
<gjm> drop it like it's hot
<Voldenet> `v`
<TheNumb> Zaraz przyjdzie wziuuzard narzekać, że nie piszemu po polsku :<
<Voldenet> sory djud aj łont du dat agen
<gjm> Chyba nie przyjdzie.
<TheNumb> gjm: zamknąłeś go w piwnicy?
<Voldenet> ale wiesz, jak chcesz informatyka odciąć od internetu
<TheNumb> WAM TESZ SIE JUTUP PSUJE DZISIAJ?
<TheNumb> .?
<Voldenet> to musisz go właśnie z piwnicy wyprowadzić
<Voldenet> i zamknąć
<ManganMan> Dobry wszystkim
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-23
<drathir> bry...
<kklimonda> no siema, nie spałeś za dużo xD
<drathir> kklimonda: to i tak dlugo baterie ladowane ;p
<neo_> siemka poleccie prosze program mailowy do terminala ;)
<BlessJah> mutt
<neo_> BlessJah: dzieki ;)
<neo_> jak wywolac graficzne info o systemie jak na tym screenie? http://chomikuj.pl/djleniuch/Galeria/screen,4666441031.jpg
<BlessJah> to terminal
<BlessJah> archlinux ma chyba jakis skrypt wlasnie pod screenshoty
<BlessJah> gdzies w centrum sterowania (aka ustawienia) masz jakies info o systemie, nie mam pod reka ubuntu
<neo_> screenshoty robi scrot :)
<neo_> chodzi mi o ten graficzny system info ktory widac po lewej stronie ;)
<BlessJah> to jest terminal
<BlessJah> na dole prompt jest
<neo_> masz na mysli jakis script o nazwie terminal czy terminal terminal? :)
<denysonique> jacekowski: Ty ogarniasz elektronikę, czy jedynie arduino...?
<jacekowski> arduino to syf
<jacekowski> tzn. arduino jest fajne jak sie wyrzuci ten ich soft i wezmie normalne avr studio
<denysonique> jacekowski: potrafisz ogarnąc co robi tutaj C3? http://i.imgur.com/LQ7s0vm.png
<jacekowski> no wiec
<jacekowski> to jest zwiazane z czyms jeszcze?
<jacekowski> czy w samym tym ukladzie
<jacekowski> bo wyglada to na jedna z dwoch rzeczy
<jacekowski> bo poczatkowo po uruchomieniu tam bedzie 0V na C3 i moze sie to zachowywac jak soft start jakis
<jacekowski> z drugiej strony, wyglada to jak czesc filtra dolnoprzepustowego
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jak wymusic lamanie wiersza na div#gallery div.pic { display: inline-block; }?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: czy moze zle to robie i powinienem na flexboksie robic?
<Guest52723> bawie sie dzis z cplay, kurcze odtwarza kawalki przyspieszone.. czemu?
<a55h0l3> bawie sie dzis z cplay, kurcze odtwarza kawalki przyspieszone.. czemu?
<a55h0l3> anybody here? :)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: w sensie chcesz żeby bardzo długie słowa się łamały? No to word-wrap: break-word;
<BlessJah> nie, galerie robie i chce ustalic ile moze w linii byc obrazkow
<BlessJah> obecnie eksperymentuje z fleksem
<bastetmilo> W lini powinno byc tyle obrazków ile się zmieści/
<bastetmilo> Jak się nie mieści, to spadaja na dół
<BlessJah> http://www.alinarybacka.com/architecture
<BlessJah> portfolio bardziej niz galeria
<BlessJah> ale google nie rozumie czego chce, wiec szukam galerii
<bastetmilo> a co to za znaczenie czy to galeria czy portfolio?
<BlessJah> zadne
<BlessJah> http://demosthenes.info/blog/968/A-CSS-Object-Fit-Gallery
<BlessJah> ten efekt mi sie bardzo podoba
<a55h0l3> panowie momozcie please ;)
<a55h0l3> *pomozcie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: IMO efekt tutaj średni: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wl003gfs0zsil86/Zrzut%20ekranu%202015-03-23%2022.19.04.png?dl=0
<BlessJah> no tak, na malutkim ekranie tak, ale nie wiem czy zalezy mi na portfolio ogladalnym na mikroskopijnym ekranie
<bastetmilo> tak jakby to teraz podstawa, ale rozumiem, masz swoje zdanie
<BlessJah> portfolio na smartfonie?
<bastetmilo> Powtórzę. RWD to teraz _podstawa_.
<bastetmilo> NO ALE CO JA TAM WIEM, NIE?
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/l/
<BlessJah> wlasnie staram sie responsive zrobic ^^
<bastetmilo> no i ładnie się zwija
<BlessJah> o, to co ci podeslalem wczesniej jest responsive, ale tylko w czasie ladowania
<BlessJah> jakis smieszny JS tam musi byc ktory oblicza szerokosci w trakcie renderowania i ustawia obrazki
<BlessJah> tylko w czasie renderowania
<BlessJah> :D
<bastetmilo> komus sie nie chcialo dopisac do onresize
<bastetmilo> zdarza się
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: w takim razie dla waskiego ekranu musze wymyslic jak zmusic menu do wskoczenia na gore
<bastetmilo> tinynav?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: block-inline zamiast position: absolute?
<BlessJah> nope, bez
<BlessJah> JS
<bastetmilo> A czemu zrobiles to na absolute?
<BlessJah> mialem pomysl pod tytulem width:5%;overflow:hidden; i dla :hover { width:25%; }
<bastetmilo> oraz: position: static ew. relative - display to co innego.
<BlessJah> ale sie wycofalem
<BlessJah> nie, dla szerokiego ekranu jedno obok drugiego, dla waskiego lamanie, block-inline nie umie czegos takiego?
<bastetmilo> block-inline sprawia, że element jest blokowo liniowy - zachowuje się jak liniowy: układa jedne obok drugiego, ale mam własciwosci blockowego, jak padding i margin top, bottom
<BlessJah> dobra, widze ze block-inline nie bedzie umial zlamac wiersza
<bastetmilo> Ale dla którego elementu inline-block?
<BlessJah> wszystkim po rowno
<BlessJah> #header i #gallery
<bastetmilo> przykro mi, ale nie rozumiem co chcesz zrobic.
<bastetmilo> najpiewr piszesz o position absolute, a potem displayu
<BlessJah> chce uklad menu-obok-galerii dla szerokiego ekranu a menu-nad-galeria dla waskiego
<BlessJah> ale zrobie menu nad wszedzie i bede mial spokoj
<bastetmilo> Ale rozumiesz, że position to nie to samo co display?
<BlessJah> tak
<bastetmilo> wiec zeby miec menu na górze, musisz zmienić position
<BlessJah> wywalilem position, bylo mi potrzebne jedynie do rozsuwanego menu
<bastetmilo> na static - lub relative + zmienic style
<BlessJah> po co? dwa bloki same sie uloza jeden nad drugim
<bastetmilo> jeśli usuniesz absolutne pozycjonowanie, to tak
<bastetmilo> tak się zrobi
<BlessJah> usunalem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: reset.css to już się nie używa. Obczaj normalize.css
<BlessJah> od necolas?
<bastetmilo> tak
<BlessJah> hm... a uzywa sie raw.github czy sciaga sie do siebie?
<BlessJah> meh, kropki przy liscie normalize nei usunal
<BlessJah> i jakies marginesy wokol obrazkow
<bastetmilo> Kropke przy listach usuwa się w wyjątkowych wypadkach - normalnie ma być.
<bastetmilo> Kropke/Wyliczenie.
<BlessJah> meh, obrazki nie chca sie wysrodkowac
<BlessJah> ajć, ja obrazki w figure opakowalem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a Ty się przebranżawiasz? W ogóle to wpadnij do nas na WordUpa, trochę frontendowców będzie.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie, czemu?
<BlessJah> meh, wordpress
<BlessJah> kombajn, wole sam cos we flasku napisac
<bastetmilo> WordPress. I co z tego? Na razie dziubiesz frontend. Jak powiedziała, będzie nas tam trochę.
<bastetmilo> powiedziałam*
<BlessJah> mam chodzic "ej pomozesz mi z css? zajmie ci to piec minut, znasz sie na tym"
<bastetmilo> Nie, nie musisz zachowywac się jak burak.
<BlessJah> to nie mam po co isc :D
<BlessJah> chyba ze bedzie zarcie
<bastetmilo> Ogólnie całe towarzystwo jest mocno nastawione na to, żeby pomagać. Owszem, wymagamy odrobine kultury, ale nie odmawiamy potrzebującym.
<bastetmilo> Tak, będą ciastka. Obchodzimy drugie urodziny.
<BlessJah> e, ja o zarciu a ty ze ciastka
<bastetmilo> Winners daje takie nawet niezłe steki
<BlessJah> http://historia.org.pl/2015/01/14/niech-jedza-ciastka/
<BlessJah> we fleksie nie dziala text-align
<BlessJah> dziala za to justify-content i align-items
<BlessJah> CSS jest taki intuicyjny
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-25
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> i to od 2 dni
<zasek> ?
<m477> kto tu jakis czas temu szedl w zaparde ze ssd to slabizna bo szybko sie 'zuzywaja'?
<drathir> m477: w teori z duzym uzyciem ssd max 2 lata wytrzyma...
<m477> hdd nie wiecej
<drathir> m477: nie mowie o takich intelowskich za worki zlota hrhr
<m477> no np samsungi
<drathir> m477: ktos tu mial chyba model samsunga co na gwarancji dalo sie leciec caly czas ;p
<m477> chyba ja
<drathir> hrhr
<m477> drathir: ale abstraCHUJE do tego ze taki dysk 2 PB transferu potrafi przezyc
<jacekn> gdzie takie dane znalezliscie? MTBF dla nowych SSD jest w okolicach 130 lat teraz (1.2 milion godzin)
<jacekn> plus 3 lata gwarancji daja
<m477> jacekn: chocby tu http://techreport.com/review/27436/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-two-freaking-petabytes
<drathir> jacekn: no wiesz chodzic to moze i bedzie, ale dane beda randomowo przepadac...
<m477> dupa
<jacekn> poczytam
<m477> dysk uszkodzone sektory alokuje w sprawnych
<m477> chyba tak jak w hdd zreszta
<jacekn> osobiscie chyba z 4 lata juz tylko na SSD lece i nie mialem problemow jeszcze
<m477> wiec z dupy argument
<drathir> m477: ale te juz zapisane gubia podobno...
<m477> PODOBNO
<m477> nie slyszalem o czyms takim nigdy
<bastetmilo> podobno, to że się o czymś nie słyszało, to nie znaczy to że nie istnieje...
<m477> podobno
<tomodachi> bastetmilo: tak? nigdy nie słyszałem otym
<m477> nie wiem jak ze starymi ale te nowsze na komorkach NAND sa dosyc trwale
<drathir> m477: nom podobno, ssd-ka nie mam wiec wole zakladac nawet najgorsze scenariusze... szkoda, ze dc nie prowadza statystyk online na temat sprzetu...
<m477> drathir: najgorszy scenariusz to jest jak Ci hdd umrzy przy przeciazeniu 100-300G w czasie pracy
<m477> Ashiren: happy caturday https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_5zELmun9E
<haruto> jak wgrać gnome software do ubuntu zamiast centrum oprogramowania, instalacja z gnome apps, czyli jak apka muzyki daje info że apka już jest w systemie, aczkolwiek jej nie ma
<jacekn> m477: no tak ten artykol potwierdza ze SSD naprawde dobre teraz, wlasnie to probowalem powiedziesz przez MTBF ponad 100 lat
<m477> jacekn: to troche co innego, chociaz nie wiem ile wynosi przecietny MTBF we wspolczesnych hdd, ale tez chyba w milionach godzin jest liczony z tego co pamietam
<jacekowski> MTBF jednego dysku nic nie znaczy
<jacekowski> zreszta, MTBF ludzie zle interpretuja
<jacekowski> a co do SSD vs HDD, w pracy wykasowalem komus laptopa
<jacekowski> postawilem mojego laptopa na wielkim magnesie
<jacekowski> wiedzac ze to magnes i ze mam SSD
<jacekowski> koles z pracy postawil laptopa obok tylko ze on nie mial SSD
<bastetmilo> LOL
<jacekowski> jak rowniez, lepiej wytrzymuja latanie samolotem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dane skasowales czy dysk? glowica nie zaorala w talerze?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> raczej dane skasowalo
<jacekowski> bo glowica nie jest magnetyczna
<jacekowski> to jest amelinium
<drathir> jacekowski: pytani czy te koncowki nie zrobily wzorkow na talerzach...
<drathir> pytanie*
<drathir> jak nie odzyskal rozebrac zawsze warto by bylo, choc elektromagnes nie powinien zawieszac ukladow i chlodzenia zatrzymac?
<jacekowski> to nie byl elektromagnes
<jacekowski> tylko magnes
<drathir> jacekowski: czy to nie elektor magnes tylko taki zwykly?
<drathir> a...
<drathir> to ok...
<drathir> te elektro to trzeba uwazac, spokojnie reke zmiazdzyc potrafia ;/
<jacekowski> zwykle neodymowe potrafia
<drathir> jacekowski: oj z takimi nowymi to nie mialem stycznosci niestety a glosniki tez sie nie psuja raczej nowe, zebym mial gdzies mozliwosc sie dobierac do tego..
<drathir> ale plus,ze o wiele mniej miejsca zajmuja niz te starsze...
<el> pojawił sie  u mnie problem z wczytywaniem stron internetowych  w przegladarce
<el> nie chce pobierac plików
<el> wyskakuje to: Nie udało się nawiązać bezpiecznego połączenia
<el> Podczas łączenia z serwerem support.mozilla.org wystąpił błąd. Odpowiedź OCSP nie jest jeszcze ważna (zawiera datę z przyszłości). (Kod błędu: sec_error_ocsp_future_response)
<el> Żądana strona nie może zostać wyświetlona, ponieważ nie udało się potwierdzić autentyczności otrzymanych danych.
<el>     Należy skontaktować się z właścicielem witryny i poinformować go o tym problemie albo skorzystać z opcji „Zgłoś niedziałającą witrynę” w menu Pomoc.
<el> wyczytałem w internecie ze to problem z  datą i  godziną w komuterze
<el> od kilku dni mam nieaktualną date i godzine
<el> teraz  prosze o pomoc
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> to ja zmien
<drathir> sprawdz date zaktualizuj przegladarke...
<Ashiren> tudziez uzyj ntp
<drathir> winzgroza zawsze godzine przestawia ;/
<drathir> zmien baterie cmos-a...
<el> juz naprawiłem
<el> zmieniłem date i godzine
<drathir> jak zmienisz to hwclock i zapisac do biosa aktualna..
<drathir> no i wymiana baterii sie szykuje zapewne...
<el> oj
<Ashiren> also, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Time#UTC_in_Windows
<drathir> to jes lapek?
<el> ile bateria kosztuje i czy sam ją wymienie?
<drathir> jest*
<el> drathir tak laptop
<drathir> el: a wyciagales baterie ostatnio?
<el> nie
<drathir> to dziwne chyba, ze sie krotkimi spieciami bawiles lub bios aktualizowany byl...
<el> drathir wydaje mi sie  ze ze  starosci  bateria siadła
<drathir> a bateria nowa raczej nie oplacalna jesli to stary lapek...
<BlessJah> zamiennik kosztuje 100pln
<drathir> po prostu staraj sie nie wstrzymywac i nie odlaczac od zasilania...
<Ashiren> tu chodzi o baterie do laptopa czy ta mala do biosu?
<el> ashiren tą od biosu
<el> ona  jest wlutowana w bios?
<drathir> w sumie obie mysza byc w zlym stanie ta od cmos-a to do 10 zl...
<Ashiren> raczej nie
<el> ok
<drathir> nie nie zalezy od lapka nawet nie wiem czy wszystkie posiadaja, choc powinny, w asysach na kabelkach wisi jak widzialem kiedys, ale zapewne w kazdym inaczej...
<drathir> ausach*
<el> mój jest starszy laptop takze jest raczej  wlutowana
<el> jak juz  kupie nową to jak ją wymienic?
<Ashiren> zalezy od modelu
<drathir> tylko wiekszym problemem jest to, ze wyglada ze ta glowna bateria do 0 sie rozladowywuje, a to niebezpieczne...
<el> jezeli jest wlutowan  to czy  mozna zwykła  lutownicą ją wymienic?
<el> wlutowana*
<drathir> nie powinna byc...
<el> mam wyłonczyc laptopa od zasilania rozkrecic obudowe wyjac stare baterie i dac nową tak?
<drathir> tak od prady co najwazniejsze i baterie ta glowna tez wyjmij...
<drathir> pradu*
<el> ok
<el> jeszcze jedno pytanie
<el> jak ją rozpoznam
<drathir> na 2 kabelkach okragle bedzie zapewne czasem w niebieskiej izolacji...
<Ashiren> cos takiego ~
<Ashiren> http://img25.olx.pl/images_tablicapl/55516669_1_644x461_bateria-do-bios-biosu-plyty-glownej-zegarka-3v-cr2032-zywiec.jpg
<jacekowski> drathir: od bardzo dawna to nie jest bateria tylko kondensator
<drathir> jacekowski: /me jeszcze w lapku ponad 5 lat baterie ma, dlatego tak jak napisalem, jesli posiadaja, bo szczerze w nowszych nie spotkalem sie, zeby gubily bez wyciagania glownej baterii...
<drathir> a jesli gubia z wyciagnieciem to nie powinny miec...
<drathir> no i przywracanie do fabrycznych z rozkrecaniem slabo tak troche...
<TheReduxPL> Hej, chciałbym skonfigurować partycję NTFS tak, by była na niej możliwość przydzielania uprawnień chmod, przy czym ma działać zarówno pod Windowsem jak i pod Ubuntu. Czy komenda "sudo ntfs-3g.usermap /dev/sda3" spełni to zadanie?]
<tomodachi> TheReduxPL: nie da sie
<tomodachi> i po drugi to niewiem czy warto ryzyko zeby dzielic pomiedzy windows i linux prez ntfs3g
<tomodachi> jest troche ryzykowne
<tomodachi> ja juz dane raz prez taka konfiguracje zgubilem
<TheReduxPL> To marnie, mam taki podział partycji że nie bardzo mogę przydzielić większej ilości danych dla partycji z Ubuntu... Dzięki za info
<TheReduxPL> A nie wiesz może czy mogę w inny sposób wymusić uprawnienia do wykonywania plików na takich partycjach?
<tomodachi> chcez zlimitowac dostep z linuxa na dysk fat32 albo ntfs?!
<tomodachi> dla jednego czy dla duzo uzytkownikow?
<TheReduxPL> Po prostu chcę wykonać plik, który jest na partycji NTFS. Chodzi o jednego użytkownika
<tomodachi> co to zanczy wykonac?
<tomodachi> start / execute?
<denysonique> tomodachi: mhm
<TheReduxPL> Wykonać przez terminal komendą ./ccache - czyli execure
<tomodachi> nie pochodze z polski :=)
<TheReduxPL> execute*
<tomodachi> ale preciez moze to robic
<TheReduxPL> No właśnie nie, bo wywala mi "bash: Brak dostępu"
<tomodachi> nawet jak partycja jest NTFS
<tomodachi> wtede masz chyba mountoption ktory ci limituje
<tomodachi> hmm
<tomodachi> noexec
<tomodachi> cos w tym stylu
<tomodachi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/508024/bittorrent-sync-permission-denied
<tomodachi> TheReduxPL:
<TheReduxPL> "/dev/sda3 on /media/kamil/Dane type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)"
<TheReduxPL> Nie widzę tu "noexec", albo nie tu patrzę
<tomodachi> hm
<jacekn> tomodachi: co mowil ls -l dla plugin ktory chcesz uruchomic?
<jacekn> tomodachi: mode opcja "mode" dla mounta pomoze?
<tomodachi> hmm moze fmask uzywac w mount options?
<TheReduxPL> jacekn, mówisz o pliku, który chcę wykonać?
<jacekn> TheReduxPL: tak
<TheReduxPL> "-rw------- 1 kamil kamil 310057 mar 24 22:56 ccache" - "chmod a+x ccache" oraz "chmod u+x ccache" nie działają
<tomodachi> w mount options mozna nadaz jaki default mask ma byc na wzystkie "files"
<tomodachi> tzn dac je wzystkie +x
<tomodachi> moze tak pojdzie
<jacekn> TheReduxPL: no sproboj poczytac o "mode" dla mounta tez, moze pomoze
<TheReduxPL> tomodachi, sprawdziłem informacje o komendzie "mount" i znalazłem opcję "exec", może to też zadziała?
<tomodachi> TheReduxPL: sprubuj, niewiem tak naprawde
<tomodachi> zmien w fstab
<tomodachi> i potem zrub mount -o remount  /path/to/filesystem
<TheReduxPL> Ok, dzięki za info, sprawdzę i dam znać
<tomodachi> mam nadzieje ze nie siedzisz na laptopa
<tomodachi> z windows i linux
<tomodachi> i ze tam dzielisz pomiendzy nimin dysk ntfs
<tomodachi> nimi
<TheReduxPL> Nie, stacjonarny pecet ale partycję dzielę pomiędzy te dwa systemy. Nie jest to też partycja systemowa
<tomodachi> jak w windowz zrobisz suspend / hibernate
<tomodachi> i potem startujesz w linux
<tomodachi> to masz dobre szansy zeby dostac korupcji twoja partycje ntfs3g nastepny raz jak startujesz windowsz, jak dotykalesz ten filesystem w linux
<TheReduxPL> Nigdy nie hibernuję Windowsa, szybkie uruchamianie wyłączyłem (Windows 8.1)
<TheReduxPL> W fstab mam tylko partycje systemowe, nie pokazuje mi tych "windowsowych"
<tomodachi> ubuntu auto mounter ci to robi
<tomodachi> dlatego nie widzisz je
<tomodachi> zrob umount i zrob to manual z terminalu
<tomodachi> albo jak wlozyz do fstab to bedzie to droga mount robil
<tomodachi> jak sie mowi mount po polsku?
<TheReduxPL> "montować"?
<TheReduxPL> Jak zrobię mount ręcznie w terminalu to po restarcie systemu te opcje się zachowają?
<tomodachi>  ok , wogule nie umiem uzywac technicznych slow po polsku
<tomodachi> TheReduxPL: nie  trzeba zapisac do fstab
<TheReduxPL> Ok, już sprawdzam
<TheReduxPL> Czyli jeśli "mount" pokazuje "/dev/sda3 on /media/kamil/Dane type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)" to w fstab będzie to wyglądało tak? http://pastebin.com/LGJnw9dY
<tomodachi> TheReduxPL: sprubuj
<tomodachi> ale mysle ze dobeze wyglada
<TheReduxPL> Pliki są wykonywalne ale zdaje się, że teraz wszystkie na niej pliki zmieniły właściciela na "root"
<TheReduxPL> ale nawet bez "sudo" mogę je wykonywać, dzięki wielkie za wskazówki :)
<tomodachi> spoko :)
<drathir> brak ntfs3g zapewne... i mount musi bysc w fstabie z user
<drathir> a co do gryzienia sie teraz linux dirtybit-a wykryje i nawet nie zamontuje...
<jacekn> a dlaczego musi byc z user? Przeciez bedzie dzialac bez przy normalnym starcie systemu
<drathir> jacekn: w sumie jesli z noauto to chyba powinno dzialc...
<mati75> widział ktoś ariego z tczewa?
<Voldenet> Nie
<mati75> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=778936
<lubotu3> Debian bug 778936 in src:libfm "Please switch to dh-autoreconf to update libtool macros" [Normal,Open]
<mati75> wkleje bo zapomne
<drathir> !seen
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<gjm> `seen
<gjm> przekliniak [']
<drathir> ;(
<mati75> [*]
<el_> rozkreciłem laptopa za bardzo nie wiem gdzie jest bateria odpowiedzialna za czas i date w komputerze
<el_> dołanczam zdjecie: file:///home/el/Pobrane/9703761300_1344502640.jpg
<el_> potrzebuje wymienic baterie
<el_> prosze o szybką odpowiedz
<DaZ> el_: czy ty jestes takim kiepskim trolem? :3
<mati75> el_: nice try
<dj_oko> 8/10
<el_> Daz wybacz nigdy wczesniej tego nie  robiłem
<DaZ> zastanow sie co jest nie tak z tym linkiem
<DaZ> el_: also, jesli chcesz tak zresetowac haslo
<DaZ> to tego nie zrobisz mordeczko xD
<DaZ> a bateria pewnie wisi gdzies tam na kablachowinieta guwnotasma
<el_> daz  wiem o tym
<el_> daz na tym zdjeciu nie widac tej baterii?
<dj_oko> 7/10
<drathir> el_: tylko Ty niestety widzisz...
<DaZ> el_: jesli naprawde nie widzisz co odjebałeś z tym linkiem, to jestem pełen podziwu, że udało ci sie go rozkrecic
<DaZ> ;3
<dj_oko> czytanie ze zrozumieniem, takie trudne
<el_> daz nie  chciało mi sie  na hosting zdjęć
<DaZ> super
<DaZ> obszedłeś system ty szczwany lisku xD
<DaZ> el_ poznał sekret, którym rozzłościł wszystkich właścicieli hostingów ze śmiesznymi obrazkami
<el_> daz jestem na ubuntu.pl  w pół rozebrany laptop
<DaZ> kliknij żeby go poznać
<drathir> lepszy by byl link do /home/user/public_html/file.jpg
<el_> ok nastepnym razem  poszukam hosting zdjec
<el_> a co to jest tu na dole po lewej małe okrągłe
<el_> w niebieskim plastiku
<dj_oko> 5/10
<dj_oko> it's getting old
<DaZ> ja bym powiedział, że 9/10
<DaZ> bo za każdym razem znajduje jakąś nową perspektywe :3
<el_> o co chodzi z tym 5/10 , 9/10?
<DaZ> oceniamy twoj występ
<DaZ> el_: tak ci w tajemnicy powiem, że żaden z nas nie ma dostępu do twojego dysku
<DaZ> i nikt nie wie o co ci chodzi xD
<DaZ> i jesli to nie jest kiepski podszyw, to jestem naprawde pod wrażeniem :3
<el_> ups
<el_> to wy nie widzicie tego zdjęcia?
<dj_oko> link który nam dałeś, prowadzi do NASZYCH komputerów
<dj_oko> u każdego do swojego własnego
<DaZ> czemu mamy widzieć zdjęcie, które jest u ciebie
<DaZ> 1 racjonalny powód
<DaZ> dej :v
<dj_oko> nie mamy u siebie twojego zdjęcia
<el_> to  czemu nie  krzyczycie
<DaZ> bo nie wierzymy
<el_> juz wstawiam  na hosting
<dj_oko> no ja np. nie uwierzyłem, że ty tak na serio
<el_> dj oko robie wszystko  na szybko wiec sie myle
<el_> laptop prawie bez obudowy
<el_> na jednej sróbce go skreciłem
<el_> i tak chodzi
<el_> dobra
<el_> na jaki hosting wstawic to zdjecie
 * dj_oko jeszcze kilka lat temu od razu powiedziałby "goatse.cx", ale czasy się zmieniły
<el_> http://files.tinypic.pl/i/00647/yu0mtxob7zqs.jpg
<el_> jest?
<DaZ> to to niebieskie okragle cos
<DaZ> raczej :v
<dj_oko> yup
<el_> oglądałem  te baterie ma 3volt  zgadza sie?
 * dj_oko nie wziął swojego multimetra do JPEGów
<el_> jak widac  jest ona wlutowana tak jak mówiłem przylutuje nową baterie zwykłą lutownicą?
<mati75> ona nie jest przylutowana
<DaZ> el_: z ta blaszka raczej nie zgrzejesz
<mati75> trzeba blaszkę podnieść
<DaZ> jesli to jest zgrzewane
<DaZ> powinna byc podnoszona, ale zyjemy w XXI wieku, a tu juz nic nie jest normalne
<DaZ> :U
<dj_oko> DaZ: http://www.classic-computers.org.nz/blog/images/2009-10-10-dallas-battery.jpg
<el_> wszedzie  teraz  są baterie na 2 piny take baterie jak ta bedzie trudno zdobyc pewnie
<dj_oko> nie wszędzie
<dj_oko> nie ma standardu
<dj_oko> tzn jest :D
<dj_oko> ale wszyscy go maja gdzieś
<el_> ale na piny by była lepsza nawet
<dj_oko> przerabialiśmy już baterie na PINy, to były Dallasy, jak na tym zdjęciu u góry, to było okropne
<el_> a ile taka  bateria ma volt naładowana?
<dj_oko> zazwyczaj 3V, ale to nie musi być prawda dla takiej płyty
<el_> myslałem odlutowac naładowac ładowarką firmy motorola bo taką mam i potem wlutowac
<el_> co  ty na to?
<DaZ> w sumie nie wiem czy one sie w ogóle ładują
<DaZ> jeśli się ładują, to czy ty w ogóle masz pojęcie o ładowaniu akumulatorów losowym gównem? xD
<DaZ> nie rób tego
<DaZ> kup nową
<dj_oko> el_: to jest ogniwo
<DaZ> bo fajnie jest mieć niespalone mieszkanie
<dj_oko> zapewne
<el_> bede musiał przerabiac baterie jak takiej nie dostane
<dj_oko> szansa na niezrypanie płyty dramatycznie spadnie
<DaZ> MacGyvel_
<el_> jutro kupie nowe
<drathir> to zwykla cr2032 zapewne, a tej blaszli nie idzie podwazyc?
<drathir> swoja droga szkoda, ze pod miedziakiem jeszcze jej nie schowali...
<drathir> el_: i paste termo dodatkowo kup i wymien...
<el_> paste mam
<el_> podwazyc  blszki  nie  próbowałem
<drathir> bo te procki to kolory juz zmieniaja hrhr
<drathir> ewentualnie baterie od dolnej strony i wysunac...
<el_> a jak kupie  nowe baterie to te wylutuje blaszki jakos  odczepie dam je  na nową baterie potem  dam to w koszulke  termokurczliwe i podgrzeje i  ma  być
<el_> niektóre baterie  na piny  są  tak zrobione widze na allegro
<drathir> el_: to raczej bez takich zabiegow powinno dac rade...
<el_> jak odczepie  starą baterie  i dam nowe  to  jak to  sie bedzie trzymac?
<el_> ta bateria  jest  prawdopodobnie zgrzewana
<el_> jescze jedno  czy  jak wymienie na nowe baterie to ustawienia bios zostaną zresetowane?
<drathir> tak powinny byc...
<dj_oko> poza hasłem :)
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> niektore nowsze sprzety maja flasha w ktorym to trzymaja
<drathir> jacekowski: uefi najlepsze, wlasne konfiguracje mozna zapisywac...
<dj_oko> nie ufam UEFI, zbyt skomplikowany wynalazek, zbyt blisko sprzętu
<dj_oko> ale cóż poradzić, wszystkie laby mi na tym chodzą, to trzeba supportować ;)
<drathir> to jak mei w sumie...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-26
<drathir> bry...
<jacekn> yo
<beboj> hej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zainstalowalbys virtualenvdla pythona 2/3? dzieki
<xxhardxtremexx> list
<xxhardxtremexx> Witam ;)
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<xxhardxtremexx> Witaj, Ashiren ;)
<Ashiren> w czymze mozemy ci pomoc
<xxhardxtremexx> Narazie w niczym ;)
<xxhardxtremexx> Tylko tak sobie siedze.
<xxhardxtremexx> Sorka, że z opóźnieniem, bo ja zaś bawie się z kompem >.<
<Ashiren> :v
<drathir> lepiej z kompem...
<drathir> w szacgy pograc mozna ;p
<drathir> szachy*
<Ashiren> #tylkopilkarzyki
<XxHardXtremexX> ?
<Ashiren> a nie szachy i tylko szachy, w ktorych komputery juz dawno pokonaly czlowieka ;<
<XxHardXtremexX> :p
<XxHardXtremexX> Dobra, spadam. Ide se zainstalować KDE 4.14 :p
<XxHardXtremexX> Będę za około 20 min, jak ogarne to :P
<Ashiren> mhm
<XxHardXtremexX> Witaj, denysonique na IRC ;)
<gjm> lel
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jaka nazwa paczki dokladnie?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: instaluje python3-all
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ta twoja VMka to jeszcze w uzyciu jest?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: niby jest, mam ubic?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: python-virtualenv
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tak tylko pytam czy wisi bo potrzebne czy wisi bo zapomniane
<BlessJah> nie zapomniane, ale tez nie jest juz szczegolnie potrzebne
<BlessJah> ubije do konca tygodnia, CI czesciowo robi mi teraz travis
<BlessJah> dzieki za virtualenv
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bylo tam jeszcze IP 10.0.10.3 i przekierowanie portow w iptables
<jacekowski> ta wiem
<jacekowski> nie pamietam tylko jak to zrobilem
<BlessJah> oddzielny chain byl
<jacekowski> popatrzalem sobie na iptables
<jacekowski> i przypomniala mi sie ta abominacja
<BlessJah> 10-12.log:1634
<BlessJah> 12 pazdziernika, 16:34, jesli masz logi irca, jesli nie to moge podeslac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie wiedziales jak pule portow przekierowac na inna pule ^^
<BlessJah> dlatego abonimacja powstala
<BlessJah> jacekowski: lol, zobacz jaki load, rm robie na obrazach dysku
<BlessJah> jacekowski: rm jest podlinkowany do shred czy jak?
<jacekowski> nie, to zachowanie BTRFS
<BlessJah> meh
<jacekowski> rm samo nie robi nic
<jacekowski> oznacza plik do wykasowania
<BlessJah> kasowanie duzego pliku duzo trwa, brzmi logicznie
<jacekowski> potem btrfs-worker btrfs-cleaner i btrfs-transaction zwalniaja miejsce
<jacekowski> w zaleznosci od obciazenia miejsca moze nie zwalniac przez bardzo dlugi okres czasu
<BlessJah> a rm dalej czeka i terminal nieuzywalny przez ten czas...
<jacekowski> jak dlugo i jaki duzy plik
<BlessJah> dysk mial 20 giga i kasowalo go ponad 5 minut
<jacekowski> chyba bede musial zrobic balance w koncu
<drathir> lol ubu z ericssonem cos kreci...
<m477> w sensie romans?
<drathir> telefoniczny nawet mozliwe, ale nic oficjalnie narazie ;p
<m477> pomozcie mi zieciaczki
<m477> nimom co ogladac ;(
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-27
<xxhardxtremexx> Witam ;)
<drathir> witam...
<XxHardXtremexX> No witam, witam, drathir.
<gjm> co tu się
<ovy> Cześć. Mam prośbę trochę OT:) Mógłby mi ktoś pomóc wydobyć adres filmu zapisanego (prawdopodobnie) we flashu/shock wave: http://tdo.edu.pl/lekcjeonline/
<ovy> "Jak zaoszczędzić pierwszy milion"
<mati75> eh gimby gimby
<ovy> Używam Wiresharka ale jedyny plik, który znajduję to nie jest ten o który mi chodzi
<ovy> jest tam jeden swf
<ovy> ale to raczej nie ten, bo zajmuje 1,8 MB
<ovy> Jakie inne rozszeżenie oprócz .swf albo flv może mieć ten plik?
<DaZ> xD
<DaZ> ovy: http://tdo.edu.pl/lekcjeonline/contents/S2.swf http://tdo.edu.pl/lekcjeonline/contents/S1.swf
<DaZ> klikasz sobie prawym i robisz sobie play.
<ovy> DaZ: dzięki wielkie:) Znalazłem te  dwa pliki ale nie wpadłem, jak je odtworzyć:/
<ovy> :)
<DaZ> powodzenia na egzaminie gimnazjalnym xD
<ovy> DaZ: nie chodzę do gimnazjum ale dzięki;)
<lisu> Dzień dobry.
<DaZ> jak nie chodzisz to nie zdasz :3
<ovy> DaZ: uczę w szkole, w której czasem są problemy z Internetem, a chciałem mieć pewność, że film się odtworzy;)
<Ashiren> :o
<m477> rece do gory, wszyscy na ziemi9e
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8463431424/h060E2E61/
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-28
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/5Jk1quf.jpg
<mati75> ari-tczew: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=778936 puścić ci to w nmu?
<lubotu3> Debian bug 778936 in src:libfm "Please switch to dh-autoreconf to update libtool macros" [Normal,Open]
<ari-tczew> mati75: jak najbardziej
<mati75> podobno jest jakiś problem z updatem z squeeze → wheezy → jessie
<mati75> czekam na RC buga
<ari-tczew> mati75: ale bug związany z libfm?
<ari-tczew> czy ogólnie
<mati75> z libfm
<mati75> coś tam podobno brakuje
<mati75> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=775418
<lubotu3> Debian bug 775418 in pcmanfm-dbg "pcmanfm-dbg: copyright file missing after upgrade (policy 12.5)" [Serious,Fixed]
<mati75> coś w stylu tego
<ari-tczew> mati75: myślałem już, że problem jest z upgrade libfm z powodu instalacji pliku usr/include/libfm, który powrócił w wersji 1.2.3-1
<mati75> na irc #lxde pisał ktoś, mial być zgłoszony bug ale nie widzę jeszcze
<mati75> więc poczekam
<ari-tczew> ok
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/0sueMVq.jpg
<DaZ> :3
<gjm> :3
<Ashiren> :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2015/03/ca9781405a54b679ce82c56169a0b929.jpeg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ZaI4mhY.jpg
<DaZ> :3
<gjm> :3
<dj_oko>  	ε :
<gjm> wat r u doin
<hinok> hej, ma ktoś chwilkę pobawić się w inspektora gadżeta? Próbuję od wczoraj okiełznać wifi na ubuntu na już starym laptopie rodziców mojej dziewczny, problem dość oblatany w necie, który ma status na bugtrackerze WONT FIX od 2009, ale ludzie sobie jakoś z nim radzą... Laptop HP CQ-50, ładowany moduł do wifi ath5k.
<lisu> hinok: podrzuć lspci
<hinok> Okey dokey
<hinok> 07:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<lisu> hmm, to powinno dzialac na module ath5k
<hinok> Noo sytuacja jest mega dziwna, bo
<lisu> miałem to samo w toshibie, i dobrze smigalo.
<hinok> 1) Podczas 1. instalacji nie było neta
<lisu> w ogóle nie wykrywa sieci?
<hinok> 2) Podczas 2. instalacji był już net i nawet aktualizacje mi poszły
<hinok> Po włączeniu komputera nie ma neta, wyświetla się w prawym górnym rogu, że przełącznik systemowy jest włączony ble ble
<hinok> sudo rfkill list all
<hinok> Hard blocked: yes
<hinok> mimo, że przycisk na lapku świeci się na niebiesko, włączanie tego i wyłączanie nic nie daje
<hinok> sudo rfkill unblock all
<hinok> nic nie daje
<hinok> i teraz najlepsze
<hinok> metodą prób i błędów, jeżeli zrobię kilka razy
<hinok> sudo modprobe -rfv ath5k && sudo modprobe -v ath5k
<hinok> to np. za 3 razem nagle wifi zaczyna "prawie działać"
<dj_oko> wygląda, że driver się wywala
<hinok> bo zaczyna widzieć sieci etc.
<dj_oko> zapewne z powodu uszkodzonego lub "praiwe zgodnego" sprzetu
<hinok> iwconfig / ifconfig wszystko jest git
<hinok> i tylko problem jest tego typu, że cały czas łączy się z siecią
<hinok> cały czas i nie da rady, nie połączy się z żadnym wifi, widzi wszystkie wifi w pobliżu 5km, ale z żadnym się nie połączy :P
<hinok> dj_oko: hmmm a mógłbym to jakoś sprawdzić, jakieś logi cokolwiek?
<hinok> Próbowałem tailem w /var/log/syslog ale cisza tam jest
<dj_oko> hinok: szukaj :)
<dj_oko> nie tailuj, tylko grepuj
<dj_oko>  /var/log/ rekursywnie
<hinok> to grep -r
<hinok> co nie
<hinok> ?
 * dj_oko nie wie, czy w ubuntu jest journalctl
<hinok> hmmm okej, wygrepowalem coś takiego ;D
<hinok> podczas łączenia się z siecią
<hinok> var/log/syslog 16:41:47 marek[756]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for connection 'krzychu kadetem tera'
<lisu> hmm, mialem cos takiego, ale dawno temu na 9.04 albo 9.10... sciagnalem jeszcze raz plytke, wypalilem. Zainstalowalem ponownie i ruszyło.
<dj_oko> hinok: to NetworkManager gada, a nie sterownik
<dj_oko> może dopisz 'debug' do parametrów jądra?
<dj_oko> będą większe logi
<dj_oko> chyba.
<dj_oko> tak to działa w Red Hatach
<hinok> wcześniej leci po kolei, Trying to authenticate, Activation starting connection, has secrets but secrets are required, secrets exist, no new secrets needed, config ssid value krzychu
<dj_oko> tak tak, to NM, a nie driver
<hinok> i potem ten "nic nie mówiący" failed
<dj_oko> potrzebne logi drivera
<drathir> a wpa_supplicant zainstalowane?
<drathir> btw lol ath5k O.o
 * drathir myslal ze teraz wszystko praktycznie na 9k chodzi...
<hinok> Sory, wpa_supplicant
<hinok> hmmm zaraz sprawdzę
<hinok> nie instalowałem, jeżeli nie przyszło z systemem
<hinok> to tego nie ma, wiem, że to stary laptop ale jedyne czego potrzeba to Chrome i wifi, nic więcej :)
<Ashiren> i systemd
<drathir> systemd to zlo ;p
<hinok> wpa_supplicant v2.1
<hinok> jest
<drathir> hinok: i teraz sprawdz...
<Ashiren> iwconfig, ifconfig -a cos ciekawego daje?
<hinok> no właśnie nie ;d
<hinok> ifconfig pokazuje wlan0, wszystko u=uo
<hinok> to samo w iwconfig
<hinok> moduł jest ładowany, te sieci się nawet po jakiś trudach wyświetla, idzie próba połączenia i dupa
<hinok> i raz na milion połączy się i działa
<hinok> , w sensie wczoraj po instalacji po którymś restarcie tak było
<Ashiren> dodaj "options ath5k nohwcrypt=1" do /et/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf i uruchom ponownie (albo usun i zaladuj modul ponownie) i zobacz
<hinok> dodawałem
<hinok> Serio, przelecialem sporo
<hinok> wątków na ubuntu forum etc
<hinok> Blacklistowałem, uruchmiałem, zarówno z nohwcrypt jak i norfswitch coś ta
<Ashiren> :(
<hinok> ;)
<Ashiren> masz na pocieszenie https://i.imgur.com/hP4947x.jpg
<hinok> dziękówka ;d
<Ashiren> a inny system dziala?
<hinok> yyy no vista działała
<hinok> :D
<Ashiren> a arch
<hinok> archlinux?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Ashiren> najwspanialszy system na swiecie
<hinok> okej w dmesgu mam coś teraz takiego
<hinok> dmesg | grep ath
<hinok> ath5k 0000:07:00.0 Cant disable ASPM: OS doesnt have ASPM Control
<hinok> ath5k 0000:07:00.0 registered as phy0
<hinok> ath EEPROM regdomain: 0x67
<hinok> ath EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct repair map
<hinok> ath Contry alpha2 being used: 00
<hinok> ath Repair used 0x67
<Ashiren> dmesg to wstawiaj na pastebina ~
<hinok> ath5k: phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)
<hinok> that's all
<Ashiren> mhm
<hinok> dobra :D mam jakieś szalone rozwiazanie problemu, jakby kogoś ciekawiło
<hinok> w /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf
<hinok> options nohwcrypt=1
<hinok> options norfkswitch=1 czy coś tam
<hinok> po odpaleniu kompa, nadal nic nie działa, ale wystarczy przy takich wpisach
<hinok> wcisnąć przycisk od Wifi nad klawiaturą, i trzymając go cały czas wyłączyć sieć w prawym gó®nym rogu i włączyć
<hinok> i o dziwo kurwa to nagle sprawia, że wszystko działa
<hinok> magic
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/gLvla1m.jpg
<DaZ> :3 biedny
<Ashiren> ale szczesliwy
<Ashiren> hinok: nie przeklinamy
<hinok> Poniosło mnie
<hinok> wybaczcie szanowni towarzysze
<gjm> ban
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/OVScJ9Q.jpg
<lnxmen> Witam.
<lnxmen> Zainstalowałem Ubuntu 14.10. Wszystko działało bardzo dobrze do momentu zaktualizowania systemu i restartu.
<lnxmen> DMESG: http://pastebin.com/RmEMqvAV
<lnxmen> Można jakoś przywrócić stan sprzed apt-get upgrade?
<Dread> lnxmen: co masz za grafikę?
<lnxmen> http://pastebin.com/ZH0SvYDB
<lnxmen> Optimus jest wyłączony w BIOS, więc tylko NVIDIA działa.
<Dread> bo tu wygląda tak, jakby się wywalało gdzieś z grafiką
<lnxmen> Tylko, że grafika działa dobrze.
<Dread> i co niby.
<lnxmen> Nie wiem...
<Dread> not tainted, czyli sie nie wywala
<Dread> olej i tyle ;
<Dread> d
<Dread> jak zacznie coś nie działać to zacznij sie martwić
<Dread> bo atm to jest
<Dread> [   15.915663] irq 17: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<Dread> *nobody*, nawet kernel.
<lnxmen> atm?
<Dread> at the moment
<lnxmen> Teoretycznie, gdybym zainstalował na czysto od nowa i nie aktualizował, to by działało.
<lnxmen> Tylko, to nie jest rozwiązanie na dłuższą metę. ;<
<Dread> praktycznie by to nic nie dało.
<lnxmen> Praktycznie, działałoby.
<lnxmen> Dobra, co mam zrobić, żeby znaleźć w czym tkwi problem?
<Dread> masz acpid?
<lnxmen> Tak.
<Dread> no to olej.
<Dread> coś po prostu wywołuje interrupta, którego nic nie rusza
<lnxmen> A wiesz, jak to możliwe, że gdy wyłączę „Volume Feedback” i zrobię restart, to nie mam dźwięku w przeglądarce? -,-'
<a55h0l3> hej pomoze ktos w tematyce edycji/konwersji video?
<a55h0l3> nagrywalem za pomoca cheese i nie zapisalem pliku przed zamknieciem programu, nagrany film zapisal sie w formacie .webm ale nie moge go przewijac, musze ogladac od poczatku do konca
<a55h0l3> what to do? ;)
<Ashiren> stworzyc index :v
<Ashiren> czym odtwarzasz
<a55h0l3> odtwarzam w domyslnej aplikacji ubuntu Videos
<a55h0l3> mam tez vlc ale jeszcze nie probowalem
<Ashiren> to sprobuj, pewnie sie zapyta czy stworzyc index
<a55h0l3> ok
<a55h0l3> nie zapytal i jest tak samo jak w Videos :/
<Ashiren> hmm
<a55h0l3> :/
<a55h0l3> czyzby pozostawala konwersja?
<Ashiren> ale czy to wina tego ze zamknales program, czy webm zawsze tak ma?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Ashiren> ostatecznie sprobuj chromium
<a55h0l3> wczesnei nagralem 2 krotsze webm'y i zapisalem je normalnie i je mozna normalnei przewijac
<a55h0l3> a tego skubanca nie zapisalem tylko zamknalem cheese'a
<a55h0l3> chromoim to samo :/
<a55h0l3> chromoim :D
<Ashiren> no to konwersja
<a55h0l3> schromolilem to :D
<a55h0l3> co bys polecil do konwersji? mam transmageddon...
<BlessJah> ffmpeg
<BlessJah> avconv sie na ubuntu to nazywa
<a55h0l3> dziex
 * BlessJah dalej nie wie co za roznica i skad zamieszanie
<a55h0l3> a z tym indexem nie mozna jakos jeszcze pokobinowac?
<lnxmen> A taki błąd jest „normalny”? http://pastebin.com/JBGtMggA
<dfgg> nie masz libvdpau_i965.so
<lnxmen> Tak, ale wcześniej dźwiek był, a teraz nie ma.
<lnxmen> A nic nie zrobiłem.
<lnxmen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvdpau-va-gl/+bug/1300215
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1300215 in libvdpau (Ubuntu) "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i965.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Medium,Triaged]
<lnxmen> Da się to jakoś naprawić?
<el> jaki program  do bootowania obrazów iso na pendrivie w repozytoriach debiana?
<DaZ> el: jesli to sa obrazy z XXI wieku, to po prostu je wrzucasz dd
<DaZ> i hybridiso to ogarnia
<lnxmen> http://pastebin.com/L9HgZtrS
<lnxmen> Mógłby mi ktoś pomóc z rozwiązaniem tego?
<el> co znaczy wrzuc do dd?
<lnxmen> unetbootin też działa
<DaZ> el: man dd
<DaZ> albo sobie poguglaj za iso i dd
<gjm> lrn2man
<el> lnxmen unetbootin nie ma w repozytoriach  debiana
<gjm> a dd jest
<lnxmen> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/unetbootin
<lnxmen> A to co?
<gjm> arch najleprzy system!!!1
<gjm> ~ » unetbootin
<gjm> unetbootin may be found in the following packages: community/unetbootin 585-2	/usr/bin/unetbootin
<lnxmen> Debian jest całkiem okej.
<lnxmen> Miałem, to mi się zachciało nowości i mam teraz problemy z ACPI.
<el> ja miałem ubuntu to  miałem unetbootin i rózne problemy teraz nie mam debiana lecz unetbootin mi brakuje
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-29
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> 1
<gjm> 2
<mati75> 3
<jacekn> 4
<Ashiren> -1
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-28
<tobiasz29> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-29
<Ashiren> 1st
<noobSaibotrat> może któryś mądry wie jak partycje uefi z bootmgr windows8 dodać do gruba
<noobSaibotrat> wiem że tu sami mądrzy
<noobSaibotrat> jak dread
<noobSaibotrat> albo dźwięk uzyskać na ...
<noobSaibotrat> snd intel najnowszym
<noobSaibotrat> card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]
<Dread> gjm: weź zrób porządek
<noobSaibotrat> przyszedł kurczaczek
<noobSaibotrat> jeszcze nie złapany
<Dread> a już upieczony
<noobSaibotrat> za pysk
<noobSaibotrat> nie zeżre cię nie bój się
<Dread> Ty mi możesz najwyżej nasrać na wycieraczkę.
<Dread> daj dmesga
<Dread> to chociaż się zobaczy co z tym dźwiękiem
<noobSaibotrat> sam sobie nasrasz
<noobSaibotrat> nie udawaj dobrego
<Dread> spoko, jak nie chcesz uzyskać odpowiedzi to fajnie masz na chacie
<Dread> :3
<noobSaibotrat> łaskawy prostaczek
<noobSaibotrat> a co ci da nazwa
<noobSaibotrat> już podana
<Dread> ja nie chcę nazwy
<Dread> jakbym chciał nazwę
<Dread> to bym o nią zapytał.
<Dread> a nawet bym nie musiał, bo ją sam podałeś.
<noobSaibotrat> lepiej sterownik skonfigurować
<Dread> jak chcesz robić za mądrzejszego to rób sobie sam.
<noobSaibotrat> sprawdzić je
<noobSaibotrat> ty nie wiesz jak to zrobić
<Dread> a Ty wiesz.
<Dread> wszechwiedzący jesteś.
<noobSaibotrat> raz chociaż konfigurowałeś alsę ?
<Dread> na pewno więcej niż Ty.
<Dread> a nawet nie chcesz zrobić takiej prostej czynności, jak wrzucenie dmesga
<noobSaibotrat> a to jest pulse audio
<noobSaibotrat> i co
<noobSaibotrat> dmesg grep co ?
<Dread> dmesg bez grepa
<Dread> po prostu dmesg
<noobSaibotrat> może się zastanowisz
<noobSaibotrat> kto ci da całego dmesga ?
<Dread> każdy.
<Dread> nic w nim nie ma
<noobSaibotrat> jak to było wrzuć.pl ?
<Dread> wklej.to
<Dread> whatever
<Dread> wklej.org
<Dread> pastebin.com
<Dread> 0bin.com
<Dread> whatever
<Dread> nawet nie .com
<Dread> 0bin.net nawet
<noobSaibotrat> http://wklej.org/hash/f5e49e2e575/
<Dread> i mówisz, że dźwięk Ci nie gra, tak?
<Dread> bo mi pierwsze co się rzuciło w oczy, to to, że jako pierwszą kartę masz dźwięk na hdmi
<Dread> i ta owa pierwsza jest domyślnie używana.
<Dread> więc sobie zrób
<Dread> alsamixer -c 1
<Dread> yay.
<Dread> debil.
<AleksiejLublov> ehh... a akurat popcorn przygotowalem
<Dread> widzisz
<Dread> ja aż sobie colę przyniosłem
<tobiasz29> po raz któryś stwierdzam, że macie nieziemską cierpiliwość  :)
<tobiasz29> może nawet bez jednego 'i'
<Dread> tobiasz29: tak.
<tobiasz29> i prawdopodobnie TO WŁASNIE go dobija, wku... rza, niszczy, przestawia i dewaluuje.  :)
<Dread> e tam
<Dread> jak za dużo cukru się nażarł to jego problem
<tobiasz29> :)
<tobiasz29> Dread: zen? theravada? tao?   :]  ... dżołk...
<gjm> pi vo
<tobiasz29> o... jak się zwał ten chińczyk dokto z Pana Kleksa.?
<tobiasz29> Pai chi wo..
<tobiasz29> podobne do pi vo
<tobiasz29> pssyt (a propos)   \o/
<noobSaibotrat> grub w uefi jak zrobić ?
<BlessJah> legacy boot sie to nazywa
<BlessJah> nie umiesz używać google, albo nie używasz google, jedno z dwojga
<firemark> [23:33:44]  noobSaibotrat » grub w uefi jak zrobić ?
<firemark> chlopak nieźle walczy z ignore :DD
<BlessJah> ignore łapie regexy? wyglada na to ze zawsze zaczyna sie od noob i pisze z neostrady
<d42> po co ignore :v
<firemark> bo jest jedną z nieliczną  osób która mnie wkurwia
<d42> śmieszne rozwiązanie
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-30
<gjm> bo z debilami nigdy nie wie
<gjm> oj nie wie się
<Ashiren> no nie wiem
<tobiasz29> no właśnie  :)
<tobiasz29> o/ wam
<grek> czesc mam znajomego - zaisntalowal ubuntu 14.04 nastepnego dnia zamiast do systemu pokazuje mu sie terminal
<grek> jak sprawdzic dlacego
<grek> w awaryjnym nie ma tego - wydaje mi sie ze byylo cos uruchom w bezpiecznym trybie graficznym
<grek> moze usunął przez przypadek Xy ?
<drathir> grek: moze grafika stery nie moze wystartowac gdm...
<drathir> grek: dmesg zerknij co krzyczy...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-31
<redas23> siema tyle czasu minelo a widze 2 osoby ktore pamietam z przed huhuhu
<redas23> :)
<redas23>  Strirlitz i pressenter
<gjm> obaj nie żyją
<CookieM> http://images.clipartpanda.com/baboon-20clip-20art-ir004.gif ?
<redas23> jakim cudem
<redas23> nie zyja ?
<redas23> to nie prawdopodobne
<CookieM> gjm jest jak ten żółty transformers: lubi rzucać cytatami
<gjm> lubię też rzucać bombkami
<drathir> ciekawe co to to "z przed huhuhu" ;p
<Voldenet> huhuhu
<Voldenet> a wy ile ludzi pamiętacie sprzed huhuhu?
<Dread> co.
<gjm> za komuny było lepiej
<tobiasz29> a za jakobinów... to łmatko ...
<tobiasz29> o
<gjm> :)
<Voldenet> Jak dziś pamiętam jakeśmy do ojca naszego, Światowida się modlim
<Voldenet> to były czasy
<gjm> nie wiem jak ty, ale ja modliłem się do Peruna
<firemark> 1st
<firemark> nie bedzie mi tu Ashiren wygrywać
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-01
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/aF6NW4N.jpg
<gjm> ale ładny kot :3
<firemark> Ashiren: czy dzisiaj jest sobota?
<firemark> gjm: chuju!
<Ashiren> dzisiaj pytasz?
<firemark> Ashiren: zrozumiałem./
<Ashiren> uff
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-02
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8761788928/hA85CC725/
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/5Yu9B7E.jpg :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/DstNrky.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/wmUqN4p.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8762460416/hB4804FA5/
<drathir> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3d/6f/82/3d6f82003bd24cfcf5a89e0a6a31e090.jpg
<Ashiren> :1.5
<Guest25240> mam problem, nagle aplikacje przestaly mi dzialac i wszystko wywala naruszenie ochrony pamieci
<firemark> Guest25240: fajnie
<drathir> ciekawe...
<Guest25240> nie moge odpalic synaptica
<gjm> jestem zachwycony
<Guest25240> nm-applet
<firemark> Guest25240: za malo info by ci pomoc
<Guest25240> nic..
<Guest25240> no to powiedz co chcesz wiedziec
<Guest25240> bo ja nie wiem co moge napisac
<gjm> jaka będzie jutro pogoda
<firemark> Guest25240: dmesg? cos tam dziala?
<Guest25240> ubuntu mint 15.10
<drathir> apt-get update apt-get upgrade?
<Guest25240> update i upgrade bylo
<gjm> primo ultimo - od kiedy nie działa
 * drathir strzela, ze niekompletne... 
<firemark> Guest25240: aktulizowales glibc?
<Guest25240> [  797.767368] synaptic[2317]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fd88e2514bf sp 00007fffd9e789d8 error 4 in libc-2.21.so[7fd88e1bb000+1c0000]
<Guest25240> dmesg wywala to jak synaptica chcialem uruchomic
<Guest25240> firemark, mozliwe ze poszlo z upgrade
<gjm> cat /var/log/pacman.log
<gjm> oh, wait…
<gjm> ;]
<Guest25240> ;]
<firemark> Guest25240: zrob moze forcem reinstall glibc?
<firemark> tylko ostroznie
<gjm> firemark: z segfaultującym synapticiem?
<gjm> czy tam apt-get w ogóle
<gjm> >[  797.767368] synaptic[2317]
<firemark> hmmm
<gjm> so close
<Guest25240> apt-get mi dziala
<Guest25240> ale wiekszosc rzeczy przestala...
<drathir> a moze apt-get dist-upgrade?
<gjm> co robiłeś, przed tym jak przestało?
<gjm> no faktycznie, dist-upgrade to bardzo dobry pomysł ;]
<Guest25240> gjm, jedyne co zrobilem a uwazam za istotne to zmienilem xorg na sterowniki ati
<drathir> ciekawe czy jak biblioteki zaktualizuja to wstrzymuja upgrade tych paczek...
<Guest25240> to co moge zrobic?
<drathir> to moze pomoc 15:26 < firemark> Guest25240: zrob moze forcem reinstall glibc?
<drathir> jest prawdopodobienstwo, ze paczki nie przebudowali jeszcze...
<Guest25240> libc6?
<Drac0_> przeinstalowalem libc6 i nie pomoglo
<Drac0_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15588272/
<Drac0_> te rzeczy zostaly zainstalowane dzisiaj
<mati75> repozytorium nie masz jakiś namieszanych?
<mati75> jakieś ppa?
<Drac0_> raczej nie
<Drac0_> ewentualnie jakis spotify czy cos takiego
<Drac0_> reboot zrobie
<Drac0> wywalilem te drivery ati i dziala
<drathir> lol
<Ashiren> :3 story of my life http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/apvA7pp_460svwm.webm
<EnCePenCE> wtf
<EnCePenCE> VP vs LG - 1:0 :D
<gjm> wspaniale
<EnCePenCE> też się cieszę
<gjm> a ja nie
<EnCePenCE> to masz problem
<gjm> nie
<Ashiren> a Samsung vs Huawei?
<EnCePenCE> Apple
<gjm> EnCePenCE: nie rób tego
<Ashiren> :3 https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m247t7o7J61qbe5pxo1_1280.jpg
<szkodnica> dobry wieczor :)
<gjm> bobry
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-03
<buharin> jest tu kto?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-27
<blabs> siemanko k**** nie wiem co zrobilem ale od wczoraj ubuntu uruchamia mi sie tylko w trybie recovery, pomoze ktos?
<gjm> To nie ten, co zabronił "swojej paniece" zmieniać tapetę? :>
<confluency> Może sobie też zabronił, i nie tylko zmieniać tapetę, tylko w ogóle używać komputera. ;)
<confluency> To ten sam, co chciał wykasować konto z office365...
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCDjP4JnpGU
<slawek> Witam All]
<malutka> witaj
<Ashiren> welcome wszystkich
<malutka> ahoj
<gjm> No elo.
<slawek> Chyba tu mało się prowadzi konwersacji na czacie ogólnym?
<Dread> 'czacie ogólnym'
<Dread> zdefiniuj
<gjm> Kolega chyba z Onetu :^)
<slawek> Nie z onetu.
<Voldenet> po prostu to support ubuntu, z którym nikt nie ma problemów
<drathir> bry...
<Voldenet> a jak już ma, to takie, że nikt nie wie jak to naprawić
<Voldenet> bry
<Ashiren> bo nikt nie ma ubuntu
<Voldenet> ja mam
<Voldenet> co najmniej 4 wersje w iso
<Dread> Voldenet: popsułeś, trolli pobudziłeś
<Voldenet> najmocniej przepraszam, wszedłem w pułapkę trolli
<drathir> Ashiren: jakbys zgadl? ^^
<drathir> a co to sie stalo, ze tu ruch taki?
<gjm> Objazd.
<Dread> tak
<Dread> gjm robi za ztm
<Voldenet> objazd do anglojęzycznego supportu
<Voldenet> :-)
<gjm> choo choo
<Dread> czu czu maderfakier
<Voldenet> wskakuję na tę ciuchcię i odjeżdżamy w siną dal
<drathir> Voldenet: oby nie pendolino tylko...
<drathir> Voldenet: bo to niepewna dal sie zapewne moze okazac ;p
<Voldenet> i bez wifi
<Voldenet> ale to ciekawe, pkp obiecuje, że do końca 2017 upora się z wifi w tym roku, a u mnie w domu byłem w stanie zrobić wifi w dzień
<Voldenet> chyba nie nadawałbym się do PKP
<drathir> Voldenet: wesz cisco musza rozgryzc zapewne ;p
<drathir> Voldenet: bo gdzie ten kontroler sie podzial...
<malutka> :*
<drathir> malutka: witam...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-28
<malutka> Hej
<gjm> Elo
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-30
<tobiasz29_> no bez jaj... /c
<tobiasz29_> przepraszam... nie tu...
<Ashiren> :c
<mowai> hello, orientuje się ktoś, dlaczego w ubu 14.04 kursor ma opacity 0, a gdy wpiszę sudo killall gnome-session to po ponownym zalogowaniu kursor wyświetla się dobrze? Jak to inaczej naprawić? (konfiguracja z 2ma monitorami, na jednym problem nie występuje)
<totalizator> mowai: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false
<mowai> stestuję, tego rozwiązania nie widziałem na stackach, dzięki piękne
<malutka> o tam gjm
<malutka> tęsknimy na archu ;>
<gjm> Pf.
<diogenes_> malutka, przejdz na opensuse
<malutka> :*
<gjm> Pf.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-31
<pcctw> cze
<totalizator> ladź
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-01
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/hRiP9iW.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/SphzzXX.jpg
 * zzz_ Hi 
 * zzz_ Pobudka spiochy
<malutka> hej
 * zzz_ jedna nie spi
<malutka> \o/
<gjm> czom
<Hard_vard> gjm ty
<gjm> Co?
<malutka> http://wstaw.org/w/4pJt/
<malutka> pacz co mam gjm :>
<gjm> #wege
<gjm> A, nie, czekaj.
<gjm> Jest i mięso.
<malutka> gjm, kiedy będziesz? :>
<slawek> Witam.
<slawek> Mam pytanie do Was.
<Ashiren> 3,50
<slawek> Jakim skrótem zapisuje się stacje radiowe w odtwarzaczu mocp?
<Ashiren> chcesz nagrac dzwiek? czy po prostu dodac do playlisty
<slawek> Chcę dodać do playlisty i dodaję skrótem ctrl+u, ale czym zapisać daną stację, że po ponownym uruchomieniu odtwarzacza mocp stacje radiowe nie zniknęły.
<Ashiren> hmm mi playlista nie znika po wylaczeniu mocp
<slawek> czyli powinna automatycznie się zapisywać?
<slawek> a czym zamykasz terminal jak kończysz słuchać mocp?
<Ashiren> playliste mozesz zapisac przez V
<slawek> duże V czy małe?
<Ashiren> shift+v
<slawek> i jak zapisuje: stacje radiowe to potem enter?
<Ashiren> to wtedy nazwa playlisty i enter
<Ashiren> i w katalogu w ktorym jestes zrobi ci sie plik m3u
<slawek> Brawo! Dziękuję Ci bardzo :)
<slawek> Czym zamykasz terminal, jakim skrótem albo literką?
<Ashiren> generalnie nie zamykam, mocp mam w tabie
<Ashiren> czasami zamykam przez male q i wtedy leci w tle
<Ashiren> a duze Q ubije
<Ashiren> ale i tak mam playliste ostatnia
<slawek> a jak przywracasz znów mocp skoro go wpierw małym q
<slawek> ?
<slawek> ok już wiem
<Ashiren> no to po prostu wpisuje mocp
<slawek> właśnie tak zrobiłem, tnx :)
<slawek> widzę, że też korzystasz z tego odtwarzacza mocp :)
<Ashiren> eeyup
<slawek> super on jest, lekki dla systemu
<slawek> Jak by ktoś potrzebował stacji radiowych to tutaj jest duży wybór, można zapisać w mocp: http://www.hotfix.pl/adresy-url-stacji-gadu-radio--a83.htm
<slawek> Chyba, że polecasz inne z podanym url danej stacji radiowej
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/uonCMpJ.gif
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-02
<gjm> malutka: Jestem.
<gjm> Zanim wróciłem do domu, to jeszcze weterynarza zailiczyłem.
<malutka> a co Ci robili u weterynarza? :> gjm
<gjm> Gucio.
<gjm> Spadówa.
<Telesfor> pewnie go odrobaczali
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-26
<dfgg> o/
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-27
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-28
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-29
<malutka> o/
<Ad1Tech> \o
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> czy ktoś wie może w czym działają np. przycisk do zalogowania się w kliencie battlenetu np do heratstone? bo mi właśnie takich komponentów nie wczytuje i może coś bym doinstalował żeby działało? to jest jakiś flash czy coś?
<bartek> tu ciekawostka: na lubuntu wczytywało, a na mincie nie i nie moge zalogować
<gjm> Ta gra nie jest chyba natywnie na Linuksa?
<gjm> bartek: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28855#viewHowTo
<gjm> Ctrl+F i 'button'
<bartek> nie jest natywna
<bartek> juz patrze co u wine
<Ashiren> flash? oby nie..
<bartek> idk nie znam sie ;p
<bartek> wczytuje normalnie okno logowania do battlenetu, wpisuje login i haslo i nie moge zatwierdzic bo nie wczytuje buttona a enterem sie nie da
<Ashiren> w komentarzach jest cos
<bartek> kurde że taka marka jak Bilizzard nie umie zrobić klienta na wszystkie platformy
<bartek> pieniądze im uciekają
<Ashiren> dla 2 uzytkownikow ubuntu nie beda sie meczyc
<malutka> xD
<bartek> nie wiem czy to taki duży dla nich wysiłek, a graczy może trochę więcej by się znalazło
<bartek> tym bardziej że tam więcej gierek mają a nie tylko heartstone
<gjm> >granie w gry
<Ashiren> na linuxie to sie tylko bawi pythonem
<bartek> a w sumie chyba racje macie, może zamiast grać to się pouczę czegoś pożytecznego...
<bartek> ale czego teraz warto się uczyć? żeby może w przyszłości też jakiś grosz wpadł z tego
<bartek> appki mobilne? java?
<bartek> czy jakis html + js?
<bartek> i stronki robic?
<bartek> czy python albo jakiś C#?
<bartek> co byscie zrobili jak byście zaczynali dopiero swoją drogę w IT?
<gjm> Zrezygnowałbym.
<bartek> :D
<malutka> ++
<bartek> masz dar przekonywania
<bartek> pogram w gre
<Dread> czegokolwiek się nie nauczysz, zawsze się znajdzie ktoś, komu tego potrzeba
<Dread> jedynie zależne jest od tego, jak dobry w tym jesteś
<Dread> jak się zepniesz, to nawet znajdziesz kogoś, kto potrzebuje człowieka do srania do gara.
<gjm> paulo coelho na dziś
<Ashiren> java wydaje sie byc uniwersalna
<gjm> Wszędzie ssie tak samo.
<bartek> ale niektroe technologie sa juz wypierane przez inne, nie wiem czy taki python jest jeszcze rozwojowy
<Ashiren> ma swoja hmm nisze
<bartek> tak samo html? bo w tym sie robiło jak do gimnazjum chodziłem w "pajączku" taki byl program,
<bartek> nie wiem jak teraz stronki
<Ashiren> teraz to sie uzywa frameworkow, django albo ruby on rails i to one produkuja html
<gjm> https://pl.python.org/forum/index.php?board=9.0
<gjm> Przejrzyj posty i zobacz czego wymagają.
<bartek> ok
<bartek> poszukam tez może jakiejś książki, może o java jak dosyć uniwersalna
<Ashiren> o, moze blockchain xD
<bartek> tam też trzeba chyba w czymś programować żeby wcielić tą technologię do jakichś apek chyba
<bartek> np taki Lisk to chyba w javie wlasnie?
<bartek> chyba że miałeś na myśli żebym sobie postawił koparkę i wspierał sieć ;p
<Ashiren> chyba javscript
<bartek> a faktycznie
<bartek> to chyba lepiej java, bo w javie apki pod androida można a w js tylko jakies aplety do przegladarek czy elementy stron
<bartek> tak mi sie js z tym kojazy
<Ashiren> mhm
<drathir> bartek: zobacz winehq db...
<drathir> bartek: czasem jedna komenda da rade...
<bartek> sproboje przez playonlinux
<bartek> jeszcze tylko ta próba a jak nie to ide szukać książek do javy
<bartek> i nie bede gral
<Ashiren> :O
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-30
<Ashiren> 1st
<malutka> 2nd
<nickame> siema
<nickame> znacie jakis zagraniczny serwis jak ceneo?
<Ashiren> nie. a ty?
<Ashiren> nie odpowiedzial :/
<malutka> xD
<gdForceflow> .-.            .-.
<gdForceflow> /   \          /   \
<gdForceflow> |   _ \        / _   |
<gdForceflow> ;  | \ \      / / |  ;
<gdForceflow> \  \ \ \_.._/ / /  /
<gdForceflow> '. '.;'    ';,' .'
<gdForceflow> './ _    _ \.'
<gdForceflow> .'  a __ a  '.
<gdForceflow> '--./ _,   \/   ,_ \.--'
<gdForceflow> ----|   \   /\   /   |----
<gdForceflow> .--'\   '-'  '-'    /'--.
<gdForceflow> _>.__  -- _.-  `;
<gdForceflow> .' _     __/     _/
<gdForceflow> /    '.,:".-\    /:,
<gdForceflow> |      \.'   `""`'.\\
<gdForceflow> '-,.__/  _   .-.  ;|_
<gdForceflow> /` `|| _/ `\/_  \_|| `\
<gdForceflow> |    ||/ \-./` \ / ||   |
<gdForceflow> \   ||__/__|___|__||  /
<gdForceflow> \_ |_Happy Easter_| /
<gdForceflow> jgs .'  \ =  _= _ = _= /`\
<gdForceflow> /     `-;----=--;--'   \
<gdForceflow> \    _.-'        '.    /
<gdForceflow> `""`              `""`
<gdForceflow> L0DE AND CHRON FROM #LRH & L0DE RADIO HOUR (IRC.EFNET.ORG) WANTED TO SAY HAPPY EASTER!!
<gdForceflow> CookieM Laif cylon [r4] m4sk1n Ad1Tech lisu_ AleksiejLublov dfgg_ physicist d42 Guest75664 Voldenet matcz ubot9 lubotu3 pakos hhes jarzyna mateusz mati75 lorpio inzaghi89 greku jacekn emcia litwa awaluk ubuntulo1 nikow1 Len shpaq Ashiren TheNumb BlessJah jacekowski kklimonda gjm Carno Dread cz2 Bodzioslaw malutka Mhrok dweller bastetmilo krzywix- totalizator drathir
<malutka> co tu się :o
<Bodzioslaw> mode banuj
<Ashiren> wpuscic gentoo na salony...
<drathir> to interesujace akurat....
<drathir> co ciekawe tylko dwa kanaly ;p
<BlessJah> od jakiegoś miesiąca freenode jest spamowane, różne kanały
<malutka> ruskie :o
<drathir> no wlasnie dziwne, bo z takim sie nie spotkalem...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :D https://i.imgur.com/NKItaOj.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-31
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/1HiudNi.jpg
<malutka> o/
<malutka> *o*
<dfgg_> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/NyqMqV1EihIKH9XvRzQ7ucdJvIn1y-XO5BFpE3npgMY.jpg?w=773&s=04951b00871de3cca3a33f08270fdda6
<malutka> ;3
<dfgg> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aKj63XW_460swp.webp
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/BPJvSc09tbpmrPa9zbjKloAidcUjjcrh_JWcMzeMKng.jpg?w=576&s=68d5719963b21a4673309f7084f840c7
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/KpQSf--uThVCuG8Y2cSIxozV6g1B6RW5VH6iq3Prp2o.jpg?w=617&s=9697d3594cb15e8b70c059c382c4571d
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/3lkm9AO.jpg
<malutka> :>
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/UpgWKR8p5idcUdeosEGU089drrLlRTb7wDAuwQF7jKU.jpg?w=431&s=bccaac1f15890728794a2f98b87acfb2
<lisu_> pochwalony
<malutka> :)
<Wizard> Siema, tłuki.
<TheNumb> To sie przywitales...
<Wizard> Cześć, TheNumb
<TheNumb> No cześć, Wziuuzard
<Wizard> Zainstalowałem sobie z nostalgii Ubuntu i mam pytanie. Nie żartuję. Potrzebuję sobie dodać jeden układ klawiatury. Amerykański międzynarodowy, jest takie cuś w xkb. Ale nie ma go nigdzie na liście w ustawieniach w Gnome. Pómocy!
<Wizard> Nie żartuję, serio nie mam bladego pojęcia jak to dodać.
<malutka> no nie żartuj :>
<Wizard> I proszę nie wklejać mi linków do stron Microsoftu ;)
<malutka> Ashiren pomożesz? :3
<Wizard> Omujborze. Przepisali Skype w electronie :|
<Ashiren> oO
<Wizard> Ashiren: Cześć. Masz już kota?
<Ashiren> nie :(((
<Wizard> To wie ktoś, jak w gnome dodać ten układ klawiatury?
<Wizard> Potrzebuję pisać po hiszpańsku, a domyślny hiszpański układ klawiatury jest do bani - akcenty na martwych klawiszach, znaki specjalne gdzieś w dupie
<Wizard> Lo encontré!
<Wizard> ¡!
<Wizard> Gracias, Wizard
<Wizard> Русский?
<Wizard> Dobra, jeszcze muszę znaleźć sensowny układ do pisania po szwabsku :/
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage
<Ashiren> gnome uj
<Wizard> Fromage to chyba po katalońsku :P
<Wizard> Wszystko niemieckie to qwertz :/
<Wizard> Jak żyć
<Wizard> Dobra, przeżyję bez niemieckiego
<Wizard> O w mordę, to działa na waylandzie :|
<Wizard> I wcale nie taki elite ten bouncer matcz. :P
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/MGAdfrP7GZ9cnx0rCJs1mMgJYFo75GXA3zXSTJeC_fw.jpg?w=576&s=08bde7ec23033a807548cb09f965b055
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-01
<drathir> Wizard: zawsze mozesz podpowiedzi z ekranwej ;p
<EASTERBUNNY> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL BEST IRC NETWORK FUCK YOUR NETWORK
<EASTERBUNNY> NO SOFTCHATS HUGBOX TRANNIES BIBLETHUMPERS OR OPALS ALLOWED HERE
<EASTERBUNNY> YOU'VE SPENT YOUR ENTIRE LIFE HIDING IN SHITTY CHANNELS FOR WHAT
<EASTERBUNNY> YOUR IRC NETWORK IS TERRIBLE NO ONE CHATS THERE COME CHAT HERE
<EASTERBUNNY> GET THE FUCK ON THIS IRC NETWORK RIGHT NOW YOU FUCKING PUSSY ASS
<EASTERBUNNY> THIS ISNT YOUR DADS FOOTBALL CHANNEL THIS IS REAL CHATS 24/7 365
<EASTERBUNNY> WE TAKE CHATS TO A NEW LEVEL, SOMETHING YOU'VE NEVER SEEN BEFORE
<EASTERBUNNY> Laif [r4] matcz Wizard inzaghi89 physicist cylon m4sk1n Ad1Tech krzywix- totalizator drathir bastetmilo dweller Mhrok malutka Bodzioslaw Dread Carno gjm kklimonda jacekowski BlessJah TheNumb Ashiren shpaq Len nikow1 ubuntulo1 awaluk litwa emcia jacekn greku lorpio mati75 mateusz jarzyna hhes pakos lubotu3 ubot9 Voldenet Guest75664 d42 dfgg AleksiejLublov lisu_ ChanServ
<Dread> borze kurwa weź to ktoś zbanuj
<Voldenet> :D
<Dread> BlessJah: przydaj się wreszcie do czegoś
<Ashiren> cycki
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Z7gDN12.jpg
<drathir> a tego juz banowalem ^^
<drathir> ale nie tu ;p
<drathir> malutka: bannij *!*@187.181.105.23 tak na zas ;p
<gjm> Siemano
<malutka> \o/
<drathir> malutka: dzieki zabezpieczenie jakby spammer chcial znow zajrzec ;p
<Wizard> Bry
<physicist> Brie
<drathir> Camembert
<Wizard> physicist: o/
<Wizard> drathir: o/
<physicist> Wizard: /o
<Wizard> Aśenaebałem
<Wizard> Za Jezusa
<Wizard> I Pookonga
<Ashiren> ktory gladzi grzechy swiata
<Ashiren> *glasku glasku*
<Wizard> Ashiren: Kup se w końcu kota ;D
<Ashiren> jak sie wyprowadze
<Wizard> Będziesz miał co gładzić.
<Wizard> Ashiren: Wyprowadzasz się juz 5 lat.
<Wizard> Więcej nawet
<Ashiren> no wiem :(
<Wizard> Ja się zdążyłem wyprowadzić dwa razy.
<Wizard> Raz z akademika, raz z kraju.
<Wizard> A ty ciągle to samo.
<Wizard> Mojemu kotu zaczęły wąsy siwieć, a wziąłem go, jak był kulką pierza.
<drathir> Wizard: hi, hi...
<drathir> Wizard: to jaks radioaktywny czy ze siwe wasy?
<Wizard> Po prostu ma już swoje lata.
<Wizard> I jak kiedyś był czarny cały, to zaczyna miewać siwe łatki
<drathir> Wizard: ale z wiekem to moze bardziej grzac tez lubi...
<Wizard> Już ma jedną na stałe na brzuchu. I ostatnio mu siwieją brwi i wąsy :|
<drathir> fajnie tak w fotelu/na kanapie z termoforkiem mruczacym...
<Wizard> Dobra, idę
<Wizard> pa
<drathir> Wizard: milego... i zostaw na jutro...
